# Alienware Alpha Owners Club!



## jnataros

[RESERVED]


----------



## MuthaBuffer

Hey Alex,

Just joined the forum as I'm interested in hearing about the Alpha from an owner!

We can't get in the UK till mid December so I should be able to get some good info from users before deciding whether and what version to buy.

I've been pretty happy with the optimistic noises coming from first impressions reports, although there doesn't seem to be that many unfortunately. A guy over at Forbes is doing a good roundup on the base model.

I'm curious to see how the base model compares to the i5 version, and also how the base model with 8GB compares to the i5. Will you be doing those comparisons?

At the moment I'm leaning towards base mode and just add another 4GB stick, but a hundred pounds to upgrade to an i5 and get that RAM upgrade isn't terrible value, it's certainly cheaper than me buying the base and upgrading both myself. Can you confirm the base has one 4GB stick of RAM?

Any plans to try an SSD and see if it has a noticeable affect on gaming performance?

Cheers,

Owen


----------



## jnataros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuthaBuffer*
> 
> Hey Alex,
> 
> Just joined the forum as I'm interested in hearing about the Alpha from an owner!
> 
> We can't get in the UK till mid December so I should be able to get some good info from users before deciding whether and what version to buy.
> 
> I've been pretty happy with the optimistic noises coming from first impressions reports, although there doesn't seem to be that many unfortunately. A guy over at Forbes is doing a good roundup on the base model.
> 
> I'm curious to see how the base model compares to the i5 version, and also how the base model with 8GB compares to the i5. Will you be doing those comparisons?
> 
> At the moment I'm leaning towards base mode and just add another 4GB stick, but a hundred pounds to upgrade to an i5 and get that RAM upgrade isn't terrible value, it's certainly cheaper than me buying the base and upgrading both myself. Can you confirm the base has one 4GB stick of RAM?
> 
> Any plans to try an SSD and see if it has a noticeable affect on gaming performance?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Owen


I'll be doing side by side performance benchmarking on the i3-i5-i7 in the next few days

Also, the base does include a single 4GB stick.. Really I think it needs an extra 4GB DIMM.

I will say, from initial testing it seems that there isn't a large gaming performance difference from the i3 to the i7, since really at that point you would also be looking for bigger GPUs... The only reason I really would see in getting the i5 or i7 is if you plan to use it as a desktop PC for other tasks (adobe, etc). Then the i7 really comes into play.

I also am flashing the whole 500gb internal to an SSD to I can post side-by-sides of that difference as well.

Thanks!
Alex


----------



## MuthaBuffer

Look forward to seeing the results, thanks for getting back to me.

I literally intend to use it to play games and maybe as a streaming box so not for other tasks, so only interested in its gaming performance and upgrades that will cause notable improvement to that.

I'm still heavily leaning towards base model and chucking in another 4GB. Very interested in how the SSD will affect it, especially booting.

Cheers!

Owen


----------



## jnataros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuthaBuffer*
> 
> Look forward to seeing the results, thanks for getting back to me.
> 
> I literally intend to use it to play games and maybe as a streaming box so not for other tasks, so only interested in its gaming performance and upgrades that will cause notable improvement to that.
> 
> I'm still heavily leaning towards base model and chucking in another 4GB. Very interested in how the SSD will affect it, especially booting.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Owen


I'm hoping to have more bencmarks etc tomorrow for posting; honestly I think the best configuration of this system for gaming/streaming is going to be the base model with another 4GB DIMM.... maybe an SSD, but the HDD load times for the OS etc aren't as bad as I thought they would be.


----------



## akromatic

alpha uses a T series CPU that is much lower wattage, a K series would just generate too much heat. i dont think upgrading the CPU is a good idea unless you got the basic i3 model and want a quad and even so IMO get nothing more power intensive then the S series

what i be interested in would be a means of attaching an external GPU because however i see it is just bottled necked by the 860m aka 750ti for gaming application

this IMO is a better video on upgrading the alpha




if possible i'd like 4k benchmarks on maximum playable settings say to achieve around 30fps+ by lowering settings to medium settings without AA etc

still IMO the alienware 13 would be a better choice over this, CPU and graphics performance would be similar in stock form but you do get a keyboard and screen for the extra buck but more importantly is it has a external GPU option


----------



## berva

I am thinking of upgrading the CPU from the i3 to the i5-4690 Processor.

Does anyone know if this will work OK? It's an 85W chip as apposed to the 35W currently installed.

Sounds like the 85W will work ok? maybe just limit the CPU slightly?


----------



## akromatic

IMO no, it only has a 130w PSU that needs to also power a 750ti class graphics. no matter how little the 750ti consumes its still a significant amount out of 130w of available power.

IMO go no more then a S suffix if not a T, those are 45w (T) and 65w (S) chips for the i5/i7


----------



## berva

Well from what Alex is saying, the cpu will be limited in performance due to the PSU W, so it should still work fine, waiting on him to reply.

On the i7 4790K he tested the power supply limited the CPU on heavy load. Just need confirmation that this is the case.


----------



## ksecasiup

IMO go no more then a S suffix if not a T, those are 45w (T) and 65w (S) chips for the i5/i7


----------



## jnataros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berva*
> 
> Well from what Alex is saying, the cpu will be limited in performance due to the PSU W, so it should still work fine, waiting on him to reply.
> 
> On the i7 4790K he tested the power supply limited the CPU on heavy load. Just need confirmation that this is the case.


My experience has been that the CPU is limited in cases where it requires 100% load on high wattage parts. The CPU/Mobo automatically adjusts clocks to account for the lack of wattage it seems. On the 4790K it only dropped to about 2.6ghz and was perfectly stable. I don't remember the exact ghz that the 4690 ran at under load....

Remember: that was the clockspeed only really dropped when under 100% load; in this case Prime95.

Thanks!
Alex


----------



## ejohnson

Can someone with the alpha post some specs and part numbers on the psu? I want to see if its possible to swap up to the 240 watt (alienware 17) or the 330 watt (alienware x51 and 18)

Im thinking that its using the same psu as the alienware 14/13 inch models... so I think it should be pretty straight forward switch over to get alot more power.... the 240watt should be plenty for any cpu you could fit in there.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Can someone with the alpha post some specs and part numbers on the psu? I want to see if its possible to swap up to the 240 watt (alienware 17) or the 330 watt (alienware x51 and 18)
> 
> Im thinking that its using the same psu as the alienware 14/13 inch models... so I think it should be pretty straight forward switch over to get alot more power.... the 240watt should be plenty for any cpu you could fit in there.


I don't think that the brick is the only limiting factor... like in the X51 there will be some kind of DC-DC power distribution system, which also has a limit to how many watts it can distribute.

My guess is that the Alpha's power board is a bit more limited than the X51's.


----------



## ejohnson

True, maybe if someone could get me some pictures of the board... Im guessing this pretty close to the alienware 13 in terms of power convertion.

I don't yet want to get a alpha of my own since I don't have a place for it.


----------



## Maddreg

Which kind of GPU they use for Alpha? Didn't find any info at their webside except the "Alpha chassis with NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX GPU 2GB GDDR5"


----------



## ejohnson

The alpha is using a 860m 2gb right now, Its a soldered on laptop gpu. In the future alienware will swap it out for some 900 series card.
The cpu is a standard socket cpu that can be swapped out.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Yup, the Maxwell version of the card. Roughly equivalent to a GTX 750 ti


----------



## ACIDTITAN

If your interested here are the newest GPU drivers for the Alpha posted by the alienware Community Mangier should give some extra performance and optimization.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7l4jiapvvcpr1o5/Win8.1Win8Win7_x64_HDA(344.75).exe?dl=0

was posted 7 days ago on reditt just that link was expired.

http://www.reddit.com/r/Alienware/comments/2mx01l/alienware_alpha/

I also encourage people to install an SSD drive and 8Gb of ram you can download windows 8.1 64 bit and all the Alpha drivers needed from that Reddit page linking you to dell support page for bios and etc windows 8.1 will activate by its self once bios is installed again.

the reason i say 8gb is needed is due to the system and os taking much of the 4gb making some games lag and have extreme slow downs after quitting exe.

Old optimized game Scarcraft 2 ran like ass with 4gb on this system switched to 8gb 60fps same goes with the stock 5400rpm hdd its slow and it gets overloaded alot.


----------



## CpHaAiOnS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACIDTITAN*
> 
> If your interested here are the newest GPU drivers for the Alpha posted by the alienware Community Mangier should give some extra performance and optimization.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/7l4jiapvvcpr1o5/Win8.1Win8Win7_x64_HDA(344.75).exe?dl=0
> 
> was posted 7 days ago on reditt just that link was expired.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Alienware/comments/2mx01l/alienware_alpha/
> 
> I also encourage people to install an SSD drive and 8Gb of ram you can download windows 8.1 64 bit and all the Alpha drivers needed from that Reddit page linking you to dell support page for bios and etc windows 8.1 will activate by its self once bios is installed again.
> 
> the reason i say 8gb is needed is due to the system and os taking much of the 4gb making some games lag and have extreme slow downs after quitting exe.
> 
> Old optimized game Scarcraft 2 ran like ass with 4gb on this system switched to 8gb 60fps same goes with the stock 5400rpm hdd its slow and it gets overloaded alot.


^ agreed. Use the 500gb drive as external storage or sell it. Both the ram and hdd are easy upgrades.


----------



## ACIDTITAN

Just an update on my impressions

i3 i5 i7 dont make much of a difference in games or general desktop performance.

HDD is very slow sometimes stalling on basic tasks not made for multitasking overloading and crashing is possible

4gb ram is not recommended for General Desktop use for long periods of time *Slow Downs"

Gtx 860m or modified is more suited for 720-900p for todays AAA Games its pretty impossible to stay at 60 even on lowest settings 1080p

It is defiantly more efficient than any laptop with 860m the overall system is very quite even at full load for hours and doesn't get very hot

It is possible to get WIFI interference of you have multiple devices connected example mouse or keyboard dongle can effect signal.

Im happy with it in such a small form factor still wishing it had an option for better GPU.


----------



## MuthaBuffer

Any idea whether the Alphas board can handle faster RAM? Or is it limited to 1600?

Good to know not much difference between CPUs as I managed to get an i3 for just £340! pretty happy, apart from the wait


----------



## berva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuthaBuffer*
> 
> Any idea whether the Alphas board can handle faster RAM? Or is it limited to 1600?
> 
> Good to know not much difference between CPUs as I managed to get an i3 for just £340! pretty happy, apart from the wait


RAM is limited to 1600 up to 16GB


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I picked up the base model. I like the unit, was almost going to return it due to low performance. Then, after reading an article that mentioned the new driver; I tried that. I'm much happier. I think I'm going to keep it now and swap out the HDD for an SSD and pick up another 4GB Ram stick to put in the unit. I doubt I will do a processor upgrade anytime soon. I bought it more for a SFF desktop for school work and web surfing, with capabilities to play games. Most of my gaming will be in my man cave on my PS4. If I eventually decide to do more PC gaming, I'll build me a full gaming system and make this into my Media Streamer / XBMC box.


----------



## berva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> I picked up the base model. I like the unit, was almost going to return it due to low performance. Then, after reading an article that mentioned the new driver; I tried that. I'm much happier. I think I'm going to keep it now and swap out the HDD for an SSD and pick up another 4GB Ram stick to put in the unit. I doubt I will do a processor upgrade anytime soon. I bought it more for a SFF desktop for school work and web surfing, with capabilities to play games. Most of my gaming will be in my man cave on my PS4. If I eventually decide to do more PC gaming, I'll build me a full gaming system and make this into my Media Streamer / XBMC box.


I have noticed quite a bit of a jump in performance since I updated the CPU from the base i3 model to an i5 4690 to be honest. 8GB RAM is definitely also required but the jump to the 4 core CPU has definitely made a big impact.

I also purchased the base model and have put in an additional 4GB (came with a single 4GB memory card) and updated the CPU to the i5.


----------



## ejohnson

The alpha is the perfect computer for a WD black2 dual drive!
You get a 120gb ssd and as 1tb hdd for games


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> The alpha is the perfect computer for a WD black2 dual drive!
> You get a 120gb ssd and as 1tb hdd for games


The concept of the drive sounds awesome! The lackluster reviews will keep me away for the time being. I think I'll toss in a 240GB SSD and put the stock drive in a USB 3.0 housing and hang it off the back for Steam games.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berva*
> 
> I have noticed quite a bit of a jump in performance since I updated the CPU from the base i3 model to an i5 4690 to be honest.


Which 4690 did you go with? Any thermal throttling?


----------



## berva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> Which 4690 did you go with? Any thermal throttling?


Using Intel® Core™ i5-4690 Processor
(6M Cache, up to 3.90 GHz)

haven't noticed any thermal issues at all. Even though the CPU is 85W (max) any Haswell CPU is compatible with the Alpha.

On high load it may throttle the throughput of the CPU, however I have noticed no such slowdown and tested heavily over the weekend.

What I have noticed is a major improvement in performance as well as a significant increase in frame rate in games like Crysis 3 and The Witcher 2 (Enhanced Edition)

Highly recommend swapping out the stock i3 CPU and again ANY Haswell CPU confirmed to be working just fine, regardless of Wattage.

85W TDP is the max setting, never really runs at that, especially when gaming as the GPU does most of the work as we all know.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berva*
> 
> Using Intel® Core™ i5-4690 Processor
> (6M Cache, up to 3.90 GHz)
> 
> haven't noticed any thermal issues at all. Even though the CPU is 85W (max) any Haswell CPU is compatible with the Alpha.
> 
> On high load it may throttle the throughput of the CPU, however I have noticed no such slowdown and tested heavily over the weekend.
> 
> What I have noticed is a major improvement in performance as well as a significant increase in frame rate in games like Crysis 3 and The Witcher 2 (Enhanced Edition)
> 
> Highly recommend swapping out the stock i3 CPU and again ANY Haswell CPU confirmed to be working just fine, regardless of Wattage.
> 
> 85W TDP is the max setting, never really runs at that, especially when gaming as the GPU does most of the work as we all know.


Really? That kinda goes against what people like Acidtitan have been saying. What kind of increases are we talking about?


----------



## berva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> Really? That kinda goes against what people like Acidtitan have been saying. What kind of increases are we talking about?


Depending on the game, so something like Crysis 3 around 10 additional frames on the exact same settings.

General CPU througput is an obvious improvement.

Basically the upgrade from the stock i3 to the i54690 has been a significant increase in overall performance.

No overheating, runs just as quite as it did with the i3 chipset.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I'm still debating on the CPU front. If anyone has upgraded the ram and went to an SSD, what have you used, or recommend?


----------



## berva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> I'm still debating on the CPU front. If anyone has upgraded the ram and went to an SSD, what have you used, or recommend?


Went 8GB RAM and SSHD 1 terabyte (Seagate) - boot up time and throughput much better now.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-New-Seagate-2-5-SATA-SSHD-ST1000LM014-Gen3-SSD-Hybrid-1TB-Hard-Drive-/111245381091?pt=AU_HardDrives&hash=item19e6bdcde3

The stock hard drive is pretty bad to be honest.

The stock i3 Alpha came with 1 x 4GB SIM for those wondering.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berva*
> 
> Went 8GB RAM and SSHD 1 terabyte (Seagate) - boot up time and throughput much better now.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-New-Seagate-2-5-SATA-SSHD-ST1000LM014-Gen3-SSD-Hybrid-1TB-Hard-Drive-/111245381091?pt=AU_HardDrives&hash=item19e6bdcde3
> 
> The stock hard drive is pretty bad to be honest.
> 
> The stock i3 Alpha came with 1 x 4GB SIM for those wondering.


If you were doing only 1 upgrade immediately, would the memory be most important? I have the following stick in my unit...


Should I be concerned with matching, timing, etc? Would any 4GB DDR3 1600MHz work? What about voltage?


----------



## jnataros

I would say Ram is more important immediately. Please note it should be DDR3L so-dimms... so the low voltage ram, from 1.2V - 1.35V

Alex


----------



## berva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jnataros*
> 
> I would say Ram is more important immediately. Please note it should be DDR3L so-dimms... so the low voltage ram, from 1.2V - 1.35V
> 
> Alex


Agreed, any any 4GB DDR3 1600MHz low voltage works just fine.

Go the RAM upgrade first, but you should consider a quad core CPU (i5) as the next thing you do as it does make a difference, especially on the more demanding games like Far Cry 4, Dragon Age Inquisition.


----------



## absentminded

i've read on other sites reviews and opinions and if true game specs wise its best on quad core cpus than dual core. So upgrading from dual core i3 to i5/i7 quad core cous would give better games performances overall. so a based on those reviews & opinions uograding from base model to i5/7 cous would be beneficial. i'm still looking if broadwell cpus would still work as they both use same lga 11150 but concerned with the motherboard outfitted.


----------



## berva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *absentminded*
> 
> i've read on other sites reviews and opinions and if true game specs wise its best on quad core cpus than dual core. So upgrading from dual core i3 to i5/i7 quad core cous would give better games performances overall. so a based on those reviews & opinions uograding from base model to i5/7 cous would be beneficial. i'm still looking if broadwell cpus would still work as they both use same lga 11150 but concerned with the motherboard outfitted.


Any Haswell CPU is supported. Broadwell CPU's not supported. Definitely see improvements with the i54690 installed. Around 10 to 13 additional frames on average


----------



## absentminded

oh I see, well mine's shipped at the moment.
I ordered the base model and will install 8gb x2 and replace HDD with Seagate 1TB hybrid. Was looking to upgrade cpu in the next year with i7 4785T but that maybe overkill and see how you guy are doing on the i5 cpu/performances.


----------



## berva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *absentminded*
> 
> oh I see, well mine's shipped at the moment.
> I ordered the base model and will install 8gb x2 and replace HDD with Seagate 1TB hybrid. Was looking to upgrade cpu in the next year with i7 4785T but that maybe overkill and see how you guy are doing on the i5 cpu/performances.


You don't need an i7, more value in a mid to high end i5 to be honest. my i54690 runs like a dream.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berva*
> 
> You don't need an i7, more value in a mid to high end i5 to be honest. my i54690 runs like a dream.


Plus the money saved could buy a 240GB SSD (or most of it anyway).


----------



## berva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> Plus the money saved could buy a 240GB SSD (or most of it anyway).


Better off with a SSHD to be honest. My 1TB SSHD Seagate drive running nice, no real need for a SSD unless you have the cash to spend to purchase a 1TB one.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berva*
> 
> Better off with a SSHD to be honest. My 1TB SSHD Seagate drive running nice, no real need for a SSD unless you have the cash to spend to purchase a 1TB one.


I sold my laptop off and included my 7200rpm SSHD... wish I hadn't done that. I wonder if the 5400rpm SSHD drives are a noticeably slower?


----------



## berva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> I sold my laptop off and included my 7200rpm SSHD... wish I hadn't done that. I wonder if the 5400rpm SSHD drives are a noticeably slower?


I'm running a 1TB 5400rpm Seagate SSHD and it runs way faster then the stock 5400rpm drive it shipped with.

The throughput when copying files, much improved and also loading times of games has improved. I think it's enough.


----------



## absentminded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berva*
> 
> You don't need an i7, more value in a mid to high end i5 to be honest. my i54690 runs like a dream.


thanks for the tip! Got an email saying it preparing to deliver from china!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I think I'm going to do an 8GB stick upgrade and a 120GB SSD with an external USB 3 HDD for some games. I bought this unit more for the SFF factor than for gaming anyway (with eventual high end streaming box intent), so I think that will work for me.


----------



## ejohnson

Can someone make a video of the console mode option? along with any info on it (if the alpha came with install cd for it)

I have a alienware hangar 18 (alienwares old htpc) and having console mode on that would be wonderfull!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Can someone make a video of the console mode option? along with any info on it (if the alpha came with install cd for it)
> 
> I have a alienware hangar 18 (alienwares old htpc) and having console mode on that would be wonderfull!


I had to uninstall my "AlphaUI" because an update basically bricked it. Tech support said they would email me when they have it corrected. I don't know if I'm going to put it back on, as the drivers to use the controller as a mouse still work, and I can also just manually set "Steam Big Picture" mode myself.

I also just picked up my early X-mas gift... I got a 256GB SSD and another 4GB stick of ram. Next on my list (for summer that is)... will be an i5.


----------



## andersonpm

Sorry about the poor english, im from brazil

Hello guys, I bought an Alpha a short time and was really enjoying my first pc "gamer", but today I had a disappointment, the fan on the left (GPU) has a problem and it is spinning like crazy, when I try to connect the PC appears a message that the fan has failed.

Someone had this problem? I need help!

I have the model 549 and it happened after I put a stick in the internal USB port (not sure if is connected).


----------



## jnataros

Sounds like it's just defective.

Return it for another and keep on going!









Alex
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andersonpm*
> 
> Sorry about the poor english, im from brazil
> 
> Hello guys, I bought an Alpha a short time and was really enjoying my first pc "gamer", but today I had a disappointment, the fan on the left (GPU) has a problem and it is spinning like crazy, when I try to connect the PC appears a message that the fan has failed.
> 
> Someone had this problem? I need help!
> 
> I have the model 549 and it happened after I put a stick in the internal USB port (not sure if is connected).


----------



## MuthaBuffer

So I'm eyeing up an i5 4690s for my Alpha, do people think the 65w tdp will be OK and is this going to achieve a 10+ fps advantage over the stock i3? I'm thinking yes on both counts but I'd like some others thoughts.


----------



## berva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuthaBuffer*
> 
> So I'm eyeing up an i5 4690s for my Alpha, do people think the 65w tdp will be OK and is this going to achieve a 10+ fps advantage over the stock i3? I'm thinking yes on both counts but I'd like some others thoughts.


Hi there, your 4690S will work perfectly. Any Haswell CPU is guaranteed to work. What happens is that on high CPU load (rare) it may limit the CPU throughput.

I am currently using the i5 4690 (85w tdp) and have noticed an improvement of around 10 to 15 frames over the stock i3 CPU. Again this is more game related so games that prefer 4 core CPU, you will see a bigger difference in overall frames and also performance.

- Recommend any i5 Haswell CPU along with an upgrade to 8GB RAM along with a 1TB SSHD (overall sweet spot for the Alpha)


----------



## thienbaont

Hi all,

I got the baseline model and the first thing I did was fit in the Samsung 840 EVO and 16GB-1600Mhz. So far the performance is top-notch even with the core i3. i would say that upgrading CPU is not nearly as important as RAM, then a fast SSD.

Note that before fitting in the SSD make sure you make a factory image USB stick using their provided application. That would help a great deal.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thienbaont*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I got the baseline model and the first thing I did was fit in the Samsung 840 EVO and 16GB-1600Mhz. So far the performance is top-notch even with the core i3. i would say that upgrading CPU is not nearly as important as RAM, then a fast SSD.


My i3 is running fantastic with Crucial 256GB SSD and 4GB Crucial memory (got a deal on both)... I'm very happy at the moment. Still might do the i5 though.


----------



## absentminded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thienbaont*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I got the baseline model and the first thing I did was fit in the Samsung 840 EVO and 16GB-1600Mhz. So far the performance is top-notch even with the core i3. i would say that upgrading CPU is not nearly as important as RAM, then a fast SSD.
> 
> Note that before fitting in the SSD make sure you make a factory image USB stick using their provided application. That would help a great deal.


What have you been using alpha to test out your upgrades - game performances improvements? or just overall pc use too?


----------



## thienbaont

Hi absentminded,

You should see huge immediate performance gain in boot up & desktop usage by upgrading to at least 8GB of RAM and SSD. My machine now boot up in about 5-10s, by the time I could reach my TV remote to turn it on, the AlphaUI has already been there.

For gaming, the 8GB+ RAM would only help increasing for about 3-5fps, however with the SSD the load time is also extremely fast. Upgrading to faster CPU would only net about 3-5fps also (my guess purely based on my own experiences, I did not go out and buy CPU upgrade to test the theory, but I believe many people would agree).

At the end of the day, it's the GPU that's the deciding factor for gaming purpose, and unfortunately there is no way to upgrade GPU.


----------



## absentminded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thienbaont*
> 
> Hi absentminded,
> 
> You should see huge immediate performance gain in boot up & desktop usage by upgrading to at least 8GB of RAM and SSD. My machine now boot up in about 5-10s, by the time I could reach my TV remote to turn it on, the AlphaUI has already been there.
> 
> For gaming, the 8GB+ RAM would only help increasing for about 3-5fps, however with the SSD the load time is also extremely fast. Upgrading to faster CPU would only net about 3-5fps also (my guess purely based on my own experiences, I did not go out and buy CPU upgrade to test the theory, but I believe many people would agree).
> 
> At the end of the day, it's the GPU that's the deciding factor for gaming purpose, and unfortunately there is no way to upgrade GPU.


Thanks again, and for the tip,
My alphas will be delivered today, though I'll be at work. I got the 16gb memory and 1tb hybrid ready for upgrading. Of course will be doing a usb restore media too.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berva*
> 
> Hi there, your 4690S will work perfectly. Any Haswell CPU is guaranteed to work. What happens is that on high CPU load (rare) it may limit the CPU throughput.
> 
> I am currently using the i5 4690 (85w tdp) and have noticed an improvement of around 10 to 15 frames over the stock i3 CPU. Again this is more game related so games that prefer 4 core CPU, you will see a bigger difference in overall frames and also performance.
> 
> - Recommend any i5 Haswell CPU along with an upgrade to 8GB RAM along with a 1TB SSHD (overall sweet spot for the Alpha)


What thermal paste did you use?


----------



## andersonpm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jnataros*
> 
> Sounds like it's just defective.
> 
> Return it for another and keep on going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


The big problem is that I'm thousands of miles away from the United States and the warranty is not international, Dell Brazil does not help.

But I found a solution, incredibly simple. Hoping to not spend tens or hundreds of dollars with shipping to the United States, I decided to fix right here in Brazil, I opened the unit and turn on with it open, but the problem continued, so I simply removed the GPU fan, I removed the cable and shaked the fan. Put in place and *everything returned to normal*, no problems, no noises, no overheating. I already played 24 hours of heavy games and no sign of the problem.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

So... I was going to order the i5, but since this is more of an SFF for me, and somewhat for light gaming. I ordered the i7 4790. I'll let you guys know how it went. This is my base "Heaven" benchmark with 4GB Ram and stock 500GBHDD.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Ok, she's here!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> Got any pics?


Unfortunately, I couldn't upload the pic from my phone. I'll post an updated performance pic from the Unigine benchmark (this is the one that Alienware ran on my machine after I complained about performance).

Upgrades:
* i7 4790
* 4GB Crucial Ram (total of 8GB)
* 256GB Crucial SSD


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> Ok, she's here!


Got any pics?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

So... According to the Unigine Heaven Benchmark... I just flushed $300 down the toilet.

Pre Upgrade:

Post Upgrade:


----------



## jnataros

Heaven and valley are MOSTLY GPU benchmarks and will not be changed by CPU very much. I advise looking for improvements in other ways.

Alex
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> So... According to the Unigine Heaven Benchmark... I just flushed $300 down the toilet.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jnataros*
> 
> Heaven and valley are MOSTLY GPU benchmarks and will not be changed by CPU very much. I advise looking for improvements in other ways.
> 
> Alex


I understand. When I tallied up everything I spent on this unit. I ended up around $1005 or so. I decided, this is not the machine for me anymore. So I put everything back to stock. I've then purchased parts to build myself a machine. I want to thank everyone for assisting where they could. This is a great machine if kept in perspective. I think an SSHD and 4GB more of ram is the sweet spot. Anything beyond that would not be wise. I've built this machine instead for my gaming/school work needs.

* Corsair Obsidian 350D case
* Corsair CX600M PSU
* Noctua CPU Fan
* MSI Z97M Gaming Motherboard
* 16GB of Corsair Vengence 1866 Memory
* MSI GTX 970 4GB
* Windows 8.1 64bit

Re-using my i7 4790, SSD and external USB 3.0 HDD (for now).

The Alienware will be going back on Monday. Good luck everyone, thanks again, and enjoy.


----------



## MuthaBuffer

Hi All,

Finally got my Alpha and I'm loving it, been so busy using it haven't bothered to update it with the 256GB SSD and 8GB of RAM I bought for it! Job for tomorrow I think.

I got my base model for only £340 with delivery (£110 saving on RRP), for that price it was incredible value. The SSD and RAM cost £140, so all together £480 for a SFF PC with windows 8.1, suped up 860M, 256GB SSD, 8GB of CL9 RAM, 360 Controller and receiver etc. and that's before I sell the other RAM and Hard Drive. No way I could have built something this small and quiet for that, I'm very impressed.

I couldn't find an Alienware Alpha specific Steam Community group so I've set one up for Alpha owners, and those interested in the Alpha, to discuss and help each other with Steam games if anyone else fancies joining:
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/AlienwareAlphaGaming/﻿

Happy Gaming and Happy Christmas all!


----------



## jnataros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuthaBuffer*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Finally got my Alpha and I'm loving it, been so busy using it haven't bothered to update it with the 256GB SSD and 8GB of RAM I bought for it! Job for tomorrow I think.
> 
> I got my base model for only £340 with delivery (£110 saving on RRP), for that price it was incredible value. The SSD and RAM cost £140, so all together £480 for a SFF PC with windows 8.1, suped up 860M, 256GB SSD, 8GB of CL9 RAM, 360 Controller and receiver etc. and that's before I sell the other RAM and Hard Drive. No way I could have built something this small and quiet for that, I'm very impressed.
> 
> I couldn't find an Alienware Alpha specific Steam Community group so I've set one up for Alpha owners, and those interested in the Alpha, to discuss and help each other with Steam games if anyone else fancies joining:
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/AlienwareAlphaGaming/﻿
> 
> Happy Gaming and Happy Christmas all!


Awesome deal! Welcome to the group!









Glad you are enjoying your Alpha as much as I am.

Alex


----------



## thienbaont

Yup. This is why I said on the other thread that you should only upgrade the SSD & RAM


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thienbaont*
> 
> Yup. This is why I said on the other thread that you should only upgrade the SSD & RAM


Yes, you're right. I'm now re-think in of sending this back. Maybe I'll just keep it with the 8gb of ram and later on do an SSHD. It would be happy next to my PS4. I just feel bad that I spent so much money in haste because I was angry at the Alpha. I guess I can always play the more demanding games on my PC when the parts finally show up for me to build.


----------



## absentminded

Im a avid console user and casual pc RTS gamer
Bought base model for £400 and upgrade it straight away with 16gb ram, 1tb hybrid hd, i7 cpu.

Finally got a chance to play on it and experience the alpha ui/console interface. Im pleasantly surprised with both the alpha ui - although Its a crude and simple ui to mimic console ui, it somehow works and the games looks and plays great on a pc of course. Primarily want to pay for cheaper pc games than expensive console games.

The updates of alpha and console are tedious like updates on ps3/ps4 but thankfully not as irritating. Haven't wondered yet how it updates the OS - windows 8.1 though?


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *absentminded*
> 
> Im a avid console user and casual pc RTS gamer
> Bought base model for £400 and upgrade it straight away with 16gb ram, 1tb hybrid hd, i7 cpu.
> 
> Finally got a chance to play on it and experience the alpha ui/console interface. Im pleasantly surprised with both the alpha ui - although Its a crude and simple ui to mimic console ui, it somehow works and the games looks and plays great on a pc of course. Primarily want to pay for cheaper pc games than expensive console games.
> 
> The updates of alpha and console are tedious like updates on ps3/ps4 but thankfully not as irritating. Haven't wondered yet how it updates the OS - windows 8.1 though?


I would imagine that the OS and the interface update separately - not completely sure though.


----------



## andersonpm

The 1.5v of memory does not work at all ? I have a 4gb-1600-1,5v of memory on my side now and I am in doubt. I can not find low voltage here in Brazil, will have to wait or import.
Anyone know how to make the first turn on the desktop mode instead of alpha UI?


----------



## docace911

ANy rumors on Alienware offering the new 970/980M chips? Would seem with similar TDP to the 860 but much better performance this would be ideal paired with an i5.

Desktop 770 class performance in such a nice box...


----------



## ejohnson

My guess is no 980, but maybe a 960 or 970 option in the future. What would of been really nice is if they offered the alpha with a mxm slot so we could put what ever gpu we wanted into it.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> My guess is no 980, but maybe a 960 or 970 option in the future. What would of been really nice is if they offered the alpha with a mxm slot so we could put what ever gpu we wanted into it.


Maybe 960m, but probably not 970m. From what I've seen, 860m (maxwell) is rated at 45W, whereas the 970m seems to be about 75-95W.

And obviously it would be more expensive









Also with that 130W power supply + distribution, you'd be very restricted in a choice for a new GPU anyway.


----------



## ejohnson

Well, with the talk of the new 17 coming in with a bga cpu and gpu along with a 180w psu, maybe (fingers crossed) they will offer a verison with a 970m, and just use the new aw17 180w psu.

That would be my idea of a great "steam box"


----------



## docace911

Wow, I thought the TDP on the 970m was much lower!

Guess I am spoiled by the 970 desktop in a SFF box... 1080p in any modern game with solid 60 minimum.

Guess that is why the TDP is 4x the 860m!

Love the form factor - makes a great HTPC (XBMC/Kodi.tv) and SteamBox (Steam Plugin now official in XBMC / Kodi is brilliant)


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Well, with the talk of the new 17 coming in with a bga cpu and gpu along with a 180w psu, maybe (fingers crossed) they will offer a verison with a 970m, and just use the new aw17 180w psu.
> 
> That would be my idea of a great "steam box"


Dell already offer higher power adapters (eg. 240W and 330W models), so I'm not sure if that will encourage them to do anything.


----------



## ejohnson

Yes, I have a 240w and a 330w, both are very big.... But, with the new 17 being the biggest system* they are going to make, the 240 and the 330 will no longer be sold...

Though, I think a 970m might cut into x51 sales.

*Rumor and speculation


----------



## docace911

Good point - they only have a crappy 760 in the x51 - the 980m would be cooler and about 20% faster!

The could easily get a ASUS or MSI "micro" 970 card into the x51.


----------



## ejohnson

You can put any full sized card into a x51 (except for X80 cards)
I know a few who have 770s, 970s in them.

But, The whole way dell has it set up they dont want some model to kill sales for other models. So it results in a model you actually do want, but not the specs you want.
I would love a alpha with a 980m, I would love a x51 with a 980, but I cant afford a area 51 with a 980


----------



## roadrage99

For those on the fence about the "Alpha", reading about its shortcomings, quirks regarding how its still in "Alpha" phase regarding its development, please take the following into consideration. One of the main gripes regarding this system has been its "not yet console experience". I too shared the same, however, knowing it was a PC at heart, took matters into my own hand and performed the following. I had this running since launch and and willing to share my experience. Essentially, I had uninstalled the UI, deleted the "Alpha" user in windows, downloaded a proper XBMC build, customized the skin, allowed to boot directly into XBMC, can run Steam, emulators, movies, music and all the benefits of a networked media center. Keep in mind that this is a controller-friendly environment not unlike Xbox One and PS4. Now, with the following setup, would you not spend the extra money on this system?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAqWn-VTWqU

Let me know your thoughts. Keep in mind, its a quick video on the UI, but you can get the point.


----------



## docace911

Would you mind telling us which plugins you used? I have been trying to get the perfect combo of Steam plugin for KOdi, autoworker scripts to keep focus etc. been using KOdi launcher also. Can't seem to get the perfect reliable way. Setting KOdi as the shell helps, but often KOdi is taking focus from sBpM


----------



## akromatic

im just waiting for R2 alpha that supports the graphics acclerator


----------



## lee23

Purchased an i7 model it started to randomly beep, so sent it back for a refund, as hey wouldn't replace. I saved £100 on the rrp on initial purchase any deal going on this again as going to purchase the i3 model as benchmarks seem the same. At the moment I'm using an Acer revo Rl80, so the i3 is a big jump.

Thanks


----------



## wali794

Anyone tried installing pc hard drive in alpha?


----------



## thienbaont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wali794*
> 
> Anyone tried installing pc hard drive in alpha?


What do you mean by "pc hard drive"? The stock drive that come with all models are "pc hard drive", or 2.5" HDD. And yes, I have successfully replaced it with Samsung 250 GB 850 EVO SSD and my alpha runs very fast!


----------



## wali794

I mean are there any size limitations? Can I install 3.5 hhd having height greater than 7mm?


----------



## ejohnson

You can install any *laptop* hard drive into the alpha. It must be a 2.5 inch form factor (laptop) and I think a max of 9.5mm thick (again, standard laptop)


----------



## Arkenar13

Hi all, just ordered one of these - picked up the base i3 though am upgrading pretty much all of it as soon as it arrives just wanting to check that these parts would be suitable

500 gb Crucial SSD
16GB crucial DDR3l 1600 Ram
Intel Core i5-4690S 3.90 Ghz

I purchased the base as i got a better deal buying the components rather than the next model up in price.

Would those parts be suitable and is the CPU easy to change - not seen many guides for this, also what thermal paste would you recommend .


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Do u guys think that trading my ps4 for the alpha would be a bad choice for 1 game which would be world of warcraft?

Im coming back to pc gaming but only for WoW.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Do u guys think that trading my ps4 for the alpha would be a bad choice for 1 game which would be world of warcraft?
> 
> Im coming back to pc gaming but only for WoW.


Well if you're not going to play any other games then sure. But you can build a better PC for the money, if it doesn't need to be this small (or are you directly swapping from the PS4 to the Alpha?)


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I have a couple choices trade my ps4 with 6 games( gta 5, unity, black flag, dragon age, telltale walking dead season 1 and 2) fir an alpha or sell it all and buy a pc which will take time. I have 720 into the ps4 so not sure what i can get out of it.

Lets say i got 550 id only have 550 since im broke lol


----------



## absentminded

All the components are suitable and just use a good recommended thermal paste. Alpha is very easy to upgrade since its a pc.


----------



## Arkenar13

One other question actually, can anyone recommend a good gaming mouse / keyboard - pref wireless

looking currently at the razer naga epic mouse but have no idea for the keyboard


----------



## ejohnson

If you can sit tight for a little while, the roccat sova will be coming out soon.

Its pretty much designed for this type of computer. Its wireless, has a place to plug in a mouse. And its got a big mouse pad built into the side of it.


----------



## Arkenar13

that looks quite interesting actually, though I'm building something i wanted to get together quite quickly but i might see how it is when it releases and pick it up if the reviews are favourable - just done some measurements and can get away with wired for now so picked up a Razer Deathstalker to go with the Naga mouse


----------



## Reindoonicorn

If not that, the Razer Turret is also similar. It's a bit worse (chiclet keyboard, small mousepad area) but its also an option.


----------



## ejohnson

Yes the razer turret is actually pretty cool too, much more compact, it folds in half and has a docking station when not in use.


----------



## lacisghost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkenar13*
> 
> Hi all, just ordered one of these - picked up the base i3 though am upgrading pretty much all of it as soon as it arrives just wanting to check that these parts would be suitable
> 
> 500 gb Crucial SSD
> 16GB crucial DDR3l 1600 Ram
> Intel Core i5-4690S 3.90 Ghz
> 
> I purchased the base as i got a better deal buying the components rather than the next model up in price.
> 
> Would those parts be suitable and is the CPU easy to change - not seen many guides for this, also what thermal paste would you recommend .


A few other people have posted that upgrading the cpu doesn't give you much. So, you may want to think about returning it or at least reading through earlier posts on the subject first.


----------



## Arkenar13

I did have a read through the thread, some were reporting a reasonable gain for the i5 - the main reason for the upgrade is i would prefer it to be quad core for more recent games that will take advantage of it. Granted it won't improve games that don't but I'm ok with that.
The i5 seemed the best balance cost wise rather than an i7.

I have been out of gaming on a pc for over 10 years so just wanted to get one of these to jump back in at reasonable settings with minimal effort other than the upgrades i have purchased (and those were because it was cheaper to do them myself than buy the higher end models).

will run some tests once it finally arrives and see what the i5 gives in extra performance if anything.


----------



## lacisghost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkenar13*
> 
> I did have a read through the thread, some were reporting a reasonable gain for the i5 - the main reason for the upgrade is i would prefer it to be quad core for more recent games that will take advantage of it. Granted it won't improve games that don't but I'm ok with that.
> The i5 seemed the best balance cost wise rather than an i7.
> 
> I have been out of gaming on a pc for over 10 years so just wanted to get one of these to jump back in at reasonable settings with minimal effort other than the upgrades i have purchased (and those were because it was cheaper to do them myself than buy the higher end models).
> 
> will run some tests once it finally arrives and see what the i5 gives in extra performance if anything.


Ok cool. I would be very interested in your results as well. So, please do post them. I am waiting for my base model to arrive at this point. planning on getting a SSD and I have a spare 4GB stick that will work. So, I'll perform those easy and cheap upgrades right away. CPU may come afterwards if I feel I need more. Good luck!


----------



## Reindoonicorn

IMHO the GPU in the Alpha will be holding back that i5 quite a bit, I would just use an i3.


----------



## Arkenar13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> IMHO the GPU in the Alpha will be holding back that i5 quite a bit, I would just use an i3.


possibly but a lot of newer games are now beginning to recommend quad core as such i think you would still see benefit in the upgrade - perhaps not as much as in a custom build with a better gpu but enough. Like i said previously I'm going to try some before / after tests and see what fps i get in different games etc and see how much / if any improvement i get and will post up my results.

Just need to wait for the system to be delivered.


----------



## thienbaont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> IMHO the GPU in the Alpha will be holding back that i5 quite a bit, I would just use an i3.


Not exactly but it actually would be the power supply that would be holding back his choice of i5-4690S. Don't forget that the stock CPU is rated at 35W TDP while i5-4690S is rated at 65W. Yes it can be installed and run, but it won't be running all its fullest potential.

Gaming wise, it won't be much of an improvement over the stock i3. But you would still gain a bit of computing power if the alpha is used more than just gaming or media consumption though, i.e. productive works such as spreadsheet etc...


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thienbaont*
> 
> Not exactly but it actually would be the power supply that would be holding back his choice of i5-4690S. Don't forget that the stock CPU is rated at 35W TDP while i5-4690S is rated at 65W. Yes it can be installed and run, but it won't be running all its fullest potential.
> 
> Gaming wise, it won't be much of an improvement over the stock i3. But you would still gain a bit of computing power if the alpha is used more than just gaming or media consumption though, i.e. productive works such as spreadsheet etc...


Not really. Dell ships the Alpha with a 130W power supply. 860m is a 45W card. You could put a standard intel cpu in there and easily be safe.

What do you mean not "its fullest potential"? Either it works, or there isn't enough power able to be supplied and it doesn't work. Performance doesn't increase with the more power you supply to the same chip, and it's not like you can overclock these chips or anything.


----------



## Arkenar13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thienbaont*
> 
> Not exactly but it actually would be the power supply that would be holding back his choice of i5-4690S. Don't forget that the stock CPU is rated at 35W TDP while i5-4690S is rated at 65W. Yes it can be installed and run, but it won't be running all its fullest potential.
> 
> Gaming wise, it won't be much of an improvement over the stock i3. But you would still gain a bit of computing power if the alpha is used more than just gaming or media consumption though, i.e. productive works such as spreadsheet etc...


would i be better with the same chip Alienware use the i5-4590T or would the gains be similar anyway - as i do have the option of that chip for the same price - would the lower power consumption give me more of a boost than the higher rated but faster chip with the psi of the alpha ?


----------



## Arkenar13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> Not really. Dell ships the Alpha with a 130W power supply. 860m is a 45W card. You could put a standard intel cpu in there and easily be safe.
> 
> What do you mean not "its fullest potential"? Either it works, or there isn't enough power able to be supplied and it doesn't work. Performance doesn't increase with the more power you supply, and it's not like you can overclock these chips or anything.


Ill quote yourself as well in this regard, would i get more gains from the S chip i have ordered or should i change it for the 4590T in your opinion - CPU's are not my strongest area


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkenar13*
> 
> Ill quote yourself as well in this regard, would i get more gains from the S chip i have ordered or should i change it for the 4590T in your opinion - CPU's are not my strongest area


You will probably be fine with that -s chip. If you look through this thread, there have been plenty of people who have switched out their cpus to standard or -s chips.

The -s chip will theoretically perform better than the -t chip, as it is allowed to consume more power than it (and thus operate at a higher clock rate). However, I don't think it matters _too_ much in games, however don't quote me on that, as there haven't been too many reviews on the more niche -t series cpus.


----------



## Arkenar13

Yeah i think ill stick with it and give it a try - first thing I'm doing is the RAM and SSD then ill download some games to test at stock with the i3 then the same tests with the i5 once i change it . just got to find out which games to use for tests (rather than just benchmarking) which are optimised for quad core etc


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkenar13*
> 
> One other question actually, can anyone recommend a good gaming mouse / keyboard - pref wireless
> 
> looking currently at the razer naga epic mouse but have no idea for the keyboard


well i got a rapoo kx wireless mechanical + naga epic chroma on a lapdesk for couching needs


----------



## thienbaont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> What do you mean not "its fullest potential"? Either it works, or there isn't enough power able to be supplied and it doesn't work. Performance doesn't increase with the more power you supply to the same chip, and it's not like you can overclock these chips or anything.


Actually CPU doesn't work like that, if the CPU does not have enough power, it would still be working but it will also limit itself to the power constraint (modern CPUs are like that, fortunately). Undervolting is actually a technique used for modern CPU to improve efficient in some cases.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Alright. But my initial point still applies. There is plenty of power provided.


----------



## thienbaont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reindoonicorn*
> 
> Alright. But my initial point still applies. There is plenty of power provided.


Ye I never said it's not enough power to run his choice of i5-4690S, I said it won't run to "its fullest potential". And I was quoting you on your claim that "IMHO the GPU in the Alpha will be holding back that i5 quite a bit, I would just use an i3."

Anyway i5-4690S & i5-4590T are both unnecessary in this case, they're both about the same price and would performance about the same if you put inside the Alpha, and both won't gain any noticeable performance over the stock i3. So the bottom line is keep the i3, CPU upgrade is not worth the $200ish, do upgrade the SSD & Ram though.


----------



## wali794

has anyone tried overclocking the gpu of alpha? i have seen some people on notebook forums saying that 860m is a good overclocker.
Btw if alienware releases a new alienware alpha with gtx 970m or 960m do you think that their base config would cost $550?


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wali794*
> 
> has anyone tried overclocking the gpu of alpha? i have seen some people on notebook forums saying that 860m is a good overclocker.
> Btw if alienware releases a new alienware alpha with gtx 970m or 960m do you think that their base config would cost $550?


If the base had a 960m, then maybe. However I'm not even sure if Dell will do this


----------



## wali794

So anyone tried overclocking the gpu and see the results?


----------



## lacisghost

So, I unpacked my base model last night and I have to say that the FPS in the video games I played was above my expectation. So, I'm not looking at upgrading the CPU at this moment. I have an extra 4GB stick that I will stick in there and I am waiting for my SSD to arrive. Once I upgrade those, I'll see if there is any difference but really I'm more than pleased with it on the video performance front.


----------



## wali794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacisghost*
> 
> So, I unpacked my base model last night and I have to say that the FPS in the video games I played was above my expectation. So, I'm not looking at upgrading the CPU at this moment. I have an extra 4GB stick that I will stick in there and I am waiting for my SSD to arrive. Once I upgrade those, I'll see if there is any difference but really I'm more than pleased with it on the video performance front.


what games did you play and what were the settings , resolution and fps?


----------



## lacisghost

The on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wali794*
> 
> what games did you play and what were the settings , resolution and fps?


The only one I can remember was Heroes and Generals and the FPS hovered at about 90 during the FPS part of the game. Settings maxed out and resolution was 1280x720. I'll get you more screen resolutions and games this weekend. Again this was at stock ( 4GB RAM, i3)


----------



## wali794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacisghost*
> 
> The on
> The only one I can remember was Heroes and Generals and the FPS hovered at about 90 during the FPS part of the game. Settings maxed out and resolution was 1280x720. I'll get you more screen resolutions and games this weekend. Again this was at stock ( 4GB RAM, i3)


thanks
i am also saving some cash to buy the base version of alpha . can you try assassins creed unity on 1280x720 , tweaking the graphics to maintain fps on 30 . i know its poorly optimized cuz ubisoft hired a bunch of monkeys to develop it -_-


----------



## wali794

Found a video regarding alienware alpha gpu overclock , and its a comparison b/w 4130t and i5 4690k fps difference so if you are thinking about upgrading the processor , better watch this video first

www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_5PB73ZdV8


----------



## lacisghost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wali794*
> 
> thanks
> i am also saving some cash to buy the base version of alpha . can you try assassins creed unity on 1280x720 , tweaking the graphics to maintain fps on 30 . i know its poorly optimized cuz ubisoft hired a bunch of monkeys to develop it -_-


Sorry, I don't have that game on PC.

As an update I moved the alpha to my 1080p television and saw a bit of a drop in FPS playing Heroes and Generals. Down to about high 50s with occasional drops into the 40s when smoke, explosions and what not going on. Never too much below that. Minimum FPS was low 39. This was maxed out at all high settings.


----------



## lacisghost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wali794*
> 
> Found a video regarding alienware alpha gpu overclock , and its a comparison b/w 4130t and i5 4690k fps difference so if you are thinking about upgrading the processor , better watch this video first
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_5PB73ZdV8


Very cool video. Thanks for sharing. Interesting to see how much overclocking the i3 will get you. Especially since it pretty much mirrors the i5 evern with overclocking.


----------



## wali794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacisghost*
> 
> Very cool video. Thanks for sharing. Interesting to see how much overclocking the i3 will get you. Especially since it pretty much mirrors the i5 evern with overclocking.


They did not overclock the i3 . They only overclocked the graphics card of the alpha . i3 and i5 were running at their stock speed . Thou the i5 was throttled because of insufficent power supply.
Digital foundry has made another video of alpha . Be sure to check that out too


----------



## 4LC4PON3

On the alienware alpha what is the gpu comparable to as for desktop


----------



## thienbaont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> On the alienware alpha what is the gpu comparable to as for desktop


Apparently GTX 750 Ti is the closest to the Alpha's GPU.


----------



## lacisghost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wali794*
> 
> They did not overclock the i3 . They only overclocked the graphics card of the alpha . i3 and i5 were running at their stock speed .


I actually knew that but worded it poorly. thanks for clearing that up though probably others may have misunderstood. I'll check out the other vids. Thanks!


----------



## roadrage99

I could not yield the same results as the video. I installed MSI Afterburner and was only able to perform a smaller clock increase and memory bandwidth. When going max, the system display was distorted and produced an error message. The error allowed me to reboot but did not save the settings. WTH!


----------



## Vexzarium

I would not try going max on the Memory Clock. I only know this because I thought I was slick enough to try it as well.









I'm in a similar ship, seems to be hard to find much information on this device regarding overclocking the GPU.

Anyone have any "safe" numbers to be applied with MSi Afterburner?

P.S. If anyone is running TES:V and want a good solid lineup of mods that will yield a great quality/performance balance for this system, please feel free to ask.


----------



## lacisghost

For those still on the fence, the base model is on sale at dell for $489.99 at dell university which I don't think you need anything special to join. non university price is $499. both free shipping.

http://www.dell.com/us/eep/p/alienware-alpha/pd?ref=PD_OC


----------



## Vexzarium

And honestly, for the price, this little box has some mean output. Buy the base model, add an 8gb Sodimm 1600mhz ddr3 stick(for a total of 12gb), Clone and slap a SSD in there, and you'll have a solid machine for around $650. Then, if you're feeling frisky, slap an i7-4785T in there. But at that point you're looking at a $950 machine and the last $300 was for 5fps and a good amount more stability.

On a side note, using MSi Kombustor, I played with the OC of the GPU and came up with these for MSi Afterburner:
Core Clock:+135
Memory Clock:+600
Imgur: http://i.imgur.com/pgwa3xO.png?1

I toyed with the Memory Clock with MSi Kombuster Stress Test until I started to see artifacts in the test image, and then backed it down by another 100mhz for good measure. Now I'm sure each chip was not built exactly the same, so I'd say definitely do the same tests and find your own number then back it down a bit more. But unless I have an exceptionally weaker or stronger luck of the draw chip, it's likely that a +400-600mhz Memory Clock Boost should be where most of you land. I'm not sure if a different CPU, SSD/HDD, or RAM would effect these numbers, so do run your own tests and make sure you get a number that is stable for your configuration.

Did it do anything? Yes.
+8FPS Average for The Elder Scrolls Online: Ultra @ 1920x1080
Averaging somewhere between 45-60fps

+7FPS Average for The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim: Ultra & Heavily Texture + Lighting Modded @ 1920x1080
Averaging somewhere between 50-60fps.

May not be the most demanding games, I'm unsure, but for a $500 PC with an upgraded Storage method and a $60 RAM stick added? Not too shabby.


----------



## Arkenar13

Anyone have any CPU temperature benchmarks

i5 CPU seems to idle around 50 and high 70's under full load using intel Extreme to test - just wanting to see if this is the average or if its worth applying some different thermal paste


----------



## Vexzarium

-System:

Alienware Alpha (ASM-100-1580)
-CPU:

Intel i3 4130T @ 2.9Ghz
-GPU:

Nvidia GTX860m/750ti/Alienware Custom GPU @ 2GB GDDR5

When Overclocked, Overclock Setting:
http://i.imgur.com/pgwa3xO.png?1

-Random Access Memory:

12GB 1600Mhz DDR3
-Storage Disk:

Intel 530 Series 240GB Solid State Drive
-Display:

Asus MX279H 1920x1080

The Elder Scrolls Online

Ultra Preset
1920x1080 - Fullscreen
GPU OC
http://i.imgur.com/DVQfUM9.jpg?1
http://i.imgur.com/HlxAX1S.jpg?1
http://i.imgur.com/HtbY3Xa.jpg?1
http://i.imgur.com/fDUTdAS.jpg?1
http://i.imgur.com/9kAPIV0.jpg?1

TES:V

Ultra Preset w/ STEP:Core 2.2.9 & ELFX
1920x1080 - Fullscreen
No GPU OC
http://i.imgur.com/0ZyJ833.jpg

WoW

Ultra Preset. AA-CMAA. Vsync.
1920x1080 - Fullscreen
No GPU OC
http://i.imgur.com/RXts1k7.jpg?1
http://i.imgur.com/fGFgBX8.jpg?1

WoW: Warlords of Draenor

Ultra Preset. AA-CMAA. Vsync.
1920x1080 - Fullscreen
GPU OC
http://i.imgur.com/7KMzw41.jpg?1

Important note on WoW and Vsync:
When running at 1920x1080 or greater, Ultra Preset, AA-CMAA, & Vsync Enabled, you will gain a massive performance/experience improvement with the GPU Overclocked. Why? The OC keeps the FPS high enough, almost always, to stop the Vsync from throttling your FPS to 29.9.

Very impressive for the cost of this system. Mine in particular has run me in the area of $650 U.S.D. and I'm completely satisfied with it.


----------



## roadrage99

I booted up the Alpha to redo the settings to what Vex had posted and it seems my memory clock boost from last nights settings didnt save even though I applied before exiting. I did apply the new settings...hopefully it sticks.


----------



## Vexzarium

You have to click "Apply at windows Start-Up" or something like that. I'd run extensive testing before doing that though, as everyone's chip is likely slightly different.

I definitely would not just copy and paste my setting, but would instead run your own tests with MSi Kombustor as you keep ticking the Memory Clock up slightly. Once you start getting artifacts in the Kombustor Stress image, back it down until the artifacts go away and then at least another 50mhz after that, I backed mine down by 100mhz today to a +600mhz boost and may even drop to a 500-550mhz increase in the end.


----------



## Vexzarium

So just a heads up on the Memory Clock of my GPU.

I've backed it down to a +550 boost and all seems to be running perfectly.


----------



## playalistic

Is now the time to buy an Alienware Alpha? I know if you wait around for upgrades you'll be waiting forever, but does anyone think they'll be refreshing the Alpha with a new GPU or one that can be used with the Graphics Amp? Thanks


----------



## roadrage99

I truley believe amplifier implementation would be announced at the GDC in March. I think upgrading to a 9 series GPU would be a slap in the face to all current Alpha owners.


----------



## Vexzarium

I have no issues either sending it back to be upgraded, or buying an implementation of the external GPU box that can run(somehow) through one of the USB 3.0's on the back. For now, it holds it's own pretty well. Hopefully, there will be a way to upgrade the GPU at a later time though.


----------



## ruthlessnature

Microsoft.com has the top model with the i7 on sale for $100 off so it's 799.99 . I went to bestbuy and they price matched it.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

With MSI Afterburner... I went with the "+135" for GPU clock, and only something like "+98" or something to yield 1300MHz on the Memory. I'm not 100% sure, since I lent the Alpha to my son till he can build his new computer (so who knows when I'll get it back). I'm just looking at using the Alpha as a nice set top box for my future 4K tv anyway. I tested it... and I only seemed to be able to pull another 5-6fps out of it (not in gaming, was running the "Heaven" benchmark. I sent it away without MSI though. I don't need him burning up my Alpha.


----------



## Vexzarium

@ruthlessnature That is a great deal, especially since the i7 that comes in that is hard to find at a fair price(I'm in the market for my base Alpha). Very nice find.

@ WayTooCrazy I'm running a +135 Core/+550 Memory for about a 1232mhz Core/3055mhz Memory clock. No issues here. Averages 78c-82c depending on the load. Without the OC, it runs at about 78c-80c. I've picked up upwards of 15fps depending on what I'm running. In my heavily modded TES:V, I'll get 15. In TESO, maybe 5-10. And I turn the OC off for WoW.







But in WoW it will eliminate the "We're Blizzard and we're going to cap you to 29.9fps because you dropped to 49.9fps or less" issue.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> @ WayTooCrazy I'm running a +135 Core/+550 Memory for about a 1223mhz Core/3055mhz Memory clock. No issues here. Averages 78c-82c depending on the load. Without the OC, it runs at about 78c-80c. I've picked up upwards of 15fps depending on what I'm running. In my heavily modded TES:V, I'll get 15. In TESO, maybe 5-10. And I turn the OC off for WoW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in WoW it will eliminate the "We're Blizzard and we're going to cap you to 29.9fps because you dropped to 49.9fps or less" issue.


I will definitely have to look into this a bit further when I eventually get it back then. Does anyone think that I will have issues using this as a 4K Media Streamer (using XBMC/Kodi)? I guess I can always drop to 1080p afterwards for some light gaming. It really does have a fantastic form factor. I've not tried WoW, but I'm thinking of trying Skyrim. I've been so far removed from the PC gaming scene for so long, that there are a lot of games that I've missed.


----------



## Vexzarium

Once you up the ram and swap out that 5400rpm snail for a decent SSD, this little puppy can rip a bit.

This is an example of how I'm running TES:V now:

http://i.imgur.com/s1Pe8pa.jpg

1920x1080.
STEP:Core 2.2.9 + about 10 additional mods + RealVision ENB Performance Version for ELFX. About 45fps average w/ ENB and 60 solid without it. But the FPS hit from ENB is well worth it.

Without the OC, I'm bordering on 30fps and nearly unplayable with ENB active. Which is not bad considering how intensive these mods are... and for the price. But the OC for my current running of TES:V is mandatory.

And yes, that is my GF's toon.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> Once you up the ram and swap out that 5400rpm snail for a decent SSD, this little puppy can rip a bit.


Mine is already running 8GB of ram. I had a 256GB SSD and an i7-4790 in it already. I didn't see enough improvement in games... so I ended up pulling the SSD and i7 and building a dedicated rig with 16GB of 1866MHz ram and a GTX 970 (waiting on second one). Hence, the reason why my son is using my Alpha for now.


----------



## Vexzarium

You'll have no issues with anything at all with that GPU lol. But, I've heard Nvidia was a bit "off" on advertising the specs of the GTX970. But still a killer card.

The improvement from the SSD is not going to be in the FPS, at least not for me it wasn't. It was in the stability for the type of games I play(MMO's, Open world RPG's). With the 5400RPM HDD, there was heavy stutter everytime a new "Cell" or anything needed to load from the drive. With the SSD, oddly, even a 30fps drop is somehow smooth. I couldn't care less for loading times. The i7 over this little hyperthreading i3 might have a similar effect as it is 4 physical cores instead of this i3's 2 logical + 2 virtual cores. Again, probably a slight FPS jump but more stability is what I'd want the i7 for. Taking this base Alpha from 4gb of DDR3 to 12gb DDR3 was likely the best, most effective, upgrade I made... and the cheapest. With the stock 4gb, games like TESO stuttered so badly. After the 12gb, things are smooth like an Apple Ale. For example, with the 4gb, I'd be using 3.1GB of system RAM at the most while playing TESO and stuttering like a meth head. With 12gb, I use 4.5+GB of system RAM and smooth like a drug counselor. I'm no computer genius, but that sounds like Windows was capping the system allowance and it was limiting TESO.

But hell, either way, for a $500 box posing as a console to suck the people tired of the actual console world to PC, I'm still impressed. There are GPU's that cost more than this entire system did stock.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> But hell, either way, for a $500 box posing as a console to suck the people tired of the actual console world to PC, I'm still impressed. There are GPU's that cost more than this entire system did stock.


I have no complaints with the Alpha. Then again, with all the deep discounts I ended up getting... my GTX970... DID cost almost as much as my Alpha.


----------



## Batnun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> Once you up the ram and swap out that 5400rpm snail for a decent SSD, this little puppy can rip a bit.
> 
> This is an example of how I'm running TES:V now:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/s1Pe8pa.jpg
> 
> 1920x1080.
> STEP:Core 2.2.9 + about 10 additional mods + RealVision ENB Performance Version for ELFX. About 45fps average w/ ENB and 60 solid without it. But the FPS hit from ENB is well worth it.
> 
> Without the OC, I'm bordering on 30fps and nearly unplayable with ENB active. Which is not bad considering how intensive these mods are... and for the price. But the OC for my current running of TES:V is mandatory.
> 
> And yes, that is my GF's toon.


Got the Alpha only for Skyrim...









Install the i7-4790T, 8GB memory, and 512GB SSD. Works great so far.

I didn't know until today that you can overclock the GPU... going to try it tonight.
What do you use to display the FPS, CPU and GPU temp in the background?


----------



## Vexzarium

I use MSi Afteburner for the overclock AND it comes with "RivaTuner" for the the On-Screen Display. You just have to go into the MSi Afterburner settings and take a look around and get it where you want it. Also get MSi Kombustor and launch it from MSi Afterburner. Use this for Overclocking the GPU. Set the Core Clock at +100 to +135. Keep ticking up the Memory Clock and look for artifacts in the Kombustor stress image. You can likely start around +400 for this and test it, if all is well, tick it up until you see artifacts. You can do one of two things when you get to artifacts. You can either be ballsy and drop it by only 50mhz on the Memory Clock. I wouldn't do this as it will likely CTD in Skyrim when things get demanding. I'd drop it by at least 100mhz from the artifact point. And maybe even by another 50 to 100mhz if you have any further issues. I'm currently at:
+135 Core
+550 Memory
I started getting artifacts at a +700 and eventually backed it down by a total of 150mhz for the current +550mhz. I've been this way for about a week playing TES:V & TESO with no issues at all. Now having the i7 may or may not help you OC more than me, I'm not aware of how a CPU effects a GPU in regards to an OC. But my little i3 has done very well so far and it hardly ever shows it's ugly head(Read: I never know it's only an i3).

Good luck, and do not run Skyrim in Console mode as this is a 32bit mode. Use your 64bit to it's fullest, there are memory patches that expand TES:V's memory usage ability even as a 32bit application. Learn and follow the "STEP:Core 2.2.9" Guide. And follow it perfectly. Use the tools they suggest. Seriously any other tools, like a different mod manager, will only let you down. The mods with a green tab to the left are what you want, and follow every "Detailed Instruction". It's a learning curve, but once you get the Step Guide down and do it right, it runs flawlessly. After you get all that mastered, look into the Performance Version of RealVision ENB, even with an i7 the full version requires a GPU that cost as much as the base Alpha. The instructions on that page(Nexus) are very easy to follow. Follow Step 1, then skip past the "Recommended" mod list IF you're running STEP:Core, if not grab these instead. Then grab the three required mods. Then just follow the instructions from there. Be sure to read each mods requirements, these mods can be a bit picky at times.

Sorry to ramble, just trying to help you get a good TES:V modded and fired up.







If you have questions, PM me and I'm sure, after all of my trials and errors, I've been there and have the answer. And the STEP suggestion is one that I refer people to because it has helped me along massively and without it, I'd still be using the wrong tools, methods, and a crap ton of useless mods that eat FPS with minimal upside or effect.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-cl=85114404&v=n6UPIWX-hIo&x-yt-ts=1422579428

P.S. it appears the STEP page is currently down for maintenance, you'll have to pick it up when it comes back up.
- http://wiki.step-project.com/Main_Page


----------



## Dracc

Buying a basic Alpha from Newegg when my tax return gets in. Any reccomendations for an SSD and 4GB ram stick? Prefer links to Newegg because other sites will charge sales tax, and so i can place a single order.


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dracc*
> 
> Buying a basic Alpha from Newegg when my tax return gets in. Any reccomendations for an SSD and 4GB ram stick? Prefer links to Newegg because other sites will charge sales tax, and so i can place a single order.


I have a:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167177&leaderboard=1

From the package, you'll only need the SSD and the sticker if you want to slap it on the bottom of the Alpha and be corny like me. lol
And it's not as fast on benchmarks as some other SSD's but it has a great warranty(5 Years) and is built to last unlike the faster options. And don't get me wrong, it is still wicked fast. And grab the optimizing software from Intel once everything is all installed and done.

You will also need a:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA3YB25C2247&cm_re=usb_3.0_hdd_docking-_-9SIA3YB25C2247-_-Product

Plug it in one of the back usb ports as these are USB 3.0.

And if you're not already informed, do some research on Cloning your HDD to an SSD. I suggest EASEUS, it's free. Use the Windows Version, DO NOT use the one you can boot from. Make sure you defrag and then shrink the current HDD to less than the SSD. And Clone "Sector by Sector" and "Optimize for SSD". Also tick "Power Down once Complete" or some similar wording. Then pull the HDD from the Alpha and put the SSD in and boot it up. I can't stress this enough, do the research before attempting this or you'll be replacing your Drywall and maybe your monitor and having to find a new GF.

After this is done, you can use that SSD docking station for the original HDD as a 500gb storage device externally. Just run on the SSD for a few days to make sure everything is good, then format the original HDD and use it for basic storage, you know, things that don't require speed.

For your RAM, I'd go with adding an 8GB DDR3 Sodimm and move the stock 4gb to slot 2 and put the 8gb in slot 1. I have a:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0ZX2CB0102&cm_re=MN8192SD3-1600-LV-_-20-178-740-_-Product

But if you must have a 4gb then I'd go with:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G2HZ2215&cm_re=MN4096SD3-1600-LV-_-20-178-738-_-Product

The price is good and the performance is actually pretty damn good as well. I picked up my 8GB stick at Best Buy for $60.

Here is my Passmark running the base Alpha with these exact components: http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=35464652912
Without these upgrades(stock HDD & RAM), in simple terms: My "Memory Mark" was 2 stars. My "Disk Mark" was 1.5 stars.

P.S. Don't let the CPU Mark fool you, this is being compared to some of the best CPU's out there. This little i3 will give you no troubles. One of the rare Hyperthreading i3's with 2 physical and 2 logical cores... essentially it is a quad core.

My total upgrade costs was:
$120 for the SSD from Best Buy
$60 for the RAM from Best Buy
+Tax
So around $200 and it is an entirely different system with these installed.

I hope this helps and if you are unsure about the cloning or any of the installation of these components, please feel free to ask questions. The best questions are asked to those who have dealt with that exact hardware, yes?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Do u guys think the alpha will run wow on high/ ultra if u turn down some setting like shadows at a decent fps. I was watching youtube videos and i saw a guy running the alpha in a raid at 45+ fps with shadows on low. It looked like the alpha ran wow great.

Got my taxes back today and wss thinking about picking up the alpha i can snag one for 450 with an amazon price match at bestbuy for 499 and i have a 50.00 gift card.

I know the alpha has basically a 750ti so im sure that would run wow fine and the dual core is some what a quad core since it has hyper threading


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Do u guys think the alpha will run wow on high/ ultra if u turn down some setting like shadows at a decent fps. I was watching youtube videos and i saw a guy running the alpha in a raid at 45+ fps with shadows on low. It looked like the alpha ran wow great.
> 
> Got my taxes back today and wss thinking about picking up the alpha i can snag one for 450 with an amazon price match at bestbuy for 499 and i have a 50.00 gift card.
> 
> I know the alpha has basically a 750ti so im sure that would run wow fine and the dual core is some what a quad core since it has hyper threading


I play WoW from time to time when I need a 2 hour break from ESO. I run mine maxed out at 59.9 FPS with Vsync Enabled. Now I've upgraded the RAM and swapped to an SSD. But I don't see those giving more FPS. Instead, what they do actually accomplish, they keep my FPS steady and prevent spikes. So you'll have no major issues with WoW. Raids could propose a problem for only 4GB of System RAM, as you get with the stock Alpha, so I'd definitely upgrade the RAM immediately. Windows will limit your System usage, starting with restricting the available resources to your game, if you only have 4GB. But general WoW game play will not be an issue, especially if you Overclock the GPU. Keep in mind, WoW is not a demanding game graphically, a garbage disposal could run it at 60fps. It is on the other hand, in massive amounts of players in one place scenarios, demanding on your CPU and RAM.

Also, if you're keeping it at 1920x1080, I'd suggest Overclocking the GPU in these scenarios or in WoD. WoD has greatly improved graphics over anything before it. If you're at a lower resolution, like 1366x768(720p) or 1600x900, you'll not need to Overclock anything.

With that Alpha, buy a 4-8GB stick of RAM, as shown in my previous post, and open it up(look online for how-to's) and slap the new RAM stick in the avaialble slot if 4GB or less. If it's 6GB or more, make sure the stick with more memory is in Slot 1.

Don't be offended but the Alpha, with a RAM upgrade like mine has, runs ESO(a massively more demanding game than WoW) on High+View Distance 75+Ambient Occlusion, 1920x1080, @ 60fps all day. You can max ESO out and still get 45-60fps, 1920x1080, depending on where you are(cities, towns, PVP, and Raids are more demanding and can hit mid 30's) I opt for the High setting seen above because I prefer smooth, crisp gameplay.

I assure you, the Alpha will not fail to impress you for the price you pay. Best Buy has an Asus "Gaming Desktop" (Grayish Black w/ Red Lighting) for $1300. Take a moment to right click(if they have it at your Best Buy) the desktop and go to the Nvidia Control Panel and take a look at System Specs. The Alpha's GPU is better. $1300 vs. $500. I've not been so impressed by a low cost PC in my entire life. I do like the Asus, and you do get some additional features that wont be seen on the Alpha, but the one at Best Buy has the GTX750, and an i5(better than the Alpha's i3 both in clock and cores) and cost $1300. They claim it is the most powerful compact desktop, I beg to differ as I'd take the i7 Alpha over this anyday for $400 less. And the biggest bang for my buck is the base Alpha.
http://www.asus.com/us/Desktops/ROG_G20AJ/specifications/

People are out there buying Mac-Mini's for $500 and the base Alpha will not only slaughter this model of Mac-Mini, it can be debated that it is more powerful than the $1000 version of the Mac-Mini. And then if you upgrade the components of the Mac-Mini top model, you could be looking at $3000 or more, which is just a joke.
https://www.apple.com/mac-mini/specs/

I feel like an Alienware Alpha salesman. But I can't recommend this little PC enough. Grab one while you can. Alienware might smarten up and raise the price. Especially with it destroying or competing with things like that Asus and Mac-Mini... $1300 & $1000 respectively.

Now naturally, the comparisons above and what I say about them, are strictly opinion and my own personal reasoning and should not be taken as fact. I'm sure you can build your own PC that will compete with the Alpha for around the same cost, but in the world of prefabricated gaming devices, the base Alpha is hard to beat for the coin.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> I play WoW from time to time when I need a 2 hour break from ESO. I run mine maxed out at 59.9 FPS with Vsync Enabled. Now I've upgraded the RAM and swapped to an SSD. But I don't see those giving more FPS. Instead, what they do actually accomplish, they keep my FPS steady and prevent spikes. So you'll have no major issues with WoW. Raids could propose a problem for only 4GB of System RAM, as you get with the stock Alpha, so I'd definitely upgrade the RAM immediately. Windows will limit your System usage, starting with restricting the available resources to your game, if you only have 4GB. But general WoW game play will not be an issue, especially if you Overclock the GPU. Keep in mind, WoW is not a demanding game graphically, a garbage disposal could run it at 60fps. It is on the other hand, in massive amounts of players in one place scenarios, demanding on your CPU and RAM.
> 
> Also, if you're keeping it at 1920x1080, I'd suggest Overclocking the GPU in these scenarios or in WoD. WoD has greatly improved graphics over anything before it. If you're at a lower resolution, like 1366x768(720p) or 1600x900, you'll not need to Overclock anything.
> 
> With that Alpha, buy a 4-8GB stick of RAM, as shown in my previous post, and open it up(look online for how-to's) and slap the new RAM stick in the avaialble slot if 4GB or less. If it's 6GB or more, make sure the stick with more memory is in Slot 1.
> 
> Don't be offended but the Alpha, with a RAM upgrade like mine has, runs ESO(a massively more demanding game than WoW) on High+View Distance 75+Ambient Occlusion, 1920x1080, @ 60fps all day. You can max ESO out and still get 45-60fps, 1920x1080, depending on where you are(cities, towns, PVP, and Raids are more demanding and can hit mid 30's) I opt for the High setting seen above because I prefer smooth, crisp gameplay. I assure you, the Alpha will not fail to impress you for the price you pay. Best Buy has an Asus "Gaming Desktop" (Grayish Black w/ Red Lighting) for $1300. Take a moment to right click(if they have it at your Best Buy) the desktop and go to the Nvidia Control Panel and take a look at System Specs. The Alpha's GPU is better. $1300 vs. $500. I've not been so impressed by a low cost PC in my entire life. People are out there buying Mac-mini's for $500 and the base Alpha will not only slaughter this model of Mac-Mini, it can be debated that it is more powerful than the $1000 version of the Mac-Mini.
> 
> I feel like an Alienware Alpha salesman. But I can't recommend this little PC enough. Grab one while you can. Alienware might smarten up and raise the price. Especially with it destroying things like that Asus and Mac-Mini... $1300 & $1000 respectively.


I figured i could do this i can price match the alpha for 500 and use my 65.00 gift card to knock it down to 435. Then buy an 4gb stick for 41 at bestbuy make it 476.00 without tax


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I figured i could do this i can price match the alpha for 500 and use my 65.00 gift card to knock it down to 435. Then buy an 4gb stick for 41 at bestbuy make it 476.00 without tax


I'd say go for it. And then put an SSD upgrade in your gunsights for the future. But the base Alpha + 4 more Gigs of RAM sounds like a damn good deal at less than $500. And it will suite your current needs with no issues. If WoW caps you at 29.9 FPS with Vsync turned on, turn it off and enable a FPS limiter somewhere else(RivaTuner, FRAPS, ect).

Sorry for the Novel I wrote above, I don't have a better excuse than: "I love this little PC".









Good luck.


----------



## Batnun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> I use MSi Afteburner for the overclock AND it comes with "RivaTuner" for the the On-Screen Display. You just have to go into the MSi Afterburner settings and take a look around and get it where you want it. Also get MSi Kombustor and launch it from MSi Afterburner. Use this for Overclocking the GPU. Set the Core Clock at +100 to +135. Keep ticking up the Memory Clock and look for artifacts in the Kombustor stress image. You can likely start around +400 for this and test it, if all is well, tick it up until you see artifacts. You can do one of two things when you get to artifacts. You can either be ballsy and drop it by only 50mhz on the Memory Clock. I wouldn't do this as it will likely CTD in Skyrim when things get demanding. I'd drop it by at least 100mhz from the artifact point. And maybe even by another 50 to 100mhz if you have any further issues. I'm currently at:
> +135 Core
> +550 Memory
> I started getting artifacts at a +700 and eventually backed it down by a total of 150mhz for the current +550mhz. I've been this way for about a week playing TES:V & TESO with no issues at all. Now having the i7 may or may not help you OC more than me, I'm not aware of how a CPU effects a GPU in regards to an OC. But my little i3 has done very well so far and it hardly ever shows it's ugly head(Read: I never know it's only an i3).
> 
> Good luck, and do not run Skyrim in Console mode as this is a 32bit mode. Use your 64bit to it's fullest, there are memory patches that expand TES:V's memory usage ability even as a 32bit application. Learn and follow the "STEP:Core 2.2.9" Guide. And follow it perfectly. Use the tools they suggest. Seriously any other tools, like a different mod manager, will only let you down. The mods with a green tab to the left are what you want, and follow every "Detailed Instruction". It's a learning curve, but once you get the Step Guide down and do it right, it runs flawlessly. After you get all that mastered, look into the Performance Version of RealVision ENB, even with an i7 the full version requires a GPU that cost as much as the base Alpha. The instructions on that page(Nexus) are very easy to follow. Follow Step 1, then skip past the "Recommended" mod list IF you're running STEP:Core, if not grab these instead. Then grab the three required mods. Then just follow the instructions from there. Be sure to read each mods requirements, these mods can be a bit picky at times.
> 
> Sorry to ramble, just trying to help you get a good TES:V modded and fired up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have questions, PM me and I'm sure, after all of my trials and errors, I've been there and have the answer. And the STEP suggestion is one that I refer people to because it has helped me along massively and without it, I'd still be using the wrong tools, methods, and a crap ton of useless mods that eat FPS with minimal upside or effect.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-cl=85114404&v=n6UPIWX-hIo&x-yt-ts=1422579428
> 
> P.S. it appears the STEP page is currently down for maintenance, you'll have to pick it up when it comes back up.
> - http://wiki.step-project.com/Main_Page


Wow! Thanks for all the info! Seems like only installing Skyrim by the STEP guide will take few days...









I will try and report back.


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batnun*
> 
> Wow! Thanks for all the info! Seems like only installing Skyrim by the STEP guide will take few days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and report back.


It can take a bit, mostly depending on your download speed. If you follow every single suggestion and don't differ in any way, you'll save yourself a lot of wasted time. I made the mistake of using another mod manager other than Mod Organizer and that alone messed up my game so badly multiple times. Has to fresh install probably 15 times due to it. And I also ignored the "Detailed Instructions". Which was a huge mistake. Now that I do STEP 100% perfect, my game runs perfectly. So I tell you to follow their guide perfectly to save you from the 4 weeks of misery that I inflicted upon myself learning the hard way, my usual method of learning.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

With everyone talking about these rebates and deals... let me tell you how I ended up keeping my Alpha, even though I built a gaming PC to use instead.

I per-ordered my Alpha then started reading up on it and almost cancelled my Pre-order. When it finally arrived, I was fairly impressed, but tried to keep things in check. The more the little thing did, the more I wanted. Since I got the pre-order, I got a Dell $100 coupon. I used that on a 500GB USB 3.0 external HDD and a Bluetooth Speaker (both of which I was looking at anyway). I then had my unit for less than a week, and I had a few issues with it (software wise only). I complained and I got an updated video driver (344.73 I believe). This made the unit run better, especially Metro Last Light. I then received in the mail, a $30 coupon. I promptly used that to buy a wireless keyboard from Dell. I put in an extra 4GB ram, 256GB SSD and an i7-4790. I only got a few more FPS and was like... ***! So, I pulled all that out, and called up Dell, and asked for an RMA.
I read some more, and found out other people weren't as upset with their Alpha like I was. I had already ordered about $1250 in parts to start building my desktop (and re-utilizing my i7 and SSD in the Desktop). So, I put the 4GB ram back in the Alpha... decided to temper my want for higher FPS and look at the unit for what it is. I started to feel better, and gave credit, where credit was due. This is still a great little machine. I ended up getting $75 cash back towards my purchase, since I decided to keep the Alpha. So, all in all... I got a pretty darn good deal. No point in sending it back now, as they'll have to take back all their coupons (or actually make me pay back the $205 I ended up getting. So, that puts my Alpha at $345 I would get back. I thought about, and said... fuggetaboutit. I'm happy, with the unit. Not as happy as my son right now (as he is currently using it till he gets up enough money to build his own gaming machine), but I'm happy.


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> ... decided to temper my want for higher FPS and look at the unit for what it is.


That's exactly what you gotta do in todays market. This little box can't be compared to an X51 or a Gaming PC with all Desktop components or full TDP CPU's, ect. When you look at what it does for what you pay, that's where the magic happens.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> That's exactly what you gotta do in todays market. This little box can't be compared to an X51 or a Gaming PC with all Desktop components or full TDP CPU's, ect. When you look at what it does for what you pay, that's where the magic happens.


Totally agree! With the lack of FPS gain (or small gain) in going to an i7, I think I'm going to wait till the unit REQUIRES (if ever) a full quadcore chip and just pick up an "S" varient of an i5. I think though, I might have my son pop in a 120GB SSD that they have (and aren't using), and have him load up his steam games on my external USB 3.0 drive.


----------



## MuthaBuffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> Totally agree! With the lack of FPS gain (or small gain) in going to an i7, I think I'm going to wait till the unit REQUIRES (if ever) a full quadcore chip and just pick up an "S" varient of an i5. I think though, I might have my son pop in a 120GB SSD that they have (and aren't using), and have him load up his steam games on my external USB 3.0 drive.


Can someone cure my ignorance. I keep seeing mentions of loading games from a USB 3.0 drive. Wouldn't this be fairly crap? Nearly all external drives are 5400RPM so your load times are going to suck aren't they? What's the advantage? if you want cheap storage why not just put a 7200RPM in the machine rather than an SSD?


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuthaBuffer*
> 
> Can someone cure my ignorance. I keep seeing mentions of loading games from a USB 3.0 drive. Wouldn't this be fairly crap? Nearly all external drives are 5400RPM so your load times are going to suck aren't they? What's the advantage? if you want cheap storage why not just put a 7200RPM in the machine rather than an SSD?


I know nothing of using an external storage method through USB 3.0 for anything other than basic storage. I know you can put a 5400rpm, 7200rpm, and an SSD in an external docking bay that is USB 3.0. but I would only use that for simple storage. I would not use an SSD in any external device that is using USB of any kind, it would feel somewhat... wasteful.

The popular advantage to an SSD is load times, not just in games. What I've noticed from an SSD is not only load times, but pure stability(at least in massive open world games where "cells" must be loaded on the fly). And at this point SSD's are pretty cheap, no not as cheap as a 7200RPM HDD, and they outperform any HDD or Hybrid Drive 5 fold.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuthaBuffer*
> 
> Can someone cure my ignorance. I keep seeing mentions of loading games from a USB 3.0 drive. Wouldn't this be fairly crap? Nearly all external drives are 5400RPM so your load times are going to suck aren't they? What's the advantage? if you want cheap storage why not just put a 7200RPM in the machine rather than an SSD?


You will definitely negate most of the speed of the SSD when using USB 3.0 storage. It is more for people who want to still utilize their HDDs. I see this as something that would be nice to actually move your games around to different computers (which I've done). The SSD would also speed up load times of other programs than games. If the Alpha is to be used as purely a gaming machine... I'd say you're right. A 7200rpm or SSHD would be the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Vexzarium

So now I have a question that the webs search engine have not answered:

I've searched through the XBMC folder to no avail. I'm looking for a way to use the HDMI IN on the Alpha in Windows 10 Desktop Mode, I'm sure it will be the same as Windows 8.1. So, does anyone know how to use the HDMI IN while in desktop mode (I do not use console mode except for driver updates)


----------



## kozsg

Try running alienware command center, there is a button at the bottom for HDMI-in


----------



## kozsg

Hi everybody,
I have been watching this thread for a long time and i would like to post my thoughts about this great piece of hardware.

I have the base model i3 with 12gb ram and an SSD

These are my observations so far:

- The update files folder (alpha UI & nVidia Drivers) from alpha UI are located here

Code:



Code:


C:\Users\Alpha Console\AppData\Local\AlphaUpdateInstaller\UpdatePackage

- If you want to use the alpha UI only for updating the drivers then you have to go to desktop mode and then hit "WIN + R" or goto search from the new Start Menu. Type "netplwiz" in the search bar and hit Enter to open User Accounts screen. Then you have to check the tickbox "users must enter a user name and password to use this computer." then click ok and after that, alienware alpha will boot straight to desktop mode. If you want to use the alpha UI you have to make a shortcut for _AlphaUILauncher.exe_ which is locate here

Code:



Code:


"C:\Program Files (x86)\AlphaUI\AlphaUILauncher.exe"

With this shortcut you can run Alpha UI without having to restart. I use it only for updating. If something goes wrong reinstall alpha ui.

- I use afterburner and riva tuner for monitoring fps. What i found is that if you cap the framerate (through riva tuner) at 30 fps the alienware alpha is whisper quiet. If you uncap the framerate the gpu fan starts spinning louder.

-Idle temps CPU: 50c, GPU: 42c
- CPU temps for the i3 4130T are 77ish at full load
-GPU Temps are at 80c max at OC (+135 MHz core clock, + 550Mhz memory clock)

I will post some benchmark results and optimal settings from the games i tested

Sorry for the long post and my bad english.


----------



## taowplayer

Hi everyone, the place I work at has an Alienware Alpha which we've wiped and put windows 7 on it, for it to be able to fit in with our network.

After going through the alienware alpha forums for quite a while and still not finding answers, is anybody able to tell me whether the new set of Nvidia drivers now work as a standard with the custom 860m inside of the alpha?


----------



## kozsg

You can use this driver from the official site which is outdated http://downloads.dell.com/FOLDER02444292M/1/ASM100_Video_Driver_GX77J_WN_9.18.13.3810_A01.EXE

Or you can use the driver from laptopvideo2go which is a modified nvidia driver http://laptopvideo2go.com/
Although i have tested this driver, it works fine but i cannot overclock through msi afterburner

Last option is a mediafire link with the latest nvidia driver from alpha UI which i will upload later

*UPDATE*
344.75 for alienware alpha driver is up http://www.mediafire.com/download/btwidvfltsgz5cw/Alpha_344.75.7z


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kozsg*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> I have been watching this thread for a long time and i would like to post my thoughts about this great piece of hardware.
> 
> I have the base model i3 with 12gb ram and an SSD
> 
> These are my observations so far:
> 
> - The update files folder (alpha UI & nVidia Drivers) from alpha UI are located here
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C:\Users\Alpha Console\AppData\Local\AlphaUpdateInstaller\UpdatePackage
> 
> - If you want to use the alpha UI only for updating the drivers then you have to go to desktop mode and then hit "WIN + R" or goto search from the new Start Menu. Type "netplwiz" in the search bar and hit Enter to open User Accounts screen. Then you have to check the tickbox "users must enter a user name and password to use this computer." then click ok and after that, alienware alpha will boot straight to desktop mode. If you want to use the alpha UI you have to make a shortcut for _AlphaUILauncher.exe_ which is locate here
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\AlphaUI\AlphaUILauncher.exe"
> 
> With this shortcut you can run Alpha UI without having to restart. I use it only for updating. If something goes wrong reinstall alpha ui.
> 
> - I use afterburner and riva tuner for monitoring fps. What i found is that if you cap the framerate (through riva tuner) at 30 fps the alienware alpha is whisper quiet. If you uncap the framerate the gpu fan starts spinning louder.
> 
> -Idle temps CPU: 50c, GPU: 42c
> - CPU temps for the i3 4130T are 77ish at full load
> -GPU Temps are at 80c max at OC (+135 MHz core clock, + 550Mhz memory clock)
> 
> I will post some benchmark results and optimal settings from the games i tested
> 
> Sorry for the long post and my bad english.


Can I kiss you?

I've been looking all over for how to use the HDMI In in Desktop Mode.

AND to boot, you helped me with the other thing I was trying to fix! Making the pc NOT automatically log in to the Alpha Console user.

Not to mention, we have a very similar build on our Alpha's.









I don't cap the FPS as I wear Headphones and let the fans rip. I also use MSi/Riva for all my GPU and monitoring needs. We also use the same exact GPU OC, I assume you either followed my guide in previous posts or you came to the same results as I did by testing. Either way, this little PC rips with this configuration yes?
Thank you!


----------



## Bootuh

Hello all,

I just purchased the i5/8GB Alpha. I've read all of the posts in this thread and it's nice to see that other people are enjoying the system. I purchased it because it wouldn't be cost-effective to upgrade my current HP desktop but I wanted something that could fit on my desk and play most games at medium to high settings. I attempted to purchase the parts and build a system that would be comparable (and cheaper), but to be honest I couldn't get the price nearly as close, and, I didn't want to go through the headache of working with the SFF mini-itx hardware. I suppose I fit directly into the market that Alienware was targeting with this box.

It's been about three or four years since I played PC games, so I upgraded my setup to go along with my Alpha. The first thing I did was purchase an SSD and 16GB USB drive. The major complaint across the board with the Alpha is the horrendous 5400RPM drive. I do believe that Alienware should offer the option of an SSD upgrade; it would help them boost profit margins on the system and it would help those who are less tech-savvy receive a faster system.



The current monitor that I'm using is an old Dell 20.1" Ultrasharp... certainly not sufficient for gaming with an 18ms response time.. so I purchased an Asus 24" LED with 1ms response time. On a side note, monitors have come down in price tremendously over the years...



Lastly, I needed a way to switch all of my peripherals (keyboard, mouse, headphones) between computers without having to physically rearrange the plugs from Alpha to HP desktop, so I purchased this handy 4-port switch-box... and treated myself to a new keyboard and mouse, too.





Everything is arriving today and I look forward to setting it up and possibly achieving a slight overclock. There are few videos out there of overclocking the Alpha so I'll try to throw one up ASAP for you all. Unfortunately, I am working an overnight so I won't be able to play until Sunday afternoon.









- Mike

Edit:

It has arrived


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Looks like you have a nice setup. Enjoy!


----------



## healious

Hey folks i just found out bout this site n i just recently got the base model. I cant afford to upgrade the cpu just yet but will be soon.
My question is how will it run if i throw another 4gb ram in im lookin mainly to play free mmorpgs n use it as an everyday pc. Tje base model has been runni. A lil sluggish. For me at times, some games ru. Ok tried to play metro n it was super choppy, like i couldnt even. Change settings, so will the extra 4gb help a bit? Sry for ranting im at wrk n not suppose to have. Phone out lol


----------



## thebest11778

Hey guys I just found this thread. I'm a day one owner of the Alpha, and couldn't be happier. Performance to size ratio cannot be matched. I've read through about 1/2 the pages on here, so I apologize if I ask something that's been brought up before, but it seems a few guys on here have tried a few things I was curious about. First does a larger PSU in fact work on the Alpha? Second do the thermals of 85w i5's get out of hand (over 75C under Prime 95?) Do the clock speeds reach max or cap out at a lower point? I think I saw someone say their 4690 stayed around 2.6Ghz...??? If that's the case wouldn't it make sense to buy a cheaper lower clocked i5? I was also curious what GPU overclock tool seems to work best at the moment. Thanks in advance, any help here would be appreciated.


----------



## kozsg

I think the best i5 you can get without having any downclock problems is the i5-4690t.


----------



## Vexzarium

Completely off topic, but I've decided to sell my alpha and build my own rig. In doing so, I got bored and ended up putting this together:
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Vexzarium/saved/#edit_description_2000984

Take a look at the build "Transistor 550". Was trying to compete with the Alpha's price point. Power-wise it blows the base alpha away. But sadly, I'd still need to get an OEM copy of Windows









While you're there, might as well scope out my soon to be new PC: "Uthgerd - Unleashed"


----------



## jefferyrocket

Hello All, new to the site and just picked up my Alienware Alpha. I'm super happy with it. I just bought the base version and i plan up upgrading the HDD as well as the RAM. I'm relatively new to PC gaming so hopefully you guys can help me out. I'm not afraid to get in and get my hands dirty. Anyways, the alpha is a perfect fit for me, its been running great, had a bit of trouble getting the witcher 2 running well on there but at low settings its doing fine. anyone else playing that on their base Alpha? any tips of getting better performance (settings wise)?
Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## sotha

Dear all,

Very good insight on this thread especially from Vex, koszg and waytocrazy

I, like jeffery rocket, just ordered the base version (i3) and also i already bought a crucial SSD and i am about to order some extra RAM.
Some questions from me, would appreciate some help:

1) is it worth it to buy 4gb or 8 gb extra of RAM? WIll 12gb work as dual channel? If not is it sensible better than 8 gb? I assume 8 gb runs dual channel

2) I intend to swap SSD immediately as alpha arrives. Do you have some nice tube or blog where I can see the steps to take?
My idea is to have access directly to desktop/W 8.1 log in screen and use alpha as desktop with occasional (if needed) alpha UI interface

Great to see people excited about the product, I am also and I do not like/have time/expertize to build my own and the alpha is quite small indeed
I do not care about integrated gpu i plan to replace it maybe in 3 years time as things evolve and maybe mac makes a nice dedicated gpu mac mini







))

cheers,


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> Completely off topic, but I've decided to sell my alpha and build my own rig.


NO! Why do you leave us? I still like my Alpha, and look forward to it's return. I don't know if you will get a decent enough amount for it selling it used though. Why not keep it for a nice little second PC, and still build your bigger rig? The GTX-970 is a very nice card. Less than the R9 290x and is nicely overclock-able... and it has some nice PhysX stuff (I've seen WarFrame played on an AMD card and on an Nvidia card, I like the PhysX). Well, good luck with your machine. If you're in College (or have a friend who is), seek them out. I was able to purchase a copy of Windows through school for $30.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotha*
> 
> 1) is it worth it to buy 4gb or 8 gb extra of RAM? WIll 12gb work as dual channel? If not is it sensible better than 8 gb? I assume 8 gb runs dual channel


either should work fine, as long as you keep the CAS Timings the same. I'd say go for an 8GB stick and if you feel inclined later, upgrade to a second 8GB stick. That way, you don't waste a purchase if you feel you want more later. I bought a 4GB stick for a total of 8GB, and... will have to discard (or sell) both in order to go to 16gb.
Quote:


> 2) I intend to swap SSD immediately as alpha arrives. Do you have some nice tube or blog where I can see the steps to take?
> My idea is to have access directly to desktop/W 8.1 log in screen and use alpha as desktop with occasional (if needed) alpha UI interface


This can be done easily. I believe someone a few pages back indicated how to boot directly into Desktop mode. I did this when I first got the unit, but uninstalling Alpha UI (it broke during an upgrade), and going to a "local" account. Then, setting the system to not show the start screen on login.
Quote:


> Great to see people excited about the product, I am also and I do not like/have time/expertize to build my own and the alpha is quite small indeed
> I do not care about integrated gpu i plan to replace it maybe in 3 years time as things evolve and maybe mac makes a nice dedicated gpu mac mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))


I actually sold my Macbook Pro for the Alpha... I was about to pull the trigger on an upgrade, and found out that just about EVERYTHING was soldered onto the motherboards now, and you have to purchase what you want ahead of time (money be damned), as upgrades are pretty much nullified on their new line.


----------



## Vexzarium

@Bootuh How's that Asus monitor treating you? I tried that exact monitor and the picture quality was terrible, mostly on the blacks. The blacks were grainy and the TFT browning(technical term unknown) drove me nuts. But it does come feature packed.

@WayTooCrazy How could I possibly not take an 8GB GDDR5 R9 290x?







And the Alpha is great but it is limited and I've always wanted a serious rig like the one I've conceived.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> @WayTooCrazy How could I possibly not take an 8GB GDDR5 R9 290x?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Alpha is great but it is limited and I've always wanted a serious rig like the one I've conceived.


8GB? Damn! You planning on running multiple 4K monitors? I'm actually looking at getting my first 4K panel (can't tell the wife, I just bought a 144Hz 24" monitor). I think I'll do the 4K first, then either go with a second GTX-970, or wait till a serious GPU comes out (beyond the GTX-980), that does 4K nicely, and buy that... and make my 970 a PhysX processor.


----------



## sotha

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> either should work fine, as long as you keep the CAS Timings the same. I'd say go for an 8GB stick and if you feel inclined later, upgrade to a second 8GB stick. That way, you don't waste a purchase if you feel you want more later. I bought a 4GB stick for a total of 8GB, and... will have to discard (or sell) both in order to go to 16gb.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think this is compatible for alpha?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820239696
> 
> Thank you,
Click to expand...


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotha*
> 
> Do you think this is compatible for alpha?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820239696
> 
> Thank you,


I don't see why not. I'm running a Crucial...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148813


----------



## Bootuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> @Bootuh How's that Asus monitor treating you? I tried that exact monitor and the picture quality was terrible, mostly on the blacks. The blacks were grainy and the TFT browning(technical term unknown) drove me nuts. But it does come feature packed.


I haven't had any issues with it!


----------



## Ronin22222

Hi everyone. I just picked up an Alienware Alpha i7 model a little over a week ago. I'm loving this little box, but I'm having a couple issues that I was hoping some longer time users might know how to fix.

1) I currently boot directly to Windows 8.1. I set it up that way to do all the Windows updates and restore all my game downloads, but would prefer to boot directly into SteamOS. Is there a way to modify the AlphaUI to launch SteamOS directly? I believe that AlphaUI is just a modified Kodi anyway

2) I use the 360 controller sometimes, but I also have a Logitech F710 gamepad that functions as both an XBox controller and a programmable Direct Input controller. When I boot into AlphaUI first instead of directly into Win8.1, the 360 controller is assigned to the first controller and the Logitech is assigned to the second. Also, the 360 controller functions correctly as a controller instead of a mouse. All of this is correct and how I want it. When I boot into Win8.1 directly instead of first through AlphaUI, then the 360 controller functions as a mouse and the Logitech controller is assigned as the first controller since apparently the 360 one is reading as a mouse. I've gone into the control panel and tried assigning the 360 as the primary/first controller but it's not working correctly

3) How do I get into the bios? I have the alpha hooked up to my TV+stereo, but when I turn it on my TV throws the resolution info on the top of the screen and it blocks the instructions to where I can't read it

Any help you guys might be able to give would be greatly appreciated. I'd consider myself a fairly advanced user, so I don't need my hand held or anything, but I just can't seem to swat these last couple bugs and thought some more eyes on the problems might bring a solution


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronin22222*
> 
> I currently boot directly to Windows 8.1.


Why not let it run this way? Have Steam OS boot on Startup in BPM?
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2931954

As for the other portions... I dunno, I don't have the Alpha with me atm.


----------



## Dracc

My base model arrived today. Sadly, the ram and ssd are in a seperate shipment, so i'm just fiddling with it for now. I'm stoked! Thanks to those who provided feedback on the upgrade parts! Also, this thread is what made me decide to pull the trigger on the Alpha. I wanted one, but wasnt sure I should build a DIY rig instead, and the feedback here helped a lot.


----------



## Vexzarium

You can get into Bios by mashing the F4 button as you are restarting your PC, then select the option you desire in the top right corner. If you can't see it, I believe it is F10.


----------



## Ronin22222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> You can get into Bios by mashing the F4 button as you are restarting your PC, then select the option you desire in the top right corner. If you can't see it, I believe it is F10.


It was F2. It wasn't working for me because my wireless keyboard/touchpad combo from Logitech wasn't being loaded fast enough to hit the button. I plugged an old USB keyboard in and it worked the first try

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> Why not let it run this way? Have Steam OS boot on Startup in BPM?
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2931954
> 
> As for the other portions... I dunno, I don't have the Alpha with me atm.


Booting to Win8.1 then to Steam Big Picture mode directly is a little slow for my taste. I was looking for something more along the lines of loading the splash screen then going directly to Steam without seeing the Windows desktop. I was hoping one of you guys had modded the AlphaUI Kodi interface to boot SteamOS directly on launch to cut out any interaction and have a clean boot to the games. I can live without this. I'm not even sure which interface I'm going to stick with. AlphaUI is good because my controllers work like they're supposed to, but it likes to kill a lot of simple things I use frequently like Task Manager and it was a little annoying downloading Explorer++ b/c the Windows version wouldn't work. Plus it likes to close things when you minimize them. An invisible tray would have been a better option for that

I'll look at Kodi and AlphaUI to see if I can get it to do what I want. I'm still looking for thoughts on my controller setup if anybody has them. I want to keep the 360 as my main controller and the Logitech one as secondary for the programmable direct input for games that don't support 360 controls. I could just pull out the wireless dongle for the Logitech controller until I need it, but it's tiny and I'm afraid I'm going to lose it. Not only that, but I forgot that there was a driver problem with it and it wouldn't work at all unless you installed the driver before installing WIndows updates. I had already had it running for half a day doing updates and downloading games before I tried to use it and had to do a factory reset just for this one little thing. I'd rather leave it where it is since it's working. I'm sure you guys would understand that


----------



## d89don

For anyone who was wondering, a 9.5mm drive will fit the Alpha. I couldn't get a definitive answer on this, most everyone said only 7mm will fit but others told me they had installed a 9.5mm drive, so I just tried swapping in my 9.5mm WD Scorpio Black from my XPS M1530 and it fit fine.


----------



## Vexzarium

So, just ordered all of my components for my custom rig, well at least the ones needed to get started.

I'll miss the Alpha, but "Uthgerd" makes a fine replacement: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Vexzarium/saved/


----------



## wali794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d89don*
> 
> For anyone who was wondering, a 9.5mm drive will fit the Alpha. I couldn't get a definitive answer on this, most everyone said only 7mm will fit but others told me they had installed a 9.5mm drive, so I just tried swapping in my 9.5mm WD Scorpio Black from my XPS M1530 and it fit fine.


So you think that this will fit in the alpha?

homeshopping.pk/products/WD-Hybrid-Price-in-Pakistan.html


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> So, just ordered all of my components for my custom rig, well at least the ones needed to get started.
> 
> I'll miss the Alpha, but "Uthgerd" makes a fine replacement: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Vexzarium/saved/


Nice build you got there! I really like the look of that case!







What monitor are you going with? I've tried a few different ones, and I've settled on the Asus VG248QE. I did have the BenQ RL2455HM and liked it, except there was a whine to it (defective), and I had to return it.







The next monitor I get (if the wife doesn't have my head first... while be a 40" 4K TV).

@Vexzarium... you made me decide to actually put cost to the rig I put together in the wake of the Alpha... I'm saddened.. not finished building yet, and I still have the Alpha @ my son's house....
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/WayTooCrazy/saved/txQMnQ









Stupid computers... I should've just picked up a 70" TV or something for my PS4 and been done with it.


----------



## Vexzarium

I still have the Asus MX279H. I had to go bigger than 24 for my GF who loves to play Skyrim with me and use a controller. So we sit a bit back when we play. Great monitor actually, even though it's supposed to be too big for 1080p.

I almost went with that same GPU, the MSi GTX 970, but feared that in Skyrim with all of my texture mods the 3.5gb soft cap would get the best of me.

P.S. PC's will suck your wallet dry. And if you do not have a lady that likes gaming like mine does, PC's will keep your man part flaccid and unused.


----------



## Methos75

Alrighty guys, got a question or two. Long time console gamer who finally decided to deep my toes into PC Gaming, so I purchased a base unit. I am not completely hardware illiterate so I upgraded the HDD and replaced one of the 2GBs of RAM sticks with a Corsair Vengeance 8gb stick. Hopeful;ly this works, haven't tried it yet. Now my question is how exactly do I go about overclocking the GPU and CPU.I understand I need to download MSI Afterburner, how user friendly is it. Anything I need to keep in mind?


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos75*
> 
> Alrighty guys, got a question or two. Long time console gamer who finally decided to deep my toes into PC Gaming, so I purchased a base unit. I am not completely hardware illiterate so I upgraded the HDD and replaced one of the 2GBs of RAM sticks with a Corsair Vengeance 8gb stick. Hopeful;ly this works, haven't tried it yet. Now my question is how exactly do I go about overclocking the GPU and CPU.I understand I need to download MSI Afterburner, how user friendly is it. Anything I need to keep in mind?


You can not overclock the CPU, it is a locked CPU. Yell at Intel, not me.









MSi Afterburner is great, you need it and MSi Kombustor. Look for my posts about overclocking your GPU a few pages back for a decent guide for doing this on your Alpha.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> I still have the Asus MX279H. I had to go bigger than 24 for my GF who loves to play Skyrim with me and use a controller. So we sit a bit back when we play. Great monitor actually, even though it's supposed to be too big for 1080p.


I had an Acer 28" 1080p for a week. I got a headache from it (too close and used it to do homework on it... and reading text that close hurt my eyes). Though, it was nice to have a large monitor. I haven't tried Skyrim yet, but I read fully maxed out you only hit about 3GB mark. I'll have try it one of these days. I do have a 25' HDMI cable though that I route around the edge of my Man Cave to my Toshiba 40" TV (It looks big... 'cause my room is kinda small and I sit about 5 feet from it). So, I use that and an Xbox controller (the one from the Alpha), till I get the Alpha back.

Apologies to everyone for the "non" Alpha talk from me. I'll refrain from it further...


----------



## Vexzarium

You can use both more system RAM on a 64bit, and more than 3gb of VRAM for Skyrim once the ENB memory patches are in place. Once you start loading up the texture mods, the VRAM can get pretty high.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wali794*
> 
> So you think that this will fit in the alpha?
> 
> homeshopping.pk/products/WD-Hybrid-Price-in-Pakistan.html


That looks like a VERY cool drive. Let us all know if you take the plunge and try it. I wouldn't mind something like that in my Alpha!


----------



## healious

Hey guys not sure if this is the right stuff but im constantly. Gettin 100% disc usage on my alpha n its really draggin the system down ever since i got it, it was coo for lst 2 days now its back
Any thoughts


----------



## Vexzarium

The Alpha comes equipped with a 5400RPM Hard Disk Drive. This is a terrible and very slow drive that is taxed very easily. One of the most important things to do with the Alpha is to replace the drive and upgrade the RAM.


----------



## Dracc

So, my ram and SSD arrived today. Got my recovery drive made and migrated to the SSD, then did some optimization tweaks. Boot time went from nearly a minute to 9.8 seconds(that is boot to alphaui) and my idle memory usage is now 18%... seriously the best way to go is buying a base unit and doing your own upgrades.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dracc*
> 
> ... seriously the best way to go is buying a base unit and doing your own upgrades.


+1 to your Rep sir! So agree. When moving up the tiers, the Alpha starts to make less sense and a custom build (and of course a bigger footprint) make more sense. You can put together an Alpha killer for similar price point with OS included, but you won't get that footprint. The footprint was my biggest draw.


----------



## kozsg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> +1 to your Rep sir! So agree. When moving up the tiers, the Alpha starts to make less sense and a custom build (and of course a bigger footprint) make more sense. You can put together an Alpha UI killer for similar price point with OS included, but you won't get that footprint. The footprint was my biggest draw.


I just sold my alienware too. Very small and silent but i want more horsepower. I'm in the process of building a mini pc with this case http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=17

- i5 4460
- 8GB Ram
- Corsair RM-650

About the gpu i am leaning towards the GTX960 Strix by asus.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kozsg*
> 
> I just sold my alienware too. Very small and silent but i want more horsepower. I'm in the process of building a mini pc with this case http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=17
> 
> - i5 4460
> - 8GB Ram
> - Corsair RM-650
> 
> About the gpu i am leaning towards the GTX960 Strix by asus.


Looks like an AWESOME CASE!

Ok all... since a few of us have added to our PC stable, or have moved on from the Alpha... I made a new thread where we can freely talk about these things... I'm sure I'll be here too.. as I still have my Alpha and don't intend and getting rid of it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1541179/post-alienware-alpha-owners-club


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kozsg*
> 
> I just sold my alienware too. Very small and silent but i want more horsepower. I'm in the process of building a mini pc with this case http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=17
> 
> - i5 4460
> - 8GB Ram
> - Corsair RM-650
> 
> About the gpu i am leaning towards the GTX960 Strix by asus.


Spend a few extra bucks and get the i5 4690k. Make sure you get a Z97 Mobo. And go with the R9-270x 4GB version or the R9-280x 3gb version instead of the GTX 960. GTX 960 is a good card but having only 2gb GDDR5 will only limit you in the long run.

The R9 270x is not as powerful as the GTX 960 but has way more Vram. Go with this if you're on a budget.

The R9 280x is more powerful than the GTX 960 and has more Vram. Go with this if you can spend slightly more than the GTX 960.

I usually suggest Sapphire or MSi for Radeon GPU's. Sapphire is nice. MSi usually comes with a backplate, which is important not only for aesthetics but also prevents your GPU from sagging.

If you insist on going with the GTX 960, make sure the one you buy has a backplate. I usually suggest MSi or Gigabyte for Nvidia GPU's.

You're RAM should be good, make sure it's CAS 9 or less and at least DDR3 1600mhz. 1866mhz is the best performance increase for the money, after that you start to spend more for less increase in performance.

Make sure your PSU is at least 80+ Bronze, I prefer 80+ Gold.

That's a sweet looking case, but use PCpartpicker.com to make sure the GPU you want will fit in that case, or do your research and make sure.


----------



## wali794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> That looks like a VERY cool drive. Let us all know if you take the plunge and try it. I wouldn't mind something like that in my Alpha!


Thankx but actually i dont own an alpha rite now . I was just sort of estimating alienware alpha with some upgrades like hhd and ram.
I would rather wait for a newer version of the alpha with 9xxm gpu


----------



## fuelhandler

I put a 1tb Samsung Evo SSD in my i5 alpha and it screams. Very happy with the upgrade.


----------



## Methos75

Can this kit run any of the Skyrim or Fallout NV graphic mods? I am not expecting 60 FPS, but can it run any off them well at all if not hellbent on 60 FPS or should I not bother at all?


----------



## Vexzarium

Check out "STEP" for Skyrim. The Alpha can run a lot of mods actually. Follow the "STEP:Core 2.2.9" guide and you'll be fine.


----------



## Methos75

Thanks Brother, I have off tomorrow so I'll be setting up my Alpha and my mods for Dark Souls, FO, and Skyrim, so If any issues pop up I'll probably be looking towards your expertise. How do enb like realvision run? Any I should stay away from performance wise?


----------



## Vexzarium

You can run the performance version of RealVision(my favorite ENB). You will need to get another stick of RAM for it though as 4gb will give you a hard time in a modded Skyrim. So Pick up at least another 4gb stick (Sodimm). Because when you install SKSE and ENB it patches your memory allowance for Skyrim which will allow you to use more than the default 3.1gb. I've seen my Alpha hit as high as 5.2gb of system RAM while playing Skyrim with ENB + STEP:Core.

Also when you follow any mod guides like STEP, always choose the lower performance impact option within the guide if there is one offered.

Like I said, with more RAM, and maybe even a SSD, you'll have no issues. It may run in the 30's for FPS with RV ENB, but it will be the smoothest 30 something FPS you'll ever feel. RV ENB does a really nice job of keeping the spikes smooth.


----------



## Methos75

Oh yeah, I already picked up 16GBs of Cosair Vengeance RAM, I knew 4GBs wasn't going to cut it


----------



## Vexzarium

Then you'll be alright. The stock HDD will make your game skip a bit when it loads new cells, just keep that in mind and remember it's the HDD that's causing the skipping(it is a slug) not that you're running too much stuff.

Also note this, the i3 model can NOT run "uGridsToLoad=7", so don't waste your time trying it. You need at least a quad core for that. And I mean 4 physical cores(Example: i5-4690k, FX-8320, etc) not 2 physical cores and 2 logical cores like the i3-4130t.










So you've got the RAM, just see if you can pick up a good SSD and clone your current HDD to it. I suggest Crucial MX100, great price and great performance. I went with an Intel 530 and spent $60 more and regret it. Great SSD, just could've saved some dough.


----------



## Methos75

Will do, I get my tax refund this week so I'll pick up a SSD then and stick my games on an external HDD.


----------



## Vexzarium

I wouldn't do that. Put the games you intend to play often, like Skyrim, on the SSD. You'll eliminate any skipping by doing this and improve overall performance and load times. I wouldn't suggest running any games via and external drive via USB.


----------



## Vexzarium

What do you know, now I have an issue!

I've done a clean install of Windows for the Alpha that I am selling to a friend who wants it to be a Windows PC only, no AlphaUI. All is well but I find myself without Alienware Command Center and a way to update the GPU driver past what I already installed from the Dell page. Anyone have an idea as to where to obtain the Alienware Command Center and a later GPU driver? Can't use the GPU driver from Nvidia's site, we all know this by now.









So basically, currently have no way for her to change her external light colors on the Alpha, and no way to use the HDMI IN. I need Alienware Command Center for this.

And the current GPU driver that I have installed on it, 338.10, is sufficient, but if there is a way to update it without having AlphaUI, that would be great. Updated GPU drivers are invaluable.

Edit: Got it all sorted. Downloaded the Alienware Command Center for the X51 and it worked perfectly. Also downloaded and installed the AlphaUI for the GPU update. Then forced the PC to not automatically log into AlphaUI. But I left it there for future updating needs.


----------



## Dracc

Anyone else having issues with HDMI-IN toggle not working? I can turn it on via Command Center, but not by the toggle key combo(ctrl shift h) and once I turn it on manually, there is no way to turn it off again aside from removing the hdmi cable, which kicks it back to normal viewing mode.

EDIT: this is a desktop issue only. I can switch to hdmi in from alphaui and then toggle back with the controller guide button just fine. It is only the keyboard shortcut in desktop mode that isn't functioning.


----------



## Vexzarium

That's interesting. I've not had that issue using the Command Center unless I was running Windows 10, which caused tons of issues with the Alpha. Then again, I just switched to a monitor with two HDMI's so it has been a few weeks since I've attempted using it, but at that time CTRL+SHIFT+H always worked.

Might I suggest changing your hotkey within Alienware Command Center and seeing if that will reset it for you? If it does, try to put it back to "CTRL+SHFT+H".


----------



## Dracc

Tried that, no difference. I just restarted with my hdmi cable plugged in(previously i had plugged in the source after bootup) and now it works. Pretty sure that booting without a source was the issue. This shouldn't happen, but it isn't a major issue.


----------



## Vexzarium

That is not very inefficient on their part, I agree. I suspect it has something to do with DRM/HDCP depending on the alternative source you're attempting to plug in.


----------



## Dracc

It is another pc. I'm not too surprised by this, and it isn't that big of a deal, but I wonder about switching sources after bootup. Might cause similar issues. In other news, i just discovered the alienfx visualization in media player.... so cool.


----------



## dacoli0415

Well scrapped the PC build and am sticking with the Alpha! Reinstalled the i7, 16gb ram, SSD, over clocked the GPU and am getting 90 FPS in Advanced Warfare! Anyone attempt a more powerful power adapter yet to really give us aftermarket CPU owners more power for the CPU?


----------



## Methos75

Can anyone link me to the type of RAM I need, the one I ordered is bigger than the unit lol


----------



## Dracc

DDR3 SDRAM 1,600MHz SO-DIMM

Im guessing you ordered DIMM ram, and you need the smaller SO-DIMMs used primarily for laptops.


----------



## Methos75

Would this work?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KQCOSLY/ref=psdc_172500_t3_B00CQ35GYE


----------



## Methos75

This as well:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/pny-1-x-8gb-ddr3-low-voltage-notebook-memory/5745144.p?id=1219153732766&skuId=5745144


----------



## Dracc

That is the stuff. I just put a 4gb PNY stick in mine, and the package is the same(including using a pic of the 8gb stick)


----------



## Methos75

Loving this beast, granted I am a console gamer so perhaps I am looking at it with jaded eyes. But every spending all day yesterday overclocking it and modding Skyrim and Fallout:NV, I am in love. Pretty much has handled every mod I threw at it with aplomb as long as I watched the load order and I have Skyrim in general looking amazing. Really surprised its keeping up so well with little drops with just 4GBS of RAM and the i3. Hopefully Witcher 3 maintains this quality.


----------



## lostTourist

I just recently purchased the base model alpha. I normally build my own rigs but you cant beat the price for what you get with this thing. I have upgraded to a SSD and threw some RAM I had laying around in it. Hoping to jump on the overclocking today. I do have one issue that I was hoping someone has solved. I am trying to find *"Stereo Mix"* in the recording devices and its not there, even when showing disabled devices. Anyone know where I can find the updated audio driver with "stereo mix" included. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vexzarium

Not entirely sure, I used a Creative SoundBlaster Omni with my Alpha the entire time I owned it. Why am I telling you if I do not have the answer? Maybe what you're looking for being missing has to do with the Alpha having no soundcard other than what is put out through the GPU. So, grab an external sound card, the Omni is awesome by the way, and it might resolve your issues. Sadly, I've moved on from the Alpha to my own custom rig but still receive emails each time a post is added and don't mind checking in to see if I can help. In this case, that's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Armstrong63

Hey guys, I'm new to pc and get alpha tomorrow.
I've read hours on here and was just wondering any suggestions on which ram and ssd to upgrade to.


----------



## Methos75

Hey Vez, question for ya. I modded out Skyrim with all the 4k Texture upgardes and about 40 other enhancements like Climates of Trimeil, RLO, etc and the realvision enb, and all work fine. But if I try to install the flora overhaul I get around 10 FPS and any attempt to mod it with armour mods causes it to crash. Would these be RAM issues or a GPU issue?


----------



## Vexzarium

@Armstrong63:
For RAM, I recommend G.Skill DDR3/1600mhz SODIMM laptop memory:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231472

For the SSD, I recommend the Crucial MX100:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148820&cm_re=crucial_mx100-_-20-148-820-_-Product

@Methos75:
You've gone way too far with the caliper of mods you're attempting to run. Those 4k textures are for systems like mine(See Link in Sig). Not a GTX 750ti/860m.

1)4k textures with SFO is way, way, too much to ask of the Alpha's GPU. I'd suggest no more than 2k textures. And 1k where available.
2)Make sure you are using RealVision Performance Version, not the Full Version.
3)Install an older version of SFO. One like Version 1.87. And add these to your Skyrim.ini:

[Grass]
iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=7
iMinGrassSize=40

4)Refer to this guide: http://wiki.step-project.com/STEP:2.2.9

That guide results in the perfect mod set for the Alpha's capabilities. Always select the performance version where available. And follow each and every instruction perfectly. Including what programs to use and all of the "Detailed Instructions". Also follow all Loot Meta Rules.

5) Also, keep in mind compatibility between mods. STEP:Core 2.2.9 is pretty compatible with RV, ELFX, and CoT.

You've got to back off a bit on the Alpha, it's a $500 gaming PC in a Mini ITX form factor with limited cooling and a laptop GPU. You have to set graphics and add mods accordingly.


----------



## Methos75

Gotcha, I am new to this so I was thinking as long as it is playable I am good


----------



## Dracc

So, I am trying to install the Logitech control software that configures my mouse and keyboard. (models G105 and G400s) However, during installation I am receiving an error that indicates that the software is not compatible with my OS. It lists Windows 8 compatibility, but not 8.1... but I cannot imagine Logitech would fail to update the software for ALL of their devices in order to work on the current version of Windows. No matter what architecture you choose, the same file downloads for x86 and x64. This is annoying because the devices work but not the programmable buttons. Similar issues with other Logtiech software required registry edits to remove a string that caused the error, then the software was installed, then the string was replaced. I really don't want to have to do that, especially since I have no idea if it will work. Can anyone else install it? direct link to software is here: http://www.logitech.com/pub/techsupport/gaming/LGS_8.57.145_x64_Logitech.exe


----------



## Vexzarium

Actually, yes, I used Logitech Gaming Software for my G600. It works perfectly. Download the 64bit edition for Windows and Install. Right click on the exe, properties, compatibility, check run as admin, apply. Now launch it.

Also a good idea to go into the app settings and disallow it to run with windows, and use your mouse internal memory instead of depending on the software. Only launch the software to make changes, then close it in your task bar. If you don't close it here, it will continue to run minimized.

+1 for choosing Logitech. My favorite accessory brand.


----------



## Dracc

The G400s does not have onboard profile storage. I picked upvthe set at Radio Shack for very cheap. I'm just glad that for grip from the G5 is still being used. I'll see what i can do with the software, but the x64 link still downloads the x86 software.

Aaaand it worked. That is terrible website design. I ended up changing the URL manually to download.


----------



## dacoli0415

Anyone know how to get the HDMI toggle to function within Kodi in desktop mode?


----------



## Dracc

Someone posted about that earlier on the thread. Im on mobile right now, but try searching the thread for kodi.... pretty sure they solved that here.


----------



## dacoli0415

I know how to do it from the command center in desktop, however this is more of an htpc setup so I only use the controller to play games and controller Kodi. Just thought it would be ideal to control the HDMI from the Kodi interface. There has to be a way since you can from the Alpha UI which is just a fancy XBMC skin


----------



## Ronin22222

I'm planning on maxing out the RAM soon on my Alpha i7. Does anybody know what the max size and mhz is? I'm seeing conflcting reports. From looking around on what's available for sale, I believe that 16 gigs is the max (2 x 8 gig cards), but what is the max mhz and do I get DDR3 or DDR3L or does it make a difference?


----------



## Vexzarium

After 1866mhz, you'll see diminishing returns in performance versus price. I use 1866 DDR3 in my rig(see sig). The only time, at the time of this being written, that you need more than 1866mhz is for AMD APU's, they benefit from up to 2400mhz.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

@Vexzarium, Nice build! I want to do some accents in my case at some point. I think red though..


----------



## Ronin22222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> After 1866mhz, you'll see diminishing returns in performance versus price. I use 1866 DDR3 in my rig(see sig). The only time, at the time of this being written, that you need more than 1866mhz is for AMD APU's, they benefit from up to 2400mhz.


That's what confused me. I see on the Alienware FAQ that it says 1600 is the max, but that just didn't sound right to me. I know manufacturers often under list specs. I was looking at the Corsair Vengeance

http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-Performance-1866MHz-CMSX16GX3M2B1866C10/dp/B00FMRV7R6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1424226162&sr=8-1&keywords=corsair+vengeance+1866+sodimm

16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 SODIMM kit for 4th Generation Intel Core i5 and i7 notebooks. Also compatible with 2nd and 3rd Generation Intel Core i5 and i7
1866MHz
10-10-10-32 latency
1.35V (also supports operation at 1.5V)
Pin Out: 204 Pin
Voltage: 1.35V

Does that look about right or do you know of a better option?


----------



## Alecatt

Has anyone over clocked the gpu yet? I down loaded msi afterburner but haven't tweaked anything yet.I would like to hear from someone with experience since I'm new to this PC stuff


----------



## dacoli0415

Yup core clock +135 and memory clock +650 with no problems running smooth for a month


----------



## Vexzarium

Well here's the issue with the Alpha and higher than 1600mhz RAM: When you put it in there it will likely boot and it will be set to 1333mhz even though you put 1866mhz in. I'm not sure if you'll have a way to fix it in bios like you can on a custom Rig. Sorry it took me so long to clarify, I had just finished my build and passed the hell out.









On the topic of overclocking, don't just go slapping someone's settings on your GPU without testing yours first. There is a thing called "silicon lottery". Not every one receives the same exact chip. You have to run a burn in test like MSi Kombustor and find your own settings that are stable.


----------



## Ronin22222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> Well here's the issue with the Alpha and higher than 1600mhz RAM: When you put it in there it will likely boot and it will be set to 1333mhz even though you put 1866mhz in. I'm not sure if you'll have a way to fix it in bios like you can on a custom Rig. Sorry it took me so long to clarify, I had just finished my build and passed the hell out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the topic of overclocking, don't just go slapping someone's settings on your GPU without testing yours first. There is a thing called "silicon lottery". Not every one receives the same exact chip. You have to run a burn in test like MSi Kombustor and find your own settings that are stable.


I had read that too and that was what I was worried about. I think I'll just go with the 1600mhz DDR3L Corsair Vengeance. As far as overclocking goes I went with +135 and +700 on the one I have and haven't had any issues so yeah, each person's going to have to test on their end, but the 650-750 range seems to be the sweet spot for these units. +800 caused the driver to crash


----------



## Vexzarium

Run MSi Kombustor for 10 minutes and see how it does. Also look for artifacts in the Stress Image. If there are some, back down the Memory Clock until they go away. Also keep in mind the limited cooling the Alpha has, higher OC=higher temps.


----------



## sotha

Does anyone has the Alpha in Europe? What adaptor to you use for the power?

When creating the windows image on UBS stick do I use alien respawn?

Thanks


----------



## Dracc

Can't help you with the power question, but I can tell you that I used Respawn to set up my new SSD, but there is also an option to do this via windows, or third party options. Respawn is already there and easy to use, so I reccomend it.


----------



## monokitty

I've had my base Alpha since mid-December. I've upgraded it to 8GB of RAM and have been very happy with it. Planning on adding a 512GB SSD to it. I'm stuck on upgrading the CPU, however - I'm not sure if going to a quad-core is worth the $200+ upgrade fee, depending on which CPU I run with. If I could add 10+ fps to games, it could be worth it to me. If not, then maybe not quite so much.


----------



## Dracc

From what others have posted a CPU upgrade wont net those sorts of gains, excepting in some CPU intensive/multi-thread titles. I really don't reccomend it. Look at your total build cost if you do and you will see that the value per dollar becomes much lower than a diy rig. The base model with ram and ssd upgrade is great value. I would even reccomend a 250GB ssd, or 120GB, then buy a USB enclosure for the stock drive. This is cheaper, and you get better performance and also media storage space. I have a 250GB ssd, which holds the OS and games, and i use external storage for everything else. Also, consider checking out GPU overclocking for a free amd relatively easy performance increase.


----------



## Methos75

Is there a way to launch from powerup into the DT. After spending a wekk with it, I find I am not really a fan of the Alpha UI and use the DT for just about everything.


----------



## MuthaBuffer

Has anybody had issues with the Alpha automatic updates? I'm still on .9 update and every time I search for updates it doesn't find anything but I've read that a .12 update was added in early Feb? wonder if it's a location thing as I'm in the UK.


----------



## MuthaBuffer

BTW the Steam Community group I set up for Alpha Owners is closing in on 200 members!

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/AlienwareAlphaGaming

Feel free to come join if you haven't already.


----------



## Methos75

Vexzarium or anyone else that is really on top of these things, what is the upper safe limit of how hot the GPU in the Alienware Alpha should run? I had a CTD with Crysis 3 and I checked the temp using Afterburner and it read as 176f, it stays at around 140 for every other game I own so that sounded high to me. Is it? I was running the game at medium settings at 900p.


----------



## Vexzarium

I'd say 82c is pushing it. I'm not sure what the conversions are, but stay under 82c to be safe. I've switched to a full custom built gaming rig, and my temps for my GPU stay around 50c. So my opinion may be altered as I'm spoiled by a full tower with tons of fans.


----------



## Methos75

Man, I might have to give up on Crysis 3 then, strange how hard it is pushing temps even at such low graphic options. Even my modded to the tens Skyrim barely pegs the temps of the GPU.


----------



## Dracc

With my GPU max OCed amd running a burn test which put the GPU at 99% i topped out at 79C(174F). No errors or artifacts, and no shutdowns. I wouldnt worry till 90C. Also, the GPU should throttle or force a shutdown before damage occurs. Without OC my temps run about 72C under load.


----------



## Methos75

Yeah I just ran it for a hour with Crysis 3 running at 176 before the fan even kicked in, even upped the graphic options up to a mixture of Very high textures at 1080p with a mix of medium and high on everything else and it still ran pretty good with 60 FPS easily indoors and around 45-55 outdoors and no shutdown. Really amazed at the performance of the Alpha, based on reviews I expected the 13 to be between the Xbox One and PS4 in power, but so far it has ran everything I have thrown at it better than the PS4 versions can handle. Only weirdness and I guess this is a PC thing is that it can run some more advanced games like DMC and Crysis 3 better than it can seemly less demanding games. For example I only get around 40 FPS in Risen 3 and NFS Grid, and both really do nothing even approaching Crysis 3 or BF4 which both run far better at higher settings.


----------



## Dracc

Depends on whether the game is CPU or GPU intensive, and the multithread support. The i3 is dual core with HT, so it can actually execute 4 threads, and then has a decent enough clock spead of 2.9GHz. That is more power than most people realize. Also, the GPU, while based off the mobile 860, seems to be performing above spec as well, so who knows what changes they made. All said, the Alpha is definitely being underestimated by the masses. Their loss.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos75*
> 
> Only weirdness and I guess this is a PC thing is that it can run some more advanced games like DMC and Crysis 3 better than it can seemly less demanding games. For example I only get around 40 FPS in Risen 3 and NFS Grid, and both really do nothing even approaching Crysis 3 or BF4 which both run far better at higher settings.


This can also be attributed to different versions of Direct X. The Alpha (probably a Maxwell architecture thing) runs DX9 games like crap, but runs DX10 pretty well and flies on DX11 games. I was impressed on DX11 games.


----------



## wali794

Anyone tried dying light with this thing? And also watchdogs on the base config?


----------



## Snowned

100% correct on the dx version thing. Also have and love my alpha. On the non alpha supportive note my old rig a [email protected](4c/4t) with a GTX 770 vs my brothers new Xeox E3 [email protected](4c/8t) and a GTX 970... The 770 scores better in 3dmark06 graphics (dx9). Go to 3Dmark firestrike(dx11) and suddenly the cards show thier difference and the 970 eat dx11 for breakfast better than its prior generation. PS the xeon smashes the 4670k even at 4.0 in physx cpu based and cpu score for both benchmarks.


----------



## Snowned

Ok time for Alpha love. The best way to go is get a base model end of story. Get some Ram and a SSD and enjoy. I went with a 850 evo for two reasons (auto tune with magic disk and "rapid mode" aka ram disk.) Litterally a few mouse clicks and two reboots and it optimizes your system. With the stock i3 4130t 16gb 1600mhz 1.35v ram with 3.2 assigned to ramdisk my machines lower fps dips in evolve high 720p went up at least 4-5fps. Also on the note of heat I swapped for both an i5 (to hot/downclocked) and a i3 4150 3.5ghz the i3 4150's higher clock speeds have done wonders!! It does run warm though 85c-90c topping out in fc4 but, evolve and everything else not over 82c. (This is 4-6 hour sustained gameplay in a room closed soor. Recycling hot air and me sweating easily 80f ambient). So just like crysis fc4 is another ball buster.

I love my Alpha more than anything I have ever built for others or myself (100s) over 24 years of pc gaming (I am 30).









I currently am selling my asrock m8 and laptop and my wife is even going to an Alpha as well.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I wonder, has anyone tried the actual increase in PSU to see if that makes a difference? I'm waiting to get my Alpha back, as I would like to try and get a new "top" for my Alpha and do some modding (possibly new larger fans) or anything really. Would like to push it and see where it takes me.

@snowned, have you overclocked your GPU?

I was going to SLI my current Desktop rig, then thought about getting an Xbox One instead... but to be honest, I'd rather put the money into modding the Alpha and turn it into a Steam box as what was intended.


----------



## razor237

Hello ,
I just ordered one of these alenware alpha i5's with the intent to play some games mostly soMr emulated wii games for my kids but I wanted to used it more for a htpc for my plex needs and I've been trying to figure out if this can output 7.1 hd audio I can't seem to find good specs on the audio card

Thanks


----------



## Dracc

It doesn't have a sound card. Not in the normal sense anyway. Your sound output options are via HDMI and Optical. I checked in the configuration settings, and I am only seeing options for 2 channel audio via HDMI in the advanced settings tab(likely because my TV is the connected device and would report stereo compatibility) and I am also seeing 2 channel audio for configuring the optical output in the advanced settings tab as well, though I have no device connected to that output. That being said, the supported formats for the optical output include Dolby Digital and DTS, so it looks like if the software you're running supports surround output, there should be no problem in passing that along to a decoder, and I would assume that goes for 5.1 as well as 7.1 channels. I have included a pic of the supported formats based on my current setup.


----------



## Methos75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wali794*
> 
> Anyone tried dying light with this thing? And also watchdogs on the base config?


Picked up Dying Light today and its running fine, I am getting 60fps for the most part with AO and motion blur off since I cannot stand either in this game


----------



## wali794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos75*
> 
> Picked up Dying Light today and its running fine, I am getting 60fps for the most part with AO and motion blur off since I cannot stand either in this game


which alpha do you have ? i3 ,i5 or i7 and ram?


----------



## Methos75

i3 with 12GBS of RAM. I did get a bit further in the game and the framerate is dropping a bit, it hovers 45-50 outdoors, but still that is a damn sight better than the consoles can muster. Now if only MKX was being released this month lol


----------



## razor237

Thanks for the reply , I got mine today and when hooked up to my receiver it shows options for 7.1 based of what the receiver can handle


----------



## Dracc

I figured it would. Good to know!


----------



## wali794

new alienware alpha at the GDC ???
http://i.imgur.com/kYOCoBx.jpg


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wali794*
> 
> new alienware alpha at the GDC ???
> http://i.imgur.com/kYOCoBx.jpg


Looks like all the specs of the old one. Why do you think it is new?


----------



## MuthaBuffer

The case looks slightly different with that line at the top of the front but other than that I reckon it will be virtually the same. I wont be surprised to see a 960M and slightly better T series processors such as the i5 4690T replacing the current hardware but those specs look pretty much the same. I hope they learn from their mistake and replace the hard drive with a hybrid. Otherwise the design is sound and a slight hardware refresh wouldn't bother me.


----------



## ryanp83

I just want to report my finding on various CPU upgrades. I recently tried several different cpus hoping to upgrade my Alpha for everyday use beyond gaming. I ran into some alarmingly high temps when running Prime95. All cpus were cleaned using ArctiClean thermal material remover and thermal surface purifier prior to being installed. I user Arctic MX-4 thermal compound.
Here are my findings:

Stock i3-4130T
Idle temp: 40-50 degrees
Prime95 load temp: 67-78 degrees

i5-4440S
Idle temp: 55-65
Prime95 load temp: 72-84

i7-4790S
idle temp: 61-68 degrees
Prime95 load temp: 76-86 degrees

based on this I am scared to go with anything over the 45watt TDP and I have decided to stick with the stock i3 for now. I really wish i had purchased the i5 model as that i5 T cpus are next to impossible to find. I know some people are running 84watt cpus but I would caution against that as even these S series haswell chips run HOT in the alpha


----------



## wali794

I hope that the new alpha has atleast gtx965m because gtx 960m is the rebadge of gtx 860m


----------



## MuthaBuffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wali794*
> 
> I hope that the new alpha has atleast gtx965m because gtx 960m is the rebadge of gtx 860m


Yes hadn't read much into it but doing so it seems like the 960 and 860 M variants performance is likely to be similar.

A 965 would be a substantial upgrade if they could get the temps to work in this form factor, shouldn't be a major issue I would have thought, if it gets a 965 I might be tempted to sell my current one and buy the new model.


----------



## kierwest

Why do I want one but not want one at the same time? I don't the pricing of the cpu upgrades for the system. I would only buy the i7 version.

I am building an SFF computer and I know I will probably enjoy more


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kierwest*
> 
> Why do I want one but not want one at the same time? I don't the pricing of the cpu upgrades for the system. I would only buy the i7 version.
> 
> I am building an SFF computer and I know I will probably enjoy more


I hold steadfast to the position that if the form factor "fits" the bill, this is a great device. If you want the i5 or i3 version, this is a good device if you get it on sale/discount. If price and performance are your biggest factors. Building your own unit is the only way to go. I personally like mine, and can't wait to turn it into a full Steam box as I already have a full tower PC.


----------



## Alecatt

I just over clocked the GPU in my i3 Alpha.With msi afterburner I raised my core clock+135 and my memory clock +610 everything is running great,my GPU max temp was 81° VS the 77° I had before the overclock.I ran the Heaven bench mark test without the overclock and got a score of 586,with a max fps of 30.6.I ran the Heaven Benchmark with the overclock and got 663 score with a max fps of 60.0.The max temp during the benchmark was 77°C without OC and 79°C with OC. The overclock brought my memory clock to 3114MHZ it was 2505MHZ before. I do not recommend anyone to do this because I don't know what the effects are but so far I like it.#new to PC gaming


----------



## TheGeneralLee86

Just bought the one with the I7 2TB HDD 8GB Ram and also added carrying case, 4yr warranty and 4yr accidental damage to my order also! I also have 1 day overnight shipping too! I am extremely excited to get it when it comes!


----------



## kierwest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> I hold steadfast to the position that if the form factor "fits" the bill, this is a great device. If you want the i5 or i3 version, this is a good device if you get it on sale/discount. If price and performance are your biggest factors. Building your own unit is the only way to go. I personally like mine, and can't wait to turn it into a full Steam box as I already have a full tower PC.


This is a big budget SFF for my fiance with quite a bit of modding. I debated taking the easy route and purchasing this steam box. However, I decided my fiance deserves a computer better than mine, and I spent so far ... $1100...., now I feel sad I spent that much.


----------



## Dracc

Well, I would love to see what you built instead, but the performance of the Alpha speaks for itself... at the base pricepoint. I'm sure it can't hold a candle to any $1000+ DIY rig, even at the top end of the Alpha spectrum.


----------



## Dracc

AlphaUI Beta available: http://na.alienwarearena.com/forums/thread/88957/general-1/alienware-alpha-alien-ui-beta

This is an in-development beta of the AlphaUI which opens up many Kodi features for use in AlphaUI. This should add a huge ammount of functionality to the environment and allow those who want to opt out of the desktop experience an easier way to access media from 'the couch' All that being said, this is a true beta, not a near-release product, and as such it has been released with known errors, including a error on bootup which requires a mouse(or controller emulated mouse) click to force a halt, once this is cleared the environment should operate normally. There are more details about the state of the product, and the known errors, at he link I provided.


----------



## MuthaBuffer

Hmmm my overclocked Alpha has been crashing Batman Arkham Origins. Ran the game today without overclock fine, but it crashes with the +135 +500 overclock I had set which I thought was quite modest, I had bumped all the way up to +650 but dropped it down to try to avoid these crashes. Maybe the game is just prone to crashing on overclocked cards, I'll need to try some other games. Anyone else played Arkham Origins on an overclocked Alpha?


----------



## kierwest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dracc*
> 
> Well, I would love to see what you built instead, but the performance of the Alpha speaks for itself... at the base pricepoint. I'm sure it can't hold a candle to any $1000+ DIY rig, even at the top end of the Alpha spectrum.


I'll post a development thread in SFF later. I first need to take some before pictures and then take it to a machine shop. It doesn't have top ventilation, and a card would overheat quickly in this case.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kierwest*
> 
> I'll post a development thread in SFF later. I first need to take some before pictures and then take it to a machine shop. It doesn't have top ventilation, and a card would overheat quickly in this case.


I'd like to see this too! I want to move all my components into this case...


----------



## Vexzarium

Disclaimer:

THE INFORMATION PROVIDED BELOW IS FOR COMPARISON PURPOSES ONLY AND IS NOT INTENDED TO BASH THE ALPHA OR TROLL THIS THREAD.
Good, now that's out of the way... I'm sure some of you are aware, I'm a former owner, and lover, of the Alpha. So please keep in mind that I'm only providing information to those who think the Alpha is the only way to go for PC gaming at these price points. Look at these as comparisons and alternative options to the Alpha or any other SteamBox. The options below are FULL Windows PC's that can play any PC game. All components can be freely upgraded. All drivers can be updated freely. You'd have the freedom of a full-fledged PC with these options. And way more power than the Alpha at each price point.

Here you can get comparison DIY builds that I've composed to directly compare to the three versions of the Alpha that are relevant:

Comparable Alpha's can be found here: http://www.dell.com/us/p/alienware-alpha/pd

Please Note the "Base Price" in each build. This is before tax & shipping just like the Alpha's posted prices. Also you need to log in to see proper pricing. I've come within $15 of the Alpha's price for each build before any "rebates", but if you're not logged in, you'll see much higher prices. Also, prices change daily for certain components. You'll have to either pay the difference, or mix and match parts of equal caliber to achieve the price that is desired.


$599 Alpha vs i3-4150/R9-280: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Pc9PLk
$699 Alpha vs i5-4590/R9-280: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/PggNTW
$849 Alpha vs i7-4790/GTX-960: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/fJrhxr
Each build above is perfect, but not the $849 version. I see the i7 & 2 TB HDD as a waste for a gaming PC of this caliber. The i7 would have zero benefit over the i5 in most games. But I put it, and the 2tb HDD, there to compare to the $849 Alpha. This is how I'd do the $849 build:


$849 vs i5-4590/R9-290x: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/x3xCvK
To get Windows 8.1 Pro for that price, $88.99, visit Tek-Micro.com. The site looks shady, but I get all of my customer OS's from there with no issues. Grab the Downloadable Version.

I wont even compare to the $499 Alpha because 4gb of RAM is just NOT enough. And to be fair, it's really hard to come close to that price without going with the Pentium Anniversary CPU.

NOTE: The builds I composed above DO-NOT have WiFi or Bluetooth. You can add this if you need it for around $50. Online gaming should not be done via WiFi anyway.

Optional WiFi & Bluetooth for each build: http://pcpartpicker.com/part/intel-wireless-network-card-7260hmwdtx1

You can clearly see that for the money, DIY is the way to go. Better CPU's that are not wattage restricted, way better GPU's, and unlimited ability to upgrade everything in the build. With better cooling at stock, and cooling upgrade potential. And better storage devices at 7200rpm w/ a 64mb cache .

I'd consider these builds "Budget Builds" and they really shed light on what "price vs performance" is all about when compared to the Alpha. You could opt for AMD CPU's and save even more, but I stand by the per-core performance of Intel CPU's for gaming.

But, hey, if you don't want to build your own PC... The Alpha is really hard to beat at it's price points. I suggest the $699 i5 Alpha. The one's that cost less are too gimped by that low TDP i3 for smooth gaming at 1080p.


----------



## sotha

Hi.
So my thoughts on Alpha i3
- I installed Alpha using power socket adapter because I am in Europe and it works fine (http://www.skross.com/product/en/14/World-Input/54/World-to-Europe.html)
- Then I updated to RAM 8gb and 256 gb MX100 SSD
- I used Alien Respawn to realize the cloning
- After reinstall whenever I try to log in to Alpha UI I get the message to install Update 3.0.5.9. After I download and install, if I try to enter Alpha UI i get the same message: to install update 3.0.5.9. Anyone encountered the same issue? Also during the update process, my controller is not working.
- Games: World of Tanks. Maybe is from the Direct x 9.0c as discussed earlier, but my fans are working very loud and my temp is staying at 75-78 Celsius. What do you think? Too much? I am thinking not to mess with gpu upgrade in these conditions.
- Dota2 - works fine, no loud fans or high temps
- I will try call of duty games soon.

Happy with my purchase, but I wish that update thingy will be solved. Most of the times I use it as a desktop anyway.


----------



## Vexzarium

People will say those GPU temps are fine, but I will disagree. Just because it is normal for the particular device does not make it acceptable. The limited cooling is why I sold my Alpha. In a normal gaming PC, you'd be hard pressed to see temps under full load past 70c from a non-reference model GPU. Most GPU's stay around 60c while gaming. So the Alpha being in the high 70's to mid 80's is utterly unacceptable.

But there isn't much you can do, other than try to find a way to replace the shoddy fans inside of the Alpha. If it isn't currently possible, you'll have to live with those very high temps.

I formally suggested a method for overclocking the Alpha's GPU, but I strongly suggest you disregard any overclocking of it due to the stock cooling.


----------



## kierwest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> People will say those GPU temps are fine, but I will disagree. Just because it is normal for the particular device does not make it acceptable. The limited cooling is why I sold my Alpha. In a normal gaming PC, you'd be hard pressed to see temps under full load past 70c from a non-reference model GPU. Most GPU's stay around 60c while gaming. So the Alpha being in the high 70's to mid 80's is utterly unacceptable.
> 
> But there isn't much you can do, other than try to find a way to replace the shoddy fans inside of the Alpha. If it isn't currently possible, you'll have to live with those very high temps.
> 
> I formally suggested a method for overclocking the Alpha's GPU, but I strongly suggest you disregard any overclocking of it due to the stock cooling.


I cannot agree with you more. That does not allow for longevity in a device. Cellphones get burned out quick if they sit in hotter temperatures and that is why they advise against taking your phone to the beach. I gave you rep for stating what should be the obvious. These steam boxes are going to run into issues until architecture no longer has to worry about temps.


----------



## Vexzarium

I should've added that it may also be advisable to lower the graphics settings in games until you reach 60fps solid. Why? This makes your GPU work less and therefore makes it run cooler.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I wonder... if removing the heat-sink on both CPU and GPU. Cleaning them off and using a known really good thermal paste, and lapping the heat-sinks... if that would help get temps down a bit. I wonder if there is an adventuring soul out there that will find a way to do external water cooling on this. That would be kinda cool too.


----------



## Alecatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuthaBuffer*
> 
> Hmmm my overclocked Alpha has been crashing Batman Arkham Origins. Ran the game today without overclock fine, but it crashes with the +135 +500 overclock I had set which I thought was quite modest, I had bumped all the way up to +650 but dropped it down to try to avoid these crashes. Maybe the game is just prone to crashing on overclocked cards, I'll need to try some other games. Anyone else played Arkham Origins on an overclocked Alpha?


How long did it take for yours to crash as in how many hours did you put into the game before it crashed.The reason I asked is because I've overclocked mine +610 so it very well could be the game perhaps...


----------



## Richjones1977

Hi guys sorry new here. Just a little advice if possible please. I have a alpha i3 with 8GB of ram standard otherwise. My issue is I seem to be getting very choppy frame rate on some games Arma 3 being the worst. I have messed with the settings but no difference, it's smooth one minute very chopy the next. Any ideas guys? Cheers


----------



## Vexzarium

You have two issues:

1)The i3 is a dual core that hyperthreads. Sadly, a normal i3 can fair quite well in gaming, the one in the Alpha is a Low TDP version of the i3-4130. And this means, less capabilities than a normal i3. You're likely encountering full-load cpu bottlenecking.

2)If you're running the stock hard drive, you're screwed. That thing is utterly useless for anything other than media storage. Upgrade to a SDD or 7200rpm 2.5" HDD.


----------



## Dracc

I dunno, the fact that the fan isn't running anywhere near 100% at 79C and that it is a mobile GPU die tell me this is acceptable. No artifacts, no crashes... how much damage can really be happening?


----------



## Vexzarium

Who knows... but here's some food for thought: I'm playing ESO right now, maxed out graphics... and my GPU is at 57c. Heat and moisture are the number 1 & 2 causes of electronic death... the Alpha has a whole lot of #1. I'd just tone the graphics down a bit and try to keep it at 75c or less.

The Alpha's GPU temps scared me so much that I sold it. I'm only commenting to attempt to help people keep their temps down. Matter fact, everything I say is with the most positive intentions... though I realize that it may come out otherwise sometimes.

Just keep those temps down, keep it off of carpets, and widely out in the open for better airflow. Maybe even take the lid off and keep it dusted every few days or so. I almost modded the lid by chopping off the top section and leaving the sides in tact. Then I was going stick some mesh to it and put a dust filter cloth over the mesh. But it was too much effort. Might be a good option for those out there with the fortitude to void their warranty. The air flow would be greatly improved because the CPU & GPU fans would be receiving unrestricted air from the top custom vent. I'd also recommend taking the CPU & GPU heatsinks off and using some rubbing alcohol to remove the stock thermal paste from both the GPU & CPU. And also clean the heatsinks, making sure the old paste is long gone from everything. Then I'd apply a pea sized drop of diamond paste right to the center of the chips. Then replace the heatsinks, one at a time, and push it firmly into the applied paste. The hold it down while you give each screw equal turns in a diagonal pattern until they are all tight. Then reapply your lid. With or without the custom vent, the paste should make a difference... and every degree counts for a lot in a mITX scenario.

Even taking something like a hole saw and cutting two holes about the size of each fan into the lid would make a difference. A huge one. So instead of cutting the entire top and adding mesh, maybe just cut two equal sized holes above each fan. Mesh it and put a air flow friendly dust material either stuck under the lid for each hole... or just place it over top for easy cleaning.

Seriously, 80c is not a good tempt to be okay with.

Here's a good way of looking at it: Can you pull that soldered GPU out and easily replace it if it fries from heat? No. So be careful with it, especially if you've overclocked it. If you try to warranty it and Dell realizes you've OC'd the GPU, they will not be replacing it. Like I said above, find a graphics setting that keeps your GPU at 75c or less. And/or replace the thermal paste. And/or mod the lid with vent holes, then mesh and dust filter them.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> So be careful with it, especially if you've overclocked it. If you try to warranty it and Dell realizes you've OC'd the GPU, they will not be replacing it.


I wonder if the Accidental Damage Warranty was purchased... if they'd cover it then? I bought the extended warranty.. but not accidental.

Though... This weekend, I think I'm going to get my son to bring the Alpha over so I can pull the heat-sinks and lap them. Then look at getting the model number for the fans and finding out where I could possibly find "better" ones. I'm going to look into Dell parts and see if there is a part number for the lid as well. Then I won't feel bad about modding one of them (the original, as it already has scratches on the glossy bits).


----------



## Vexzarium

Not sure. I'd say if you've overclocked the GPU, why not improve the paste and mod the lid too?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> Not sure. I'd say if you've overclocked the GPU, why not improve the paste and mod the lid too?


Running without the lid should give a decent hint how a modded lid would be. Anyone willing to run temps on the unit with lid on vs off? I would, but I don't normally have the Alpha with me.


----------



## Vexzarium

It would be a perfect test. And really, it would only take 10 minutes to use a hole bit and drill two 3-4 inch holes over the fans, put stick some mesh to the underside for both holes, then add a dust filter to each of them. I'd expect a temp difference of up to 10c under load.

And 10c less would mean you're sitting around 70c under load while gaming, that is not too bad at all.


----------



## Dracc

Ok, seriously... this is a mobile GPU, so you can't expect discrete GPU temps. I've provided links below regarding normal operating temps for the 860m. These are operating temps for laptops, where thermal dissipation is more difficult than in desktops with large dedicated heatsinks and fans. This is same problems faced by SFF PCs, and is likely the reason for the hardware choices in the Alpha. They are simply intended to run hotter and are designed and manufactured accordingly.

"It's a laptop. It is hard to cool a laptop. I wouldn't surprised at 80. > 90 then I would start worrying. You might also want to use some frame rate limiter. GFE has one but I don't have a laptop to try it."
-http://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/2e0hl1/gtx_860m_reaching_80_c_just_by_playing_dota_2_in/

"75 degrees is the average. Worry when above 85ish."
-http://www.tomsguide.com/answers/id-2291404/gtx-860m-gaming-temps.html

"The max you can go up to is about 100C. At that point your playing with fire."
-https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?46545-G750jm-860m-gpu-stable-oc-Clock-1097-amp-memory-1389&s=d8d5ab0707ee44545ca11297cd16a9de

I really think people are making mountains from molehills here. I had an m11x r2 that routinely shutdown due to overheating(usually because I had blocked off the woefully inadequate fan intake by using it to watch videos in bed) and never had a single problem under normal operation. Years of OCing, running very hot(painful to the touch, enough to cause minor skin irritation after using it on my lap) and not one problem, or longevity issue.

Do I think you should cut the top open? No... Do I think you should replace the thermal paste? Absolutely.
Should you OC? Only if you need the extra performance, and don't mind the increased fan noise. Obviously, keeping an eye on temp is important, especially as time goes on(dust build up, thermal paste breakdown) but would I worry about operating temps? Only if you are routinely seeing mid 80s or higher, and as I stated several pages back, I was getting a steady 79C with full OC, 99% GPU load on afterburner. This is always going to fall on the enduser to make decisions, but I think we need to be aware that this is not desktop hardware, and should be judged accordingly.


----------



## Vexzarium

I politely disagree.

Regardless of what type of hardware is being used, I'm still of the mind that anything beyond 75c is utterly ridiculous and is on the manufacturer for not providing sufficient cooling. This is why "Gaming Laptops" are widely regarded as a choice that is not truly optimal for gaming. Yes, these temps are normal, that I agree with. No, they are not acceptable. Especially when the Alpha is not in a laptop form factor and they could have easily added a vent or two to the top like rev 2 of the Xbox 360. When they added a vent over the fan of the 360, the failure rate dropped massively.

If the Alpha was a laptop, these temps would be unavoidable in most cases. But the Alpha is not a laptop, regardless of the components it is powered by. There was plenty opportunity for Dell to add vents to the top or open up the front with a grill... hell both would have been best. But they opted for shoddy cooling in a choked case instead.

No one is expecting dedicated, full size rig, temps out of the Alpha. But for consumers to be reaching over 80c while gaming is the issue I had with my Alpha. I'd mod Skyrim within the system limitations, maintaining 60fps, and the highest GPU temp I can recall was 86c. And it hovered around 82c. Like I said, I agree that these temps may be normal for a laptop... there's only a few with decent stock cooling. But for the Alpha, there is potential for a more "air-flow friendly" case... it was just cheaper to make two molds of plastic rather than mold the plastics and fit a front and top grill.

And if I remember correctly, my CPU would hover in the 70's as well... As high as 72 I believe. That was the highest, average temp I recall... also in Skyrim. Now that's not a mobile CPU... and Intel suggests no more than "66.4 C".

http://ark.intel.com/products/77481/Intel-Core-i3-4130T-Processor-3M-Cache-2_90-GHz (found in "Package Specifications")

Again, I loved my Alpha for what I spent on it. But the cooling was, and is, in dire need of a refresh. But seeing as the SteamBox variant of the Alpha recently announced maintains the same exact specs as the Alpha, with no refresh, I'd not expect a case refresh to come either.

Now, some is opinion, some is fact. Here's my last opinion on the topic:

I think that the Alpha should either be modded, thermal paste and/or case mods, or it should be run a tick below it's graphical potential to lower the temps a bit.

Again, not bashing. Just expressing.


----------



## kierwest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richjones1977*
> 
> Hi guys sorry new here. Just a little advice if possible please. I have a alpha i3 with 8GB of ram standard otherwise. My issue is I seem to be getting very choppy frame rate on some games Arma 3 being the worst. I have messed with the settings but no difference, it's smooth one minute very chopy the next. Any ideas guys? Cheers


Arma 3 was designed to be played on a quad core processor. It wasn't meant to be played on a dual core processor with a medium quality gpu. You will have to play with the settings until your alpha can handle A3. Also, it may be the fact that it is the alpha version of A3. I have seen a lot of issues pop up when playing it but I run into very little issues in terms of graphics processing.


----------



## Dracc

Vex, no offense is taken, and none was implied from me either. I just find it hard to believe the Alpha has heat issues when it shows no signs of it. Fan speed rarely increases, other temps stay within normal ranges, etc. It is still too early in the product's life to know if any longterm problems will arise(I know all about that sort of thing after the hinge defect in my m11x) and it may come out that there is a problem. The cooling the xbox was indeed inadequate, but it also showed signs of it. And the inclusion of additional venting also came with modifications to the heatsink and better retention clips, so it wasn't airflow alone that solved that problem.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

The Xbox had problems? I still think it is an easy test to run with lid and without. I'm not going to mod the lid on the Alpha till I have a replacement one anyway, but I still think that is an easy thing to do. Though, I agree... Dell did make the design choices it did with the data it had. If they find that those were bad, I'm sure there will be some sort of correction that they will undertake to make this right.


----------



## Dracc

The Xbox, and the Xbox 360 both had heat issues. The original Xbox would often run the fan at full speed, usually due to ambient case temperatures rising due to both the processor, and strangely enough, a very hot running DVD drive, which eventually lead to the failure of the drive laser and shutdowns during ODD intensive gameplay and DVD playback. The 360's notorious red ring issue was caused by expansion of the motherboard due to the heat of the GPU, eventually stressing the BGA solder on the GPU die until the connection failed. Also, the less common E74 error was caused by excessive heat the HANA/ANA chip(also part of the video pipeline, and unsinked) The added venting, enlarged GPU heatsink, and bolstered clamps stopped the red ring, and future versions of the HANA/ANA chip became integrated into the GPU itself. I think it is worth discussing these systems because they are earlier iterations of SFF case design, and the Alpha is being marketed as a console of sorts. I am intimately familiar with the designs of both Xboxes and their cooling setups, and I have to say that when I opened my Alpha I was surprised at how much better the layout is, and how well isolated the heat generating components are, all in a smaller package than either of the two consoles, though obviously lacking an ODD.


----------



## TheGeneralLee86

Mine just shipped this morning and should be here tomorrow, hopefully! I can't wait to get this thing it will be pretty cool that's for sure, I've wanted something like this for quite a while and they finally made it! I love that it comes with 6 games too. I like that I will be able to bring this to places with me too.


----------



## razor237

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kierwest*
> 
> Arma 3 was designed to be played on a quad core processor. It wasn't meant to be played on a dual core processor with a medium quality gpu. You will have to play with the settings until your alpha can handle A3. Also, it may be the fact that it is the alpha version of A3. I have seen a lot of issues pop up when playing it but I run into very little issues in terms of graphics processing.


I've played Arma for years and it has always been CPU intensive but more so it is also hard drive intensive as well a ton of the map textures stream from the hard drive so the i3 combined with really slow HD might make it run badly . I can try it on min with the i5 /SSD and see how it runs


----------



## Richjones1977

Thanks guy I've even knocked the res down to 720 but it's no better. Any tips on which particular hard drive to get and where from? Sorry major newbie here


----------



## Vexzarium

This will get the job done:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148820

Take a moment to learn how to clone a hard drive before you take the dive... it's way easier than it may look.


----------



## TheGeneralLee86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kierwest*
> 
> Arma 3 was designed to be played on a quad core processor. It wasn't meant to be played on a dual core processor with a medium quality gpu. You will have to play with the settings until your alpha can handle A3. Also, it may be the fact that it is the alpha version of A3. I have seen a lot of issues pop up when playing it but I run into very little issues in terms of graphics processing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richjones1977*
> 
> Thanks guy I've even knocked the res down to 720 but it's no better. Any tips on which particular hard drive to get and where from? Sorry major newbie here


also try seeing if they've got an updated graphics driver too.


----------



## kierwest

If only I could pick up a 250 gb SSD. I would put specific games on it, but the market is still very high in price and it is new technology. I am not sold on nand, vnand, sandforce, ect. I think they can be more reliable.
Luckily, my graphics processor picks up any slack.


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kierwest*
> 
> If only I could pick up a 250 gb SSD. I would put specific games on it, but the market is still very high in price and it is new technology. I am not sold on nand, vnand, sandforce, ect. I think they can be more reliable.
> Luckily, my graphics processor picks up any slack.


http://youtu.be/yQjc-XW0G7Y

You want reliable? Grab an Intel 730 SSD.


----------



## FstokA

Can someone try attache couple 40x10 mm fans in the back(above the usb)and give us temps results (determine the air flow first!)

And as the guys said above with the cover open.


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FstokA*
> 
> Can someone try attache couple 40x10 mm fans in the back(above the usb)and give us temps results (determine the air flow first!)
> 
> And as the guys said above with the cover open.


That could assist in air flow a bit as it may pull some air out of the case.

Actually not a terrible idea.


----------



## FstokA

Yah I think the results should be interesting.
I just watched on alienware youtube that you can upgrade wifi module with mini pcie port. ...
this is brilliant IT HAS MINI PCIe port now you can hoc an external GPU let's say titan z !! With 16 gb ram, i7 cpu and discontent the internal gpu to save power for the cpu. ..I just went mad
Uncover the fan and mod your way with h100 cooler ....

Caution : do your search before attempting any of what i said .


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FstokA*
> 
> Yah I think the results should be interesting.
> I just watched on alienware youtube that you can upgrade wifi module with mini pcie port. ...
> this is brilliant IT HAS MINI PCIe port now you can hoc an external GPU let's say titan z !! With 16 gb ram, i7 cpu and discontent the internal gpu to save power for the cpu. ..I just went mad
> Uncover the fan and mod your way with h100 cooler ....
> 
> Caution : do your search before attempting any of what i said .


Link? This will be an interesting watch!


----------



## FstokA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> Link? This will be an interesting watch!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FstokA*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rCAVLbgspg


I got excited for a second... as I thought someone actually replaced the WiFi module with something else. The fact that the WiFi module is replaceable was known for sometime already.


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanp83*
> 
> I just want to report my finding on various CPU upgrades. I recently tried several different cpus hoping to upgrade my Alpha for everyday use beyond gaming. I ran into some alarmingly high temps when running Prime95. All cpus were cleaned using ArctiClean thermal material remover and thermal surface purifier prior to being installed. I user Arctic MX-4 thermal compound.
> Here are my findings:
> 
> Stock i3-4130T
> Idle temp: 40-50 degrees
> Prime95 load temp: 67-78 degrees
> 
> i5-4440S
> Idle temp: 55-65
> Prime95 load temp: 72-84
> 
> i7-4790S
> idle temp: 61-68 degrees
> Prime95 load temp: 76-86 degrees
> 
> based on this I am scared to go with anything over the 45watt TDP and I have decided to stick with the stock i3 for now. I really wish i had purchased the i5 model as that i5 T cpus are next to impossible to find. I know some people are running 84watt cpus but I would caution against that as even these S series haswell chips run HOT in the alpha


Eh, pish posh. CPUs are rated up to 100C or more. Apple frequently pushes the mobile CPUs to 105c and their laptops generally are reliable. I'd be more worried about damaging the power system. I'm a little confused on how it knows to down clock the CPU when there's too much draw.


----------



## Paragod

I live in Europe so I had to import my Alpha and pay a little bit extra but I still love it, for what it is. I have the i5 version with 8GB RAM and Crucial MX100 512GB (SSD).

Arma 3
Ultra @ 1080p = 26 fps (average) but If I lower visibility (overall/objects) with just a couple of hundred I'll gain 4-5 fps, 31 fps (average).
Very High @ 1080p = 32 fps (average) but If I lower visibility (overall/objects) with just a couple of hundred I'll gain 4-5 fps, 37 fps (average).

That's not bad when you consider the components and the small form factor of just 8"x8"x3". I prefer graphical fidelity with nice effects over frames per second so I'm fine with 30 fps.

I love my little Alpha.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Played a little Borderlands 2 with my son who brought over the Alpha... and it played quite well. I was actually impressed. I actually think it played it better than my youngest son's computer which is a Dell Optiplex 380 (Dual Core Pentium @ 2.8GHz), with 4GB ram, Windows 8.1 and running an AMD R7-260x.


----------



## MuthaBuffer

This is overclock.net right?

When did 80 degrees become worrying for a GPU?

It's a tiny SFF case, of course temps will be that high when you overclock. I'm planning on trying some better thermal paste on mine but it's more because I'm worried about the fan failing! I'm not particularly worried about 80 degrees and neither should anyone else be in my opinion.

My 8800GTS used to sit in the 80's it's entire life. I got 4 years out of it and then gave it to a friend who only upgraded it about 2 or 3 years ago.

It would of course be great if temps were lower, but it's demonstrably acceptable to have a GPU (particularly in this form factor) running at 80 degrees.


----------



## Dracc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuthaBuffer*
> 
> This is overclock.net right?
> 
> When did 80 degrees become worrying for a GPU?.


^Thank you!


----------



## MuthaBuffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dracc*
> 
> ^Thank you!


You're welcome. There really are some alarmist views on this thread.

There are plenty of Desktop reference cards that sit in the 80s under load. Both the gtx 980 and the new Titan have been shown to hit 80-83 for a start, hell you'd be struggling to get a 290x reference down into the 80's.

Better cooling is always a great idea, when you have the space. But there is no way I would recommend anyone cuts up their alpha or loses sleep over temps up to 80, and if you are, the first thing you should do is replace the thermal paste with something top line and see what happens. That might be enough to get back to mid 70's which is definitely not worrying.


----------



## Ronin22222

This is an odd question maybe. You guys remember all those bonus Steam games/dlc that came with the Alpha? The one for Gauntlet said it's supposed to unlock whenever you get the game. I picked up the game a couple days ago when it was on sale and I'm not seeing it in the DLC tab for the game. I booted the game and didn't see it off hand. I reset the login back to the default AlphaUI logon (I boot directly to the Win8.1 desktop normally) with no luck there either. WBPlay appears to be down. I couldn't log in even after resetting my password in case I forgot what it was for some reason and was typing wrong. Maybe I need to be logged into WBPlay for it to show? That's about the only thing I can think of. Any thoughts?


----------



## jpk613

Would it be possible to upgrade the graphics card on the alpha?


----------



## Ronin22222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpk613*
> 
> Would it be possible to upgrade the graphics card on the alpha?


No, it's built into the main board. That's the only downside to the alpha, but even modern games like Shadow Of Mordor and Wolfenstein The New Order run like a champ on my i7 at 1080 with Ultra or near-Ultra settings across the board. I'm sure it'll be in good shape for a number of years.

To give you reference, I have a PS4 + XBox One too, and the Alpha puts em both to shame performance wise


----------



## ibanezbass

Thought I would share my adventure with the Alpha. I've successfully modified the VBios and upped the core and memory. Using the Kepler bios tweaker (maxwell says unsupported card), I set the TDP clock to 1150 (originally 1019.5) and memory to 3000 (originally 2504). The flash was successful but I noticed the clocks bouncing around under load and lots of Power Limits reported by Afterburner, so I went back into Kepler tweaker and changed the power limit from the default 36 watts to 45 watts. This made the clocks hold steady at 1098. Not sure why it didn't follow my 1150 setting. So I proceeded to push the clocks to 1200 with no errors being reported by OCCT and no apparent artifacts. However, I hit a power limit again when the GPU temp hit 84C. So, I'm going to try some better thermal paste (I have some AS5 sitting around). What do you guys think about the bump to 45 watts for the GPU? I have the i3 so I think I have some power to spare.

Edit: Ah ha! The clock was going to 1097.5 because that was the maximum boost clock! Fixed. Solid 1150 now.

Update: I couldn't keep 1150 under the 45 watt TDP so I lowered it to 1100. Temps have plateaued around 82 C at max utilization, no power limit hit. Clocks are holding steady at 1098/3000.


----------



## jpk613

hi guys, would my base model alpha be able to support a second monitor? If so, would i just buy an HDMI splitter?


----------



## wali794

Is it possible to overclock alpha 's gpu to reach the level of gtx 960m?
Without modding the bios


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpk613*
> 
> hi guys, would my base model alpha be able to support a second monitor? If so, would i just buy an HDMI splitter?


If you are only using the 2nd monitor for Productivity apps, you can always get a USB 3.0 to Video Adapter. I don't suggest you do anything on it but static apps and web browsing though. No, you won't be able to split your HDMI output, that would only duplicate your output.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wali794*
> 
> Is it possible to overclock alpha 's gpu to reach the level of gtx 960m?
> Without modding the bios


They don't seem to have "that" much of a performance difference...


----------



## wali794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> They don't seem to have "that" much of a performance difference...


But if you compare gaming benchmarks at notebookcheck.com you can see that 960m is 10% better than 860m and im impressed to see that 960m can play modern games at 1080p ultra settings at 30fps (eg evolve , the crew , farcry 4) while gtx 860m lags behind.


----------



## wali794

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> They don't seem to have "that" much of a performance difference...


But if you compare gaming benchmarks at notebookcheck.com you can see that 960m is 10% better than 860m and im impressed to see that 960m can play modern games at 1080p ultra settings at 30fps (eg evolve , the crew , farcry 4) while gtx 860m lags behind.


----------



## nine7six

Can I join the club?

















Just got back from BB, picked up the i3 base Alpha and 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3L memory. Unfortunately no 500GB HD's at BB, need to stop at MicroCenter on my way to work and grab a 500GB EVO. I'll run some benchmarks before/after each upgrade and post the results for others to check out.


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wali794*
> 
> Is it possible to overclock alpha 's gpu to reach the level of gtx 960m?
> Without modding the bios


You'll have a hard time getting the clocks to hold at anything above stock. The Alpha appears to have a built in boost from 1020 to 1098 (as seen in the vbios). If you watch your clocks with Afterburner while running a program that pushes the GPU to 100%, you'll see the clocks dropping off down to 1020-1050 every few seconds because the GPU is hitting it's TDP. (I would like for someone else to test this as well to verify). I believe you can safely bump the memory up a little, but it may be unnecessary. Right now, I've bumped my TDP from the stock 37.5 watts to 45 and restored core clocks to default 1020/1098 with memory at 2750. I ran Dying Light for a few hours last night with no problems. FPS locked at half refresh (30), 900p, Medium quality; GPU held steady at 1098. However I still worry about raising the TDP as I know nothing about the power distribution system and I'm a little worried I will overdraw and burn up a VRM, so I may return it back to 37.5 watts. If someone could chime in, that'd be great. Back to your original question... you can overclock quite a bit and the clocks will hold as long as you stay under that 37.5 watt TDP where the driver starts bouncing the clocks around.


----------



## BenCossette

I got an Alpha as a desktop replacement for my older system. I got a great deal on the base model. I paid $410 for it open box at Best Buy. So far I put in a 250gb SSD and upgraded the RAM to 16gb. I found this thread while looking into CPU upgrading and found it very informative, so I decided to join in. Has anyone found any big gains in an i7 upgrade? I was thinking in a few months I would get an i7 chip but I'm yet to read if anyone did leading to any real performance gains. Thanks.


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenCossette*
> 
> I got an Alpha as a desktop replacement for my older system. I got a great deal on the base model. I paid $410 for it open box at Best Buy. So far I put in a 250gb SSD and upgraded the RAM to 16gb. I found this thread while looking into CPU upgrading and found it very informative, so I decided to join in. Has anyone found any big gains in an i7 upgrade? I was thinking in a few months I would get an i7 chip but I'm yet to read if anyone did leading to any real performance gains. Thanks.


Nice deal! I had BB price match NewEgg yesterday for a base i3 ($449.99) still had a $100 BB GC from Christmas so figured it was a no brainier for $350, had them price match NewEgg on the 16GB Corsair 16GB memory. I booted my Alpha up in base config and installed Borderlands 2.. it played on the stock GPU clock w/4GB memory and the stock 5400 HD but there was noticeable lag, after swapping out the single 4GB stick for the 2 x 8GB and swapped the HD for a Samsung EVO 500GB SSD the system is night and day - as already stated several times in this thread, these two are must do upgrades (8GB memory is enough).. the CPU upgrades really don't seem to be worth it, I certainty wouldn't drop the $$ for an i7, I'm setting up Crysis 3 and Far Cry 4 on my Alpha today, along with a GPU o/c.. I'll see how it runs, may go with the i5 4690 but at this point I see no reason to waste the $$ on a CPU upgrade.. if you factor in the base model + i5 + 8gb memory you may as well pick up the Alpha i5 model (NewEgg has it for $679) you'll still need to throw in an SSD but you'd have a 1TB to throw in an external enclosure.. Enjoy it for what it is and don't be too concerned about dumping $$$ into it for a few extra FPS, its still a better unit than the PS4/XBOX One IMO..


----------



## FstokA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nine7six*
> 
> Nice deal! I had BB price match NewEgg yesterday for a base i3 ($449.99) still had a $100 BB GC from Christmas so figured it was a no brainier for $350, had them price match NewEgg on the 16GB Corsair 16GB memory. I booted my Alpha up in base config and installed Borderlands 2.. it played on the stock GPU clock w/4GB memory and the stock 5400 HD but there was noticeable lag, after swapping out the single 4GB stick for the 2 x 8GB and swapped the HD for a Samsung EVO 500GB SSD the system is night and day - as already stated several times in this thread, these two are must do upgrades (8GB memory is enough).. the CPU upgrades really don't seem to be worth it, I certainty wouldn't drop the $$ for an i7, I'm setting up Crysis 3 and Far Cry 4 on my Alpha today, along with a GPU o/c.. I'll see how it runs, may go with the i5 4690 but at this point I see no reason to waste the $$ on a CPU upgrade.. if you factor in the base model + i5 + 8gb memory you may as well pick up the Alpha i5 model (NewEgg has it for $679) you'll still need to throw in an SSD but you'd have a 1TB to throw in an external enclosure.. Enjoy it for what it is and don't be too concerned about dumping $$$ into it for a few extra FPS, its still a better unit than the PS4/XBOX One IMO..


Could you run passmark test alongside some temp results


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FstokA*
> 
> Could you run passmark test alongside some temp results


Sure, I'll throw up the results this evening


----------



## BenCossette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nine7six*
> 
> Nice deal! I had BB price match NewEgg yesterday for a base i3 ($449.99) still had a $100 BB GC from Christmas so figured it was a no brainier for $350, had them price match NewEgg on the 16GB Corsair 16GB memory. I booted my Alpha up in base config and installed Borderlands 2.. it played on the stock GPU clock w/4GB memory and the stock 5400 HD but there was noticeable lag, after swapping out the single 4GB stick for the 2 x 8GB and swapped the HD for a Samsung EVO 500GB SSD the system is night and day - as already stated several times in this thread, these two are must do upgrades (8GB memory is enough).. the CPU upgrades really don't seem to be worth it, I certainty wouldn't drop the $$ for an i7, I'm setting up Crysis 3 and Far Cry 4 on my Alpha today, along with a GPU o/c.. I'll see how it runs, may go with the i5 4690 but at this point I see no reason to waste the $$ on a CPU upgrade.. if you factor in the base model + i5 + 8gb memory you may as well pick up the Alpha i5 model (NewEgg has it for $679) you'll still need to throw in an SSD but you'd have a 1TB to throw in an external enclosure.. Enjoy it for what it is and don't be too concerned about dumping $$$ into it for a few extra FPS, its still a better unit than the PS4/XBOX One IMO..


Mine was open box and I think the previous owner already took the free games. Is there a way I could get them? Any ideas anyone? I tried logging into my Steam account through the Alpha UI and no luck getting them.
And thanks for the answer on the cpu. Yeah the SSD alone does a lot, the extra RAM makes my Adobe Premiere run smoother, and I can run all my games at full graphics. My newest game is GTA IV. I'm getting GTA V when it finally releases. I pre ordered it and it's been pushed back, again. I'm more of retro gamer, I mostly do video editing and photo editing.


----------



## BenCossette

Another question, I saw the video showing how to remove the wifi card. I also have a Dell laptop which has a Wifi N card, could I take the Wifi-AC card out of the Alpha and put it into the laptop? I only use ethernet with the Alpha so the wifi card isn't needed for me.


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenCossette*
> 
> Mine was open box and I think the previous owner already took the free games. Is there a way I could get them? Any ideas anyone? I tried logging into my Steam account through the Alpha UI and no luck getting them.
> And thanks for the answer on the cpu. Yeah the SSD alone does a lot, the extra RAM makes my Adobe Premiere run smoother, and I can run all my games at full graphics. My newest game is GTA IV. I'm getting GTA V when it finally releases. I pre ordered it and it's been pushed back, again. I'm more of retro gamer, I mostly do video editing and photo editing.


I think you're SOL on the games.. as soon as the original purchaser signed in to Steam the games were added to their library. At least that was my experience when I first logged in to Steam on my Alpha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenCossette*
> 
> Another question, I saw the video showing how to remove the wifi card. I also have a Dell laptop which has a Wifi N card, could I take the Wifi-AC card out of the Alpha and put it into the laptop? I only use ethernet with the Alpha so the wifi card isn't needed for me.


I do not have an answer here, personally I'd pop it out and try.. I didn't look at the Wifi card but I'd imagine the same model is available in Dell laptops (search the make/model to locate drivers..) do you have an AC router? If not, I do not see a benefit in it..


----------



## FstokA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nine7six*
> 
> Sure, I'll throw up the results this evening


Results Should be interesting...
Thanks man


----------



## BenCossette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nine7six*
> 
> I think you're SOL on the games.. as soon as the original purchaser signed in to Steam the games were added to their library. At least that was my experience when I first logged in to Steam on my Alpha.
> I do not have an answer here, personally I'd pop it out and try.. I didn't look at the Wifi card but I'd imagine the same model is available in Dell laptops (search the make/model to locate drivers..) do you have an AC router? If not, I do not see a benefit in it..


Oh well on the games. I figured as much. I do have a AC router, I bought the Nighthawk AC1900 for $185. I have the fastest internet Comcast offers, so I needed a router that would compliment it well. I'll have to do some research into swapping the cards. Thanks.


----------



## jpk613

I have the base model alpha, what would be the best bang more my buck in upgrading the processor? already upgraded the ram and swapped the hard drive for a Samsung 850 evo ssd, but i dont want to sink to much more money into it.

Thanks!


----------



## FstokA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibanezbass*
> 
> You'll have a hard time getting the clocks to hold at anything above stock.The Alpha appears to have a built in boost from 1020 to 1098 (as seen in the vbios). If you watch your clocks with Afterburner while running a program that pushes the GPU to 100%, you'll see the clocks dropping off down to 1020-1050 every few seconds because the GPU is hitting it's TDP. (I would like for someone else to test this as well to verify). I believe you can safely bump the memory up a little, but it may be unnecessary. Right now, I've bumped my TDP from the stock 37.5 watts to 45 and restored core clocks to default 1020/1098 with memory at 2750. I ran Dying Light for a few hours last night with no problems. FPS locked at half refresh (30), 900p, Medium quality; GPU held steady at 1098. However I still worry about raising the TDP as I know nothing about the power distribution system and I'm a little worried I will overdraw and burn up a VRM, so I may return it back to 37.5 watts. If someone could chime in, that'd be great. Back to your original question... you can overclock quite a bit and the clocks will hold as long as you stay under that 37.5 watt TDP where the driver starts bouncing the clocks around.


interesting..
Maybe look more into cooling, you could attache couple of 40x10 on the back or with some moding you can tack advantage of the 4 screws for GPU (and cpu) heatsink and attache Cooler master hyper or something similar


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FstokA*
> 
> Results Should be interesting...
> Thanks man


Just finished the Passmark Burn-In Test. Ran for 15 minutes; GPU/CPU/MEM set to 100%




Currently running the Passmark Performance test and logging with HWMonitor. Ill post the results once it finishes. Everything is at sock clocks just the base i3 w/16GB memory and 500GB SSD. Room shows 70 *F for reference, there is zero fan noise from the Alpha.


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpk613*
> 
> I have the base model alpha, what would be the best bang more my buck in upgrading the processor? already upgraded the ram and swapped the hard drive for a Samsung 850 evo ssd, but i dont want to sink to much more money into it.
> 
> Thanks!


What are you trying to do with your Alpha that you feel would benefit from an upgraded CPU? My local MicroCenter has the i5 4590 for $159, if I were to upgrade that seems like the best deal. If you look on eBay the i3 in our Alpha's seem to sell for $75-$100 +/-. i7 would be a waste IMO, at least for gaming as the GPU will bottleneck the CPU.


----------



## nine7six

PassMark performance test: http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=38680665530


































































3D Mark Skydiver test(stock clock): http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2908029
3D Mark Skydiver test(+135 GPU/+550MEM): http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2908063

3D Mark Skydiver - stock 10043 : oc 10791
Max GPU temp of 78c


----------



## steezmuffin

Hey guys. Looking into buying one of these for competetive gaming (not for high graphic intensive games, but for more of games such as csgo and lol with the occasional bf4). Ive decided to look into this for a few reasons. The portability, the price without having to create my own, and more or less because I'm a noob with computers. Other than gaming I need to be able to edit full fledged films. So a few questions come to mind. What model should I buy? Will the dual core be a problem within 2-3 years for the thongs I need it for? I understand on basically all models I will need to get a ssd and upgrade the ram to at least 8 gbs. My main question is. How long will each model last in terms of competetive gaming (i really dont care about graphics, just want to be able to play with comfortable fps so I can play competetively, and edit long movies). Everyones thoughts will help immensly considering most of you seem to know a lot about these things lol. Thanks!


----------



## FstokA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nine7six*
> 
> Just finished the Passmark Burn-In Test. Ran for 15 minutes; GPU/CPU/MEM set to 100%....


Sweet, temps are Impressive for oc
and those charts Are interesting I wonder the oscillating in clock and other parameters.
How's farcry 4 and crysis 3 treating you


----------



## FstokA

Man if someone run passmark tests on other non T CPUs I think that well revile a lot about CPUs throttling.


----------



## thienbaont

Great news for Alienware Alpha owners, Intel just released 2 LGA 1150 Core i5-5675C, and Core i7-5775C. Both are rated at 65 TDP & are unlocked, sounds like a perfect fit for Alienware Alpha.


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezmuffin*
> 
> Hey guys. Looking into buying one of these for competetive gaming (not for high graphic intensive games, but for more of games such as csgo and lol with the occasional bf4). Ive decided to look into this for a few reasons. The portability, the price without having to create my own, and more or less because I'm a noob with computers. Other than gaming I need to be able to edit full fledged films. So a few questions come to mind. What model should I buy? Will the dual core be a problem within 2-3 years for the thongs I need it for? I understand on basically all models I will need to get a ssd and upgrade the ram to at least 8 gbs. My main question is. How long will each model last in terms of competetive gaming (i really dont care about graphics, just want to be able to play with comfortable fps so I can play competetively, and edit long movies). Everyones thoughts will help immensly considering most of you seem to know a lot about these things lol. Thanks!


I would purchase the i5 model, IMO this is cheaper than buying the i3 and upgrading CPU and Memory. Then just swap in whatever size/flavor SSD you need and toss your 1TB HD in to an external USB 3.0 enclosure. Cheapest I see it: DELL Alienware Alpha ASM100-4980 Desktop PC Intel Core i5 4590T (2.0GHz) 8GB DDR3 1TB HDD Windows 8.1 64-Bit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FstokA*
> 
> Sweet, temps are Impressive for oc
> and those charts Are interesting I wonder the oscillating in clock and other parameters.
> How's farcry 4 and crysis 3 treating you


Farcry 4 will run through the opening video but once that scene ends, Farcry logo is displayed and then the screen is black and all you get is audio. From what I read this is due to running a Dual Core, I found a fix on YouTube using Extreme Injector. This seemed to solve the issue. Crysis is certainly playable I cannot run all the eye candy as my desktop but I knew that would be the case before I purchased the Alpha.

Played a few hours of Borderlands 2 last night, Far Cry 4 and some Metro (free included game with Alpha purchase) I'm very pleased with the Alpha, I'll run some Far Cry tonight and log the GPU/CPU, see if I get any throttling from extended game play. After 5 or so hours last night of continuous use I never head the fans spin up, my PS4 is much more audible during game play than the Alpha.


----------



## steezmuffin

Can someone explain the process of me using the original hard drive as an external. And is there a way to get the operating system on my ssd without using a usb to recover it? What do I need to do to make my original 500gb hard drive an external one? And is it a bad idea to run games off the original after it is external?


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezmuffin*
> 
> Can someone explain the process of me using the original hard drive as an external. And is there a way to get the operating system on my ssd without using a usb to recover it? What do I need to do to make my original 500gb hard drive an external one? And is it a bad idea to run games off the original after it is external?


Purchase an external enclosure (example: Vantec NexStar 6G 2.5" SATA III 6 Gb/s to USB 3.0 External Hard Drive Enclosure

Put your SSD in the enclosure, boot to the desktop and d/l Macrium Reflect (http://www.macrium.com/) install and open it up. Plug in your SSD and clone your factory HD to the SSD (you can adjust partition sizes if your SSD is small than 500GB). Once it finishes (mine took 1:47 w/500GB SSD) turn off your Alpha, remove the SSD from the USB enclosure, remove the four screws on the bottom of the Alpha and pop the bottom cover off, remove the single screw holding the factory drive caddy then the four screws holding the factory drive to the caddy. Swap over the SSD and replace all of the screws. You can then swap the factory drive in to the USB enclosure you purchased and format it once the Alpha boots back up to use for media, etc. I would not use it for game storage as its too slow. Go for the 500 GB SSD if you can swing it (i paid $209 for a Samsung 850 EVO).

If you haven't installed any games or other software you could also use the Alienware Respawn software to clone your HD to SSD.. I did see a youtube video of a walk through with this software.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ibanezbass

So my big computer's motherboard died today, so I decided that I would drop my 4770 non-K in my Alpha. It works great. Temps in dying light were high 50s to low 60s. Geek bench 3 worked it up to 85 but I never heard the fans blasting, so that's probably why. I think the temps were changing too fast up and down for the fans to kick up. Idle temps are mid 50s. I had a great idea of using ThrottleStop to lower max multiplier to 30x but it also has the unfortunate side affect of stopping TDP throttling which isn't good. I didn't see anything more than a quick jump to 45w, still above TDP though.

Update: I was wrong. ThrottleStop still allows tdp throttling to 3000 even with the multi set to 34. So I've set it to 2.8 ghz which shows 34 watts during benchmark on ThrottleStop. This should help keep the heat down. I've also turned on power saver so that it will be more apt to run at low frequencies, lowering heat. ?


----------



## FstokA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibanezbass*
> 
> So my big computer's motherboard died today, so I decided that I would drop my 4770 non-K in my Alpha. It works great. Temps in dying light were high 50s to low 60s. Geek bench 3 worked it up to 85 but I never heard the fans blasting, so that's probably why. I think the temps were changing too fast up and down for the fans to kick up. Idle temps are mid 50s. I had a great idea of using ThrottleStop to lower max multiplier to 30x but it also has the unfortunate side affect of stopping TDP throttling which isn't good. I didn't see anything more than a quick jump to 45w, still above TDP though.
> 
> Update: I was wrong. ThrottleStop still allows tdp throttling to 3000 even with the multi set to 34. So I've set it to 2.8 ghz which shows 34 watts during benchmark on ThrottleStop. This should help keep the heat down. I've also turned on power saver so that it will be more apt to run at low frequencies, lowering heat. ?


I think yat it operate at 34w against it's 84w (40%) it's performance is about 65%
Am I correct??
In passmark cpu benchmark:
i7-4770 scores: 9878 (84w)
The original 4770T :8795 (45w 2.5 GHz turbo 3.7 ghZ)
Could you run it on your setup and post the score?
I am guessing in 7000 area


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FstokA*
> 
> I think yat it operate at 34w against it's 84w (40%) it's performance is about 65%
> Am I correct??
> In passmark cpu benchmark:
> i7-4770 scores: 9878 (84w)
> The original 4770T :8795 (45w 2.5 GHz turbo 3.7 ghZ)
> Could you run it on your setup and post the score?
> I am guessing in 7000 area


Yes that's correct, mostly. It still allows the processor to boost above 3.4 ghz as long as it stays under 35 watts. Geek bench multi core was just above 13000 in my big computer. It's just above 10000 on the alpha, but some of that is my 2400 MHz memory I had in the big one. What I'm trying to do is proactively limit the cpu so it can't boost and create extra heat, keeping it nice and cool. So instead of letting the system drop it to 3 ghz under load, I just capped it to 2.8 all the time, essentially making it a 4770t without turbo, more or less. I'll run a passmark test in a bit with and without the 2.8 ghz limiter.

Update:
No Limiter:
8210



2.8 Ghz Max
7614


----------



## nine7six

I got a chance to run Far Cry 4 last night for 4-5hrs (excellent game BTW) and my Alpha held 1232 MHz clock on the GPU with temps between 75-78c. CPU would fluctuate between mid-high 50's to low-mid 60's.

For those that have upgraded the CPU, has anyone tried a larger Alienware laptop PSU to see if that has any affect? I see 150, 180 and 240 watt PSU's online for sale. Just curious if this would have any benefit or if the BIOS will continue to limit based off the factory PSU size?


----------



## FstokA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibanezbass*
> 
> Temps in dying light were high 50s to low 60s. Geek bench 3 worked it up to 85 but I never heard the fans blasting, so that's probably why. I think the temps were changing too fast up and down for the fans to kick up. Idle temps are mid 50s.


Maybe force run CPU fan on max and see how much difference from 85c
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibanezbass*
> 
> Yes that's correct, mostly. It still allows the processor to boost above 3.4 ghz as long as it stays under 35 watts. Geek bench multi core was just above 13000 in my big computer. It's just above 10000 on the alpha, but some of that is my 2400 MHz memory I had in the big one. What I'm trying to do is proactively limit the cpu so it can't boost and create extra heat, keeping it nice and cool. So instead of letting the system drop it to 3 ghz under load, I just capped it to 2.8 all the time, essentially making it a 4770t without turbo, more or less. I'll run a passmark test in a bit with and without the 2.8 ghz limiter.
> 
> Update:
> No Limiter:
> 8210
> 
> 2.8 Ghz Max
> 7614


Interesting results. So the relation between CPU power and its performance is more exponential than linear.

With 2.8 cap and the original T about 12% reduction in performance yat 25% less power, probably with cooling solution you could raise performance those 10%.
Thanks for sharing man


----------



## FstokA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nine7six*
> 
> I got a chance to run Far Cry 4 last night for 4-5hrs (excellent game BTW) and my Alpha held 1232 MHz clock on the GPU with temps between 75-78c. CPU would fluctuate between mid-high 50's to low-mid 60's.
> 
> For those that have upgraded the CPU, has anyone tried a larger Alienware laptop PSU to see if that has any affect? I see 150, 180 and 240 watt PSU's online for sale. Just curious if this would have any benefit or if the BIOS will continue to limit based off the factory PSU size?


"Playing Crysis 3 with the Alpha hooked up to a wattmeter produces some remarkable results. In its standard configuration, the hardware draws a maximum of 85W - that's up against 125W for Xbox One and 130W for PS4. Overclocking the GPU takes us up to just 90W. Replacing the Core i3 CPU for a quad-core i5 sees us hit a 100W wall - the Alpha comes with a 140W PSU and appears to throttle components rather than extract any more juice. The upshot of this low power consumption is that the Alpha is very quiet too."

From
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2015-alienware-alpha-reviewe

But deserve more looking into.


----------



## Snowned

_For those thinking of taking the alpha plunge and sick of wading through debate from multiple views...... ill sum it up. Bolding most common or useful upgrades._

_Which one?_
*Buy the base mode when it is $450 rangel*

_
How much ram?_

*16GB of ram $90-130*
8GB (matching sticks) is good enough.

_
What speed_

*1600mhz is best price per performance.*
Faster than 1600mhz is for people with to much money and no brains as the alpha does not care.

_Is the hard drive fine?_

*YOU NEED AN SSD UPGRADE TARGET $80-$120 for 250GB size and $180-$220 for 500GB size*
I got and ssd from X brand or z brand because 10k iops or 50-100mbs faster...you will not notice this.

_How does it play on just about 99.9% of games - trolls picking out the most ridiculous games with no replay-ability that they don't even play on a regular basis?
_
*1080p medium up to 60fps
720p ultra up to 60fps.*

_Does it overheat will it die?_

*NO, I have and many others ran it at 80-90c range for 4-8 hours a day gaming over several months with no issues.*

_CPU UPGRADE?_

No or Maybe?

Other and myself have tried everything imaginable in these little beast and core count is not the issue gaming. Why others think the alpha uses extra cores in games differently then every other benchmark on the net ill never know.... but these are the facts jack.

i3 stock 2.9ghz good enough for most but the 650m does open up with higher clock speeds (not solely cores).

*i3 non devils trail 3.4-3.6ghz $100-$120 (smooths AAA games releases in late 2014-2015 due to clock speed opening up gpu)*

i5 if it's not faster than 3.2-3.4ghz and under 65 watt tdp there is no point, as it can and will down-clock making intermittent performance gains sometimes.

i7 ...your joking right? the extra cores/threads and heat(TDP) to clock speed ratio(on average) just screwed your wallet over for intermittent performance gains regularly.

Xeon e3 v3 versions - They will boot but not compatible as there is no built in gpu it fails the Nvidia pass though artifacts and runs flawed unable to play anything 3d related.


----------



## Snowned

_Here is the maxed out best/worst case scenario for an alpha to run healthy and fast._

Upgraded to i3 3.4-3.6GHZ
Upgraded to 16GB of Ram
Upgraded to 500GB SSD

$820 Best Case(sales)
$920 Worst Case(no sales)


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> _Here is the maxed out best/worst case scenario for an alpha to run healthy and fast._
> 
> Upgraded to i3 3.4-3.6GHZ
> Upgraded to 16GB of Ram
> Upgraded to 500GB SSD
> 
> $820 Best Case(sales)
> $920 Worst Case(no sales)


so based on your research you feel swapping the 4130 for a 4160 or 4370 would yield better gaming performance than jumping up to an i5?


----------



## Snowned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nine7six*
> 
> so based on your research you feel swapping the 4130 for a 4160 or 4370 would yield better gaming performance than jumping up to an i5?


I know that tdp to performance gain based on whats is needed (clock speed) that the i3 indeed boast a better gaming performace gain.

If this machine had a say 780m or equivalent / faster I would i5 ~i7 it


----------



## jpk613

hey this might seem stupid, but what is the point of the hdmi in port on the alpha?


----------



## TheGeneralLee86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> I know that tdp to performance gain based on whats is needed (clock speed) that the i3 indeed boast a better gaming performace gain.
> 
> If this machine had a say 780m or equivalent / faster I would i5 ~i7 it


It actually has an 860m GPU in there which is better then my brand new iMac, I can't to to play GTA V on it!


----------



## Snowned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpk613*
> 
> hey this might seem stupid, but what is the point of the hdmi in port on the alpha?


Audio/Video output. There is no dvi/vga or standard audio plugs


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpk613*
> 
> hey this might seem stupid, but what is the point of the hdmi in port on the alpha?


To add a cable box, another console, bluray/dvd player and the ability to switch to that port use the item connected to it.. I believe the new xbox has this as well.. I haven't tried it on my Alpha


----------



## Snowned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGeneralLee86*
> 
> It actually has an 860m GPU in there which is better then my brand new iMac, I can't to to play GTA V on it!


Correct it is the 860m in the alpha, the statement was about if the alpha had a faster gpu 780m or faster only then would it utilize a i5-i7 properly and vise versa vs an i3. I also had a 27inch Imac with 780m for reference.


----------



## Snowned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nine7six*
> 
> so based on your research you feel swapping the 4130 for a 4160 or 4370 would yield better gaming performance than jumping up to an i5?


The stock 4130T is clock at 2.9ghz which makes a dog 500~700 mhz slower than the best clock to tdp to price ratio of other i3's. Unfortunatley there are no low wattage standard clock i5s and i7 (not just turbo speed).

Basically stay i3 4130t or go to a faster i3 ...the i5's and i7's will run to warm non t versions.


----------



## vster

So would an i3-4370 be work? Or be worth it if it does?


----------



## nine7six

If anyone is interested I modified Nvidia's 347.88 driver to work with our Alphas. Before you install this driver just double check you have the same hardware ID as my base model Alpha. Go to control panel, hardware and sound, device manager, display adapters, right click on your gpu and select properties. Details tab then select Hardware IDs. If you see "PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1392&SUBSYS_066A1028" then this driver will work. If you have a different ID let me know and I can modify the Drivers for your ID.

D/L the driver directly from Nvidia ( 347.88 )

Extract the driver and go to /347.88/Win8_WinVista_Win7_64/International/Display.Driver and copy the modified nvdmi.inf file ( nvdmi.inf )to this folder. replace the exisiting file.

now download display driver uninstaller ( DDU ), it will pop up telling you to run in safe mode. select ok and your computer will reboot in safe mode. select nvidia driver and let it remove. reboot once completed and go back to your desktop.

now we need to disable driver signage enforcement ( how to disable driver signature verification )

once your system reboots get back to the desktop and go to the /347.88/Win8_WinVista_Win7_64/International/ folder and double click Setup. It will now install 347.88 display driver. Once complete you need to reboot.

I received a slight bump in performance with this update.

3DMark Skydiver (10884) w/347.88 (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6469656 )
3DMark Skydiver (10791) w/344.75 (http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2908063 )

If anyone needs any helps or has any questions let me know. Rep appreciated


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> The stock 4130T is clock at 2.9ghz which makes a dog 500~700 mhz slower than the best clock to tdp to price ratio of other i3's. Unfortunatley there are no low wattage standard clock i5s and i7 (not just turbo speed).
> 
> Basically stay i3 4130t or go to a faster i3 ...the i5's and i7's will run to warm non t versions.


I'm pretty content with my 4130, my local MicroCenter has a good price on the 4370's but there currently out of stock.. I may pick one up when they come back in to see if there is a decent bump in performance.

I'm still interested to see if using a larger PSU from an Alienware notebook will enable our Alpha's to run the larger CPU's without throttling due to power..


----------



## omgitssuspect

Hey, guys. I just upgraded my CPU to i7-4790s
and here's some test I run.HF~

I recommend using Gelid solutions gc thermal paste, CUZ its really good !




idle temp ~


100% cpu load with prime 95 and max temp
I stopped prime 95 after 20 minutes~


----------



## fatlardo

Anyone else repasted and see better temps?


----------



## monokitty

@nine7six - At the final step, the NIVIDA driver install simply fails after starting the installation.


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monokitty*
> 
> At the final step, the NIVIDA driver install simply fails after starting the installation.


You checked your hardware ID matches? You uninstalled your existing driver and turned off driver signature verification?


----------



## monokitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monokitty*
> 
> At the final step, the NIVIDA driver install simply fails after starting the installation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nine7six*
> 
> You checked your hardware ID matches? You uninstalled your existing driver and turned off driver signature verification?


Yep.

My hardware ID's are:

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1392&SUBSYS_066A1028&REV_A2
and underneath:
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1392&SUBSYS_066A1028


----------



## molokow

There is no noticeable difference with a cpu upgrade. If you want to get an Alpha get an i3.
Do not get lost in all the chatter about an i5 or i7. Even in crisis, it is not really noticeable.

Overclock your GPU. You can get msi afterburner of torrent.


----------



## monokitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monokitty*
> 
> Yep.
> 
> My hardware ID's are:
> 
> PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1392&SUBSYS_066A1028&REV_A2
> and underneath:
> PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1392&SUBSYS_066A1028


Got it figured out. When I first rebooted after the unsigning, the PC crashed and I had neglected to go through that process again. The second time, no crash, driver installed without a hitch. Excellent. When NVIDIA releases an updated driver for GTA V's release, I'd appreciate it a lot if you got us that new driver, too.


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monokitty*
> 
> Yep.
> 
> My hardware ID's are:
> 
> PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1392&SUBSYS_066A1028&REV_A2
> and underneath:
> PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1392&SUBSYS_066A1028


You turned off the driver signature verification? When you try to install do you get a pop up stating it's an unsigned driver and asks if you would like to install anyways?


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monokitty*
> 
> Got it figured out. When I first rebooted after the unsigning, the PC crashed and I had neglected to go through that process again. The second time, no crash, driver installed without a hitch. Excellent. When NVIDIA releases an updated driver for GTA V's release, I'd appreciate it a lot if you got us that new driver, too.


Ah ok glad it worked for you. No problem I'll update the next game ready driver for us.


----------



## Pollo890822

Hello guys!

I'm new around here and I wanted to share some comments about my Alienware Alpha, so far it has been great any single game runs quite well on Medium-High settings.

I got the basic model but resently added the following upgrades:

Processor: I7-4790K, 4.0, 95W, 4C
Storage: 512 GB SSD LiteOn
Memory: 16 GB RAM
Wireless Card: Intel 7265AC
PSU: 240W AC Adapter + 125V power cord

I used Thermal Fusion 400 for the processor and everything runs fine so far.

Some of you was wondering if a bigger PSU can make a different in the CPU performance but I haven't notice any major change on any game. I need to test it more after the upgrades.

Any one else replaced the CPU with a 7-4790K? if so have you notice the fan spinning faster or the system getting hotter than usual?


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pollo890822*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> I'm new around here and I wanted to share some comments about my Alienware Alpha, so far it has been great any single game runs quite well on Medium-High settings.
> 
> I got the basic model but resently added the following upgrades:
> 
> Processor: I7-4790K, 4.0, 95W, 4C
> Storage: 512 GB SSD LiteOn
> Memory: 16 GB RAM
> Wireless Card: Intel 7265AC
> PSU: 240W AC Adapter + 125V power cord
> 
> I used Thermal Fusion 400 for the processor and everything runs fine so far.
> 
> Some of you was wondering if a bigger PSU can make a different in the CPU performance but I haven't notice any major change on any game. I need to test it more after the upgrades.
> 
> Any one else replaced the CPU with a 7-4790K? if so have you notice the fan spinning faster or the system getting hotter than usual?


What are your cpu temps now? Does your 4790K hold at 4ghz (4.4 boost) or does it throttle?

If anyone's in the us and wants a base model alpha Dell has them for $439 shipped with promo code CZVNPH5T$PR2F$


----------



## Pollo890822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nine7six*
> 
> What are your cpu temps now? Does your 4790K hold at 4ghz (4.4 boost) or does it throttle?
> 
> If anyone's in the us and wants a base model alpha Dell has them for $439 shipped with promo code CZVNPH5T$PR2F$


I need to test it but I think I saw the speed between 3-4 Ghz, the temps on idle were around 50°C and under stress between 79-83°C

I'll try to test it tonight to see how it goes.


----------



## Pollo890822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pollo890822*
> 
> I need to test it but I think I saw the speed between 3-4 Ghz, the temps on idle were around 50°C and under stress between 79-83°C
> 
> I'll try to test it tonight to see how it goes.


So here are the results:

Using Prime 95 and HW Monitor I stressed the CPU, the hightest temp was 89 degrees after 10 min doing it.

I checked the CPU Speed and while using the 240 W AC Adapter the speed was limited to 2.28 GHz all the time (this confirms that the PSU doesn't help the clock speed.

When I stopped Prime 95 the CPU clock speed changed to 3.60GHz.

Let me know what you guys think about this.


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pollo890822*
> 
> So here are the results:
> 
> Using Prime 95 and HW Monitor I stressed the CPU, the hightest temp was 89 degrees after 10 min doing it.
> 
> I checked the CPU Speed and while using the 240 W AC Adapter the speed was limited to 2.28 GHz all the time (this confirms that the PSU doesn't help the clock speed.
> 
> When I stopped Prime 95 the CPU clock speed changed to 3.60GHz.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think about this.


Interesting. That's actually a lower clock speed than my 4770 under load, which was 3.0 ghz. I didn't use prime95 though.


----------



## Pollo890822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibanezbass*
> 
> Interesting. That's actually a lower clock speed than my 4770 under load, which was 3.0 ghz. I didn't use prime95 though.


What program did you use?


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pollo890822*
> 
> What program did you use?


Geekbench 3. I just watched as the benchmark loaded the cores down.


----------



## absoluteczech

FYI these are $399 now at Dell. Just got one and bought 16GB of ram from amazon (had a gc left) gonna take my 512gb ssd out of my monster wc'd system and start selling the pieces. I hardly play games anymore and when I do its for 1hr max.

Getting rid of a Custom built wc'd i7 4790k , asus maximums formula board, 16gb ram, and gtx 780.

Hope I don't regret this!


----------



## Six-Strings

I'm assuming the GPU is a mobile GTX 750?

Does it have an external power brick?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *absoluteczech*
> 
> FYI these are $399 now at Dell. Just got one and bought 16GB of ram from amazon (had a gc left) gonna take my 512gb ssd out of my monster wc'd system and start selling the pieces. I hardly play games anymore and when I do its for 1hr max.
> 
> Getting rid of a Custom built wc'd i7 4790k , asus maximums formula board, 16gb ram, and gtx 780.
> 
> Hope I don't regret this!


I'll buy the i7 off of you! PM me!


----------



## absoluteczech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> I'll buy the i7 off of you! PM me!


Replied!


----------



## absoluteczech

One more thing, do you guys think there will be an issue with NVidia drivers when windows 10 comes out?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

That's an Awesome machine! I'm thinking of doing watercooling to my current rig.


----------



## Reindoonicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *absoluteczech*
> 
> One more thing, do you guys think there will be an issue with NVidia drivers when windows 10 comes out?


Even if there are, shouldn't be too much of a problem, as both Dell and Nvidia are reputable companies and will want to keep supporting this relatively fresh product.


----------



## ZL580

Anyone elses rear USB 3.0 jacks not recognizing anything? I cannot get mine to work at all.


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I'm assuming the GPU is a mobile GTX 750?
> 
> Does it have an external power brick?


Anyone? I get conflicting information from google, ranging from an overclocked GTX 750m to and underclocked GTX 860m.

The power brick question might be even more important, however.


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Anyone? I get conflicting information from google, ranging from an overclocked GTX 750m to and underclocked GTX 860m.
> 
> The power brick question might be even more important, however.


Yes it has an external power brick about the size you'd expect from a 17" performance laptop.

The GPU in the Alpha is an overclocked 860M. It is roughly on par with the desktop 750 Ti. It is the Maxwell 860M, not the Kepler variant.


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *absoluteczech*
> 
> One more thing, do you guys think there will be an issue with NVidia drivers when windows 10 comes out?


Not a problem, once Nvidia releases drivers they can be modified for the Alpha. A page or two back I have a link to the latest Nvidia drivers that I've modified to work on our Alphas.


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nine7six*
> 
> Not a problem, once Nvidia releases drivers they can be modified for the Alpha. A page or two back I have a link to the latest Nvidia drivers that I've modified to work on our Alphas.


Windows 8.1 drivers work on the technical preview and will probably work on the RTM. However, I'm guessing DX12 will need a new driver.


----------



## updawg

I am getting an Alienware Alpha this Wednesday and currently have a 4770t in another build that I am thinking about swapping into this system. How much of a performance increase should I expect? Or is it not worth swapping in due to throttling?


----------



## absoluteczech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *updawg*
> 
> I am getting an Alienware Alpha this Wednesday and currently have a 4770t in another build that I am thinking about swapping into this system. How much of a performance increase should I expect? Or is it not worth swapping in due to throttling?


from skimming this thread there are 2 sides.

you get a slight increase in cpu performance (some games may not perform better if they dont utilize the 4 cores) + it downlocks and the added heat.

I would personally try it with the i3 first.

btw updawg if yours hasnt shipped yet from dell, contact them and say youre thinking about canceling the order. I just did and they offered me a $40 credit to keep it.


----------



## updawg

Oh nice trick I got mine for $384, I used my works EPP and it took off an extra 4%. I also had a $125 dell e-gift card from a monitor purchase in January so this was super cheap. Unfortunately I already received shipping notification.

Also I read if you call and complain and state that you read it comes with a SSHD that they will ship you out one free of charge. If you look at the same model that is posted on Amazon is states its an SSHD.


----------



## absoluteczech

nice, thanks


----------



## ZL580

I ordered a i5 4570t to swap with my i3, it is a 35w part that runs 2.9 but has 3.6 turbo. Still just 2 cores with hyper-threading. Should give me a good bump in emulators and provide the highest quad-core like performance without throttle.

Anyone have and bench suggestions before i swap? i5 comes thursday...


----------



## Snowned

This was the point of my sum it post. The power draw even in range is bios/firmware limited and the TDP limiting factor under load kills clock speed.
i3 or bust in these things.
Maybe just maybe.... a Devil trail i7S edition 4790 would touch 4.0 but only on 1 core (stock turbo).
You could possibly force all cores to 4.0 all the time it would surely back clock you on a more frequent rate.
I use the 4790S for a trick vs 4770/90k models in full size builds they sip energy and preform great forced turbo or stock rate 4.0 on all cores on just about any mobo these days.
This is with a cheapy closed loop or $20.00 aftermarket 92mm-120mm air cooler to keep temps in the 50-60 range a standard 2-4 120/140mm fan case.
The 4790S run warm on stock cooler even with stock settings and turbo boost sometimes in a decent airflow case much better than the alpha.

It's and opinion and fact unless you need it for light semi professional work aside from gaming there is no use for a i5-i7 in the alpha as the clock speeds in real world will let you down compared to saving a couple hundred bones. use the stock i3 or a faster one.
It's is all you need for gaming paired with a robust but non enthusiast card like the 650m.


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> This was the point of my sum it post. The power draw even in range is bios/firmware limited and the TDP limiting factor under load kills clock speed.
> i3 or bust in these things.
> Maybe just maybe.... a Devil trail i7S edition 4790 would touch 4.0 but only on 1 core (stock turbo).
> You could possibly force all cores to 4.0 all the time it would surely back clock you on a more frequent rate.
> I use the 4790S for a trick vs 4770/90k models in full size builds they sip energy and preform great forced turbo or stock rate 4.0 on all cores on just about any mobo these days.
> This is with a cheapy closed loop or $20.00 aftermarket 92mm-120mm air cooler to keep temps in the 50-60 range a standard 2-4 120/140mm fan case.
> The 4790S run warm on stock cooler even with stock settings and turbo boost sometimes in a decent airflow case much better than the alpha.
> 
> It's and opinion and fact unless you need it for light semi professional work aside from gaming there is no use for a i5-i7 in the alpha as the clock speeds in real world will let you down compared to saving a couple hundred bones. use the stock i3 or a faster one.
> It's is all you need for gaming paired with a robust but non enthusiast card like the 650m.


I disagree with some of this post. My 4770 is able to hit its turbo clock under a single core load. You're assuming that performance is linear as well, it is not. The i7 will still outperform the i3 and i5 even at limited clocks. It may not make a big difference in single threaded games, but it will make a difference in cpu heavy applications. But as you said, the i3 is more than sufficient for the gaming side. I just threw the 4770 in because I wasn't using it







... Also, it's an overclocked 860M not a 650M...


----------



## Snowned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibanezbass*
> 
> I disagree with some of this post. My 4770 is able to hit its turbo clock under a single core load. You're assuming that performance is linear as well, it is not. The i7 will still outperform the i3 and i5 even at limited clocks. It may not make a big difference in single threaded games, but it will make a difference in cpu heavy applications. But as you said, the i3 is more than sufficient for the gaming side. I just threw the 4770 in because I wasn't using it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Also, it's an overclocked 860M not a 650M...


Yes 860m* Also I stated i7 and professional use (apps) aka anything that would use an i7 for real. Along with also acknowledged single core turbo of the 4790s (4.0) turbo single core. Performance is not linear but in a no restrictions world on heat an i3-i7 or xeon haswell through devils trail is 15% at best an only with something like a titan graphics card.

Awesome on having a 4770 laying around for sure. Since you use some professional apps it will help.

The general audiance coming by asking is more should I get one and how should one modify it.

Simpke answer base model with 8~16gb and a ssd ssd. Based on heat longevity and gaming performance a for a primarily gaming machine that will not last "futureproofing" my suggestion and test thus far show a dual core witb high clock speeds being most beneficial. Kind of the same gig price per performance anywhere else even in this same forum about other builds.

Cut and dry the alphas a great cheap way to get a good rig to start and "clean" up for anyone looking. Buying a higher model or upgrading the cpu is for enthusiast who understand and often wish to argue lol. Anywho ive gone down the max it out rout a couple dozen times in my life the alphas got i3 blood written all over it due to its cooling and size


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> Cut and dry the alphas a great cheap way to get a good rig to start and "clean" up for anyone looking. Buying a higher model or upgrading the cpu is for enthusiast who understand and often wish to argue lol. Anywho ive gone down the max it out rout a couple dozen times in my life the alphas got i3 blood written all over it due to its cooling and size


Completely agree. I tossed in an i7-4790 early on with SSD and the what not. It performed well in everything, but not as fully impressed in games. So, I gutted it and left just the memory in the unit and the stock i3. The SSD will go back in when I get an M2 SSD for my current rig. I think the i3 is a good chip. Add to that the SSD and 8-16GB ram upgrade, and you have a very nice little gaming rig that can max a few games, and will run others quite well (with the graphics turned down to PS4 spec).


----------



## ZL580

You guys have suggestions for usb 3.0 drivers for the rear usb's? My ports are providing power to my phone and ps4 controllers but windows is not acknowledging them when i plug in external HD and 360 adapter


----------



## updawg

Does the Xbox receiver fit in the hidden USB compartment?


----------



## ZL580

No it will not


----------



## updawg

Is the receiver itself too big or is it the cable? I can always shorten the cable.


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *updawg*
> 
> Is the receiver itself too big or is it the cable? I can always shorten the cable.


both.. receiver it too large and there isn't enough room for the cable.. I use it for my wireless logitech tk820 kb/mouse dongle..


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibanezbass*
> 
> Windows 8.1 drivers work on the technical preview and will probably work on the RTM. However, I'm guessing DX12 will need a new driver.


oh ok, I did not know that.. I have not tried windows 10.. the current driver supplied by Nvidia only goes up to windows 8.1 in the config file.. once they release a driver with windows 10 in the config file, it will be easy to simply add the hardware ID..


----------



## updawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nine7six*
> 
> both.. receiver it too large and there isn't enough room for the cable.. I use it for my wireless logitech tk820 kb/mouse dongle..




I think if I take it out of it's case and shorten the cable I can make it fit. I'll post some images this weekend if I can get it to work.


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *updawg*
> 
> 
> 
> I think if I take it out of it's case and shorten the cable I can make it fit. I'll post some images this weekend if I can get it to work.


I had the same idea yesterday! I was going to try it today when I get time. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## vster

I've installed the i3-4370 and while running Geekbench or just downloading my steam library my temps are hitting in the mid 90s and high 50s to 60s at idle. I've reapplied the thermal paste in different ways and can't seem to get the temps down.

What temps are you all getting on the stock CPU and should I be worried?

Also I ran a stress test through the BIOS and my fan speeds got higher than they ever did during the other times that my temps were high.


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vster*
> 
> I've installed the i3-4370 and while running Geekbench or just downloading my steam library my temps are hitting in the mid 90s and high 50s to 60s at idle. I've reapplied the thermal paste in different ways and can't seem to get the temps down.
> 
> What temps are you all getting on the stock CPU and should I be worried?


Wow that's roasty. My i7 only hit high 70s to low 80s under Geekbench and low to mid 70s in Dying Light. Are you sure you've applied the thermal paste correctly? Rice size spread out thinly with a credit card? And did you get the heatsink back on correctly? How are the fans? Are they blasting when you are seeing 90s? Also, is your cpu usage sitting at 100% for some reason? 50s idle is probably about where I'd expect it. The fans aren't really blowing at that temp and the heatsink is small. I believe mine idles around mid 50s after push it at all.


----------



## absoluteczech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vster*
> 
> I've installed the i3-4370 and while running Geekbench or just downloading my steam library my temps are hitting in the mid 90s and high 50s to 60s at idle. I've reapplied the thermal paste in different ways and can't seem to get the temps down.
> 
> What temps are you all getting on the stock CPU and should I be worried?


Check your bios. You sure youre not giving it too much voltage? Reset the bios maybe if you've made any adjustments. And like the other poster said, check your tim application.


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *absoluteczech*
> 
> Check your bios. You sure youre not giving it too much voltage? Reset the bios maybe if you've made any adjustments. And like the other poster said, check your tim application.


I don't believe that the voltage is adjustable in the Alpha bios, is it?


----------



## absoluteczech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibanezbass*
> 
> I don't believe that the voltage is adjustable in the Alpha bios, is it?


I havent received mine, but from what i was reading, it sounded like you could...? But perhaps not?


----------



## vster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *absoluteczech*
> 
> Check your bios. You sure youre not giving it too much voltage? Reset the bios maybe if you've made any adjustments. And like the other poster said, check your tim application.


I just popped in the new cpu and didn't make any other changes. (I'm a noob)

I tried the pea and rice grain methods but didn't try spreading it. I'll have to give that a whirl.


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vster*
> 
> I just popped in the new cpu and didn't make any other changes. (I'm a noob)
> 
> I tried the pea and rice grain methods but didn't try spreading it. I'll have to give that a whirl.


Make sure you clean the heatsink and cpu with rubbing alcohol first. Let it dry. A rice grain amount should be enough to cover the cpu. If not, use a tad more. Share your results.


----------



## ZL580

Dont spread the paste, you can create air pockets with the spread method. But do clean both pieces with rubbing alcohol.

The 4370 is one of the highest stock clocked haswells they make behind the 4790k. It runs hot even with the stock intel fan in a normal desktop situation.

What speed is it able to run at in the alpha? Obviously not full speed since it is a 54w part since it seems like anything above get throttled down. If you read reviews on newegg and microcenter everyone speaks about how hot it runs, but it is a fantastic budget gaming/emulation processor. I only ask because I thought of this as a replacement myself.

Dell has released new bios and chipset drivers today too. The specs mention Haswell refresh, pretty sure the 4370 is a refresh part. Wouldnt hurt to try those out









BTW all, there are new video drivers out today too....not much for details, but I guess I will try them and let you know what I find

EDIT: Ok looks like the VIdeo Driver is 345.01, I did not install it though as I am using the modified most recent release thanks to nine7six


----------



## vster

Ok, tonight I tried Arctic Silver's thin line between the cores (per the instructions) with my Antec Formula 7 - capped at 96c

Did the full out Arctic Silver 5 recommended application with Arctic Silver 5 and heat sink tinting. I hit 84c just browsing.

According to HWMonitor the i3-4370 does hit 3.8GHz. The crazy thing is the fans seem to run the same speed no matter what.



I'll try the new bios if it'll ever download lol!


----------



## ibanezbass

I just noticed that the plastic is not straight on the back of my Alpha. The top has a small bump near the line across the top. Is this purposeful or a defect?


----------



## ZL580

Vster. Hmmmm, looks like you are able to draw more than 35w and your hitting the limits of the fan/heatsink combo inside the alpha. 3.8 is blazing fast and more than enough paired with our 860m's for gaming, good job.


----------



## wbc1

Hi guys, new here, just ordered a base unit and should be here over the weekend!

Just a quick question, I have a used crucial m4 ssd laying around, how would I go about copying/reinstalling windows8 on the ssd from the hdd?

I would prefer a fresh install if possible over cloning as I do not have any other accessories and Ive heard fresh install is generally better?

Thanks so much!


----------



## absoluteczech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wbc1*
> 
> Hi guys, new here, just ordered a base unit and should be here over the weekend!
> 
> Just a quick question, I have a used crucial m4 ssd laying around, how would I go about copying/reinstalling windows8 on the ssd from the hdd?
> 
> I would prefer a fresh install if possible over cloning as I do not have any other accessories and Ive heard fresh install is generally better?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Yea I would do a clean install. Or you can order a small 2.5 usb enclosure and do a clone.


----------



## wbc1

Does dell come with any reinstall software? Either DVD or USB? I have got an external dvd drive so could i be able to re install that way?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wbc1*
> 
> Hi guys, new here, just ordered a base unit and should be here over the weekend!
> 
> Just a quick question, I have a used crucial m4 ssd laying around, how would I go about copying/reinstalling windows8 on the ssd from the hdd?
> 
> I would prefer a fresh install if possible over cloning as I do not have any other accessories and Ive heard fresh install is generally better?
> 
> Thanks so much!


On a FRESH unit, I'd go with cloning. Then again, on a unit that had stuff installed, I'd clone and then do an Alienware Respawn over the image to get it back to factory.


----------



## Methos75

Maybe I am late to the party here, but when did Geforce Experience start to work on the Alpha?


----------



## youra6

Anyone here have success using CL9 1600 DDR3L sticks on the Alpha?


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Anyone here have success using CL9 1600 DDR3L sticks on the Alpha?


I'm using http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-Performance-1600MHz-CMSX16GX3M2B1600C9/dp/B00EXPNG5Y with no issues


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nine7six*
> 
> I'm using http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-Performance-1600MHz-CMSX16GX3M2B1600C9/dp/B00EXPNG5Y with no issues


Perfect! Exactly what i needed to know.


----------



## ibanezbass

Anyone know how to control the fans manually?


----------



## RecoveringDewAddict

I've been watching this forum for a few months and just picked up my Alpha from Best Buy..On sale for $449 this week and used a 10% movers coupon on it so it was about $5 more than going through Dell. Buying it local allows me to return if I have any issues without paying the shipping back to Dell. Dropped an SSD in it and so far it's great. Super easy to use the Alienware backup and restore utility to reinstall the factory image on the new SSD. Really like how easy it is to work in side the machine.


----------



## updawg

Can someone be my hero? I bought this ram http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CQ35GYE/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and I get blinking yellow lights on boot. If I use the stick by itself it works. I'm trying to figure out if it is a compatability issue between the sticks or if dimm 2 on the mother board is bad. Can someone try this scenario for me. Run the ram in dimm 2 by itself and see if it works. I get yellow blinking lights with one stick in dimm 2 and nothing in dimm 1. If it works I have to return the alpha if it doesn't I have to try a new stick of ram.


----------



## Snowned

Welcome to the crew! Perfect decision I might add. They really are nice for Lan party's (easy to move), Having guest over ("console multiplayer" Gaunlet it great just pick up a few more xbox controllers for 4 player fun), and general gaming solo. My wife and I both got rid of our laptops, a custom rigs and roll 2 alphas in the home now. Less shiz to deal with as well. Practicing for future tiny home life


----------



## ZL580

So i "upgraded" my i3 to a i5 4570T (basically a i3 with turbo boost, still 2 core w/HT 2.9 with 3.6 turbo). I can hit 3.6ghz for a split second but borderlands pre sequel runs at about 3400 constantly. Hell, 500mhz bump isnt bad. I also see it running at similar speeds when using dolphin emulator and pcsx2. Running full speed I might add.









I love this machine! BTW my rear usb 3.0 issue is internal. Alienware support (not dell) was extremely helpful. They tried installing new drivers via remote access to no avail. They are sending me a pre-paid box and said turn around time is 3-5 days. Great service!


----------



## DaNiJ3L

Can anyone please confirm that Alpha is capable of running ESXi (VT-x is functional).

P.S. It's only for testing purposes, I'm aware of performance limitations


----------



## ejay81

I have brand new stock oem 4GB RAM stick from the entry level Alpha that I just got. If anyone wants to add another like for like 4GB stick to upgrade their system please PM me. I'm willing to sell it with shipping included for $30.

Thanks


----------



## monokitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nine7six*
> 
> If anyone is interested I modified Nvidia's 347.88 driver to work with our Alphas. Before you install this driver just double check you have the same hardware ID as my base model Alpha. Go to control panel, hardware and sound, device manager, display adapters, right click on your gpu and select properties. Details tab then select Hardware IDs. If you see "PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1392&SUBSYS_066A1028" then this driver will work. If you have a different ID let me know and I can modify the Drivers for your ID.
> 
> D/L the driver directly from Nvidia ( 347.88 )
> 
> Extract the driver and go to /347.88/Win8_WinVista_Win7_64/International/Display.Driver and copy the modified nvdmi.inf file ( nvdmi.inf )to this folder. replace the exisiting file.
> 
> now download display driver uninstaller ( DDU ), it will pop up telling you to run in safe mode. select ok and your computer will reboot in safe mode. select nvidia driver and let it remove. reboot once completed and go back to your desktop.
> 
> now we need to disable driver signage enforcement ( how to disable driver signature verification )
> 
> once your system reboots get back to the desktop and go to the /347.88/Win8_WinVista_Win7_64/International/ folder and double click Setup. It will now install 347.88 display driver. Once complete you need to reboot.
> 
> I received a slight bump in performance with this update.
> 
> 3DMark Skydiver (10884) w/347.88 (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6469656 )
> 3DMark Skydiver (10791) w/344.75 (http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2908063 )
> 
> If anyone needs any helps or has any questions let me know. Rep appreciated


New NVIDIA drivers are out.

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/83821/en-us

v350.12. Will you update our 'hacked' drivers?


----------



## ZL580

ejay81 PM sent


----------



## andersonpm

How i can control my alpha's fans? I used afterburn but didn't work
The i3 4gb model will run GTA V?


----------



## ZL580

If a ps4 or xbone can play it, the alpha can play it 20% better


----------



## Greg.Steele

Here I modded his original file for the new drivers 350.12, follow his original instructions, but use this file.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/326219eya2xxuiu/nvdmi.inf?dl=0


----------



## roadrage99

I followed all the steps for the driver install and I get "NVIDIA Installer failed" each time. I was able to pass the System check, license agreement and then chose the recommended install option...it goes about 3% and fails. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Greg.Steele

Turn off device driver signing.


----------



## roadrage99

I had an issue with turning off the driver signature. I did not have the press f7 scroll option when going through the advanced settings. Im wondering if there is a conflict with me restarting and booting directly into kodi.


----------



## Kazenokatana

I saw this thread and decided to create an account to this forum based of the impressions in here. I bought the base system from Dell's $400 deal and I can't wait for it to arrive.

I'm even more excited because it appears that GTA5 is running a lot better than I expected on this system. I read a comment online mentioning that at 1080p with no MSAA and everything set to "Very High" it gets about 50-40 fps on average.


----------



## DaNiJ3L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaNiJ3L*
> 
> Can anyone please confirm that Alpha is capable of running ESXi (VT-x is functional).
> 
> P.S. It's only for testing purposes, I'm aware of performance limitations


Anyone?

Pretty please with cherry on top.


----------



## monokitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazenokatana*
> 
> I saw this thread and decided to create an account to this forum based of the impressions in here. I bought the base system from Dell's $400 deal and I can't wait for it to arrive.
> 
> I'm even more excited because it appears that GTA5 is running a lot better than I expected on this system. I read a comment online mentioning that at 1080p with no MSAA and everything set to "Very High" it gets about 50-40 fps on average.


I have it running on my Alpha -- i3, 8GB, 250GB SSD, o/c'd GPU. By default, on 1920-by-1200, it set the graphical settings to a combination of Normal, High and Very High. The textures are set to Normal because High or above requires more than 2GB of VRAM which the Alpha caps out at. Smaller details like shadows and reflections and water quality were on High or Very High. I averaged in the low-to-mid 40's for FPS at that setup; if you drop it down to 1680-by-1050 and leave the details the same, I normally stay in the 50-zone FPS wise (heavy action can dip it a bit). Still need to do some more tweaking.


----------



## ejay81

Can I ask why the alpha requires special Nvidia drivers? Isn't this essentially the 860m slightly overclocked? Being i read that Geforce Experience works on the alpha now dont driver updates just get pushed out from their software?


----------



## Kazenokatana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejay81*
> 
> Can I ask why the alpha requires special Nvidia drivers? Isn't this essentially the 860m slightly overclocked? Being i read that Geforce Experience works on the alpha now dont driver updates just get pushed out from their software?


If I understand it correctly it is because this is a custom made GPU and not simply a regular 860m.

I believe with that in mind it is also more powerful than a regular 860m.


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monokitty*
> 
> New NVIDIA drivers are out.
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/83821/en-us
> 
> v350.12. Will you update our 'hacked' drivers?


Sorry just saw your post. I see Greg Steele modified the driver, if you have any issues lmk and ill modify when i get home


----------



## srabo100

I have a spare i5-4670k and Seagate 600SSD 480gb lyng around, would it be worth it to order the Alienware Alpha and swap the CPU and SSD? Thanks.


----------



## Kazenokatana

It'll definitely be a worth it put in an SSD I just decided to throw in my old SSD and the speed increase is amazing the SSD they shipped this with was a huge under performer. CPU Wise I don't think it'll be able to take the CPU you have in mind due to the significantly larger power draw.


----------



## Ronin22222

Anybody know how to set up a user account to boot Kodi directly? I like how there's a user account for Win 8 and one for the AlphaUI and I can use Auto Login for WIndows to boot either one directly depending on what I want to do. I figured since the AlphaUI is just a modded Kodi that I should be able to set up a third user account that runs like the AlphaUI account except that it boots Kodi directly instead of the UI. I see on Kodi's help that there are programs to set it up but they seem to be more permanent solutions instead of just setting up a new user account. Any ideas?


----------



## ejay81

So is Dell/Nvidia not updating the drivers for this custom 860m at all and leaving it up to us to figure out this work around? That's pretty crappy.. Based on how the drivers are being compiled and doesn't appear any changes are being made to further gain the benefits from this 860m GPU, just ensuring its able to be installed.

Being i was told that GameStream is now supported there must be some tie to the Nvidia GeForce experience software...


----------



## Kazenokatana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejay81*
> 
> So is Dell/Nvidia not updating the drivers for this custom 860m at all and leaving it up to us to figure out this work around? That's pretty crappy.. Based on how the drivers are being compiled and doesn't appear any changes are being made to further gain the benefits from this 860m GPU, just ensuring its able to be installed.
> 
> Being i was told that GameStream is now supported there must be some tie to the Nvidia GeForce experience software...


Nvidia just released new drivers not even a week ago. In that package they also added Geforce Experience support for everything except driver updates.


----------



## roadrage99

I still cannot get GeForce Experience to recognize my GPU...what update allowed this to function?

The new Nvidia driver cannot be downloaded because my Alpha cannot perform reboot into the desktop as it reboots into Kodi directly.

Ronin2222....to boot into Kodi, you have to uninstall the UI, download Kodi, download the Kodi manager, delete the "Alpha" profile in windows, create a new profile and set the parameters to boot without signing in. It works well and is a better UI than the modded cofluence UI the original Alpha. The only issue Im experiencing is the driver update without validation.


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nine7six*
> 
> If anyone is interested I modified Nvidia's 347.88 driver to work with our Alphas. Before you install this driver just double check you have the same hardware ID as my base model Alpha. Go to control panel, hardware and sound, device manager, display adapters, right click on your gpu and select properties. Details tab then select Hardware IDs. If you see "PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1392&SUBSYS_066A1028" then this driver will work. If you have a different ID let me know and I can modify the Drivers for your ID.
> 
> D/L the driver directly from Nvidia ( 347.88 )
> 
> Extract the driver and go to /347.88/Win8_WinVista_Win7_64/International/Display.Driver and copy the modified nvdmi.inf file ( nvdmi.inf )to this folder. replace the exisiting file.
> 
> now download display driver uninstaller ( DDU ), it will pop up telling you to run in safe mode. select ok and your computer will reboot in safe mode. select nvidia driver and let it remove. reboot once completed and go back to your desktop.
> 
> now we need to disable driver signage enforcement ( how to disable driver signature verification )
> 
> once your system reboots get back to the desktop and go to the /347.88/Win8_WinVista_Win7_64/International/ folder and double click Setup. It will now install 347.88 display driver. Once complete you need to reboot.
> 
> I received a slight bump in performance with this update.
> 
> 3DMark Skydiver (10884) w/347.88 (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6469656 )
> 3DMark Skydiver (10791) w/344.75 (http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2908063 )
> 
> If anyone needs any helps or has any questions let me know. Rep appreciated


For 350.12 nvdmi.inf


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadrage99*
> 
> I still cannot get GeForce Experience to recognize my GPU...what update allowed this to function?
> 
> The new Nvidia driver cannot be downloaded because my Alpha cannot perform reboot into the desktop as it reboots into Kodi directly.
> 
> Ronin2222....to boot into Kodi, you have to uninstall the UI, download Kodi, download the Kodi manager, delete the "Alpha" profile in windows, create a new profile and set the parameters to boot without signing in. It works well and is a better UI than the modded cofluence UI the original Alpha. The only issue Im experiencing is the driver update without validation.


reboot and once in the Alpha UI just ctrl+alt+del and select log out. then log in to your account.


----------



## roadrage99

I try disabling xbmc startup from the launcher utility, boot into desktop and still cannot get the blue screen with option to disable verification.


----------



## wbc1

Anyone able to change the AlphaUI password? The only way I could do this is change it via Ctrl+Alt+Del. But after changing it, windows doesn't automatically log into AlphaUI as before (it says password is incorrect and I have to reenter the new password.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ejay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> I have no issues either sending it back to be upgraded, or buying an implementation of the external GPU box that can run(somehow) through one of the USB 3.0's on the back. For now, it holds it's own pretty well. Hopefully, there will be a way to upgrade the GPU at a later time though.


I ran into this issue as well. If I recall i went into the user/account settings within Windows 8 (Logged in under my Windows Live account) and chose the Alpha UI user and modified/changed the password from there. It then started working again without the need to manually enter each time. I also had been getting "incorrect" password error like you mentioned at one point and this process cleared it up.


----------



## ryanm136

Hi everyone i got my alienware alpha i3 last week all looked good. But i bin trying to play dayz which i can do at about 50-40 fps but every like 2-3 mins i drop fps down to about 2fps and just lags for about 1min. When i get the task manger up it say disk is at 99% only lasts about 1 min then drops down to 5%. Its been doing this all the time even if i have no games or applications open. have any of you had this done to you its making me wanna sell it and buy a different pc.


----------



## ejay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanm136*
> 
> Hi everyone i got my alienware alpha i3 last week all looked good. But i bin trying to play dayz which i can do at about 50-40 fps but every like 2-3 mins i drop fps down to about 2fps and just lags for about 1min. When i get the task manger up it say disk is at 99% only lasts about 1 min then drops down to 5%. Its been doing this all the time even if i have no games or applications open. have any of you had this done to you its making me wanna sell it and buy a different pc.


You may have a bigger issue but the standard spinning disks provided with the alphas are awful. I noticed stutter time to time (while not nearly as bad as what you are talking about), however when i installed a SSD the whole system especially gaming greatly improved.


----------



## ryanm136

I have just ordered another 4gb ram so i am upping that to 8gb of ram now i just dont wanna pay £100 for a new ssd and it still does it. Just want to no if any one plays dayz on the alpha i3 and if it works for them or if i will have to upgrade the hdd to ssd and upgrade the i3 to the i5.


----------



## srabo100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazenokatana*
> 
> It'll definitely be a worth it put in an SSD I just decided to throw in my old SSD and the speed increase is amazing the SSD they shipped this with was a huge under performer. CPU Wise I don't think it'll be able to take the CPU you have in mind due to the significantly larger power draw.


well...according to this article

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2015-alienware-alpha-review

The Alpha will automaticly downclock the CPU to keep it within the PSU wattage.


----------



## Snowned

The alpha can and will down clock but this is more an issue with i5/i7 non T's and sometimes T version.
Both my wifes stock 4130T (2.9) version and my 4150(3.5) non T version never downclock.

The issue with his game is the standard HDD. Read through the forums and you will get the gist the stock alphas best and you need to pair any alpha with an SSD our of the gate.


----------



## Snowned

SSD or bust with the alpha the standard hdd does like 30 mb/s on regular with some peaks 110 for a few seconds.

Any cheap old SSD (recommend 250-500GB) runs 250-550 mb/s day in day out.


----------



## srabo100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> The alpha can and will down clock but this is more an issue with i5/i7 non T's and sometimes T version.
> Both my wifes stock 4130T (2.9) version and my 4150(3.5) non T version never downclock.
> 
> The issue with his game is the standard HDD. Read through the forums and you will get the gist the stock alphas best and you need to pair any alpha with an SSD our of the gate.


Well..I have a spare I54670k left overfrom another PC. The only way to know for sure is probably just swap it out with the I3 and see if my alpha will downclock it or not. I have already installed another 4gb stick of ram and swapped the HDD for a Seagate 600 SSD 480gb.

So my question is, with the ram and SSD upgrade, how much of a performance will I get if I swap the I5 for an I54670k. The main upgrde will probably be from dual core to quad. and unless I order a 180w PSU, the CPU will probably downclock to 2.9ghz to keep it within the 130w PSU that the Alpha comes with, is that correct?


----------



## ZL580

Upgrading the power supply will not allow more power to be fed to the processor. Power distribution is locked through the BIOS


----------



## berva

SSD makes a massive difference as we all know. Removing the Alienware UI is also recommended.

My Alpha rig is a i5-4690 @ 3.50GHz (remember you can use ANY haswell chipset)
16GB RAM
1 TB SSD

Now to the overclocking - Using MSI Afterburner - Core clock set to +135 MHz and graphics clock to + 435MHz (runs like a dream and getting good FPS gains)

* If you leave the Alienware UI installed it does not load MSI afterburner settings on boot.

Please not that on heavy load of CPU it DOES reduce on the fly the speed. Nothing to stress about as its automatic. so my 3.50GHz will at times operate at 2.9, no big deal, hardly notice a thing.

If anyone has any questions regarding upgrading RAM, CPU or HDD just let me know, happy to answer.


----------



## srabo100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berva*
> 
> SSD makes a massive difference as we all know. Removing the Alienware UI is also recommended.
> 
> My Alpha rig is a i5-4690 @ 3.50GHz (remember you can use ANY haswell chipset)
> 16GB RAM
> 1 TB SSD
> 
> Now to the overclocking - Using MSI Afterburner - Core clock set to +135 MHz and graphics clock to + 435MHz (runs like a dream and getting good FPS gains)
> 
> * If you leave the Alienware UI installed it does not load MSI afterburner settings on boot.
> 
> Please not that on heavy load of CPU it DOES reduce on the fly the speed. Nothing to stress about as its automatic. so my 3.50GHz will at times operate at 2.9, no big deal, hardly notice a thing.
> 
> If anyone has any questions regarding upgrading RAM, CPU or HDD just let me know, happy to answer.


So is there a big difference in day to day and gaming+productivity when moving from a dual core to quad core?

I will mainly be using the Alpha for web browsing, some light gaming, and productivity (word processing, 3d modeling, converting video)


----------



## berva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srabo100*
> 
> So is there a big difference in day to day and gaming+productivity when moving from a dual core to quad core?
> 
> I will mainly be using the Alpha for web browsing, some light gaming, and productivity (word processing, 3d modeling, converting video)


You will not need to go to a quad core if you plan to do light gaming. If you plan to use the Alpha for Web and productivity then the dual core is sufficient.

Some of the newer games such as Far Cry 4 perform way better with a quad core CPU though. (20 - 30% better performance)


----------



## anoff

Does 'any' Haswell include the xeons? i'm looking at a v3 1230, but it doesn't have an integrated GPU, don't know if that matters.


----------



## Snowned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoff*
> 
> Does 'any' Haswell include the xeons? i'm looking at a v3 1230, but it doesn't have an integrated GPU, don't know if that matters.


I have tested e3 1230v3 and it does not work.







The nvidia 650m is a mobile gpu and is constrained by the fact of needing a igp to rely on for "power options". I just artifacted ran slow and could not run 2d/3d over like 10fps


----------



## Snowned

Here are some older post, reviews, and thoughs thus far in the forum summed up.

Snowned
For those thinking of taking the alpha plunge and sick of wading through debate from multiple views...... ill sum it up. Bolding most common or useful upgrades.

Which one?
Buy the base mode when it is $450 rangel

How much ram?

16GB of ram $90-130
8GB (matching sticks) is good enough.

What speed

1600mhz is best price per performance.
Faster than 1600mhz is for people with to much money and no brains as the alpha does not care.

Is the hard drive fine?

YOU NEED AN SSD UPGRADE TARGET $80-$120 for 250GB size and $180-$220 for 500GB size
I got and ssd from X brand or z brand because 10k iops or 50-100mbs faster...you will not notice this.

How does it play on just about 99.9% of games - trolls picking out the most ridiculous games with no replay-ability that they don't even play on a regular basis?

1080p medium up to 60fps
720p ultra up to 60fps.

Does it overheat will it die?

NO, I have and many others ran it at 80-90c range for 4-8 hours a day gaming over several months with no issues.

CPU UPGRADE?

No or Maybe?

Other and myself have tried everything imaginable in these little beast and core count is not the issue gaming. Why others think the alpha uses extra cores in games differently then every other benchmark on the net ill never know.... but these are the facts jack.

i3 stock 2.9ghz good enough for most but the 650m does open up with higher clock speeds (not solely cores).

i3 non devils trail 3.4-3.6ghz $100-$120 (smooths AAA games releases in late 2014-2015 due to clock speed opening up gpu)

i5 if it's not faster than 3.2-3.4ghz and under 65 watt tdp there is no point, as it can and will down-clock making intermittent performance gains sometimes.

i7 ...your joking right? the extra cores/threads and heat(TDP) to clock speed ratio(on average) just screwed your wallet over for intermittent performance gains regularly.

Xeon e3 v3 versions - They will boot but not compatible as there is no built in gpu it fails the Nvidia pass though artifacts and runs flawed unable to play anything 3d related.

#373 of 493
22 days ago
Snowned
Here is the maxed out best/worst case scenario for an alpha to run healthy and fast.

Upgraded to i3 3.4-3.6GHZ
Upgraded to 16GB of Ram
Upgraded to 500GB SSD

$820 Best Case(sales)
$920 Worst Case(no sales)


----------



## anoff

Sucks about the Xeon; I want the extra cores/threads because I want to use the box for my work computer, and then be able to play some games on the road. For work, I tend to need the opposite of a gaming rig, as no one thing is particular CPU/ram intensive, but I tend to have upwards of 40 things open. I guess I'll have to think about it some more.


----------



## ZL580

Snowned....860m* and Devils Canyon*

I also think 16gb of memory is overkill


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> I also think 16gb of memory is overkill


Agreed. I run 8GB on mine, my son has yet to complain about any games out of his 200+ Steam library not being able to run with that. Though, he doesn't use Far Cry 4 or GTA V. I still think 8GB is more than enough. The base CPU, 8GB and SSD (as I mentioned way back at launch) are the most significant upgrades. I will consider an i5 when a game forces me to upgrade the processor to a true quad core unit. I saw minimal frame rate increase with the above config, or when I ran with an i7-4790 in it. Though, the moment the new 5th gen core i7 (unlocked) is released; I'll probably jump on that for my desktop and send the 4790 back to my son's Alpha.


----------



## ZL580

Do we know if the new broadwells will be supported? What chipset are we using?


----------



## Rakshir

So just got my Alpha and memory will be in today, I also have a SSD drive I'm hoping fits in the bay. My question is can the standard HDD be used outside of the case as an external drive for the games ? My SSD is only 240gb, so my thought was to use that for booting etc, but use the HDD that came with it, connected via USB, for the game storage ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ZL580

Sure can, there are 2 rear usb that you could use just for that purpose.

Also, is it now confirmed a 54w processor will run at full speed?


----------



## jpk613

Hey, I have the alpha base but i upgraded to 8g of ram. I just got GTA5 on steam but it runs really choppy. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should do to make the game run better? More ram?
Thanks!


----------



## ejay81

Guys I've made some comments on this forum already but wanted to give a quick review of this unit based on the Zotac EN760 which has a Core i5 4200u paired with a GTX 860m (Very similar).

The zotac has nothing on this little beast..

Why an Alpha over Zotac

1. Design
2. Fan Noise
3. Core i3 base is faster than base Core i5 with Zotac
4. Build quality
5. upgradable CPU (While not needed)

The biggest thing I've noticed is the FPS difference.. While i can't put a finger on why the difference is so drastic with this very similar machines my experience was night and day. It may have something to due with the custom GTX 860m (Doubtful that it makes this big of a difference).

FPS Difference:

BF4 (1080p Med Settings) Alpha: 60-100 FPS with AVG FPS around 75 Zotac: 30-60 FPS with AVG FPS 45

CS: GO (1080p Max) Alpha: 130-160 FPS Zotac: 70-100 FPS

Pay Day 2 (1080p Highest Settings) Alpha: 80-110fps Zotac: 55-80fps

I ensured the settings were setup the same, I had the same SSD in my Zotac which i put in my Alpha (Samsung EVO 850) and the same 8GB G.SKill RipJaw dimm.

Loving the performance out of this little guy!


----------



## ejay81

In
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpk613*
> 
> Hey, I have the alpha base but i upgraded to 8g of ram. I just got GTA5 on steam but it runs really choppy. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should do to make the game run better? More ram?
> Thanks!


Im interested to see what others have to say. That should run decent and not lead to a "Choppy" experience. I've read people running on 1080p with Med/High setting combination with an avg of 50fps which is more than playable for this type of game. I did hear that FOV (Field of View) can kill the GPU so maybe try turning that down and see if things improve.... I can't imagine an SSD would really help all that much from going from Choppy to playable. The standard HD in these suck, but that just causes occasional stutter, not constant choppiness.....


----------



## ejay81

Has anyone taken the GPU heat sink off cleaned the GPU die and applied better thermal paste? I notice my GPU at +135Mhz Clock and +450 memory hits 80 celcius on full load, it never goes over but thinking thats a bit higher than an ideal temp.

With stock settings my max hit 79 celcius so its not the overlock, card must just run a bit hot.

Can others chime in and share what their max temp hits under full load on a newer game for 30+ minutes?

Thanks!


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejay81*
> 
> Has anyone taken the GPU heat sink off cleaned the GPU die and applied better thermal paste? I notice my GPU at +135Mhz Clock and +450 memory hits 80 celcius on full load, it never goes over but thinking thats a bit higher than an ideal temp.
> 
> With stock settings my max hit 79 celcius so its not the overlock, card must just run a bit hot.
> 
> Can others chime in and share what their max temp hits under full load on a newer game for 30+ minutes?
> 
> Thanks!


Increasing the core/mem speed won't necessarily raise temps that much. It's when you raise the voltage when the temps really rise.


----------



## mankind

Hi guys, got my alpha today i5/8gb and I bought a 1TB SSD to go with it. Haven't gone home yet to boot it up but there seems to be a few ways to install the SSD:

1) to replace the HDD with the SSD and use the USB recovery media?
2) boot up with original HDD and use alien respawn to create backup media on personal usb stick, then swap drives and use USB to recover onto SSD?

Ideally I would just go with option 1 so I can do the swap first and then turn on the Alpha with the recovery media in the usb and then BOOM start downloading games!

What do you recommend?

Cheers


----------



## wbc1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mankind*
> 
> Hi guys, got my alpha today i5/8gb and I bought a 1TB SSD to go with it. Haven't gone home yet to boot it up but there seems to be a few ways to install the SSD:
> 
> 1) to replace the HDD with the SSD and use the USB recovery media?
> 2) boot up with original HDD and use alien respawn to create backup media on personal usb stick, then swap drives and use USB to recover onto SSD?
> 
> Ideally I would just go with option 1 so I can do the swap first and then turn on the Alpha with the recovery media in the usb and then BOOM start downloading games!
> 
> What do you recommend?
> 
> Cheers


I went with option 2, quick and painless.


----------



## mankind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wbc1*
> 
> I went with option 2, quick and painless.


Ok cool man Thanks. Would there be any difference if I went with option 1? Just seems quicker is all.

Cheers


----------



## wbc1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mankind*
> 
> Ok cool man Thanks. Would there be any difference if I went with option 1? Just seems quicker is all.
> 
> Cheers


Well, 2 reasons why I didnt go with option 1. First, the Alpha doesn't come with an installation USB and it takes a week to request one from Dell. Second, you need to sign into steam with your alpha's hdd first to receive the free steam games.


----------



## monokitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpk613*
> 
> Hey, I have the alpha base but i upgraded to 8g of ram. I just got GTA5 on steam but it runs really choppy. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should do to make the game run better? More ram?
> Thanks!


What frame rate is your definition of choppy? I play at 1920-by-1200 resolution with all options set to High and average 40-55 fps, depending on how much action is going on at once. Normally hovers at the 45 fps mark, often higher and into the 50's. Base Alpha w/ 8GB of RAM. You may want to alter the default graphical options it sets for you. (Which includes multiple options set to Very High.)

Or use Geforce Experience to set the options for you, which yields mid-40 fps performance on average.

Additionally, use the 'hack' method earlier in this thread to get the latest NVIDIA drivers -- it DOES make a difference in GTA V.


----------



## mankind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wbc1*
> 
> Well, 2 reasons why I didnt go with option 1. First, the Alpha doesn't come with an installation USB and it takes a week to request one from Dell. Second, you need to sign into steam with your alpha's hdd first to receive the free steam games.


Took your suggestion and I'm now happily replying to you from my alpha. Thanks for all the help dude +1


----------



## Mfiehl

Greetings!

New Alpha Base owner as of yesterday!
I have a memory question:

I know that it comes with one stick of 4gb 1600 memory.....DDR3L.....1.35 v

Like most, I want to immediaely upgrade the ram.

Assuming I remove that stick completely...............

I have a brand new set of 8 gig (2 x 4 gig) Sodimm rated at 1333....not the low volt, but standard 1.5

Other than giving me a little less memory speed due to dropping from 1600 to 1333, would this set still WORK in the Alpha? Would it crash it, or give me a blue screen?
Is the critical parameter the 1600 or the 1.35 volts?

I would be happy to sacrifice the minimal speed reduction to be able to have 8 gigs at no new cost since I already own the older memory. And my gaming needs are not as intense as most on the board.
Though I will definately put in a 250 gig SSD which I have as a backup.

I've read all 52 pages of the forum in the last day and a half, it certainly inpired me to run to BestBuy and pick up the unit, and although alot of different memory questions were posed, no one addressed using a slower speed, in terms of if it would work or not.. I DO understand this is Overclockers.net where everyone tries to go as fast as possible without crashing......but in this case, I'm an old codger who enjoys to game in the 'regular lane' and let you younger guys pass me on the left! 

Thanks for any comments!


----------



## ejay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mfiehl*
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> New Alpha Base owner as of yesterday!
> I have a memory question:
> 
> I know that it comes with one stick of 4gb 1600 memory.....DDR3L.....1.35 v
> 
> Like most, I want to immediaely upgrade the ram.
> 
> Assuming I remove that stick completely...............
> 
> I have a brand new set of 8 gig (2 x 4 gig) Sodimm rated at 1333....not the low volt, but standard 1.5
> 
> Other than giving me a little less memory speed due to dropping from 1600 to 1333, would this set still WORK in the Alpha? Would it crash it, or give me a blue screen?
> Is the critical parameter the 1600 or the 1.35 volts?
> 
> I would be happy to sacrifice the minimal speed reduction to be able to have 8 gigs at no new cost since I already own the older memory. And my gaming needs are not as intense as most on the board.
> Though I will definately put in a 250 gig SSD which I have as a backup.
> 
> I've read all 52 pages of the forum in the last day and a half, it certainly inpired me to run to BestBuy and pick up the unit, and although alot of different memory questions were posed, no one addressed using a slower speed, in terms of if it would work or not.. I DO understand this is Overclockers.net where everyone tries to go as fast as possible without crashing......but in this case, I'm an old codger who enjoys to game in the 'regular lane' and let you younger guys pass me on the left!
> 
> Thanks for any comments!


Do yourself a favor and buy another 4GB 1.35 Volt stick or a single 8GB stick. Reading on numerous forums if you put a 1.5v stick in your unit you are asking for issues. You would also be limiting the performance from the machine.


----------



## e2404

I've been running mortal kombat x on the alpha at a resolution of 1600x900 and still get intermittent lag. I upgraded my memory to 16gb and put an ssd in there (both from an old laptop). Would upgrading to an i5 drastically improve performance in MKX due to it being a quad core?


----------



## ZL580

You should use a program like open hardware monitor to see what part of your system is being stressed. Are you running a base i3 model? My guess is that your graphic settings beyond resolution are too high. All models if the Alpha have more than enough processing power to play games. The i3 is actually best because of the much higher clock rate. Hyperthreading does a great job of simulating 4 cores in games. Productivity is another thing.

You should not expect to be able to run the latest games at high or ultra with an Alpha. New games should do 1080p at medium or 1280x720 (720p) on high/ultra


----------



## e2404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> You should use a program like open hardware monitor to see what part of your system is being stressed. Are you running a base i3 model? My guess is that your graphic settings beyond resolution are too high. All models if the Alpha have more than enough processing power to play games. The i3 is actually best because of the much higher clock rate. Hyperthreading does a great job of simulating 4 cores in games.
> 
> You should not expect to be able to run the latest games at high or ultra with an Alpha. New games should do 1080p at medium or 1280x720 (720p) on high/ultra


Thanks for the response. I am running a base i3 model. I have all the settings at medium and the resolution at 1600x900. I will change the settings to 720p (didn't know 720p was 1280 by 720) let you know how that goes. I am running MSI afterburner for the GPU. It seems like the GPU is the biggest bottleneck here but I am very happy with this little guy.


----------



## Snowned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> Sure can, there are 2 rear usb that you could use just for that purpose.
> 
> Also, is it now confirmed a 54w processor will run at full speed?


I run a 4150 3.5ghz all day every day no down clocking but it can get a bit toasty say 90c peak. This is Evolve, FC4, GTA5, BF4 & HL, LOL, Pay Day2, and dozens of other titles totaling no less than 6 hours a day except weekends......for 2 months up until 2 weeks a go. Obviously some titles came out not as far back and had less 6 hour a day and more 2 hour a day times like GTA5 but no issues.

I run GTA 5 1280x720 native on a older 32 inch tv so it looks sharp and does not tax the machine ultra everything but textures because of the VRAM limit max tessellation.


----------



## ZL580

Cool, ya e2404 check your texture settings. From what I have read GTA uses a lot of GPU video ram, wich we "lack"

I swapped out my 4130T for a 4570T last week. I can get a constant 3.4 Turbo during Borderlands The Pre Sequel. And my temps are fantastic







. 90c seems to be holding good for you, but you have got to be degrading the life of your chip right?


----------



## CTM Audi

Thinking of grabbing one of these and putting either my I3 4370 or I5 4690K in it. I could sell the I5, but after shipping/fees Id lose money to downgrade to an S/T model.
Want the extra cores for creating game videos to put on Youtube.

Is there a way to undervolt/underclock the CPU in these?


----------



## ZL580

There is a nice Haswell wiki that charts the cores, turbo, tdp everything. I used it to pick my "i5"


----------



## CTM Audi

Picked up the i3 model for $385 after tax. Grabbing a second 4GB stick of 1.35v at Microcenter for $30, and an M.2 SSD to SATA adapter for my Sandisk M.2 256GB SSD. Then putting my 4690K in it unless I can find someone to trade me for a 4690S.

Might even spring the $230 at Microcenter for the Xeon E3 1241V3 if I sell the I5. 80W 4C/8T no graphics 3.5-3.9Ghz.


----------



## ZL580

I think someone already mentioned the e3 will not boot


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> I think someone already mentioned the e3 will not boot


Oh, that sucks.

Actually, does this switch to the Intel HD GPU for Quicksync? Wasn't thinking about that when I saw the E3.


----------



## Snowned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> Cool, ya e2404 check your texture settings. From what I have read GTA uses a lot of GPU video ram, wich we "lack"
> 
> I swapped out my 4130T for a 4570T last week. I can get a constant 3.4 Turbo during Borderlands The Pre Sequel. And my temps are fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 90c seems to be holding good for you, but you have got to be degrading the life of your chip right?


Yupper but even with gelid extreme /ac7/etc she gets right up there and holds 87~90c FC4 other games in the lower mid 80's. TJ max is 70 c or so so knock a few years and 200~400 mhz in damaged performance off over the next few years. Love love love the alpha


----------



## CTM Audi

The Intel graphics aren't showing up with anything (GPU-Z, hwmonitor) and when I tried to install the driver (for 4th gen HD4400) says it doesn't meet the requirements.

So does it not support switching to Intel GPU?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Picked up the i3 model for $385 after tax.


Where'd you find it for that price?


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> Where'd you find it for that price?


Best Buy open box "excellent" condition for $405, -10% movers coupon. You can even get them on their site for $405 open box with free shipping and use the coupon online. Plus Ill get about $10 back in rewards.


----------



## brettday

Hi everyone

Pretty sure I will be joining the family tomorrow, and I am pretty excited about it. I will be heading out to BB to grab my gear in the AM, but I just want to make sure I have picked out some suitable upgrades. I have read the entire forum over the last 4 hours, so I have information overload right now, but here goes.

RAM

This is not the 1.35v RAM but is instead 1.5v. I think I read that this would be okay?

SSD

120GB is the best I can do budget wise right now, but from what I gather it will be a huge increase in performance over the stock HD.

Any input on those two upgrades would be greatly appreciated.

Regards
Brett


----------



## llee8820

Good lord, I don't know if mine is defective, or I'm so used to SSD speeds, but my god is the hard drive slow on this thing. It SLOWS down the whole entire machine, it seriously lags just trying to check for windows updates. Is this normal? I definitely need to get a SSD in this thing ASAP. From the speeds I'm getting with the stock HDD, its an embarrassment.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettday*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Pretty sure I will be joining the family tomorrow, and I am pretty excited about it. I will be heading out to BB to grab my gear in the AM, but I just want to make sure I have picked out some suitable upgrades. I have read the entire forum over the last 4 hours, so I have information overload right now, but here goes.
> 
> RAM
> 
> This is not the 1.35v RAM but is instead 1.5v. I think I read that this would be okay?
> 
> SSD
> 
> 120GB is the best I can do budget wise right now, but from what I gather it will be a huge increase in performance over the stock HD.
> 
> Any input on those two upgrades would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Regards
> Brett


Stock ram is 1.35V, some have issues if you mix them. Use both of the same if you can.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Best Buy open box "excellent" condition for $405, -10% movers coupon. You can even get them on their site for $405 open box with free shipping and use the coupon online. Plus Ill get about $10 back in rewards.


My son has my Alpha, and if I can find it for this price... I'm tempted to get another for myself.


----------



## uaen

Will there be an issue with the Alpha UI if the Steam install location is changed? For a few reasons I'd like to move it out of the Programsx86 folder.


----------



## brettday

Just got back from Best Buy with my Alpha. I got the i3 version open box for $400, 120GB ssd for $54.99 and 8GB of RAM for $60. Not a bad little deal. Have hooked it up and am downloading the UI updates, then I will make a backup using Respawn, and then stick SSD and RAM in. Cannot wait to get going, glad to see the back of my Xbox One.


----------



## brettday

Seem that I have encountered my first issue. No Sound. So I have the Alpha hooked up to my Pioneer receiver via HDMI and I get no sound from the Alpha. During setup I selected HDMI as the audio out. I have since gone to desktop mode and have manually selected the receiver, and configured my surround speakers but still no audio. I have downloaded the latest audio driver and other updates but am still stuck. Any ideas?

When connected straight to the TV i get sound from the Alpha, so there is a setting I am missing somewhere. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## berva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llee8820*
> 
> Good lord, I don't know if mine is defective, or I'm so used to SSD speeds, but my god is the hard drive slow on this thing. It SLOWS down the whole entire machine, it seriously lags just trying to check for windows updates. Is this normal? I definitely need to get a SSD in this thing ASAP. From the speeds I'm getting with the stock HDD, its an embarrassment.


yeah stock drive was a joke, update to SSHD or SSD asap.


----------



## AstonM

There was just a sale in Canada and ordered this for $381.48 after tax. Pretty excited to see what it can do and for this price it was basically the same as buying a NUC. Contemplating putting my 4670k into it for the future. I've scanned the thread and seen that some people have replaced the thermal paste but have not really seen any results, is it even worth it? I have an extra 4gb stick of ram and an SSD to put into it so I should be good to go.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstonM*
> 
> There was just a sale in Canada and ordered this for $381.48 after tax. Pretty excited to see what it can do and for this price it was basically the same as buying a NUC. Contemplating putting my 4670k into it for the future. I've scanned the thread and seen that some people have replaced the thermal paste but have not really seen any results, is it even worth it? I have an extra 4gb stick of ram and an SSD to put into it so I should be good to go.


Just picked up a 4590S, adding another 4GB stick, and my M.2 SSD (with adapter) and testing a few games.


----------



## juggar

Just bought one of these guys on eBay for $400.

I play games like bad company 2 and some MMO's and decided I dont need a huge rig with an R9 290X + 32 gb of RAM and an i5 @ 4.7 GHZ.

Should I put my i5-4690K in it? I bought another 4gb RAM stick and have a 120 gb boot SSD to go in it and a 2 TB usb 3.0 external for games.

I am selling my R9 290X and which ever CPU I dont use.


----------



## d0rkster

I have a spare 60 gb ssd. Is it possible to use both the 60 gb ssd and the 500 gb hard drive in the alpha? If not, what options am I left with if I want to install programs on the 500gb while having the OS on the ssd?


----------



## juggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0rkster*
> 
> I have a spare 60 gb ssd. Is it possible to use both the 60 gb ssd and the 500 gb hard drive in the alpha? If not, what options am I left with if I want to install programs on the 500gb while having the OS on the ssd?


Just put the 500 gb in a usb 3.0 external. Though, 60gb sounds awfully low... even just for the OS.

120 gb is the minimum for me.


----------



## d0rkster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e2404*
> 
> I've been running mortal kombat x on the alpha at a resolution of 1600x900 and still get intermittent lag. I upgraded my memory to 16gb and put an ssd in there (both from an old laptop). Would upgrading to an i5 drastically improve performance in MKX due to it being a quad core?


I don't have an answer to your question but out of curiosity, what graphic settings are you using for MKX?


----------



## brettday

So I am wondering if there is some HDCP or repeater limitation with the Alpha? anyone have any insight? For now I have connected the Alpha straight to the TV, and have run a Toslink from the Alpha to my receiver. I am determined to figure this HDMI audio issue out.


----------



## e2404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0rkster*
> 
> I don't have an answer to your question but out of curiosity, what graphic settings are you using for MKX?


I ran autoconfig and it set everything on low at a resolution of 1600x900. It is running fine now. Also my friend who has a great gaming rig has bee experiencing some intermittent lag as well. It seems like additional teaks are needed. Going to wait a while before MKX is more stabilized. In the mean time I am happy with what I got.


----------



## d0rkster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *e2404*
> 
> I ran autoconfig and it set everything on low at a resolution of 1600x900. It is running fine now. Also my friend who has a great gaming rig has bee experiencing some intermittent lag as well. It seems like additional teaks are needed. Going to wait a while before MKX is more stabilized. In the mean time I am happy with what I got.






This video shows it can be played at 1080p with medium-high settings fairly well. Give it a try and report back


----------



## brettday

Do you guys think Project Cars will run well on the Alpha?


----------



## CTM Audi

When I swapped the parts, the stock i3 had a terrible TIM job. Way too much was used, and it was everywhere.

i5-4590S idles in the high 40s, general use is in the mid 60s (cores bouncing between 3-3.7Ghz), and OCCT load runs with all cores either 3Ghz or 3.1Ghz mid 80s. With the i3, it ran 2.9Ghz mid 70s and fan was silent. With the i5 the fan spins up audibly (only in OCCT stressing so far).


----------



## d0rkster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juggar*
> 
> Just put the 500 gb in a usb 3.0 external. Though, 60gb sounds awfully low... even just for the OS.
> 
> 120 gb is the minimum for me.


If I put the 500gb into the usb 3.0 external, is there a noticable difference in loading games? Also is the stock 500 gb hd 5,400 rpm or 7,200 rpm?


----------



## gen2man

+1 alienware guy. I picked the i7 8Gb 2TB model. First of all i'm going to upgrade:
HDD 2TB > SSD 1TB
Replace RAM 8 GB to 16Gb
And i want to change the CPU, but not sure if this is good idea.
Currently installed i7 4765T 2 Ghz. What do you think about 4770T 2.5 Ghz or 4790T 2.7 Ghz? Or maybe, some other CPUs will be better?


----------



## juggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gen2man*
> 
> +1 alienware guy. I picked the i7 8Gb 2TB model. First of all i'm going to upgrade:
> HDD 2TB > SSD 1TB
> Replace RAM 8 GB to 16Gb
> And i want to change the CPU, but not sure if this is good idea.
> Currently installed i7 4765T 2 Ghz. What do you think about 4770T 2.5 Ghz or 4790T 2.7 Ghz? Or maybe, some other CPUs will be better?


Seems to me you should have just got the base model if you were going to replace pretty much everything...


----------



## nine7six

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> My son has my Alpha, and if I can find it for this price... I'm tempted to get another for myself.


http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstemplatemapper.jsp?id=pcat16010&type=page&skuId=9561097&ld=41.6048698425293&lg=-73.11940002441406&rd=40&dt=ob

Newington CT store has an "excellent" open-box for $422. The store managers want the open-box inventory gone.. I have had great success haggling down open-box prices on receivers/televisions. Doesn't hurt to ask the manager if he'll let it go for less.


----------



## gen2man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juggar*
> 
> Seems to me you should have just got the base model if you were going to replace pretty much everything...


Yes. But i'm going to sell stock parts and not sure atm, will i replace CPU or not.


----------



## CTM Audi

As expected gaming performance didn't change much, but handbrake performance is much better.

Gaming,
min / avg / max

Crysis 3 1080P 2xMSAA High texture medium system spec
i3 - 27 / 34.6 / 51
i5 - 27 / 37.3 / 52

Tomb Raider 1080P 2xSSAA all ultra hair normal
i3 - 20.7 / 27 / 35
i5 - 20.7 / 27.4 / 36

RUST Classic 1080P Fantastic US East 1 server
i3 - 28 / 56 / 93
i5 - 34 / 66 / 105

Heaven 1080P DX11 Quality Ultra Tesselation Extreme 2xAA
i3 - 13.2 / 24.9 / 52.9 - Score 627
i5 - 6.8 / 25.1 / 53.2 - Score 631

Handbrake
22GB BR-Rip medium speed 22 quality MKV
i3 - 2 hours 30 minutes @ 2.9Ghz both cores low 70s temps
i5 - 1 hour 20 minutes @ 3.1Ghz all 4 cores low to mid 80s temps

I would still recommend at least an i5 for gaming, as it makes alt/tabbing and multitasking a lot faster. Higher temps by about 10C has the fans spinning up some more, but with its small size it should be easy for most to place it further away some where. Im going to get a wall mounted shelf to place it and my external drives and BR drive.


----------



## Six-Strings

So this doesn't house a second 2,5" drive?


----------



## brettday

Correct, it only houses the one 2.5" drive


----------



## brettday

So far I am happy with the performance. I upgraded the base model so that it has 8GB of RAM and a 120GB SSD, and so far things have been swell. I have played Euro Truck Sim 2 on maxed out settings with no issues, and Skyrim looks great once optimized through the GeForce Experience software. I have crazy crashing issues with Football Manager 2014, although I have encountered this issue on other systems too.

Going on from what another poster said, if you can find one open box at best buy, snap it up. I was able to get my Geek Squad certified i3 for $400 after haggling them just a tad.....only saved me $ 22, but still $22 bucks saved can go towards a game


----------



## juggar

Guys, should I use my i5-4690K or the stock i3 it comes with?

I like speed and it will have an SSD.


----------



## brettday

Give the i3 a try, you might be surprised. I think somewhere earlier on in the thread someone posted benchmarks for the the i3 and i5 after they upgraded and they only gained a few FPS compared to the i3, but then again if you have a spare i5 laying around.....might as well right?


----------



## juggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettday*
> 
> Give the i3 a try, you might be surprised. I think somewhere earlier on in the thread someone posted benchmarks for the the 13 and 15 after they upgraded and they only gained a few FPS compared to the i3, but then again if you have a spare 15 laying around.....might as well right?


Since this will be my main PC from now on i'll probably stick with the i5. Some of my games are fairly CPU heavy.

I dont know, I guess ill see how they run on the i3 first. Though sometimes my friends and I run a bad company 2 server and use hacks against each other to liven it up. I know that raw CPU power matters for those sometimes.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juggar*
> 
> Since this will be my main PC from now on i'll probably stick with the i5. Some of my games are fairly CPU heavy.
> 
> I dont know, I guess ill see how they run on the i3 first. Though sometimes my friends and I run a bad company 2 server and use hacks against each other to liven it up. I know that raw CPU power matters for those sometimes.


My results are above. For gaming, difference is minimal. For everything else that actually uses CPU, you will want the i5.

However, I would sell your i5 and get one of the S models. It will likely throttle the 4690K since its an 84W CPU, but I haven't had any throttling on the 4590S.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nine7six*
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstemplatemapper.jsp?id=pcat16010&type=page&skuId=9561097&ld=41.6048698425293&lg=-73.11940002441406&rd=40&dt=ob
> 
> Newington CT store has an "excellent" open-box for $422. The store managers want the open-box inventory gone.. I have had great success haggling down open-box prices on receivers/televisions. Doesn't hurt to ask the manager if he'll let it go for less.


Very tempting!


----------



## anonalchemist

A soon to be owner of the base model of the Alpha here and I plan to upgrade the RAM and HD as many others have done and I have a few questions in regards to that.

1) What RAM should I purchase? Should the model ship with 1x4GB (several Dell sales rep quoted 2x2GB for some reason), should I grab an 8GB or another 4GB and which model? (Canadian here)

2) I plan on getting an grabbing an 1TB SSHD to swap out the 500HDD it ships with (probably getting the Seagate for $100 unless there are better options out there). Not an SSD since I need the extra storage space given my budget.
I've gone through some of the old posts and some have mentioned that there are special options to tick off to maximize the efficiency when cloning the HDD to the SSD, but I was wondering if there was anything special for the SSHD?

(Also, what's the best way of "cloning" the disk? Should I be using Alienware Respawn to get a clone of the old HDD on the new SSHD? Can I use a USB or should I grab an enclosure? I've never cloned or restored a disk before (and I'm not even familiar with the difference between cloning and restoring)

3) Also, should I be logging into Steam on the old HDD to claim the free games before I clone the disk, or should I still be eligible for them after the cloning?

Thanks in advance!

Edit: After reading up more and more about the Seagate 1TB SSHD w/ 8GB cache-SSD, I feel like the limited cache won't boost the overall performance too much versus a quality 7200.

Now I'm considering a 7200rpm or WD Black2.

Does the Black2 complicate things when I'm trying to clone, or does Alienware Respawn take care of this for me?


----------



## brettday

Congrats, you are going to love it!

1. It comes with 1 4GB sodimm. I decided to go with 2 x 4gb sodimms rather than one for now. 8GB is plenty. I used 1.5v RAM instead of the 1.35v that comes installed simply because i could not fine any low voltage RAM locally.

2. Shouldn't be anything special. I just used ReSpawn and it worked perfectly. Grab a USB 3.0 8GB flash drive, respawn the factory image to the flash drive, takes about 5 minutes, then install the new SSHD, plug the flash drive in and boot up the Alpha. Just follow the on screen instruction. 15 minutes total to do that.

3) I believe the free steam games are tied to the original HD so claim them first.

Enjoy!!


----------



## anonalchemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettday*
> 
> Congrats, you are going to love it!
> 
> 1. It comes with 1 4GB sodimm. I decided to go with 2 x 4gb sodimms rather than one for now. 8GB is plenty. I used 1.5v RAM instead of the 1.35v that comes installed simply because i could not fine any low voltage RAM locally.
> 
> 2. Shouldn't be anything special. I just used ReSpawn and it worked perfectly. Grab a USB 3.0 8GB flash drive, respawn the factory image to the flash drive, takes about 5 minutes, then install the new SSHD, plug the flash drive in and boot up the Alpha. Just follow the on screen instruction. 15 minutes total to do that.
> 
> 3) I believe the free steam games are tied to the original HD so claim them first.
> 
> Enjoy!!


Thanks for the reply!

I've actually sort of changed my mind on the HDD choice. After looking into it more, the performance over a good 7200 seems marginal given only a 8gb cache sdd.

I'm looking into a good 7200 or the Black2 (HDD + 120gb SSD); but I'm not sure how much the Black2 will complicate things if any?

Thanks for the reply!

I've actually sort of changed my mind on the HDD choice. After looking into it more, the performance over a good 7200 seems marginal given only a 8gb cache sdd.

I'm looking into a good 7200 or the Black2 (HDD + 120gb SSD); but I'm not sure how much the Black2 will complicate things if any?


----------



## brettday

Shouldn't complicate anything at all really. Process for using respawn would be the same, so you should be good to go no matter what you decide to buy


----------



## brettday

Guys I am going to be grabbing a external hard drive to house my steam games. The one I am looking at is 2TB USB 3.0, however it is only 5400rpm, should I hold out for a 7200rpm drive, or will the 5400rpm work okay? I know initial load times will be a tad longer, but will it effect in game performance?


----------



## juggar

Got mine in today, its been... a very difficult time.

Tried making a backup on both a flashdrive AND a 2tb usb 3.0 HDD and Respawn absolutely refuses to install to my 120 gb SSD.

It either says : you need at least 465 gb of space OR some error code like 0x4001100200000100a

It might just be the SSD, but how can it be when the windows disk that came with the alpha installs just fine?

Id rather not have to reinstall all the programs and drivers on a fresh win 8 install but it looks like thats what im going to have to do.

Heh, and to make matters worse, my dell S2340m monitors on accept DVI and are made in such a stupid way that you can't use an HDMI to DVI adapter as it physically wont fit.


----------



## juggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettday*
> 
> Guys I am going to be grabbing a external hard drive to house my steam games. The one I am looking at is 2TB USB 3.0, however it is only 5400rpm, should I hold out for a 7200rpm drive, or will the 5400rpm work okay? I know initial load times will be a tad longer, but will it effect in game performance?


I would use a 7200RPM, my seagate external has a 2tb 7200 rpm drive in it and over usb 3.0 its pretty quick.


----------



## Mr Ex

I'm not sure the black2 drive will fit, its 9.5mm in height and won't fit in the alpha's 7mm slot without some modifcations.


----------



## WayneNewton

Can the Alpha base model make my PS4 redundant, or will I still need it for the newest games going forward? Which platform should be best for the following games?

The Witcher
SW: Battlefront
Shadow of Mordor
GTAV
PES/FIFA 2016

I am connected to a 1080p projector so I do not need to surpass that resolution. Equal or better resolution on all of these might lead me to sell the PS4 or give it to my son.

Thanks!


----------



## lolwatpear

anyone get hackintosh running on this?


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwatpear*
> 
> anyone get hackintosh running on this?


You can kiss that idea good bye. Proprietary drivers for the GPU and MB.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettday*
> 
> Guys I am going to be grabbing a external hard drive to house my steam games. The one I am looking at is 2TB USB 3.0, however it is only 5400rpm, should I hold out for a 7200rpm drive, or will the 5400rpm work okay? I know initial load times will be a tad longer, but will it effect in game performance?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juggar*
> 
> I would use a 7200RPM, my seagate external has a 2tb 7200 rpm drive in it and over usb 3.0 its pretty quick.


When I was running my Alpha, I actually installed a 256gb SSD and had a Dell 5400rpm USB 3.0 HDD external. It was a bit slower, but then again. I figured... I was already wasting time playing a game, so a few more seconds wouldn't kill me. I lived. It wasn't bad. I didn't experience any in-game performance issues. Level loading may take a bit longer, but in general... shouldn't be too bad. Though, I wonder if going with an external SSHD might be a little bit better.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayneNewton*
> 
> Can the Alpha base model make my PS4 redundant, or will I still need it for the newest games going forward? Which platform should be best for the following games?
> 
> The Witcher
> SW: Battlefront
> Shadow of Mordor
> GTAV
> PES/FIFA 2016
> 
> I am connected to a 1080p projector so I do not need to surpass that resolution. Equal or better resolution on all of these might lead me to sell the PS4 or give it to my son.
> 
> Thanks!


I would hang onto it for exclusives. Though, with Steam, Origin, Uplay, Humble Bundle... I doubt you'd be using it as much. Then again, Multi-player is much easier on the console than typically on the PC.


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwatpear*
> 
> anyone get hackintosh running on this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> You can kiss that idea good bye. Proprietary drivers for the GPU and MB.


The drivers are not proprietary, per say. The GPU simply has a special device id not built in to normal drivers by NVidia.


----------



## brettday

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## brettday

Thanks for the help. I picked up a 2tb My passport ultra for $79, and for that price I can stomach the few extra seconds when it comes to loading times


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettday*
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I was hoping I could find a good deal locally on a 7200rpm drive, but ala I couldn't. I did however pick up a WD passport ultra 2tb for $79 after a walmart price match


I bought a 2tb FantomDrive Gforce 3 on Amazon for $99. It does great for games. Sequential read of 120 MB/s and write of 118 MB/s, random read/write 49/64.


----------



## brettday

Totally agree with WayTooCrazy in regards to PS4. Hang on to it for exclusives, otherwise the Alpha will keep up and surpass the current gen consoles for quite a while


----------



## JeBuSBrian

I picked up a used Alpha. I can use the AlphaUI and Big Picture just fine, but when I go to the desktop, I can't login to the Alpha Console user account. How can I go about doing a factory reset?


----------



## juggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeBuSBrian*
> 
> I picked up a used Alpha. I can use the AlphaUI and Big Picture just fine, but when I go to the desktop, I can't login to the Alpha Console user account. How can I go about doing a factory reset?


I dont think you're supposed to log into that, that account is only for AlphaUI. I may be wrong but thats what im getting out of what you said.


----------



## JeBuSBrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juggar*
> 
> I dont think you're supposed to log into that, that account is only for AlphaUI. I may be wrong but thats what im getting out of what you said.


So how do I create a new user account so that I can log into the desktop mode?


----------



## thienbaont

You could go to Control Panel > User Accounts, then add another account (either local or Microsoft account), then change that account privilege to Administrator. In fact, the first thing I did after finish setting up my Alpha is that and disable the AlphaUI account completely, then use it just like a normal PC.


----------



## JeBuSBrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thienbaont*
> 
> You could go to Control Panel > User Accounts, then add another account (either local or Microsoft account), then change that account privilege to Administrator. In fact, the first thing I did after finish setting up my Alpha is that and disable the AlphaUI account completely, then use it just like a normal PC.


But if I can't login to the desktop, how do I get to the control panel in order to add another user? Seems like a catch-22.


----------



## thienbaont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeBuSBrian*
> 
> But if I can't login to the desktop, how do I get to the control panel in order to add another user? Seems like a catch-22.


Oh I had no trouble with log into desktop mode the first time. Actually I think I did create account before setting up AlphaUI. Worst case scenario you can factory reset your Alpha, then create an account in desktop mode before setting up AlphaUI, then disable it after.


----------



## JeBuSBrian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thienbaont*
> 
> Oh I had no trouble with log into desktop mode the first time. Actually I think I did create account before setting up AlphaUI. Worst case scenario you can factory reset your Alpha, then create an account in desktop mode before setting up AlphaUI, then disable it after.


Back to my original question then. How do I go about doing a factory reset?


----------



## thienbaont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeBuSBrian*
> 
> Back to my original question then. How do I go about doing a factory reset?


There're a few ways:
1) If you have access to desktop mode, you can use Alien Respawn to create factory reset USB stick. Which I recommend you do anyway, and store it somewhere just in case.
2) If you have no access to desktop mode, you can download factory reset image from Dell website and use program like Rufus (google it) to create a bootable USB, then use it to factory reset.
3) If you cannot find factory reset image on Dell website, do contact Dell customer support, they will provide you with one.

Point 2 & 3 requires you to have another functional PC.


----------



## JeBuSBrian

I put in a support request for the backup media. We'll see. Thanks.


----------



## d0rkster

I have a 8 GB KIT DDR3 1333 Mhz CL9 from Transcend (possibily 1.5v). I know the original ram inside is 1600 Mhz. Would it make any difference in gaming performance if I took out the original ram and used my old 8gb ram?


----------



## juggar

Control panel? Not sure how you dont already have access to the desktop. I did a fresh install on mine and it boots to desktop though I can launch that Alien UI thing if I want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0rkster*
> 
> I have a 8 GB KIT DDR3 1333 Mhz CL9 from Transcend (possibily 1.5v). I know the original ram inside is 1600 Mhz. Would it make any difference in gaming performance if I took out the original ram and used my old 8gb ram?


For gaming? no. Use the ram.


----------



## SaveTheNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettday*
> 
> Give the i3 a try, you might be surprised. I think somewhere earlier on in the thread someone posted benchmarks for the the i3 and i5 after they upgraded and they only gained a few FPS compared to the i3, but then again if you have a spare i5 laying around.....might as well right?


Here's a youtube video I watched before making the decision to order.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_5PB73ZdV8


----------



## zhoutai7218

I'm a beginner PC gamer I pick up an Alpha with the i5-4590T, 8GB, 1TB model. What do you guy recommend I should upgrade first? I have in mind a SSD and 16GB Ram because I want to put that HDD to my Ps4 and the 8GB ram will those work for my 27" iMac (2013)?


----------



## thienbaont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhoutai7218*
> 
> I'm a beginner PC gamer I pick up an Alpha with the i5-4590T, 8GB, 1TB model. What do you guy recommend I should upgrade first? I have in mind a SSD and 16GB Ram because I want to put that HDD to my Ps4 and the 8GB ram will those work for my 27" iMac (2013)?


In my opinion here is the priority for upgrading Alpha:
1) SSD (stock hard-drive is horrible)
2) 16Gb Ram, although 8Gb is adequate for most tasks and games
3) CPU, totally unneccesary, don't upgrade

Make sure you create factory reset media/USB before proceeding upgrading into SSD will simplify installation process by a lot


----------



## gulbane

Hey all!

I just picked up one of these for my son, and he loves it. I was very impressed when I saw how it played games (albeit older games), at 1080p with no studder and good image quality. So far, he's been doing Borderlands 2, Child of Light, Half-life 2, etc.

Anyway, my question is if I should go to the Dell support site and use the automatic detector to find and install all the updated drivers for the system? When I 1st booted it up, the Alpha UI updated (which, from what I have read, seems to automatically update the drivers). But when I did check the Dell web site, and ran the automatic detector, every single driver, all 14, can be updated.

Should I bother with this or just let the Alpha update when it needs to automatically? (Even though the graphic driver is from August 2014) and the new one is 2 weeks old.

Thanks!


----------



## Vudian

Just got the i3 model. I was wondering if a external USB 3 drive would be better then the internal drive? I don't trust myself to reinstall everything correctly.


----------



## Shujitron

This video is an in-depth walkthrough on how to install ram and an HDD. I just got an i5 unit a couple days ago and am planning on upgrading with a 250 gig SSD that is in transit right now. I am planning on upgrading to 16 GB of RAM next month.


----------



## kodiak kyle

I have the Alienware alpha base i3 model. I want to upgrade the CPU to i5. Will this CPU work?

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16819116989

Also can I upgrade the ram to 8GB or 16GB


----------



## juggar

Well yeah itll work but you really should have got the alpha i5 unit. The CPU you linked is a full voltage regular desktop chip. You need either the T series or S series haswell i5s. The full wattage/voltage i5 will work but it will probably throttle down and for $225 that just isnt worth it.

You cant possibly justify spending $225 on a CPU when you could have got the Alpha i5 for $500.....


----------



## kodiak kyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juggar*
> 
> Well yeah itll work but you really should have got the alpha i5 unit. The CPU you linked is a full voltage regular desktop chip. You need either the T series or S series haswell i5s. The full wattage/voltage i5 will work but it will probably throttle down and for $225 that just isnt worth it.
> 
> You cant possibly justify spending $225 on a CPU when you could have got the Alpha i5 for $500.....


The base model alpha(i3) is 465 dollars the i5 version is 699.99. Where do you find it for 500?


----------



## juggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kodiak kyle*
> 
> The base model alpha(i3) is 465 dollars the i5 version is 699.99. Where do you find it for 500?


Uhhh just search it on slickdeals..... hell you can get the i3 all day long for under 400 on ebay as a refurb.

Straight from Dell: http://slickdeals.net/f/7827751-alienware-alpha-i5-4590t-quad-core-8gb-ram-custom-gtx-860m-1tb-sata-6gb-s-wireless-ac-7265-508-79

I paid right over $600 for my i7 alpha. It was a new manufacturer refurb, came new in the box.

I paid $370 or so for my i3 alpha.

Never ever ever pay MSRP for anything EVER.

Think about it, no way the i5 box is worth it for $700, I mean damn you can get a gaming laptop with an 860m for that much recently on slickdeals.


----------



## kodiak kyle

Omg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juggar*
> 
> Uhhh just search it on slickdeals..... hell you can get the i3 all day long for under 400 on ebay as a refurb.
> 
> Straight from Dell: http://slickdeals.net/f/7827751-alienware-alpha-i5-4590t-quad-core-8gb-ram-custom-gtx-860m-1tb-sata-6gb-s-wireless-ac-7265-508-79
> 
> I paid right over $600 for my i7 alpha. It was a new manufacturer refurb, came new in the box.
> 
> I paid $370 or so for my i3 alpha.
> 
> Never ever ever pay MSRP for anything EVER.


Omg that is amazing. Well I'm going to try and sell my Alienware and rebut that one today. Thank you for showing me that. Does that website always have that deal going on?


----------



## juggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kodiak kyle*
> 
> Omg
> Omg that is amazing. Well I'm going to try and sell my Alienware and rebut that one today. Thank you for showing me that. Does that website always have that deal going on?


No, that deal is over BUT if you troll dell outlet daily and wait for a dell outlet coupon to become available you can score an i7 box for under 600.

Allegedly, once you order it from the outlet you call back and try to cancel and they offer you a $50 credit on the order bringing the i7 box to like $550.

Or just set a deal alert for Alienware alpha at Slickdeals.


----------



## kodiak kyle

Y


----------



## kodiak kyle

Well since that Alienware isn't available right now. I'm looking for the Intel core i5 T series and I can't find it any where. I also can't find the S series either. Is it....
i5-4590T and
i5-4590S ???? Please help with a link if you found it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juggar*
> 
> No, that deal is over BUT if you troll dell outlet daily and wait for a dell outlet coupon to become available you can score an i7 box for under 600.
> 
> Allegedly, once you order it from the outlet you call back and try to cancel and they offer you a $50 credit on the order bringing the i7 box to like $550.
> 
> Or just set a deal alert for Alienware alpha at Slickdeals.


----------



## juggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kodiak kyle*
> 
> Well since that Alienware isn't available right now. I'm looking for the Intel core i5 T series and I can't find it any where. I also can't find the S series either. Is it....
> i5-4590T and
> i5-4590S ???? Please help with a link if you found it.


You can get the 4590s for $175 on eBay.

You can get the 4570T for $140 on eBay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-i5-4570T-2-9GHz-3-6GHz-Max-4MB-5GT-s-SR1CA-LGA1150-CPU-Processor-/291438376821?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43db14b775

BUT, know this, the 4570t is a DUAL CORE chip same as the i3. Only difference is that it has turbo boost and 4mb of L3 cache vs the i3-4130t's 3mb of L3 cache.

You'll just have to troll eBay for better deals.


----------



## kodiak kyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juggar*
> 
> You can get the 4590s for $175 on eBay.
> 
> You can get the 4570T for $140 on eBay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-i5-4570T-2-9GHz-3-6GHz-Max-4MB-5GT-s-SR1CA-LGA1150-CPU-Processor-/291438376821?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43db14b775
> 
> BUT, know this, the 4570t is a DUAL CORE chip same as the i3. Only difference is that it has turbo boost and 4mb of L3 cache vs the i3-4130t's 3mb of L3 cache.
> 
> You'll just have to troll eBay for better deals.


Well since that Alienware isn't available right now. I'm looking for the Intel core i5 T series and I can't find it any where. I also can't find the S series either. Is it....
i5-4590T and
i5-4590S ???? Please help with a link if you found it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juggar*
> 
> No, that deal is over BUT if you troll dell outlet daily and wait for a dell outlet coupon to become available you can score an i7 box for under 600.
> 
> Allegedly, once you order it from the outlet you call back and try to cancel and they offer you a $50 credit on the order bringing the i7 box to like $550.
> 
> Or just set a deal alert for Alienware alpha at Slickdeals.


Ok thank you so much. You have help me out a lot!!! I get paid next week. So if I can't find the T series, the S series will work as well right? Thank you again. Lol one more question. Can I upgrade my ram from 4GB to 16GB or should I just max out at 8GB


----------



## juggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kodiak kyle*
> 
> Well since that Alienware isn't available right now. I'm looking for the Intel core i5 T series and I can't find it any where. I also can't find the S series either. Is it....
> i5-4590T and
> i5-4590S ???? Please help with a link if you found it.
> Ok thank you so much. You have help me out a lot!!! I get paid next week. So if I can't find the T series, the S series will work as well right? Thank you again. Lol one more question. Can I upgrade my ram from 4GB to 16GB or should I just max out at 8GB


Yes the S- series is fine, but it may throttle the CPU a bit to keep the temps down. Basically, if you can get the T series do that, otherwise get the S series

I upgraded my i3's RAM to 8gb. I dont have the need for 16 gb as im only playing games and browsing internet. You really dont need 16 gb of ram in an alpha anyway.

I used this in mine: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211872


----------



## kodiak kyle

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juggar*
> 
> Yes the S- series is fine, but it may throttle the CPU a bit to keep the temps down. Basically, if you can get the T series do that, otherwise get the S series
> 
> I upgraded my i3's RAM to 8gb. I dont have the need for 16 gb as im only playing games and browsing internet. You really dont need 16 gb of ram in an alpha anyway.
> 
> I used this in mine: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211872


Thank you again. I can't wait to buy the i5 cpu and up grade the ram and see the difference when I play games. Thank you again, I have learned a lot today.


----------



## kodiak kyle

O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juggar*
> 
> Yes the S- series is fine, but it may throttle the CPU a bit to keep the temps down. Basically, if you can get the T series do that, otherwise get the S series
> 
> I upgraded my i3's RAM to 8gb. I dont have the need for 16 gb as im only playing games and browsing internet. You really dont need 16 gb of ram in an alpha anyway.
> 
> I used this in mine: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211872[/quote
> 
> My alpha came with one 4GB stick. Do I need to buy 2 sticks of the same type of ram. Or can I just buy one 4GB stick to equal 8 GB?


----------



## ZL580

You will see little to no difference in upgrading to an i5 in games. If you plan to emulate it will actually suffer because you will trade cores for clock speed. I would just do the 8gb of ram and call it good. The best gaming performance upgrade is not an upgrade at all but to overclock the GPU. I went from the stock i3 to a i5 4570T because the power draw continued to stay low (35w) and I gained a turbo boost up to 3.6ghz, instead of the i3 that sits at 2.9 all day long. I would not go with a "true" i5 because it would run at a much lower clock, for example, the 4590T is rated at 2.0ghz with a turbo of only 3.0ghz


----------



## juggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> You will see little to no difference in upgrading to an i5 in games. If you plan to emulate it will actually suffer because you will trade cores for clock speed. I would just do the 8gb of ram and call it good. The best gaming performance upgrade is not an upgrade at all but to overclock the GPU. I went from the stock i3 to a i5 4570T because the power draw continued to stay low (35w) and I gained a turbo boost up to 3.6ghz, instead of the i3 that sits at 2.9 all day long. I would not go with a "true" i5 because it would run at a much lower clock, for example, the 4590T is rated at 2.0ghz with a turbo of only 3.0ghz


Hes not trading cores for clock speed. He has the i3, thus the upgrade to the 4590t makes complete sense. More clock speed and more cores.

He does not have the 4570t at this time thus your argument makes zero sense. The 4590T is the obvious better solution in the long run, 4 true cores AND 6 mb of L3 cache vs the 4mb of the 4570t.

4570t really is odd but is hardly better than the stock i3. Not an upgrade IMHO.


----------



## kodiak kyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juggar*
> 
> Hes not trading cores for clock speed. He has the i3, thus the upgrade to the 4590t makes complete sense. More clock speed and more cores.
> 
> He does not have the 4570t at this time thus your argument makes zero sense. The 4590T is the obvious better solution in the long run, 4 true cores AND 6 mb of L3 cache vs the 4mb of the 4570t.
> 
> 4570t really is odd but is hardly better than the stock i3. Not an upgrade IMHO.


I can't find the i5-4590T so I'm just going to purchase the i5-4590S. Will I see an improvement on my games with the i5-4590S vs the i3 base processor?


----------



## thienbaont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kodiak kyle*
> 
> I can't find the i5-4590T so I'm just going to purchase the i5-4590S. Will I see an improvement on my games with the i5-4590S vs the i3 base processor?


You would be unlikely to find any improving in gaming by upgrade CPU, although normal computing will benefit if upgrade from i3 to i5. Don't forget CPU upgrade is about $200, which does not worth it imho.


----------



## juggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kodiak kyle*
> 
> I can't find the i5-4590T so I'm just going to purchase the i5-4590S. Will I see an improvement on my games with the i5-4590S vs the i3 base processor?


Well it really depends on the games you're playing. Google those games and see if they benefit greatly from more/real cores.


----------



## TweakJoe2015

So I have read the posts so far...hopefully I didn't skip anything because its a lot. The reason I have basically read about on why to only upgrade the RAM and The Hard Drive is because the processor itself is on a limiter that actually decreased any of the Haswell Processor Family will fit...So even the best one will be pulled down to a certain point so you might as well stick with the Core i7-4765T being the best option. Unless a better T Version comes out that is...

I purchased the Fully Loaded Top Of The Line (From the Factory Version) and its Bag. Came to $837 before Tax ($910 after tax) Free 2nd Day Shipping.

As for RAM I have read and then seen on Crucial.com that it can take up to 2x 8 GB 204 Pin (Laptop Size) DDR3 1866 (PC3 - 14900) Memory Sticks. If you are buying the higher end memory then it is worth getting it in the higher speed because the latency is better, but if your buying the cheapest or closest to cheapest version then you can stick with your DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800).

As for Hard Drive/Storage Replacement. By far an SSD (Solid State Drive) is the best you can get with around 500 MB R/W Speeds and extremely fast data access. They also don't heat up like Hybrid and normal Spindle Hard Drives. They also require much less power. Someone on here said it wasn't worth going SSD and to only go hybrid....Im not sure you actually have ever owned a good quality.

I will be throwing in 16 GB of RAM and at least 512 GB (or 480 GB) SSD

Currently I am undecided on the RAM and haven't had time to look further into it. I have mainly liked the Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB Kit (8GBx2) DDR3 1866 (PC3-14900) 204-Pin SODIMM Memory BLS2K8G3N18AES4 / BLS2C8G3N18AES4 ($120 est.).

Currently I am pretty sure on the SSD I am getting. Just may go up to a 1TB....I don't know if Ill need that much space since its not my primary Computer and going to be basically steam games and MMO's.. The one I currently plan on getting is the Samsung 850 Pro 512GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD - MZ-7KE512BW ($280 est.)

Ill be using Acronis True Image 2015 ($30 est.) for PC to clone the Hard Drive to the SSD.

So basically $430 in upgrades. Any other storage ill buy an extra external USB 3.0 Western Digital 2GB Hard Drive or a mass storage thumb drive. So there isn't any point in getting the 1 TB SSD unless I want to drop the extra $250 on it. All my steam games now would barely be 200 GB and windows wont take up another 100 GB even Windows 10 most likely. That leaves 200 GB free and SSD's don't get slow when they are basically all the way full until the last few hundred MB of space when you get a warning. You can't do that on a spindle drive or your screwed. I could always get the 512 GB one and then over the next year get a larger one and use the 512 GB one in my other Tower when I rebuild it. It only has 2x 120 GB SSD in Raid 0. So in the long term it gives me more time to save and not use all of my money and still gets the same amazing speed and a 10 year warranty.... Seems good.

Any Suggestions on RAM and SSD Drives I would love to hear them.

Joe


----------



## c0dy420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TweakJoe2015*
> 
> So I have read the posts so far...hopefully I didn't skip anything because its a lot. The reason I have basically read about on why to only upgrade the RAM and The Hard Drive is because the processor itself is on a limiter that actually decreased any of the Haswell Processor Family will fit...So even the best one will be pulled down to a certain point so you might as well stick with the Core i7-4765T being the best option. Unless a better T Version comes out that is...
> 
> I purchased the Fully Loaded Top Of The Line (From the Factory Version) and its Bag. Came to $837 before Tax ($910 after tax) Free 2nd Day Shipping.
> 
> As for RAM I have read and then seen on Crucial.com that it can take up to 2x 8 GB 204 Pin (Laptop Size) DDR3 1866 (PC3 - 14900) Memory Sticks. If you are buying the higher end memory then it is worth getting it in the higher speed because the latency is better, but if your buying the cheapest or closest to cheapest version then you can stick with your DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800).
> 
> As for Hard Drive/Storage Replacement. By far an SSD (Solid State Drive) is the best you can get with around 500 MB R/W Speeds and extremely fast data access. They also don't heat up like Hybrid and normal Spindle Hard Drives. They also require much less power. Someone on here said it wasn't worth going SSD and to only go hybrid....Im not sure you actually have ever owned a good quality.
> 
> I will be throwing in 16 GB of RAM and at least 512 GB (or 480 GB) SSD
> 
> Currently I am undecided on the RAM and haven't had time to look further into it. I have mainly liked the Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB Kit (8GBx2) DDR3 1866 (PC3-14900) 204-Pin SODIMM Memory BLS2K8G3N18AES4 / BLS2C8G3N18AES4 ($120 est.).
> 
> Currently I am pretty sure on the SSD I am getting. Just may go up to a 1TB....I don't know if Ill need that much space since its not my primary Computer and going to be basically steam games and MMO's.. The one I currently plan on getting is the Samsung 850 Pro 512GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD - MZ-7KE512BW ($280 est.)
> 
> Ill be using Acronis True Image 2015 ($30 est.) for PC to clone the Hard Drive to the SSD.
> 
> So basically $430 in upgrades. Any other storage ill buy an extra external USB 3.0 Western Digital 2GB Hard Drive or a mass storage thumb drive. So there isn't any point in getting the 1 TB SSD unless I want to drop the extra $250 on it. All my steam games now would barely be 200 GB and windows wont take up another 100 GB even Windows 10 most likely. That leaves 200 GB free and SSD's don't get slow when they are basically all the way full until the last few hundred MB of space when you get a warning. You can't do that on a spindle drive or your screwed. I could always get the 512 GB one and then over the next year get a larger one and use the 512 GB one in my other Tower when I rebuild it. It only has 2x 120 GB SSD in Raid 0. So in the long term it gives me more time to save and not use all of my money and still gets the same amazing speed and a 10 year warranty.... Seems good.
> 
> Any Suggestions on RAM and SSD Drives I would love to hear them.
> 
> Joe


I just got the 850 evo with the 3d NAND haven't done any real tests but so far it's awesome


----------



## kodiak kyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TweakJoe2015*
> 
> So I have read the posts so far...hopefully I didn't skip anything because its a lot. The reason I have basically read about on why to only upgrade the RAM and The Hard Drive is because the processor itself is on a limiter that actually decreased any of the Haswell Processor Family will fit...So even the best one will be pulled down to a certain point so you might as well stick with the Core i7-4765T being the best option. Unless a better T Version comes out that is...
> 
> I purchased the Fully Loaded Top Of The Line (From the Factory Version) and its Bag. Came to $837 before Tax ($910 after tax) Free 2nd Day Shipping.
> 
> As for RAM I have read and then seen on Crucial.com that it can take up to 2x 8 GB 204 Pin (Laptop Size) DDR3 1866 (PC3 - 14900) Memory Sticks. If you are buying the higher end memory then it is worth getting it in the higher speed because the latency is better, but if your buying the cheapest or closest to cheapest version then you can stick with your DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800).
> 
> As for Hard Drive/Storage Replacement. By far an SSD (Solid State Drive) is the best you can get with around 500 MB R/W Speeds and extremely fast data access. They also don't heat up like Hybrid and normal Spindle Hard Drives. They also require much less power. Someone on here said it wasn't worth going SSD and to only go hybrid....Im not sure you actually have ever owned a good quality.
> 
> I will be throwing in 16 GB of RAM and at least 512 GB (or 480 GB) SSD
> 
> Currently I am undecided on the RAM and haven't had time to look further into it. I have mainly liked the Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB Kit (8GBx2) DDR3 1866 (PC3-14900) 204-Pin SODIMM Memory BLS2K8G3N18AES4 / BLS2C8G3N18AES4 ($120 est.).
> 
> Currently I am pretty sure on the SSD I am getting. Just may go up to a 1TB....I don't know if Ill need that much space since its not my primary Computer and going to be basically steam games and MMO's.. The one I currently plan on getting is the Samsung 850 Pro 512GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD - MZ-7KE512BW ($280 est.)
> 
> Ill be using Acronis True Image 2015 ($30 est.) for PC to clone the Hard Drive to the SSD.
> 
> So basically $430 in upgrades. Any other storage ill buy an extra external USB 3.0 Western Digital 2GB Hard Drive or a mass storage thumb drive. So there isn't any point in getting the 1 TB SSD unless I want to drop the extra $250 on it. All my steam games now would barely be 200 GB and windows wont take up another 100 GB even Windows 10 most likely. That leaves 200 GB free and SSD's don't get slow when they are basically all the way full until the last few hundred MB of space when you get a warning. You can't do that on a spindle drive or your screwed. I could always get the 512 GB one and then over the next year get a larger one and use the 512 GB one in my other Tower when I rebuild it. It only has 2x 120 GB SSD in Raid 0. So in the long term it gives me more time to save and not use all of my money and still gets the same amazing speed and a 10 year warranty.... Seems good.
> 
> Any Suggestions on RAM and SSD Drives I would love to hear them.
> 
> Joe


Will this cup work
i7-4765T it only has 2.0 ghz
http://www.saharamicro.com/intel-core-i7-4765t-haswell-20-ghz-quad-core-8mb-cache-processor-oem-cm8064601466200-p-1421.html?gclid=CLWd9eXpssUCFdgNgQodDp0AeQ&zenid=129f18c0dca10a0dccac228ad4937ddb


----------



## ZL580

He *will* be trading speed for cores. The i3 runs at 2.9 while the 4590t runs at 2.0. You cannot count on turbo speed at all times.

Imo if im gaming i would rather have the i3 with the higher clock speed and the illusion of 4 cores

That is why i went 4570T, i only game with my alpha and can get a steady 3.4-3.6 ghz on all 4 theoretical cores


----------



## juggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> He *will* be trading speed for cores. The i3 runs at 2.9 while the 4590t runs at 2.0. You cannot count on turbo speed at all times.
> 
> Imo if im gaming i would rather have the i3 with the higher clock speed and the illusion of 4 cores
> 
> That is why i went 4570T, i only game with my alpha and can get a steady 3.4-3.6 ghz on all 4 theoretical cores


What? The i5-4590t will almost certainly always be at max turbo. The Alpha has adequate cooling.

My i7 doesn't throttle so....

I dont know of anyone having throttling issues with the i5-4590t. Again, your point is moot.

More and more games are becoming multi threaded, those 4 real cores will fair much better than your "two". Especially moving forward.

You only "went" 4570t because they are far more plentiful on eBay and cheaper. i5-4590t is the better pick hands down. A true quad core + more L3 cache and 3 ghz. End of argument.


----------



## Dr Von Booger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> Disclaimer:
> 
> THE INFORMATION PROVIDED BELOW IS FOR COMPARISON PURPOSES ONLY AND IS NOT INTENDED TO BASH THE ALPHA OR TROLL THIS THREAD.
> Good, now that's out of the way... I'm sure some of you are aware, I'm a former owner, and lover, of the Alpha. So please keep in mind that I'm only providing information to those who think the Alpha is the only way to go for PC gaming at these price points. Look at these as comparisons and alternative options to the Alpha or any other SteamBox. The options below are FULL Windows PC's that can play any PC game. All components can be freely upgraded. All drivers can be updated freely. You'd have the freedom of a full-fledged PC with these options. And way more power than the Alpha at each price point.
> 
> Here you can get comparison DIY builds that I've composed to directly compare to the three versions of the Alpha that are relevant:
> 
> Comparable Alpha's can be found here: http://www.dell.com/us/p/alienware-alpha/pd
> 
> Please Note the "Base Price" in each build. This is before tax & shipping just like the Alpha's posted prices. Also you need to log in to see proper pricing. I've come within $15 of the Alpha's price for each build before any "rebates", but if you're not logged in, you'll see much higher prices. Also, prices change daily for certain components. You'll have to either pay the difference, or mix and match parts of equal caliber to achieve the price that is desired.
> 
> 
> $599 Alpha vs i3-4150/R9-280: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Pc9PLk
> $699 Alpha vs i5-4590/R9-280: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/PggNTW
> $849 Alpha vs i7-4790/GTX-960: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/fJrhxr
> Each build above is perfect, but not the $849 version. I see the i7 & 2 TB HDD as a waste for a gaming PC of this caliber. The i7 would have zero benefit over the i5 in most games. But I put it, and the 2tb HDD, there to compare to the $849 Alpha. This is how I'd do the $849 build:
> 
> 
> $849 vs i5-4590/R9-290x: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/x3xCvK
> To get Windows 8.1 Pro for that price, $88.99, visit Tek-Micro.com. The site looks shady, but I get all of my customer OS's from there with no issues. Grab the Downloadable Version.
> 
> I wont even compare to the $499 Alpha because 4gb of RAM is just NOT enough. And to be fair, it's really hard to come close to that price without going with the Pentium Anniversary CPU.
> 
> NOTE: The builds I composed above DO-NOT have WiFi or Bluetooth. You can add this if you need it for around $50. Online gaming should not be done via WiFi anyway.
> 
> Optional WiFi & Bluetooth for each build: http://pcpartpicker.com/part/intel-wireless-network-card-7260hmwdtx1
> 
> You can clearly see that for the money, DIY is the way to go. Better CPU's that are not wattage restricted, way better GPU's, and unlimited ability to upgrade everything in the build. With better cooling at stock, and cooling upgrade potential. And better storage devices at 7200rpm w/ a 64mb cache .
> 
> I'd consider these builds "Budget Builds" and they really shed light on what "price vs performance" is all about when compared to the Alpha. You could opt for AMD CPU's and save even more, but I stand by the per-core performance of Intel CPU's for gaming.
> 
> But, hey, if you don't want to build your own PC... The Alpha is really hard to beat at it's price points. I suggest the $699 i5 Alpha. The one's that cost less are too gimped by that low TDP i3 for smooth gaming at 1080p.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kierwest*
> 
> I'll post a development thread in SFF later. I first need to take some before pictures and then take it to a machine shop. It doesn't have top ventilation, and a card would overheat quickly in this case.


I was debating about getting the alpha or building a PC but you might have saved me some time. I do prefer the size of the alpha and appreciate the power it can output, but it makes more sense to build one for the price and get better performance. I still have time to decide but maybe will build unless I find a really good deal on the alpha when the time comes...


----------



## juggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Von Booger*
> 
> I was debating about getting the alpha or building a PC but you might have saved me some time. I do prefer the size of the alpha and appreciate the power it can output, but it makes more sense to build one for the price and get better performance. I still have time to decide but maybe will build unless I find a really good deal on the alpha when the time comes...


Guys!!!

DO NOT PAY MSRP. I REPEAT DO NOT PAY MSRP.

i3 model new/refurb can be had for $400 all day long! OR less.

Same for i5 @ 500 and i7 @ 600 if you know where to look.


----------



## Dr Von Booger

Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juggar*
> 
> Guys!!!
> 
> DO NOT PAY MSRP. I REPEAT DO NOT PAY MSRP.
> 
> i3 model new/refurb can be had for $400 all day long! OR less.
> 
> Same for i5 @ 500 and i7 @ 600 if you know where to look.


I agree to this I don't really see any point in buying a new one I have no problem buying a refurb or used one.


----------



## llee8820

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TweakJoe2015*
> 
> So I have read the posts so far...hopefully I didn't skip anything because its a lot. The reason I have basically read about on why to only upgrade the RAM and The Hard Drive is because the processor itself is on a limiter that actually decreased any of the Haswell Processor Family will fit...So even the best one will be pulled down to a certain point so you might as well stick with the Core i7-4765T being the best option. Unless a better T Version comes out that is...
> 
> I purchased the Fully Loaded Top Of The Line (From the Factory Version) and its Bag. Came to $837 before Tax ($910 after tax) Free 2nd Day Shipping.
> 
> As for RAM I have read and then seen on Crucial.com that it can take up to 2x 8 GB 204 Pin (Laptop Size) DDR3 1866 (PC3 - 14900) Memory Sticks. If you are buying the higher end memory then it is worth getting it in the higher speed because the latency is better, but if your buying the cheapest or closest to cheapest version then you can stick with your DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800).
> 
> As for Hard Drive/Storage Replacement. By far an SSD (Solid State Drive) is the best you can get with around 500 MB R/W Speeds and extremely fast data access. They also don't heat up like Hybrid and normal Spindle Hard Drives. They also require much less power. Someone on here said it wasn't worth going SSD and to only go hybrid....Im not sure you actually have ever owned a good quality.
> 
> I will be throwing in 16 GB of RAM and at least 512 GB (or 480 GB) SSD
> 
> Currently I am undecided on the RAM and haven't had time to look further into it. I have mainly liked the Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB Kit (8GBx2) DDR3 1866 (PC3-14900) 204-Pin SODIMM Memory BLS2K8G3N18AES4 / BLS2C8G3N18AES4 ($120 est.).
> 
> Currently I am pretty sure on the SSD I am getting. Just may go up to a 1TB....I don't know if Ill need that much space since its not my primary Computer and going to be basically steam games and MMO's.. The one I currently plan on getting is the Samsung 850 Pro 512GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD - MZ-7KE512BW ($280 est.)
> 
> Ill be using Acronis True Image 2015 ($30 est.) for PC to clone the Hard Drive to the SSD.
> 
> So basically $430 in upgrades. Any other storage ill buy an extra external USB 3.0 Western Digital 2GB Hard Drive or a mass storage thumb drive. So there isn't any point in getting the 1 TB SSD unless I want to drop the extra $250 on it. All my steam games now would barely be 200 GB and windows wont take up another 100 GB even Windows 10 most likely. That leaves 200 GB free and SSD's don't get slow when they are basically all the way full until the last few hundred MB of space when you get a warning. You can't do that on a spindle drive or your screwed. I could always get the 512 GB one and then over the next year get a larger one and use the 512 GB one in my other Tower when I rebuild it. It only has 2x 120 GB SSD in Raid 0. So in the long term it gives me more time to save and not use all of my money and still gets the same amazing speed and a 10 year warranty.... Seems good.
> 
> Any Suggestions on RAM and SSD Drives I would love to hear them.
> 
> Joe


Did you get your clone SSD to boot? I tried cloning mine and had troubles with initial boot up. Hoping the SSD will bring the alpha up to par in speed wise. Then again, I paid $230 for the base model so can't expect too much.


----------



## kodiak kyle

Lol I give up. I don't care about updating the CPU anymore. I'm just going to upgrade the ram to 16GB and SSD. Thank you everyone for the help


----------



## ZL580

Juggar, lets say by some miracle these processors dont throttle. The 4570 is still 600mhz faster. When using Dolphin emulator and pcsx2, that can be the difference between full speed or not.

I made my choice based on gaming and emulation, but more so emulation and portability.

If everyone here had half a brain they would stop cramming 16gb of memory in these little things and just stick with the i3, overclock the GPU and slap in whatever preffered SSD they like.

I find it humorous that someone would spend over $400 "upgrading" an Alpha. Build a damn mini ITX PC with a dedicated videocard for less total money. Sure it will be bigger, but it will murder an Alpha in games and productivity.


----------



## thienbaont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> Juggar, lets say by some miracle these processors dont throttle. The 4570 is still 600mhz faster. When using Dolphin emulator and pcsx2, that can be the difference between full speed or not.
> 
> I made my choice based on gaming and emulation, but more so emulation and portability.
> 
> If everyone here had half a brain they would stop cramming 16gb of memory in these little things and just stick with the i3, overclock the GPU and slap in whatever preffered SSD they like.
> 
> I find it humorous that someone would spend over $400 "upgrading" an Alpha. Build a damn mini ITX PC with a dedicated videocard for less total money. Sure it will be bigger, but it will murder an Alpha in games and productivity.


Sometimes having a small form factor has its advantage. For example, you can easily put your Alpha to your backpack and bring it to your friend house for Dota LAN party, pretty sure you won't do that with ITX.

But I do agree that people should not spend more than 200$ upgrading Alpha. Just upgrade RAM & SSD imho, CPU ain't worth it.


----------



## ZL580

Right, and they do make nice small itx cases with carrying handles too. But yes with my Alpha i can bring it to my buddies and play 4 player super smash brothers in 1080p


----------



## tool1970

I work retail and it is the Intel Summer deal time. I can get a i7-4790k for 79.99 plus tax and shipping. Around 100 bucks total. I have the i3 alpha with 16 gigs of ram and a 1 tb ssd upgrade.

SHOULD I DO THIS?????

I don't want it to throttle down can you get a larger power supply for the alpha?

Thanks.


----------



## tool1970

I just chatted with dell and they said you can purchase an updated power supply for the alpha to support the 4790k processor. Has anybody thought of doing this or have more information. I figure for 100 bucks or so the processor upgrade is a no brainer but add a power supply also?????


----------



## thienbaont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tool1970*
> 
> I just chatted with dell and they said you can purchase an updated power supply for the alpha to support the 4790k processor. Has anybody thought of doing this or have more information. I figure for 100 bucks or so the processor upgrade is a no brainer but add a power supply also?????


Apparently you can purchase Dell laptop charger with higher capacity and it'd work. But the point is upgrading CPU won't increase gaming performance by much, maybe 2-5 fps max. Unless you also use your Alpha for computing purpose then by all mean, upgrade your CPU.


----------



## squall458

Anyone know how to overclock the stock i3 on my alpha? Does the BIOS support overclocking or do I need some kind of program?


----------



## juggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall458*
> 
> Anyone know how to overclock the stock i3 on my alpha? Does the BIOS support overclocking or do I need some kind of program?


The i3-4130T, or any Intel CPU thats not "K" series is locked. No overclocking.

Now I have a laptop with a mobile i7 and most people use a program called Intel XTU to "tune" the CPU for a few percent more performance by messing with the multipliers for the max turbo. But you cant do that since the i3 doesnt turbo, it runs at 2.9 or lower depending on load.

Now, theres one other thing you could do and thats undervolt the CPU using that program, id assume it supports the i3-4130T, you can see how low you can take it and watch temps get lower as the voltage is dropped. Thats really only useful in a laptop but the feature is there in case you wanted to see how low you can go.


----------



## squall458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juggar*
> 
> The i3-4130T, or any Intel CPU thats not "K" series is locked. No overclocking.
> 
> Now I have a laptop with a mobile i7 and most people use a program called Intel XTU to "tune" the CPU for a few percent more performance by messing with the multipliers for the max turbo. But you cant do that since the i3 doesnt turbo, it runs at 2.9 or lower depending on load.
> 
> Now, theres one other thing you could do and thats undervolt the CPU using that program, id assume it supports the i3-4130T, you can see how low you can take it and watch temps get lower as the voltage is dropped. Thats really only useful in a laptop but the feature is there in case you wanted to see how low you can go.


Thank you so much for that detailed post! I will see if I can at least undervolt this cpu. What about overclocking the gpu? MSI Afterburner? I read you can OC it to get about 6gbps bandwidth? Is that true?


----------



## juggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall458*
> 
> Thank you so much for that detailed post! I will see if I can at least undervolt this cpu. What about overclocking the gpu? MSI Afterburner? I read you can OC it to get about 6gbps bandwidth? Is that true?


Yeah use MSI Afterburner and set it to +135(maxed out) core clock and +500 MHz memory.


----------



## pmtrsft

Hello everyone.. I've read a lot of posts, lots of great info, thanks.. Getting an Alpha tomorrow.. went with the i7 and I'll upgrade the RAM to 16 GB. Realistically, I expect to replace it in ~2 years, but I wanted an easy path to PC gaming in the TV. I have an XB1 and PS4, but I hope to get slightly better performance than those two consoles. Anyway, a couple questions:

Is it true the Alpha UI disables MSI Afterburner? Do you have to bypass the Alienware UI to make use of Afterburner? How do you guys handle that?

A lot of DX12 benchmarks seem to point to a much better utilization of CPU cores, which is part of the reason I paid extra for an i7. Any thoughts?


----------



## berva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juggar*
> 
> Yeah use MSI Afterburner and set it to +135(maxed out) core clock and +500 MHz memory.


+135(maxed out) core clock and +450 MHz memory recommended. not 500


----------



## juggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berva*
> 
> +135(maxed out) core clock and +450 MHz memory recommended. not 500


500 MHz is recommended, at least by me, works great for me. 100% stability. YMMV


----------



## berva

Hi all,

I have an i5 - 4690 CPU @ 3.50Ghz (Alienware Alpha)
16GB RAM
1TB SSD hard drive.

MSI overclock @ +135(maxed out) core clock and +450 MHz memory

Project Cars runs amazingly well (60 FPS, never drops) using Nvidia Geforce Experience for optimization.

I also purchased the game on Xbox One and PS4 for benchmark testing and the Alpha blows both out of the water.

I'm not too sure if the current gen consoles are under-powered or just poorly optimized but both current gen consoles looked pretty average to me.


----------



## juggar

The Alpha is $329.99 currently. Great deal.

http://slickdeals.net/f/7859143-alienware-alpha-compact-desktop-core-i3-4130t-500gb-hdd-4gb-ddr3-customized-gtx-860-xbox-360-controller-329-99-after-rebate-with-free-shipping?src=pdw&v=1

You could sell the stupid controller and have a very small i3/750 ti rig for ~$300. Cant beat that, even when building a full size desktop.


----------



## tool1970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juggar*
> 
> The Alpha is $329.99 currently. Great deal.
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/f/7859143-alienware-alpha-compact-desktop-core-i3-4130t-500gb-hdd-4gb-ddr3-customized-gtx-860-xbox-360-controller-329-99-after-rebate-with-free-shipping?src=pdw&v=1
> 
> You could sell the stupid controller and have a very small i3/750 ti rig for ~$300. Cant beat that, even when building a full size desktop.


HOLY what an awesome deal there!


----------



## juggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tool1970*
> 
> HOLY what an awesome deal there!


Yeah this is why I say, dont ever buy things for MSRP.


----------



## Kylearan

Yeah, great deal - have had my eye on this and bit on the base config at $330 after rebate.

I'll be gutting / selling parts from the 750 Ti Mini-ITX system I built last year.. would appreciate any assistance.

*Memory - CAS Latency of Stock DDR3L?*
Had desktop memory, so that's not gonna work.. anyone know the CAS latency on the stock 4GB DDR3L? I'm assuming CL11, but have found no confirmation of that anywhere.

*Hard Drive - Proper Preparation of an existing SSD?*
Presently has a retail version of Windows 8.1 on a Crucial MX100 512GB 2.5" SSD... will a standard quick format (NTFS?) prepare the drive for the recovery process? (I'll deregister the license beforehand, of course.) Vids I saw have the drive installed directly out of the box.

*CPU - Stock i3 or upgrade to an on-hand i5-4590?*
Is it worth the performance bump or should I sell it? Could pull in a firm $125, possibly $150.

The T model (used in the i5 Alpha) clocks in at 2.0GHz and draws 28.44W vs. this 3.3GHz with a 68.25W draw. The clock will be readjusted on the Alpha to stay within the power supply.. worried a bit about heat as well.

The Alpha gets here this coming Thursday.. excited and looking forward to joining the club, though would love to be "ready" when it gets here. Anticipate building a more powerful system later this year or early next.. the Ti.. yikes, I was underwhelmed building it, but was a great lesson. Form factor on this Alpha is more what I had in mind.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pmtrsft

Had a couple days to play with my new Alpha, so far I'm liking it a lot. It definitely deserves a place in my entertainment center, next to my XB1 & PS4. Actually, I can help but think this is what Xbox One should have been, right down to the HDMI in port.

I had a bunch of older steam games that I've tried and the performance is quite good. Witcher 2 looks great and runs smooth on high settings (not perfect, but pretty darn good). Dirt 3 on Ultra settings still looks amazing and better than any next-gen console racer. On the downside, Price of Persia: Sands of Time and Fuel wouldn't launch at all. I've only tried from Alpha UI / Big Picture Mode, I'll have to try booting from desktop and trying from there.

So, I dropped $150 into my Steam Wallet and promptly spent it. Tropico 5 (which is $60 on PSN) was only $40 and has great controller support, runs super-smooth on the highest settings. Call of Juarez, which is a couple years old, chugs a little bit on the framerate, but is still quite good. I remember the console versions having framerate issues, so perhaps the game was never fully optimized. The strategy game "Windward" claims to have controller support, but a keyboard is required to enter your name, so I couldn't get past that screen, but I have a wireless keypad/touchpad ordered. I bought a few other sub-$10 games too.

My main purchase, Witcher III, is now preloaded. I'm a bit concerned about the performance, not expecting 1080p/60 on Ultra, but I would hope for slighter better performance than the console versions.

One complaint is that I wish you could upclock once and have it stay on by default, it's kind of a pain the way it is now (launch MSI from steam, go to mouse mode, load & apply upclock settings, go back, launch game). If anyone has a better solution for that, please share!!!


----------



## juggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmtrsft*
> 
> Actually, I can help but think this is what Xbox One should have been, right down to the HDMI in port.


Ermmm the Xbox One does have an HDMI in port..... thats how you can watch TV on your xbox and pass through stuff.


----------



## pmtrsft

Yeah, I know. My point was, like Alpha, Xbox One could have been smaller, more powerful and still had the TV features they wanted.


----------



## juggar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmtrsft*
> 
> Yeah, I know. My point was, like Alpha, Xbox One could have been smaller, more powerful and still had the TV features they wanted.


Well, I kind of disagree. You have to remember that the Xbox One and PS4 were being developed before the Maxwell chips were released. Maxwell as used in the alpha is more energy efficient.

What really makes them pig fat is the disk drives, without optical disk drives and more efficient GPU's im sure the xbox/ps4 would be close to the same size.


----------



## pmtrsft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juggar*
> 
> Well, I kind of disagree. You have to remember that the Xbox One and PS4 were being developed before the Maxwell chips were released. Maxwell as used in the alpha is more energy efficient.
> 
> What really makes them pig fat is the disk drives, without optical disk drives and more efficient GPU's im sure the xbox/ps4 would be close to the same size.


True, but PS4 is smaller and there does seem to be unnecessary open space inside XB1. But I don't want to hijack the thread over what XB1 could have been!!!


----------



## pmtrsft

Instead of my original plan of gaming for a few hours yesterday, I tinkered with my Alpha a bit. I now have it loading directly into Steam’s big picture mode, bypassing the Alpha UI and activating MSI Afterburner in the process. So it saves me a few manual steps, boots a bit quicker and it still acts like a console (power button to Steam with full controller support, no KB+M needed). Now I’m ready for Witcher III with no distractions!


----------



## AstonM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmtrsft*
> 
> Instead of my original plan of gaming for a few hours yesterday, I tinkered with my Alpha a bit. I now have it loading directly into Steam's big picture mode, bypassing the Alpha UI and activating MSI Afterburner in the process. So it saves me a few manual steps, boots a bit quicker and it still acts like a console (power button to Steam with full controller support, no KB+M needed). Now I'm ready for Witcher III with no distractions!


Could you share how you set that up? TIA!


----------



## pmtrsft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstonM*
> 
> Could you share how you set that up? TIA!


Yes.. not sure if I can post links with a new account, so Google were you need details.. but basically:

A) Made the desktop account the default login, bypassing the Alpha login (start >> run >> Netplwiz)
B) Configure windows to sign in without a password (same place as above I think, but reboot first)
C) Installed MSI afterburner and set it to launch with Windows
D) Put Steam in my startup folder
E) Within Steam, check boot to big picture mode setting
F) After steam boots, need to (LB+LT+RT+RB+L1) to switch from mouse to gamepad mode

So, not that complicated at all. That last thing messed me up, I spent an hour on it. I also uninstalled GeForce Experience but I don't think I needed to. Let me know if you run into any issues, I may have forgot something.


----------



## TweakJoe2015

So yeah people saying not to waste money on upgrades are basically too cheap to do it themselves...But beyond that. I needed this for the size because my main PC is a beast and is massive and I cant bring the monster anywhere.... Not making the effort. I will be using the Alpha for some Photoshop Purposes and some circuit design programs so the i7 is definitely worth it. I do think they should have added $30-$50 to the cost and just put in a damn 7200 RPM Laptop Drive...Even if only 512 GB etc.... This 2TB 5400 RPM is atrocious. I have yet to buy the items I am looking to get (RAM and SSD). I will be doing that fairly soon though.... Like 1.5 weeks or so. So I am still looking for suggestions beyond the RAM and SSD I picked last on like page 61 of this Forum.

I have further looked into the Samsung 512 GB 650 PRO SSD. Basically it rapes most everything except in Price. Better should cost more no matter what the cheap people say.

Oh yeah... I sold a 2 player Magic The Gathering Mat on eBay for $1000 with the only goal being buying this PC. So basically I paid $750 after tax for the PC and its Bag. Leaving $110 after eBay and PayPal Fees to use on upgrades. So basically this is only going to cost me $300 for the parts/software I need (Including that I'm going to redo the thermal paste on the processor just in case). SSD, RAM, Software (Acronis), USB SATA Wire, and supplies). The wire will be a good long term investment as well as the RAM and the SSD since even if it dies in 2 years...which I doubt it will. I can still use the parts and rebuild a micro ATX PC for $200-$300 more...So I am not too worried.

Oh I have heard issues with cloning Hard Drives To SSD, but Acronis usually works for me doing these things. You just need to verify the cloned copy before you try to use it.

I will post updates as soon as I have them after the upgrades are completed!!!!


----------



## thienbaont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TweakJoe2015*
> 
> So yeah people saying not to waste money on upgrades are basically too cheap to do it themselves...But beyond that. I needed this for the size because my main PC is a beast and is massive and I cant bring the monster anywhere.... Not making the effort. I will be using the Alpha for some Photoshop Purposes and some circuit design programs so the i7 is definitely worth it. I do think they should have added $30-$50 to the cost and just put in a damn 7200 RPM Laptop Drive...Even if only 512 GB etc.... This 2TB 5400 RPM is atrocious. I have yet to buy the items I am looking to get (RAM and SSD). I will be doing that fairly soon though.... Like 1.5 weeks or so. So I am still looking for suggestions beyond the RAM and SSD I picked last on like page 61 of this Forum.
> 
> I have further looked into the Samsung 512 GB 650 PRO SSD. Basically it rapes most everything except in Price. Better should cost more no matter what the cheap people say.
> 
> Oh yeah... I sold a 2 player Magic The Gathering Mat on eBay for $1000 with the only goal being buying this PC. So basically I paid $750 after tax for the PC and its Bag. Leaving $110 after eBay and PayPal Fees to use on upgrades. So basically this is only going to cost me $300 for the parts/software I need (Including that I'm going to redo the thermal paste on the processor just in case). SSD, RAM, Software (Acronis), USB SATA Wire, and supplies). The wire will be a good long term investment as well as the RAM and the SSD since even if it dies in 2 years...which I doubt it will. I can still use the parts and rebuild a micro ATX PC for $200-$300 more...So I am not too worried.
> 
> Oh I have heard issues with cloning Hard Drives To SSD, but Acronis usually works for me doing these things. You just need to verify the cloned copy before you try to use it.
> 
> I will post updates as soon as I have them after the upgrades are completed!!!!


Not exactly too cheap to upgrade, rather do upgrade wisely. First of all, the system is only strongest at its weakest link. No matter how much money you want to throw at it, the Alpha would be bottleneck at at least 2 places: GPU and Power Supply.

1) You can't upgrade GPU, therefore no matter how strong your CPU is, your gaming experience will almost be the same across the board from i3, i5 and i7. I would rather recommend overclock GPU using MSI Afterburner than upgrading CPU.
2) The Power Supply is only good enough for T-series to run comfortably, S-series is already pushing it, anything higher is a waste, because your CPU will just throttle down to the power supplied.
3) Upgrade your SSD immediately, the stock HDD is a disaster.
4) Upgrade to at least 8GB of RAM, 1600Mhz would do, throw a 2133Mhz at it you're wasting your money again.
5) Don't use hard disk clone program, instead make a Factory Reset USB stick (using Alienware Respawn), install your new SSD in, then use the stick to recover would be the cleanest way to do it.


----------



## TweakJoe2015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thienbaont*
> 
> Not exactly too cheap to upgrade, rather do upgrade wisely. First of all, the system is only strongest at its weakest link. No matter how much money you want to throw at it, the Alpha would be bottleneck at at least 2 places: GPU and Power Supply.
> 
> 1) You can't upgrade GPU, therefore no matter how strong your CPU is, your gaming experience will almost be the same across the board from i3, i5 and i7. I would rather recommend overclock GPU using MSI Afterburner than upgrading CPU.
> 2) The Power Supply is only good enough for T-series to run comfortably, S-series is already pushing it, anything higher is a waste, because your CPU will just throttle down to the power supplied.
> 3) Upgrade your SSD immediately, the stock HDD is a disaster.
> 4) Upgrade to at least 8GB of RAM, 1600Mhz would do, throw a 2133Mhz at it you're wasting your money again.
> 5) Don't use hard disk clone program, instead make a Factory Reset USB stick (using Alienware Respawn), install your new SSD in, then use the stick to recover would be the cleanest way to do it.


Yeah I know the Alpha has its limits but they are decent for such a small pc. Im sure in the next few years a smaller aftermarket build option will be easily/readily available, but I wanted it now.

Thanks for the USB Alienware Respawn info. I totally forgot about it while trying to decide how I was going to hook a disc drive up to it so I could order a recovery disc. That will save me at least $30 as well. And I wont need the $15 cable. I only decided on the !866 Mhz RAM because I was looking at latency and crucial makes great RAM that lasts. Im totally with you on bye bye POS 5400 RPM Hard Drive. I still haven't been suggested anything beyond the Samsung 512 GB 850 PRO... Someone said they got the 850 EVO but the PRO is just rated a lot higher then the 850 EVO.

Do you have any suggestions there?

Oh and I knew the CPU wasn't going to do a ton for my gaming, but it will run video recording etc better on the i7 quad core over the i3 duel core etc. There also is apparently a 170 Watt Power cord that can be gotten for the Alpha... I mean changing the Hard Drive to an SSD has to help with power and heat as well so... Not sure what the extra 40 Watts will do...


----------



## thienbaont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TweakJoe2015*
> 
> Yeah I know the Alpha has its limits but they are decent for such a small pc. Im sure in the next few years a smaller aftermarket build option will be easily/readily available, but I wanted it now.
> 
> Thanks for the USB Alienware Respawn info. I totally forgot about it while trying to decide how I was going to hook a disc drive up to it so I could order a recovery disc. That will save me at least $30 as well. And I wont need the $15 cable. I only decided on the !866 Mhz RAM because I was looking at latency and crucial makes great RAM that lasts. Im totally with you on bye bye POS 5400 RPM Hard Drive. I still haven't been suggested anything beyond the Samsung 512 GB 850 PRO... Someone said they got the 850 EVO but the PRO is just rated a lot higher then the 850 EVO.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions there?
> 
> Oh and I knew the CPU wasn't going to do a ton for my gaming, but it will run video recording etc better on the i7 quad core over the i3 duel core etc. There also is apparently a 170 Watt Power cord that can be gotten for the Alpha... I mean changing the Hard Drive to an SSD has to help with power and heat as well so... Not sure what the extra 40 Watts will do...


With 850 EVO you have 5 years warranty, 10 years for 850 Pro. You can trust the Pro will last much longer than the EVO version, while the performance between the two are roughly the same. With the 850 EVO you could already write 40GB per day, everyday, for 5 years, I don't know what you would do to exceed that.

Also, don't forget 5 years is more than long enough before you would change/upgrade your drives/systems, I would imagine 5 years from now the technology would have made a few leaps as well.

Take that into consideration, and the price of Pro is almost double the price of EVO, it's not hard for me to recommend the 850 EVO. (Also you have a choice to buy 1TB 850 EVO for the same amount of money when buying 512GB 850 Pro).


----------



## updawg

As a heads up you can get a 4790t from Shopblt. They have to order it from Intel directly but they received it within 4 days of my order and sent me out a shipping notification today. Total was $315.21.

http://www.shopblt.com/item/intel-core-i7-4790t-fc-lga12c/intel_cm8064601561513s.html


----------



## pmtrsft

Witcher III runs pretty good on my Alpha ( i7 CPU/16 GB/overclocked GPU/stock hard drive).. I have it set to 1080p/30, medium settings (textures & foliage set to High). Actually, it was quite playable with default High settings too, but a bit too choppy. I probably should spend more time tinkering with it to get it just right, but I'm having too much fun with the game.


----------



## squall458

Loving my alpha. Upgraded to ssd right away. That WD hard drive is pure garbage. Put in 4gb of ram and its sweet and smooth experience now.


----------



## pmtrsft

After some tinkering (showing fps on screen) I was able to get Witcher III running with mostly everything on High and keep the frame-rate at (or near) 30. Hairworks had to be turned off and 1 or 2 other settings went to medium. Looks great though. Fan seems to be running higher after making those changes.. fine with me!

While doing those tests, I noticed the RAM usage hovers around 5.5 GB, which is about what the current consoles have available. I wonder if my 16 GB will go mostly unused or if games will ever take advantage of it.


----------



## brettday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berva*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have an i5 - 4690 CPU @ 3.50Ghz (Alienware Alpha)
> 16GB RAM
> 1TB SSD hard drive.
> 
> MSI overclock @ +135(maxed out) core clock and +450 MHz memory
> 
> Project Cars runs amazingly well (60 FPS, never drops) using Nvidia Geforce Experience for optimization.
> 
> I also purchased the game on Xbox One and PS4 for benchmark testing and the Alpha blows both out of the water.
> 
> I'm not too sure if the current gen consoles are under-powered or just poorly optimized but both current gen consoles looked pretty average to me.


Just out of interest, what settings are you using? I used GeFroce to set mine up and even after overclocking it still has most everything on low or off.


----------



## brettday

Playing Project Cars with afterburner settings at 135+ and 400, avg temp is 80c, is this okay?


----------



## pmtrsft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettday*
> 
> Playing Project Cars with afterburner settings at 135+ and 400, avg temp is 80c, is this okay?


Not sure, but I've had mine set to +135 / +495 for everything and it seems to be doing fine.


----------



## ejay81

How can you leverage MSI afterburner overclock settings at bout when going directly into the alpha UI? Is this possible?


----------



## ejay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmtrsft*
> 
> Not sure, but I've had mine set to +135 / +495 for everything and it seems to be doing fine.


Yes mine runs at 80 full load whether it's at stock speeds or over locked. I even applied some high end thermal paste but didn't drop temps. It's a laptop gpu in a small case so that's within the expected range.


----------



## AstonM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettday*
> 
> Playing Project Cars with afterburner settings at 135+ and 400, avg temp is 80c, is this okay?


Googled 860m temps for laptops, seems to be normal temps.

http://www.tomsguide.com/answers/id-2291404/gtx-860m-gaming-temps.html
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/801249/gtx-860m-temperature/

Mine sits around 80 but the fans will pick up once in awhile, basically seems like that is the thermal max, then fans speed up to keep it there.


----------



## brettday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmtrsft*
> 
> Not sure, but I've had mine set to +135 / +495 for everything and it seems to be doing fine.


Ok, good to know, thanks buddy


----------



## brettday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstonM*
> 
> Googled 860m temps for laptops, seems to be normal temps.
> 
> http://www.tomsguide.com/answers/id-2291404/gtx-860m-gaming-temps.html
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/801249/gtx-860m-temperature/
> 
> Mine sits around 80 but the fans will pick up once in awhile, basically seems like that is the thermal max, then fans speed up to keep it there.


Awesome, that makes me feel a bit better. Max temp I have hit was 81c.


----------



## brettday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejay81*
> 
> How can you leverage MSI afterburner overclock settings at bout when going directly into the alpha UI? Is this possible?


As far as I know Afterburner is disabled when in Alpha UI and can only be used via the desktop.


----------



## e2404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmtrsft*
> 
> Yes.. not sure if I can post links with a new account, so Google were you need details.. but basically:
> 
> A) Made the desktop account the default login, bypassing the Alpha login (start >> run >> Netplwiz)
> B) Configure windows to sign in without a password (same place as above I think, but reboot first)
> C) Installed MSI afterburner and set it to launch with Windows
> D) Put Steam in my startup folder
> E) Within Steam, check boot to big picture mode setting
> F) After steam boots, need to (LB+LT+RT+RB+L1) to switch from mouse to gamepad mode
> 
> So, not that complicated at all. That last thing messed me up, I spent an hour on it. I also uninstalled GeForce Experience but I don't think I needed to. Let me know if you run into any issues, I may have forgot something.


I did this and have MSI Afterburner overclocked to +135, and +450. I opted not to have steam go into big picture mode out of preference.

The last thing I did is go into Task manager and set steam to high priority. (I have to do this every time I boot up)

After doing this I am running MKX on High settings at 720p. MKX looks phenomenal and much better than on the Xbox.

I have the base Alpha with the following upgrades: swapped out the hard drive to a SSD & increased the RAM to 16GB, since I had it laying around. i3 runs like a boss


----------



## pmtrsft

One thing the Alpha UI didn’t properly address was surround sound. I had to go into the windows control panel and let it know I had 7.1 surround. My receiver was faking it, but I knew something wasn’t quite right!


----------



## 2010ngojo

Hi guys, just received the base unit about a week ago. I've been noticing a lot of shutter with 5400RPM drives not to mention massive heating from one of the 12.5mm drives. I heard some of you upgrade the cpu to those with TDP of 65W-84W. I was thinking of getting at least a full quad core cpu but I hear there were throttling issues with these cpus. It would have been a waste of money imo. I was able to get an i7-4770TE for about 200 dollars, but I was wondering if I'm better off with a cheaper, but higher TDP cpus like the i5-4690. I see one for about 175 dollars right now.


----------



## BenCossette

Is anyone else having issues with audio static from the HDMI port when watching videos or listening to music? It doesn't start right away, but after a few minutes it starts and doesn't go away unless I unplug the HDMI cable and plug it back in. Then it will start up again after a few minutes. It doesn't happen during games, only videos and music.


----------



## laigood

Is anyone update to win10? drivers work fine?


----------



## tool1970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jnataros*
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> I just picked up one of these surprisingly rocking little PCs and I thought I'd get a user group going for it on the forums!
> 
> I'll be posting photos and benchmarks shortly tonight, but feel free to chime in if you have an Alpha or are curious about them!
> 
> Alex
> 
> 
> 
> [Photos]
> 
> [Internal Photos]
> 
> *--[Benchmarks on i3]--*
> 
> Average Framerate; all on Base Alpha, except COD:AW needed 8GB of Ram to operate smoothly.
> 
> 
> [Benchmarks on i5]
> 
> [Benchmarks on i7]
> 
> *--[Dis-assembly Instructions]--*
> 
> Here is a video on Upgrading the Alpha including showing the basically 5 screws for taking it apart.
> 
> Remeber; you can change the CPU, RAM, and HDD/SSD yourself in less than a couple of minutes. It is really quick to do.
> 
> Skip to 0:45 for the steps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *--[Known Working CPU Upgrades]--*
> 
> This PC ships with a standard 1150 socket, so anything should technically work if you swap it in. Alienware says this does NOT void warranty in their coverage of the unit, so mod away!
> 
> - i7 4790K (Current load and wattage limits on PSU normally restrict to ~2.65ghz under 100% load on all 8 threads; I will get a larger laptop style PSU and test again)
> 
> - i5 4590


Any update? I now have a new i7 4790k that I want to trade for a i7-4765T but nobody will trade. Help? I don't think that putting a 4790k in the Alienware would be a good idea.


----------



## updawg

I would not use a 4790k. I installed a 4790t and was getting too hot of temperatures so I delidded the CPU and replaced the TIM with Liquid Pro and then used GC-Extreme between the IHS and heatsink. I now sit at high 40's low 50's idle and in the 60's when gaming.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

So I went ahead and traded a friend of mine my Xbox One for his Alienware Alpha. I believe this is the TOP model you can get. It has the i7 4765T, 8GB ram and 2TB HDD. So far I love this thing. I went out and bout and Roccat mouse, steel series QCK pad and im using a wireless logitech K360 keyboard he gave me with the PC. He used it for about a week and didnt like PC because it required to much tweaking so we traded


----------



## thienbaont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> So I went ahead and traded a friend of mine my Xbox One for his Alienware Alpha. I believe this is the TOP model you can get. It has the i7 4765T, 8GB ram and 2TB HDD. So far I love this thing. I went out and bout and Roccat mouse, steel series QCK pad and im using a wireless logitech K360 keyboard he gave me with the PC. He used it for about a week and didnt like PC because it required to much tweaking so we traded


Who is this friend of yours that would trade something $800 for something $400? Can I trade your friend with mine?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thienbaont*
> 
> Who is this friend of yours that would trade something $800 for something $400? Can I trade your friend with mine?


Especially since they probably could've returned it if they only had it for 1 week.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> Especially since they probably could've returned it if they only had it for 1 week.


from my understanding he ordered it online. he said he paid around 850 not including tax or shipping. then he paid for an extended warranty & bought a wireless mouse & keyboard. he said he did not like PC gaming cause it was way to much tinkering. he told me to give him my xbox 1 & state of decay which cost me around 400 with tax so he traded me lol.

im happy with it so far to a point i wish you could upgrade the GPU i think its decent but does struggle with alot of higher settings in games. im glad i got it in trade because for the high cost of this thing at 800-650.00 depending on where you buy one for the specs this thing is over priced


----------



## thienbaont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> from my understanding he ordered it online. he said he paid around 850 not including tax or shipping. then he paid for an extended warranty & bought a wireless mouse & keyboard. he said he did not like PC gaming cause it was way to much tinkering. he told me to give him my xbox 1 & state of decay which cost me around 400 with tax so he traded me lol.
> 
> im happy with it so far to a point i wish you could upgrade the GPU i think its decent but does struggle with alot of higher settings in games. im glad i got it in trade because for the high cost of this thing at 800-650.00 depending on where you buy one for the specs this thing is over priced


Good on you. This is actually not overpriced, the only from Alienware that's definitely not overpriced. At least you gave your friend all your XB1 games yeah?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thienbaont*
> 
> Good on you. This is actually not overpriced, the only from Alienware that's definitely not overpriced. At least you gave your friend all your XB1 games yeah?


all i had was state of decay since when you buy an xbox it comes with digital codes. he was not worried and barely cared so I do feel i made out. maybe alienware will do what they did with the laptops and let you use the Amplifier so you can run an external GPU. or maybe not


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thienbaont*
> 
> Good on you. This is actually not overpriced, the only from Alienware that's definitely not overpriced. At least you gave your friend all your XB1 games yeah?


i do feel its over priced even tho I did not pay for it. This is an 800-850.00 machine that IMO is a bit under powered. 5400 RPM HDD and a 860m which basically a 750ti which the PS4 uses a modified 7870 which is more powerful.

for the price of this machine I feel it should have better specs


----------



## thienbaont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> i do feel its over priced even tho I did not pay for it. This is an 800-850.00 machine that IMO is a bit under powered. 5400 RPM HDD and a 860m which basically a 750ti which the PS4 uses a modified 7870 which is more powerful.
> 
> for the price of this machine I feel it should have better specs


If you factored in Windows 8.1 licence & the free Xbox controller, and the extreme mini form factor, it comes out cheaper than anything you could build yourself. Maybe the top of the line model is a bit overpriced, but the base model (i3) is spot on. I would just buy the base model then upgrade parts myself.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> i do feel its over priced even tho I did not pay for it. This is an 800-850.00 machine that IMO is a bit under powered. 5400 RPM HDD and a 860m which basically a 750ti which the PS4 uses a modified 7870 which is more powerful.
> 
> for the price of this machine I feel it should have better specs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thienbaont*
> 
> If you factored in Windows 8.1 licence & the free Xbox controller, and the extreme mini form factor, it comes out cheaper than anything you could build yourself. Maybe the top of the line model is a bit overpriced, but the base model (i3) is spot on. I would just buy the base model then upgrade parts myself.


Well, I think you get a decent machine for the price. I'm more inclined to like the base model though. You also were looking at the Desktop version of the 7870 vs the desktop version of the 750ti. Now, if I'm incorrectly informed, the system runs with a modified 860m, which destroys the 7870 in Direct X11. The Maxwell architecture is horrible for anything except Direct X11 games. Then again, all newer games run Direct X11 and soon Direct X12... so, no worries. It is the older games where the 7870 fares better.

Side note, you got a fantastic trade! I say, use it as intended. Realize that you get better performance on the Alpha. Get into the modding scene and replace the Alpha UI with Kodi and an IR Remote and you have yourself a killer little Media Center box with gaming prowess (keep expectations in check), and I believe you can stream 4k movies as well.

Now that I've talked myself into a second Alienware Alpha (My son is keeping my unit), I think I'm going to wait till the next version comes out, unless I get a wicked deal on the current version.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

decided today to take apart the alpha to clean it. Thinking this is gonna be a pain since its small but wow as easy as can be. 4 screws and the shell comes apart. and everything inside can easily be upgraded or taken apart.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> decided today to take apart the alpha to clean it. Thinking this is gonna be a pain since its small but wow as easy as can be. 4 screws and the shell comes apart. and everything inside can easily be upgraded or taken apart.


The more I think about it, you got a TERRIBLE DEAL! I'll buy you a new XBone and game and take that sorry piece of Alpha off your hands!


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> The more I think about it, you got a TERRIBLE DEAL! I'll buy you a new XBone and game and take that sorry piece of Alpha off your hands!


haha i just got done playing some old school medal of honor airborne for about 3 hours (Single player) was watching my CPU temps which are reaching 60-63c max. im debating painting the shell a different color then black. white would be pretty sexy


----------



## 4LC4PON3

logged in on my alpha today and a screen popped up asking me to reserve my free windows 10 so I reserved my copy of windows 10. I noticed on his info i got with the Alpha that it comes with windows 10 free once released.

looking at newegg I noticed they are giving windows 10 free with the i7 alpha but not the lower models


----------



## AstonM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> logged in on my alpha today and a screen popped up asking me to reserve my free windows 10 so I reserved my copy of windows 10. I noticed on his info i got with the Alpha that it comes with windows 10 free once released.
> 
> looking at newegg I noticed they are giving windows 10 free with the i7 alpha but not the lower models


Windows 10 is a free upgrade for legitimate install's anyways so it won't matter, just marketing probably


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstonM*
> 
> Windows 10 is a free upgrade for legitimate install's anyways so it won't matter, just marketing probably


yeah thats what I thought but was not sure. ill take anything for free


----------



## ZL580

Anyone want to volunteer as guinea pig for a new broadwell i5 or i7? Looks like high frequencies and low tdp (65w). From what im reading they require 9x series motherboards and will work after a firmware update. I think our alphas have a 8x series??


----------



## sixsixone

Please give a warm welcome to this newest member of the AA Owners Club!









If anyone is interested... I can post some pics on how to fit the 360 controller dongle into the USB cubby underneath the console.

But first a couple question for you veteran users out there. Probably going to contact Dell support on this but thought I would try here 1st.

1) After a period in Steam BPM UI... the AlienFX (power & triangle LEDs) lighting turns off. Only way to get them on again is back out to the settings menu in the Alpha UI. Kind of annoying not knowing the power status of the box at a glance. Can anyone confirm similar behavior and/or a fix for same?

2) On a related note, there is some really aggressive screen saver/blanking going on while in steam BPM. UI goes to blank blue bubble screen after like 5 minutes. Wish I could turn this off or at least lengthen the time. The 360 controller also powers down way to soon for my taste. Again, could someone please confirm this behavior and possibly how to alter it?

Reason I ask for confirmation is that I never got to observe behavior of the canned software config. HDD was swapped from the get-go and the box was installed from a Dell-supplied USB recovery stick and drivers/software downloaded from the support site.

Thanks in advance and cheers!


----------



## ZheEnnui

Hi, just signed up to this forum and I'm a new and enthusiastic Alpha owner as well. Love it so far! I have an I5 version with 8 GB and a 240 GB SSD. I've put the old 1 TB HD in an external enclosure so I can still use that to install games or store media that don't require SSD speeds.

Anyways, I'd be very curious to know how you managed to fit the 360 adapter under there! Have any pics to share or just simple instructions?

As for your questions, maybe your issues are related to your power consumption settings? Since the Alpha is built with laptop parts, things might be set to shut down after a period of inactivity to preserve battery (even though the Alpha doesn't have one). For instance, my external hard drive would regularly power down after a while before I figured that Windows was configured to shut down USB 3.0 devices for power saving purposes.

Regarding BPM, maybe Steam's Big Picture Mode also has dedicated screen saver options, have you looked in Steam's settings?


----------



## pmtrsft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laigood*
> 
> If anyone is interested... I can post some pics on how to fit the 360 controller dongle into the USB cubby underneath the console.


Umm.. this I have to see..


----------



## pmtrsft

Steam controller: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fs2Yh1PFwM

I think I'll stick to the 360 pad.. or get the XB1 pad in the fall...


----------



## sixsixone

Don't have time for a detailed explanation at the moment but here's the final product:



ZheEnnui, yeah, I've been all over steam settings and find nothing with regard to a built-in screensaver. Also am enforcing a performance power profile thru the OS with all hardware timeouts set to never. Can sit on the desktop or alpha ui all day without the RGB LEDs going dark. Only happens when in steam or a game. After an hour, or so, my spiffy teal lights turn off!


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsixone*
> 
> Don't have time for a detailed explanation at the moment but here's the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> ZheEnnui, yeah, I've been all over steam settings and find nothing with regard to a built-in screensaver. Also am enforcing a performance power profile thru the OS with all hardware timeouts set to never. Can sit on the desktop or alpha ui all day without the RGB LEDs going dark. Only happens when in steam or a game. After an hour, or so, my spiffy teal lights turn off!


i have never experienced any issues with my alpha especially with my LEDS turning off. I will give it a try tho. I will play a steam game for an hour and see if mine does this.


----------



## ZheEnnui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsixone*
> 
> Don't have time for a detailed explanation at the moment but here's the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> ZheEnnui, yeah, I've been all over steam settings and find nothing with regard to a built-in screensaver. Also am enforcing a performance power profile thru the OS with all hardware timeouts set to never. Can sit on the desktop or alpha ui all day without the RGB LEDs going dark. Only happens when in steam or a game. After an hour, or so, my spiffy teal lights turn off!


Hmm. Well I'm all out of ideas, then. Hopefully you find a fix!

So you just removed the plastic shell from the adapter? Were any other modifications necessary?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsixone*
> 
> Don't have time for a detailed explanation at the moment but here's the final product:
> 
> 
> 
> ZheEnnui, yeah, I've been all over steam settings and find nothing with regard to a built-in screensaver. Also am enforcing a performance power profile thru the OS with all hardware timeouts set to never. Can sit on the desktop or alpha ui all day without the RGB LEDs going dark. Only happens when in steam or a game. After an hour, or so, my spiffy teal lights turn off!


sorry man im not sure about ur issue. i didnt experience this at all with my alpha


----------



## sixsixone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> sorry man im not sure about ur issue. i didnt experience this at all with my alpha


Thanks for double checking that. Just had dell support remotely connect to check things out. Guy was not very knowledgeable but he did re-install some software. Will see of that changes anything.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsixone*
> 
> Thanks for double checking that. Just had dell support remotely connect to check things out. Guy was not very knowledgeable but he did re-install some software. Will see of that changes anything.


i just got done talking to my buddy and he was telling me he had issues with his lights so he put his Alpha into slepp mode VIA Alpha UI power Menu then woke it up and has never had an issue since. I would also recommend installing all the latest updates VIA dell website.


----------



## sixsixone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> i just got done talking to my buddy and he was telling me he had issues with his lights so he put his Alpha into slepp mode VIA Alpha UI power Menu then woke it up and has never had an issue since. I would also recommend installing all the latest updates VIA dell website.


Tried but no luck. The further I go down this rabbit hole... the weirder it gets. Check out this next post.


----------



## sixsixone

Anyone here have Metro Last Light?

What happens to your AlienFX LEDs when you launch it from Steam? Mine immediately go dark... until I press start when prompted to after the intro. Now they are white. Why aren't they blue? I set them to blue.

Every shred of software on this box is latest/greatest. Maybe that's my problem. Could be hardware... but I doubt it. If you're in a position test this, I'd love to hear your feedback.

Alpha is absolutely the appropriate moniker for this product!


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsixone*
> 
> Anyone here have Metro Last Light?
> 
> What happens to your AlienFX LEDs when you launch it from Steam? Mine immediately go dark... until I press start when prompted to after the intro. Now they are white. Why aren't they blue? I set them to blue.
> 
> Every shred of software on this box is latest/greatest. Maybe that's my problem. Could be hardware... but I doubt it. If you're in a position test this, I'd love to hear your feedback.
> 
> Alpha is absolutely the appropriate moniker for this product!


this is normal. On metro my LED turns white also.

Be advised many games will continue to do this. They will change the color of the LED depending on circumstances or what's going on. There are games & websites that can interact with the Alphas LED lights and change them to different colors.

check out this link below it tells you what games will change your LED colors

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/alienwarefx


----------



## sixsixone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> check out this link below it tells you what games will change your LED colors
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/alienwarefx


Good to know. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## sixsixone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZheEnnui*
> 
> So you just removed the plastic shell from the adapter?


Little more to it than that. The bare PCB is still slightly wider than the bay opening so I actually have it under, rather than in, there. That creates an unsightly gap between the two halves of the alpha's unmodded case. Some very minor trimming with a dremel rectified that situation. With the case apart it will be obvious what needs to be done and it's neither mechanically nor cosmetically damaging to the alpha.

Then there is the matter of fabricating the USB pigtail. I spliced a sacrificial cable to the receiver with solder connections and insulated with shrink tubing. Whole operation took about an an hour and I am pleased with the result. I expect to transport the alpha most weekends so it was worth the effort.

BTW, for anyone that travels with their alpha, I wholeheartedly recommend dell's custom fitted case. A really well thought out, and executed, piece of gear.


----------



## sixsixone

Progress! I re-installed the factory HDD and the lighting stays on! Clearly Dell's prescribed recovery method does not faithfully replicate the factory installed software.

Question for you alpha owners that upgraded to a larger HDD via the clone method:

What software did you use and how did you deal with re-sizing the main partition since it is not the last one on the drive?

I initially wanted to go the clone route but the partition layout was giving me fits.


----------



## Snowned

*Alienware ASM100 Upgraded(CPU/Ram/SSD/T.P.)*

CPU: Intel i3-4150 @ 3.50 Ghz with aftermarket Thermal Paste
GPU: Nvidia 860m 2GB with aftermarket Thermal Paste
RAM: 16.0 GB @ 1600mhz (3.5GB as ram disk with SSD Rapid Mode)
SSD: Samsung 250GB 850 EVO (Rapid Mode Enabled)
System Recovery: 32GB Thumb Drive with factory reset (Bottom Hidden Bay)
Additional Storage: 256GB Thumb Drive
Accessories: Power adapter, Two Xbox Controllers, USB to Headphone and Mic adapter.

*Played all games listed below on this Alpha:*

GTA 5
Shadow of Modor
CS:GO
Lego Worlds
PayDay:2
Hand of Fate
BF: 3, 4, and Hardline
Heroes: of the Storm
League Of Legends
Gaunlet (Great with friends/controller)
Far Cry 4
Evolve
Grid Autosport
Wolfenstein: The Old Blood
Peggle
Lethal League (Great with friends/controller)


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> *Alienware ASM100 Upgraded(CPU/Ram/SSD/T.P.)*
> 
> CPU: Intel i3-4150 @ 3.50 Ghz with aftermarket Thermal Paste
> GPU: Nvidia 860m 2GB with aftermarket Thermal Paste
> RAM: 16.0 GB @ 1600mhz (3.5GB as ram disk with SSD Rapid Mode)
> SSD: Samsung 250GB 850 EVO (Rapid Mode Enabled)
> System Recovery: 32GB Thumb Drive with factory reset (Bottom Hidden Bay)
> Additional Storage: 256GB Thumb Drive
> Accessories: Power adapter, Two Xbox Controllers, USB to Headphone and Mic adapter.
> 
> *Played all games listed below on this Alpha:*
> 
> GTA 5
> Shadow of Modor
> CS:GO
> Lego Worlds
> PayDay:2
> Hand of Fate
> BF: 3, 4, and Hardline
> Heroes: of the Storm
> League Of Legends
> Gaunlet (Great with friends/controller)
> Far Cry 4
> Evolve
> Grid Autosport
> Wolfenstein: The Old Blood
> Peggle
> Lethal League (Great with friends/controller)


have u seen a big different from switching pasts? Right now on stock paste my alpha which is an i7 runs at max 64c. I may switch pasts to see but not sure yet


----------



## Snowned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> have u seen a big different from switching pasts? Right now on stock paste my alpha which is an i7 runs at max 64c. I may switch pasts to see but not sure yet


Some things to keep in mind is use a 54 watt TDP i3 vs the stock 35 watt TDP i3.... it does not throttle or have turbo it is a raw 3.5ghz 24/7 so my heating situation in the case environment is much different as it does not back off clock speed to cool off. I run on a plateau of 85-90c these days regardless of the game , this is after the paste has aged on the cpu over several months, I believe it touched 92-93c once during a burn in early on. There are no hickups and it never shuts off on me. The residual heat from the faster cpu only add about 2c to other components vs the stock i3 T edition.

On to the paste.....

I have used some white junk, a Thermal Pad, AC5, AC7 and some other diamond tsunami T.P. The only one to shave 2-3 C after 1 week of use and keep it of was Gelid Extreme with lab stats which are "worse" than others in terms of heat transfer.

Please note I used the 2 step cleaner from Artic Silver each time I swapped paste.

My explanation is it doesn't prevent the slow build up to a plato where optimal run temps per case environment. Thinner nano diamond paste which seem to get the heat to the heatsink to fast for the fans and end up recycling to fast into the case environment making other components hotter and never really plateauing all to well....nor does it fail to transfer fast enough like cheap white paste and pads which just sky rocket to high temps and shut the machine down.

Gelid extreme is a thick paste but not quite bread dough or play dough with a kind of oily water look to it.


----------



## bonderd

Hey Snowed,
I have been doing alot of reaearch on all forums and this one seems the most
Up to date on Alpha modding. I like your recommendations and I see where the stock bios settings/alpha limitations really limit this to an i3 rig. I am have almost the exact same rig as you
I3-4130t
16 GB G.Skill Ram
500gb Evo 250 SSD

My Alpha is a beast however I am a horsepower junkie and want to squeeze the last bit of power out of it. Would you recommend the 4370 over say the 4150-4170? I see the biggest difference is the cache is 4mb compared to 3mb. Just wondering about the heat overall? Should I be worries with cpu getting that hot? Also what would you say the average bump in performance is from the 4130T to a 3.5-3.7ghz i3? Did you do any frame tests back to back? Thank You


----------



## bonderd

Also how do you get the 3.5g for ram disk and rapid mode for ssd?


----------



## CelticGamer

Hi guys. Well I've read through the entire thread and I"m on the fence here. I'm hoping you guys can help swing my mind. I have $950 max to spend on a rig. Long story short, I don't have the know how to order all the parts and build a rig myself, nor do I really want to try and learn how at this point. I just want to open the box and have a completed product ready to go. With that said, I have 2 choices.

For $950 the best prebuilt rig I can get is a i5 with 8gb ram and a gtx 750t.. That, from what I have read, will be pretty darn close in performance to the i7 Alpha. I know it's been said that it's a waste going with the i7 but here's why I've decided to. I want the little extra power for some of the tasks other than gaming I'll be performing, And, even though the gpu is a bottleneck for the cpu, I'm thinking there may be games in the future that are more cpu intensive, therefore it's possible there could be small gains down the road.

So now my mind cannot decide. Do I go with the Alpha, enjoy it for a year or two and then upgrade to a new PC later on. Or, do I go with the prebuilt rig and have the option of upgrading later? This is tough.......


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CelticGamer*
> 
> Hi guys. Well I've read through the entire thread and I"m on the fence here. I'm hoping you guys can help swing my mind. I have $950 max to spend on a rig. Long story short, I don't have the know how to order all the parts and build a rig myself, nor do I really want to try and learn how at this point. I just want to open the box and have a completed product ready to go. With that said, I have 2 choices.
> 
> For $950 the best prebuilt rig I can get is a i5 with 8gb ram and a gtx 750t.. That, from what I have read, will be pretty darn close in performance to the i7 Alpha. I know it's been said that it's a waste going with the i7 but here's why I've decided to. I want the little extra power for some of the tasks other than gaming I'll be performing, And, even though the gpu is a bottleneck for the cpu, I'm thinking there may be games in the future that are more cpu intensive, therefore it's possible there could be small gains down the road.
> 
> So now my mind cannot decide. Do I go with the Alpha, enjoy it for a year or two and then upgrade to a new PC later on. Or, do I go with the prebuilt rig and have the option of upgrading later? This is tough.......


Here is my take on this situation. Ive been into building custom PCs (mid to very high end) for as long as I can remember & I will honestly say that I do really love my Alpha BUT if I would of pad full price for it then it would of been a no go for me. I scored on my Alpha which is the i7, 8gb & 2tb model (also came with a roccat mouse, Wireless keyboard & steelseries QcK pad) all for $350.00 from a friend who really did not like PC gaming.

So far ive been very pleased with the Alpha but I am already seeing the struggles of the GPU (860m) while it plays ALOT of games fine some newer games seem to struggle such as the Witcher 3. This is just me but if i had 950 in hand I would be building rather then buying a prebuilt.

Im not dissing the alpha but the fact that the price of the Alpha but as it stands for me the high price does not reflect high hardware here. while the 860m is a beast in its own right you will NEED to replace the measly 5400rpm HDD that alienware decided to put in this thing. Not sure why they would use a 5400rpm HDD but its painfully slow so that adds to the cost.

Now this is just my opinion but you CANT upgrade the gpu in the alpha so if it was ME I would go with a prebuilt or build your own so you can upgrade the GPU.


----------



## gulbane

Hey all!

So I picked up a Logitech USB headset / mic for my son's Alpha. It works perfectly when used via the Windows interface but does not work when used on the Alpha UI.

Not that big a deal I guess, as what we are doing now is booting the system up, exiting to Windows, launching Steam from there, and it works. But anyway to get this to work via the Alpha UI when launching games there?

It *does* work via the Alpha UI, but you are unable to control the volume (pressing the volume buttons on the mic don't work and only work in windows) and the mic doesn't work.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Snowned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> Also how do you get the 3.5g for ram disk and rapid mode for ssd?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> Hey Snowed,
> I have been doing alot of reaearch on all forums and this one seems the most
> Up to date on Alpha modding. I like your recommendations and I see where the stock bios settings/alpha limitations really limit this to an i3 rig. I am have almost the exact same rig as you
> I3-4130t
> 16 GB G.Skill Ram
> 500gb Evo 250 SSD
> 
> My Alpha is a beast however I am a horsepower junkie and want to squeeze the last bit of power out of it. Would you recommend the 4370 over say the 4150-4170? I see the biggest difference is the cache is 4mb compared to 3mb. Just wondering about the heat overall? Should I be worries with cpu getting that hot? Also what would you say the average bump in performance is from the 4130T to a 3.5-3.7ghz i3? Did you do any frame tests back to back? Thank You


Evolve on max settings.... I tested both cpu's vs each other and got a large gain in play ability. My issue with the T version was whenever new drop ships came in or action got crazy it would chop (30 or less fps). Once I dropped the 4150 in I gained a solid 10-15fps high end and never chopped again with no odd hickups. Clock speed required to open up the GPU fully even at it's stock settings is hindered by any of the T version it seems unless running max turbo.

It's not the cores it's the clock speed holding things back in non alpha test as well. These were personal machines of mine (not the only ones) that showed the same "issue" over the years. The machines saw gains in both synthetic cpu and gpu speed, and in real world gaming test of their time.

Old Athlon xp 2.0ghz and a 9600se graphics card ran great but took clock speed to 2.4ghz ran like a dream.
Q6600 @ 2.4ghz with a Nvidia GTX 275 ran terrible bumped the clock speed to 3.4 ghz and bam stomping even next gen chips with the same graphics card until the i series arrived in 2010. (of course those cpu's overclock would have been better)
i3 530 and GTX 580 stock speeds were nice but meh for 580 performance slapped a water cooler and bumped it to 4.2ghz then ran like my friend with same setup and an i7 give or take only about 5fps. History repeats itself.
i5 2500k and GTX 580 same deal even the stock i5 needed some clock speed around 3.8.
i5 3570k and dual EVGA classified 560ti 448 core editions. (Needed 4.2ghz and still needed more to realized true potential)
i5 4670k and GTX 770 had to take it around the 4.0ghz mark again to open up card potential fully.

As for the SSD it's a 840/850 evo/pro series feature. The 850's allow a larger ram disk than the 840's though. It also recommends 16gb vs 8gb my wifes alpha has a 8gb of ram and the same same 250gb 850evo but it makes a 1.5gb ram disk instead.


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> Evolve on max settings.... I tested both cpu's vs each other and got a large gain in play ability. My issue with the T version was whenever new drop ships came in or action got crazy it would chop (30 or less fps). Once I dropped the 4150 in I gained a solid 10-15fps high end and never chopped again with no odd hickups. Clock speed required to open up the GPU fully even at it's stock settings is hindered by any of the T version it seems unless running max turbo.
> 
> It's not the cores it's the clock speed holding things back in non alpha test as well. These were personal machines of mine (not the only ones) that showed the same "issue" over the years. The machines saw gains in both synthetic cpu and gpu speed, and in real world gaming test of their time.
> 
> Old Athlon xp 2.0ghz and a 9600se graphics card ran great but took clock speed to 2.4ghz ran like a dream.
> Q6600 @ 2.4ghz with a Nvidia GTX 275 ran terrible bumped the clock speed to 3.4 ghz and bam stomping even next gen chips with the same graphics card until the i series arrived in 2010. (of course those cpu's overclock would have been better)
> i3 530 and GTX 580 stock speeds were nice but meh for 580 performance slapped a water cooler and bumped it to 4.2ghz then ran like my friend with same setup and an i7 give or take only about 5fps. History repeats itself.
> i5 2500k and GTX 580 same deal even the stock i5 needed some clock speed around 3.8.
> i5 3570k and dual EVGA classified 560ti 448 core editions. (Needed 4.2ghz and still needed more to realized true potential)
> i5 4670k and GTX 770 had to take it around the 4.0ghz mark again to open up card potential fully.
> 
> As for the SSD it's a 840/850 evo/pro series feature. The 850's allow a larger ram disk than the 840's though. It also recommends 16gb vs 8gb my wifes alpha has a 8gb of ram and the same same 250gb 850evo but it makes a 1.5gb ram disk instead.


Snowed,
Great advice. I love all the research you have put into the alpha. Most people make all these claims that i3 is junk but can not back it up at all. I see you like the 4150 but what about the 4370? Thats a 3.8ghz i3, wouldn't this be even more of an upgrade or would that extra clock speed and cache be too much and create too much heat?


----------



## spoonablehippo

Hi,
Im hoping to get an Alpha in the next couple of weeks.
I've got some RAM that I "borrowed" from a couple of PC's at work and wanted to know if they will fit?

I've got 2 x sticks that are made by Samsung, and the label on each reads: "8GB 2Rx8 PC3L - 12800S - 11 - 12 - F3"

Model number: M471B1G73DBO-YKO

So yeah, are these any good??


----------



## bonderd

Yes based on that info it should work. Just make sure its so dimm. Based on your description its low voltage which is good


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> Yes based on that info it should work. Just make sure its so dimm. Based on your description its low voltage which is good


Cheers for that! Yes they are SODIMM's.

I was going to get the i3 as according to this video (with a GPU overclock), there isn't much difference between the i3 and an i5: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_5PB73ZdV8

But on Amazon the i5 model is only £100 more than the i3, so maybe worth it for future games??


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> Hi,
> Im hoping to get an Alpha in the next couple of weeks.
> I've got some RAM that I "borrowed" from a couple of PC's at work and wanted to know if they will fit?
> 
> I've got 2 x sticks that are made by Samsung, and the label on each reads: "8GB 2Rx8 PC3L - 12800S - 11 - 12 - F3"
> 
> Model number: M471B1G73DBO-YKO
> 
> So yeah, are these any good??


your fine with that ram.

on a side note I switched my Thermals to MX-2 no difference in temps. CPU still maxes out at 64-65c & my GPU maxes out around the same 63ish . might have to md the case for better cooling. not sure yet


----------



## ZL580

Do we have any current modded video drivers?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> Do we have any current modded video drivers?


nope


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> Cheers for that! Yes they are SODIMM's.
> 
> I was going to get the i3 as according to this video (with a GPU overclock), there isn't much difference between the i3 and an i5: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_5PB73ZdV8
> 
> But on Amazon the i5 model is only £100 more than the i3, so maybe worth it for future games??


Hold off on the i5, read the few previous post. It seems the bios in the alpha only allows a 54w cpu to run without throttling down. The i5 core clock speed is around 2.0, you would be better off taking the $100 and put it towards an upgraded i3 like the 41xx non T series or the 43xx series which has improved cache.


----------



## Snowned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> Snowed,
> Great advice. I love all the research you have put into the alpha. Most people make all these claims that i3 is junk but can not back it up at all. I see you like the 4150 but what about the 4370? Thats a 3.8ghz i3, wouldn't this be even more of an upgrade or would that extra clock speed and cache be too much and create too much heat?


Thank you for the interest the Alpha is an amazing little machine, and a great conversation/share some console fun piece at lan party's. I actually bridge my brother in law from console to pc gaming using the Alpha as a happy medium.

I would still go with the 4150 it has a higher T max for the integrated heat spreader (72°C). The temperature difference which leads me to believe it was soldered on the chip vs glued on the 4370 (66.4°C).
The other possible explanation is the 4370's being a lower end bin of the newer refresh, the higher 1mb of cache, security feature, and risk of possible non compatibility would turn me away.

That said with the 54 watt chips running full bore having a higher heat resistant chip would be best as it already runs above TJ max with a good paste.


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> Thank you for the interest the Alpha is an amazing little machine, and a great conversation/share some console fun piece at lan party's. I actually bridge my brother in law from console to pc gaming using the Alpha as a happy medium.
> 
> I would still go with the 4150 it has a higher T max for the integrated heat spreader (72°C). The temperature difference which leads me to believe it was soldered on the chip vs glued on the 4370 (66.4°C).
> The other possible explanation is the 4370's being a lower end bin of the newer refresh, the higher 1mb of cache, security feature, and risk of possible non compatibility would turn me away.
> 
> That said with the 54 watt chips running full bore having a higher heat resistant chip would be best as it already runs above TJ max with a good paste.


Great so a 41xx series is best then, what about the 3.7 variant 4170 I believe?
Also are you overclocking the gpu? If so are you using msi afterburner? I tried it previouslly in games like gta v and battlefield 4 but it started to sputter and had graphic issues( roads dissapearing, glitchs) after a few minutes... Unless i did something wrong. My frames however did go up from about 43 fps to 50ish on gta5


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> Great so a 41xx series is best then, what about the 3.7 variant 4170 I believe?
> Also are you overclocking the gpu? If so are you using msi afterburner? I tried it previouslly in games like gta v and battlefield 4 but it started to sputter and had graphic issues( roads dissapearing, glitchs) after a few minutes... Unless i did something wrong. My frames however did go up from about 43 fps to 50ish on gta5


Also this was before my Ssd which has of course smoothed my alpha out ten fold. I have not done any modding or messing around since the new ssd. I still have it booting to the alphaUI but will change that today. Its so fast no that I don't mind.

Also my geforce drivers seems to download fine. Previous post from people say they could not download the drivers. I go to geforce.com and search for 860m drivers. Pretty sure 353.06 is newest? I downloaded and it shows up in geforce experience. Hopefully thats all i have to do for latest driver, next one may be around when Arkham Knight comea out( my next game btw)


----------



## Snowned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> Also this was before my Ssd which has of course smoothed my alpha out ten fold. I have not done any modding or messing around since the new ssd. I still have it booting to the alphaUI but will change that today. Its so fast no that I don't mind.
> 
> Also my geforce drivers seems to download fine. Previous post from people say they could not download the drivers. I go to geforce.com and search for 860m drivers. Pretty sure 353.06 is newest? I downloaded and it shows up in geforce experience. Hopefully thats all i have to do for latest driver, next one may be around when Arkham Knight comea out( my next game btw)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> Great so a 41xx series is best then, what about the 3.7 variant 4170 I believe?
> Also are you overclocking the gpu? If so are you using msi afterburner? I tried it previouslly in games like gta v and battlefield 4 but it started to sputter and had graphic issues( roads dissapearing, glitchs) after a few minutes... Unless i did something wrong. My frames however did go up from about 43 fps to 50ish on gta5


I use Geforce experience as well, all up to date.
I have not, and most likely will not overclock the GPU..... unless I can find some aftermarket copper heatsink someone cnc'ed and some 10cfm or better increase to same dba fans to swap out.
I am not sure on a the 4170 you might need to blaze that trail and let us know.


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> I use Geforce experience as well, all up to date.
> I have not, and most likely will not overclock the GPU..... unless I can find some aftermarket copper heatsink someone cnc'ed and some 10cfm or better increase to same dba fans to swap out.
> I am not sure on a the 4170 you might need to blaze that trail and let us know.


Yes it has all the same specs as the 4150 but with 200mhz more. Did you have to change anything with the bios or just simply swap cpu and new paste and put it back together? I see the 4790t may be the most expensive " usuable" cpu in the alpha. 4 cores 8 threads 2.8ghz with 3.9 turbo and 45w tdp. However I don't know if the alpha will actually use the turbo boost? Regardless the 3170 i3 is 200 less then an i7 4690t if you can even find it. It also maintains constant clock speed rather then variable. Will go down that route... I think


----------



## bonderd

So guys I purchased the 4170 and will let you know the results. Newegg has them for 124 brand new. Clock speed goes from 2.9 to 3.7
So the extra 800mhz has to help.

Just to let everyone know I put my Evo 250 500gb drive in a few days ago. Did not really get to test it out but I optimized it with Samsung Magician. Also put Rapid Mode on, I do not know if its placebo effect but games run so smooth. Playing GTA on High Settings now and runs like butter!!!


----------



## Snowned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> So guys I purchased the 4170 and will let you know the results. Newegg has them for 124 brand new. Clock speed goes from 2.9 to 3.7
> So the extra 800mhz has to help.
> 
> Just to let everyone know I put my Evo 250 500gb drive in a few days ago. Did not really get to test it out but I optimized it with Samsung Magician. Also put Rapid Mode on, I do not know if its placebo effect but games run so smooth. Playing GTA on High Settings now and runs like butter!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> Yes it has all the same specs as the 4150 but with 200mhz more. Did you have to change anything with the bios or just simply swap cpu and new paste and put it back together? I see the 4790t may be the most expensive " usuable" cpu in the alpha. 4 cores 8 threads 2.8ghz with 3.9 turbo and 45w tdp. However I don't know if the alpha will actually use the turbo boost? Regardless the 3170 i3 is 200 less then an i7 4690t if you can even find it. It also maintains constant clock speed rather then variable. Will go down that route... I think


I just slapped her in and away it went. Later down the line I saved a few celcius swapping paste.


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> I just slapped her in and away it went. Later down the line I saved a few celcius swapping paste.


Good to know will let you know how the 4170 is soon enogh


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> Good to know will let you know how the 4170 is soon enogh


So today guys i loaded up my steam overlay and played GTA5 and Metro Last Light. My goal was to have a happy medium with settings, better then my xbox one graphically and better frames.
GTA5 is around 50 FPS when walking around and 45 FPS when driving.
Metro is a constant 60 FPS
Settings are basically 1080p medium-high settings. I see no difference on my that i play on when i go to ultra. It will be interesting to see what FPS i get with the new 4170 processor...


----------



## bonderd

So guys it seems my sweet spot for gta5 overclock is +135 +350ish in msi afterburner. Any more then that I dont really see a fps difference and it tends to have a little stutter around +135 +500.

Frames maxed out at 60fps 1080p Medium-Very High Settings. Average FPS probably around 50fps see anywhere from 40-60FPS.

Game is smooth! With the 4170 I hope to get another 5-10 fps if not more...


----------



## 4LC4PON3

what does the T stand for after my CPU (i7-4765T)


----------



## AstonM

Anyone have any thoughts on broadwell processors with this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> what does the T stand for after my CPU (i7-4765T)


SKU suffixes to denote:

K - unlocked (adjustable CPU multiplier up to 63x)
S - performance-optimized lifestyle (low power with 65 W TDP)
T - power-optimized lifestyle (ultra low power with 35-45 W TDP)
R - BGA packaging / High-performance GPU (currently Iris Pro 5200 (GT3e))
X - extreme performance (adjustable CPU ratio with no ratio limit)

from - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haswell_(microarchitecture)


----------



## bonderd

Ok guys!!! I have done it!!! My Alpha may be the fastest one out there at the moment? The 4170 has bumped my frames in GTA5 from 50-55 to 85 FPS. The processor does get
Hot but fan does not get loader.
When i first installed the 4170 my frames were 45fps and I was pissed, however!!! I never deleted my old cpu drivers! So i was olnly running at 2.2ghz instead of 3.8ghz. Regardless that extra 800 mhz has equaled 30 FPS!!! I would not believe it if i did not see it!!!


----------



## bonderd

Sorry for picture quality its my iphone and hovers around 85 or so, however i put vsync on and its at a flat 60fps!


----------



## Snowned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> Sorry for picture quality its my iphone and hovers around 85 or so, however i put vsync on and its at a flat 60fps!


*Cough* #/Retweet/like/upvote yolo and all that millinial shiz about the i5 i7 shut down when it comes to the alpha.


----------



## Snowned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> Ok guys!!! I have done it!!! My Alpha may be the fastest one out there at the moment? The 4170 has bumped my frames in GTA5 from 50-55 to 85 FPS. The processor does get
> Hot but fan does not get loader.
> When i first installed the 4170 my frames were 45fps and I was pissed, however!!! I never deleted my old cpu drivers! So i was olnly running at 2.2ghz instead of 3.8ghz. Regardless that extra 800 mhz has equaled 30 FPS!!! I would not believe it if i did not see it!!!


Just have too....*walks on stage and drops mic *

i3 or nothing stop telling people otherwise on upgrades folks. We need someone with any K series i5 or i7 (aka way to hot to thermally run well in this machine. To do same clock speed on gpu and bench vs the beasty i3


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> *Cough* #/Retweet/like/upvote yolo and all that millinial shiz about the i5 i7 shut down when it comes to the alpha.


Haha well your build inspired mine buddy!!! What fps are you hitting with gta5? I have medium textures but everything else on high atm.

Few other notices guys. I hit 90 FPS a few times!!! 90 NINE ZERO! My buddy has an i7 4670 with a 970 GTX and i matched his FPS????
Another thing i noticed is my gpu never goes above 77 degree now. It is also
Never maxed out like before. It hovers around 80%. This is with my gta overclock of 135/350. There is no point in overclocking with v sync as im already at 60 fps.


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> Haha well your build inspired mine buddy!!! What fps are you hitting with gta5? I have medium textures but everything else on high atm.
> 
> Few other notices guys. I hit 90 FPS a few times!!! 90 NINE ZERO! My buddy has an i7 4670 with a 970 GTX and i matched his FPS????
> Another thing i noticed is my gpu never goes above 77 degree now. It is also
> Never maxed out like before. It hovers around 80%. This is with my gta overclock of 135/350. There is no point in overclocking with v sync as im already at 60 fps.










[/URL]

Picture is with vsync on. I do not notice a difference from 60 fps-90fps btw


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Picture is with vsync on. I do not notice a difference from 60 fps-90fps btw




The alpha with my 46 tv


----------



## bonderd

Test #2 Diablo3
1080p Maxed Settings 100 FPS. I was around 80-90 before. This game does not take advantage of the better cpu. Temps never got above 70 degrees while playing.


----------



## bonderd

Last Test for today. Metro Last Light

Keep in mind my alpha bone stock would struggle to hit 40fps and the original hard drive would constantly stutter... Results speak for themselves


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> Last Test for today. Metro Last Light
> 
> Keep in mind my alpha bone stock would struggle to hit 40fps and the original hard drive would constantly stutter... Results speak for themselves


----------



## bonderd

Thats 168fps! Most i noticed was 185 or so. Heavy action dips to 90 fps. Not bad from 40 FPS Factory to 175FPS LOL


----------



## Snowned

Looks like I have benchmarks to do my man. I will be doing GTA for sure. I run a 720p 32 inch but ill go hook up to the 1080p 40 inch and oc card evenly.


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> Looks like I have benchmarks to do my man. I will be doing GTA for sure. I run a 720p 32 inch but ill go hook up to the 1080p 40 inch and oc card evenly.


Sounds good man! Overclock is really not needed, however it is my automatic setting.


----------



## bonderd

*Alienware Alpha AKA The Beast*

My specs upgrades
I3-4170(800MHZ More then stock)
860m GPU(Msi Afterburner OC at 135/350ish)
16gb G.Skill RipJaw 1.35 1600mhz
500gb Samsung Evo 250(Optimized and Rapid Mode)
Geforce Driver 353.06
Deleted AlphaUI. Boot directly to Windows


----------



## thienbaont

There is no difference 60 & 90 fps I guess due to your monitor is only capable of 60Hz? So if you can push past 90fps, turn off vsync will eliminate micro stuttering, as there shouldn't be tearing. 90fps would be significant better if you have a 120/144Hz monitor though.


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thienbaont*
> 
> There is no difference 60 & 90 fps I guess due to your monitor is only capable of 60Hz? So if you can push past 90fps, turn off vsync will eliminate micro stuttering, as there shouldn't be tearing. 90fps would be significant better if you have a 120/144Hz monitor though.


Yes sir, thats what I meant to say. Since my panel is only 60hz its from 2009. I can not visually see a difference from 60+ FPS. Next panel will have a higher refresh rate. 60 FPS looks great regardless, I have not played a game on the pc in 15 years. My xbox one sits next to the Alpha and to play games at 1080p 60FPS is a console gamers wet dream! After all thats why the alpha was made correct? To bridge the gap...


----------



## bonderd

These are basically the settings I ran earlier. Here is GTA5 on the 900 series GPU's. I know i am going to get haters and people saying BS but My alpha is comparable to the 980 in this test. I will try to figure out a way to record tomorrow.

http://youtu.be/0mP0LW0VV-s


----------



## Snowned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> 
> 
> The alpha with my 46 tv


Results for GTA5 are in for me with i3 4150 and stock graphics card settings.
I play on a 32 inch 720p 99.999999% of the time at my desk. The 40 inch 1080p in the living room is mainly used for local multiplayer when people are over using controllers.

1080p/dx11/ High/4x or max everything/edge of the vram limit best I could with medium textures.
I pulled 45-55fps

720p dx11/Medium settings./2x everything or max everything/ comfy 350+ mb away from vram limit with medium textures.
I pulled 65-90fps The 77 was about normal with plenty of traffic and breaking glass gun firing etc.


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> Results for GTA5 are in for me with i3 4150 and stock graphics card settings. ( I play on a 32 inch 720p 99.999999% of the time at my desk vs 40 inch 1080p)
> 
> 1080p/dx11/ High/4x or max everything/edge of the vram limit best I could with medium textures.
> I pulled 45-55fps
> 
> 720p dx11/Medium settings./2x everything or max everything/ comfy 350+ mb away from vram limit with medium textures.
> I pulled 65-90fps The 77 was about normal with plenty of traffic and breaking glass gun firing etc.


Ok will put same settings as you tomorrow for benchmark. I have never gone below 1080p cant wait to see 720p FPS. I loaded diablo before the new cpu and it was at 140-150fps at 720p vs 100 fps 1080p. The resolution does suck a lot of power.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Do a thorough list of your settings so that we can all test with them and see what we get. I'd like to know how I compare, as you guys are getting numbers higher than I am on dual GTX970 on my Nvidia surround setup (with 4th accessory monitor). I can get into the 80s and 90s if I lower a lot of settings. That's why I think we need a comprehensive list of your settings. If they legit make sense to get the 4170, then I'm going to pick one up on Friday for my son's Alpha and pull his chip (and pick up a motherboard and 4GB ram stick) and build me another PC to play with (since I have all the parts left over from this build).


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> Do a thorough list of your settings so that we can all test with them and see what we get. I'd like to know how I compare, as you guys are getting numbers higher than I am on dual GTX970 on my Nvidia surround setup (with 4th accessory monitor). I can get into the 80s and 90s if I lower a lot of settings. That's why I think we need a comprehensive list of your settings. If they legit make sense to get the 4170, then I'm going to pick one up on Friday for my son's Alpha and pull his chip (and pick up a motherboard and 4GB ram stick) and build me another PC to play with (since I have all the parts left over from this build).


No problem will be playing around with it later today


----------



## bonderd

http://youtu.be/7RK-iJBzmhQ

I made a youtube video. Please excuse quality as I have a iphone i used to capture this. Its basically just to show off the FPS. Please see my 85 fps previous post was conservative as i hit over 100 FPS in video.

The GPU is no longer the bottleneck people. When I actually play the game to enjoy it I flatline at 60 fps(59.9 technically). My GPU is only running at 50% power as well with temps around 70c.


----------



## brettday

Is this the processor you purchased?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117543&cm_re=i3_4170-_-19-117-543-_-Product


----------



## bonderd

Yes s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettday*
> 
> Is this the processor you purchased?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117543&cm_re=i3_4170-_-19-117-543-_-Product


Yes sir, just remember to delete old drivers after you install


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> Do a thorough list of your settings so that we can all test with them and see what we get. I'd like to know how I compare, as you guys are getting numbers higher than I am on dual GTX970 on my Nvidia surround setup (with 4th accessory monitor). I can get into the 80s and 90s if I lower a lot of settings. That's why I think we need a comprehensive list of your settings. If they legit make sense to get the 4170, then I'm going to pick one up on Friday for my son's Alpha and pull his chip (and pick up a motherboard and 4GB ram stick) and build me another PC to play with (since I have all the parts left over from this build).


Just took screen shots of settings. Medium-High settings. I think i am getting old as i do not notice much of a difference between this and very high.


----------



## bonderd




----------



## bonderd




----------



## tacomasteruno

Awesome results, I was about to order the 4150 for mine lol. Do you have bf4? That is the most taxing game I have, turning on AA and post AA processing kills the fps and the gpu is maxed and I'm running an oc of + 135 and + 495 on memory. I already have an ssd and 16gb of ram, also disabling all of the origin app stuff made the game play much better online.

I want to see more tests because it seems that 4170 is a beast.


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tacomasteruno*
> 
> Awesome results, I was about to order the 4150 for mine lol. Do you have bf4? That is the most taxing game I have, turning on AA and post AA processing kills the fps and the gpu is maxed and I'm running an oc of + 135 and + 495 on memory. I already have an ssd and 16gb of ram, also disabling all of the origin app stuff made the game play much better online.
> 
> I want to see more tests because it seems that 4170 is a beast.


No sorry at the moment I dont. Played the trial on origin already before the processor was around. Also was before my ssd was installed. I like bf4 just have been waiting for steam sale before i get more games


----------



## tacomasteruno

BF4 is an Origin game. And it's currently 19.99 right now


----------



## 4LC4PON3

anyone think its worth upgrading my i7 4765T to anything else?


----------



## bonderd

Well the 4765T has a clock speed of 3.0ghz when in turbo. From doing a lot of research about the bios and how the alpha operates, there are power limitations for CPU's. I hate to say it but the 4170 is probably the best cpu per dollar out there at the moment. The only other one I think could be better is the 4790t. However I am not sure if it is going to use that extra speed for games as its a turbo 3.9GHZ vs a standard flat 3.7 from the 4170. Also the price difference is enough to buy a whole alpha system alone. 4790t is around $500 used??? 4170 is $124 Shipped from newegg. Many people say there was not a difference from all factory oem processors the i3,i5,i7 ...that's because the clock speed is nearly identical to all. The 4170 woke up the the alpha more then RAM or SSD for gaming. People may be in doubt but they have also not tried it either...


----------



## tacomasteruno

bonderd, which drivers did you install for the cpu?


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tacomasteruno*
> 
> bonderd, which drivers did you install for the cpu?


Current GeForce setup 353.06


----------



## bonderd

Downloading Titanfall now to see what it looks like compared to by xbox one. I believe the xbox resolution was something like 792/60 fps... Something odd like that. Titanfall is free to try on origin for 2 days, the game was fun when it first came out. However I have only tried on Xbox one and 360.


----------



## bonderd

sorry... thought you meant GPU. Drivers for cpu upload automatically. To do this, install new processor. Then open device manager and go into driver settings for
processor. Delete all 4 drivers for 4130t. Then restart pc... It should load automatically with the new 4170 drivers. If you don't do this you will not get the performance benefits and will be slower than the 4130t.


----------



## tacomasteruno

If you guys have a micro center near you, they got the 4170 for 99 in store pick up.


----------



## ocelittle

Hey guys, just got my Base Model (w/8GB) yesterday and have been playing with it. I need to dig into this thread, but it's pretty beefy. Any posts in particular I should look for for useful tricks/hacks for this thing? Really excited to have it, haven't had a gaming PC in a decade.

I'm thinking of getting a 120GB SSD and then an external drive for the games (USB 3). Good idea/bad?

Or is a hybrid SSD/1TB drive like this a better way to go? http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Laptop-2-5-Inch-Internal-ST1000LM014/dp/B00B99JUBQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1434056796&sr=8-1&keywords=hybrid+ssd&pebp=1434056803312&perid=AB75F83487364BAA92D6


----------



## Snowned

We don't have a conclusion yet but almost 100% sure with testing through out the group on these things below:


First get and SSD 250GB+ as games are getting very large 30GB+ for AAA these days (save for the more space!!!!)
Then get an i3 above 3.5ghz or better (4150/4170 tested) is a must to use the GPU right and run games smooth that demand clock speed.
a. Avoid a cpu over 54 watts and anything else T type like the plague.
b. We have not decided forum wide on a thermal paste upgrade yet but limited testing has taken place thus far (we are to busy having fun on our Alphas lol) so far Only thick oily paste like Gelid Extreme in my test over multiple paste improved thermals with new high wattage cpu.
After that if you want more horse power overlock the GPU if you want can take 100+ on the core and 250+ on the memory all day long stable.


----------



## ocelittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> We don't have a conclusion yet but almost 100% sure with testing through out the group on these things below:
> 
> 
> First get and SSD 250GB+ as games are getting very large 30GB+ for AAA these days (save for the more space!!!!)
> Then get an i3 above 3.5ghz or better (4150/4170 tested) is a must to use the GPU right and run games smooth that demand clock speed.
> a. Avoid a cpu over 54 watts and anything else T type like the plague.
> b. We have not decided forum wide on a thermal paste upgrade yet but limited testing has taken place thus far (we are to busy having fun on our Alphas lol) so far Only thick oily paste like Gelid Extreme in my test over multiple paste improved thermals with new high wattage cpu.
> After that if you want more horse power overlock the GPU if you want can take 100+ on the core and 250+ on the memory all day long stable.


I'm not too concerned about CPU upgrades or anything at the moment...I'm more concerned with storage. I know the stock 5400 is garbage, so would an external USB 3.0 drive be better with a smaller internal (120GB-ish) SSD work fine?


----------



## Snowned

BTW guys ill be locking in my GTA5 results with matched setting tonight....gotta eat dinner now


----------



## Snowned

First thing I notice before matching your settings is the 5 things set lower or off compared to my previous benchmarks we both played with.

Left yours////// Right mine.

_MSAA off ///// 2x MSAAA
TXAA off ///// TXAA on
Reflection MSAA off ///// Reflection MSAA 2x
Normal Shaders ////// High Shaders
Normal Ambient Occlusion ///// High AO_

You do however have a higher setting which is

_Anistrophic Filtering at 8x ///// ASF 2x_

This could be the reason for the major difference in frames when I tried to 1080p and could only match similar at 720p with millions of less pixels.

Again this is just a note in case someone needs a dynamic on the effects of 4150 + Stock GPU vs 4170 + OC GPU. We will not be perusing this en-devour further but focusing on a unified goal .


----------



## bonderd

W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> First thing I notice before matching your settings is the 5 things set lower or off compared to my previous benchmarks we both played with.
> 
> Left yours////// Right mine.
> 
> _MSAA off ///// 2x MSAAA
> TXAA off ///// TXAA on
> Reflection MSAA off ///// Reflection MSAA 2x
> Normal Shaders ////// High Shaders
> Normal Ambient Occlusion ///// High AO_
> 
> You do however have a higher setting which is
> 
> _Anistrophic Filtering at 8x ///// ASF 2x_
> 
> This could be the reason for the major difference in frames when I tried to 1080p and could only match similar at 720p with millions of less pixels.
> 
> Again this is just a note in case someone needs a dynamic on the effects of 4150 + Stock GPU vs 4170 + OC GPU. We will not be perusing this en-devour further but focusing on a unified goal .


Well said my friend.Honestly my settings in graphics are just set to where I like the look. I barely notice a difference with any other settings other then textures. I have been mainly a console gamer my whole life save for mid-late 90's PC gaming. This "PC Console" as we call it has bridges the gap 100% and converted me to PC only as of now.
When I use to game on a PC it was a different time period. There was no Steam, Origin,Gog,etc. I use to have dial up 56k modem to play Everquest. Things have certainly changed as you had to spend $2000+ on a PC to have a decent gaming rig. The Alpha is a real game changer, what I did to mind was purely from an enthusiast stand point.
Its amazing the performance you can get out of this little box. I recommend it to anyone out there!


----------



## roadrage99

Guys...after hearing about this cpu upgrade, would an i3-4360 be better for a gaming setup? I currently have the i5. I am running OC on the gpu (recommemded settimgs), uninstalled UI and am using a custom Kodi build. I game heavily on it with emulators (Dolphin, pcsx2, etc)...share your thoughts


----------



## roadrage99

Is the i3-4360 a better upgrade than my current stock i5?


----------



## roadrage99

I currently have the stock i5 and would to know if the i3-4360 would provide a substantial increase in performance. I am only using this machine as a pure gaming machine. I game a lot on emulators (dolphin, pcsx2, mame, etc). I uninstalled UI, installed a custom Kodi interface, 16gb ram and overclocked to the recommended settings for the GPU. Please share your thoughts as I feel I want to max gaming performance.


----------



## Snowned

Overclock.net Alienware Alpha Owners Club GTA5 Benchmark Form:
Tab to run benchmark in menu.

Your rig:
CPU & Clock Speed:
GPU & Clock Speed:
Ram & Clock Speed:
HDD or SSD (Brand/Model):

Paste Here When Benchmark Complete

*(Delete Below here when posting your results)*
Official Benchmark Settings:
Video Memory 1396MB
On
DX11
Full Screen
1920x1080
Auto
60Hz
1
On
Off
Off
Off
On
Full Bar
Full Bar
Full Bar
Normal
Normal
High
High
Off
High
High
High
Softer
High
Empty Bar
Off
x8
Normal
High

Advanced Graphics:
Off
Off
Off
No Bar
No Bar
Off

Please make sure to include (copy and paste) the 1st page of benchmark up to Frames under 33ms results found in:
C:\Users\xxxxxxxx\Documents\Rockstar Games\GTA V\Benchmarks
To your post as well. This will help with understanding not only FPS in game but any time of processing in those FPS.


----------



## Snowned

Your rig:
CPU & Clock Speed: Intel i3 4150 @ 3.5ghz
GPU & Clock Speed: Nvidia 860m @ Stock
Ram & Clock Speed: 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz
HDD or SSD (Brand/Model): 250GB Samsung 850 Evo

Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 9.182064, 83.341644, 67.945427
Pass 1, 22.807833, 82.313660, 65.940216
Pass 2, 35.647278, 95.713768, 66.877769
Pass 3, 51.252575, 112.864571, 73.105621
Pass 4, 12.508263, 116.028931, 69.995636

Time in milliseconds(ms). (Lower is better). Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 11.998803, 108.907974, 14.717694
Pass 1, 12.148652, 43.844585, 15.165252
Pass 2, 10.447818, 28.052633, 14.952652
Pass 3, 8.860176, 19.511215, 13.678839
Pass 4, 8.618540, 79.947151, 14.286605

Frames under 16ms (for 60fps):
Pass 0: 530/632 frames (83.86%)
Pass 1: 438/616 frames (71.10%)
Pass 2: 466/627 frames (74.32%)
Pass 3: 590/681 frames (86.64%)
Pass 4: 5329/7864 frames (67.76%)

Frames under 33ms (for 30fps):
Pass 0: 629/632 frames (99.53%)
Pass 1: 613/616 frames (99.51%)
Pass 2: 627/627 frames (100.00%)
Pass 3: 681/681 frames (100.00%)
Pass 4: 7847/7864 frames (99.78%)


----------



## Snowned

So on average over 5 test 68.77 FPS with 14.56 ms response. I can live with that love the alpha.


----------



## roadrage99

Is the i3-4360 better than my stock i5?


----------



## Snowned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadrage99*
> 
> Is the i3-4360 better than my stock i5?


Give the GTA5 benchmark sheet a try and we can have a really really close estimate. (My guess is yes if "your stock i5" you reffered to is the T version in the alpha) So far we have only dropped 41xx series i3's in the Alpha unsure on the 43xx's working.

I do see the one you choose to target does have a good tjmax 70c+ vs most other in the 43xx series which is in the 60c+ range.


----------



## brettday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocelittle*
> 
> I'm not too concerned about CPU upgrades or anything at the moment...I'm more concerned with storage. I know the stock 5400 is garbage, so would an external USB 3.0 drive be better with a smaller internal (120GB-ish) SSD work fine?


This is what I done. 120GB SSD and a 2tb USB 3.0 external hard drive. Works flawlessly.


----------



## ocelittle

Awesome! Thanks for the response!


----------



## maxrayne

Console user here

Okay, I'm very new to computer specs and hardware. With the entry level Alpha going for $400 on Alienware's website with a coupon, I've been seriously considering picking one up. But I do know that in this day and age, 4gb of ram isn't great and 5400 RPM drive is slow as crap.

I checked out some ram from an old laptop that was laying around. 2 sticks of samsung 4gb 2rx8 pc3-10600s-09-11-f3 . Would these two sticks work in the Alpha? They are 1333 MHz (I know 1600 MHz was recommended), 204-pin SODIMM, and 1.5V. So the question would be if they would since they are only 1333MHz instead of 1600MHz or would they like crash the computer?

The other thing is that this old laptop had a Hitachi 750 GB 7200 RPM drive. That would work in the Alpha as well correct? (hitachi 7k750-750)

Last question, I've read through some of the thread and it seems that upgrading the stock i3 with http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117543&cm_re=i3_4170-_-19-117-543-_-Product&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=iaujorf7xf000kb500053
appears to be about the best CPU upgrade for the money. Is this correct?

Sorry if my questions are simple and dumb, I'm new to actually upgrading computers and understanding the related jargon.

Thanks


----------



## roadrage99

Ok..here are my benchmarks..

CPU & Clock Speed: Intel i5-4590T (stock)
GPU & Clock Speed: Nvidia 860m @ OC +135/450
Ram & Clock Speed: 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz
HDD or SSD (Brand/Model): Stock 1TB @5200rpm

rames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 47.072762, 94.277618, 78.813721
Pass 1, 37.792599, 104.866226, 74.470886
Pass 2, 58.418995, 107.557770, 75.195038
Pass 3, 34.728024, 135.868362, 84.046288
Pass 4, 15.585876, 145.539185, 82.682373

Time in milliseconds(ms). (Lower is better). Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 10.606972, 21.243708, 12.688146
Pass 1, 9.535958, 26.460207, 13.428066
Pass 2, 9.297329, 17.117720, 13.298750
Pass 3, 7.360065, 28.795189, 11.898206
Pass 4, 6.871002, 64.160652, 12.094477

Frames under 16ms (for 60fps):
Pass 0: 724/740 frames (97.84%)
Pass 1: 696/701 frames (99.29%)
Pass 2: 697/708 frames (98.45%)
Pass 3: 765/778 frames (98.33%)
Pass 4: 8672/9336 frames (92.89%)

Frames under 33ms (for 30fps):
Pass 0: 740/740 frames (100.00%)
Pass 1: 701/701 frames (100.00%)
Pass 2: 708/708 frames (100.00%)
Pass 3: 778/778 frames (100.00%)
Pass 4: 9330/9336 frames (99.94%)

Percentiles in ms for pass 0
50%, 12.00
75%, 13.00
80%, 13.00
85%, 14.00
90%, 14.00
91%, 14.00
92%, 14.00
93%, 14.00
94%, 14.00
95%, 14.00
96%, 15.00
97%, 15.00
98%, 16.00
99%, 16.00

Percentiles in ms for pass 1
50%, 13.00
75%, 14.00
80%, 14.00
85%, 14.00
90%, 14.00
91%, 14.00
92%, 14.00
93%, 14.00
94%, 14.00
95%, 14.00
96%, 15.00
97%, 15.00
98%, 15.00
99%, 15.00

Percentiles in ms for pass 2
50%, 13.00
75%, 13.00
80%, 14.00
85%, 14.00
90%, 14.00
91%, 14.00
92%, 14.00
93%, 14.00
94%, 15.00
95%, 15.00
96%, 15.00
97%, 15.00
98%, 15.00
99%, 16.00

Percentiles in ms for pass 3
50%, 11.00
75%, 13.00
80%, 13.00
85%, 13.00
90%, 14.00
91%, 14.00
92%, 14.00
93%, 14.00
94%, 14.00
95%, 14.00
96%, 14.00
97%, 15.00
98%, 15.00
99%, 19.00

Percentiles in ms for pass 4
50%, 12.00
75%, 13.00
80%, 14.00
85%, 14.00
90%, 15.00
91%, 15.00
92%, 15.00
93%, 16.00
94%, 16.00
95%, 16.00
96%, 16.00
97%, 17.00
98%, 17.00
99%, 19.00

=== SYSTEM ===
Windows 8.1 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200)
DX Feature Level: 11.0
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4590T CPU @ 2.00GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
16384MB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce GPU, 2087MB, Driver Version 350.12
Graphics Card Vendor Id 0x10de with Device ID 0x1392

=== SETTINGS ===
Display: 1920x1080 (FullScreen) @ 59Hz VSync OFF
Tessellation: 2
LodScale: 1.000000
PedLodBias: 0.200000
VehicleLodBias: 0.000000
ShadowQuality: 2
ReflectionQuality: 1
ReflectionMSAA: 0
SSAO: 1
AnisotropicFiltering: 8
MSAA: 0
MSAAFragments: 0
MSAAQuality: 0
SamplingMode: 0
TextureQuality: 0
ParticleQuality: 1
WaterQuality: 1
GrassQuality: 1
ShaderQuality: 0
Shadow_SoftShadows: 2
UltraShadows_Enabled: false
Shadow_ParticleShadows: true
Shadow_Distance: 1.000000
Shadow_LongShadows: false
Shadow_SplitZStart: 0.930000
Shadow_SplitZEnd: 0.890000
Shadow_aircraftExpWeight: 0.990000
Shadow_DisableScreenSizeCheck: false
Reflection_MipBlur: true
FXAA_Enabled: true
TXAA_Enabled: false
Lighting_FogVolumes: true
Shader_SSA: false
DX_Version: 2
CityDensity: 1.000000
PedVarietyMultiplier: 1.000000
VehicleVarietyMultiplier: 1.000000
PostFX: 1
DoF: false
HdStreamingInFlight: false
MaxLodScale: 0.000000
MotionBlurStrength: 0.000000


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Now to run on my son's Alpha...

CPU & Clock Speed: i7-4790 @ 3.6GHz
GPU & Clock Speed: GTX970 SLI @ 890MHz
Ram & Clock Speed: 16GB @ 1866MHz
HDD or SSD (Brand/Model): Corsair MX100 256GB SSD & WD Blue 7200RPM 1TB
Paste Here When Benchmark Complete
(Delete Below here when posting your results)
Official Benchmark Settings:
Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 30.660355, 130.334366, 73.711227
Pass 1, 38.516155, 115.623207, 88.816032
Pass 2, 26.604204, 110.917442, 79.470932
Pass 3, 23.896568, 137.453140, 90.364578
Pass 4, 14.487385, 187.951843, 95.724800

Time in milliseconds(ms). (Lower is better). Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 7.672574, 32.615410, 13.566454
Pass 1, 8.648783, 25.963131, 11.259229
Pass 2, 9.015715, 37.588043, 12.583218
Pass 3, 7.275207, 41.847012, 11.066283
Pass 4, 5.320512, 69.025574, 10.446613

Frames under 16ms (for 60fps):
Pass 0: 651/691 frames (94.21%)
Pass 1: 823/831 frames (99.04%)
Pass 2: 716/738 frames (97.02%)
Pass 3: 803/824 frames (97.45%)
Pass 4: 9485/10358 frames (91.57%)
=== SYSTEM ===
Windows 8.1 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200)
DX Feature Level: 11.0
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3.60GHz (8 CPUs)
16384MB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970, 4117MB
Driver Version 353.06

=== SETTINGS ===
Display: 5760x1080 (FullScreen) @ 144Hz


----------



## Snowned

Can I get you to run this @ 1080p matches settings please making a document of matches settings I can paste in anytime someone needs a direct comparison on hardware out there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> Now to run on my son's Alpha...
> 
> CPU & Clock Speed: i7-4790 @ 3.6GHz
> GPU & Clock Speed: GTX970 SLI @ 890MHz
> Ram & Clock Speed: 16GB @ 1866MHz
> HDD or SSD (Brand/Model): Corsair MX100 256GB SSD & WD Blue 7200RPM 1TB
> Paste Here When Benchmark Complete
> (Delete Below here when posting your results)
> Official Benchmark Settings:
> Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
> Pass 0, 30.660355, 130.334366, 73.711227
> Pass 1, 38.516155, 115.623207, 88.816032
> Pass 2, 26.604204, 110.917442, 79.470932
> Pass 3, 23.896568, 137.453140, 90.364578
> Pass 4, 14.487385, 187.951843, 95.724800
> 
> Time in milliseconds(ms). (Lower is better). Min, Max, Avg
> Pass 0, 7.672574, 32.615410, 13.566454
> Pass 1, 8.648783, 25.963131, 11.259229
> Pass 2, 9.015715, 37.588043, 12.583218
> Pass 3, 7.275207, 41.847012, 11.066283
> Pass 4, 5.320512, 69.025574, 10.446613
> 
> Frames under 16ms (for 60fps):
> Pass 0: 651/691 frames (94.21%)
> Pass 1: 823/831 frames (99.04%)
> Pass 2: 716/738 frames (97.02%)
> Pass 3: 803/824 frames (97.45%)
> Pass 4: 9485/10358 frames (91.57%)
> === SYSTEM ===
> Windows 8.1 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200)
> DX Feature Level: 11.0
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3.60GHz (8 CPUs)
> 16384MB RAM
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970, 4117MB
> Driver Version 353.06
> 
> === SETTINGS ===
> Display: 5760x1080 (FullScreen) @ 144Hz


----------



## Snowned

I dig the stats thus far can't wait to see way to crazy at 1080p vs previous bench,

Snowned
CPU & Clock Speed: Intel i3 4150 @ 3.5ghz (stock)
GPU & Clock Speed: Nvidia 860m @ Stock
Ram & Clock Speed: 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz
HDD or SSD (Brand/Model): 250GB Samsung 850 Evo
@1920x1080

Fetches an average 68.77 fps @ 14.56 ms
=====================================================
roadrage99
CPU & Clock Speed: Intel i5-4590T (stock)
GPU & Clock Speed: Nvidia 860m @ OC +135/450
Ram & Clock Speed: 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz
HDD or SSD (Brand/Model): Stock 1TB @5200rpm
@1920x1080

Fetches and average of 79.63 fps @ 12.67ms
=====================================================

WayTooCrazy
CPU & Clock Speed: i7-4790 @ 3.6GHz
GPU & Clock Speed: GTX970 SLI @ 890MHz
Ram & Clock Speed: 16GB @ 1866MHz
HDD or SSD (Brand/Model): Corsair MX100 256GB SSD & WD Blue 7200RPM 1TB
@5760x1080

Fetches and average of 85.61 fps @ 11.77 ms


----------



## roadrage99

Snowed...so theregular i5 yields an 11fps difference with the slower hdd?


----------



## ocelittle

Sigh...

Was playing fine today earlier. Then walked away from it for about 6 hours and came back. Nothing in steam would load. So I restarted the UI and it booted back up into steam and once again it didn't work.

Tried restarting the unit from the settings menu. 5 minutes on the RESTARTING window and I press power button for 5 mins.

Try booting up and bam...no dice. Stuck in a loop of: WE COULDNT COMPLETE THE UPDATES.

No idea how to boot into bios (f8 doesn't work). I just spent the last two days downloading 350gb of game and think I have to format.

Loving this PC gaming.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocelittle*
> 
> Sigh...
> 
> Was playing fine today earlier. Then walked away from it for about 6 hours and came back. Nothing in steam would load. So I restarted the UI and it booted back up into steam and once again it didn't work.
> 
> Tried restarting the unit from the settings menu. 5 minutes on the RESTARTING window and I press power button for 5 mins.
> 
> Try booting up and bam...no dice. Stuck in a loop of: WE COULDNT COMPLETE THE UPDATES.
> 
> No idea how to boot into bios (f8 doesn't work). I just spent the last two days downloading 350gb of game and think I have to format.
> 
> Loving this PC gaming.


The windows bootloop is a HUGE mess and your not the only one who has gotten it


----------



## ocelittle

Going through that now. I was running diagnostics and was at the format part. Booting into safe mode now (I hope, I selected it...just waiting)

Edit
Negative. I pressed 4 for safe mode boot and it went back to the WE COULDNT COMPLETE THE UPDATES thing.


----------



## ocelittle

Trying once more...
Got Alienware logo, sitting on a black screen (used F4 for enter boot mode this time).

Edit
On a PLEASE WAIT screen.

Edit 2
working on updates, at 30%
Odd for a safe boot figured it would just be no frills and jump in...still at 30%

Now it restarted again...
The hell is going on. At the Alienware boot screen. Now what...
Black screen...getting windows ready don't turn off your computer...
Okay....updating again. 100%. What kind of safe mode
Is this???

NOW IM IN THE ALPHA UI WHAT IS GOING ON

I am in steam now. Maybe it fixed itself? Going to test a game.

And now it's all working.

Good god.


----------



## Snowned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadrage99*
> 
> Snowed...so theregular i5 yields an 11fps difference with the slower hdd?


Looks like it man, the overclock on the gpu has me wondering. I will have to try it. Also the 1 TB was that aftermarket or a dell upgrade option 5400rpm drive?


----------



## roadrage99

The 1tb drive was a stock option for the i5 model. I did recently order a 1tb sshd which should be here by Wednesday


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> Can I get you to run this @ 1080p matches settings please making a document of matches settings I can paste in anytime someone needs a direct comparison on hardware out there.


Your rig:
CPU & Clock Speed: i7-4790 @ 3.6GHz
GPU & Clock Speed: GTX970 SLI @ 890MHz
Ram & Clock Speed: 16GB @ 1866MHz
Display: 1920x1080 (FullScreen) @ 60Hz

HDD or SSD (Brand/Model): Corsair MX100 256GB SSD & WD Blue 7200RPM 1TB
Paste Here When Benchmark Complete
(Delete Below here when posting your results)
Official Benchmark Settings:
Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 40.547131, 134.000580, 98.825867
Pass 1, 40.591141, 154.533585, 113.153259
Pass 2, 28.601034, 155.897263, 106.780952
Pass 3, 23.203854, 143.530624, 112.916832
Pass 4, 16.082888, 201.596375, 114.038025

Time in milliseconds(ms). (Lower is better). Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 7.462654, 24.662657, 10.118809
Pass 1, 6.471085, 24.635918, 8.837571
Pass 2, 6.414481, 34.963772, 9.364966
Pass 3, 6.967154, 43.096291, 8.856075
Pass 4, 4.960407, 62.177887, 8.769005

Frames under 16ms (for 60fps):
Pass 0: 923/927 frames (99.57%)
Pass 1: 1050/1052 frames (99.81%)
Pass 2: 986/987 frames (99.90%)
Pass 3: 1016/1034 frames (98.26%)
Pass 4: 12102/12394 frames (97.64%)

Frames under 33ms (for 30fps):
Pass 0: 927/927 frames (100.00%)
Pass 1: 1052/1052 frames (100.00%)
Pass 2: 986/987 frames (99.90%)
Pass 3: 1030/1034 frames (99.61%)
Pass 4: 12375/12394 frames (99.85%)

SLI Disabled @ 1080p

Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 12.042994, 127.023842, 102.097771
Pass 1, 42.729828, 162.542847, 122.527718
Pass 2, 67.065475, 164.813614, 114.154137
Pass 3, 21.937643, 191.661087, 135.711075
Pass 4, 17.607159, 236.599976, 116.490921

Time in milliseconds(ms). (Lower is better). Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 7.872538, 83.035828, 9.794533
Pass 1, 6.152224, 23.402855, 8.161419
Pass 2, 6.067460, 14.910802, 8.760085
Pass 3, 5.217543, 45.583748, 7.368596
Pass 4, 4.226543, 56.795082, 8.584360

Frames under 16ms (for 60fps):
Pass 0: 931/945 frames (98.52%)
Pass 1: 1144/1147 frames (99.74%)
Pass 2: 1054/1054 frames (100.00%)
Pass 3: 1184/1207 frames (98.09%)
Pass 4: 12573/12729 frames (98.77%)

Frames under 33ms (for 30fps):
Pass 0: 943/945 frames (99.79%)
Pass 1: 1147/1147 frames (100.00%)
Pass 2: 1054/1054 frames (100.00%)
Pass 3: 1203/1207 frames (99.67%)
Pass 4: 12710/12729 frames (99.85%)

=== SYSTEM ===
Windows 8.1 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200)
DX Feature Level: 11.0
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3.60GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.6GHz
16384MB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970, 4169MB
Driver Version 353.06

So, now I'm concerned that Nvidia or Rockstar need to improve their SLI support. Weird how I get lower FPS with SLI than with a single card.

=== SETTINGS ===

Display: 1920x1080 (FullScreen) @ 60Hz


----------



## 4LC4PON3

what is the typical OC you guys are getting with your alpha GPU. RIght now Im at 105/200. Was not really sure how high to push it since I really dont know overclocking much


----------



## tacomasteruno

Been running +135 core clock and +495 mem clock on two machines for weeks no problem.


----------



## tacomasteruno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> Looks like it man, the overclock on the gpu has me wondering. I will have to try it. Also the 1 TB was that aftermarket or a dell upgrade option 5400rpm drive?


Try a 135 core clock and a 495 mem clock and do your tests again. Bet you will see quite a gain.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tacomasteruno*
> 
> Try a 135 core clock and a 495 mem clock and do your tests again. Bet you will see quite a gain.


right now i have 135 on core and 250 on memory. my GPU is hitting around 73c max with about 2-3 hours of gameplay. I will step up the memory soon


----------



## tacomasteruno

Mine runs about 79c with stock cpu, gonna order the 4170 I think. Now I wanna do a mini itx build around a 780 ti hybrid and try gsync,


----------



## Snowned

UPDATED BENCHES 6-14-2015

Snowned
CPU & Clock Speed: Intel i3 4150 @ 3.5ghz (stock)
GPU & Clock Speed: Nvidia 860m @ Stock
Ram & Clock Speed: 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz
HDD or SSD (Brand/Model): 250GB Samsung 850 Evo

@1920x1080
Fetches an average 68.77 fps @ 14.56 ms

@1920x1080 w/GPU OC +135/450
Fetches an average 74.56 fps @ 13.42 ms

roadrage99
CPU & Clock Speed: Intel i5-4590T (stock)
GPU & Clock Speed: Nvidia 860m @ OC +135/450
Ram & Clock Speed: 16GB DDR3 @ 1600Mhz
HDD or SSD (Brand/Model): Stock 1TB @5200rpm

@1920x1080
Fetches and average of 79.63 fps @ 12.67ms

WayTooCrazy
CPU & Clock Speed: i7-4790 @ 3.6GHz
GPU & Clock Speed: GTX970 SLI @ 890MHz
Ram & Clock Speed: 16GB @ 1866MHz
HDD or SSD (Brand/Model): Corsair MX100 256GB SSD & WD Blue 7200RPM 1TB

@5760x1080 SLI ON
Fetches and average of 85.61 fps @ 11.77 ms

@1920x1080 SLI ON
Fetches and average of 109.13 fps @ 9.18 ms

@1920x1080 SLI OFF
Fetches and average of 118.19 fps @ 8.53 ms

*
Want to get involved?

Bring your rig and test with these settings:*

Overclock.net Alienware Alpha Owners Club GTA5 Benchmark Form:
Tab to run benchmark in menu.

Your rig:
CPU & Clock Speed:
GPU & Clock Speed:
Ram & Clock Speed:
HDD or SSD (Brand/Model):

Paste Here When Benchmark Complete

(Delete Below here when posting your results)
Official Benchmark Settings:
Video Memory 1396MB
On
DX11
Full Screen
1920x1080
Auto
60Hz
1
On
Off
Off
Off
On
Full Bar
Full Bar
Full Bar
Normal
Normal
High
High
Off
High
High
High
Softer
High
Empty Bar
Off
x8
Normal
High

Advanced Graphics:
Off
Off
Off
No Bar
No Bar
Off

Please make sure to include (copy and paste) the 1st page of benchmark up to Frames under 33ms results found in:
C:\Users\xxxxxxxx\Documents\Rockstar Games\GTA V\Benchmarks
To your post as well. This will help with understanding not only FPS in game but any time of processing in those FPS.
Edited by Snowned - 6/11/15 at 7:54pm View History


----------



## LukeJoseph

Hey when you guys are OC'ing are you monitoring it with GPU-Z? Reason I asked is when I push both the core and memory to what most others are (135, 400ish) although stable, I notice it hitting the power-limit and the GPU will throttle, and go back up and throttle etc.... I.E. Nvidia "Boost" but since it is happening so fast it you can actually see it in game (Witcher 3 was my main test), gets a bit jerky. I was using PX, just because that is what I was used to. But now have Afterburner and going to do some more testing.


----------



## tacomasteruno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> Hey when you guys are OC'ing are you monitoring it with GPU-Z? Reason I asked is when I push both the core and memory to what most others are (135, 400ish) although stable, I notice it hitting the power-limit and the GPU will throttle, and go back up and throttle etc.... I.E. Nvidia "Boost" but since it is happening so fast it you can actually see it in game (Witcher 3 was my main test), gets a bit jerky. I was using PX, just because that is what I was used to. But now have Afterburner and going to do some more testing.


I'm just using afterburner, this is my first gaming pc but I did notice the jerkiness in guild wars but not bf4. I ran it forever on just 300 mem clock so I might go back down, I honestly don't see much difference at +495.


----------



## roadrage99

I have power management for CPU set at performance and GPU set the same through the nvidia control panel. I will test it tonight with cpuz running.


----------



## germanojose

Hello everyone, does anyone tested the Alienware Alpha with this device?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OZJDAVS/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=1944687722&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B00OZJD7UM&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=04YRY2KEGF5X91ATRDXN

Expanding the graphic card like the Alienware Amplifier.

Thanks for any reply, I´m a new owner.


----------



## roadrage99

I dont think we have an available slot..pci-e or anything compatible..


----------



## germanojose

I think it´s possible changing using pci-e wireless slot:



Like this video on the wireless slot from this laptop:


----------



## roadrage99

This is very interesting as I really dont have much use for the wireless card. Its going to be one hell of a workaround. Whos gonna be the pioneer?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadrage99*
> 
> This is very interesting as I really dont have much use for the wireless card. Its going to be one hell of a workaround. Whos gonna be the pioneer?


i was thinking about it but i cant afford to attempt this just in case it does not work im out money. I dont have an extra video card laying around so id have to buy everything. It could possible work tho. Id have to take apart my alpha to see


----------



## Snowned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadrage99*
> 
> This is very interesting as I really dont have much use for the wireless card. Its going to be one hell of a workaround. Whos gonna be the pioneer?


Yeah so impulse buy.....
by Amazon.com.
Guaranteed delivery: June 18, 2015

I have a few things to use it with maybe my bro will lend me his gtx 970 to test with.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> Yeah so impulse buy.....
> by Amazon.com.
> Guaranteed delivery: June 18, 2015
> 
> I have a few things to use it with maybe my bro will lend me his gtx 970 to test with.


Link?


----------



## Snowned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *germanojose*
> 
> Hello everyone, does anyone tested the Alienware Alpha with this device?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OZJDAVS/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=1944687722&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B00OZJD7UM&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=04YRY2KEGF5X91ATRDXN
> 
> Expanding the graphic card like the Alienware Amplifier.
> 
> Thanks for any reply, I´m a new owner.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> Link?


Soon my friends soon.....(insert mad man cackle)


----------



## germanojose

The official webstore is this link and will sell the version of 3.0 end of June:

http://www.hwtools.net/Adapter/PE4C%20V3.0.html


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> Yeah so impulse buy.....
> by Amazon.com.
> Guaranteed delivery: June 18, 2015
> 
> I have a few things to use it with maybe my bro will lend me his gtx 970 to test with.


Very Interested to see this work... how about just the adapter to the alienware amplifier?


----------



## roadrage99

I believe if in concept this could work with an external gpu, the amplifier has a proprietary connector..lets knock out the easy part first


----------



## bichael

I ran an external gpu for a while using one of the EXP GDC adapters on an old core2duo laptop. That was using expresscard slot but basically the same as using a mini PCIe. In my case it was very easy to setup but I was limited to PCI gen 1x1 so performance wasn't great - and this is basically what made me decide to put my mITX build together.

I do like the idea of external gpus but I wonder whether it would be worth it with the Alpha though? The graphics performance is already pretty good and the mini PCIe slot will be limited to PCI gen2 x1 bandwidth I assume so would there be much performance gain to have even with a high end gpu?

The TechInferno forum is the place for all things egpu though so check that out if you haven't already.
http://forum.techinferno.com/diy-e-gpu-projects/2109-diy-egpu-experiences-%5Bversion-2-0%5D.html
There is lots of great info there. Note that there may be complications and it isn't necessarily plug and play. Still, definitely a fun project!


----------



## bonderd

Hey Guys, I am sure you all have tried this but I am playing with Witcher 3 very smooth, 1080p High-ultra settings. I locked the FPS to 30. Plays great and its a fun game regardless can't wait to see what the Alpha can do with Arkham Knight!

P.S to those who buy games directly from steam,origin,gog,etc... I have been purchasing game codes directly from ebay lately. I got Witcher 3 for 29.99 and Arkham Knight for 21.99, best way to get games that I have found so far. Also another reason to play PC rather then Console!


----------



## ibanezbass

Just wanted to point out that the alpha has an M.2 slot, not an mPCIe. Also, those that are overclocking your GPU, you should put "Power Limit" on your Afterburner OSD and see how often it changes to 1, which means it is downclocking. I upped the wattage from 37.5 to 45 in the vBios at one point and it helped it not to downclock so much, but I got worried about burning out the VRMs.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibanezbass*
> 
> Just wanted to point out that the alpha has an M.2 slot, not an mPCIe. Also, those that are overclocking your GPU, you should put "Power Limit" on your Afterburner OSD and see how often it changes to 1, which means it is downclocking. I upped the wattage from 37.5 to 45 in the vBios at one point and it helped it not to downclock so much, but I got worried about burning out the VRMs.


my power limit is locked out so I cant do anything. I see no way to enable it.


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> my power limit is locked out so I cant do anything. I see no way to enable it.


Not the slider, the graph. My slider is greyed out too. The graph reports a 1 when you've capped your power limit (37.5 watts) and the GPU reduces clock to compensate. Just go in to settings and tell it to put the power limit in your OSD like you do with FPS or GPU temp.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibanezbass*
> 
> Not the slider, the graph. My slider is greyed out too. The graph reports a 1 when you've capped your power limit (37.5 watts) and the GPU reduces clock to compensate. Just go in to settings and tell it to put the power limit in your OSD like you do with FPS or GPU temp.


dropping my overclock from 135/220 to 90/100 and im still hitting my powerlimit.


----------



## Valg

Question about memory. My stock alpha has 4gb with 4 memory chips on both sides. Will it work with this module together
http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/ct51264bf160b
(8 chips)?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valg*
> 
> Question about memory. My stock alpha has 4gb with 4 memory chips on both sides. Will it work with this module together
> http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/ct51264bf160b
> (8 chips)?


$27.99 and free shipping. For some reason clicking that link is bringing up a 16gb kit if it does not bring up a 4gb stick go on newegg and search this item # N82E16820231702

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231702

& by the way dropping my GPU OC to 60/100 has stopped the GPU from hitting the power limit which kind of sucks in a way. I may be able to bump the memory higher but i think ill leave it where its at.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibanezbass*
> 
> Just wanted to point out that the alpha has an M.2 slot, not an mPCIe. Also, those that are overclocking your GPU, you should put "Power Limit" on your Afterburner OSD and see how often it changes to 1, which means it is downclocking. I upped the wattage from 37.5 to 45 in the vBios at one point and it helped it not to downclock so much, but I got worried about burning out the VRMs.


Interesting, not something I have any eperience with but in case anyone is looking into an egpu the below link has some info about doing it on an M.2 slot... seems to be very dependent on exactly what type of M.2 slot it is.
http://forum.techinferno.com/enclosures-adapters/7537-m-2-ngff-egpu-possible.html

What would be great ofcourse is an udpated Alpha with Thunderbolt 3... hopefully egpu's will get a lot more common with Skylake








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFkp0GHz5v8


----------



## Valg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> $27.99 and free shipping. For some reason clicking that link is bringing up a 16gb kit if it does not bring up a 4gb stick go on newegg and search this item # N82E16820231702
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231702


But it has CL9 and my stock is CL11. It will not work together.
Also, not sure it has 8 chips or 4 chips design.


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> dropping my overclock from 135/220 to 90/100 and im still hitting my powerlimit.


I believe you'll find that it bumps the power limit at stock clocks too. The vBios has been set to 37.5 watts under TDP and nVidia has rated the 860M at 45 watts. And this card is overclocked compared to the normal 860M. The power limit bump generally happens when you are approaching high temps as you consume more power. I've noticed the clock speed drop is minimal, so it may not be completely necessary to lower your overclock. That's up to you. I'm working on a better cooling solution now that will help with bumping the TDP. If the fans would full blast at 70C instead of 80C, we might have more headroom. Put that together with modding the vBios to a 45 watt TDP and we can overclock through the roof.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

All my tests with powerlimit were with battlefield 4. I will try more later. Ill leave it at 60/100 and play bf4 for awhile and see if it hits the limit.


----------



## bonderd

Hey Everyone! This is an easy benchmark everyone can run for free from Msi Kombustor. Lake of Titans Benchmark.

My FPS is now 134 Avg on this as with my current setup. With stock cpu i was at 109 fps all other settings the same. 25 FPS gain is impressive with a cheap cpu swap. All games I have played have been noticeable increase as well.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibanezbass*
> 
> I believe you'll find that it bumps the power limit at stock clocks too. The vBios has been set to 37.5 watts under TDP and nVidia has rated the 860M at 45 watts. And this card is overclocked compared to the normal 860M. The power limit bump generally happens when you are approaching high temps as you consume more power. I've noticed the clock speed drop is minimal, so it may not be completely necessary to lower your overclock. That's up to you. I'm working on a better cooling solution now that will help with bumping the TDP. If the fans would full blast at 70C instead of 80C, we might have more headroom. Put that together with modding the vBios to a 45 watt TDP and we can overclock through the roof.


yup you are right eve at stock clocks im still tripping the power limit. Is there anything we can do to NOT trip the limit?


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> yup you are right eve at stock clocks im still tripping the power limit. Is there anything we can do to NOT trip the limit?


I believe it was designed to do this. The 1097 clock you see is actually a boost clock. 1020 is the base. It's designed to boost until it reaches the TDP and then it will drop the clocks. Are you seeing clock drops at stock? I am bios modded at 1020 base / 1150 turbo and I see it drop to 1137 a lot when I'm against the power limit. The best thing we can do is find a way to get those fans blasting earlier. I am working on some kind of mod, but I haven't got one yet.


----------



## berto64X

Hello. i'm an Alienware Alpha owner for 4 months now and never had any big issue with this till now. i ended up making an account here to get some help. anyways here's my issue

Earlier i downloaded the latest graphics drivers then i was going to install them. during the install process it failed so i turned off the computer and turned it on and now i can't see the Nvidia Control Panel icon to access it anywhere. i typed it up, clicked it and didn't open and then i opened up Geforce Experience then it was updating but that failed also. i read from other forums that having Avast anti virus can be an issue also but who knows i turn here and made a post on Steam to get some help. i am a tech savvy person but this is an odd issue and i have to clear idea how to solve. it. hopefully any of you can help. any help is appreciated. thank you!


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berto64X*
> 
> Hello. i'm an Alienware Alpha owner for 4 months now and never had any big issue with this till now. i ended up making an account here to get some help. anyways here's my issue
> 
> Earlier i downloaded the latest graphics drivers then i was going to install them. during the install process it failed so i turned off the computer and turned it on and now i can't see the Nvidia Control Panel icon to access it anywhere. i typed it up, clicked it and didn't open and then i opened up Geforce Experience then it was updating but that failed also. i read from other forums that having Avast anti virus can be an issue also but who knows i turn here and made a post on Steam to get some help. i am a tech savvy person but this is an odd issue and i have to clear idea how to solve. it. hopefully any of you can help. any help is appreciated. thank you!


was the GPU drivers from the Dell website? ive never had an issue with any drivers as long as they were from the Dell website for my Alpha


----------



## tacomasteruno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibanezbass*
> 
> I believe you'll find that it bumps the power limit at stock clocks too. The vBios has been set to 37.5 watts under TDP and nVidia has rated the 860M at 45 watts. And this card is overclocked compared to the normal 860M. The power limit bump generally happens when you are approaching high temps as you consume more power. I've noticed the clock speed drop is minimal, so it may not be completely necessary to lower your overclock. That's up to you. I'm working on a better cooling solution now that will help with bumping the TDP. If the fans would full blast at 70C instead of 80C, we might have more headroom. Put that together with modding the vBios to a 45 watt TDP and we can overclock through the roof.


Water cooling lol? Any fan upgrades available?


----------



## Mr Ex

Has any i3 alpha owners played Batman Arkham Knight?


----------



## germanojose

This seems your answer - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgC-iBpCIeA


----------



## jim2011

I tried out Arkham Knight with the default i3-4130T. I had to set the environmental detail to low in order to get decent performance that didn't stutter.

I'm considering getting the i3-4170 from Microcenter. I saw bonderd's posts about it but wondering if anyone else had experience with it or a similar cpu. Is it worth the upgrade for most games? Also, are we saying its a better upgrade than the i5/i7? Finally, is it just a simple swap?


----------



## roadrage99

I dont think that i3 will yield better results than the i5-4590t offered stock as my i5 yielded better results in the gta benchmark comparing his i3-4170. I debated upgrading to a 4590s or 4690s as they are both 65w CPUs with better frequency and dual core. I believe they will work better for Dolphin emulation which im primarily focused on now.


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2011*
> 
> I tried out Arkham Knight with the default i3-4130T. I had to set the environmental detail to low in order to get decent performance that didn't stutter.
> 
> I'm considering getting the i3-4170 from Microcenter. I saw bonderd's posts about it but wondering if anyone else had experience with it or a similar cpu. Is it worth the upgrade for most games? Also, are we saying its a better upgrade than the i5/i7? Finally, is it just a simple swap?


I3 -4170 is probably the 3rd best processor for the alpha. However it is the best bang for your buck cpu. The i3 4370 is 3.8 ghz but is another $50-70 for this cpu. The difference 100mhz will make in games is slim to none. The most expensive option is the i7 4790t which has a boost of up to 3.9ghz also this cpu has 4 cores and 8 threads, however it is around $500 for a used one from everywhere I have looked. You will not see a dramatic increase in power for that investment.

My Alpha still plays like butter, I also waited until midnight last night to play Arkham Knight. Fps is around 30 only dips when you jump in the batmobile and do donuts, burnouts, etc. My FPS is on par with any 900 GTX gpu out there. Only problem is the game is ****( read about it online.... Game is not optimized and needs to be patched, people with 980ti's can barely play it)

Check out my latest video of witcher 3 on a mix of mostly high settings. FPS is anywhere from 30-60 with average around 45-50.

http://youtu.be/l46ie02xxns


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadrage99*
> 
> I dont think that i3 will yield better results than the i5-4590t offered stock as my i5 yielded better results in the gta benchmark comparing his i3-4170. I debated upgrading to a 4590s or 4690s as they are both 65w CPUs with better frequency and dual core. I believe they will work better for Dolphin emulation which im primarily focused on now.


The i3 4170 was much faster then the stock i5, there is no i5 that is even comparable at
Clock speed that will not throttle down. I also never put in for one of those benchmarks, i only did a video on my phone of the 4170 and was hitting in the 90-100's on part of the video.
The desicion on the i3 4170 was not a budget choice but rather the path of what REALLY works for the alpha based on my tuning and the help of Snowed. He was really
The pioneer for this, he tested out tons of cpu's and said his best was 4150 which is 200mhz less then 4170 otherwise its identical.


----------



## jim2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> I3 -4170 is probably the 3rd best processor for the alpha. However it is the best bang for your buck cpu. The i3 4370 is 3.8 ghz but is another $50-70 for this cpu. The difference 100mhz will make in games is slim to none. The most expensive option is the i7 4790t which has a boost of up to 3.9ghz also this cpu has 4 cores and 8 threads, however it is around $500 for a used one from everywhere I have looked. You will not see a dramatic increase in power for that investment.
> 
> My Alpha still plays like butter, I also waited until midnight last night to play Arkham Knight. Fps is around 30 only dips when you jump in the batmobile and do donuts, burnouts, etc. My FPS is on par with any 900 GTX gpu out there. Only problem is the game is ****( read about it online.... Game is not optimized and needs to be patched, people with 980ti's can barely play it)
> 
> Check out my latest video of witcher 3 on a mix of mostly high settings. FPS is anywhere from 30-60 with average around 45-50.
> 
> http://youtu.be/l46ie02xxns


I think you've convinced me to go with the 4170. The 4370 is only $40 more but I saw vster's problems with it running hot. Do I need to use thermal paste or anything with the 4170?


----------



## roadrage99

Bonded...then for comparisons, can you run snowed's benchmark to see how much difference there is between the cpus


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadrage99*
> 
> Bonded...then for comparisons, can you run snowed's benchmark to see how much difference there is between the cpus


Sure no problem, I would have done it earlier but have just been working alot lately. Will try to get soon


----------



## roadrage99

Thanks...are you running Dolphin emulator by any chance?...wanted to know performance gains on it


----------



## bonderd

4170 the complete installation was removing the 4130t, spread a thin layer of arctic silver 5 on cpu ( also applied to gpu at the same time). Once you boot the system and are in windows go into device manager and delete all 4 processor drivers( one per thread). Once that is done restart pc. Then go into device manage to make sure it has new drivers for 4170( they should install automatically). Then have fun !!!


----------



## jim2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> 4170 the complete installation was removing the 4130t, spread a thin layer of arctic silver 5 on cpu ( also applied to gpu at the same time). Once you boot the system and are in windows go into device manager and delete all 4 processor drivers( one per thread). Once that is done restart pc. Then go into device manage to make sure it has new drivers for 4170( they should install automatically). Then have fun !!!


Thanks!


----------



## bonderd

Sorry no emulation for me on this pc....Really bought it as a console replacement, my xbox one has a thick layer of dust on it now. I honestly have only been using it for AAA games i.e GTA V, Witcher 3, Batman Arkham Knight, etc. Been impressed with everyone so far even Batman that does not run well on any pc.


----------



## bonderd

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhwxItrWnxU&feature=youtu.be

Batman Arkham Knight Gameplay...Sorry this did not record in HD I think its because I started in 900p then switch resolution half way to 1080p? I am loading another video now in 1080p.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhwxItrWnxU&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Batman Arkham Knight Gameplay...Sorry this did not record in HD I think its because I started in 900p then switch resolution half way to 1080p? I am loading another video now in 1080p.


You do realize that you can set the game to 60FPS right? I have no clue why they chose to lock it to 30FPS but he is how

*Disable 30FPS Cap*

As Batman: Arkham Knight is a console port, its developers, for one reason or another, have capped the game's framerate to 30FPS by default. There is no way to uncap this framerate lock within the game itself so you'll need to edit a configuration file within game's folder.

Go to the Batman: Arkham Knight folder and find the "Config" folder



> e.g. C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Batman Arkham Knight\BMGame\Config


Open the following file with a text editor like Notepad: *BmSystemSettings.ini*

Press CTRL+F to search, and paste the following line:



> MaxFPS=30.000000


Press "Find"

Now edit the 30.000000 value to set desired your desired FPS.

If you want to cap the game at 60FPS, the string should look like:



> MaxFPS=60.000000


Save the file.


----------



## bonderd

Oh I know, just the game has more issues at the moment with keeping a steady frame count, its not just my pc but any pc out there. Alpha,970, 980ti, Titan X Etc . The game is not optimized at all. Take a look at my counter, most games my gpu sits around 80c and cpu is in the 80's as well. The game is sucking up over 10gb of ram though....Something is off. I bet in a few weeks in will have some of the kinks worked out, for now I am just testing it really. Just completed a benchmark test and came in at 37fps average. Someone also on youtube with an i7 alpha was only able to hit 29 fps...Uploading video now


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> Oh I know, just the game has more issues at the moment with keeping a steady frame count, its not just my pc but any pc out there. Alpha,970, 980ti, Titan X Etc . The game is not optimized at all. Take a look at my counter, most games my gpu sits around 80c and cpu is in the 80's as well. The game is sucking up over 10gb of ram though....Something is off. I bet in a few weeks in will have some of the kinks worked out, for now I am just testing it really. Just completed a benchmark test and came in at 37fps average. Someone also on youtube with an i7 alpha was only able to hit 29 fps...Uploading video now


oh i know batman is really borked at the moment. Rocksteady offloaded the PC version to a group of 12 people who basically had ZERO clue how to port or do anything. I was going to buy batman at g2a for 24 bux but I decided to not even bother

on another note I will more then likely be leaving you guys as a whole. Tho my i7 Alpha has been superb I decided next month to build a 980 ti rig so Im going to part with my Alpha to off set the cost of the 980 ti


----------



## bonderd

I don't blame you. I could have built a mini itx i5 4690k with 970 GTX for what I have in mine. Oh well live and learn. Still impressed with how fast my alpha is.

I put the fps to 60 now to try it out.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> I don't blame you. I could have built a mini itx i5 4690k with 970 GTX for what I have in mine. Oh well live and learn. Still impressed with how fast my alpha is.
> 
> I put the fps to 60 now to try it out.


Well I did not pay that much for my i7 alpha. I did a trade for it my xbox one with one game so between 350-400 is you had to guess a price. Its a great little system but now I want to build a 980ti setup


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Well I did not pay that much for my i7 alpha. I did a trade for it my xbox one with one game so between 350-400 is you had to guess a price. Its a great little system but now I want to build a 980ti setup


Great deal!


----------



## bonderd

My Batman Arkham Knight Benchmark

https://youtu.be/3nuVS6EQ1Ik 37 FPS Average


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> My Batman Arkham Knight Benchmark
> 
> https://youtu.be/3nuVS6EQ1Ik 37 FPS AVG
> 
> Also her is a benchmark on an i7 alpha coming in at 29 fps on 1080p
> https://youtu.be/UOHtu-0AOnE


----------



## roadrage99

Bonded...if the i3-4170 is the 3rd best, what are the other 2...curious because I do want to upgrade my cpu


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadrage99*
> 
> Bonded...if the i3-4170 is the 3rd best, what are the other 2...curious because I do want to upgrade my cpu


My opinion is that the best is
1. I7-4790T 45w TDP with 3.9 Turbo $500
2. I3-4370 3.8ghz 54w TDP( However reports of it getting 100c temps) $170-$180
3. I3 4170 3.7 GHZ 54w TDP $100-$125

As you can see its silly to buy a 4790t for an alpha. At this point the cost of an alpha plus ssd and ram and 4790t would put you at around $1300 or so.
Honestly the best budget build is not an alpha, but it is neat to get something this small to really scream!


----------



## ZL580

i5 4570T is where its at, 2.9 turbo to 3.6 and....wait for it....35w


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> i5 4570T is where its at, 2.9 turbo to 3.6 and....wait for it....35w


Thats not a bad choice at all, however the 4170 is still better it is a flat 3.7ghz and the alpha bios runs a 54w max tdp just fine. That i5 is also a dual core HT cpu just like the i3 4170, which makes the 3 processors I listed the better ones. That may be 4th best or so


----------



## jim2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> My Batman Arkham Knight Benchmark
> 
> https://youtu.be/3nuVS6EQ1Ik 37 FPS AVG
> 
> Also her is a benchmark on an i7 alpha coming in at 29 fps on 1080p
> https://youtu.be/UOHtu-0AOnE


Except to be fair, you should set your Level of Detail on High as well.


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2011*
> 
> Except to be fair, you should set your Level of Detail on High as well.


True, i recorded the video prior to seeing the i7 benchmark. I will not be doing much more
Arkham Knight video as the game is just
wearing on me with all the performance
Issues. Even my wife who does not see a difference from Wii games to PC said today" Why does that Batman game always look like crap when I walk into the living room"


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> i5 4570T is where its at, 2.9 turbo to 3.6 and....wait for it....35w


i have the 4765T right now. I was looking at the 4790T and even tho its a little better the price is awful for what little it offers me


----------



## Snowned

Hey Yall.

So I got the adapter...no time to test with external gpu. *BTW my rigs docked on the "bay" for a 1 day viewing and will remove me from this club shortly.*

Had fun while it lasted but family first.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> Hey Yall.
> 
> So I got the adapter...no time to test with external gpu. *BTW my rigs docked on the "bay" for a 1 day viewing and will remove me from this club shortly.*
> 
> Had fun while it lasted but family first.


What!? You selling... but why? You building a rig?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowned*
> 
> Hey Yall.
> 
> So I got the adapter...no time to test with external gpu. *BTW my rigs docked on the "bay" for a 1 day viewing and will remove me from this club shortly.*
> 
> Had fun while it lasted but family first.


well that sucks was waiting for your review if it worked or not. Ahh oh well


----------



## jim2011

So FYI, I still haven't upgraded but I did the Arkham Knight benchmarks on my stock I3.

It didn't seem to make any difference changing the level of detail from normal to high. At 1080p on Normal settings (and Normal but High level of detail), I got 32FPS. When I overclocked the GPU at 130/450, I got 36FPS. Arkham Knight isn't the game that will convince me to upgrade my processor. Need some better results I can compare to.

On a sidenote, setting Arkham Knight to use 1600x900 (900p) with the GPU overclock results in a very playable game. I'm halfway through it now.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Best review of Batman Arkham Knight!

https://youtu.be/5V6Z8VIZ6oQ


----------



## frack0

Check it, get a refund if desired.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2940456/wb-games-suspends-sales-of-batman-arkham-knight-citing-widespread-reports-of-performance-issues.html


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2011*
> 
> So FYI, I still haven't upgraded but I did the Arkham Knight benchmarks on my stock I3.
> 
> It didn't seem to make any difference changing the level of detail from normal to high. At 1080p on Normal settings (and Normal but High level of detail), I got 32FPS. When I overclocked the GPU at 130/450, I got 36FPS. Arkham Knight isn't the game that will convince me to upgrade my processor. Need some better results I can compare to.
> 
> On a sidenote, setting Arkham Knight to use 1600x900 (900p) with the GPU overclock results in a very playable game. I'm halfway through it now.


I also am playing on 900p as its most playable at this setting. Game still needs alot of work. The game is only usig about 60% of my cpu and gpu. I am sure if it was optimized we could play this game maxed out as it is not a very pretty game.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Hey everyone! Extremely new to PC here, my alpha i5 model is arriving today. I have a few questions.
1. Will dx12 work on the alpha? What benefits will it bring if so?
2. What are drivers for and how do I keep them up to date?
3. The alpha is a PC, and a console, should I use PC mode on my tv or can I use my calibrated picture mode as I do for ps4/xb1/wiiu?
4. Besides steam, what are some other game vendors I should check out?
5. Can the alpha output at higher resolutions like 1440p for gaming?
6. Any other general information on PC gaming would be appreciated, I've been console only since I was a baby with the Nes, consoles have made me ignorant in the ways of PC, I don't even use them at work lol.

Thank you to anyone who replies!


----------



## Snowned

1. Will dx12 work on the alpha? What benefits will it bring if so? dx12 will be presented as a software/api...so possibly patched through drivers for most dx11 cards. don't quote me on this.
2. What are drivers for and how do I keep them up to date? That money well spent updates and takes care of itself.
3. The alpha is a PC, and a console, should I use PC mode on my tv or can I use my calibrated picture mode as I do for ps4/xb1/wiiu? you can calibrate from the Alpha ui and works great on "console side" which is really just steam big screen or regular windows.
4. Besides steam, what are some other game vendors I should check out? Battle.net, Origin, Uplay, and Humble bundle are great pipelines for gaming and great sales and AAA free games as well. .
5. Can the alpha output at higher resolutions like 1440p for gaming? 1440p is more dedicated graphics card $300+ by itself range. Stick to 1080p if possible or reduce settings for higher resolutions.
6. Any other general information on PC gaming would be appreciated, I've been console only since I was a baby with the Nes, consoles have made me ignorant in the ways of PC, I don't even use them at work lol. KEY BOARD AND MOUSE FOR FIRST PERSON SHOOTERS-LEARN IT PERIOD!!!! SECOND PICK A MOBA CAMP LIKE LOL(FORGET)/DOTA2(STEAM)/HOTS(BATTLE.NET) AND STICK TO IT. Games labeled local coop on steam support 2-4 players buy extra wireless xbox controllers and enjoy with friends. Racing is great with the controller.

Thank you to anyone who replies! YOUR WELCOME LOL


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Hey everyone! Extremely new to PC here, my alpha i5 model is arriving today. I have a few questions.

2. What are drivers for and how do I keep them up to date?
*Drivers keep your PC up to date and add newer features & performance updates. You can get Alpha drivers here:* http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/product-support/product/alienware-alpha/drivers

3. The alpha is a PC, and a console, should I use PC mode on my tv or can I use my calibrated picture mode as I do for ps4/xb1/wiiu?
*Yes through the Alpha UI. This is my opinion but I found the Alpha UI useless so I uninstalled it so my Alpha goes straight to the desktop.*

4. Besides steam, what are some other game vendors I should check out?
*Battle.net, Origin, Uplay, Greenmangaming, G2A, Steam, Humble Bundle, Bundle Stars, IndieGala, Kinguin*

5. Can the alpha output at higher resolutions like 1440p for gaming?
*Yes but you will have to turn down settings. the 860M is a better 750ti and you can overclock the GPU. Im running +135/+200 at the moment and its runs great. I would stick to 1080p on this machine if it was me*

6. Any other general information on PC gaming would be appreciated, I've been console only since I was a baby with the Nes, consoles have made me ignorant in the ways of PC, I don't even use them at work lol.
*One thing to remember is this. PC is NOT console gaming. you have to install the game & you tinker with settings. What I do is this. Install Fraps which IMO is a must. Run the game and tinker from there. I will turn down some settings to make my frames stay at 60FPS. Fraps is a great tool to monitor your FPS while gaming.*

*Another is you have any questions find me on steam here is my steam profile: *http://steamcommunity.com/id/Smellslikeralph/

*Oh if you love War games. COD world at war is amazing*

Thank you to anyone who replies!
*No Problem*


----------



## Kylearan

Anyone else have trouble with the new HiveMind UI?

My first stab resulted in a black screen upon reboot and I had to restore. Second attempt, I couldn't add sources via the Kodi integration, and eventually got locked out of desktop mode, requiring a second full restore.

I suspect a pre-installed Kodi conflicted in the first go-round (though I deleted Kodi, there may have been a preference conflict somewhere?), and the second was caused by switching from the HiveMind theme to Confluence - and switching back led to all sorts of UI lagging, lockups, black screens, etc... was a true mess.

Am on my third go after a full restore and everything SEEMS ok. I have not changed the skin. I was able to add video and music sources. And Steam works fine (worked fine the 2nd time as well).

Would be curious what others' experiences have been. Only advice I can offer is to ensure you have a backup before you mess with it.. and to not change the skin until some bugs get sorted out.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kylearan*
> 
> Anyone else have trouble with the new HiveMind UI?
> 
> My first stab resulted in a black screen upon reboot and I had to restore. Second attempt, I couldn't add sources via the Kodi integration, and eventually got locked out of desktop mode, requiring a second full restore.
> 
> I suspect a pre-installed Kodi conflicted in the first go-round (though I deleted Kodi, there may have been a preference conflict somewhere?), and the second was caused by switching from the HiveMind theme to Confluence - and switching back led to all sorts of UI lagging, lockups, black screens, etc... was a true mess.
> 
> Am on my third go after a full restore and everything SEEMS ok. I have not changed the skin. I was able to add video and music sources. And Steam works fine (worked fine the 2nd time as well).
> 
> Would be curious what others' experiences have been. Only advice I can offer is to ensure you have a backup before you mess with it.. and to not change the skin until some bugs get sorted out.


I uninstalled the original Alpha UI as I thought it was useless but Im gonna install Hivemind to check it out. Lets hope I dont get black screens


----------



## chenyangtc

Hi Everyone,
Happy to find this nice place to share my experience on Alpha.
I just got one base model last week for 429, and bought a 4gb ram for upgrade to 8gb.
Everything works fine for me right now. I got pretty smooth gaming experience in GTA V with very high detail(around avg 50 fps) in 1080p and Witcher 3 medium in 900p resolution (around 45 fps)
I just have only one question:
Is it just me or something else that I can easily install NVIDIA Drivers without modifying it ?
I installed 352.86 - WHQL for better FPS on Wither 3


----------



## moneylaw

Questions about Alpha upgrade.

I bought the lowest model Alpha, I have so far installed 8gb of ram and a SSD.

Will the 4170 work as a drop in with the stock power adapter. Also this CPU is 54 watt will this throttle the CPU or is there no issues with this one hitting 3.7 GHZ


----------



## 4LC4PON3

i have a question are the drivers on the dell website the only ones we can use on our Alpha or what.


----------



## moneylaw

I used the Nvidia driver finder tool to get my new GPU drivers otherwise the system seems to keep the rest updated.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

i went to nvidias site and did an auto detect and it auto detected 353.40 and im using the one on dells website which is older. downloading 353.30 now


----------



## DustDevil

I just picked the base model up for $310 with my BB rewards points. Its the I3 4130T / 4GB ram / 500 GB HDD / win 8.1 I think I got a great deal. I already had a 512GB SSD (crucial mx100) so that is going in as well as 16gb ram ( DDR3L 1600 1.35v) I think I will be about the price of what alienware is selling the base model for $499 Cant wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## maxrayne

Does anyone know if I took the hdd out of my alpha right now and put it in a new alpha if it would work seamlessly? Thinking about returning my Alpha and getting a used one $150 cheaper... but only if I can just pop in the old HDD and have it run like nothing happened.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Hey folks im leaving the alpha group as i sold my i7 alpha. Great little machine with a struggling 860m.

Good luck with your alpha's and group


----------



## aj654987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxrayne*
> 
> Does anyone know if I took the hdd out of my alpha right now and put it in a new alpha if it would work seamlessly? Thinking about returning my Alpha and getting a used one $150 cheaper... but only if I can just pop in the old HDD and have it run like nothing happened.


The only part I am not sure about would be the windows license, I think it is tied to the bios of the motherboard for windows 8 OEM.

Other than that, you could technically swap harddrives, though I would clone them over, so they get the original harddrive back.

1. Make an image of the current system to an external usb hd.
2. reset current system to default, wipe the freespace if you wish

3. before booting, make an image of the new used system, that way no matter what you have a copy
4. boot up new system, I would stay offline
5. use one of the utilities to make a backup of the windows license
6. load image of old PC onto the new one from your external drive
7. Stay offline!, go into windows on your old image
8. Load up the back up license from the new pc. should be good to go.

Alternatively, there is software out there that can read the OEM key from your bios, forget the name but its free. Could skip steps 4 and 5 if you wanted to, and just retrieve the key from the bios.


----------



## 10tonbrick

Ok everyone I have a question, it probley isn't possible but I might as well ask. I am wanting to hook up a external desktop graphics card through the m.2 port. I would have to get a m.2 card to mini PCIE then buy the EXP GDC which is a laptop external idependent video card dock. Could this work or will it not be able to get anything faster than what the alpha comes with?


----------



## danisacomputer

Hello everyone. I just bought a alpha i3 yesterday. could I use a external
hard drive? And how big?


----------



## Mr Ex

You can use any external hard drive you want but would recommend you upgrade your internal hard drive first.


----------



## aj654987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10tonbrick*
> 
> Ok everyone I have a question, it probley isn't possible but I might as well ask. I am wanting to hook up a external desktop graphics card through the m.2 port. I would have to get a m.2 card to mini PCIE then buy the EXP GDC which is a laptop external idependent video card dock. Could this work or will it not be able to get anything faster than what the alpha comes with?


There is no guarantee, one guy was going to try it I believe but ended up selling the alpha before he tried. I would not spend money on it, if you want a better graphics card than the 860m, plan on selling the alpha and buying something else.


----------



## aj654987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danisacomputer*
> 
> Hello everyone. I just bought a alpha i3 yesterday. could I use a external
> hard drive? And how big?


Any usb 3 harddrive like the guy above said. And yes the stock 5400rpm harddrive is very slow, you will benefit greatly from adding an SSD or even a 7200rpm.

Id buy a 7200rpm harddrive, put it internally and then later if you put in an ssd you can always use the harddrive externally.

If money isnt an issue, then SSD now and external later if you need it.


----------



## Valg

Just installed 240Gb ssd. Why alpha made so many logical disks on it?
List:
C:\ 215Gb
DIAGS 36mb
- 750mb
- 500mb
- 6,76Gb

Is it possible to combine them?


----------



## Jpup

How do I join this club?


----------



## Mr Ex

Another Good option for a hard drive is the Seagate 500 gb hybrid drive. It's 5 times faster than the stock alienware 5400 rpm hard drive, but cost 4 times less than a ssd .


----------



## tripdizzle

Upgraded my Alpha to the i3 4170. Can't keep the thing below 90C while gaming. It idles in the upper 60's. Tried everything to get it under control including reapplying the Arctic Silver a few times. Nothing seems to work. Be ware upgrading the CPU.


----------



## bonderd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tripdizzle*
> 
> Upgraded my Alpha to the i3 4170. Can't keep the thing below 90C while gaming. It idles in the upper 60's. Tried everything to get it under control including reapplying the Arctic Silver a few times. Nothing seems to work. Be ware upgrading the CPU.


Depends on the game mine averages 70-90c peak when gaming. We discussed this several pages ago. Snowed and I have logged several hundred hours with the cpu and no issues at all.


----------



## tripdizzle

Oh I missed that post. Thanks for that info. Yes, I've found it depends on the game. Cheers!


----------



## PixelPilot

Could someone please offer some guidance on the alienware alpha. I am thinking of getting the i5 spec.I am a console gamer and have been for years but the love the idea of this pc console. That said I have read so many poor reviews of the unit. Is it worth getting. Is it better than the ps4.


----------



## aj654987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tripdizzle*
> 
> Upgraded my Alpha to the i3 4170. Can't keep the thing below 90C while gaming. It idles in the upper 60's. Tried everything to get it under control including reapplying the Arctic Silver a few times. Nothing seems to work. Be ware upgrading the CPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonderd*
> 
> Depends on the game mine averages 70-90c peak when gaming. We discussed this several pages ago. Snowed and I have logged several hundred hours with the cpu and no issues at all.


Has anyone tried undervolting to see if they can get it cooler? Im thinking of doing this upgrade. Its crazy cheap when you factor in selling the original i3.


----------



## roadrage99

PixelPilot,

I really don't understand the negative reviews this machine gets. When you are comparing in terms of a PS4 or XBOX One Console, its an obvious choice. I believe it is an excellent device to get those into PC gaming. With the new user interface, the integration is a lot better and has tons of options to create a better media center experience with it. The Alpha was specifically made with you in mind as a consumer. The bashers are usually PC enthusiasts that build their own machines and swear by "I can build a better machine for the same price" theory. When you really look at what you get for the price its actually quite a package. Keep in mind, it gets you through the door of the pc community. As you grow with experience, so will your knowledge of how pcs work and so forth.

I would really go with the non Steam version, the Windows version for now as its user interface makes it more desirable, along with the ability to upgrade into Windows 10 by the end of this month. The ease of use will allow you to become more familiar with the simple upgrades you can perform as compared to the PS4. Do not let the "you cant upgrade the GPU" deter you either. The Alpha will churn out PS4 quality or better on any title that's cross platform. Lots of the new titles for the next few years will be bastardized because of the consoles anyway. I cant see a PS4 lasting 4 more years the way this generation has been developed.

The only tedious thing you will have to be patient to master is proper FPS. Fraps will be your best friend, and tinkering with the graphics options menus will take time to learn. Its the only real learning curve, but once that's down pact, it becomes second nature.

I have the i5 model and love it. I play every emulated game console straight from the couch and in many instances (Gamecube, Wii, PS2, PSP), the resolution and visual upgrades are worth the price admission alone. Playing Super Smash Bros at 1080p is soo damn clean, better than anything the Wii or WiiU can replicate.


----------



## PixelPilot

Many thanks for taking the time to reply. I think pretty much all you have said there is spot on. It is good to hear from someone who is also heavily into using it and clearly enjoying using it too.
I am still weighing up my options but your post is very encouraging. Thanks again


----------



## roadrage99

You wont regret it...you will actually be upset at yourself for not making the jump last generation. Theres lots of ps3 games that made its way to pc and look "current gen" on max settings like Hitman Absolution, Max Payne 3, etc. Im playing Sleeping Dogs right now and find a lot of these last gen titles amazing...especially these cheap steam sales.


----------



## PixelPilot

Cool. Let me ask you about the 5400rpm of the HDD. Did you upgrade?


----------



## thienbaont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadrage99*
> 
> PixelPilot,
> 
> I really don't understand the negative reviews this machine gets. When you are comparing in terms of a PS4 or XBOX One Console, its an obvious choice. I believe it is an excellent device to get those into PC gaming. With the new user interface, the integration is a lot better and has tons of options to create a better media center experience with it. The Alpha was specifically made with you in mind as a consumer. The bashers are usually PC enthusiasts that build their own machines and swear by "I can build a better machine for the same price" theory. When you really look at what you get for the price its actually quite a package. Keep in mind, it gets you through the door of the pc community. As you grow with experience, so will your knowledge of how pcs work and so forth.
> 
> I would really go with the non Steam version, the Windows version for now as its user interface makes it more desirable, along with the ability to upgrade into Windows 10 by the end of this month. The ease of use will allow you to become more familiar with the simple upgrades you can perform as compared to the PS4. Do not let the "you cant upgrade the GPU" deter you either. The Alpha will churn out PS4 quality or better on any title that's cross platform. Lots of the new titles for the next few years will be bastardized because of the consoles anyway. I cant see a PS4 lasting 4 more years the way this generation has been developed.
> 
> The only tedious thing you will have to be patient to master is proper FPS. Fraps will be your best friend, and tinkering with the graphics options menus will take time to learn. Its the only real learning curve, but once that's down pact, it becomes second nature.
> 
> I have the i5 model and love it. I play every emulated game console straight from the couch and in many instances (Gamecube, Wii, PS2, PSP), the resolution and visual upgrades are worth the price admission alone. Playing Super Smash Bros at 1080p is soo damn clean, better than anything the Wii or WiiU can replicate.


For those who know will understand that this tiny machine is a real gem. But the market they're targeting is the console crowd, and for those people their expectation is that they just need plug the machine to the TV and it will just work. Unfortunately anything that runs Windows will be short of that expectation.

The PC is more powerful, and flexible, with the cost of convenience. You can emulate all you want with the PC, but it is still not an official support from first party vendor (gray area, borderline illegal), most honest people don't want to deal with that.

I guess that answer your question of why this machine receive relatively negative reviews?


----------



## tripdizzle

I haven't messed with the voltage yet. After a bunch more testing, I only have one game that spikes the CPU temps and that game is not well optimized. The machine does scream with the new processor, sad, ram, and the GPU overclocked. It's all well worth the effort, imo.


----------



## roadrage99

I have a 1tb sshd but have not installed it yet. The boot times on the stock drive are ok, but i recommend purchasing a sshd from day one. The reason i put mines off is that i have done a ton of customization to kodi and hate to do it all over again. I figured i will do the hd when i upgrade my cpu later this year.


----------



## jim2011

Any direct comparisons you can make benchmark-wise? Personally I'm a noob at this stuff and the thermal paste scares me.


----------



## CelticGamer

I hate to ask such a noobish question but will the Alpha have any forsee able issues upgrading to Directx 12? Is the GPU compatible?


----------



## UbahLeetas

Hello, im a new member to the owners club! and this thread was a great idea as i actually used it as a reference before i purchased my alpha.

Anyways heres my overview/insight on the alpha

I have been a hardcore pc gamer. for years Consoles cant hold a candle to Pc's nowadays they are basically classified as Crappy Hp computers in my opinion.







but us alpha owners actually get the best of both worlds even tho i rarely run my alpha in console mode. i use it more as a gaming pc.

Pros:
Portable (great for laning or traveling)
Small form Fit (u can easily toss this thing in a backpack and travel to a friends house and play especially if u are mobile alot and u buy for example the logitech wireless unified mouse and keyboard combo i did i can un pack and setup a gaming station in less than 2 mins)
Power ( im actually impressed how this thing can handle games after i dropped $40 on 4gb stick of LOW VOLTAGE! ram i was easily enthralled, also it comes with a intel processor (i bought the base model planing on upgrading it when i can so currently an i3), the Gtx 860m it comes with actually produces better graphics than my old lenovo Deskktop k430









Cons:
The Seagate 5400 rpm HD is quite a joke.. they honestly coulda threw in atleast a 7200rpm as those are more standard..

Bloatware.... about a week or two after playing with my Alpha i noticed some issues with taxing on the CPU and Memory i quickly narrowed it down to the fact it came with IOLO Crap software.. (runs as iolo energy booster







i suggest everyone disable that crapware it has no purpose and actually seems to run better with it disable although i have found how to actually remove it completely i just shut it off thru msconfig. pretty sure its threaded in with the alien command center.

Alien Respawn is constantly complaining that my PC is "unhealthy" sorry respawn i take care of my pcs and im not gonna shell out cash to shut you up..







prolly will disable that too in the future. cause its just dells way of asking for a handout. we get a 1 year warrenty so if i run it into the dirt before than they can fix it. which is highly unlikely, unless i have faulty hardware which as a technician ive seen this happen brand new out of the box.

Cooling i have played on the inside of my alpha much i do believe there is only 1 fan which kinda sucks i can here that poor overworked thing kick up during a few games running on high settings. but i did find a hack for it.. just aim a House fan at the front and it shuts up!







also i noticed there is another hidden usb port in the bottom of the alpha which i might actually purchase a laptop cooling pad and connect it to that port to keep it a lil more icy i havent confirmed if this works or not yet but the house fan trick sure helps!

this one is interesting...
i was helping a friend debugg and optimize their PC thru team speak so i was basically mirroring what he was doing on his PC on my alpha as hes not very advanced he had issues with opening Comodo.exe to be exact and kept getting a 7-zip error which after using revo uninstaller ccleaner rkill and various tech tools we could not find a installation of 7-zip on his pc at all.. lol prolly due to the fact he had did a upgrade from 7 to 8... only god knows why. but before i get off topic i told him to run SFC thru cmd prompt as i accidentally started mine on my PC LOW AND BEHOLD!!! SFC reported that my windows installation was corrupt and needed to be fixed i havent even had my alpha that long.. prolly a 2-3 weeks tops and all i do is game on it. so unless Ccleaners registry fix killed my windows installation (which ive been using the program for years) my windows was corrupt out of the box

just a brief overview i will add more later on so far im really satisfied with the alpha besides the few problems above!

i welcome any input and insight and hope to see how we can mod this beast in the future


----------



## monokitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CelticGamer*
> 
> I hate to ask such a noobish question but will the Alpha have any forsee able issues upgrading to Directx 12? Is the GPU compatible?


The GPU can use Direct X 12 with Windows 10.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

So I've bought an i7 Alpha, loving the little machine, and after setting it up with console mode and having trouble but eventually succeeding in undoing that silly idea to start up in windows instead, it's great.

Quick questions, would upgrading the 8gig ram to 12 or 16 be a benefit? Also, if I clone the drive onto an SSD, can I set the 2tb HDD to run straight off a USB3 port, or will it need an external power supply as well?

What size SSD would be price and performance effective? Is it hard to do the clone myself? Should I wait until Win10 or do it before hand?


----------



## thienbaont

IF
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEELJOCKEY*
> 
> So I've bought an i7 Alpha, loving the little machine, and after setting it up with console mode and having trouble but eventually succeeding in undoing that silly idea to start up in windows instead, it's great.
> 
> Quick questions, would upgrading the 8gig ram to 12 or 16 be a benefit? Also, if I clone the drive onto an SSD, can I set the 2tb HDD to run straight off a USB3 port, or will it need an external power supply as well?
> 
> What size SSD would be price and performance effective? Is it hard to do the clone myself? Should I wait until Win10 or do it before hand?


Hi,

If you have already bought the model that comes with 8GB then I think there is no need to upgrade them. You can still upgrade to 16GB but you will have to buy the whole 16GB (2x8GB) because what you got there is 8GB (2x4GB). I don't think it's possible, or economically upgrade to 12GB of RAM.

For the SSD question, I would recommend you to look at Samsung 850 EVO, the price/performance/capacity ratio should be very good now. You don't really have to clone the hard-drive, what you need to do is use the provided Alien Respawn program to create a factory reset USB stick, install your new SSD in, then use the USB stick to recover the machine, then upgrade to Windows 10 for free.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Thanks, I've made a factory reset on a spare passport drive, but haven't done a full back up. I suppose I should do that first. Just checking, so I put in the SSD, plug in my passport and get the machine to boot from the USB to run the windows?

What's a good size for the SSD, I think the 128 might be a bit small, but over 250 starts to look a bit expensive. And what do I need to get for the 2tb drive to make it useable through the USB3 port?


----------



## thienbaont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEELJOCKEY*
> 
> Thanks, I've made a factory reset on a spare passport drive, but haven't done a full back up. I suppose I should do that first. Just checking, so I put in the SSD, plug in my passport and get the machine to boot from the USB to run the windows?
> 
> What's a good size for the SSD, I think the 128 might be a bit small, but over 250 starts to look a bit expensive. And what do I need to get for the 2tb drive to make it useable through the USB3 port?


Just go for the 250GB you won't regret it, 128GB is too little to do anything these days. You would use the factory reset USB to boot up the installation that will re-install the factory image upon your new SSD, then put back all the data that you've backup back.

It's not a bad idea to store your data separately in an external hard drive that regularly backup itself to the cloud (like the one WD offers). The USB port is more than suffice for data, but I would not recommend you to install programs or games on it.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

So the Evo 850 in 250 gb, 2.5" form factor is the one I need? Not the M2 or mSATA ones I gather. Haven't opened box yet to see what I need.


----------



## jim2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEELJOCKEY*
> 
> So the Evo 850 in 250 gb, 2.5" form factor is the one I need? Not the M2 or mSATA ones I gather. Haven't opened box yet to see what I need.


That's exactly what I have and it works very well.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2011*
> 
> That's exactly what I have and it works very well.


Can you talk me through the process you used to put the OS from the HDD over to the SSD.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEELJOCKEY*
> 
> Can you talk me through the process you used to put the OS from the HDD over to the SSD.


http://youtu.be/Dr8S2S4XdMM
This is the video guide I used.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Had a slight panic after putting in new SSD, it didn't go straight into trying to load respawn, only had option to look at bios or exit, F1 or F2. After looking at bios and backing out, then had option to check SSD, F5. So ran the tests, and after that respawn started. Currently running through the loading process so hope all goes well.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Well I gotta say that's the quickest install of windows I have ever done!


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadrage99*
> 
> PixelPilot,
> 
> I really don't understand the negative reviews this machine gets. When you are comparing in terms of a PS4 or XBOX One Console, its an obvious choice. I believe it is an excellent device to get those into PC gaming. With the new user interface, the integration is a lot better and has tons of options to create a better media center experience with it. The Alpha was specifically made with you in mind as a consumer. The bashers are usually PC enthusiasts that build their own machines and swear by "I can build a better machine for the same price" theory. When you really look at what you get for the price its actually quite a package. Keep in mind, it gets you through the door of the pc community. As you grow with experience, so will your knowledge of how pcs work and so forth.
> 
> I would really go with the non Steam version, the Windows version for now as its user interface makes it more desirable, along with the ability to upgrade into Windows 10 by the end of this month. The ease of use will allow you to become more familiar with the simple upgrades you can perform as compared to the PS4. Do not let the "you cant upgrade the GPU" deter you either. The Alpha will churn out PS4 quality or better on any title that's cross platform. Lots of the new titles for the next few years will be bastardized because of the consoles anyway. I cant see a PS4 lasting 4 more years the way this generation has been developed.
> 
> The only tedious thing you will have to be patient to master is proper FPS. Fraps will be your best friend, and tinkering with the graphics options menus will take time to learn. Its the only real learning curve, but once that's down pact, it becomes second nature.
> 
> I have the i5 model and love it. I play every emulated game console straight from the couch and in many instances (Gamecube, Wii, PS2, PSP), the resolution and visual upgrades are worth the price admission alone. Playing Super Smash Bros at 1080p is soo damn clean, better than anything the Wii or WiiU can replicate.


IMO I still feel that for the price of the Alpha plus replacing the awfully slow 5400rpm HDD makes it far to over priced and almost into building a custom desktop here. I had the i7 version and tho I only paid $350 for it I felt that I would not have paid anything over $400 total for the i7 Alpha.

Sorry thats just my opinion its just so under powered for its high cost


----------



## roadrage99

Go over to tigerdirect or newegg and spec out a prebuilt pc for uner $600. Not one will match the i3 in terms of gaming, not even a mac mini, zotac box, or anything...an i7 for $350...really? By the time you build your own, purchase an operating system, controller, etc...your over the scales. But to each is own...go try to convert a ps4 to run run desktop applications...fanboy


----------



## roadrage99

For reference same, lets take the following into consideration. We are not at all asking anyone to build their own pc. We are asking when comparing an Xbox One, PS4 or an Alpha, what would you take?? Most users wont go beyond putting batteries into a remote, much less sourcing parts to build a unit. For most mainstream users, Alienware had built the best version of a pc-console ready alternative to date, that actually trumps their Steam Box. In those terms, what would you get?


----------



## verbalhologram

Hi Guys,
Wondering if someone could help me here. I recently purchased my I7 alpha and love it. The problem is the firmware on it seems to be quite old and dates back to last year. I tried to load the latest firmware for the 860M but my alpha didn't like it and the FPS was all over the place and obviously it didn't like the firmware(directly from the nvidia page).So my question is what is the latest official firmware specifically for the alpha and where do I get it ?? Also is there a way to get my alpha to automatically update itself to the latest firmware and it seemingly isnt doing this form me currently.
If you guys could help me track down the right firmware I would be really grateful.Happy to be on this forum with you all and very happy with my Alpha!


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verbalhologram*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Wondering if someone could help me here. I recently purchased my I7 alpha and love it. The problem is the firmware on it seems to be quite old and dates back to last year. I tried to load the latest firmware for the 860M but my alpha didn't like it and the FPS was all over the place and obviously it didn't like the firmware(directly from the nvidia page).So my question is what is the latest official firmware specifically for the alpha and where do I get it ?? Also is there a way to get my alpha to automatically update itself to the latest firmware and it seemingly isnt doing this form me currently.
> If you guys could help me track down the right firmware I would be really grateful.Happy to be on this forum with you all and very happy with my Alpha!


Have you tried using the GeForce experience app to get your driver?


----------



## verbalhologram

Not as yet mate did you get your last driver update from geforce experience if so how doesit perform,also is it a driver specifically for the alpha or just for any 860M


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verbalhologram*
> 
> Not as yet mate did you get your last driver update from geforce experience if so how doesit perform,also is it a driver specifically for the alpha or just for any 860M


Well I went to the dell website after a Google search for Alienware alpha drivers, got all the drivers and the newest bios, the gpu driver was old, so after all that I got GeForce experience to get the most up to date driver. It auto detects the gpu, I haven't had any problems. Than a quick over clock using msi afterburner and I'm all good.


----------



## verbalhologram

Thanks mate i will give that a shot ..Could i ask what driver version you are currently running eg number,release month?


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

353.30. I don't know how to check release month lol.


----------



## verbalhologram

Went through geforce experience and got that driver seems to work well. Now if I could just get better performance on Skyrim with mods....


----------



## SPLiT

You think this would work with a dvi adapter? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alpwLbZdMv0 Wanna play cs go on 120hz monitor


----------



## thienbaont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> IMO I still feel that for the price of the Alpha plus replacing the awfully slow 5400rpm HDD makes it far to over priced and almost into building a custom desktop here. I had the i7 version and tho I only paid $350 for it I felt that I would not have paid anything over $400 total for the i7 Alpha.
> 
> Sorry thats just my opinion its just so under powered for its high cost


This actually had been discussed more than a couple times. Of course if you go the completely DIY route, it would be either cheaper, or more powerful for the same money you would spend on the Alpha. Because Alienware is a business, they ought to make money somewhere, if they can make a machine that is cheaper than DIY then where do they make the profit? But that is not the point.

The point here is you CANNOT build a PC with the same form factor, that you could actually put inside your backpack to a LAN party, that also comes with Windows 8 licence, that also comes with a free Xbox 360 controller, for the same price. I seriously doubt anyone that claim they could do that.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Wow, color me impressed with this little guy. Just got witcher 3 and I'm running it 1080p all post processing on except for anti aliasing, and ambient occlusion set to ssao, running mostly ultra settings except for foliage distance on high, shadow quality at medium, and crowd population whatever it's called on medium(console is set lower than pc's low setting...lol). Completely locked to 30 fps! Absolutely no dips below 30 unlike the ps4 which was mostly medium-high settings and 24-30 fps. Keep in mind I've put 16gigs of hyper-x ram and a Samsung Evo 850 ssd in there so I don't know how much that's helping but man, what a little beast!


----------



## verbalhologram

how loud are you guys finding the fans in the alpha they seem to get pretty loud in game for me whilst there is a lot of action on screen,obviously outside of games its whisper quiet but just wanted to see what you guys think of the fan noise?


----------



## SimpleTech

I've been playing around with the GPU on my Alpha and was able to get 1440/1503. Got the top score in HWBOT: http://hwbot.org/submission/2927277_solidbladez_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_860m_2332_marks


----------



## SRBias

So I just want Bonderd to know that because of his posts I ran out and bought one of these little puppies. You could tell how enthused he was with the unit, so I said why not? I got the rig in the back room, the wife loves to use Kodi, I can HTPC the living room with this thing. So I got the baseline i3, slapped a Samsung EVO 850 500 gb in there, I had one I could take out of the rig mind you. Had some ram to stuff in, and I must say I am absolutely floored by this machines performance. Don't get me wrong I love my rig, but I hate my desk, I hate gaming at a desk, I love to sit back on the couch and get Doritos everywhere and yell at my television. This unit brought that to me. The one thing I can bring to the discussion that I haven't really noticed yet is I am an emulator junkie. I love emulators, and tweaking the crap out of them. So in the past several days I have been hammering away getting my emulators to run from ice to Steam, getting everything setup and test running. The memory and SSD are a must for this unit. I have purchased a 4170, but it has not arrived yet. So I am looking forward to blasting it out along with the launch of Windows 10.
So far I have dug extensively in to project64, being as it is a mess to get running right, and the way you want it to at that, so at 1080p with hires textures Ocarina, Majora, Mario, Smash, all of them.. Flawless.. with all the bells and whistles cranked up that glide64final can give you. I play a lot of No Mercy, and while you get the occasional artifact, or shaky texture, this thing performs like it should. I am moving on to Dolphin, and PPSSPP tonight. Those are two that people really care about so I will let you know.


----------



## dieselpowerbomb

Im on the same boat as you but I am still a little torn. I can't decide if I want to upgrade to 4170 or pick up i5-4690S...Since I will be using the alpha for task other than gaming, I am leaning towards the quad core i5. Any suggestions would help me ton since I am kinda a newbie here.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Speaking of kodi, I noticed on genesis and 1channel there are movies still in theaters... Isn't that illegal? My wife was watching pitch perfect 2 and I kinda got worried the fbi was gonna bust my door down lol.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

I would also like to learn how to use emulators but I know nothing about them, I tried once, but actually getting games to run proved more work than I was capable of. Any step by step walkthroughs would be awesome. Mostly interested in sega genesis,Saturn and dreamcast, along with n64 and GameCube. Maybe ps2/3 as well.


----------



## Blindrage606

Just as a heads up to those purchasing or waiting for the newest iteration of the Alienware Steam Machine:

- 7200RPM drive will be in the new refresh.

- Uses the same custom GTX 860m, NOT the 960m.

- Same specs otherwise (4GB, i3, nVidia GTX, USB3.0, etc.)

- No install of W8.1 or W10. Now uses Steam OS, with it's big picture/supported games.

- Same upgradable options, i5/i7.

- $449, baseline. Nov, 10th 2015 release date.

Might be best to just buy now while its decently cheap, and still with W8.1. I'll be purchasing one in a few days. Walmart has them on shelf for $414.00 ... call Dell within 30 days to purchase the 3 year - $49.99 warranty.

Happy shopping.


----------



## roadrage99

Emulation on the base i5-4690t is acceptable. It runs everything under the sun however a few titles on Dolphin at 2x native resolution run with a sight hiccup every now and then . I hope this is resolved with a normal i5-4690 as it runs at a much higher frequency and Dolphin/PPSX2 is dependent on single core performance. So until the upgrade, I will have to wait unless someone can chime in with notable perfornance history documentation.


----------



## squall458

Thank you for that detailed post. Im glad I bought mine as I need windows. I dont really use it for steam actually. Or even gaming. I love the form factor, its quietness compared to a huge tower with so many fans, its sleek look, and I got it an incredible price.


----------



## SRBias

Gave PPSSPP and Dolphin a real run through tonight on my i3 4130t... In the morning I will receive my new 4170. Which we can seriously compare.

Every emulator under the sun up to the two biggies, PPSSPP and Dolphin, run like gravy... PPSSPP, I am very happy to report, gave me zero fits, and played great even in x6, x7 resolution in big games. Metal Gear Solid Peace Walker played excellent, and Birth By Sleep did too.. In fact I had zero problems with any game I had that I fired at it. Keep in mind I played 10-20 minutes here and there, I played the bigger games that came to mind.

Dolphin on a scale of 1 to 10 I'd say is a 7... Games play, and they play fine. Outside of the things the emulator can't do yet. Now when you start to add stuff in, games stutter. I feel once I add in the 4170, and I didn't bother with extra ram yet. So as of now I am running this at 4 gigs of ram mind you. I want to really see where we can go. I am gonna give a pretty good run down of the whole thing once I test it all.

I am a tad concerned about the heat issue, but bon said he had tested the crap out of it, and while temps hit a tad uncomfortable spot, stayed stable and fine, for a lot of hours of gaming.


----------



## roadrage99

SRBias,

Thanks for the testing input so far. Im anxious on the results of the new non T processor. The new results are contingent upon justifying a new cpu purchase. I had PPSSP running 1080 smoothly on GOW and other games I have. Try changing your CPU power settings to Performance to see if you are getting better gains. I did notice the fans on overdrive one time I had been playing for a few hours, but nothing too drastic. I have 16GB ram and get the same stutter at times. It all depends on the game and the version of Dolphin.


----------



## SRBias

New CPU is in, and man does this baby run hot. I mean hot hot. I get high 80's a lot. Yet I must push forward for the sake of science.







So.....

The difference between stock i3 and this chip is stunning. The difference is real. It is there. Bon was not kidding. It's a massive change.

I am going to go nuts on this testing and tweaking. But man I want this chip to run cooler for my piece of mind. I could tell instantly in Super Mario Sunshine loading the map, and the transition from entering and exiting certain levels. There was no stutter, hiccup, or pauses. Gonna play Smash Brothers Melee tonight, and crank the x up.

Oh and rage, you are welcome man. I, like you want this puppy to be my htpc, emu station. I already boot Steam Big Picture in shell, and have all my games ice'd in to Steam, looks and plays great.


----------



## roadrage99

SRBias,

Thanks for the input..Now im wondering, if your experiencing heat issues on a 54w CPU, I can only imagine what a 65w i5 would do and if its even feasible to add the i5-4590 over the i3-4170 you got. Will make a determination after your testing. I was wondering if a usb cooling laptop pad under the Alpha will help? Also, wondering what performance gains you are getting over the stock i5-4590t. Maybe you can run that GTA 5 benchmark that we posted a while back?

As far as your setup, keep going at it. I have Kodi running Steam Big Picture, GameEx for my emulators (its another front-end, works pretty good) Plex, Netflix, etc..


----------



## Glenn McM

Hi all,

I just joined these forums after browsing through this thread. I was looking for a pc to play a few games on. Nothing too hardcore but I am now registered disabled due to severe back problems so figured I needed new way to pass the time. I have a couple of i3 machines and a few basic laptops that are mainly used for browsing, watching media etc.

I sold my Xbox 360 a few years ago after blasting through Skyrim. I haven't really bothered with a pc game (except Football Manager) since just before Skyrim came out as I stopped playing WoW as soon as it was released.

I didn't have a large budget so had been searching around. Finally found an Alienware Alpha i5 model on Dell Outlet (UK) for £438 so got that and at present am waiting on delivery. I've read through the posts here and have ordered an ssd (although my wife doesn't know about it yet as she's not overly happy at me buying the Alpha in the first place). I'm going to upgrade the ram at a later date when I'm less likely to get kicked out of the house







.

One thing that I just thought if a few minutes ago was the controllers. I know it comes with an Xbox controller but when I buy a second one would I have to get one specifically for use with a pc? Would getting a wired one be best? Or could I just get any Xbox controller to use along with it? I apologise for stupid question but any game I've played on the pc before has used the mouse and/or the keyboard so I'm not quite sure about the whole using a controller thing as you probably will have noticed.

Edit: I'm not sure if it'll be of any use to anyone but here's the link to the Alpha I bought for £438 from Dell Outlet

http://outlet.euro.dell.com/Online/SecondaryInventorySearch.aspx?c=uk&l=en&s=dfh&cs=ukdfh1&puid=261a10a4


----------



## roadrage99

Glenn...welcome to the club!..from here on out, any standard 360 controller will work as long as you have the dongle.


----------



## aj654987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> Just as a heads up to those purchasing or waiting for the newest iteration of the Alienware Steam Machine:
> 
> - 7200RPM drive will be in the new refresh.
> 
> - Uses the same custom GTX 860m, NOT the 960m.
> 
> - Same specs otherwise (4GB, i3, nVidia GTX, USB3.0, etc.)
> 
> - No install of W8.1 or W10. Now uses Steam OS, with it's big picture/supported games.
> 
> - Same upgradable options, i5/i7.
> 
> - $449, baseline. Nov, 10th 2015 release date.
> 
> Might be best to just buy now while its decently cheap, and still with W8.1. I'll be purchasing one in a few days. Walmart has them on shelf for $414.00 ... call Dell within 30 days to purchase the 3 year - $49.99 warranty.
> 
> Happy shopping.


Interesting, well I definitely dont have buyers remorse, since I swapped out for a SSD anyways. From my understanding, the OEM's basically get Windows 8 for free from MS, so going to Steam OS doesnt really reduce the cost anymore.


----------



## Glenn McM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadrage99*
> 
> Glenn...welcome to the club!..from here on out, any standard 360 controller will work as long as you have the dongle.


Thank you.

Second stupid question. Would Corsair Vengeance Pro ddr3 1600mhz fit? I'm trying to find decent deals to help persuade my wife to not get anymore annoyed if I do get some ram now.

However I just wanted to double check that it is the correct one before talking to her about it.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glenn McM*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Second stupid question. Would Corsair Vengeance Pro ddr3 1600mhz fit? I'm trying to find decent deals to help persuade my wife to not get anymore annoyed if I do get some ram now.
> 
> However I just wanted to double check that it is the correct one before talking to her about it.


has to be laptop ram. you only live once spend away.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007609%20600000401


----------



## washburn085

Hey, first post on overclock. I picked up the Alpha during Amazon's Prime Day deal for $350 (the base i3 model). I had 16GB of ram laying around from a previous laptop (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008LTBJFW?ref_=pd_ybh_17) and a 256GB M4 SSD laying around, so I slapped those in and am very happy with it. I OC'd it to +135core and +601memory, I had it up to +702 for a day or two but just decided to back it down since I didn't see too much improvement over +601. The fans can be audible but not too loud and it has never gone above 81C when gaming (though I haven't really pushed it too hard yet, my steam library is about 2 years behind except for a few games).

The only hiccups I have had are with Metro Last Light. Sometimes it will still drop to the single digits FPS and I have to exit and restart the Alpha before it will go back to it's usual 40-50fps.

I think I will stick with this set up for awhile until I start running into issues with the i3 (if ever) and then may upgrade to a 4690 (s or t). I'm hoping this will fit my needs for the next 2-3 years (at least medium settings at a decent resolution and 30-45fps....hopefully better).

For $350 and parts I had on hand, this thing is great. I just wish the 360 wireless receiver fit in that bottom compartment (I wonder if there is a way to take the receiver apart and stuff it in). It would be nice if I could get the Dualshock4 driver to run in the AlphaUI (bluetooth plus mouse functionality using the touch pad). Same with MSIAfterburner.

Again, my first post on the forums. I have built a few PCs over the years, however, the past 2 years I have settled with consoles and laptops. This is my second pre-built purchase since I started building my own rigs (I previously purchased a CyberPowerPC that was on sale and came out cheaper than doing my own build, which wasn't bad either... their customer service was great in replacing DOA parts).

My complaints on it:
1) I wish the USB ports were further apart, I sometimes use a USB headphone adapter and I can't use the second port when that is plugged in. I get by that by using a USB extension cable but it gets messy looking.
2) The LEDs do not stay to my custom color. I notice they change colors when I play certain games (usually goes white), then will turn back to blue once I exit the game and won't turn back to my programmed color until I restart or manually change it again.

Sorry if this was long or rambling.


----------



## washburn085

Also, what is the Windows 10 outlook on this? Will the AlphaUI still run without issues?


----------



## TheGeneralLee86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *washburn085*
> 
> Also, what is the Windows 10 outlook on this? Will the AlphaUI still run without issues?


I would also like to here on this cause I want to do this upgrade as soon as possible!


----------



## roadrage99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *washburn085*
> 
> Hey, first post on overclock. I picked up the Alpha during Amazon's Prime Day deal for $350 (the base i3 model). I had 16GB of ram laying around from a previous laptop (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008LTBJFW?ref_=pd_ybh_17) and a 256GB M4 SSD laying around, so I slapped those in and am very happy with it. I OC'd it to +135core and +601memory, I had it up to +702 for a day or two but just decided to back it down since I didn't see too much improvement over +601. The fans can be audible but not too loud and it has never gone above 81C when gaming (though I haven't really pushed it too hard yet, my steam library is about 2 years behind except for a few games).
> 
> The only hiccups I have had are with Metro Last Light. Sometimes it will still drop to the single digits FPS and I have to exit and restart the Alpha before it will go back to it's usual 40-50fps.
> 
> I think I will stick with this set up for awhile until I start running into issues with the i3 (if ever) and then may upgrade to a 4690 (s or t). I'm hoping this will fit my needs for the next 2-3 years (at least medium settings at a decent resolution and 30-45fps....hopefully better).
> 
> For $350 and parts I had on hand, this thing is great. I just wish the 360 wireless receiver fit in that bottom compartment (I wonder if there is a way to take the receiver apart and stuff it in). It would be nice if I could get the Dualshock4 driver to run in the AlphaUI (bluetooth plus mouse functionality using the touch pad). Same with MSIAfterburner.
> 
> Again, my first post on the forums. I have built a few PCs over the years, however, the past 2 years I have settled with consoles and laptops. This is my second pre-built purchase since I started building my own rigs (I previously purchased a CyberPowerPC that was on sale and came out cheaper than doing my own build, which wasn't bad either... their customer service was great in replacing DOA parts).
> 
> My complaints on it:
> 1) I wish the USB ports were further apart, I sometimes use a USB headphone adapter and I can't use the second port when that is plugged in. I get by that by using a USB extension cable but it gets messy looking.
> 2) The LEDs do not stay to my custom color. I notice they change colors when I play certain games (usually goes white), then will turn back to blue once I exit the game and won't turn back to my programmed color until I restart or manually change it again.
> 
> Sorry if this was long or rambling.[/quote
> 
> Wasburn....let me know when you want to upgrade to the i5 as I will sell you my i5-4590t for about $120


----------



## roadrage99

Seems like the Windows 10 rollout did not hit my Alpha yet. I still have the "Get Windows 10" icon. I was wondering if I have to leave it on to download or will it automatically do it as soon as I turn it on?


----------



## jim2011

Just download Windows 10 directly with Microsoft's official download tool here.

I upgraded and no problems so far.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

I used the cmd trick to get win10. Didn't know about an actual dl site, lol.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Updating my bios from a02 to a04... A little scared that's it's been stuck at 3% for a few minutes....


----------



## washburn085

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorEdgeBullie*
> 
> Updating my bios from a02 to a04... A little scared that's it's been stuck at 3% for a few minutes....


did it turn out ok?


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Yeah, I had to ctrl alt delete restart the system and retry. It's all good now.


----------



## ZL580

I play dolphin pretty well with my i5 4570T (2.9 up to 3.6 tb) Galaxy 2 runs very well and smash brothers is perfect. Dont forget every game stutters the first playthrough because of texture cache, especially after installing new builds.


----------



## roadrage99

Windows 10 download was excellent. Retained autologin from Kodi, which was my main concern. The UI is much cleaner and easier than win8 as it removes the tiled 2nd screen area and incorporated it into the start button. Wish xbox section was controller friendly, but maybe it is with an xbox one controller. Anyone try it yet with the xbone controller and new dongle?


----------



## washburn085

Have you found any compatibility issues with games? That is the only reason I haven't updated yet, waiting to hear.


----------



## roadrage99

Ive only played 2 games since...no issues..i did upgrade to the new nvidia driver. I recommend the upgrade..worth it


----------



## BKCampbell

Updated to the new nvidia driver and it has made a very big difference. Interested to see what the new bios and windows 10 may bring as far as a gain any more frames or stability. Gonna wait to see what everyone else says. Can't wait to get rid of the ******* tiles lol. Using an Oc'd i3 with evo850 500gb & 16gb of ram. Getting a much more solid 60fps in GTA5, on with higher settings than before the update. Previously was at around 45-50 with above until the driver update and the ill gotten gains fix. Maybe I am leaving some power on the table by not upgrading. Time will tell









Oh and I absolutely love my Alpha... Been following for a while, took heed to good advice from yall and I am glad I did. Thanks!


----------



## ZL580

When you say "Oc'd i3", i assume you mean i3 model with gpu overclock?


----------



## washburn085

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKCampbell*
> 
> Updated to the new nvidia driver and it has made a very big difference. Interested to see what the new bios and windows 10 may bring as far as a gain any more frames or stability. Gonna wait to see what everyone else says. Can't wait to get rid of the ******* tiles lol. Using an Oc'd i3 with evo850 500gb & 16gb of ram. Getting a much more solid 60fps in GTA5, on with higher settings than before the update. Previously was at around 45-50 with above until the driver update and the ill gotten gains fix. Maybe I am leaving some power on the table by not upgrading. Time will tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I absolutely love my Alpha... Been following for a while, took heed to good advice from yall and I am glad I did. Thanks!


Ya, I updated the nvidia driver to the one released the other day and I saw some improvement as well. I thought I was just remembering wrong, but I guess not since you see it too. Usually on Metro Last Light, I get 40-50FPS during action with only a few drops to around 30FPS when I toss a bunch of fire bombs around. After the update, I saw FPS in the 44-56 range on average during big action scenes with less drops.

i3 with GPU overclocked to +135/+601, 16GB ram and 256GB crucial M4 SSD.

Does anyone else's console LEDs change while playing games? Mine will turn to white or combinations of white/pink/red while playing Metro Last Light, and during the load screen between levels where the main character narrates a journal entry, the LEDs turn off completely. Just want to know if this is a design feature or if my Alpha is just freaking out.


----------



## ZL580

The alpha lights will change on purpose with certain games


----------



## washburn085

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> The alpha lights will change on purpose with certain games


Awesome, thanks! Glad to know it isn't spazzing out.


----------



## TheGeneralLee86

I am wondering when will they have a 2.5 inch HDD bigger then 2TB because I am starting to run out of space for my games and iTunes stuff I have 1.07TB used out of 1.81TB or roughly 58% of my drive up on my Alienware Alpha. I love it to death! I would love an SSD but the size I want would be to expensive at this point in time!


----------



## washburn085

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGeneralLee86*
> 
> I am wondering when will they have a 2.5 inch HDD bigger then 2TB because I am starting to run out of space for my games and iTunes stuff I have 1.07TB used out of 1.81TB or roughly 58% of my drive up on my Alienware Alpha. I love it to death! I would love an SSD but the size I want would be to expensive at this point in time!


It'll be a bit since 2 years ago people were taking apart external drives/enclosures just to get the 2TB drives for their PS4's, since they were so hard to come by.

I'd just be selective with game installs or put your iTunes library on an external enclosure. Get a USB3.0 enclosure for the original 500GB drive and have that connected to a rear 3.0 port and forget about it, clean and easy for <$20 on Amazon. Also, ~750GB is a lot of free space still, I wouldn't worry until you are closer to full. I'm sure there will be games that once you beat, you won't be replaying any time soon and could just reinstall later if you decide to pick it up again. I don't know about you, but my backlog will not allow for that.

I have a 256GB SSD and just limit what I install. Will make sure to leave at least 10-15% free.


----------



## jtaclas

New Alienware Alpha owner here. Picked up the low end i3 model on Prime day. So far I've upgraded my RAM, and replaced the stock HDD with a 500GB SSD, a samsung 850 EVO. I am in the process of replacing the processor, and to that end I was looking to get some input. I've got an i7-4790s, and was wondering what sort of temperatures I should expect to see if I've applied my thermal compound properly. A lot of information I find online about that processor may have unrealistic expectations for the temperature, in part due to the differences between normal desktop cooling systems and the smaller heatsink and blower on the Alpha. I'd get lower temperatures too if I had a heatsink the size of a softball, and a fan to match. Conversely, searching for just the combination of Alienware Alpha and 4790S narrows down the search too much.

The input I'm looking for are the following:
Processor used: if anyone is presently using a 4790, 4790S or 4790T that would be most helpful to me personally as those would likely be the closest to my current processor, as well as stock processors such as the i3-4130T, i7-4765T, and i5-4590T to give an idea of what sort of temperatures the system sees with the hardware it came with. Other processors are also welcome, as someone else is bound to want the same information even if it doesn't apply to me.

The idle and load temperatures you are measuring, as well as the utility you use to perform the load test. I'm going by section 12 of the following guide: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-1800828/intel-temperature-guide.html That guide has use use a utility to run your cpu at 100% load, and another utility to check the temperature after 10 minutes. It also has you "normalize" for the ambient temperature by taking the difference between your ambient temperature and 22C, and applying that difference to the temperature result of the test.

If you used a particular thermal compound, feel free to mention that here as well, along with any modifications to the alpha. Memory and SSDs seem to be common changes, but if you've modified the case and added additional cooling, those are of course important to mention, as are any changes in settings to over or underclock components.

And finally if you have a primary use for the PC, whether it's a particular game or other application, it may be helpful to mention what temperatures you achieve while using that application.

Here's my system:
i7-4790S. I have upgraded the RAM by adding 4GB to make 8GB, and replaced the HDD with a 500GB SSD, a Samsung 850 EVO. No mods to cooling, neither under nor overclocking.

The idle temperature I see is 44-46C, with a load temperature maximum of 81C under 100% load after 10 minutes.

At the time of the test, the ambient temperature was 80.6F which is 27C. Using the guide in section 12 at http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-1800828/intel-temperature-guide.html, I would get a normalized CPU temperature of 76C.

I do not have a primary application for this PC for the time being; once I am confident in it's stability I intend to play FInal Fantasy XIV, as well as other light gaming.

If anyone here knows of a resource that pulls all this together, please believe I have searched, and let me know where to find it. Thank you.


----------



## ZL580

Whats speeds are u reaching mhz wise?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtaclas*
> 
> The input I'm looking for are the following:
> Processor used: if anyone is presently using a 4790, 4790S or 4790T that would be most helpful to me personally as those would likely be the closest to my current processor, as well as stock processors such as the i3-4130T, i7-4765T, and i5-4590T to give an idea of what sort of temperatures the system sees with the hardware it came with. Other processors are also welcome, as someone else is bound to want the same information even if it doesn't apply to me.


Unfortunately, I never checked what actual speeds I was getting when I upgraded shortly after I acquired my Alpha. I was one of those who pre-ordered and started tinkering right away. I put in an i7-4790, 256GB SSD and 8GB of Ram and thought it was awesome from the beginning. I only saw about 3-6fps difference in benchmarks (didn't really play that many games at the time). I ended up pulling the SSD and processor and building a machine (that quickly got out of hand). Congrats on your purchase and I think the Alpha is a great little machine. My son has mine, but I will most likely acquire it from him again, as he is looking for something with more power now as well.


----------



## jtaclas

With that particular test, it runs at a constant 2.99GHz. I also ran a benchmark using Intel Extreme Tuning Utility which measured a maximum frequency of 3.28. Given that the base frequency is 3.2GHz and the max turbo frequency is 4.0, it's on the lower end of what I think the processor itself is capable of, but my primary concern is the question about the temperature I should be expecting.
Edit: i should read my notifications more closely to grasp the diffrence between replies to thread vs replies to my posts


----------



## jtaclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> Unfortunately, I never checked what actual speeds I was getting when I upgraded shortly after I acquired my Alpha. I was one of those who pre-ordered and started tinkering right away. I put in an i7-4790, 256GB SSD and 8GB of Ram and thought it was awesome from the beginning. I only saw about 3-6fps difference in benchmarks (didn't really play that many games at the time). I ended up pulling the SSD and processor and building a machine (that quickly got out of hand). Congrats on your purchase and I think the Alpha is a great little machine. My son has mine, but I will most likely acquire it from him again, as he is looking for something with more power now as well.


Thanks for the reply. It's too bad you don't still have the Alpha in that configuration, as that is one of the processors I'm looking to compare against. But once again, I'm not actually looking for speeds or fps, but rather operating temperature at idle and under load. If you do re-acquire that Alpha, I would be interested in knowing what temperatures you are getting for the CPU, whether it's the stock processor, or if you put another processor in.


----------



## mrtang42

Here is what I did.

I put a used 4770s from local classfield for $200 into Alpha. I did not do the benchmark, however, the 4770s was able to stay at 3.1g when I was playing GTAV and other games. Sometime I see it stays 3.6g for couple seconds due to Turboboost. The processor has default frequency 3.1g Hz and suppost to boost to 3.9GHz when TBing.

I also have 8gb ram installed and a used toshiba 1tb SSHD.

Instead of using the stock 130w PSU, I put a 180w PSU which I got from ebay for like $30.

From what I have seen, I suggest people to get a i5-4590s or 4690s which ever is on sale. That should be good enough for everything.


----------



## ZL580

I thought it was determined that the larger power supply doesnt increase overall power becuase the bios controls voltage??


----------



## mrtang42

No sure. I read a post before and it says that the power was limited by driver not BIOS. If you delete the original processor driver in Device Manage and reflash the Device Manage after you swap out the original 4130T, the system will reinstall a new driver for it automatically. By doing that, you should see an improvement in frequency.

PS: I also OCed my GPU +210Mhz/+500Mhz. My original PSU give a buzz noise when I play heavy game, so I decide to get a bigger one.


----------



## jtaclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtang42*
> 
> Here is what I did.
> 
> I put a used 4770s from local classfield for $200 into Alpha. I did not do the benchmark, however, the 4770s was able to stay at 3.1g when I was playing GTAV and other games. Sometime I see it stays 3.6g for couple seconds due to Turboboost. The processor has default frequency 3.1g Hz and suppost to boost to 3.9GHz when TBing.
> 
> I also have 8gb ram installed and a used toshiba 1tb SSHD.
> 
> Instead of using the stock 130w PSU, I put a 180w PSU which I got from ebay for like $30.
> 
> From what I have seen, I suggest people to get a i5-4590s or 4690s which ever is on sale. That should be good enough for everything.


I don't suppose you could tell me what temperatures you see with that processor under load


----------



## mrtang42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtaclas*
> 
> I don't suppose you could tell me what temperatures you see with that processor under load


ABOUT 78-81C under gaming GTAV with frequency 3.1GHZ to 3.6Ghz. Never see higher than 3.7ghz. SAME AS GPU. No thermal mod performed. Only applied ARCTIC SILVER 2 thermal paste.


----------



## jtaclas

Thanks for the reply. Those are about the temperatures I'm seeing under a load test with the 4790S, so it sounds like I probably haven't messed up the thermal compound application.


----------



## Rektifying

Hello,
I just picked up an Alienware Alpha base model from my local walmart on sale for $425.00 USD. $75 cheaper than buying it from Dell/Alienware. I am about to order 8GB (2 x 4GB) ram set and a SSD. My question is, does the ram have to be 1.35v or is 1.5v ok too? Also, has anyone tried DDR3 1866 with the Alpha? I only ask because I can get 1866mhz ram for about the same price as 1600mhz. Thank you.

UPDATE:
I decided to just play it safe and go with DDR3L 1600. I'm sure there is not much of a real world difference between 1600 vs 1866 and I didn't want the possible headache of getting the 1866 to actually run at 1866. So I just ordered an 8GB RAM kit as well as a 240GB SSD from newegg.com. Here is what I got:

Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x 4GB) DDR3L 1600 RAM Kit ($44.99)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233588

OCZ Trion 100 240GB SSD ($89.99)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820228135

I have always went with Corsair Vengeance RAM for my laptops and never had an issue with it so that is why I went with that.

The OCZ Trion 100 seems like a pretty good SSD. It has the new Toshiba TLC Nand Flash chips and Controller. (OCZ was recently bought out and overhauled by Toshiba)

Now, lets see if I can get my hands on an i5-4690T or maybe even an i7-4790T. These are newly released Haswell processors that both operate @45w. Only 10w over the Alienware configured i3/i5/i7s. The 4690T runs @ 2.5ghz/3.5ghz boost and the 4790T runs @ 2.7ghz/3.9ghz boost.

Also, a little about why I purchased the Alpha.
So, I was in the market for a new computer. I needed a new computer more so for general computing such as web browsing, Microsoft Office, etc. I work quite a bit and I am far from a hardcore gamer. The main game I play in my free time is League of Legends. The Alpha can handle that at maxed out setting with ease. So, for the price, it was a no brainer in my opinion. I will be hooking my Alpha up to my 38" 1080P 120hz TV. I am really happy with my purchase. All said and done my Alienware Alpha cost me $598.40 with tax and upgrades.


----------



## squall458

You need low voltage laptop ram. I believe it must say DDR3L. Look out for the letter L. The speed wont matter as it will just downclock.

For those who like to keep up to date, there is a NEW BIOS out there for the ALPHA. For win 10 support. Plus all new drivers for win 10 users. Anyone upgrade to win 10 yet?


----------



## washburn085

I think either voltage ram is ok as long as they are both matching. Since you already purchased the ram, it doesn't matter, but if you are just upgrading to 8GB, I'd try to pick up someone's stock 4GB ram stick for cheap (you have to have 35 rep to sell anything, otherwise I'd offer mine). But just an idea for future people who are looking to upgrade ram for cheap or looking to offload their stock ram if they have enough rep to sell here.

I know I have seen a link to matching 4gb ram to the stock floating around on a few sites/threads. $25 from Amazon or Newegg I think.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *washburn085*
> 
> I think either voltage ram is ok as long as they are both matching. Since you already purchased the ram, it doesn't matter, but if you are just upgrading to 8GB, I'd try to pick up someone's stock 4GB ram stick for cheap (you have to have 35 rep to sell anything, otherwise I'd offer mine). But just an idea for future people who are looking to upgrade ram for cheap or looking to offload their stock ram if they have enough rep to sell here.
> 
> I know I have seen a link to matching 4gb ram to the stock floating around on a few sites/threads. $25 from Amazon or Newegg I think.


I guess I didn't even think of that! I didn't open it up yet. I figured there was 2 x 2GB sticks in there. I should of opened it up and looked. I am sure I could of found an identical stick on ebay or something. To late now! lol. Oh well though. I got my set pretty cheap ($44.99) so all is well. The tighter timings (9/9/9/24) may provide a little extra performance over what the stock would have. (Or I can tell myself that to make me feel better about my purchase) HaHa

To anyone looking to buy an extra 4GB stock stick from a brand new Alienware Alpha, feel free to message me. We can do it through paypal. I planned on selling the stock ram and HDD on craigslist or ebay anyways. I thought about that when I purchased the Corsair RAM and OCZ SSD for my Alpha. I figured I could get $25 for the RAM and probably another $25 for the HDD. I only paid $150 all said and done for the RAM and SSD. So selling the stock stuff brings that down to about $100.00 for the substantial performance upgrade.


----------



## washburn085

Ya, Vengeance is good ram, don't feel bad about your purchase, it will perform great. I was just making a suggestion for looking to spend less money. Prob could pick up a stock 4GB stick that someone replaced for $20 or so.


----------



## QuietKungFu

I've got the low end Alpha with the i3. Put in an SSD, extra RAM, and pretty much use it as a Minecraft and Plex streaming device. I did the upgrade to WIn10 from WIn8.1 and everything went fine. Did the OS update, installed the new software/drivers on the Dell site, then did the Bios update last. Everything works great so far.


----------



## washburn085

Did you do it manually or did you wait for the Windows 10 updater to say its your "turn"?


----------



## mrtang42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall458*
> 
> You need low voltage laptop ram. I believe it must say DDR3L. Look out for the letter L. The speed wont matter as it will just downclock.
> 
> For those who like to keep up to date, there is a NEW BIOS out there for the ALPHA. For win 10 support. Plus all new drivers for win 10 users. Anyone upgrade to win 10 yet?


I update to a04 bios to see any difference from a03. the only difference I found is that I lost the ability to boot to Clover for Hackintosh. So I decide stay at a03 for a while


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *washburn085*
> 
> Ya, Vengeance is good ram, don't feel bad about your purchase, it will perform great. I was just making a suggestion for looking to spend less money. Prob could pick up a stock 4GB stick that someone replaced for $20 or so.


If I would of thought of it I probably would have. I'm not all that picky about that stuff. As long as the ram sticks match/are identical I'm happy. The main reason I went with a SSD is because I have been using SSD's since around 2010. No going back to HDD's now.... lol.


----------



## washburn085

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> If I would of thought of it I probably would have. I'm not all that picky about that stuff. As long as the ram sticks match/are identical I'm happy. The main reason I went with a SSD is because I have been using SSD's since around 2010. No going back to HDD's now.... lol.


Ya, I am using a SSD as well. I had the first iteration of SSHD and it was finicky in my laptop and PS3, caused too much stuttering during games. So I just put it in my wife's laptop since it was fine for everyday use. Though I know they are better now and would consider one if I felt like spending money.

Also have used WD Black drives in the past and have been impressed with performance, though still nothing near a SSD... who has time to wait an extra 5-10 seconds for loading? haha... first world problems...


----------



## QuietKungFu

I was notified that it was my "turn". However I used the download tool, wrote the image to a usb drive and installed that way. I figured in case I had an issue with the install I may as well have the full install ready.


----------



## squall458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *washburn085*
> 
> I think either voltage ram is ok as long as they are both matching. Since you already purchased the ram, it doesn't matter, but if you are just upgrading to 8GB, I'd try to pick up someone's stock 4GB ram stick for cheap (you have to have 35 rep to sell anything, otherwise I'd offer mine). But just an idea for future people who are looking to upgrade ram for cheap or looking to offload their stock ram if they have enough rep to sell here.
> 
> I know I have seen a link to matching 4gb ram to the stock floating around on a few sites/threads. $25 from Amazon or Newegg I think.


I would do a google search before someone buys regular laptop ram for this alpha. Im almost 99.9% sure it needs to be low voltage. I could be wrong here and if I am, I stand corrected. I just dont want someone to waste their time and money.


----------



## mrtang42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall458*
> 
> I would do a google search before someone buys regular laptop ram for this alpha. Im almost 99.9% sure it needs to be low voltage. I could be wrong here and if I am, I stand corrected. I just dont want someone to waste their time and money.


I actually did put a 1.5v ram into the system. And they worked fine.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Win 10 upgrade caused a few issues. After upgrade, about 2 hrs later lost internet connection. Forums said either Cisco vpn, or 1 suggested Bitdefender. I don't have vpn, so downgraded back to 8.1, uninstalled Bitdefender, and reinstalled Win 10. Got compatible Bitdefender from their site and did an offline install. No problems since.

Had originally reset boot sequence straight into windows, after upgrade tried running AlphaUI, said it needed an upgrade to 3.0.7.51, but upgrade won't work. Restart, machine tries to load UI but sits on black screen. Ctrl-alt-del to log into windows, have updated bios, video and other drivers. Still can't get to boot into AlphaUI or do upgrade.

Have contacted Dell with issue, no response after 2 days yet.

Anyone know where I can just download latest UI and run it to hopefully fix problems?

Have also noticed boot times a bit slower on win10, might be the AlphaUI issue though. Once issue fixed, I'll probably go back to booting straight into windows anyway, and that may speed things up. Win10 nicer to use than 8.1 so far.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEELJOCKEY*
> 
> Win 10 upgrade caused a few issues. After upgrade, about 2 hrs later lost internet connection. Forums said either Cisco vpn, or 1 suggested Bitdefender. I don't have vpn, so downgraded back to 8.1, uninstalled Bitdefender, and reinstalled Win 10. Got compatible Bitdefender from their site and did an offline install. No problems since.
> 
> Had originally reset boot sequence straight into windows, after upgrade tried running AlphaUI, said it needed an upgrade to 3.0.7.51, but upgrade won't work. Restart, machine tries to load UI but sits on black screen. Ctrl-alt-del to log into windows, have updated bios, video and other drivers. Still can't get to boot into AlphaUI or do upgrade.
> 
> Have contacted Dell with issue, no response after 2 days yet.
> 
> Anyone know where I can just download latest UI and run it to hopefully fix problems?
> 
> Have also noticed boot times a bit slower on win10, might be the AlphaUI issue though. Once issue fixed, I'll probably go back to booting straight into windows anyway, and that may speed things up. Win10 nicer to use than 8.1 so far.


You can download the new "Hive Mind Interface" which is the Alpha's UI here:

http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/product-support/product/alienware-alpha/drivers

Just scroll down and click on the applications tab. It is in there. Make sure to leave OS Option for the downloads set to Windows 8.1. It is not available under the Windows 10 Option, although all of the Alpha's new drivers are. Don't worry though, the Hive Mind Interface works fine with Windows 10. It is the latest version.

NOTE: To anyone looking for the latest Windows 10 Drivers for the alpha, they are all available at the link I posted above for the Hive Mind Interface.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Thanks for that, I'll have a go when I get home shortly.


----------



## Rektifying

I am keeping a look out for an i5-4690T. It has clock speeds of 2.5ghz/3.5ghz Boost @45W as opposed to the clock speeds of 2.0ghz/3.0ghz Boost on the i5-4590T @35w. I am sure the Alpha can handle the extra 10w power consumption of this CPU. Especially seeing some of the CPU's that people have been running in the Alpha with no problems. You can compare the two here.

i5 4590T

http://ark.intel.com/products/78928/Intel-Core-i5-4590T-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_00-GHz

i5 4690T

http://ark.intel.com/products/80813/Intel-Core-i5-4690T-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz

I bought the base model alpha planning on upgrading it myself. The i5 version was $700 at the time when I purchased my i3 Base Alpha for $425.00. I knew I could upgrade the processor myself down the way for less than $275.00.....

I am hoping to find a 4690T on ebay eventually. I see lots of "new other" CPU's on ebay that are pulled from new systems.

NOTE: To anyone looking to go from the i3-4130T in the Alpha to the i5-4590T there is someone on ebay selling one. It is a "new other" stating it was pulled from a new HP System. They are only asking $179 for it with the Make an Offer option available. So I am sure you could get it for even less. Here is the link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-i5-4590T-QUAD-CORE-PC-CPU-SR1S6-2GHZ-UP-TO-3GHz-SOCKET-LGA1150-HASWELL-/111730964205?hash=item1a03af36ed

I am holding out for an i5-4690T. The additional 500mhz Base / 500mhz Boost is a substantial performance gain in my opinion.


----------



## mrtang42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> I am keeping a look out for an i5-4690T. It has clock speeds of 2.5ghz/3.5ghz Boost @45W as opposed to the clock speeds of 2.0ghz/3.0ghz Boost on the i5-4590T @35w. I am sure the Alpha can handle the extra 10w power consumption of this CPU. Especially seeing some of the CPU's that people have been running in the Alpha with no problems. You can compare the two here.
> 
> i5 4590T
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/78928/Intel-Core-i5-4590T-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_00-GHz
> 
> i5 4690T
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/80813/Intel-Core-i5-4690T-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz
> 
> I bought the base model alpha planning on upgrading it myself. The i5 version was $700 at the time when I purchased my i3 Base Alpha for $425.00. I knew I could upgrade the processor myself down the way for less than $275.00.....
> 
> I am hoping to find a 4690T on ebay eventually. I see lots of "new other" CPU's on ebay that are pulled from new systems.
> 
> NOTE: To anyone looking to go from the i3-4130T in the Alpha to the i5-4590T there is someone on ebay selling one. It is a "new other" stating it was pulled from a new HP System. They are only asking $179 for it with the Make an Offer option available. So I am sure you could get it for even less. Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-i5-4590T-QUAD-CORE-PC-CPU-SR1S6-2GHZ-UP-TO-3GHz-SOCKET-LGA1150-HASWELL-/111730964205?hash=item1a03af36ed
> 
> I am holding out for an i5-4690T. The additional 500mhz Base / 500mhz Boost is a substantial performance gain in my opinion.


Plus shipping almost $200, why not get a new boxed 4590s or 4690s or a used 4770s.


----------



## Rektifying

Yes, but like I said the best offer option is available. May be able to pull it for $150-160. The i5's you listed are $210-$250 and they also use 65W. I am trying to stay closer to the 35w being the Alpha is using a 130w laptop power brick. I just threw it out there in case someone is in the market for one is all.


----------



## Pacer88888

Bought the base i3 Alpha, swapped in an i3-4170, repasted with Xigmatek PTI-G4512, both CPU and GPU. Put in 4GB more of RAM, and swapped in a 480GB SSD. Stock clocks on both CPU and GPU.



CPU heat at idle is around 32-36, GPU at 33. Running D3 and/or WoW WoD, CPU heat at 85-89, GPU at 81. Fans running stock settings.



CPU heat at idle around 30-36, GPU at 31. Again running D3 and/or WoW WoD, CPU at 61, GPU at 60. Fans maxed out using HWinfo.

All I wanted is a very small form factor machine, that can run 1080P at 60FPS. D3 on max settings, WoW WoD on medium/high settings. This thing rocks.


----------



## squall458

I am glad people are posting options for a cpu upgrade. I will upgrade one day as it still performs fine for my current uses. Once it comes down to around $150 CAD for a used cpu, Im buying.


----------



## washburn085

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall458*
> 
> I am glad people are posting options for a cpu upgrade. I will upgrade one day as it still performs fine for my current uses. Once it comes down to around $150 CAD for a used cpu, Im buying.


Ya, once Skylake comes out I am sure prices will drop some more. Hopefully people will upgrade and start parting out their old systems. Maybe we will see some 4690t or s cpu's becoming more available. Maybe some old stock from intel will get sold off and the "t" versions will become more readily available online outside of the few UK vendors I see them at.

If not, the Alpha will handle 4690 and 4690k, but will just run them at lower speeds due to the power restrictions.


----------



## Rektifying

^ Agreed. I am going to be on the look out for an i5-4690T. To me that is the perfect processor for the Alpha. You have a Quad Core clocked @ 2.5ghz/3.5ghz Boost running at 45w. Only being 10w over the stock configured intel processors I am sure it will be fine both consumption wise and thermally. i7's are overkill in most cases....


----------



## malik2k1

Hey Guys,

New Alpha Owner here! I've been reading through this thread for the better part of the week getting tips on how best to upgrade my Alpha out of the box to maintain a stable experience without too much hassle.

I'm not as knowledgeable regarding mods and upgrades so I thought I'd post to see what you all think of the upgrades I've ordered and maybe get some feedback on whether I'm going in the right direction with my console.

Based on what many have said on this thread, going with the i3 base console seemed like the best bet. However, by the time I got to the point where that made sense in my mind, I had already ordered an i5 version. Now that it's here, I'm too excited to give it back and search for an i3 so I guess what's done is done.

Today, I ordered the following and will be picking it up tomorrow:

Corsair Vengeance CMSX16GX3M2A 1600C10 16GB 2x8GB DDR3-1600 CL 10-10-10-27 204PIN SODIMM Memory Kit (Is this the right type of memory? Is it a worthwhile upgrade or should I be looking for a different manufacturer or type of memory for the Alpha?)

SanDisk Ultra Plus 256GB 2.5in SATA3 6GB/S SSD

Mediasonic HDK-SU3 Smart Drive 2.5in SATA HDD External Enclosure USB 3.0

I know many have spoken about replacing the processor in the console but I'm not at a point where I'm confident enough to do anything like that but maybe down the road when the prices are right I can take the plunge and learn.

For now, I'm hoping these upgrades are good enough to allow me to run Windows 10, KODI, Steam and AlienUI

I plan to open up and start the mod work tomorrow so hopefully you guys have some useful tips that you can throw my way to make the process relatively easy as I'm a beginner and I really don't want anything to go wrong!

Thanks for the feedback and help guys! Will post pics once everything is said and done and setup within my home theatre!


----------



## washburn085

There are some great youtube videos on swapping those components in the Alpha. Check them out, will be the first few results for searching "upgrade alienware alpha".

Log in and use the Alienware respawn to make a bootable backup on a usb flash drive (8GB or more). After that I would swap the ram and boot back up to make sure that is working properly, easier to troubleshoot when only installing one thing at a time. Then swap the SSD for the HDD. Make sure the usb flash drive is connected when you start back up and walk through that process/wizard. Then you are good to go. I would just run the Alpha for a few days or a week before erasing the HDD and using it for external storage in that enclosure.

Again, look up the youtube videos. They will walk through all of that.


----------



## washburn085

Also, I just booted up my Alpha and the new Hivemind installed. App/program launcher and more, including Origins, Netflix, Nvidia GFE, and more. You can also launch any installed program through the All Launcher.

I'm hoping this is a new update and I am not just behind on the times and just getting an old update today for some reason.

Update: You can launch any executable, and when you select a program to add to the programs list, it asks if you want to start at boot. I am trying out MSI Afterburner now. I am manually opening it and it is taking awhile but seems to be working (I see the GPU temp in the top-left corner now). Will have to see if the "start at boot" option works as well.

Update2: start at boot works for MSI Afterburner. It just takes awhile. You get a spinning processing sign in the middle of the screen. Though I think you can just open any other program and it goes away.


----------



## malik2k1

Thanks for the pointers! Will definitely do everything one step at a time and will look up the videos!


----------



## ryanp83

thanks man, I have been looking for one of the T series cpus. I had tried a 4690S but I was uncomfortable with the increase in temps; just nabbed this guy


----------



## washburn085

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanp83*
> 
> thanks man, I have been looking for one of the T series cpus. I had tried a 4690S but I was uncomfortable with the increase in temps; just nabbed this guy


What temps where you seeing? Do you have the base i3, if so, what performance boost did the 4690s give over the i3? Worth the $240+ investment?

I see a 4690t on Amazon being in stock in September for $277 shipped, but I think that is more than I want to pay at this point. The i3 is still working ok for me for now. Hoping they will come down to the $150 range in a year or two, then I would upgrade to prolong the Alphas life somewhat.


----------



## ryanp83

with the 4690S I was hitting in the 90's at full load (I do a little video converting from time to time) and it made me uncomfortable. It was a great performance boost but not worth the stress on the system with those temps (even after re-pasting with Artic Silver paste). I bought the 4690S for $180 on ebay. Now I am running on a 4590T and I am pretty happy. There is not a very big boost in gaming performance but there is in overall performance. I also wish I could find a 4690T for a reasonable price. I even considered an i7-4790T but those are hard to find and way over prices as well. I have built some ultra high performance gaming pcs in the last few years but with the little that I actually get to play the Alpha is a better fit for me (bought my current one from cowboom.com for $310 shipped). I just sold my most recent gaming pc for $1800 so yeah, its nice having the extra $$ for things like savings and paying bills haha (I sound so old ugh)


----------



## washburn085

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanp83*
> 
> with the 4690S I was hitting in the 90's at full load (I do a little video converting from time to time) and it made me uncomfortable. It was a great performance boost but not worth the stress on the system with those temps (even after re-pasting with Artic Silver paste). I bought the 4690S for $180 on ebay. Now I am running on a 4590T and I am pretty happy. There is not a very big boost in gaming performance but there is in overall performance. I also wish I could find a 4690T for a reasonable price. I even considered an i7-4790T but those are hard to find and way over prices as well. I have built some ultra high performance gaming pcs in the last few years but with the little that I actually get to play the Alpha is a better fit for me (bought my current one from cowboom.com for $310 shipped). I just sold my most recent gaming pc for $1800 so yeah, its nice having the extra $$ for things like savings and paying bills haha (I sound so old ugh)


I hear ya. Between work and a 6month old, my gaming time is limited. The Alpha is a fun little machine. For what it can do right now, I have no need for anything more. It's better than just having a laptop+consoles like I have been doing for the last year or 2. I do miss doing my own rig, maybe I'll build another after this stops handling the games I want.

I'm surprised the 4690s was hitting in the 90s. I've seen other posts/reviews/forums where people put in 4690 and 4690k's and it still stays in the 80's. I guess that is mostly during gaming and converting vids would put a heavier load on the processor. So for every day activities and most gaming I am guessing it will stay at better temps.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *washburn085*
> 
> What temps where you seeing? Do you have the base i3, if so, what performance boost did the 4690s give over the i3? Worth the $240+ investment?
> 
> I see a 4690t on Amazon being in stock in September for $277 shipped, but I think that is more than I want to pay at this point. The i3 is still working ok for me for now. Hoping they will come down to the $150 range in a year or two, then I would upgrade to prolong the Alphas life somewhat.


I recently purchased a Base Model Alpha myself. (Less than a week ago) I instantly upgraded the ram to 8GB and swapped the HDD for a SSD. I am thinking the same thing you are. I am keeping an eye out on ebay and such for an i5 4690T. The performance @45W can't be beat. 2.5ghz/3.5ghz boost is a nice jump over the 2.0ghz/3.0ghz of the 4590T. I have only found a few and they are way overpriced. My i3 is fine for now, but I ultimately want the 4690T in my Alpha. (an i7 would be straight overkill in my opinion) I would bet once Skylake more so officially drops and a bunch of 1151 intel i3/i5/i7's are on the market the price of the 1150's should drop a fair amount. I am just hoping to see a 4690T "new other" on ebay pulled from a new system or something for around $150. I would be all over that!

Having an i3 Alpha and hunting down an i5 4590T to upgrade to me would be kind of dumb. If I am going to upgrade my Alpha from an i3 to an i5 it is going to be a 4690T!

PS: Is it bad that I have actually thought about buying this, swapping out the 4690T for my i3, and then selling it to some sucker on craigslist for $400-$450? HaHa! I wouldn't risk getting stuck with it though. lol

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Pavilion-23-All-In-One-PC-23-FHD-Core-i5-4690T-4GB-1TB-DVDRW-WiFi-W8-1-/271946396268?hash=item3f5144b26c


----------



## BizzleZX10R

I just ordered the i7 version about an hour ago for about $749 + tax & shipping (promo code!)

My fiance and I have been arguing because i wanted to purchase an intense gaming laptop (Alienware 17, Arous x7, etc) which ranged from about $1400 - $2500 which she wasn't entirely happy about. (She has an iMac and a $2500 MacBook Pro so ***?)

Reason for the laptop instead of a desktop is that i need portability. Due to us having a 2 year old and me working 65 hours a week, there's no way that i'd be able to play games on a desktop in the office while shes watching the kid so she found this alienware alpha as an alternative. I immediately shot the idea down but then i started looking at reviews.

It's not a laptop but its more portable than a heavy $1500 desktop. According to reviews this looks like it'll do everything i need it to (Mainly run SWTOR on high/max) I heard the base models get max settings on most games so i'm hoping this i7 version should be fairly good.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Got the i7 myself, running on win10, swapped out the 2tb drive for a Samsung Evo 850 250gb drive, boots to win desktop including sign in in less than 5 secs. Using the 2tb drive as an external on usb3. Just plug it straight into any screen with hdmi and you're good to go surfing, playing etc.


----------



## BizzleZX10R

So you took the existing 2TB drive and you're now using it as an external? How does that work?


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

There are videos on youtube showing how to do the upgrade, very simple.

But basically this is what you do:-

When you get your console, it will take you through a start up process, and you have the choice to boot into console or windows mode. I'd recommend choosing the windows mode at this time.

Once it's up and running, get a 16gb usb stick, use the alien respawn app and create recovery media on the stick.

Follow directions on youtube to swap out your drive for something quicker (my choice was the Samsung evo 850 SSD 250gb).

Put your recovery stick in a slot, turn on your console, and go through the process of reinstalling OS.

If you plan to upgrade to windows 10, now is a good time to do it, after that go to dell website and upgrade drivers and bios.

If you're going to install a vpn and antivirus, install these last after upgrading to win10, as there has been some issues doing the upgrade with these already installed.

Duck down to your local geek store, get a 2.5" hdd external case for usb3, put your 2tb drive in it, plug it into the back usb slot, there you have extra storage.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

New Alpha UI Hivemind compatible with Windows 10

http://www.dell.com/support/home/au/en/04/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=1WDGT


----------



## BizzleZX10R

Awesome stuff. I'll probably do that, thanks man.


----------



## washburn085

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzleZX10R*
> 
> My fiance and I have been arguing because i wanted to purchase an intense gaming laptop (Alienware 17, Arous x7, etc) which ranged from about $1400 - $2500 which she wasn't entirely happy about. (She has an iMac and a $2500 MacBook Pro so ***?)


Wow, iMac and a high end 15" retina? That is over kill. Should sell the iMac and that could pay for your Alpha and a monitor for her MBP. I have that 15" MBPr as well with some upgrades, and my base model i3 alpha (with 16GB ram and SSD added) gets slightly better gaming performance. That is mostly due to the GPU in the Alpha vs the 750 in the MBPr since the i7 in my MBPr kills the i3 in the Alpha, plus the MBPr has the faster SSD and ram. I'm sure if I didn't try to run games at the MBPr's crazy high resolution, it would be a lot closer in performance. However, the Alpha is amazing and I am glad I have it for gaming, and so will you.

It would be cool if someone produced a LCD that attached to the top of the Alpha like they make for certain game consoles. Especially if it could use the same power adapter (or provide a larger one to power both). That would make the Alpha an even better portable solution.


----------



## BizzleZX10R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *washburn085*
> 
> Wow, iMac and a high end 15" retina? That is over kill. Should sell the iMac and that could pay for your Alpha and a monitor for her MBP. I have that 15" MBPr as well with some upgrades, and my base model i3 alpha (with 16GB ram and SSD added) gets slightly better gaming performance. That is mostly due to the GPU in the Alpha vs the 750 in the MBPr since the i7 in my MBPr kills the i3 in the Alpha, plus the MBPr has the faster SSD and ram. I'm sure if I didn't try to run games at the MBPr's crazy high resolution, it would be a lot closer in performance. However, the Alpha is amazing and I am glad I have it for gaming, and so will you.
> 
> It would be cool if someone produced a LCD that attached to the top of the Alpha like they make for certain game consoles. Especially if it could use the same power adapter (or provide a larger one to power both). That would make the Alpha an even better portable solution.


To be fair the iMac she has is like a 2007 (Does it even have a thunderbolt port?) I was sold on the AWA when i saw videos of people playing Star Wars The Old Republic on it on max settings. The video card in the AWA is better than anything that they're putting in the MBP's i believe. I have an ebay listing for our spare MacBook pro that i'm selling and it has an Nvidia 750M as oppose to the AWA which i think has an 860M

I wonder if theres a way to use an LCD from a portable DVD player. I would also like it if they some how made it so you can use the Alienware graphics amplifier on it.


----------



## washburn085

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzleZX10R*
> 
> To be fair the iMac she has is like a 2007 (Does it even have a thunderbolt port?) I was sold on the AWA when i saw videos of people playing Star Wars The Old Republic on it on max settings. The video card in the AWA is better than anything that they're putting in the MBP's i believe. I have an ebay listing for our spare MacBook pro that i'm selling and it has an Nvidia 750M as oppose to the AWA which i think has an 860M
> 
> I wonder if theres a way to use an LCD from a portable DVD player. I would also like it if they some how made it so you can use the Alienware graphics amplifier on it.


No thunderbolt until 2011. Ya, the Alpha's GPU is definitely better, and it does use desktop CPUs (though the low power t versions). I am really enjoying my Alpha, and like that the new UI doesn't require me to log into Windows much.

I know there are third party portable monitors like the Gaems G155. I think there are lower profile ones as well that just strap to the top of a console, so it may work with the Alpha as well (they just are 15" or smaller monitors with HDMI inputs).


----------



## BizzleZX10R

Still haven't received my Alpha. Package was supposed to be delivered on 8/13 and at 6:30am it got pushed to 8/14 as the expected delivery date.

It's 8/14 now and it's still showing that it's in "production" whatdoes that even mean? These aren't built to customer specifications or anything.


----------



## Ekim000

Hi all,

Just purchased the base model. Will be delivered Monday. Very excited.
This forum has had a lot of helpful info on upgrade considerations.
I'm ordering new RAM. I'll definitely upgrade to an SSD and keep an eye out for an eventual CPU upgrade.
Quick question:
Is it better to go with 2 x 4GB or just 1 x 8GB?
I'm looking at the Kingston HyperX Impact Black DDR3L RAM. I saw that many people bought the Corsair Vengeance. Is there any reason to buy one over the other?

Thanks!


----------



## tacomasteruno

2 4gb sticks because you will get double the bandwith on the ram.

Ive done the cpu upgrade and you get around 10-12 frames with the i3 4170, however it will run up to 95c.


----------



## xlr231

Has anyone tried a Xeon 1265L v3 in the Alpha? I saw someone had tried a Xeon without an integrated GPU and it didn't work. Has anyone tried one with a GPU like the 1265L v3?


----------



## xvoltx

I'm new to the forum here and are an Alpha owner. I just wanted to say if anyone is looking up upgrading their cpu to the I5 4590t there is a seller on
eBay selling them for $149 right now at buy it now prices. These seemed hard to find so I'm glad I saw them!


----------



## Apotheosis

just received a i3 model for my son and was wondering how the wireless card performs? is it worth it to upgrade?


----------



## ae86 slide

Hello from Australia.
I've read through this thread over the past few days gathering as much info as possible, thanks to all contributors, I feel quite well informed.

First of all you yanks get some awesome deals, here in Australia the i3, i5 and i7 is $699,$999 and $1299 respectively. Even though our dollar has gone to crap recently, it still may be cheaper for me to get a U.S. Alpha sent over to me. I will look into that more.

Personally I've been playing games pretty much my whole life (30yrs old), mostly on consoles (currently have an xb1) but a little bit on PC. I've always wanted to get a better PC for gaming, but a large size always put me off and a move overseas at the end of the year to Sri Lanka means I need something small to take with me that can do everything. Here's my solution!

Now for a question.
Up until about pg40 of this thread I was convinced to just get the base i3, upgrade ram and get an SSD. Maybe some OC action and enjoy.

Then I read that arma3 struggled a little with the i3 and prefers a quad core processor. I really want to use the Alpha to play Arma, it's one of the main reasons I'm getting the machine. Ok I'll shell out the extra and get the i5 model.

But wait.... About 20 pages ago I start hearing that the i3 is definitely the go with an upgrade to an i3-4170 CPU (as well as ram and SSD obviously).

So I'm after some advice from you friendly knowledgable chaps. Keeping in mind that this will mainly be used for gaming (arma3 especially) and some Netflix streaming as well as a media player for the lounge room, what's my best option?

Thanks in advance, Jase


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Jase, I went with the i5 model simply because I noticed more and more upcoming games were calling for quad core processors, which will put your mind at ease for gaming.

Now a question for you....was there a massive shift in Australian music taste or was it just that silverchair wanted to be the new powderfinger and Daniel johns wants to be the new Justin timberlake? What happened to heavy music down under?!?!?


----------



## ae86 slide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorEdgeBullie*
> 
> Jase, I went with the i5 model simply because I noticed more and more upcoming games were calling for quad core processors, which will put your mind at ease for gaming.
> 
> Now a question for you....was there a massive shift in Australian music taste or was it just that silverchair wanted to be the new powderfinger and Daniel johns wants to be the new Justin timberlake? What happened to heavy music down under?!?!?


Ah a man of impeccible music taste I see!
First of all thanks for the advice RazorEdgeBullie, so the consensus is that the i5 model does use most of the turbo boost range to 3ghz most of the time? I'm not sacrificing Hz with the i5 over the i3?

Now on to the important stuff.
Being about 14 or so when frog stomp came out I was a massive Silverchair fan along with grunge in general. Now as you mentioned there really isn't much of a grunge/rock scene in Aus now. This is due to a general cultural change and our low population.
Don't believe the YouTube videos you see of drunk racists riding crocodiles to work here in Oz, sure those people exist but they have mostly been banished to the outback where they can't hurt anyone.
In fact Australia is in the death throws of a fairly significant hipster revolution. I would say there would be just as much beard harvesting, single origin conversating and kombucha cultivating per capita as anywhere else in the world. Because of this the current hype is trap high hat, soft RnB and house beats.
Of course there still are very decent rock bands coming out of Australia but not on the scale we used to pump them out. The masses get what the masses want and we don't have the population for the smaller niche genre bands to be recognised like you guys might in the U.S.
Basically if you want to 'make it' musically here in Australia you go with the flow (of what people like) and hope you jump on a label that will get you into the U.S. Market, then you get rich, then you die. Otherwise you stick to playing what you like in your garage, until you die.
In saying all of that, I really like Daniel Johns new stuff.


----------



## jtaclas

One thing you want to look out for when thinking about purchasing the i3 and upgrading the CPU is that the CPU you want may not be the CPU that you find for a reasonable price. I had wanted to replace my CPU with something along the lines of a 4770T or 4790T for the sake of keeping to processors designed for lower power applications. Unfortunately, Intel doesn't produce those processors in boxed packages for retail sale; they are sold by the tray, typically to OEMs. As such, there are fewer places selling those processors, and the ones that do aren't necessarily competing on price. I guess what I'm trying to say is that I'd recommend finding the processor you want to put in the machine before buying the base model.


----------



## RazorEdgeBullie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ae86 slide*
> 
> Ah a man of impeccible music taste I see!
> First of all thanks for the advice RazorEdgeBullie, so the consensus is that the i5 model does use most of the turbo boost range to 3ghz most of the time? I'm not sacrificing Hz with the i5 over the i3?
> 
> Now on to the important stuff.
> Being about 14 or so when frog stomp came out I was a massive Silverchair fan along with grunge in general. Now as you mentioned there really isn't much of a grunge/rock scene in Aus now. This is due to a general cultural change and our low population.
> Don't believe the YouTube videos you see of drunk racists riding crocodiles to work here in Oz, sure those people exist but they have mostly been banished to the outback where they can't hurt anyone.
> In fact Australia is in the death throws of a fairly significant hipster revolution. I would say there would be just as much beard harvesting, single origin conversating and kombucha cultivating per capita as anywhere else in the world. Because of this the current hype is trap high hat, soft RnB and house beats.
> Of course there still are very decent rock bands coming out of Australia but not on the scale we used to pump them out. The masses get what the masses want and we don't have the population for the smaller niche genre bands to be recognised like you guys might in the U.S.
> Basically if you want to 'make it' musically here in Australia you go with the flow (of what people like) and hope you jump on a label that will get you into the U.S. Market, then you get rich, then you die. Otherwise you stick to playing what you like in your garage, until you die.
> In saying all of that, I really like Daniel Johns new stuff.


That's the best answer ever, thanks for that bro ?
And yes, my i5 is at 2.88 ghz every time I check it. I haven't tried arma yet because I read the learning curve is humongous and i just don't have the drive to jump into anything like that these days. Add me on steam, you can check out my library I have a bunch of graphically and physics heavy games that I can run either maxed or nearly maxed. My steam name is RazorEdgeBullie.


----------



## ae86 slide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtaclas*
> 
> One thing you want to look out for when thinking about purchasing the i3 and upgrading the CPU is that the CPU you want may not be the CPU that you find for a reasonable price. I had wanted to replace my CPU with something along the lines of a 4770T or 4790T for the sake of keeping to processors designed for lower power applications. Unfortunately, Intel doesn't produce those processors in boxed packages for retail sale; they are sold by the tray, typically to OEMs. As such, there are fewer places selling those processors, and the ones that do aren't necessarily competing on price. I guess what I'm trying to say is that I'd recommend finding the processor you want to put in the machine before buying the base model.


Thanks for pointing that out. In the end I made a bit if an impulse buy. I was working near a jb Hi Fi (electronics retailer here) and thought I'd go in for a look. Long story short, the salesman said they are trying to run out the current models and they could do the i7 for $999. So $300 off, they didn't even have an i5. So I went for it. He also told me they are expecting alienware to announce a new model which was discussed a few pages ago. I'm looking forward to getting home


----------



## ae86 slide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorEdgeBullie*
> 
> That's the best answer ever, thanks for that bro ?
> And yes, my i5 is at 2.88 ghz every time I check it. I haven't tried arma yet because I read the learning curve is humongous and i just don't have the drive to jump into anything like that these days. Add me on steam, you can check out my library I have a bunch of graphically and physics heavy games that I can run either maxed or nearly maxed. My steam name is RazorEdgeBullie.


Cheers RazorEdgeBullie. I'm just firing up the alpha now. I'll get my steam account up and running and look you up.


----------



## AdamHD

I just bought one of the base model i3 Alpha's. Here's my 2 cents-
This little thing is awesome. I am using it as intended (a gaming/htpc hooked up to my 70" 4k TV). I got the i3 model for the price to performance ratio being the best value. I overclocked the GPU a little to get as much as I can out of it, and am really surprised with how powerful it is. I am also really happy that it supports 4k output. I won't be doing much 4k gaming with this machine, but 4k YouTube videos are now an option.

For anyone worrying about the i3 version being too weak- honestly your money is better spent on upgrading the hard drive and RAM (over the $ spent for the i3 to i5 upgrade). Around $100 will get you a 240gb SSD and an extra 4gb of RAM. That will give you WAY more performance gain over just getting the model with an upgraded CPU.

All in all, if you are looking for some sort of a gaming beast of a computer, this is not the computer for you. It was intended to be a gaming "console", which basically means "plug and play", 1080p, med settings. Even with the i7 model, you will not see that much of a performance gain in gaming (games still are primarily GPU focused, and ALL models of the Alpha have the same GPU). If you want more out of a gaming computer spend the $900-$1000 you'd pay for the higher end Alpha models on building a computer yourself.... But, if you want a remarkably small form-factor htpc/gaming machine that will play almost any game at 1080p med/high graphics with a good frame rate, comes with a controller, has 4K output capability, built in wifi, AND runs full windows, this i3 Alpha is amazing.


----------



## ae86 slide

I am also very happy with my i7 model so far.
I had to leave it on last night to download games (Australian internet sucks) so this morning I sprung out of bed and was straight into payday2. I didn't even play with the settings just started playing and it looks and ran amazing. No OC'ing no mucking around just as the machine is configured from factory.
Then I moved onto arma3 and it also looked very nice, I did turn v-sync off because I found that was limiting fps to 30. Now I'm at 40-45ish on very high settings. Very impressed.
Now I need to get some internet security, any advice on something that won't be to intrusive and lock up too much of the CPU? I have bit defender on my laptop but it seems to always be doing stuff in the back ground.


----------



## xlr231

Is anyone else having problems with audio over HDMI? When I have it plugged into my receiver it says no signal and I get no sound. I've tried Windows 8 and 10. Outputting 2ch pcm and bitstreaming Dolby Digital and DTS. If I plug it right into my projector I do get sound through its speaker. Anyone have similar issues?


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ae86 slide*
> 
> I am also very happy with my i7 model so far.
> I had to leave it on last night to download games (Australian internet sucks) so this morning I sprung out of bed and was straight into payday2. I didn't even play with the settings just started playing and it looks and ran amazing. No OC'ing no mucking around just as the machine is configured from factory.
> Then I moved onto arma3 and it also looked very nice, I did turn v-sync off because I found that was limiting fps to 30. Now I'm at 40-45ish on very high settings. Very impressed.
> Now I need to get some internet security, any advice on something that won't be to intrusive and lock up too much of the CPU? I have bit defender on my laptop but it seems to always be doing stuff in the back ground.


I've got the same i7 as you, picked it up from JB HIFI as well, $1100 early July. Running Bitdefender and seems fine. if you are going to upgrade to Win 10, do it before you put on a VPN or antivirus, also upgrade drivers and bios from Dell. If you're going to upgrade the HDD as well, probably do it first.

Once in Win 10, look on Bitdefenders website for their compatible antivirus, they have an offline kit for 64bit which is easier and quicker than trying to install it live for the web.

I've also got the link for the win 10 Hive Mind a couple of pages back. Had some issues trying to upgrade through the normal process on the box, is link downloaded and installed rpoperly.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Ok, so I'm torn. My son is using the Alpha, and he indicated that he wants to get something a little more powerful. I put together an "Arcade" rig that I wanted to build into a cabinet running the following:

Intel G3258 @ 3.5GHz ~ Soon to be 4.2GHz
8GBs of 1600MHz ram
MSI H81M motherboard
MSI GTX 970 4G Gaming GPU
WD Blue 1TB 7200RPM HDD
I'm thinking of swapping him for the Alpha. I'm still so very attracted to that svelte little case and the cool Alpha logo. I'm thinking, I could just use this in my Arcade build, but most likely it'll end up in the living room running Kodi. What do you guys think? The "Arcade" build will most likely be running a 28" monitor with a 2.1 speaker system and a custom built 2 person fight stick setup (and pull out keyboard/mouse tray). I found a few plans. The bottom line, should I swap for the Alpha?


----------



## ae86 slide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEELJOCKEY*
> 
> I've got the same i7 as you, picked it up from JB HIFI as well, $1100 early July. Running Bitdefender and seems fine. if you are going to upgrade to Win 10, do it before you put on a VPN or antivirus, also upgrade drivers and bios from Dell. If you're going to upgrade the HDD as well, probably do it first.
> 
> Once in Win 10, look on Bitdefenders website for their compatible antivirus, they have an offline kit for 64bit which is easier and quicker than trying to install it live for the web.
> 
> I've also got the link for the win 10 Hive Mind a couple of pages back. Had some issues trying to upgrade through the normal process on the box, is link downloaded and installed rpoperly.


I ended up installing bit defender because I had bought total security for my laptop which included 3 pc's so that was an easy decision. I've upgraded to windows 10 and so far everything seems to be going smoothly. I did have to disable hive mind interface because every time I clicked on a text box the virtual keyboard would pop up even though I had a keyboard connected. I'm actually thinking of uninstalling hive mind as I never really use it.

Steeljockey why do you use a VPN? Is it to access the U.S. Steam store or for streaming US media sources (Netflix, Hulu etc)?
Do you find you have a higher ping using a VPN and does it effect gaming?


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

I'm running Total security as well, 3 licences, so does all I need around the house. If you suddenly find your internet says connected but limited connection and you can't get anything on the Alpha, yet all other devices are fine, it's probably bitdefender. Mine dropped out after only a couple of hours of the upgrade once other updates were done by win10. Only option was to revert back to win8.1, use bitdefender's uninstall tool on their website, upgrade back to win10, install compatible bitdefender, used offline install which made things easier.

Currently not using a VPN, certainly wouldn't for gaming, but only when I want a bit more assurance of some privacy. Not running a VPN on the Alpha anyway, have other laptop with it installed.

As for the HiveMind, I contacted Dell to stop that stupid keyboard popping up and here's the instructions:-

1. Right click on the desktop windows logo
2. Select run
3. Type in 'services.msc'
4. Search for 'The HiveMind Interace Service'
5. Right click on the service
6. Choose properties
7. Hit 'stop' or 'disable'
8. Restart your system

My Alpha is setup to boot straight into windows, occasionally I might use to app on the desktop to jump into HiveMind


----------



## Atheus

I just picked one of these up earlier this week and it's been a work in progress for the past few days. I decided to immediately clone the HDD to an SSD I had sitting around and then upgrade to Windows 10.

I am an idiot, by the way. Here is why: I tried to upgrade to win 10 using the USB media that I had created for my main computer a few weeks ago, but got stopped cold by it asking for my key. I didn't have one yet, so eventually I figured I'd just use the little button in the windows update and let it do the download there. I thought maybe it hadn't obtained permission from Microsoft to go ahead with the upgrade or something, since I hadn't reserved or anything.

I let it download all night, then in the morning came back to find that for whatever reason it had rebooted, but could not find a boot drive. Troublesome! I opened the case for the 35th time and examined the drive mounting trying to see if maybe the drive wasn't fully plugged in under that black plate. Everything seemed ok, so I put the original HDD back in and booted. It was fine. Put the SSD back in, it booted normally. Well that was weird. Moving on I proceeded with updating to Windows 10. With that accomplished, I used Magical Jelly Bean to grab my install key just in case, then rebooted with my trusty USB media plugged in to wipe the drive and do a squeaky clean install. It asked me for the key again, but I was able to skip that step this time.

Everything seemed to be working just great. After a day and a half of installing drivers downloading everything at a trickle over my 1.5 Mbps internet connection, it finally dawned on me that my USB media is for Windows 10 Pro... of course this system only came with Windows 8.1... non-pro. ***! Now I'm twiddling my thumbs waiting for another Windows 10 Home download before I can wipe the drive and start over again.

So anyway, for anyone who isn't bored to tears yet, don't be an idiot like me and try to upgrade to Windows 10 using the wrong version.

Also, has anyone tried a Broadwell CPU in their Alpha yet? Probably a waste of money, but I wonder if it would wind up throttling due to heat with its 65W TDP.


----------



## ae86 slide

There has been a few mentions of i7 model beeping intermittently, I've heard mine (i7 model) need a handful of times since I've had it (3 times). Just a faint, half second, single beep. Did anyone get to the bottom of this? What's the go?


----------



## SUPERVERITECH

I bought an i3 model after my PS3 died. I'd been getting into modding FIFA and Street Fighter on my laptop but since the latest gen consoles were out FIFA15 and a few other titles were pushing the system too far. I've gotta say I love my Alpha. Picked it up for $530 AUD which is cheap in Australia as they generally retail for $699. I use it as a desktop as well as for gaming. I upgraded RAM to 8GB (cost me $39) and every game I have is running smoothly, usually on high settings. I guess I wanted to ask about upgrading the HDD to an SSD. Are they likely to come down in price again soon because I really want to get at least 500GB but don't really want to have to pay more than $200 AUD.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Just keep an eye on prices and buy when the price is right for you. Couldn't quite justify the extra money for the 500gb, So I just got the the 250gb SSD. I got the i7 model anyway, so have the 2tb drive for all my files. Would have liked the bigger SSD though.

Has made boot up times lightning quick, well worth the upgrade.


----------



## PrimeSpecter

Hello! New Alpha i5 owner, I wondered if the Alpha gets good performance with a 2560x1080 monitor? I'd bought the LG34UM67 (34 inch ultra wide) but I am afraid that the additional pixels reduce performance in demanding games.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeSpecter*
> 
> Hello! New Alpha i5 owner, I wondered if the Alpha gets good performance with a 2560x1080 monitor? I'd bought the LG34UM67 (34 inch ultra wide) but I am afraid that the additional pixels reduce performance in demanding games.


Video card design to run at max 1080p as far as I'm aware, which means 1920x1080, so not sure about your ultra wide screen. Might want to question Dell about that


----------



## Atheus

I've got a 2560x1080 monitor on my i3 Alpha. I haven't actually gamed on it since I have a far better gaming computer sitting right next to it, but I did open Second Life on the alpha and turned all the graphics options up. I was pleasantly surprised at the FPS. As a rule of thumb, your 21:9 monitor has 4/3 as many pixels, so you can expect your FPS to be about 3/4 of what you'd usually get on 1080p.

Oh, I forgot to mention one last gripe which could be pretty major - only one HDMI out port. Multi-monitor is one of those things where once you have it, you can never go back. I would have a hard time living with the Alpha as my main desktop with its limitation to a single monitor (unless you attach a docking station to the USB 3 port or something).


----------



## PrimeSpecter

Thank you for your feedback. I finally chose a 1080p screen after trying a 21: 9 on the Alpha. The framerate dropped too much in some games (Witcher3). However, it was an ideal format for photos editing (Lightroom and Photoshop side by side). I wonder what GPU would be ideal to play and work on this type of screen?


----------



## Atheus

My friend uses a GTX 970 on her 2560x1080, which is somewhat on par with the GTX 780 I used when that was my main monitor. They both did a great job with it for work and play. Now I've got that as my second monitor with a 3440x1440 as my main monitor with a GTX 980. No complaints here.


----------



## roadrage99

I sourced the problem of the new install...nevermind


----------



## jtaclas

That sounds like a great price on that 4790T, I don't suppose there are any more where you sourced that from. Looking forward to hearing about how it performs, both in any sort of performance benchmarks, and temperature-wise for comparison purposes.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Just bought my wife an alpha, pretty neet machine. I am happy to read you can upgrade the cpu and memory. I plan on throwing in an i7 with SSD and some 16GB fast ram.


----------



## Atheus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadrage99*
> 
> I was able to source an i7-4790T for a decent price (around $250 shipped) and will be selling my stock i5-4590T. I decided to upgrade to this T as imo its probably the best CPU to use for the Alpha based on the wattage. I really want to see how much of a performance boost I will get with dolphin using a 3.9ghz compared to the 2.9 in the i5. PM me if anyone is interested in the i5..


+1 for wanting to know where to find 4790T's for $250. Please share!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Pretty sure I saw some on ebay.


----------



## jtaclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Pretty sure I saw some on ebay.


I'm not seeing 4790T for that price on ebay


----------



## roadrage99

It was on ebay, pulled from an HP all in one machine. It happened to be listed in the US and purchased it immediately. I will follow up with the test results as soon as im back home next week.


----------



## RazerGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roadrage99*
> 
> It was on ebay, pulled from an HP all in one machine. It happened to be listed in the US and purchased it immediately. I will follow up with the test results as soon as im back home next week.


Would love to hear results RR99








Not only if it improves FPS in games but also heat and temps, also if the fans ramp up more? ( is the system loud to begin with under load? PS4 loud or quieter ?)
Anyway I've just finished reading this entire thread and like most members want to squeeze out as much performance as possible when I get the system , already have the RAM and SSD from other laptops so just want to upgrade the CPU. Was thinking of getting a i3-4170 or i5-4690T since they are easily available and relatively cheap.Leaning more towards the i5- 4690T since it turbos up to 3.5GHz with a base of 2.5GHz but then again the i3-4170 is a constant 3.7GHz so not sure which one is a better fit for the best gaming performance.
Just to make sure the ALPHA has no problems handling 54W CPU's? Right? ( cooling and temp wise.... I just don't want the fans sounding like a jet taking off every time I want to game...lol)
Just seen a i3-4730 that a constant 3.8 GHz so this is another option so if I'm getting a i3 this would be the one I get.
Now the only thing I'm a little worried about is AW releasing a updated ALPHA with a better GPU ( 960M? I know it's a rebadged 860M with higher clocks but overall you get a small increase in performance) .
Are there any rumors of an updatied release of a ALPHA R2?
Was looking at the ALPHA steam box but was sort of turned off by the SteamBox controller and not having the ability to use it as a full fledged PC if or when I need it.
Oh yea before I forget do you absolutely need a wired keyboard and mouse when using re-spawn when upgrading to a SSD? Is there a work around it? I really don't want to buy a new keyboard just to upgrade the SSD.
I don't have one since I've never had a true desktop and have been using laptops as my main PC.
Steam has a great little program you can buy called controller companion that you can use to replace a keyboard and mouse and use the XBOX 360 controller even in desktop mode.
Would be great to hear any bodies answers and thanks for everything guys this thread has a ton of great info.


----------



## AstonM

Could anyone guide me on how to get a VPN (Private Internet Access) to start from boot into the HiveMind interface? Is this possible? Thanks!


----------



## ae86 slide

RazerGuy there was a lot of questions in there, I'll try and answer the ones that I have some knowledge of.
My i7 model performs very well stock standard. I have overclocked the GPU slightly (no where near as much as other people) and find it plays everything well or very well. I am however an ex console gamer so maybe I have a skewed perspective. As an example I've been playing MGS V on max settings at 1080 and I'm maintaining 40fps, dropping occasionally to 30fps. It also plays arma3 well at around the same fps as MGS V, again very high settings.

The fans do run loud sometimes, Metro seems to really push the GPU and I see temps get up to 80 deg. Whenever it hits 80 the fans roar (louder than ps4) and temps instanlty drop back, but the cycle continues of temp rising and falling.
Most games seem to sit between 70c and 76c on my machine and at those temps the fans are noticeable but not intrusive.

There has been talk of an upgraded alpha but no upgrade to GPU so in most people's opinions not worth holding our for.

And finally I would recommend having the ability to use the alpha as a standard pc. I personally wasn't a fan of hive mind.

Overall rating from me is a 9/10. It does everything I need and is half the size of any console I've owned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazerGuy*
> 
> Would love to hear results RR99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only if it improves FPS in games but also heat and temps, also if the fans ramp up more? ( is the system loud to begin with under load? PS4 loud or quieter ?)
> Anyway I've just finished reading this entire thread and like most members want to squeeze out as much performance as possible when I get the system , already have the RAM and SSD from other laptops so just want to upgrade the CPU. Was thinking of getting a i3-4170 or i5-4690T since they are easily available and relatively cheap.Leaning more towards the i5- 4690T since it turbos up to 3.5GHz with a base of 2.5GHz but then again the i3-4170 is a constant 3.7GHz so not sure which one is a better fit for the best gaming performance.
> Just to make sure the ALPHA has no problems handling 54W CPU's? Right? ( cooling and temp wise.... I just don't want the fans sounding like a jet taking off every time I want to game...lol)
> Just seen a i3-4730 that a constant 3.8 GHz so this is another option so if I'm getting a i3 this would be the one I get.
> Now the only thing I'm a little worried about is AW releasing a updated ALPHA with a better GPU ( 960M? I know it's a rebadged 860M with higher clocks but overall you get a small increase in performance) .
> Are there any rumors of an updatied release of a ALPHA R2?
> Was looking at the ALPHA steam box but was sort of turned off by the SteamBox controller and not having the ability to use it as a full fledged PC if or when I need it.
> Oh yea before I forget do you absolutely need a wired keyboard and mouse when using re-spawn when upgrading to a SSD? Is there a work around it? I really don't want to buy a new keyboard just to upgrade the SSD.
> I don't have one since I've never had a true desktop and have been using laptops as my main PC.
> Steam has a great little program you can buy called controller companion that you can use to replace a keyboard and mouse and use the XBOX 360 controller even in desktop mode.
> Would be great to hear any bodies answers and thanks for everything guys this thread has a ton of great info.


----------



## ramonrdz1986

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0115EU3UQ?ref_=pe_623860_70668520

Bull?


----------



## RazerGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramonrdz1986*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0115EU3UQ?ref_=pe_623860_70668520
> 
> Bull?


Pretty much!
Those are great specs but from what I've read read the 88W 4970K will be a huge waste for the Alpha never mind the power BIOS limitations just that the 860M GTX will bottleneck that particular CPU before it can even come close to its true potential .


----------



## aj654987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramonrdz1986*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0115EU3UQ?ref_=pe_623860_70668520
> 
> Bull?


Im assuming this is just a seller who swaps out the CPU then resells the unit for profit?

Either way, there are 2 seperate issues with the 88 watt Intel Core i7-4790K processor - 4.0GHz with TURBO BOOST to 4.4GHz.

1. thermal throttling - the CPU/motherboard will self throttle the speed to keep temperatures within spec. The cooler was designed for a 35 watt CPU

2. power throttling - again, the motherboard and extrnal cpu was designed for a 35 watt cpu. People have had some success using 55 watt cpu's but I am betting it cant provide the full 88 watt

bottom line: it will never hit the 4-4.4 ghz advertised speeds. The bios also does not have any ability to select the multiplier so the K series is pointless. It makes sense the bios wouldnt have the option as any K series CPU is outside of the designed wattage anyways.


----------



## roadrage99

Semunjin...what gains did you see on the Alpha?

I get my Alpha back next week, so I will test it out. It was night and day difference on the X51, and I mean night and day. Dell should have really included the the i7-4790t as opposed to the one that comes with the system normally. The i5 should have been stock and the i7 should have been the premium model. Graphics amp support should have been added, toss Steam OS, keep windows 10, Kodi and all the features that it normally comes with.


----------



## RazerGuy

Dell always seems to be a step behind in hardware offerings but I would have loved to see them have more customizable options like back in the day instead of the few tiers offered now.


----------



## KillWithMe

I'm new to the forum and very new to pc gaming. I just purchased a couple month old i5 4590 8gb 500 ssd alpha on eBay for 500. I'm hoping I got a good deal! I've searched the Internet and came across this forum. This seems to be the most thorough place for information I've found. My question is and I haven't been able to find a answer, is there any way to have a dual monitor setup with the alpha for gaming? If so what software and accessories will I need. Thanks for any answers in advance. Also with the setup I have what would be the first things I should do to increase the performance of my alpha?, or verify that the mods on the system have all the correct drivers and updates to be tip top. Sorry for the nebbish questions, I've always been a console gammer that has always been intreagued by pcgaming.


----------



## aj654987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillWithMe*
> 
> I'm new to the forum and very new to pc gaming. I just purchased a couple month old i5 4590 8gb 500 ssd alpha on eBay for 500. I'm hoping I got a good deal! I've searched the Internet and came across this forum. This seems to be the most thorough place for information I've found. My question is and I haven't been able to find a answer, is there any way to have a dual monitor setup with the alpha for gaming? If so what software and accessories will I need. Thanks for any answers in advance. Also with the setup I have what would be the first things I should do to increase the performance of my alpha?, or verify that the mods on the system have all the correct drivers and updates to be tip top. Sorry for the nebbish questions, I've always been a console gammer that has always been intreagued by pcgaming.


I dont think it can do dual output, there is only one hdmi out..... unless the hdmi in can also function as an out, but I doubt it.

You _can_ add a video out via a usb3 converter but it will use its own video chip and not the 860m onboard. It would work fine for general office use, web browsing, videos, ect but not gaming. And thinking about it, the 860m isnt really ideal for dual monitor gaming anyways, you would have to scale back the graphics quite a bit to run 2 monitors.


----------



## Byb79

Hello All,

I'm new to the forum (joined because of this thread!) and also new to modern gaming.

I had a Commodore Amiga when I was a kid, then later in life the first Xbox and then after a break of several years I had a Xbox 360 but didn't have it long as I never had the time to play. I now (at the age of 35!) have more time to myself so I want to get back in to gaming.

I have always preferred the larger choice of games that gaming on a PC provides compared to a console, especially being able to play some of the older games. I have a Steam account and more recently I have played a few older games on my laptop but it is old and not a gaming laptop at all.

I am not very techy so building my own gaming PC is not for me, but I think the Alienware Alpha is the perfect way for me to get back in to gaming.

I read the whole thread last night, although probably skimmed the last 20 pages as it was 2am when I finished!

The main theme I have picked up on, at least for people like me, would be that the base i3 version would be more than enough for me as long as I stick in an extra 4 - 12gb of RAM and upgrade the hard drive to a 256 or 512GB SSD.

I know others have experimented with overclocking or changing the CPU for a different i3 or i5, but I think these people would tend to notice the benefit of the better graphics and higher settings, which would probably be wasted on me.

I have a few questions, I hope you can all help;

Considering what I said above, am I better off getting the i3 base model and upgrading the RAM and HD to SSD or should I pay quite a bit more for the i5 version?

The UK prices (as always!) are way more than the US, is it worth sacrificing the 1 year warranty (as it wouldn't be international so would be worthless) and buy from a US based seller who will ship internationally? There are a few retailer's mentioned on this thread but they don't seem to do international shipping, however I have found some sellers on eBay selling apparently unopened retail versions (in original packaging) with shipping to the UK, which after customs/taxes etc would end up being over £100 cheaper than buying it here in the UK.

Does anyone have any idea of how low the prices have been in the UK, at the moment they all seem to be selling all versions for pretty much the full RRP?

Can anyone recommend brands/models of RAM and an SSD, preferably at both UK and US retailer's and with links please if possible?

Thank you all kindly for any advice and help received.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Byb79*
> 
> Considering what I said above, am I better off getting the i3 base model and upgrading the RAM and HD to SSD or should I pay quite a bit more for the i5 version?


This would probably be your best option. An extra 4gb of low voltage ram, and 250 gab SSD would be quite cost effective, and reuse the 500gb HDD as an external drive for all your files.

The i5 could be an option though as it comes with 8gb ram already, the larger 1tb drive would give more space as an external drive once you swap it out for a SSD.

The i5 also has a higher spec wireless card compared to the i3, so if you plan on running wireless network at home rather than cable it could be an idea to consider this.

I have the i7 model, and swapped out for a Smasung 850 evo 250gb SSD. Machine sings along and great to use. Only thing I wish I had done is maybe get a larger 500 gab SSD, if I had got the i5 model instead this would have been a great cost effective option for me.

I also noticed the most recent models now have 7200rpm drives rather than 5400rpm drives which are quite slow compared to the new ones.


----------



## Byb79

Hello all,

I was just chatting to Dell UK customer services via the live chat (http://www.dell.com/uk/p/alienware-alpha/pd?ref=PD_OC) about some discounts for the base i3 model. Whilst chatting I asked if the base model can have the RAM upgraded to up to 16GB, but I was told 'No', they said the base i3 model can only be upgraded to a maximum of 8GB.

This seems to go against what others have said in this thread about upgrading the RAM.

On the UK site the base i3 (£498.88) comes with the following; 4GB Single Channel DDR3 1600MHz SDRAM (1X4GB)

or you can select to upgrade to the following for £23.40 more; 4G DDR3 SODIMM Memory

or you can select another i3 model which has a bigger HD (1TB 7200RPM SATA 6Gb/s instead of 500GB 2.5inch SATA(7,200 RPM) which has the following RAM;

8GB Dual Channel DDR3L 1600MHz (2 x 4G).

Can all three of those i3 models have the RAM upgraded? I was thinking of having 12GB of RAM altogether or can I not do that?

Sorry I don't have a clue when it comes to all this stuff!


----------



## vster

I'm not too much of an expert either, but I'm pretty sure the only differences in the different models is the CPU, RAM and HDD, the motherboard should be the same. The i3-4130T max is 32gb according to Intel, so the motherboard is the determining factor (should be 16gb). Again, I'm no expert but I did buy Semunjin's Alpha from a few posts ago and it is the i3 base model that he put and i7 and 16gb of ram in and Windows detects the full 16gb.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

The motherboard will cope with 16gb, same board in all three. The upgraded one I think you'll find is the i5


----------



## Byb79

I am still really confused by this RAM thing, especially as the base spec for the UK and USA Alpha's seem to be different.

Can somebody please help!

Here is a link to the UK site, http://www.dell.com/uk/p/alienware-alpha/pd

under Memory for the base model you can select the following;

4GB Single Channel DDR3 1600MHz SDRAM (1X4GB) - Included in Price
or
4G DDR3 SODIMM Memory - +£23.40

Here is a link to the USA site, http://www.dell.com/us/p/alienware-alpha/pd

under Memory for the base model it says "4GB DDR3L 1600MHz Memory" and does not give you any other options.

I will be ordering from the UK site and want to upgrade the RAM to 12GB or 16GB. Which one of;

4GB Single Channel DDR3 1600MHz SDRAM (1X4GB) - Included in Price
or
4G DDR3 SODIMM Memory - +£23.40

do I need to select, is one easier to upgrade than the other? What would you upgrade to (with links if possible)?

Finally, is it worth upgrading the wireless from;

Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160 1x1 + Bluetooth 4.0 to Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 7265 2x2 + Bluetooth 4.0 for £15 extra as it also gives you this option on the UK site?


----------



## Harpster

Hi
I have been reading through these pages since I got my alpha (which I game on much more than my ps4) and have been enjoying having a small form factor gaming pc, but now I'm in need of some help. I must admit I'm not the most clued up when it comes to pc's and have hit a bit of a brick wall. I turned my alpha on yesterday and I couldn't get steam to load, I ran it in desktop mode and everything was fine. So I booted into hivemind again and it still didn't run. After reading on the internet that when these glitches occur it's best to reinstall hivemind. So I uninstalled hivemind, downloaded and installed version a10 from the dell website. It seemed to install ok and restarted, but instead of booting into hivemind it went to the Windows 10 log in screen and in the bottom left corner it showed "other user". Now for some reason non of my USB ports are working so I can't use a keyboard or mouse to log into Windows. I'm really stuck with how to proceed, and I'm unsure how to boot into safe mode to uninstall hivemind in the hope this will resolve my Usb issues. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jtaclas

That memory configuration seems confusing to me. The one the specifies "single channel" and "1x4GB" which I read to mean one single 4GB stick. The other option doesn't specify, which I would read to mean that it's 2x2GB, using both slots. If I'm correct, the 4GB would be the better option to purchase if you intend to add additional RAM.


----------



## jtaclas

If the USB ports are disabled, I'm not sure how you are going to really do anything. Have you tried different USB ports and different keyboards? At the very minimum, I'd have to recommend trying to key into either BIOS or windows boot options. If the USB ports aren't working, obviously you won't be able to key into anything. Other recommendations are going to revolve around doing a restore on the system assuming you've got restore media and a working USB port to connect to. If the USB ports are really not working, I think it may be time to approach dell support.


----------



## Harpster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtaclas*
> 
> If the USB ports are disabled, I'm not sure how you are going to really do anything. Have you tried different USB ports and different keyboards? At the very minimum, I'd have to recommend trying to key into either BIOS or windows boot options. If the USB ports aren't working, obviously you won't be able to key into anything. Other recommendations are going to revolve around doing a restore on the system assuming you've got restore media and a working USB port to connect to. If the USB ports are really not working, I think it may be time to approach dell support.


----------



## Harpster

I have tried pressing the keyboard while Windows is booting and it gives me two options "F2- set up" and "F12 - boot options" and I can go into either of these, but I'm unsure how to get it to boot into safe mode using Windows 10.


----------



## jtaclas

Try F8, or shift F8, I know those used to get into safe mode. I have read that some computers boot too fast for that to work, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## rednival

Hello everyone! I am a new Alienware Alpha owner! I bought the base model and it is running great for me, but I was planning to upgrade the CPU later. I've sort of been looking around and I am starting to get the impression that it might be a bad idea to wait too long. It looks like the Haswell CPUs (especially the low powered ones) are sort of disappearing. About the only one i7 I can get my hands on for a good price is i7-4765T.

The Internet seems divided on the issue of whether the i7 is worth it or not. You can honestly find people that say the i7 doesn't matter and turn around and see someone claiming they saw a 30-40FPS increase when they put an i7 in their Alpha (which I find highly unlikely) .

My first purchases was going to be RAM and a SSD hard drive, but now I am thinking of going with RAM and CPU. Thoughts? My concern is the Haswell CPUs are just going to get more and more expensive as they continue to disappear. I can hold off on the SSD because they are getting cheaper by the day.

So, should I go ahead and get the CPU upgrade? Is it worth it? Should I go i5 or i7?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Atheus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rednival*
> 
> Hello everyone! I am a new Alienware Alpha owner!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the base model and it is running great for me, but I was planning to upgrade the CPU later. I've sort of been looking around and I am starting to get the impression that it might be a bad idea to wait too long. It looks like the Haswell CPUs (especially the low powered ones) are sort of disappearing. About the only one i7 I can get my hands on for a good price is i7-4765T.
> 
> The Internet seems divided on the issue of whether the i7 is worth it or not. You can honestly find people that say the i7 doesn't matter and turn around and see someone claiming they saw a 30-40FPS increase when they put an i7 in their Alpha (which I find highly unlikely) .
> 
> 
> My first purchases was going to be RAM and a SSD hard drive, but now I am thinking of going with RAM and CPU. Thoughts? My concern is the Haswell CPUs are just going to get more and more expensive as they continue to disappear. I can hold off on the SSD because they are getting cheaper by the day.
> 
> So, should I go ahead and get the CPU upgrade? Is it worth it? Should I go i5 or i7?
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


When I switched from the 500GB HDD to a Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB the boot time went from about 36 seconds to around 8 seconds (before I installed any applications). Personally, ever since about 5 years ago I have never owned a computer that runs on a HDD. It just slows everything down more than I can tolerate, plus the constant grinding noise, the need for defrag, etc. just makes for a really crappy computing experience, so IMHO put that at the very top of your list of priorities. It will make the biggest difference of anything you might do.

If you are gaming, or are a user who keeps many browser tabs open, or someone who uses a memory hungry application like Second Life, or you use many apps simultaneously, put 8GB of memory second on your list. In terms of whether the CPU will help you, it is probably situational. Some games are more easily bottlenecked by CPU threads than others, but for some context about the future of gaming (DirectX 12) take a look at this article: http://anandtech.com/show/9659/fable-legends-directx-12-benchmark-analysis


----------



## jtaclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rednival*
> 
> Hello everyone! I am a new Alienware Alpha owner! I bought the base model and it is running great for me, but I was planning to upgrade the CPU later. I've sort of been looking around and I am starting to get the impression that it might be a bad idea to wait too long. It looks like the Haswell CPUs (especially the low powered ones) are sort of disappearing. About the only one i7 I can get my hands on for a good price is i7-4765T.
> 
> The Internet seems divided on the issue of whether the i7 is worth it or not. You can honestly find people that say the i7 doesn't matter and turn around and see someone claiming they saw a 30-40FPS increase when they put an i7 in their Alpha (which I find highly unlikely) .
> 
> My first purchases was going to be RAM and a SSD hard drive, but now I am thinking of going with RAM and CPU. Thoughts? My concern is the Haswell CPUs are just going to get more and more expensive as they continue to disappear. I can hold off on the SSD because they are getting cheaper by the day.
> 
> So, should I go ahead and get the CPU upgrade? Is it worth it? Should I go i5 or i7?
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


The problem with finding the low power processors is that they were never intended or offered for retail. If you want to keep looking for them, I'd recommend broadening your search to used, refurbished, and as-is parts pcs.

As for the usefulness, there is some debate, as some applications make good use of more cores, while other applications are less processor intensive, perhaps relying more on the gpu. I think you should start by looking at what you wany to do, and look into those communities to see their experiences with different processors. Is there a particular game or application you are looking to use?


----------



## rednival

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtaclas*
> 
> The problem with finding the low power processors is that they were never intended or offered for retail. If you want to keep looking for them, I'd recommend broadening your search to used, refurbished, and as-is parts pcs.
> 
> As for the usefulness, there is some debate, as some applications make good use of more cores, while other applications are less processor intensive, perhaps relying more on the gpu. I think you should start by looking at what you wany to do, and look into those communities to see their experiences with different processors. Is there a particular game or application you are looking to use?


Not particular. I got the Alpha for gaming, obviously. I am looking to future proof it the best I can.

I think I am going to tackle the ram and SSD first. Those are likely going to be cheaper upgrades. The CPU can wait. Do you have a suggestion of a place to look for a CPU? So far Ebay seems to be the best bet.


----------



## rednival

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atheus*
> 
> If you are gaming, or are a user who keeps many browser tabs open, or someone who uses a memory hungry application like Second Life, or you use many apps simultaneously, put 8GB of memory second on your list.


Why did you go with 8GB and not 16GB? I am just curious. Perhaps it was just price, but I am making sure it wasn't due to something else. I don't want to assume 16GB is safe and experience issues down the road.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atheus*
> 
> In terms of whether the CPU will help you, it is probably situational. Some games are more easily bottlenecked by CPU threads than others, but for some context about the future of gaming (DirectX 12) take a look at this article: http://anandtech.com/show/9659/fable-legends-directx-12-benchmark-analysis


This is really, really interesting. It seems that the more you crank things up, the more things even out between the processors. I am going to wager this is because the games lean more and more on the GPU as the graphics scale. This is a very technical article, and it seems pretty consistent with what I have read. Most people seem to say the GPU, RAM and hard drive speed are the bottlenecks in the Alpha and not the processor.

The feeling I am getting is that upgrading the RAM, throwing in a SSD drive and moving to Direct X 12 are probably going to do be my best moves shortterm.

Putting in a i7 or i5 processor can wait. I am mainly got the Alpha because I figured I could buy big name games for really cheap on Steam when they go on sale. Or to replay games I've played previous with mods. So when the Witcher 3 or Fallout 4 start to show up on Steam for $10, then I'll be more worried about the CPU.


----------



## Atheus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rednival*
> 
> Why did you go with 8GB and not 16GB? I am just curious. Perhaps it was just price, but I am making sure it wasn't due to something else. I don't want to assume 16GB is safe and experience issues down the road.


I bought it as a side computer to use for random stuff while my main computer is tied up with big rendering jobs. It is unlikely that I'll need more than 8GB on it, and I bought it after seeing it on slickdeals.net for ~$315, so I just bought the 4GB module off of another person from the forums on slickdeals who wanted to upgrade to 16GB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rednival*
> 
> This is really, really interesting. It seems that the more you crank things up, the more things even out between the processors. I am going to wager this is because the games lean more and more on the GPU as the graphics scale. This is a very technical article, and it seems pretty consistent with what I have read. Most people seem to say the GPU, RAM and hard drive speed are the bottlenecks in the Alpha and not the processor.
> 
> The feeling I am getting is that upgrading the RAM, throwing in a SSD drive and moving to Direct X 12 are probably going to do be my best moves shortterm.
> 
> Putting in a i7 or i5 processor can wait. I am mainly got the Alpha because I figured I could buy big name games for really cheap on Steam when they go on sale. Or to replay games I've played previous with mods. So when the Witcher 3 or Fallout 4 start to show up on Steam for $10, then I'll be more worried about the CPU.


Bear in mind that they're using some very high end GPU's in that review, so the point at which the bottleneck will shift from the GPU to the CPU will be quite different with an 860. Still, the i3 does perform shockingly well across the board - to the point where even if I were planning to use my Alpha for regular gaming I probably wouldn't bother swapping out the CPU.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Byb79*
> 
> I am still really confused by this RAM thing, especially as the base spec for the UK and USA Alpha's seem to be different.
> 
> Can somebody please help!
> 
> Here is a link to the UK site, http://www.dell.com/uk/p/alienware-alpha/pd
> 
> under Memory for the base model you can select the following;
> 
> 4GB Single Channel DDR3 1600MHz SDRAM (1X4GB) - Included in Price
> or
> 4G DDR3 SODIMM Memory - +£23.40
> 
> Here is a link to the USA site, http://www.dell.com/us/p/alienware-alpha/pd
> 
> under Memory for the base model it says "4GB DDR3L 1600MHz Memory" and does not give you any other options.
> 
> I will be ordering from the UK site and want to upgrade the RAM to 12GB or 16GB. Which one of;
> 
> 4GB Single Channel DDR3 1600MHz SDRAM (1X4GB) - Included in Price
> or
> 4G DDR3 SODIMM Memory - +£23.40
> 
> do I need to select, is one easier to upgrade than the other? What would you upgrade to (with links if possible)?
> 
> Finally, is it worth upgrading the wireless from;
> 
> Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160 1x1 + Bluetooth 4.0 to Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 7265 2x2 + Bluetooth 4.0 for £15 extra as it also gives you this option on the UK site?


Looking at those prices on the UK site, the base model is over priced compared to what I can get, and the 4gb memory stick price looks strange. The next i3 model includes 8gb ram and a 1tb HDD, but I think the best option there is the i5, 8gb ram, 1tb HDD and dual channel wifi. Just upgrade the HDD to SSD, the 8gb ram is plenty to run the machine.

Mind you, the second i3 model could also be upgraded with dual channel wifi for £15, so maybe not a bad deal, depends if you're looking at upgrading the cpu, and what that would cost you compared to just getting the i5 model.


----------



## LoCo4ChRiSt

im thinkin of gettint the alienware alpha from dell, and its no longer listed as a intel i3 4130t for the lowest model, it says Core™ i3-4170T... and this processer is listed by intel as being 3.2ghz, is this true...seems like a big boost from the 4130t...also is it posable to just upgrade to windows 10 and wipe it completly and not install any of the UI stuff from dell, i meen i want the lighting effects programs but i dont want there other programs, is this posable or will i be loosing needed programs, thx so much in advance


----------



## jtaclas

I uninstalled the alphaUI after a botched update rendered my computer unusable otherwise. It can be safely removed. I do plan on reinstalling it, though not for use on my normal user account.


----------



## jtaclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rednival*
> 
> Not particular. I got the Alpha for gaming, obviously. I am looking to future proof it the best I can.
> 
> I think I am going to tackle the ram and SSD first. Those are likely going to be cheaper upgrades. The CPU can wait. Do you have a suggestion of a place to look for a CPU? So far Ebay seems to be the best bet.


Aside from eBay, one place I've been watching without success is Woot. They sometimes have refurbished computers, including some that use Haswell processors. Unfortunately, the 4790T is sort of the high end of the low power spectrum, so the PCs they are installed in can be on the high end of their product lines, like this PC here: http://computers.woot.com/offers/hp-envy-recline-27-intel-i7-aio-desktop-32?ref=cnt_wp_7_7 is way out of my price range for a donor PC, even accounting for the fact that I'd swap my current processor back into it to hopefully have two working PCs, one for gaming, and the other for whatever. I'm in the process of purchasing a processor from a different site, but since I have no experience with them in the past, I'll wait until it arrives before endorsing the site.

Incidentally, does anybody have a good haswell barebones that they can recommend? I mean, if a lot of us are pulling out a perfectly good processor, hdd, and possibly RAM, it would be a shame to shelve them or sell them for peanuts when they could easily become a (second) HTPC or a serviceable PC for a relative.


----------



## aj654987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoCo4ChRiSt*
> 
> im thinkin of gettint the alienware alpha from dell, and its no longer listed as a intel i3 4130t for the lowest model, it says Core™ i3-4170T... and this processer is listed by intel as being 3.2ghz, is this true...seems like a big boost from the 4130t...also is it posable to just upgrade to windows 10 and wipe it completly and not install any of the UI stuff from dell, i meen i want the lighting effects programs but i dont want there other programs, is this posable or will i be loosing needed programs, thx so much in advance


Take a look at their support site, if I remember correctly, they have drivers available for the lighting effects that you can down load. So you should be able to do a clean install and get the drivers and have the lights work without installing the Alpha UI.


----------



## TheGeneralLee86

I just bought a Samsung EVO 2TB SSD and G Skill 16GBX2 Ram for it also and it will be here tomorrow! Super Excited about it!


----------



## etane

Just joined the club. My Alpha i3 is on the way. Bought it not to game but needed a small form factor PC for CS6 and MS Office to replace an aging ultrabook.

After I receive it, I plan to:

1) Add 4gb ram since I got one that I pulled from my ultrabook when I swapped it out for another one.
2) Might do either WD D2 or SSHD instead of SSD because I want some decent storage on this thing to store photos and increase scratch disk.
3) Might swap the cpu for an i5 4570t or 4590t.

More ram and better cpu might be more beneficial for me than for people who got this for gaming as CS6 is very CPU intensive.

I was actually planning to build a Skylake mini-itx sff pc for at least twice what this (soon to be) modded Alpha will cost. But, saw the Alpha on sale on Amazon today and had to give it a try.

Did find very good deal on the i5 version for $500 on slickdeal when googling today. Too bad that deal was back in April.

Update:

After thinking about it for the night, if the i3 processor is not good enough, I will return the unit. Too much money sunk into WD D2 drive and i5 processor for this. Might as well build a new skylake PC with just a little bit more money.


----------



## TheGeneralLee86

Just received my ram and SSD will be installing it now! !!


----------



## ejay81

Guys hoping someone can help me out here. I had issue with the new Hivemind UI from the get go. Being that i upgraded to windows 10 around the same time I figured I would start over. Freshly installed Windows 10 and have everything working great with all drivers installed. The issue is when i install the Hivemind (Kodi) UI the installation completes with no issues. However once installed and I login to the "Alpha" user the screen just goes black with a mouse pointer but can't do anything. Only thing i can do is sign out (CTRL ALT Delete) or reboot. All other users work and operate fine like they should. I'm using the latest Hivemind build on dells site which is from late septebmer. Please help


----------



## ejay81

Also best i7 35w variant on ebay. I just picked on up, and there is only 1 left so hurry if you a re looking to upgrade the CPU to the best available 35w one out.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252103013916?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## ryanp83

and sold, thanks! I have been on the fence about upgrading for the stock i3 and decided to pull the trigger. I thought about going with an i3-4170 but the high temps worry me (I am very particular about my temps!)


----------



## ejay81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejay81*
> 
> Guys hoping someone can help me out here. I had issue with the new Hivemind UI from the get go. Being that i upgraded to windows 10 around the same time I figured I would start over. Freshly installed Windows 10 and have everything working great with all drivers installed. The issue is when i install the Hivemind (Kodi) UI the installation completes with no issues. However once installed and I login to the "Alpha" user the screen just goes black with a mouse pointer but can't do anything. Only thing i can do is sign out (CTRL ALT Delete) or reboot. All other users work and operate fine like they should. I'm using the latest Hivemind build on dells site which is from late septebmer. Please help


Bump


----------



## offroadz

I just ordered my base model of the alpha, got a couple questions, going to order a 4gb stick of ram to add in, wondering what the timings are on the single stick included as im having trouble finding this online. Also, I don't want to use the UI at all, when I get it can I do a clean install of windows 10 only without issues?


----------



## nhzero

Wondered if you could let us know where in the nvdmi.inf you added the line

"%NVIDIA_DEV.1392.066A.1028% = Section326, PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1392&SUBSYS_066A1028"


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *offroadz*
> 
> I just ordered my base model of the alpha, got a couple questions, going to order a 4gb stick of ram to add in, wondering what the timings are on the single stick included as im having trouble finding this online. Also, I don't want to use the UI at all, when I get it can I do a clean install of windows 10 only without issues?


You are looking for 1600mhz low voltage laptop type ram.

Regarding the upgrade to win10, uninstall any antivirus and VPN software you have first, get an ISO copy of the correct upgrade for your current OS, do the upgrade option to win10 then check for your new licence key. After this you can do a fresh install of win10 using your ISO image and using your new key, update drivers and bios from Dell, reinstall antivirus and VPN last.


----------



## aj654987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEELJOCKEY*
> 
> You are looking for 1600mhz low voltage laptop type ram.
> 
> Regarding the upgrade to win10, uninstall any antivirus and VPN software you have first, get an ISO copy of the correct upgrade for your current OS, do the upgrade option to win10 then check for your new licence key. After this you can do a fresh install of win10 using your ISO image and using your new key, update drivers and bios from Dell, reinstall antivirus and VPN last.


This method allows anyone to do a clean install of windows 10 without first performing an upgrade:

http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/23354-clean-install-windows-10-directly-without-having-upgrade-first.html


----------



## etane

So I received my alpha about 10 days ago. Out of box experience is quite good especially considering I got this computer during the big river sale. I bought the Alpha not to game but for office and photo productivity in a SFF. And, this thing does the job.

Day 1 - installed a single strip of 8gb DDR3L ram for a total of 12gb.
Day 5 - replaced internal HDD with Samsung Evo 250gb. I was not able to clone the SSD using Samsung's cloning software, so I respawned. Then, I used the magician software to turn on rapid mode and set OS optimization to Performance Maximization. I played with Over Provisioning but don't know what it does and don't "feel" any difference leaving it on or off.
Day 8 - switched to Windows 10
Day 10 - replaced CPU with i7-4765T.

More on the SSD. After I replaced the SSD, and I ran a performance test.



And, after I installed the CPU, i ran the test again.



For some reasons, my speed is way faster than expected, but the speed did slow down after replacing the CPU. Hmm.. ??

Honestly, would've been perfectly happy with the stock unit. But, now I am super happy with all the upgrades. I don't think I push the PC hard enough to notice anything more than an incremental performance bump with each upgrade. But, it's fun doing them as I never did anything more than installing wifi and graphics card before. And, each upgrade is relatively cheap. So, now I have a super fast PC for a little more than $600 ( spent $700ish minus whatever I get for the 4130t on ebay ) .

Did take a step back when I saw a Skylake i5 6400 PC selling for $450 on big river last week. But, it's a larger case and doesn't have as good GPU. ( I hate having the PC sit on the floor )

Only thing I wish the PC has is a card reader and front USB 3.0 inputs. One thing I do really appreciate is this pc having BT 4.0 with apt-X. I bought an Audioengine B2 to connect the alpha to my stereo. And, the sound is phenomenal.

Thanks to this forum for all the 411. Too bad this PC's popularity seems to have died down as this forum hasn't been very active. I am late to the party but this allowed me to save some buckos.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etane*
> 
> Just joined the club. My Alpha i3 is on the way. Bought it not to game but needed a small form factor PC for CS6 and MS Office to replace an aging ultrabook.
> 
> After I receive it, I plan to:
> 
> 1) Add 4gb ram since I got one that I pulled from my ultrabook when I swapped it out for another one.
> 2) Might do either WD D2 or SSHD instead of SSD because I want some decent storage on this thing to store photos and increase scratch disk.
> 3) Might swap the cpu for an i5 4570t or 4590t.
> 
> More ram and better cpu might be more beneficial for me than for people who got this for gaming as CS6 is very CPU intensive.
> 
> I was actually planning to build a Skylake mini-itx sff pc for at least twice what this (soon to be) modded Alpha will cost. But, saw the Alpha on sale on Amazon today and had to give it a try.
> 
> Did find very good deal on the i5 version for $500 on slickdeal when googling today. Too bad that deal was back in April.
> 
> Update:
> 
> After thinking about it for the night, if the i3 processor is not good enough, I will return the unit. Too much money sunk into WD D2 drive and i5 processor for this. Might as well build a new skylake PC with just a little bit more money.


----------



## benjaminblack

hey guye, I questions. My alpha specs currently are : 4790t cpu, 16 GB dell stock alpha ram, 240GB intel 530 SSD.

I am storing most of my games and running steam from a my passport x 3TB external Harddrive via USB 3.0 ports, this is obviously a bottle neck. would it be better if I ran an external SSD I a drive bay from the usb 3 ports?

also, Corsair has a pretty neat liquid cooling setup that I think might fit in the alpha. you can get it at bestbuy http://www.bestbuy.com/site/corsair-hydro-series-240mm-liquid-cpu-cooler-black-gray/7313029.p?id=1219674140898&skuId=7313029
has anyone ever tried this or think it might work? I am considering trying to put it on the GPU. if I do try should I go with the GPU or CPU?

thanks


----------



## aj654987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjaminblack*
> 
> hey guye, I questions. My alpha specs currently are : 4790t cpu, 16 GB dell stock alpha ram, 240GB intel 530 SSD.
> 
> I am storing most of my games and running steam from a my passport x 3TB external Harddrive via USB 3.0 ports, this is obviously a bottle neck. would it be better if I ran an external SSD I a drive bay from the usb 3 ports?
> 
> also, Corsair has a pretty neat liquid cooling setup that I think might fit in the alpha. you can get it at bestbuy http://www.bestbuy.com/site/corsair-hydro-series-240mm-liquid-cpu-cooler-black-gray/7313029.p?id=1219674140898&skuId=7313029
> has anyone ever tried this or think it might work? I am considering trying to put it on the GPU. if I do try should I go with the GPU or CPU?
> 
> thanks


There is no way that will fit, there is no place to put the radiator and fans. You would have to remove the top of the case and build a new top from scratch.

Also I am not sure if the motherboard mounts around the CPU are standard, they looked smaller but I didnt pay much attention. It is a custom form factor so its very likely not standard. The stock cooler will be fine for your 45w CPU. If you really want, you can delid it and replace the TIM to lower temperatures but there is the risk of breaking your $400 cpu. I did it for my 4170k and it worked out fine but thats a cheaper chip and 55w so the risk was worth it for me.

I would double check on the GPU but I THINK its limited in the software overclocker programs (MSI afterburner ect) to around 100-150mhz. It has been able to do that no problem for people with the stock cooler.

I was considering looking for a low profile CPU cooler, since the stock heatsink is only aluminum and not copper, but after looking it over I decided the stock blower fan setup is probably best for the small/tight case - it blows out all the hot air out the back instead of recirculating it in the case, there arent any other case fans to move air out.


----------



## donnysaengkio

Hi everyone!

This is my first post but I'm glad to see that there are other's out there who enjoy owning an Alienware Alpha as much as I do. I haven't done anything extraordinary with the unit aside from some minor upgrades. I would like to upgrade to CPU but am not sure if I can warrant upgrading as the Core i3 performs fine but it wouldn't hurt to have a quad-core processor.

My current config is:
CPU: Core i3-4130t
RAM: 8GB
HDD: Micron 180GB SSD w/ Windows 10 + original 500GB in an external USB 3.0 enclosure.
Controller: Xbox 360 (current) / Valve's Steam Controller (pre-ordered)
Other: BenQ RL2455HM 24" monitor, HIDEit Alien mount, Plantronics Voyager Legend UC Bluetooth headset

Before:


After:





(cable management happening soon)


----------



## gbreslin

First post here,

I bought an i5 earlier this year. I added a Samsung 840 evo 1tb drive then deleted the paging file and swapped the ram for 2 x8 gb Crucial Ballistix sport sticks. I play on a 43 in Vizio 1080p LED TV.

This whole incursion into the kiddy pool of pc gaming if for Fallout 4, and based on game debate, I can run it just fine on medium to high settings. I'm running Shadow of Mordor and Mad Max on Ultra with 40-50 fps.

You guys are a wealth of info! With that said, here are my questions.

Anyway to remotely power the unit on?

How effective is MSi Kombustor and Afterburner at giving the gpu some needed help?

I got an offer to buy a 4785t brand new for $200 (one time for myself only, so it can't be passed on, sorry),


----------



## CheapskateGamer

Noob question, I've got one of these on order - are the newest drivers for it on the Dell website (GPU specifically) and does it include adaptive vsync? That, as well as cloning the hard drive onto an SSD are my main concerns.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Latest drivers for the board, bios etc are on the Dell site, including compatible drivers for Win 10 OS. GPU drivers there too I think, though I've been updating mine with the included GeForce experience software and been going fine.

Might be easier just to do a back up of the OS onto a 32gb USB stick and run that onto a new SSD rather than do the cloning thing.


----------



## CheapskateGamer

Alright I've got it in front of me.

First impressions - 4gb of ram and the world's slowest hard drive. So I guess the 8gb of ram I bought and the SSD I have been looking at are now mandatory. Oh well 350$ through a Dell deal you get what you pay for. Hopefully after it's all sorted out it will be a good little pc but so far I'm a bit annoyed.


----------



## wps652

Looks like they are now including the 7200 rpm drives on the newest Alpha builds.


----------



## CheapskateGamer

A 128gb ssd and 8gb of ram would be nicer right out of the box. Other than that I'm happy. If you want a tiny media computer or a gaming rig and you are absolutely broke this is the only real option I've seen outside of building your own which is not easy to do for 400 dollars.


----------



## aj654987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheapskateGamer*
> 
> Noob question, I've got one of these on order - are the newest drivers for it on the Dell website (GPU specifically) and does it include adaptive vsync? That, as well as cloning the hard drive onto an SSD are my main concerns.


I used acronis to backup an image of the factory HDD onto an external USB HD, installed an SSD and loaded the image onto that, worked fine. 860m is listed has having adaptive vsync, im not on my alpha to see if it shows up in the driver options though


----------



## CheapskateGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aj654987*
> 
> I used acronis to backup an image of the factory HDD onto an external USB HD, installed an SSD and loaded the image onto that, worked fine. 860m is listed has having adaptive vsync, im not on my alpha to see if it shows up in the driver options though


Thanks, a friend of mine recommended something called Easetodo backup my plan was to put the original drive in an external enclosure and then copy everything to the new drive assuming it'll boot off usb.

It does in the newest version of the geforce drivers have the adaptive vsync which is a nice feature

Next question is that my CPU fan is quite loud during games, GPU fan seems to be moving rather slowly though. I thought it would be the opposite but so far everything seems to be working fine. Just don't want the damn thing to burn up before my return window closes.


----------



## brettday

You're fine. your alpha will not burn up. Mobile GPU's always run hotter than desktop GPU's and are built to withstand the higher operating temperatures. Game away and enjoy.


----------



## moonshiner420

http://www.blendernation.com/2014/10/25/adding-an-external-gpu-to-your-old-laptop/
Would this work?


----------



## SaveTheNoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjaminblack*
> 
> also, Corsair has a pretty neat liquid cooling setup that I think might fit in the alpha. you can get it at bestbuy http://www.bestbuy.com/site/corsair-hydro-series-240mm-liquid-cpu-cooler-black-gray/7313029.p?id=1219674140898&skuId=7313029
> has anyone ever tried this or think it might work? I am considering trying to put it on the GPU. if I do try should I go with the GPU or CPU?
> 
> thanks


I have a similar water cooler but it's not going to fit without it hanging out of the alpha or otherwise. At that point, it defeats the purpose of a SFF computer.


----------



## aj654987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaveTheNoob*
> 
> I have a similar water cooler but it's not going to fit without it hanging out of the alpha or otherwise. At that point, it defeats the purpose of a SFF computer.


Its definitely not going to fit. The alpha is only 7.8" by 7.8", that 240mm is over 9".


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonshiner420*
> 
> http://www.blendernation.com/2014/10/25/adding-an-external-gpu-to-your-old-laptop/
> Would this work?


Very interesting, though not sure the motherboard has the necessary connections to add it in. Would be a good way to add the ability for multi screens though.


----------



## RaMMuT

Hi guys,

I have an i5 Alpha. I added 2x8 GB RAM a couple of months ago and noticed a big difference in speed and in multi-tasking. Even starting up windows was much faster than the stock 8GB RAM.

Yesterday, I ordered a Samsung Evo 850 500GB SSD drive. Along with a 2.5 HDD enclosure to put my old 1TB in there for storage.

Is there any performance in gaming once I install the new SSD drive? or it's really just for starting the computer and loading games?

Is it worth it? Did I do the right thing or I just wasted some money? I use the alpha to play some games every now and then, and mostly browsing the internet on my TV and simple things like that...I don't think I will upgrade the processor anytime soon. Maybe in a year or 2 when the prices go down or when I start to feel it's getting slower.

Thanks


----------



## Dienz

Hi guys, I've been reading about the Alpha and looking at potential upgrades and I've come up with some questions:

1 - It seems popular opinion is to only upgrade storage and ram, correct? I'm thinking about a 256GB 850 Pro (I have 2 in my desktop, I love them) and 16gb of DDR3L(right?) at 1600Mhz. Is it SODIMMS or standard desktop ram? I'm a bit fuzzy there

2 - Does the AlphaUI work with Windows 10? I have 10 running all computers in my house and I made the media recovery stick, and I really like 10.

3 - My local exchange has a few in stock, but I think they're baseline systems. Barring the above upgrades I mentioned, is a baseline system plenty? My desktop is a powerhouse, but this machine would go under the TV and basically be a media machine, (very) light gaming, and anything in between.

4 - I can't for some reason pull up any I/O information on it. What options are available?

Thanks gents!


----------



## CheapskateGamer

The i3 with 8gb is fine and will run every game out there at 1080p on medium or high detail, older games like WoW it will do on ultra. If you want more power then building a mini itx PC would be a better idea.


----------



## donnysaengkio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dienz*
> 
> Hi guys, I've been reading about the Alpha and looking at potential upgrades and I've come up with some questions:
> 
> 1 - It seems popular opinion is to only upgrade storage and ram, correct? I'm thinking about a 256GB 850 Pro (I have 2 in my desktop, I love them) and 16gb of DDR3L(right?) at 1600Mhz. Is it SODIMMS or standard desktop ram? I'm a bit fuzzy there
> 
> *I have an 180GB Micron SSD + the original 500GB HDD in a USB 3.0 enclosure ($10 on Amazon).
> 
> The Alpha takes PC3-12800 204-pin RAM. So standard notebook size.*
> 
> 2 - Does the AlphaUI work with Windows 10? I have 10 running all computers in my house and I made the media recovery stick, and I really like 10.
> 
> *I'm running the Alpha UI on Windows 10 with no issues.*
> 
> 3 - My local exchange has a few in stock, but I think they're baseline systems. Barring the above upgrades I mentioned, is a baseline system plenty? My desktop is a powerhouse, but this machine would go under the TV and basically be a media machine, (very) light gaming, and anything in between.
> 
> *Haven't seen any hiccups with the Core i3 my unit has. Runs my Steam library fine. I haven't tried any emulators yet.*
> 
> 4 - I can't for some reason pull up any I/O information on it. What options are available?
> 
> 
> 
> *There is another USB 2.0 port underneath in a compartment.*
> 
> Thanks gents!


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donnysaengkio*
> 
> 
> (cable management happening soon)


where you get that bracket from ? what's it called, is it a generic model or specific to the alpha


----------



## donnysaengkio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pip Boy*
> 
> where you get that bracket from ? what's it called, is it a generic model or specific to the alpha


It's by HIDEIt Mounts: http://hideitmounts.com/products/hideit-alien-alienware-alpha-steam-machine-vesa-under-desk-wall-mount-oembed


----------



## RaMMuT

Hi everyone,

Im replying to my own thread cuz noone cares (insert spongebob meme).

Just want to give you guys a heads up to not get the Samsung Evo 850 right now because it has compatibility issues with Windows 10.

I ended up going with the Crucible MX200 500GB instead (It might be a tiny bit less faster but it has more support and is windows 10 compatible).

I also recommend that you guys get your SSD's from instore if it's a samsung, because if you buy it online from amazon and it's shipped from outside the US or something, the warranty is only good for one month apparently and not for 5 years. So be careful with that.

So I just returned the Samsung and went for the Crucible. I also got it from BestBuy so I have a 3 year manufacturing warranty but Crucible is durable and has good reputation.

Alpha on!


----------



## Colossus1090

Hoping to find one of these cheap on black Friday


----------



## gbreslin

Just an fyi, fallout 4 is sexy on the i5, 16gb ram and a 1tb 840 evo.

I've put in 32 hours as of today and while I wear headphones, I've checked for ramping fans or overly hot temps.


----------



## Pandatsu

Hi folks, I'm new to this thread but spent hours reading half of all the previous posts so guess I'm half knowledgable.

I've got a base model in May thought I'd never game again and leave it in the living room for a good looking HTPC.

Normally i use my new xps13 for productivity and browsing.

Then old friends took me back playing WoW so I have to bring the alpha on my desk since that's the only thing I have with dedicated graphic card. its 860m handled the game suprisingly well, tho the ram and hdd were pain in the ass.

I planned build a gaming machine but finally put it off since i couldn't workout a good itx solution but don't want a tower even a mid tower.

I decided to wait for deals on alienware laptop, upgraded my alpha with 250g evo850 and 8 gb ram( $60 vs $35 for 4gb, i went with better $ per gb) thought i can put these on the laptop once i got it. Then i discovered this site and knew that I can actually upgrade the cpu.

now i'm thinking about upgrade my alpha rather than buying another laptop for budget reason, a cpu cost me Aus$170-$500 that's nothing compared to a alienware laptop with a decent cpu nowadays.

the 860m won't last long , after maybe one year or so I definitely need better so my plan is , to upgrade to a 4690k/4790k, play until 860m needs retire then put back the crap cpu and hdd as the HTPC it was, build another with the ssd and 4690k I've got and some cheap b85 with quality.

i know that 4690k/4790k with 88w TDP will be downclocked as people say, but many of those said only when it's at full load. so i'm wondering what if i'm only running WoW, some webpage and light program? should i expect its full potential at 3.9/4.4gh or down to 3.0ish?

Would it help if I shut down two cores of the cpu to help reduce the load/power needs therefore reach a high frequency, and is this possible in bios or by software? if that's possible then 4690k has better value for me but 4790k gives me instant 4.4g tbed clockspeed and other overkilled features for me.


----------



## Pandatsu

Wow , I did some google and learned shut down the cores would not do much help for saving the bills aka power consumtion of the cpu so had to rule out anything with a TDP over 65W.

just got my 4790T chip checked out . found a brit posting it on ebay.us for 188.88 gbp inc. shipping, worked out to be usd290 or aud420, i think i got a good deal.

I'm still exciting !

pound for pound i believe i3 4170 is the best for most people, and it's cheap and popular so easy to get rib of if you wanna upgrade further.

I think I made an impulse buy out there, as 4170 at aud 170/us 120 would suits my WoW needs for at least one year.


----------



## ramonrdz1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandatsu*
> 
> Wow , I did some google and learned shut down the cores would not do much help for saving the bills aka power consumtion of the cpu so had to rule out anything with a TDP over 65W.
> 
> just got my 4790T chip checked out . found a brit posting it on ebay.us for 188.88 gbp inc. shipping, worked out to be usd290 or aud420, i think i got a good deal.
> 
> I'm still exciting !
> 
> pound for pound i believe i3 4170 is the best for most people, and it's cheap and popular so easy to get rib of if you wanna upgrade further.
> 
> I think I made an impulse buy out there, as 4170 at aud 170/us 120 would suits my WoW needs for at least one year.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aj654987*
> 
> Im assuming this is just a seller who swaps out the CPU then resells the unit for profit?
> 
> Either way, there are 2 seperate issues with the 88 watt Intel Core i7-4790K processor - 4.0GHz with TURBO BOOST to 4.4GHz.
> 
> 1. thermal throttling - the CPU/motherboard will self throttle the speed to keep temperatures within spec. The cooler was designed for a 35 watt CPU
> 
> 2. power throttling - again, the motherboard and extrnal cpu was designed for a 35 watt cpu. People have had some success using 55 watt cpu's but I am betting it cant provide the full 88 watt
> 
> bottom line: it will never hit the 4-4.4 ghz advertised speeds. The bios also does not have any ability to select the multiplier so the K series is pointless. It makes sense the bios wouldnt have the option as any K series CPU is outside of the designed wattage anyways.


why no love for the 4370?


----------



## Pandatsu

imo 4170 is too good for the money,

if 4170 isn't enough for you, no way 4370 will ,

if 4170 is enough, i will go with 4170 + bottle of decent cheap wine+ prime steak over 4370, unless i'm vegan


----------



## aj654987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramonrdz1986*
> 
> why no love for the 4370?


Someone earlier in the thread was saying the 4370 was giving them over heating problems while others confirmed the 4170 was working well, that was enough to convince me to get the 4170.

There is about a $20-30 difference for minimal performance gain. The differences are:

100mhz higher
4mb cache vs 3mb cache
4600 vs 4400 graphics

as far as I can tell the graphics have the same number of pipelines with only a clockspeed difference so that shouldnt be affecting temperatures. I dont see how 100mhz could affect them either so my only guess is the cache?

Other than that, theres no other reason you CANT run the 4370, go for it and let us know how it goes. I think theres only one guy on here that tried it and had bad luck.

I delidded my 4170 and reapplied thermal paste, the stock cooler isnt that great, its all aluminum and painted, even the portion where it contacts the CPU is painted and its got ridges on it. You could probably really improve temps by removing the paint and lap the hell out of it to make it flat.


----------



## Jonny eSports

I have the i7 model with a SSD (I regret not just getting the i3 and upgrading things but I got a pretty decent deal but anyway), I'm thinking my next upgrade to be the processor to a 4790t. So just curious if people thought the 4770t is a significant of enough upgrade over the 4765t I have? Or should I upgrade the 8gb to 16gb instead? Or even go for buying a larger power supply and go crazy with a 4790k but am a bit unconfident that in it staying cool enough (so if anyone there's anyone with experience with that upgrade, let me know).

I'm hoping for a boost in both streaming while gaming and video editing.


----------



## myunk

Hello, I purchased the Alpha at Best Buy last week. I immediately upgraded to a Sandisk 480GB SSD and added an 8GB Memory module. I'd like to upgrade the CPU. I see a ton of info in here on that subject but I'm looking for info on what i5 or i7 would be the best bang for the buck. I'm a little scared to put in an 85W CPU when Dell sells these with a 35W CPU.

Please help!!!


----------



## Jonny eSports

From what I understand, without buying a bigger power supply, it'll still run higher power demanding processors (like the 4790k) but will bottleneck them anyway. Hence why lots of people save the money and go for a t or s processor.


----------



## Pandatsu

the bottleneck isn't just the power issue, also thermal.

the heatsink is designed for a T series cpu, which normally runs at voltage 0.9~-1.0v ( not rememering my cpu=z reading exactly), even if you put bigger psu for a cpu with 88w-95w TPD to meet its power needs, the heatsink won't be able to maintain its temperature for those cpu running at 1.2~v voltage


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaMMuT*
> 
> Just want to give you guys a heads up to not get the Samsung Evo 850 right now because it has compatibility issues with Windows 10.


Don't know where you got that from. I've been running my Samsung Evo 850 since around July/August with Windows 10 and it hasn't missed a beat, goes great.


----------



## moonshiner420

I would love if it did then it would be easy to keep if gpu could be setup externally if any one finds it possible let me know


----------



## myunk

I've looked on Newegg and eBay for a T series Core i5 and or i7 and I don't find many. The ones I do see are about the same price as a K series. I guess I would like to know what CPU's folks here are running and I will choose one of those to upgrade to.


----------



## spoonablehippo

Hi Guy,

Wanted to upgrade my Alpha's RAM and have been given these!
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/16gb-(2x8gb)-corsair-vengeance-performance-ddr3-so-dimm-pc3-14900-(1866)-204-pin-non-ecc-cas-10-10-1

Any good?? Cheers


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

They will be fine, but note that the motherboard will only run them at max 1600mhz


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEELJOCKEY*
> 
> They will be fine, but note that the motherboard will only run them at max 1600mhz


Cheers!

Also, just ordered the i7 Alpha, but it states that it comes with a 2TB HDD.

However on the Dell site, they only sell them with 1TB, but I see they are now 7200RM instead of the original (and criticised) 5400RPM!?

Do you know if they changed the HDD sizes when they moved from 5400 to 7200RM drives??

Basically what I'm trying to figure out is, is my new Alpha an older version with a slow 5400RPM drive! I'll find out when it arrives, but would like to know now so that I can order an SSD.

Cheers Guys


----------



## hermitmaster

Does yours come with an Xbox controller? The new ones do not.


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Does yours come with an Xbox controller? The new ones do not.


Ahhhhh, yes it does! Didn't realise the newer Alpha's don't come with a 360 controller, but your right they don't!

So I've got the older 5400RPM then, bugger lol


----------



## hermitmaster

The 5400rpm drives are as bad as people say. Setup was painfully slow. I just went through it on Tuesday and immediately put in a 1TB Crucial M500; it's great now!


----------



## spoonablehippo

So, got my i7 alpha yesterday and al seems ok. Although when starting GTA V I get an error message stating that the CPU speed is not fast enough!? :-(

What is the basic specs of the i7 compared to the i5? Might sell the i7 CPU and get an i5 as I only use it for gaming!


----------



## spoonablehippo

Another little update!

Seems I've got a bit of a hybrid Alpha.

It was advertised with a 2TB HDD, but it's actually only 1TB BUT it's the newer 7200RPM drive and my unit still came with the Xbox pad.

So a bit of a mix lol

Going to complain and see if I can get some money back though as its only got half the advertised hdd space


----------



## Jonny eSports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonshiner420*
> 
> I would love if it did then it would be easy to keep if gpu could be setup externally if any one finds it possible let me know


Nope. Our best hope is if Alienware updates the system with a new GPU that maybe there's some sort of upgrade program or at the very least it's cost-effective enough for us to buy a new one and just move all the parts we upgraded to it.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Well, it looks like my son is now upgrading, and I'm going to end up with the Base Alpha again. I'm thinking I'll upgrade to another SSD on my main PC, and then upgrade the Alpha with my current SSD. Then basically use it for an XBMC machine.


----------



## Six-Strings

I'm assuming I can't put in an i5-4460s in there due to wattage constraints?


----------



## 2010ngojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I'm assuming I can't put in an i5-4460s in there due to wattage constraints?


I think you can, but the system will lower the power consumption to prevent any problems.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I'm assuming I can't put in an i5-4460s in there due to wattage constraints?


Not really necessary. I swapped in a i3 4170 to improve single thread performance and that's more than enough to play just about anything out now.


----------



## Jonny eSports

Any Canadians here have any luck finding a 4790T or 4770T for purchase? Any search I do only brings up prebuilt systems. Don't 100% want to buy an entire computer just to take its processor (although at this point I'm considering it, heh)


----------



## MrSneis

I spent at least 4 months debating on pulling the trigger on one of these. I finally bit on a random one from Amazon marketplace.

I took the stock model and threw in an i3 4170, another 4gb stick, and 500gb Samsung 850 Evo. Installation was very easy, I also repasted the GPU. The hardest part is taking the case halves apart and putting them back together. There's a little bit of snap to the parts and if you don't line them up perfectly the edges can bow out a little.

My model is a Windows 8.1 with the OG Xbox 360 controller. The thought of the steam controller actually scares me away.

I requested a recovery drive from Dell (there's an official video on youtube somewhere with the link). Guess what? Dell Fedex overnighted this thing to me!

My issue right now is this:

Upgrading to Win10 right off the bat and installing the Hivemind software ( release 57? direct from dell drivers) = non functional console mode.

I found this reddit which is exactly what I have run into:
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlienwareAlpha/comments/3tr8u9/post_respawn_upgrade_to_win10_console_mode_wont/?

Anyone have any tips?

I noticed AW uses some janky ass upgrade process for Hivemind; you just set it to update from the software but that doesn't help when I can't even access the software to begin with. The AlphaUI / Hivemind software just screams n00b computer users to me but I still want to at least try it out.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Don't use the hiveminds own attempt to update itself after win10 upgrade. Found mine didn't work. Contacted Dell and they pointed me to the correct version of hivemind on their website to download and update. Should be in their drivers section.


----------



## Glokta

Hey guys great thread and useful info. Was wondering if anyone could assist me on where the best place is to buy an Alpha i3 or i5 (preferably) with a 360 controller/adapter in Australia. Is JB still clearing these lines or do they only have the i7? (And does their i7 come with the controller)? I noticed Dell upped the price by $100 for the i3 since last year which sucks as I'm getting into this at the wrong time it seems.

How is 360 controller support for games? I'm mainly looking to play older Multiplatform titles like Fallout: New Vegas with controller support in 1080p and mods.


----------



## Six-Strings

Every game I played on steam had exemplary support for the Xbox 360 controller (wired).


----------



## MrSneis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEELJOCKEY*
> 
> Don't use the hiveminds own attempt to update itself after win10 upgrade. Found mine didn't work. Contacted Dell and they pointed me to the correct version of hivemind on their website to download and update. Should be in their drivers section.


Not really because hivemind technically doesn't work after the Windows 10 upgrade; therefore how can it update itself if it doesn't work....

The Hivemind software from the dell drivers site is version .57. Per the AW rep's comments it sounds like .63 is available but only by updating to it from within the software.

My remaining theory is that because AlienUI is incompatible with 10, that upgrading to 10 before replacing AlienUI with Hivemind causes something to go amiss. Right now I've re-imaged back to 8.1; updated AlienUI to Hivemind, and will be re-upgrading to 10 again to see if it works.

It's funny, the respawn and upgrade to 10 process is not that bad because it doesn't take forever like back in the day. I guess it helps the machine has no valuable info in it yet.


----------



## squall458

Anyone know what is the best bang for your buck in terms of upgrading the CPU? I have the stock i3 alpha. The windows alpha. Not the new steam alpha.


----------



## Pandatsu

google dell outlet australia and go into there, buy refurbished i3 or maybe i5/i7 if you prefer, i recommond the base model. then buy your ram and ssd and cpu
the outlet doesn't always have stock but if you can wait for few days, normally there will be some stock available within a week.
as i remembered, the i3 refurb was 540-569 aud.
plus a 500g ssd, 4gb ram, i3 4170 in msy, total cost would be around 1000aud, then you can sell the i3-4130t and the 500gb hdd for about 150-200bucks


----------



## Glokta

So found a place I can snag the i3 Alpha for below $600 (AUD) - that a decent price? Any recommendations for cheap RAM upgrade to 8GB I can stick in, and an SSD in Australia?

More importantly, do I need to buy a RAM pack with two 4GB modules or one 8GB? Or can I just add 1x4GB RAM alongside the stock RAM to make 8GB total?


----------



## Pandatsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glokta*
> 
> So found a place I can snag the i3 Alpha for below $600 (AUD) - that a decent price? Any recommendations for cheap RAM upgrade to 8GB I can stick in, and an SSD?


below 600aud would be very good price, for other stuff i reckon msy or umart. they both have retail shops in sydney tho i don't know your whereabout, but you can always shop online. they are among the cheapest as I know


----------



## spoonablehippo

I've done a fresh install of Windows 10 on my Alpha, but have obviously lost the alienware software now!

Does anyone know where I can download the Alienware FX (I think that's what its called) so I can control the lights etc?

Not interested in hivemind at all, just have steam start in big picture mode & its perfect for me 

Also, I noticed when upgrading the ram that my fans are both different brands/makes! So they both sound a bit different.
Can I buy replacements? Are they standard??

Cheers


----------



## Glokta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandatsu*
> 
> below 600aud would be very good price, for other stuff i reckon msy or umart. they both have retail shops in sydney tho i don't know your whereabout, but you can always shop online. they are among the cheapest as I know


Would this one work?

http://www.scorptec.com.au/product/Memory/SODIMM/51773-KVR16LS11_4

And will it work fine with the stock 4GB RAM already in the Alpha?


----------



## btagreene

-delete


----------



## Kannibal

Sup Overclock Community?

This whole year I've been binge gaming in 4-player games with household and friends. Since it gets super tedious moving the desktop everywhere I set up my AMD laptop for this purpose but our library is very limited due to minimum requirements being a little too high even with the lowest of low settings. Gotta know if the Alienware Alpha will suit us perfectly or if I am better off putting together a whole separate mini-atx just for this purpose. Below I got a criteria checklist and you guys can let me know if ordering an Alpha from Dell should be in order and which config I should aim for.

What I plan to use it for:
•1080p/720p 60FPS Splitscreen or Local Multiplayer gaming
•Emulating PlayStation 2, Dreamcast, ZiNC, Model 2 and DEMUL at up-scaled 1080p [aware that speed is emulator dependent]
•Streaming or Recording fighting games [without game falling under 60FPS]

By the way, I've seen gameplay videos demonstrating the various configurations of the Alpha and I noticed the majority of the players lock the frames to 30. I understand that it's probably to maintain the highest playable settings possible but I intend to tweak them until I can get 60 steady frames without stressing the hardware if it's even possible. How low have you guys needed to pull down the settings in order to get 60FPS and which games did you need to do this for?

I appreciate all information.


----------



## MrSneis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSneis*
> 
> Not really because hivemind technically doesn't work after the Windows 10 upgrade; therefore how can it update itself if it doesn't work....
> 
> The Hivemind software from the dell drivers site is version .57. Per the AW rep's comments it sounds like .63 is available but only by updating to it from within the software.
> 
> My remaining theory is that because AlienUI is incompatible with 10, that upgrading to 10 before replacing AlienUI with Hivemind causes something to go amiss. Right now I've re-imaged back to 8.1; updated AlienUI to Hivemind, and will be re-upgrading to 10 again to see if it works.
> 
> It's funny, the respawn and upgrade to 10 process is not that bad because it doesn't take forever like back in the day. I guess it helps the machine has no valuable info in it yet.


I can verify that my findings were spot on; in other words if you start with a Win8 machine then upgrade straight away to 10 that something about the existing AlienUI will make it so that Hivemind .57 from the Dell site will not work (even after uninstall/reinstall).

To get around this, first update via AlienUI in Win8 THEN upgrade to Win10 (upgrading like this turns AlienUI to Hivemind). You should be good to go at that point without the need to download Hivemind from the Dell site. Note that the updating process here also updates tthe forceware driver which is a goodhing.

Also I am *this* close to ordering the Alpha carrying bag... it's $30 @ dell. Anyone have any recommendation?
http://accessories.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&sku=a7888952


----------



## Six-Strings

Save the money, wrap the Alpha in a t-shirt and stuff it into your backpack.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Save the money, wrap the Alpha in a t-shirt and stuff it into your backpack.


Lol I like it, awesome stuff


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSneis*
> 
> I can verify that my findings were spot on; in other words if you start with a Win8 machine then upgrade straight away to 10 that something about the existing AlienUI will make it so that Hivemind .57 from the Dell site will not work (even after uninstall/reinstall).
> 
> To get around this, first update via AlienUI in Win8 THEN upgrade to Win10 (upgrading like this turns AlienUI to Hivemind). You should be good to go at that point without the need to download Hivemind from the Dell site. Note that the updating process here also updates tthe forceware driver which is a goodhing.
> 
> Also I am *this* close to ordering the Alpha carrying bag... it's $30 @ dell. Anyone have any recommendation?
> http://accessories.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&sku=a7888952


Here is the link to the latest Hivemind

http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=9J8RC&fileId=3487764577&osCode=WT64A&productCode=alienware-alpha&languageCode=EN&categoryId=AP

Once I had upgradd to Win10, I deleted the current Hivemind as it wouldn't update itself, downloaded this from Dell and loaded. Works fine


----------



## cemm48

Hi guys;

I have my alpha (i5 model) a couple of months now and I have a problem maybe you guys can help.
A month ago I came to my house I powered up my alpha. After I pushed the power button I realized that I didn't get anything on the monitor but alpha was running (lights were on , fans were moving) . And nothing . I started to research on internet I've tried everything (I used another monitor, another hdmi cable, tried to power drain etc.)

After a month , I tried to open it and it was on I've got no problem everything went perfect just for a week and then I've got same problem plus it started to reset itself . What do you guys think the problem here?
By the way I'm from Turkey and I couldn't transfer my guarantee to here maybe I need to replace something (motherboard, cpu, hard drive, etc I don't really know this stuff well ). Maybe you guys can help me.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## homeless76

Hi,
I just received a base model Alpha with 500GB hdd, i3, and 4GB RAM.
I upgraded to 16GB DDRL RAM and 240GB SSD. Then updated to Windows 10 immediately. After that, I've been getting quite a few random reboots, the Alpha just restarted by itself (reboots were inconsistent).
I checked Event Viewer and the source was from "Kernel-Power, Event ID 41". I googled it to fine the solutions but nothing helped.
I tried clean refresh Windows 10 and the same problem still existed. I switched to a higher PSU (180W from my workstation) to see if the PSU came with the system was under-powered. However, I was still getting random reboots.

Thanks.


----------



## Six-Strings

So yeah, I bought the i3 / 8 GB / 1 TB config on a whim, now I'm finding out that it only supports one screen. You gotta be kidding me...


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> So yeah, I bought the i3 / 8 GB / 1 TB config on a whim, now I'm finding out that it only supports one screen. You gotta be kidding me...


Just grab a USB video adapter.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donnysaengkio*
> 
> It's by HIDEIt Mounts: http://hideitmounts.com/products/hideit-alien-alienware-alpha-steam-machine-vesa-under-desk-wall-mount-oembed


thanks


----------



## moosehaed

Has anyone found a solution to using alienFx with windows 10? Or any other way to access the lighting control in windows 10?

Thanks


----------



## moosehaed

When will dell/alienware fix alienFx to support windows 10? I have an alpha I purchased last spring that I upgraded to windows 10. AlienFx does not work with windows 10. Dell/Alienware does not list alienFx or command center under downloads for windows 10, only windows 8.

I see that they are now shiping Alienware Alphas with windows 10 preloaded. What are they using to control the lighting system with those?


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moosehaed*
> 
> When will dell/alienware fix alienFx to support windows 10? I have an alpha I purchased last spring that I upgraded to windows 10. AlienFx does not work with windows 10. Dell/Alienware does not list alienFx or command center under downloads for windows 10, only windows 8.
> 
> I see that they are now shiping Alienware Alphas with windows 10 preloaded. What are they using to control the lighting system with those?


When you go to Dell to download the drivers for Alienware Alpha, switch the OS to Windows 8.1. The command center is under that. I clean installed Windows 10 on a 500GB Samsung 850 Evo. I downloaded this command center (for Windows 8) and I have had zero issues and can change the colors of my Alpha all day long.


----------



## Rektifying

Deal Alert:

i5 4690T (2.5ghz / 3.5ghz boost @45w)
$195!

https://starmicroinc.net/intel-core-i5-4690t-2-5ghz-socket-1150-oem-cpu-sr1qt-cm8064601561613/?gclid=Cj0KEQiA4qSzBRCq1-iLhZ6Vsc0BEiQA1qt-zi77-NFxAZV1Y_6jaN9wosRiIrtsGZn3bloCAvpSTNcaAuOQ8P8HAQ&fullSite=1

I so ordered one! I have been holding out upgrading my Alpha as I was waiting to find a good deal on the 4690T. It is the best processor for the Alpha in my opinion! (Unless you want an overkill i7 4790T)
It is only 10w over the 35w i3 that comes stock. It is also 500mhz base / 500mhz boost faster than the i5 4590T. I feel this is a substantial increase being that's 25% performance bump.

EDIT: Price went up $25 the day after I ordered it. So it is now $215.00. Glad I ordered it when I did.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> Deal Alert:
> 
> i5 4690T (2.5ghz / 3.5ghz boost @45w)
> $195!
> 
> https://starmicroinc.net/intel-core-i5-4690t-2-5ghz-socket-1150-oem-cpu-sr1qt-cm8064601561613/?gclid=Cj0KEQiA4qSzBRCq1-iLhZ6Vsc0BEiQA1qt-zi77-NFxAZV1Y_6jaN9wosRiIrtsGZn3bloCAvpSTNcaAuOQ8P8HAQ&fullSite=1
> 
> I so ordered one! I have been holding out upgrading my Alpha as I was waiting to find a good deal on the 4690T. It is the best processor for the Alpha in my opinion! (Unless you want an overkill i7 4790T)
> It is only 10w over the 35w i3 that comes stock. It is also 500mhz base / 500mhz boost faster than the i5 4590T. I feel this is a substantial increase being that's 25% performance bump.


Nice find! Let us know how well she runs with it installed.


----------



## Face2Face

I got my base model Alpha last week and installed another 4GB DIMM and a 480GB SanDisk Ultra II SSD - The Alpha is benching pretty quick with with this SSD.



Boot times are almost instantaneous. In fact, I haven't seen a Windows PC boot as fast as this little Alpha with an SSD -5-6 seconds into desktop - pretty nuts.

I am having some issues though. I'm trying to get Hivemind to work and every time I open the app from the desktop, it just sits there an loads and loads; noting happens. I've upgraded it to Windows 10 and installed the SSD using the Alienware Repsawn app. I uninstalled Hivemind and downloaded the new version on Dell's website, and same thing... Anyone?


----------



## Rektifying

Hello Everyone,

To start I will say that my Alpha is currently my only PC. I had a pretty beast rig that I built myself before it, but with my job it was hardly getting used and ended up being complete overkill for my needs. So, I decided to sell it while it was still current gen, minimizing any losses. (I actually ended up profiting $20... lol) I knew from the beginning that I was going to buy an Alpha. I figured it would be perfect for my needs and the 860M would be plenty good enough. I originally wanted the i5 version, but Amazon had the i3 version on sale for $380.00 at the time. The price difference for the i5 version was about $300, so I figured I could always upgrade it myself for less. Also, the stock i5 was the 4590T, which had clock speeds of 2.0ghz / 3.0ghz Boost. I figured I would hold out for a 4690T with clock speeds of 2.5ghz / 3.5ghz Boost. A nice 25% bump and a little added longevity. Well, I finally found a good deal on one at $195.00, so I ordered it today! Looking at ebay I figure I can get $80 for the i3 easy, bringing my upgrade down to about $115.00. Not bad at all in my opinion! I was looking at the i5 4690S, but I figured I would play it safe and go with the 4690T. Avoiding any heat / throttling issues. Also, I read that 860M can consume up to 75w. 860M 75w + i5 4690S 65w = 140w. I believe that is 10w over the PSU rating, theoretically of course at max load.

Anyways, I am looking for a few good benchmarks to run. I am thinking one that focuses on CPU, one that focuses on GPU, and one that is overall. I was never big into benchmarking really so I am not really sure which to go with. I just want to see a before and after I guess.

Here is my current Alpha configuration:

Windows 10 (Clean install)
i3 4130T
8GB (4GB x 2) Corsair Vengeance DDR3L 1600 (9-9-9-24)
Samsung 850 Evo SSD

Any input would be appreciated. I will also update more when I receive it and get it installed.


----------



## moosehaed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> When you go to Dell to download the drivers for Alienware Alpha, switch the OS to Windows 8.1. The command center is under that. I clean installed Windows 10 on a 500GB Samsung 850 Evo. I downloaded this command center (for Windows 8) and I have had zero issues and can change the colors of my Alpha all day long.


I already tried that a few months ago.
I did the upgrade not a clean install. Think that might be the problem?


----------



## Rektifying

I am not sure why you are having issues. I wouldn't think that the clean install would matter. You are downloading the command center correct? I have it installed on my Alpha with Windows 10, working fine. I also bought my little brother an Alienware Alpha for Christmas this year. I have his all setup and running Windows 10 as well, no issues either. Try uninstalling it and re-installing it?


----------



## FIPOLINIO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> Deal Alert:
> 
> i5 4690T (2.5ghz / 3.5ghz boost @45w)
> $195!
> 
> https://starmicroinc.net/intel-core-i5-4690t-2-5ghz-socket-1150-oem-cpu-sr1qt-cm8064601561613/?gclid=Cj0KEQiA4qSzBRCq1-iLhZ6Vsc0BEiQA1qt-zi77-NFxAZV1Y_6jaN9wosRiIrtsGZn3bloCAvpSTNcaAuOQ8P8HAQ&fullSite=1
> 
> I so ordered one! I have been holding out upgrading my Alpha as I was waiting to find a good deal on the 4690T. It is the best processor for the Alpha in my opinion! (Unless you want an overkill i7 4790T)
> It is only 10w over the 35w i3 that comes stock. It is also 500mhz base / 500mhz boost faster than the i5 4590T. I feel this is a substantial increase being that's 25% performance bump.


Hey Rektifying! I don't know how the benchmarks are gonna be on the i5 you got, but should've saved the money and gotten an I3-4170 at 3.7GHz stock speed for $120, there are benchmarks in previous pages that shows the potential of the i3-4170 which is pretty underestimated because of being an i3, but it woke up the alpha more than other upgrades and more than the overkill/priced i5 and i7 that come with the other alpha models, I currently got one of these in my hands and waiting for my alpha to arrive!

Anyways when you get your new i5 let us now about the benchmarks and the results you get am sure it'll be a lot of help for the community! Also remember to delete the old drivers of the old processor otherwise you won't see any difference in the performance.

Best of luck looking forward for those results!









(Here is the link to the page with the benchmarks of the i3-4170, continue on trough the pages to see more results: http://www.overclock.net/t/1526246/alienware-alpha-owners-club/730 )


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIPOLINIO*
> 
> Hey Rektifying! I don't know how the benchmarks are gonna be on the i5 you got, but should've saved the money and gotten an I3-4170 at 3.7GHz stock speed for $120, there are benchmarks in previous pages that shows the potential of the i3-4170 which is pretty underestimated because of being an i3, but it woke up the alpha more than other upgrades and more than the overkill/priced i5 and i7 that come with the other alpha models, I currently got one of these in my hands and waiting for my alpha to arrive!
> 
> Anyways when you get your new i5 let us now about the benchmarks and the results you get am sure it'll be a lot of help for the community! Also remember to delete the old drivers of the old processor otherwise you won't see any difference in the performance.
> 
> Best of luck looking forward for those results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Here is the link to the page with the benchmarks of the i3-4170, continue on trough the pages to see more results: http://www.overclock.net/t/1526246/alienware-alpha-owners-club/730 )


Thank you for the info. I am seeing your point... The 4170 looks pretty beast. I have nothing against an i3. I was actually eyeing up the i3 4370 originally, not so much for the extra 100mhz compared to the 4170 but also the extra mb of cache. (4mb vs 3mb)
Have you heard any results with the 4370 in the Alpha?
I'm going to stick with my i5 though I think. It already shipped and I would get hit for a 20% restocking fee unless I lied and said it was defective. Even then I believe they only allow exchanges on CPUs. I haven't seen any posts regarding someone actually installing the 4690T and results. So I will be taking one for the team! HaHa. $195 is nothing to me and I feel it was honestly a great deal. And the $70-$80 I'll get for the i3 made it all the better.
What benches should I do? I would like to do atleast two, so I can do some comparing atleast.

Processors have drivers? News to me... lol How would I go about doing that? Or were you meaning update/re-install the chipset drivers? I'm pretty sure processors don't have drivers.... lol

EDIT:
I know this isn't something to base anything off of really, and it isn't 100% accurate. But, it does look like the i3 4170 is about as good as the i5 4690T. The i3 4370 pulls ahead in single core performance. That extra mb of cache goes a long way... The 4370 is a beast!

4170 vs 4690T
http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i5-4690T-vs-Intel-Core-i3-4170

4370 vs 4690T
http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i5-4690T-vs-Intel-Core-i3-4370

Also, reading those posts in your link referring to the Alpha throttling processors over 54w makes me even happier with my choice. I almost ordered a 4690S but I played it safe and went with the T @45w. May be a good thing and for better reasons than I thought.


----------



## squall458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIPOLINIO*
> 
> Hey Rektifying! I don't know how the benchmarks are gonna be on the i5 you got, but should've saved the money and gotten an I3-4170 at 3.7GHz stock speed for $120, there are benchmarks in previous pages that shows the potential of the i3-4170 which is pretty underestimated because of being an i3, but it woke up the alpha more than other upgrades and more than the overkill/priced i5 and i7 that come with the other alpha models, I currently got one of these in my hands and waiting for my alpha to arrive!
> 
> Anyways when you get your new i5 let us now about the benchmarks and the results you get am sure it'll be a lot of help for the community! Also remember to delete the old drivers of the old processor otherwise you won't see any difference in the performance.
> 
> Best of luck looking forward for those results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Here is the link to the page with the benchmarks of the i3-4170, continue on trough the pages to see more results: http://www.overclock.net/t/1526246/alienware-alpha-owners-club/730 )


Where can you get the 4179 for $120? How much is the stock I3 that came with the alpha worth?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

So, I'm getting the Alpha back and was looking at local co-op split screen games (Alpha is going in the living room this time), and I mostly find horrible looking 8bit NES looking games. I don't get it.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall458*
> 
> Where can you get the 4179 for $120? How much is the stock I3 that came with the alpha worth?


You can get the 4170 on Amazon right now for $118.00. The i3 4370 is $140.00. I personally would just pay the extra $20 for the 4370. The extra 100mhz won't make a huge difference but you would be surprised the added performance from the extra mb of cache. (4mb vs 3mb)

That is how I am though. If I am going to upgrade from an i3 to an i3, I am going to get the best to make it more worth my time and money.

This is also why I went with an i5. Something about upgrading an i3 to a better i3 still seemed kind of like a waste. I do get how i3s are plenty enough. Most programs will only use 1 or 2 cores. So I can see how a 4170 and 4370 would really shine being they have such a high base clock and hyperthreading. Had I thought about this prior to ordering the i5 4690T, I probably would have ordered the 4370 and saved myself $60. Who knows though, down the road I may want to get some newer games that use all 4 cores and take full advantage of the i5.

EDIT: I forgot that most games don't support or "use" hyperthreading. So this makes me feel better about my choice. I am back and forth with this i3 vs i5 in the Alpha. I'm done thinking and talking about it. I ordered the i5 and it is on the way. So it is what it is. lol. I will update my findings when I get it installed and compare some benchmarks to the i3 4130T.


----------



## ZL580

Games not using hyperthrrading is incorrect. A desktop i3 routinely outperforms the fastest amd desktop processors in minimun and average FPS. Hyperthreading is only marginally slower than actual cores. My point is, because the Alpha is stuck with a low spec video solution, I would just pair it with the fastest i3 you can afford.

Btw it was reported earlier that the i3 4370 ran pretty hot in these alphas. Remember these heatsink/fan combinations are made to cool 35w CPUs. It will struggle with higher wattage. I put a an "i5" 4570T in mine, which is actually a 2 core hyperthreaded processor with turbo boost, essentially an i3 with turbo. It would hit max turbo of 3.6 for a aplit second before dropping back to 3.4 or so while gaming. I wish I had just gone with a 4170 and seen what it would do. I dont think the 4170 holds at 3.7 because of the lower wattage of the motherboard supply....


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> Games not using hyperthrrading is incorrect. A desktop i3 routinely outperforms the fastest amd desktop processors in minimun and average FPS. Hyperthreading is only marginally slower than actual cores. My point is, because the Alpha is stuck with a low spec video solution, I would just pair it with the fastest i3 you can afford.
> 
> Btw it was reported earlier that the i3 4370 ran pretty hot in these alphas. Remember these heatsink/fan combinations are made to cool 35w CPUs. It will struggle with higher wattage. I put a an "i5" 4570T in mine, which is actually a 2 core hyperthreaded processor with turbo boost, essentially an i3 with turbo. It would hit max turbo of 3.6 for a aplit second before dropping back to 3.4 or so while gaming. I wish I had just gone with a 4170 and seen what it would do. I dont think the 4170 holds at 3.7 because of the lower wattage of the motherboard supply....


I see. I just heard that most games won't utilize hyper threading. Obviously doesn't mean that this is true.

I see what you are saying about the wattage. After I posted I looked up having an i3 4370 in the Alpha and it does sound like it runs pretty hot. Glad I didn't go that route now. Its unfortunate though, the 4370 is a beast! Considering standard i3s use 54w I believe, than it is probably a good thing that I went with what I did. The i5 4690T I ordered is 2.5 base, 3.5 boost @45w max. That is ultimately the main reason I went with it, the 45w tdp. Only being 10w over stock, I am hoping there are no throttling issues.

I will be doing some testing and monitoring it during usage / gaming. I will update my findings.


----------



## FIPOLINIO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> I see. I just heard that most games won't utilize hyper threading. Obviously doesn't mean that this is true.
> 
> I see what you are saying about the wattage. After I posted I looked up having an i3 4370 in the Alpha and it does sound like it runs pretty hot. Glad I didn't go that route now. Its unfortunate though, the 4370 is a beast! Considering standard i3s use 54w I believe, than it is probably a good thing that I went with what I did. The i5 4690T I ordered is 2.5 base, 3.5 boost @45w max. That is ultimately the main reason I went with it, the 45w tdp. Only being 10w over stock, I am hoping there are no throttling issues.
> 
> I will be doing some testing and monitoring it during usage / gaming. I will update my findings.


Update on my Alpha and my i3-4170: I've been monitoring the Temps and there's not any sign of throttling whatsoever, the max that the Alpha can handle is 54w for its processor, been running so far constantly at full 3.7GHz. Will be updating later on with some benchmarks of my own.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIPOLINIO*
> 
> Update on my Alpha and my i3-4170: I've been monitoring the Temps and there's not any sign of throttling whatsoever, the max that the Alpha can handle is 54w for its processor, been running so far constantly at full 3.7GHz. Will be updating later on with some benchmarks of my own.


Nice man! I see what people were saying now about the 4170 being the sweet spot. To me that is a pretty substantial bump in performance as well, going from 2900mhz on the stock i3 to 3700mhz. Keep us updated.

I hope I don't regret ordering the i5 4690T. I'm starting to have buyers remorse and I haven't even received it yet. lol. It doesnt matter now though, the only way I would eat the 20% restocking fee would be if it didn't work with the Alpha due to compatibility. I didn't fully understand how most programs and things done in normal daily usage only utilize one or two cores. So stuff like that would perform slightly better on the 4170 than my 4690T. I am "assuming" that when the 4690T is only using one or two cores it will run closer to the 3.5 mark. 200mhz under the 4170.
This is why I waited it out to get an i5. I could have gotten a good deal on a 4590T which runs at 2.0ghz, 3.0ghz boost. Then when I looked into Intel 4th gen i5s I seen the 4690T, which is the best T version. I also looked at the i7 4790T, but they are way overpriced and way overkill for the Alpha in my opinion.


----------



## squall458

Why cant the alpha overclock the cpu?


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall458*
> 
> Why cant the alpha overclock the cpu?


What do you mean by "overclock"? If the processor has boost such as an i5 it will boost, but I am pretty sure only K series Intel CPUs can be actually overclocked. It would be a waste to put a K series in the Alpha though. The external power supply probably wouldnt even run a K at full stock speeds without throttling, let alone over clocked. Also, I doubt there is any clock controls in the BIOS.


----------



## ZL580

Alpha cannot overclock because of BIOS cooling and power delivery.

Cant remember who asked but as far as emulation, the i3 is the better option too as the programs use a maximum of 2 cores and prefer mhz over anything else.

Rek: if you can cancel your order I would. Your only benefit of having 4 true cores will be multitasking, not gaming. You will actually lose speed in games that are CPU intensive.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> Alpha cannot overclock because of BIOS cooling and power delivery.
> 
> Cant remember who asked but as far as emulation, the i3 is the better option too as the programs use a maximum of 2 cores and prefer mhz over anything else.
> 
> Rek: if you can cancel your order I would. Your only benefit of having 4 true cores will be multitasking, not gaming. You will actually lose speed in games that are CPU intensive.


If you read all of my posts you would know that it already shipped and Star Micro charges a 20% restocking fee on refunded returns of CPUs. Exchanges for same product only pretty much. I'm not throwing away $40... lol. The 4690T will be fine for me. I know for a fact it will crap on the stock 2.9ghz 4130T so that is good for me. When only using two cores it will be running at 3.4-3.5ghz @45w max, I will see no throttling I am sure.

And I am not sure what you mean by CPU intensive games, but games that use all 4 cores are going to run better than any i3 I would think. There are already a few games out that require a quad core and if it wasn't for hyperthreading making an i3 appear to be a quad core they wouldn't even run on them. (Just like they won't on the pentiums) Only time will tell though.

It will be delivered on Tuesday, so tomorrow I am going to be running several benchmarks and noting FPS in all of my games. FPS comparison in games is as close to real world testing as I can get. I will update my findings. Interested to see GTA V differences. I know benchmarks don't mean everything, but if you think gaining 10-15 FPS in a game doesn't mean anything either, than what does?? lol

I just read through Star Micros return policy. It is pretty wicked. The 15% to 25% restocking fee applies to unopened products, 20% for CPUs and the free shipping they gave you is removed from the refund as well. Open CPUs can be exchanged only, and for same product. 30 day warranty, then its on manufacture. I don't blame them though.I really don't. They can't sell an open CPU as new, so why should they have to eat any cost because someone ordered the wrong product or changed their mind. Exchanges on defective products is fully covered though. This is more than fair in my opinion.
Do I wish I would have went with an i3 4170 or 4370? Maybe, I'm not sure yet. But that is what I ordered, so I am sticking with it now.


----------



## ZL580

Real time strategy games and MMO are almost always cpu intensive, one of the most popular games in the world WoW is cpu intensive.

The list goes on;
Battlefield (online)
Watchdogs
Arma3 (DayZ)

Anyway, beyond emulation the integrated Nvidia GPU is the bottleneck over 720p (medium details) the alpha is what it is.

The best money spent is on an SSD and 8gb total memory. Overclocking the Nvidia and keeping the 4130T is almost as good as it gets +/- a few single digit fps. Throwing $100+ on a processor is not worth it at all. Trust me I tried.

The new alphas come with a 4170T...


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> Real time strategy games and MMO are almost always cpu intensive, one of the most popular games in the world WoW is cpu intensive.
> 
> The list goes on;
> Battlefield (online)
> Watchdogs
> Arma3 (DayZ)
> 
> Anyway, beyond emulation the integrated Nvidia GPU is the bottleneck over 720p (medium details) the alpha is what it is.
> 
> The best money spent is on an SSD and 8gb total memory. Overclocking the Nvidia and keeping the 4130T is almost as good as it gets +/- a few single digit fps. Throwing $100+ on a processor is not worth it at all. Trust me I tried.
> 
> The new alphas come with a 4170T...


I definitely agree with you. The best money spent is upgrading the ram to 8GB and swapping the HDD for a SSD. When I ordered my Alpha, I also ordered a Corsair Vengeance 8GB dual channel ram kit and a Samsung 850 Evo. I powered up the alpha just to verify functionality then immediately opened it up to upgrade.

I also noticed that Dell has upgraded the CPUs in the stock configs. They also appear to have ditched the 5400rpm HDD for a 7200rpm. I give them props for that. The old stock drives were pretty slow, but I have been using SSDs since 2010 so I guess any HDD is going to seem super slow to me.

Upgrading the CPU is debatable I guess. I mean, the old stock i3 was a 2.9ghz. Replacing it with a 4170/4370 is a 800/900mhz increase. Now how much that will show in games I am not sure. I'm still trying to debate the pros and cons of an i3 vs i5 upgrade. Faster clocked dual core vs lower clocked quad core. An i7 would be straight overkill, in my opinion.

Now, my Alpha is my only computer. I had a custom built rig prior to the Alpha, which I sold due to how much I work, how little it was getting used, and how overkill it was for my needs. The Alpha is perfect for my needs. I went with an i5 because I felt it would give me a little added longevity and be a little better with multitasking. The main games I play are League of Legends and WoW. (Only PVP in WoW really) I bought Skyrim and Borderlands 2 recently on the Steam Sale. I also play some GTA V here and there. I know WoW is CPU intensive, not sure about the others. (Leagues is nothing intensive, lol)

At the end of the day my i5 upgrade may have been a waste. Not nearly as big of a waste as some of these custom rigs people poor money into. The Alpha being my only computer, I would like it to be good and fast all around. That, is why I went with an i5.


----------



## ZL580

WoW is only cpu stressed during 25 man raids. You should be fine. Sounds like u are at peace with your decision, now go play and have fun


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> WoW is only cpu stressed during 25 man raids. You should be fine. Sounds like u are at peace with your decision, now go play and have fun


I don't raid in WoW at all anymore. It used to be all I did, just got sick of it. I only PVP now. I am sure I will see some added performance in my large battlegrounds from the i5.

As far as at peace goes, not really. lol. I am having some regrets after further review. If I could go back, I would have given the i3 4370 a go. I should have done more research before I made my purchase. It is what it is though. At least I am curing my curiosity, as I have been wondering how the 4690T would run in the Alpha since I got it, being it is the best 4th Gen T processor, under the i7s.

I could still easily get the 4370, I could order one right now if I really wanted to. Then just return the i5 when I get it and take the 20% hit from the restocking fee. I don't like throwing away money though.

I need to just shut up and wait to see how it performs. Who knows, maybe I will be glad I went with the 4690T. I will know on Mon-Tues at the latest.


----------



## ZL580

WoW only utilizes 2 cores, my buddy had a older i7 920 (4-core+hyperthreading @ 2.6ghz) he only plays WoW so we swapped his processor and board for a Pentium G3258 (2-cores no hyperthreading @ 3.2ghz) and overclocked to 4.4ghz. It was like a 100% improvement in his 25 man raids.

Just a heads up, when Im spitting out these facts its not to bash your decision at all, but more to share information with all the new guys that come on here looking for input too.

4170 is $99 at a microcenter if you have one in your area


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> I don't raid in WoW at all anymore. It used to be all I did, just got sick of it. I only PVP now. I am sure I will see some added performance in my large battlegrounds from the i5.
> 
> As far as at peace goes, not really. lol. I am having some regrets after further review. If I could go back, I would have given the i3 4370 a go. I should have done more research before I made my purchase. It is what it is though. At least I am curing my curiosity, as I have been wondering how the 4690T would run in the Alpha since I got it, being it is the best 4th Gen T processor, under the i7s.
> 
> I could still easily get the 4370, I could order one right now if I really wanted to. Then just return the i5 when I get it and take the 20% hit from the restocking fee. I don't like throwing away money though.
> 
> I need to just shut up and wait to see how it performs. Who knows, maybe I will be glad I went with the 4690T. I will know on Mon-Tues at the latest.


If you decide you don't want the i5, let me know. I'd be willing to trade a 4170 plus cash. I just put in the 4170 on black Friday. It runs fine, but I will end up doing multitasking and some programming on my Alpha, so more cores will be beneficial for me. I was gonna buy a 4590S, but they were out of stock.


----------



## Rektifying

The 4170 for $99 is a damn good deal! Where are these microcenters at? I have never heard of them until I seen their website.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> The 4170 for $99 is a damn good deal! Where are these microcenters at? I have never heard of them until I seen their website.


I don't think there are any in Wisconsin. There's one about 40 minutes from my house.

*edit*
Closest for you would be in MN or IL.


----------



## Rektifying

Yes I looked. Closest to me is Chicago IL. Newegg has the 4170 currently available for $109.99.

I wonder why the 4370 runs "so" hot? It is only clocked 100mhz over the 4170 and has an extra mb of cache.


----------



## ZL580

Newegg has it for $110 too.

Pcpartpicker.com is your friend.

Careful with that website, with it, the impulse buy is strong.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> Yes I looked. Closest to me is Chicago IL. Newegg has the 4170 currently available for $109.99.
> 
> I wonder why the 4370 runs "so" hot? It is only clocked 100mhz over the 4170 and has an extra mb of cache.


It has a different iGPU that generates more heat.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> It has a different iGPU that generates more heat.


ohhhhh. I didn't realize the iGPU was different. Now that would make sense. Can it not be completely disabled?


----------



## squall458

Im going to bit the bullet and get the i3-4170. So I just want to make sure before I blow my money on it, even with the higher TDP of 54W, it runs at top speeds on the alpha without throttling?
How much is the stock 4170T worth if I sold it?


----------



## FIPOLINIO

I can confirm that the 4170 runs without throttling
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall458*
> 
> Im going to bit the bullet and get the i3-4170. So I just want to make sure before I blow my money on it, even with the higher TDP of 54W, it runs at top speeds on the alpha without throttling?
> How much is the stock 4170T worth if I sold it?


I can confirm that the 4170 runs without throttling, haven't been able to post much on the forums since I've been busy with studies, but you can go to this page of the forums and get a reference that the little 4170 is a beast for the alpha









http://www.overclock.net/t/1526246/alienware-alpha-owners-club/730

Been playing with the alpha and this cpu and just got to say its amazing so far.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall458*
> 
> Im going to bit the bullet and get the i3-4170. So I just want to make sure before I blow my money on it, even with the higher TDP of 54W, it runs at top speeds on the alpha without throttling?
> How much is the stock 4170T worth if I sold it?


The i3 4130T sells for about $70-80 on eBay. So I would say you could probably pull $80 for it. Upgrading the CPU in the Alpha to the 4170 right now does seem like a no brainer, being you can get it for $100-$110 right now. The upgrade can ultimately only end up costing you $20 after you sell the stock CPU.

If only I had thought of this myself, sooner.... lol.


----------



## Rektifying

I have been scrolling through this thread but it is far to large.

Has anyone confirmed if the 4690S runs well in the Alpha without any throttling? I know someone posted that anything over 54w will throttle, but I would like to know how this was confirmed. Someone on another forum asked me about 65w i5 S CPUs in the Alpha in general, and I know I seen the 4690S mentioned earlier in this thread.

Also, I seen where people have mentioned using a larger power brick (AW 17) with the Alpha for added power to use a higher wattage CPU. Has this ever been confirmed to actually do anything? I myself would guess that if you hooked a larger power brick to the Alpha, that it would still pull the same power it does with the stock. I'm sure the BIOS and whatever hardware inside the Alpha related to power distribution (chip on the mobo) probably has a max wattage that it will pull. I mean, I would hope that if you hooked a 330w X51 PSU up that the Alpha wouldn't just fry it's own board trying to power a massive OC on a 4770K that someone dropped in the Alpha, with the lid off and closed loop water cooler hanging off the side.

I'm still on the fence with my 4690T... LOL. I'm sure a lot of you are like "oh this guy again". I did contact Star Micro and they said they would cut me a break on the restocking fee, charging me 15% instead of 20%. lol. So I would lose $30 + $6 that I paid for shipping + whatever it cost me to ship it back. So I would be tossing $40 out the window minimum, because I am dumb and didn't do enough research prior to purchasing. Which is VERY odd for me, as I always do tons of research before I purchase anything, especially any type of tech/electronic.


----------



## Pandatsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> I have been scrolling through this thread but it is far to large.
> 
> Has anyone confirmed if the 4690S runs well in the Alpha without any throttling? I know someone posted that anything over 54w will throttle, but I would like to know how this was confirmed. I'm just curious is all.
> 
> I know some of you made very good points about sticking with an i3. With most usage only using 1 or 2 cores, it makes since that a higher clocked i3 will outperform a lower clocked i5 in "most" cases generally speaking.


and I'm actually thinking, if 4690S or even an 4790s would throttle, would it be working on its full ghz if I shut down two cores of it and if I could do this in bios?


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandatsu*
> 
> and I'm actually thinking, if 4690S or even an 4790s would throttle, would it be working on its full ghz if I shut down two cores of it and if I could do this in bios?


The BIOS is very limited on the Alpha. You wouldn't be able to disable two cores. Also, why would you want to? At that point, you are far better off purchasing an i3 4170 / 4370. Especially if you were to do that on the i5. You would end up with two cores, instead of two hyperthreaded cores.


----------



## Pandatsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> The BIOS is very limited on the Alpha. You wouldn't be able to disable two cores. Also, why would you want to? At that point, you are far better off purchasing an i3 4170 / 4370. Especially if you were to do that on the i5. You would end up with two cores, instead of two hyperthreaded cores.


well I thought i would be getting the high clockspeed for gaming if shut down the cores helps the throttle issue, but you were right, that was just reducing i7 to i3 and stupid


----------



## spoonablehippo

So, been reading this thread but all this CPU talk has got me very confused lol

I've just got an Alpha with an i7-4785T

It was a gift so not worried that it may be overkill etc.

What is the best CPU to put n the Alpha? Or shall I just leave it as it is?


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> So, been reading this thread but all this CPU talk has got me very confused lol
> 
> I've just got an Alpha with an i7-4785T
> 
> It was a gift so not worried that it may be overkill etc.
> 
> What is the best CPU to put n the Alpha? Or shall I just leave it as it is?


What you have there is a multi-tasking beast with 8 threads. However, programs and games that only use one or two cores will leave you with your max clock speed of 3.2ghz. (Which is many) In these cases you would be better off with an i3 4170/4370 3.7ghz/3.8ghz. However, replacing an i7 with an i3 seems pretty silly. lol.

If you had the i7 4790T, that would be boss! When only Single and Dual cores used you would have clock speeds of 3.8/3.9!


----------



## Rektifying

I've bought a TON of stuff online and never had a UPS or FedEx package come late. Of all packages to be late, my 4690T. WHY? It departed Minneapolis so I know it will be here tomorrow though.

I have done 3 CPU benchmarks and 1 graphics benchmark. I noted my FPS in all my games as well. (Which was my main focus) I know its not really fair to compare the i3 4130T to the i5 4690T, facing a 2.9 dual core against a 3.5 quad core in benchmarks. The whole point is for me to see the performance increase, what I paid for.

I'm happy with my decision on the i5 the more I thought about it. In programs or games that only use one or two cores, my i5 "should" run at 3500mhz. Only 200mhz under the i3 4170. Then in programs or games that will utilize a quad core, I should receive better results then if I went with a dual core.
I feel the 4690T is the *best all around CPU for my Alpha and being my Alpha is my only computer, it makes sense to me to go with it. Now if my Alpha was a secondary computer, hooked up to my living room TV or bedroom TV, then an i3 is a no brainer. All of this is based on my opinion of course.

* When you consider the Alphas thermal and power restrictions.


----------



## CheapskateGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> So, been reading this thread but all this CPU talk has got me very confused lol
> 
> I've just got an Alpha with an i7-4785T
> 
> It was a gift so not worried that it may be overkill etc.
> 
> What is the best CPU to put n the Alpha? Or shall I just leave it as it is?


That's about as good as you can get. As for upgrades I would just play around with it and enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> So, been reading this thread but all this CPU talk has got me very confused lol
> 
> I've just got an Alpha with an i7-4785T
> 
> It was a gift so not worried that it may be overkill etc.
> 
> What is the best CPU to put n the Alpha? Or shall I just leave it as it is?


Yeah, don't worry about the CPU. May as well stick with what you have. Being the i7 Alpha comes with 8GB of ram, you are good there as well. If you can, upgrade it to a SSD. That will give you a pretty big performance boost and leave you with a pretty pimped out Alpha all around.


----------



## Face2Face

So I did the free update from 8.1 to Windows 10. In the process of the upgrade "Console Mode" stopped working. A loading circle would just set there and load; nothing happens. I spoke to a support person @ Alienware since I couldn't find anything on the internet on the issue. Long story short, I ended up having to do a fresh install of Windows 10 and everything works great now.

I've had a chance to play some games and the performance is pretty good. Shadow of Mordor really pushes the temps though. Without a overclock on the GPU, i'm seeing temps in the 81-82c range. With a +135 Core OC, I'm seeing 83-84C. At those temps the Alpha is screaming - Kinda loud...


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> So I did the free update from 8.1 to Windows 10. In the process of the upgrade "Console Mode" stopped working. A loading circle would just set there and load; nothing happens. I spoke to a support person @ Alienware since I couldn't find anything on the internet on the issue. Long story short, I ended up having to do a fresh install of Windows 10 and everything works great now.
> 
> I've had a chance to play some games and the performance is pretty good. Shadow of Mordor really pushes the temps though. Without a overclock on the GPU, i'm seeing temps in the 81-82c range. With a +135 Core OC, I'm seeing 83-84C. At those temps the Alpha is screaming - Kinda loud...


Yeah mine can get pretty loud! The loudest it gets actually is when sitting looking out inside a space station in Elite Dangerous!

Remember to do a +495 overclock to your memory too!


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> Yeah mine can get pretty loud! The loudest it gets actually is when sitting looking out inside a space station in Elite Dangerous!
> 
> Remember to do a +495 overclock to your memory too!


Yes sir, I neglected to mention my Memory was overclocked to +495 as well. What kind of temps are you seeing?

Also, how about using MSI Afterburner in console mode? I'm trying to keep the Alpha in console mode the whole time so my kids can use it easily. Also, it will be mounted behind a wall mounted TV, so it will be used primarily as a console replacement.

I'd like to install MSI AB and have it apply a OC on startup, and install the Intel Remote Keyboard and mouse app, so I can use my phone as a keyboard or mouse if needed. Again, I 'd like to have this all setup and running in the background of console mode. I can do all of this in Desktop mode, but it switches my to another Windows user account when I go to desktop mode, so I don't think it will work.


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Yes sir, I neglected to mention my Memory was overclocked to +495 as well. What kind of temps are you seeing?
> 
> Also, how about using MSI Afterburner in console mode? I'm trying to keep the Alpha in console mode the whole time so my kids can use it easily. Also, it will be mounted behind a wall mounted TV, so it will be used primarily as a console replacement.
> 
> I'd like to install MSI AB and have it apply a OC on startup, and install the Intel Remote Keyboard and mouse app, so I can use my phone as a keyboard or mouse if needed. Again, I 'd like to have this all setup and running in the background of console mode. I can do all of this in Desktop mode, but it switches my to another Windows user account when I go to desktop mode, so I don't think it will work.


Ah good 

I don't use console mode at all and got rid of it! I did a clean install of Windows 10, installed the GeForce experience and MSI afterburner with my overclocks, then installed steam and set it to boot into big picture mode!

So once turned on, Windows 10 appears briefly while MSI opens, then it goes straight to steam big picture. This is the best way of achieving a console like experience I think. You also get the benefits of the latest Geforce drivers and your MSI overclocks


----------



## Face2Face

I was afraid of that... I kind of like the new Hivemind UI, but If I can't access the actual deskop of that Windows Account (Alpha Console), I think I'll have to go the same route you did... bummer.


----------



## moosehaed

delete...


----------



## moosehaed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> I am not sure why you are having issues. I wouldn't think that the clean install would matter. You are downloading the command center correct? I have it installed on my Alpha with Windows 10, working fine. I also bought my little brother an Alienware Alpha for Christmas this year. I have his all setup and running Windows 10 as well, no issues either. Try uninstalling it and re-installing it?


Did you install it with any special permissions? Admin, windows 8 , compatibilty mode?

Thanks


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> I was afraid of that... I kind of like the new Hivemind UI, but If I can't access the actual deskop of that Windows Account (Alpha Console), I think I'll have to go the same route you did... bummer.


Go for it!
Steam big picture is far better at navigating games etc than the Hivemind. And you also get the added benefit of the latest GeForce drivers and GeForce experience for optimising games along with any FPS counters and MSI overclocks etc 

I've added Origin games etc to steam and they all work perfectly.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> Go for it!
> Steam big picture is far better at navigating games etc than the Hivemind. And you also get the added benefit of the latest GeForce drivers and GeForce experience for optimising games along with any FPS counters and MSI overclocks etc
> 
> I've added Origin games etc to steam and they all work perfectly.


Yeah I boot into Steam big picture mode currently with my ZOTAC Pico PI320, which is used to play lower end games like Nidhogg, Castle Crashers, etc... I like it, but I wanted something A little more console like. Anyway, I'll definitely do it, because the new drivers alone are worth it.


----------



## MrSneis

Just wanted to share, I snagged an i3 4170 from Fry's on BF week and after some testing I don't think I'm going to stick with it. Bummer because I am certain the MHZ boost did make a difference.

In Fallout 4 I noticed the Alpha getting pretty loud; on closer inspection it looked like I was getting into the 80's (Celsius) and once I even noticed it hitting into 90. I just threw back in the stock 4130T and haven't even been able to break into 60C yet using kombuster. Result is much quieter operation, even in Fallout 4 it is more bearable of fan noise. I don't remember what paste I used (prolimitech or noctua IIRC) when I threw in the 4170 but I don't think I can blame a bad paste job.

FWIW I didn't notice any throttling or instability problems, it was purely the fans hitting their stride due to the temperatures which pushed me over the line. Wish I could have gotten one of the newer 4170T models!


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSneis*
> 
> Just wanted to share, I snagged an i3 4170 from Fry's on BF week and after some testing I don't think I'm going to stick with it. Bummer because I am certain the MHZ boost did make a difference.
> 
> In Fallout 4 I noticed the Alpha getting pretty loud; on closer inspection it looked like I was getting into the 80's (Celsius) and once I even noticed it hitting into 90. I just threw back in the stock 4130T and haven't even been able to break into 60C yet using kombuster. Result is much quieter operation, even in Fallout 4 it is more bearable of fan noise. I don't remember what paste I used (prolimitech or noctua IIRC) when I threw in the 4170 but I don't think I can blame a bad paste job.
> 
> FWIW I didn't notice any throttling or instability problems, it was purely the fans hitting their stride due to the temperatures which pushed me over the line. Wish I could have gotten one of the newer 4170T models![/quoteS
> 
> That's very odd. Everyone else says the 4170 runs awesome in the Alpha. I'd give it another shot. Maybe the heatsink wasn't flushed up or something.
> 
> Hearing this though makes me wonder... I just received my i5 4690T today. I wanted an i5 and decided on the 4690T due to the 45w TDP. It is still a 2.5ghz / 3.5ghz boost quad core too. I wanted to get the 4690S but at 65w I decided against it. (Regular 4690 is 85w, so that was really out) I'm going to be updating on the i5 later.


----------



## MrSneis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> That's very odd. Everyone else says the 4170 runs awesome in the Alpha. I'd give it another shot. Maybe the heatsink wasn't flushed up or something.
> 
> Hearing this though makes me wonder... I just received my i5 4690T today. I wanted an i5 and decided on the 4690T due to the 45w TDP. It is still a 2.5ghz / 3.5ghz boost quad core too. I wanted to get the 4690S but at 65w I decided against it. (Regular 4690 is 85w, so that was really out) I'm going to be updating on the i5 later.


I actually thought this at first as well but digging a little deeper you will find other reports of 80C+ temps with the 4170 which seems to be par for the course. While not an issue in regular desktop use, under heavy load and gaming the fans can really ramp up. Even if I re-repasted the CPU I doubt it would make a significant enough difference; there's no way the 54 watt chip (80+C) is going to compete with the stock 35 watt chip (<60C) in terms of heat IE fan noise.


----------



## brettday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSneis*
> 
> I actually thought this at first as well but digging a little deeper you will find other reports of 80C+ temps with the 4170 which seems to be par for the course. While not an issue in regular desktop use, under heavy load and gaming the fans can really ramp up. Even if I re-repasted the CPU I doubt it would make a significant enough difference; there's no way the 54 watt chip (80+C) is going to compete with the stock 35 watt chip (<60C) in terms of heat IE fan noise.


Heck...I hit over 80+C with the stock i3....have done from the get go.


----------



## Rektifying

So I received my i5 4690T today. A day late, but better late then never.








I knocked out a few benchmarks quick and figured I would report my findings. ALL settings are identical to when I ran the benchmarks with the i3 4130T.

i3 4130T

Geekbench 3 Benchmark:
Single Core = 2801
Multi Core = 5928

Cinebench R15 Benchmark:
CPU (Single Core) = 115CB
CPU (Multi) = 290CB

Unigine Heaven Benchmark:
Quality: High / Resolution: 1920x1080 (All other settings: disabled)
GPU Overclock: +135 / +250
Score: 1172
FPS: 43.1 / Min: 8.1 / Max: 83.9

i5 4690T

Geekbench 3 Benchmark:
Single Core = 3288
Multi Core = 9927

Cinebench R15 Benchmark:
CPU (Single Core) = 154CB
CPU (Multi Core) = 485CB

Unigine Heaven Benchmark:
Quality: High / Resolution: 1920x1080 (All other settings: disabled)
GPU Overclock: +135 / +250
Score: 1358
FPS: 56 / Min: 23.8 / Max: 98.2

Pretty decent improvements if I say so myself. Obviously the bigger jumps were in multi-core tests. These are the only benchmarks that I ran before the swap for the i5. I wasn't to concerned with benchmarks, but I did want some numbers too look at. Now I am going to be looking into real world differences. I noted my FPS in a few games, so I will update more later.


----------



## MrSneis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettday*
> 
> Heck...I hit over 80+C with the stock i3....have done from the get go.


I don't know about that, I've had the 4130t back in and haven't gotten it to break past 60c yet! I am a wimpy user though, identical usage pattern/gaming with the 4170.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSneis*
> 
> I actually thought this at first as well but digging a little deeper you will find other reports of 80C+ temps with the 4170 which seems to be par for the course. While not an issue in regular desktop use, under heavy load and gaming the fans can really ramp up. Even if I re-repasted the CPU I doubt it would make a significant enough difference; there's no way the 54 watt chip (80+C) is going to compete with the stock 35 watt chip (<60C) in terms of heat IE fan noise.


Oh ok. My i3 4130T never broke 70 ever. I think the highest I seen it go was mid 60s? I did re-paste with AS5 out the box though...

I'm about to see how hot this i5 4690T is going to get.


----------



## MrSneis

Let me know what you think of the fan noise subjectively and the temps you get! Now you guys have me second guessing myself. I guess to quantify my noise pickiness, my desktop is non-poser watercooled with fairly expensive low fan speed fans and the stock alpha config I find to be just barely tolerable in terms of noise at load


----------



## brettday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSneis*
> 
> I don't know about that, I've had the 4130t back in and haven't gotten it to break past 60c yet! I am a wimpy user though, identical usage pattern/gaming with the 4170.


Well I'm not lying. Will post pics to prove if needed.


----------



## Rektifying

Looks like I got myself a good chip here. I just ran Prime 95 on my 4690T for exactly 30 minutes. (Large FFT's) Zero errors, zero warnings and temps topped out at 71c. Staggered around 68c for the majority of the run. All 4 cores stayed within 1c of each other the full duration. I definitely know my paste job is good and my heatsink is nice and flush. Also, I used AS5 which claims to have a cure time. So in theory my temps should only get better.

I thought for sure my 4690T would run at the base 2500mhz but It sat at 2694mhz (x27) the entire time. So throttling should definitely not be an issue.

During idle, temps sit at 48c with clock speeds at 3492 (x35) on all 4 cores.

I am going to leave HWINFO Sensors running and go test out a few games while monitoring clock speeds.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSneis*
> 
> Let me know what you think of the fan noise subjectively and the temps you get! Now you guys have me second guessing myself. I guess to quantify my noise pickiness, my desktop is non-poser watercooled with fairly expensive low fan speed fans and the stock alpha config I find to be just barely tolerable in terms of noise at load


I don't think it was your CPU fan you were hearing. When you were gaming you were probably hearing your GPU fan. When I play Borderlands 2 at max settings 1080P, my Alpha sounds like a hair dryer. lol


----------



## Rektifying

Off subject here, but I am still trying to find a decent pair of headphones for my Alpha. The Alpha not having regular audio ports is definitely not making it easy for me either. I ordered one pair that looked like they were USB but the USB was just for power, it still had 3.5 green and pink jacks. So I had to send them back. I can't believe the Alpha doesn't have regular audio jacks...


----------



## MrSneis

Nice now I want a 4690T. Too bad they aren't too common.

Look for a dac/amp solution like a Schiit Fulla or Fiio something rather for a headphone solution


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSneis*
> 
> Nice now I want a 4690T. Too bad they aren't too common.
> 
> Look for a dac/amp solution like a Schiit Fulla or Fiio something rather for a headphone solution


The 4690T is running great. Temps are awesome. Definitely wont have to worry about this one throttling.

Are you in America?
https://starmicroinc.net/intel-core-i5-4690t-2-5ghz-socket-1150-oem-cpu-sr1qt-cm8064601561613/


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> Off subject here, but I am still trying to find a decent pair of headphones for my Alpha. The Alpha not having regular audio ports is definitely not making it easy for me either. I ordered one pair that looked like they were USB but the USB was just for power, it still had 3.5 green and pink jacks. So I had to send them back. I can't believe the Alpha doesn't have regular audio jacks...


Try a pair of Corsair HS40's! Excellent quality headphones with volume and mute switch on the cable and they are USB.
Love mine 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-Raptor-Comfortable-Gaming-Headset/dp/B00F96KMT4


----------



## SPLiT

Has anyone tried the 120hz on 720p thing?


----------



## Face2Face

I just made a video showing the stock and overclocked performance in SOM @ 1080p - MED Preset with High textures and added visual options disabled.






The increased temps and power consumption are worth the increase in FPS while gaming - IMO


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> Try a pair of Corsair HS40's! Excellent quality headphones with volume and mute switch on the cable and they are USB.
> Love mine
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-Raptor-Comfortable-Gaming-Headset/dp/B00F96KMT4


I wanted a pair fast. I ended up picking up a pair of Razer Kraken USB. They are actually pretty nice. Sound is great and mic is awesome. My local Best Buy had them on sale for $40.


----------



## Rektifying

Update on the i5 4690T in the Alpha:

For those who don't know, the i5 4690T specs are 2.5ghz base / 3.5ghz boost @45w. This is only 10w over the stock processors that come in the Alpha. I replaced my stock i3 4130T with the i5 4690T.

So far it has been running fantastic. It has given me a pretty nice boost over the i3, especially during multi-core usage. I posted benchmark differences earlier, check back a page or two.

There is literally no lag at all during general usage. Everything is instant. I have Razer Synapse, Razer Comms, Curse Client, HWiNFO64 Sensors, and EVGA Precision X running pretty much all of the time in the background. This appears to have zero effect on speed.

Gaming:
I have observed some performance in specific games. I don't play a bunch of different games, but 3 of my main games I play did receive a nice bump in FPS.

World of Warcraft: 15-20FPS increase
Skyrim: 10-15FPS increase
Borderlands 2: 10-20FPS increase

The 3 games noted above are run at ultra / maxed out settings, 1080P resolution, with GPU overclock @ +135 core / +250 mem.

During general usage, the 4690T runs at 3.5ghz all of the time. During a prime 95 stress test (full load), it ran at 2.7ghz the entire time. During gaming, it seems to run at around 3.2-3.5ghz, depending on the game. The 4690T runs cooler than my 4130T did, idle and under load. So throttling is definitely not an issue. I am not sure what kind of stress it would take for the 4690T to run at the base 2.5ghz, as I have never seen it happen, even under full load.

This sums up my conclusions with the i5 4690T upgrade in my Alpha. I am satisfied with the outcome. I originally didn't think about all of the extra programs that I have running in the background. So, that may have something to do with the FPS gains in the 3 games I listed. For example, when playing WoW on Ultra on the i3, FPS may have been effected by all of my programs running in the background, making the FPS gains seem "larger" than they really are. Either way, I want to run these in the background. So, my upgrade is justified to me. If you have any questions about the i5 4690T in the Alpha or would like me to run any additional tests / benchmarks just let me know.

My Alienware Alpha is currently my only computer so that is why I went with an i5. I was aiming for an all around performance increase, as well as some added longevity. I already upgraded to 8GB of Corsair Vengeance and a Samsung 850 Evo SSD. I had a pretty beast custom rig prior to the Alpha. Not only was it overkill for my needs, with my job it was not getting used enough to justify its value / potential. So I sold it while it was all still current gen to minimize my losses. I actually ended up profiting $20, which is damn good considering selling a custom rig or any used tech always ends up with a loss. I knew the Alpha would be perfect for my needs, and it is. I am impressed with its all around performance. If I take what I sold my custom rig for and subtract the cost of the Alpha, 8GB ram, 850 Evo SSD, i5 4690T it equals to a little over $1000 left over. (I already had a monitor, keyboard, mouse) So I essentially ended up with a computer that is perfect for my needs and $1000 cash.

I have had zero regrets!


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> The 3 games noted above are run at ultra / maxed out settings, 1080P resolution, with GPU overclock @ +135 core / +250 mem.


Any reason why you only have your memory overclocked +250?

+495 seems to be the standard, which will clock the memory to the full 6gbps, which is the same as the 750Ti and up from the Alphas standard 5gbps.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> Any reason why you only have your memory overclocked +250?
> 
> +495 seems to be the standard, which will clock the memory to the full 6gbps, which is the same as the 750Ti and up from the Alphas standard 5gbps.


I guess I never really looked into it. I didn't think the 860m could be pushed that far so I just did the standard +135 and did a +250 on the memory and left it. Adding an extra 1gbps bandwidth to the Vram is a damn nice increase. I will adjust my overclock and see how it performs.

What are your temps and what does your 860m top out at? I am sure temps wont be an issue though being I have never seen my 860m go above 85c since I have re-pasted. When I initially got my Alpha I was seeing temps top out at 91c, full load with OC. So I re-pasted with some AS5. (I have been using AS5 for years and swear by it) I have initially seen a 6c drop, full load with OC. Also, AS5 has a "cure" time, so temps should drop a little more over time


----------



## AvocadosAtLaw

So I've been lurking on this thread for some time...never really had a reason to create an account. But recently when I was trying to screen mirror from my alpha, I discovered there's no option to do so. After researching a bit, I found out that it's because the iGPU on the alpha is disabled/access to it is blocked off. Has anyone figured out a way to enable the iGPU and install a driver for it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> I guess I never really looked into it. I didn't think the 860m could be pushed that far so I just did the standard +135 and did a +250 on the memory and left it. Adding an extra 1gbps bandwidth to the Vram is a damn nice increase. I will adjust my overclock and see how it performs.
> 
> What are your temps and what does your 860m top out at? I am sure temps wont be an issue though being I have never seen my 860m go above 85c since I have re-pasted. When I initially got my Alpha I was seeing temps top out at 91c, full load with OC. So I re-pasted with some AS5. (I have been using AS5 for years and swear by it) I have initially seen a 6c drop, full load with OC. Also, AS5 has a "cure" time, so temps should drop a little more over time


I've never looked at my temps etc actually!
Have you got any specific games or benchmarks you want me to run?


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvocadosAtLaw*
> 
> So I've been lurking on this thread for some time...never really had a reason to create an account. But recently when I was trying to screen mirror from my alpha, I discovered there's no option to do so. After researching a bit, I found out that it's because the iGPU on the alpha is disabled/access to it is blocked off. Has anyone figured out a way to enable the iGPU and install a driver for it? Thanks in advance!


If the iGPU is not enabled, I believe you would need to do in the BIOS. However, are you able to the dGPU for what you're trying to do?


----------



## AvocadosAtLaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> If the iGPU is not enabled, I believe you would need to do in the BIOS. However, are you able to the dGPU for what you're trying to do?


Yeah I checked the BIOS but it's locked/the option isn't there. From what I understand, Miracast requires Intel graphics. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvocadosAtLaw*
> 
> Yeah I checked the BIOS but it's locked/the option isn't there. From what I understand, Miracast requires Intel graphics. Any suggestions?


I think you may be out of luck. With no option in the BIOS I'm not sure how you would activate it. I looked into this before as well. I am pretty sure that the HDMI output on the Alpha is directly "linked" to the nVidia GPU on a hardware level.

What are you trying to miracast though? You could always get a Google Chromecast.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Also, how about using MSI Afterburner in console mode? I'm trying to keep the Alpha in console mode the whole time so my kids can use it easily. Also, it will be mounted behind a wall mounted TV, so it will be used primarily as a console replacement.
> 
> I'd like to install MSI AB and have it apply a OC on startup, and install the Intel Remote Keyboard and mouse app, so I can use my phone as a keyboard or mouse if needed. Again, I 'd like to have this all setup and running in the background of console mode. I can do all of this in Desktop mode, but it switches my to another Windows user account when I go to desktop mode, so I don't think it will work.


In the updated HiveMind, if you go to "programs" the GeForce Experience is there. You can also find YouTube videos from people at Alienware that show you how to overclock and keep the unit in console mode.

Overclock Alpha in HiveMind


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> I just made a video showing the stock and overclocked performance in SOM @ 1080p - MED Preset with High textures and added visual options disabled.
> 
> The increased temps and power consumption are worth the increase in FPS while gaming - IMO


Thanks for doing this. I might go back to an overclock as well. I just tried in-home streaming today, works great!


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Ok. I think I need some help with HiveMind. I understand Alienware's decision to allow the Xbox controllers to "act" like a mouse in the gui, and that is cool. Except, I have a mini wireless keyboard that I use. When I launch Dolphin, PCSX2 or Snes9x, I have to fight it sometimes to get the games to properly work. Even with Steam games that can use mouse and keyboard. The controller is acting like a mouse, and not a controller at times. So, what I need to do... is uninstall their "controller" software. Anyone have any idea where that is? Granted, I have yet to check in "add/remove" programs.

I'm about 20 minutes from wiping HiveMind and going straight Kodi. Now that I've been playing with it a bit, I think I can replicate most of the configuration I have, without the controller setup as a mouse input.

Edit: Ok, I can't delete this post, but I found out where in HiveMind to disable the controller as a remote. I'm going to go back and play some more and see what other settings I need to correct to make this little box work better for me.


----------



## thk12345

Hello everyone!

I have several questions regarding the i3 models of alpha. Should I get the 4130t (old batch) vs 4170t (new batch)? My main question is will I really notice any fps boost with the newer cpu? I know overclocking the gpu will help with fps but not sure regarding the newer cpu. I will also upgrade the ram and hard drive to maybe ssd or sshd. I will mainly use my alpha to play pc games and sometimes for some emulation like pcsx2. So based on my needs, which batch should I get?

Thanks


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thk12345*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have several questions regarding the i3 models of alpha. Should I get the 4130t (old batch) vs 4170t (new batch)? My main question is will I really notice any fps boost with the newer cpu? I know overclocking the gpu will help with fps but not sure regarding the newer cpu. I will also upgrade the ram and hard drive to maybe ssd or sshd. I will mainly use my alpha to play pc games and sometimes for some emulation like pcsx2. So based on my needs, which batch should I get?
> 
> Thanks


The difference between the processors will be noticeable. That being said, if you can get the old model cheaper (got mine for $360 on Amazon), do it. You can swap in a non-T 4170 for about $110 and sell the 4130T for $80-90 and have a significantly faster machine for under $400.


----------



## MrSneis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thk12345*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have several questions regarding the i3 models of alpha. Should I get the 4130t (old batch) vs 4170t (new batch)? My main question is will I really notice any fps boost with the newer cpu? I know overclocking the gpu will help with fps but not sure regarding the newer cpu. I will also upgrade the ram and hard drive to maybe ssd or sshd. I will mainly use my alpha to play pc games and sometimes for some emulation like pcsx2. So based on my needs, which batch should I get?
> 
> Thanks


If you'd rather not screw around with the processor swapping definitely go for the newer model. The 7200RPM 500gb drive is nicer but SSD is the way to go 100%.

I am confused on this one too, if it is now bundled with the Steam controller or no controller at all (Dell site says NONE!)... I do get the impression that the 360 controller has less resale value compared to the steam controller but that may be moot.

Keep in mind that unless you go for something like the 4170 non T then step up T series chips come at a premium AND are harder to come by...


----------



## AvocadosAtLaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> I think you may be out of luck. With no option in the BIOS I'm not sure how you would activate it. I looked into this before as well. I am pretty sure that the HDMI output on the Alpha is directly "linked" to the nVidia GPU on a hardware level.
> 
> What are you trying to miracast though? You could always get a Google Chromecast.


Screen extend/mirror to my Samsung TV but oh well. Guess I'll just stick with an HDMI cable.


----------



## thk12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> The difference between the processors will be noticeable. That being said, if you can get the old model cheaper (got mine for $360 on Amazon), do it. You can swap in a non-T 4170 for about $110 and sell the 4130T for $80-90 and have a significantly faster machine for under $400.


Noticeable in games or just programs? Will the non T 4170 help with gaming than that of the 4170t? If that's the case then I guess I will get the older model and swap in with the non t 4170.


----------



## thk12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSneis*
> 
> If you'd rather not screw around with the processor swapping definitely go for the newer model. The 7200RPM 500gb drive is nicer but SSD is the way to go 100%.
> 
> I am confused on this one too, if it is now bundled with the Steam controller or no controller at all (Dell site says NONE!)... I do get the impression that the 360 controller has less resale value compared to the steam controller but that may be moot.
> 
> Keep in mind that unless you go for something like the 4170 non T then step up T series chips come at a premium AND are harder to come by...


I really don't mind changing cpu so I am open to that idea. If a non t 4170 performs better than the 4170t then it doesn't make any sense to get the newer model for $480 from the dell website. Might as well just spend less on the 4130t batch and upgrade to a better cpu with the same amount of money.

Yes the newer batch doesn't come with any controllers. According to the website, it comes with a keyboard and a mouse.


----------



## MrSneis

The 4170 clearly gets you raw 800 mhz increase for low cost, no throttling. The problem is the 35w tdp chip vs 54w, imo the alpha hsf is not suitable for the heat but others have had good results. It seems the 4690t at 45 watts seems to be a very good middle ground but the price is currently $215. Would be great if I could just throw in a haswell k chip and downclock/under volt


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thk12345*
> 
> Noticeable in games or just programs? Will the non T 4170 help with gaming than that of the 4170t? If that's the case then I guess I will get the older model and swap in with the non t 4170.


Gaming specifically, but everything will benefit. I noticed significant improvements in minimum, maximum, and average frame rates in Fallout 4. Fans don't run any faster and I've had no throttling problems.


----------



## thk12345

Thank you for your help mrsneis and hermitmaster. I think I will just go for the 4170 as hermitmaster suggested! Also is it ideal to use the 55w chip in the long run? I want to use the alpha for atleast 2-3 years with 4170, don't want it to break on me bc it couldn't handle the heat.


----------



## Six-Strings

Could anyone help me?

My Alpha won't boot, or output anything to HDMI. The skull just flashes yellow.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thk12345*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have several questions regarding the i3 models of alpha. Should I get the 4130t (old batch) vs 4170t (new batch)? My main question is will I really notice any fps boost with the newer cpu? I know overclocking the gpu will help with fps but not sure regarding the newer cpu. I will also upgrade the ram and hard drive to maybe ssd or sshd. I will mainly use my alpha to play pc games and sometimes for some emulation like pcsx2. So based on my needs, which batch should I get?
> 
> Thanks


If you are willing to spend a little more you could go with the i5 4690T. I purchased one from Star Micro for $195 shipped and have had awesome results. It is a solid performer with 2.5ghz base / 3.5ghz boost clock speeds and a TDP of 45w. The 4690T stays at 3.4ghz to 3.5ghz when running programs or playing games that only utilize one or two cores. I plan on keeping my Alpha around for a while and it is also currently my only PC so that is why I went with the i5. I feel it added some longevity to my system and definitely improved performance. Having 4 physical cores is awesome for multitasking and games / future games that utilize or require a quad core.

I also went with the 4690T to play it safe with the 45w TDP, only 10w over the stock Alpha CPU's. I know that the power and cooling capabilities in the Alpha are limited. I wanted to go with a 4690S but I figured 65w would be pushing it and I have heard that it throttles down due to heat and power constraints. The 4690T is the best T series i5 processor. The 4590T that comes stock on the i5 Alpha from Dell runs at 2.0ghz base / 3.0ghz boost.

Here is a link if you want to check it out. The price has gone up slightly to $215.00 though.
https://starmicroinc.net/intel-core-i5-4690t-2-5ghz-socket-1150-oem-cpu-sr1qt-cm8064601561613/

Don't forget, you can probably pull $80 when you sell the existing CPU in the Alpha.


----------



## MrSneis

Just waiting on that price to go back down lol.


----------



## thk12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> If you are willing to spend a little more you could go with the i5 4690T. I purchased one from Star Micro for $195 shipped and have had awesome results. It is a solid performer with 2.5ghz base / 3.5ghz boost clock speeds and a TDP of 45w. The 4690T stays at 3.4ghz to 3.5ghz when running programs or playing games that only utilize one or two cores. I plan on keeping my Alpha around for a while and it is also currently my only PC so that is why I went with the i5. I feel it added some longevity to my system and definitely improved performance. Having 4 physical cores is awesome for multitasking and games / future games that utilize or require a quad core.
> 
> I also went with the 4690T to play it safe with the 45w TDP, only 10w over the stock Alpha CPU's. I know that the power and cooling capabilities in the Alpha are limited. I wanted to go with a 4690S but I figured 65w would be pushing it and I have heard that it throttles down due to heat and power constraints. The 4690T is the best T series i5 processor. The 4590T that comes stock on the i5 Alpha from Dell runs at 2.0ghz base / 3.0ghz boost.
> 
> Here is a link if you want to check it out. The price has gone up slightly to $215.00 though.
> https://starmicroinc.net/intel-core-i5-4690t-2-5ghz-socket-1150-oem-cpu-sr1qt-cm8064601561613/
> 
> Don't forget, you can probably pull $80 when you sell the existing CPU in the Alpha.


The problem is that I don't know if I want to invest that much on the alpha because I already own a gaming rig with fx 8350 and hd 7950 overclocked. The whole reason I want to get an alpha is because of how portable it is. I travel a lot so alpha is the best solution for me when I get bored and miss gaming on my pc back home. The 4690T is something to really think about because of how good of a chip it is but I don't really know if I want to spend that much which also includes new ram and a ssd. But then again, like you said if I end up selling the stock i3 then it's not that bad. Did you notice a big change in fps after upgrading to 4690T?


----------



## CheapskateGamer

I work in IT and was able to get a pile of CPUs to test in my alpha w/Fallout 4 on high as my benchmark. Didn't notice much of a difference. Overclocking the GPU did give me a modest gain however I would be worried about hurting it as the factory cooling isn't that great.


----------



## MrSneis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thk12345*
> 
> The problem is that I don't know if I want to invest that much on the alpha because I already own a gaming rig with fx 8350 and hd 7950 overclocked. The whole reason I want to get an alpha is because of how portable it is. I travel a lot so alpha is the best solution for me when I get bored and miss gaming on my pc back home. The 4690T is something to really think about because of how good of a chip it is but I don't really know if I want to spend that much which also includes new ram and a ssd. But then again, like you said if I end up selling the stock i3 then it's not that bad. Did you notice a big change in fps after upgrading to 4690T?


Google search for 4690t alpha and you will find his fps numbers at another site.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheapskateGamer*
> 
> I work in IT and was able to get a pile of CPUs to test in my alpha w/Fallout 4 on high as my benchmark. Didn't notice much of a difference. Overclocking the GPU did give me a modest gain however I would be worried about hurting it as the factory cooling isn't that great.


I agree the factory cooling kinda sucks. Did you try other T chips? Quad core? I also read the T and S series factory heatspreader jobs are craptastic. Better results after delidding.


----------



## FstokA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheapskateGamer*
> 
> I work in IT and was able to get a pile of CPUs to test in my alpha


if you had time could you drop i7 47xx k or non k, and underclock it until reach good temps & few cpu benches would be awesome.
and post temps, power, multiplayer and cpu benches scores.
if you had time of course


----------



## MrSneis

Huh?????


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thk12345*
> 
> The problem is that I don't know if I want to invest that much on the alpha because I already own a gaming rig with fx 8350 and hd 7950 overclocked. The whole reason I want to get an alpha is because of how portable it is. I travel a lot so alpha is the best solution for me when I get bored and miss gaming on my pc back home. The 4690T is something to really think about because of how good of a chip it is but I don't really know if I want to spend that much which also includes new ram and a ssd. But then again, like you said if I end up selling the stock i3 then it's not that bad. Did you notice a big change in fps after upgrading to 4690T?


I tested more CPU intensive games. In WoW, Skyrim, and Borderlands 2 I seen gains of 10-20 FPS. All settings in each game were maxed at 1080P.

The 4690T upgrade was more worth it for me because the Alpha is my only computer. I wanted all around performance gain as well. I wanted the extra multitasking and multi-core performance increase. I felt that having a solid quad core would future proof me a bit. I did end up selling my i3 4130T on Craigslist for $85. So my upgrade cost me $110. Totally worth it in my opinion.


----------



## CheapskateGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSneis*
> 
> Google search for 4690t alpha and you will find his fps numbers at another site.
> I agree the factory cooling kinda sucks. Did you try other T chips? Quad core? I also read the T and S series factory heatspreader jobs are craptastic. Better results after delidding.


TL;DR = i3 chip is fine, i5s and i7s will do a little bit better job maintaining minimum framerates over 30 in games like Fallout however you can fiddle with the in game settings to get good performance out of all of them without sacrificing your gameplay experience.

I tried 4130t (base), i5-4670t, i5-4440, i5-4690k, i7-4765t, i7-4770k and one other that didn't post, I think an i7 6 core. The "benchmarks" I did were running through specific areas of Fallout 4 and WoW that gave me the lowest framerates as well as CPU-Z bench test (single threaded they are all pretty close because the alpha throttles higher voltage CPUS and the T series all have similar clocks, multi-core was obviously different but that isn't really important for the average user who just wants to browse the internet and play games). My "bench" settings were WoW Ultra 2X MSAA and Fallout 4 HIGH preset, 1080p, stock fan and arctic silver paste. I use adaptive vsync so it's capped at 60 to match my monitor.

The biggest thing I saw with the i5s and i7s was that in very specific areas where framerates started to tank the i5s and i7s would still maintain 30-35fps which is smooth and stutter-free. Like the park area with SWAN in Fallout the i3 dipped down to 25-26 but the i5 and i7 could maintain 30fps without stuttering. But you can also eliminate those dips with settings tweaks as well, like turning down godrays and shadow distance then POOF you have 35-40fps again. The same was true in WoW although it's less noticeable there as frankly the i3 chip is more than enough, even in garrison and stormshield it'll still maintain 35+ FPS in the most crowded areas and never stutters. LFR Raids in WoW are always maxed at 60 with the i3 chip too.

Ended up with the 4670t chip because hey, it's quad core but really all of these chips are good enough for the alpha's main purpose, budget gaming at 1080p.

As for the guy who wants to sell his i7-4765 to get a 4785 or whatever...you are just wasting money. Put that 250-300 towards an i5, motherboard and ram and then build a desktop if you want more performance...


----------



## imyg

Hello guys,

So I put an i3-4170 into my alpha as many people recommend. The temps at 100% CPU load (3.7 GHz) is constant at 90 degree C. When I stop the stress test, it drops immediately to 65 degree C. The idle temps is 48-50 degree C. Is it normal or do I need a new thermal paste?


----------



## MrSneis

Slap some more paste and recheck the coverage? It's not too far from my results (check a page or two back) but there have been some good results from others. Myself I am probably going for the 4690t.


----------



## Rektifying

Just out of curiosity, has anyone placed DDR3 1866 or 2133 in the Alpha? I noticed there is no ram control in the BIOS so I wonder if it would actually take at 1866 or 2133 being setting it manually would not be an option.

All Intel 4th Gen CPUs state 1600 max so spare me these comments. People pair 1866, 2133, even 2400 with them all of the time with no issues. I'm wondering if the Alphas motherboard would allow it.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I was wondering. Has anyone placed their Alpha on a laptop cooling pad (one with fans in it)? If so, what were the effects? Is there any out there that are flat for Ultrabooks that would better fit the Alpha? Just wondering for better cooling.


----------



## Glokta

Anyone got the Samsung 850 EVO 500GB in their Alienware Alpha? How's performance?

Was thinking of buying it now that it's on sale on eBay's 15% off.

How easy is installation? Can I just take out the stock HDD and throw the EVO SSD inside there with minimal fuss?

Obviously this would come after cloning using a USB-to-SATA transfer kit - can someone give me the basics on it (I heard Macrium Reflect is the way to go) as I have a ton of games already installed on the stock HDD and just want everything to be intact and in place when I transfer it all over to the SSD.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glokta*
> 
> Anyone got the Samsung 850 EVO 500GB in their Alienware Alpha? How's performance?
> 
> Was thinking of buying it now that it's on sale on eBay's 15% off.
> 
> How easy is installation? Can I just take out the stock HDD and throw the EVO SSD inside there with minimal fuss?
> 
> Obviously this would come after cloning using a USB-to-SATA transfer kit - can someone give me the basics on it (I heard Macrium Reflect is the way to go) as I have a ton of games already installed on the stock HDD and just want everything to be intact and in place when I transfer it all over to the SSD.


I know you want to take the easy way out but I never clone HDD to SSD. It is always best to do a clean install. When you clone a HDD to a SSD you are cloning all of the empty sectors and such.

As for the physical swapping of the drive, it is super easy. There are 4 screws on the bottom of the Alpha. Once removed, the top and bottom pretty much pop off. The Hard Drive bay is on the bottom. One more screw and it slides / pops off. Then you just remove the HDD and install the SSD in the caddy.


----------



## CrTapia

Hi, i hope someone can help me

the previous week i installed the FIFA 16 , everything was running very well, whith high settings, but suddenly, while i was playing, the pc made a sound like a chainsaw and restart instantly.

Now I can not play more than one hour because this problem occurs everytime.

I have the alpha in basic model

I3 Intel
4Gb Ram
500 HDD

Please help me, sorry about my english


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrTapia*
> 
> Hi, i hope someone can help me
> 
> the previous week i installed the FIFA 16 , everything was running very well, whith high settings, but suddenly, while i was playing, the pc made a sound like a chainsaw and restart instantly.
> 
> Now I can not play more than one hour because this problem occurs everytime.


Does it make the chainsaw sound anymore? My initial assumption is one of the fans broke and it is no longer properly cooling the CPU or GPU. This would allow it to get hot enough to shutdown from exceeding thermal limits after gaming for a while. I would check to see if both fans are still working and use something like MSI Afterburner, HWMonitor,or similar program to see what the temperature is of the CPU and GPU when gaming.


----------



## imyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSneis*
> 
> Slap some more paste and recheck the coverage? It's not too far from my results (check a page or two back) but there have been some good results from others. Myself I am probably going for the 4690t.


It got to 92 when I play Fallout 4, and the game crashed. I have to decrease the setting to medium. I also tried to overclock the GPU to +400 and +135 according to one of the post, but it also crashed during playing Fallout 4. I run Kombustor for 15' with no issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glokta*
> 
> Anyone got the Samsung 850 EVO 500GB in their Alienware Alpha? How's performance?
> 
> Was thinking of buying it now that it's on sale on eBay's 15% off.
> 
> How easy is installation? Can I just take out the stock HDD and throw the EVO SSD inside there with minimal fuss?
> 
> Obviously this would come after cloning using a USB-to-SATA transfer kit - can someone give me the basics on it (I heard Macrium Reflect is the way to go) as I have a ton of games already installed on the stock HDD and just want everything to be intact and in place when I transfer it all over to the SSD.


I'm using the 250GB version and it boosts really fast. I store all my game and program in external hard drive since it is much cheaper that way.
It is super easy to change the hard drive, ram, or CPU.


----------



## MrSneis

Did you check to see if your paste was making full contact? Part of my issue with all of this is if the cpu is making extra heat it is likely to raise the GPU side as well causing other issues. Luckily the fans exhaust out the back and have separate hsf assemblies.


----------



## CrTapia

Te fans Both are working, yesterday I tried gaming without the chassis of the pc and it takes less to overheat,

I had made the stress proof and it passed, speed fan show me that the core was at 60C and the Gpu at 70C after playing an hour.

I don't know what to do

Today I'm gonna clean the fans with a specialist and upgrade ram too.

Also I have to mention that speedfan and msi afterburner don't recognize the fans control, so I can adjust them to what I need


----------



## MrSneis

Are you not understanding what I've said to you now TWO times? Check your CPU paste job to see if it is making full contact with the heatsink??? (THIRD time)


----------



## CrTapia

Sorry i didnt see your answer, I will check that too


----------



## CheapskateGamer

Probably just goofed on the thermal paste it happens. Wipe off all the old stuff and put a blob the size of a pea on your CPU and then you should be good.


----------



## CrTapia

Yes, im noob in these themes, so i take off the cpu to see what happen and the paste seems to be not enough, so i will clean everything and put a new one, after this im gonna tell u what happen, thanks so much


----------



## squall458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imyg*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> So I put an i3-4170 into my alpha as many people recommend. The temps at 100% CPU load (3.7 GHz) is constant at 90 degree C. When I stop the stress test, it drops immediately to 65 degree C. The idle temps is 48-50 degree C. Is it normal or do I need a new thermal paste?


Did the temperatures get lower after you reapplied the thermal paste?


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrTapia*
> 
> Sorry i didnt see your answer, I will check that too


I had some minor heat issues before with my Alpha. I ended up testing a couple different methods of applying the thermal paste. I wasted some paste and had to properly clean my CPU / heat sink a few times but I like knowing that the thermal paste is applied properly. I found that the pea method is definitely the best in the Alpha. After pasting via the pea method, I removed the heat sink to see how well it spread and how the contact looked. There was a perfect circle covering the center of the CPU. It didn't go quite to the edge of the heat shield, but damn close.
When I did the spread method and then removed the heat sink, only half of the CPU was actually in contact with the heat sink. I could tell by the paste left behind, which was about half of the size of the square heat shield on the CPU. I always used to think that the spread method was best, placing a nice thin even layer of paste over the entire surface of the CPU. (Heat Shield) This is actually a horrible way to apply thermal paste and can leave / create air pockets between the CPU and the Heat Sink.

Back in my teens I didn't realize that the metal surface on the top of the processor is just the "lid" (Heat Shield). The actual Die / CPU itself is dead center under the "lid". This is why the pea method is always best. When you tighten down the heat sink it spreads the paste out evenly between the CPU and the Heat Shield, leaving you with a nice, flush mount and no air pockets.

I am not directing this post directly at you, I just wanted to post this in general mainly. Some people may have not ever applied thermal paste before. The heat sink in the Alpha is far from perfect / perfectly "flat". This is why the pea method is definitely the best way to go in the Alpha, letting the pressure of mounting the heat sink spread the paste. This makes up for any irregularities with the surface of the heat sink.

As far as which brand to go with, you would have to do a little research. When I "officially" built my first computer I was 15 years old. I ordered some Arctic Silver 5 off of Newegg.com and had awesome results. I have been using it ever since. I am sure there is all kinds of thermal paste out there and people argue over which is best but I just stick with what I know works great, AS5.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Is anyone running Emus on the Alpha? If so, are you running them under Hive directly or under Steam? I've tried a few methods, and tried to get to a controller only setup. I ended up adding them to Steam and now use a keyboard w/trackpad on the side and the controller once the emu is started. Just wondering if anyone else is doing something different and how theirs turned out.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> Is anyone running Emus on the Alpha? If so, are you running them under Hive directly or under Steam? I've tried a few methods, and tried to get to a controller only setup. I ended up adding them to Steam and now use a keyboard w/trackpad on the side and the controller once the emu is started. Just wondering if anyone else is doing something different and how theirs turned out.


Use Ice for Steam. If you can't find it on Google, I'll post a link later.


----------



## imyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall458*
> 
> Did the temperatures get lower after you reapplied the thermal paste?


No, it is still the same. I probably will buy a better thermal to try out.


----------



## CrTapia

Hace you tríed resetting your computer first? It worked for me. I changed the thermal paste, upgrade the ram and SSD; at the end reset the computer (I wipe the computer and install Windows again) and the problem is resolve


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Use Ice for Steam. If you can't find it on Google, I'll post a link later.


I actually have downloaded ICE before. I'll have to give it another look and see if it works better for me.


----------



## CrTapia

Well, I have reset my computer and also change thermal paste, upgraded SSD and 8GB RAM, all the problems disappear.

I recommend upgrade the SSD and ram, it really worth! My computer start in about 25 seconds.

It is amazing


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Going from my awesome 4670k rig to my alpha as my full time rig. I just don't use the horsepower anymore and figured I could use the money. Hopefully the alpha can still pull off game like fallout. I bought a 16gb kit and will be using my SSD.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Going from my awesome 4670k rig to my alpha as my full time rig. I just don't use the horsepower anymore and figured I could use the money. Hopefully the alpha can still pull off game like fallout. I bought a 16gb kit and will be using my SSD.


You are doing the exact same thing that I did. I had a pretty beasty custom rig that I built. It was way overkill for my needs. Also, with my new job it was hardly getting used. So when I seen the Alpha I knew it would be perfect for me. So I sold my rig while it was all still current gen to minimize my losses. To my surprise, I actually ended up profiting $20.00 on it. It took me some getting use to with my new monitor though. I had a 27" 2560x1440 IPS glossy style display. I figured the Alpha and its 860m with 2GB of vram wouldn't handle it all that well. So I ended up buying a 23" 1920x1080 IPS matte style display. I actually ended up really liking my new monitor over my old one after I got use to the size difference. The 27" had a really glossy style display and the glare was pretty bad. My new one has virtually no glare and it does not look grainy like other displays I have seen with matte finishes.

The Alpha has been great. I purchased a base model from Amazon for $380.00. I ordered 8 GB (4GB x 2) Corsair Vengeance and a Samsung 850 Pro SSD with my Alpha from Amazon as well. I wanted to buy an i5 version for a solid all around performer being my Alpha was going to be / is my only computer now. The mark up from the i3 to the i5 at the time though was crazy. It was like $300 more. So I kept an eye out for an i5 4690T which is a 2.5ghz base / 3.5ghz boost Quad Core @45w. The Alpha pre-configured with an i5 has the 4590T which is a 2.0ghz base / 3.0ghz boost Quad Core @35w. So I am glad it worked out the way it did. I picked up the 4690T for $195 shipped and I ended up selling my i3 4130T for $85. So the CPU upgrade only cost me $110. It was well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## spoonablehippo

Having some issues with the bottom USB port and the steam controller dongle!

Basically, getting very poor range. I'm getting warnings and I'm only sat 10 feet away!

Usually I wouldn't put a dongle in an enclosure like under the Alpha, but the steam controller dongle is the exact thing the port is there for lol
So they must have shielded it from interference etc?

This is a particular problem at the moment because I'm in the middle of playing AC Syndicate, and it disconnects and the game won't recognise the controller again so I have to quit & relaunch the game :-(


----------



## lucianmiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrTapia*
> 
> Hace you tríed resetting your computer first? It worked for me. I changed the thermal paste, upgrade the ram and SSD; at the end reset the computer (I wipe the computer and install Windows again) and the problem is resolve


Sorry for going back to this, but did you see any temp drops after changing the thermal? I've tried AS5, MX4 and waiting on a delivery for some Thermal Grizzly.

Regardless of the application method(rice grain, pea rise, spread) I haven't seen any changes in temps.

Some temps examples, while playing Mad Max, which i've found to be quite GPU intensive, i'm getting 62C on the CPU and 81C on the GPU (OC +135/+500) and 79-80 without the OC.

Running a i7 4765T, 16Gb Ram (overkill) and a 256SSD.

I know the cooling limitations of such a small case, but it seems the thermal paste doesn't do much in this scenario.


----------



## CrTapia

Hi, since I changed all those things I haven't any issues whit the CPU.
I used the method of pea, as someone told me before here
My temperature doesn't get higher than 68/71 C, this is rarely, but some games get those temperature no more as you.
I used Intel i3, 8gb Ram, 256 Samsung pro SSD and 500 GB external HDD
I also put all the games in the external HDD to reduce the overheating and it looks like it works for me in some way


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrTapia*
> 
> Hi, since I changed all those things I haven't any issues whit the CPU.
> I used the method of pea, as someone told me before here
> My temperature doesn't get higher than 68/71 C, this is rarely, but some games get those temperature no more as you.
> I used Intel i3, 8gb Ram, 256 Samsung pro SSD and 500 GB external HDD
> I also put all the games in the external HDD to reduce the overheating and it looks like it works for me in some way


Your re-paste is what must have helped your temps. Putting your games on an external hard drive is literally going to do nothing for heat... lol


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So this this is a little beast still able to game pretty good. My config is the i3 16gb DDR3 1600, 250GB Adata PRo SSD, I wish I could fit two drives in there.


----------



## Six-Strings

Still nobody has any input on my flashing yellow power issue?


----------



## squall458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucianmiller*
> 
> Sorry for going back to this, but did you see any temp drops after changing the thermal? I've tried AS5, MX4 and waiting on a delivery for some Thermal Grizzly.
> 
> Regardless of the application method(rice grain, pea rise, spread) I haven't seen any changes in temps.
> 
> Some temps examples, while playing Mad Max, which i've found to be quite GPU intensive, i'm getting 62C on the CPU and 81C on the GPU (OC +135/+500) and 79-80 without the OC.
> 
> Running a i7 4765T, 16Gb Ram (overkill) and a 256SSD.
> 
> I know the cooling limitations of such a small case, but it seems the thermal paste doesn't do much in this scenario.


Im no intel engineer but 62C is fine IMO. Or do you mean your GPU is too high?


----------



## lucianmiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall458*
> 
> Im no intel engineer but 62C is fine IMO. Or do you mean your GPU is too high?


CPU is fine, 66.8 is top for this i7, and after that it starts throttling, tested it with Prime. The GPU is my concern, but i've seen that more people are getting similar temps


----------



## MrSneis

Whoo! I are excite. Glad I held off on the 4690t as I just found and purchased a 4770t. Never thought I would spend this much on a non-k CPU.

*Also for Fallout 4 players, anyone try these with any success?
https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/3t1hpy/fallout_4_pc_multithreaded_toggle_commands/


----------



## aj654987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> Having some issues with the bottom USB port and the steam controller dongle!
> 
> Basically, getting very poor range. I'm getting warnings and I'm only sat 10 feet away!
> 
> Usually I wouldn't put a dongle in an enclosure like under the Alpha, but the steam controller dongle is the exact thing the port is there for lol
> So they must have shielded it from interference etc?
> 
> This is a particular problem at the moment because I'm in the middle of playing AC Syndicate, and it disconnects and the game won't recognise the controller again so I have to quit & relaunch the game :-(


Dont have a steam controller but have had a logitech wireless keyboard dongle there with no issues


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> Having some issues with the bottom USB port and the steam controller dongle!
> 
> Basically, getting very poor range. I'm getting warnings and I'm only sat 10 feet away!
> 
> Usually I wouldn't put a dongle in an enclosure like under the Alpha, but the steam controller dongle is the exact thing the port is there for lol
> So they must have shielded it from interference etc?
> 
> This is a particular problem at the moment because I'm in the middle of playing AC Syndicate, and it disconnects and the game won't recognise the controller again so I have to quit & relaunch the game :-(


I will have to check mine again, but I believe mine isn't having issues at 20+ feet away from my Steam Controller (also located under the Alpha).

Edit: Yes, my dongle is under the Alpha, and I do not have reception problems to the Steam controller from over 15+ feet away. I did have issues with my Logitech Unifying dongle though. I had to use a front port for that.


----------



## Valg

Anybody tried to change Intel Wi-Fi module on another (broadcom)?
I've got problem with 3160, random disconnects from Wi-Fi.


----------



## MrSneis

So far the 4770t is working out pretty well but I haven't had a chance to test it in game. In prime95 small FFT's after about an hour and a half it maxed at 79c, 76c average. The 4130t maxed at 78c after 45 minutes with 73c average. It seems pretty evident the 4770t will average higher temperatures overall, even at idle. As long as it stays under 80c in real-world use I think I can't complain.


----------



## kornedbeefy

Hey all,

I was attempting to put together a matx or itx system (online) for a second gaming system and basic desktop (email/web surfing/streaming) use. I wanted it small so I could take it on travel. After configuring both AMD and Intel based systems it was easily $500 or more. Also, I wasn't to happy with the size of matx or itx cases.

The short of it I stumbled upon the Alienware Alpha and think this may be exactly what I wanted. A very small easily portable gaming pc for travel purposes.

I was looking at the i5 variant and bumping the memory to 8gig. Not sure what else it might need. I'm still trying to figure everything out.

So will this system play all of today's games at least medium to high?

Can it be used exactly like a desktop PC? Use a keyboard and mouse and install non steam applications and games.

Thanks!


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I was attempting to put together a matx or itx system (online) for a second gaming system and basic desktop (email/web surfing/streaming) use. I wanted it small so I could take it on travel. After configuring both AMD and Intel based systems it was easily $500 or more. Also, I wasn't to happy with the size of matx or itx cases.
> 
> The short of it I stumbled upon the Alienware Alpha and think this may be exactly what I wanted. A very small easily portable gaming pc for travel purposes.
> 
> I was looking at the i5 variant and bumping the memory to 8gig. Not sure what else it might need. I'm still trying to figure everything out.
> 
> So will this system play all of today's games at least medium to high?
> 
> Can it be used exactly like a desktop PC? Use a keyboard and mouse and install non steam applications and games.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello,
The Alienware Alpha is a full fledged Windows PC. It uses a custom motherboard which features a full fledged desktop intel 1150 socket. It uses laptop form factor ram and a GTX 860m for graphics. The processor, ram, and wifi card can all be upgraded.

I use my Alpha as my primary and only PC. I use it with a keyboard and mouse and I have yet to even use the controller. If you want an i5 Alpha do yourself a serious favor! Purchase the base model Alpha and upgrade it yourself. This is what I did!

I purchased my Alpha base model from Amazon for $380.00. I then purchased an i5 4690T from Star Micro for $195.00. This put my Alpha at $575.00 before tax. Cheaper than the i5 variant from Dell/Alienware which comes with an i5 4590T which is 500mhz slower! The 4590T is 2.0ghz base / 3.0ghz boost where the i5 4690T is 2.5ghz base / 3.5ghz boost. You will want to stick with a T version processor though to avoid throttling. You can throw in a beasty i5 / i7 K series if you want, but it is going to throttle anyways due to heat and power constraints. I have heard of success with S series i5's but I do not know how they truly verified that they were never throttled or if they were being honest and such. I then added 8GB (4gb x 2) of Corsair Vengeance ram and a Samsung 850 Pro SSD myself.

I went with an i5 as I wanted all around performance and some added longevity. The 4690T is the best i5 you can get for the Alpha if you stick to the low power requirements. The i7 4790T is the best i7 for lower power consumption, but plan on spending over $300 on that one.

Here is a link to the i5. It went up a little since I purchased it but it is still a pretty good deal. This is about the only and cheapest place you can find it.

https://starmicroinc.net/intel-core-i5-4690t-2-5ghz-socket-1150-oem-cpu-sr1qt-cm8064601561613/

The base model alpha went up on Amazon ALOT! I am not sure where you are located, but my local Walmart sells the base Alpha for $399.99.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSneis*
> 
> So far the 4770t is working out pretty well but I haven't had a chance to test it in game. In prime95 small FFT's after about an hour and a half it maxed at 79c, 76c average. The 4130t maxed at 78c after 45 minutes with 73c average. It seems pretty evident the 4770t will average higher temperatures overall, even at idle. As long as it stays under 80c in real-world use I think I can't complain.


I am seeing similar temps with my i5 4690T. Not quite as high as your temps but in the low 70's. I am assuming it is due to the 45w TDP, 10w over stock. (4690T and 4770T are both 45w) I don't find these temps alarming at all. My temps with my 4690T are actually better than they were stock with the 4130T, but the factory paste job was awful. lol.

Looking at my current performance and temps, I am definitely glad I stuck with a T variant and purchased a 4690T. I did see one user post about using a 4690S and he claimed that temps were "great" and there was no throttling. I call BS though, as seeing the temps increase from a 35w to a 45w CPU, I can only guess that a 65w CPU would have even worse results. I also read somewhere that any CPU placed in an Alpha over 54w is like, auto throttled. I am not sure if this is true, but I was not willing to drop over $200 to find out... lol.


----------



## kornedbeefy

Thanks Rektifying, It is exactly what I wanted. I'm sold! Now I'll just keep an eye for a deal on one.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Emulation question:

I'm running Dolphin on my Alpha, and I picked up a Wii Remote and Nunchuck (and USB Sensor Bar) for it. The kids still play the Wii U in the other room, but they also like playing on the Alpha. It is actually smoother gameplay. My question is. Has anyone else done this, and how has their success been with keeping the Wii remote paired with the Alpha? I seem to have to re-pair the Wii remote before every use. Is this normal?


----------



## squall458

I got the intel 4170 as many of you suggested. I sold my stock cpu for $105 CAD. I bought it brand new from DirectCanada for $159 with tax and shipping. So a $60 upgrade. Great bang for your buck! Used AS5 with the pea method and its running nice and cool. No issues so far.

I want to upgrade the ram next to 16GB. Do you guys think its worth it? I mainly do heavy web browsing, multimedia, kodi, document creation, some video editing for youtube, and light gaming. I think I need special low voltage ram for the alpha. Is that true? I think I asked this before and it can use both 1.35V and 1.5V? *So as long as its SODIMM DDR3 and low voltage, it will work on the alpha?* THANKS!


----------



## Rektifying

To start I will list my current Alpha configuration for new people / people who don't know.

Windows 10 64-bit
i5 4690T (Quad Core @ 2.5ghz Base / 3.5ghz Boost / 45w TDP)
8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz (Timings @ 9-9-9-24)
Samsung 850 Evo SSD

My Alpha is my primary and only PC.

So, I recently decided to upgrade to 16GB of ram. I know that 90% of the time this is overkill and a complete waste, but I have been playing around with some ramdisk software and I also run a ram cache that gives me performance outcomes such as this:



I have noticed that while gaming with my ram cache running, I am maxing out my ram usage which is limiting (screwing with) my ram cache. I also have a few programs running in the background at all times, like HWINFO 64 Sensors, Razer Synapse, Samsung Magician, and EVGA Precision X.

Well, I wanted to give something a try being I have been unable to find ANY definite answer. I decided to order 16GB (8GB x 2) Corsair Vengeance 1866mhz (Timings @10-10-10-32) I searched all over and could not find ANYWHERE that stated directly if 1866 memory would work in the Alpha AND run at 1866mhz. I know that normal real world usage would show zero benefit from 1600 to 1866, but I do know that my ram cache will. Also, Amazon had both 1600 and 1866 Corsair Vengeance 16GB (8GB x 2) Dual Channel Ram Kits on sale for $79.99, so I figured what the hell. My friend is giving me $40 for my current 3 month old ram, so it is only costing me $40 to do this.

I thought about shooting for the moon and ordering the 16GB 2133 kit, but it is WAY over priced, literally TWICE as much. ($160.00+)

When it comes to SO-DIMM ram (Laptop Form Factor), Corsair Vengeance is the first and literally ALL I have ever used.. Between the laptops that I have owned and upgraded, as well as family and friends, I have probably handled around 60 new sticks of this stuff. I have yet to see a bad stick or have any issues whatsoever. Also, Corsair Vengeance SO-DIMM's have the fastest timings in general.

It will be delivered today so I will update my findings as soon as I know.

P.S- for those who do not know, Intel states that ALL Haswell processors are only compatible with DDR3 1333/1600. This is their general rating, but obviously Haswell processors function fine with higher rated ram. It all comes down to your motherboard, which is why I am kind of taking a gamble to see if the Alpha's motherboard will support 1866. (And if / how far you can push your Northbridge, but I am not getting into that here... lol)

*UPDATE*
It appears to be a no go. I installed the 16GB (8GB x 2) 1866 ram. System boots up fine, recognizes 16GB of ram, runs great and all is good. However, according to HWINFO 64 the ram is running at 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 rather than the 1866mhz 10-10-10-32. I am going to look into this further, but with the Alpha having such a limited BIOS, I highly doubt I will be able to get it to run at 1866. I am just glad it didn't default to 1333... lol. Now that would have sucked!

I am not going to return it. The 1600 kit is rated at 1600mhz, timings @ 9-9-9-24 which is what my 1866 kit is defaulting to / running at. So there really is no point in returning it, especially being that I paid $79.99, the same price that the 1600mhz 16GB kit cost. I do see that it jumped up to $109.93 though, glad I bought it when I did.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall458*
> 
> I got the intel 4170 as many of you suggested. I sold my stock cpu for $105 CAD. I bought it brand new from DirectCanada for $159 with tax and shipping. So a $60 upgrade. Great bang for your buck! Used AS5 with the pea method and its running nice and cool. No issues so far.
> 
> I want to upgrade the ram next to 16GB. Do you guys think its worth it? I mainly do heavy web browsing, multimedia, kodi, document creation, some video editing for youtube, and light gaming. I think I need special low voltage ram for the alpha. Is that true? I think I asked this before and it can use both 1.35V and 1.5V? *So as long as its SODIMM DDR3 and low voltage, it will work on the alpha?* THANKS!


90% of the time 16GB is straight overkill, 8GB is all the average user would ever need. It depends on what the PC is being used for. I have heard video editing can benefit from more ram, but I know absolutely nothing about video editing myself. 16GB would definitely future proof yourself though. I wish that I would have just went with 16GB instead of upgrading my Alpha to 8GB. (I am upgrading mine from 8 to 16 later today) I use a ram cache program and also play around with ram disk though.

As far as voltage, I honestly don't think it really matters if you get 1.5v or 1.35v. However, being the stock ram in the Alpha is 1.35v I would just stick with that. When you are looking for ram, look for DDR3L / PC3L. All 1.35v ram will run at 1.5v if needed anyways. Also, ram that runs at 1.35v will run cooler than 1.5v, increasing longevity and decreasing overall system temps, in theory. (Obviously VERY minimal differences, but a difference none the less)

I personally would go with Corsair Vengeance. I have purchased / handled many new sticks of Corsair Vengeance myself and yet to have a bad stick or any issues.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I as well was interested in running a ram disk to help speed things up. Just not sure if it would be worth it when I already have a SSD


----------



## Rektifying

*Note to All*

The Alienware Alpha is only fully compatible with DDR3 1600mhz RAM. I have installed 16GB of DDR3 1866mhz RAM in my Alpha.

The system recognizes the ram and is fully functional with zero issues. However, the BIOS / System defaults the ram to 1600mhz with no options or possible way to change it. The only way this could ever change is if someone modifies the Alpha's BIOS or a future BIOS update unlocks memory control.

My ram is rated for 1866mhz with timings @ 10-10-10-32
The system defaulted my ram to 1600mhz with timings @ 9-9-9-24, which is what it would be if I would have purchased the 1600mhz kit of my same ram type.

HWINFO 64 does recognize that my ram is DDR3 1866 and that the timings @1866mhz are 10-10-10-32. However, it shows it running as posted above, 1600mhz. The BIOS also confirms that the ram is operating at 1600mhz.

A lot of you will read this like, duh. You can usually run higher rated ram in computer systems. I have installed and had success with 1866 in many laptops that stated up to 1600 only. The deciding factor is the motherboard and the only real way to find out is to try it. So, I figured I would give it a go being I have not seen anywhere posted that someone has tried it in the Alpha and when I was about to purchase a 16GB (8GB x 2) Dual Channel ram kit, I noticed that the 1866 and 1600 were the same price.


----------



## sargentsmite

Well I was finally able to modify the bios - so far I am 100% stable with a modified GPU BIOS following some that have been done for the 750ti desktop versions of the GM107. My alpha has the revision A2 "860M".
I went with a custom voltage curve as well as a trial and error wattage bump. 48 watts stable so far. The base clock is now 1125 with a boost clock of 1350. I think with a little more tweaking I can reach 5000 on the graphics score. The little core i3 is really holding back my overall score.

Best Stable OC: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7238434

Stock Settings: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6842921

As I make further progress and also install a SSD as well as possibly an E3 Xeon since the one I want is only 80watts and doesnt have the waste in regards to the intel integrated graphics. So hopefully with the watts freed up by the E3 Xeon and switching to a SSD I will be able to really get decent results out of this neat little gaming PC.

Here is a link to the Xeon I really want to put in here.
http://ark.intel.com/products/80909/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E3-1241-v3-8M-Cache-3_50-GHz
Also a link to the SSD I am going to be swapping out the stock HDD for.
http://www.poweredbymushkin.com/index.php/catalog/item/45-eco2/1204-eco2-512gb-7mm.html

A quick screenshot of the current settings on the GPU.


----------



## Valg

Where did you get bios for 860m?
What about temperatures under max load?


----------



## sargentsmite

I used GPUZ to pull my stock bios off the GPU. Made a backup of it, then modified it.
Ambient temps in the room are lower, probably 68f. This resulted in a max gpu temp of 78c. Which is about 9 degrees warmer than the previous max gpu temp under load.
I did also remove the heatsinks cleaned and applied a nice amount of AS5 thermal grease, so it's possible that may have helped.

Last night I also started to go thru the main motherboard bios, looking for the fan control settings. Dell has this set to 92c before fans ramp up, I would much prefer it be set to 72c or 82c for the ramp up to allow for the gpu boost to not handicap.

If I can figure out the he and offset I will let everyone know. With the fans on a louder but performance setting it could make a huge difference with this little box.

I may also physically modify the pwm fan wiring to bypass speed control so they default ho max rpm. I again don't want to make this little system impractical, it's supposed to be small and quiet in a living room.

Another option may be to get a good bit of testing done on the smbios settings, the cpu fan ID is 0x27. Manual entry into a sensor control software may also be possible. (Hwinfo64 worked on both my Dell Precision M6600)

Have a great rest of the weekend guys. I will post stuff as I learn more.

I also ordered one of the large PA style 200 watt adapters normally used with the high end laptops from Dell, when it comes in I will retest everything under its hopefully increased power delivery headroom. There are voltage & current sensors active in the SMBIOS, so I hope they can actually deliver the needed watts to a new CPU, and this little integrated GPU.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sargentsmite*
> 
> I used GPUZ to pull my stock bios off the GPU. Made a backup of it, then modified it.
> Ambient temps in the room are lower, probably 68f. This resulted in a max gpu temp of 78c. Which is about 9 degrees warmer than the previous max gpu temp under load.
> I did also remove the heatsinks cleaned and applied a nice amount of AS5 thermal grease, so it's possible that may have helped.
> 
> Last night I also started to go thru the main motherboard bios, looking for the fan control settings. Dell has this set to 92c before fans ramp up, I would much prefer it be set to 72c or 82c for the ramp up to allow for the gpu boost to not handicap.
> 
> If I can figure out the he and offset I will let everyone know. With the fans on a louder but performance setting it could make a huge difference with this little box.
> 
> I may also physically modify the pwm fan wiring to bypass speed control so they default ho max rpm. I again don't want to make this little system impractical, it's supposed to be small and quiet in a living room.
> 
> Another option may be to get a good bit of testing done on the smbios settings, the cpu fan ID is 0x27. Manual entry into a sensor control software may also be possible. (Hwinfo64 worked on both my Dell Precision M6600)
> 
> Have a great rest of the weekend guys. I will post stuff as I learn more.
> 
> I also ordered one of the large PA style 200 watt adapters normally used with the high end laptops from Dell, when it comes in I will retest everything under its hopefully increased power delivery headroom. There are voltage & current sensors active in the SMBIOS, so I hope they can actually deliver the needed watts to a new CPU, and this little integrated GPU.


I wish I knew half of what you do about BIOS and modding it/opening it up. Would it be possible for you to create an unlocked BIOS for the Alpha? As in, take the BIOS for the Alpha and open up all of its options that Dell left access to out?

I'm wondering what kind of memory control is available. The stock BIOS gives me access to zero memory controls. I recently purchased 16GB of Corsair Vengeance 1866 ram because it was on sale for $80, the same price as the 1600 kit which I was going to purchase. HWINFO and CPUZ both recognize it as 1866 ram, but the Alpha defaults it to 1600mhz. I am getting the 1600 kit timings of 9-9-9-24 rather than the 1866 timings of 10-10-10-32 which is nice though, saving me from having to return it. It is not a big deal to me if I can never run it at 1866 as it will show no real world difference but it would be nice to run it to its potential. It would also beef up my ramdisk and ram cache though.


----------



## Rektifying

I am very curious to see your results "sargentsmite". I have been wondering for some time if the Alpha would utilize extra wattage if it was available to it.

I decided on the i5 4690T for my Alpha. (Quad Core / 2.5 base / 3.5 boost / 45W) I was going to try out the i5 4690/S but I figured 84W/65W would be too much. I thought about swapping the power supply to compensate, but then I wondered how the temps would be with the Alphas cooling and if the motherboard / power distribution would even utilize it. After seeing temps / full load temps (Prime 95) with a 45W CPU, I don't see how the Alpha could cool an 84W CPU. I used Arctic Silver 5 and I know how to properly apply thermal paste as well.

Definitely stop back and post your results with the Xeon! I never even thought about a Xeon in the Alpha. That is a great idea, with it not having an iGPU and all. I never fully realized there even were socket 1150 Xeons, and if there were that they wouldn't need some specific chip set.


----------



## kornedbeefy

I'm looking at buying one and have a couple of questions now that I've been looking a few days.

1. Any idea how often these go on sale? I would love to get a new i3 alpha for $400 (think that is the cheapest I've I seen) but don't know if I have the patients to wait months.

2. Are they reliable? I've been considering buying used but I'm not to sure about buying one out of warranty.

3. How much is the average cost people are paying to upgrade one to 8gig of memory and a faster hard drive?

4. The current hardware versions have been out since 2014(?). Has there been any talk of Dell/Alienware given a refresher to the line?

Thanks!


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> I'm looking at buying one and have a couple of questions now that I've been looking a few days.
> 
> 1. Any idea how often these go on sale? I would love to get a new i3 alpha for $400 (think that is the cheapest I've I seen) but don't know if I have the patients to wait months.
> 
> 2. Are they reliable? I've been considering buying used but I'm not to sure about buying one out of warranty.
> 
> 3. How much is the average cost people are paying to upgrade one to 8gig of memory and a faster hard drive?
> 
> 4. The current hardware versions have been out since 2014(?). Has there been any talk of Dell/Alienware given a refresher to the line?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Fairly often. I paid $360 for mine from Amazon.
2. I can't really say. I've only had mine about two months. Seems solid enough though. Never had any issues with Dell/Alienware hardware.
3.You can get a second stick of 4gb ram for around $20. 16 gb is overkill unless it's your primary machine. HDD/SSD price is going to depend on size. I wouldn't be bothered with anything less than 1TB personally. I currently have a 1TB SSD and a 1TB external HDD.
4. I haven't heard anything.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sargentsmite*
> 
> I used GPUZ to pull my stock bios off the GPU. Made a backup of it, then modified it.
> Ambient temps in the room are lower, probably 68f. This resulted in a max gpu temp of 78c. Which is about 9 degrees warmer than the previous max gpu temp under load.
> I did also remove the heatsinks cleaned and applied a nice amount of AS5 thermal grease, so it's possible that may have helped.
> 
> Last night I also started to go thru the main motherboard bios, looking for the fan control settings. Dell has this set to 92c before fans ramp up, I would much prefer it be set to 72c or 82c for the ramp up to allow for the gpu boost to not handicap.
> 
> If I can figure out the he and offset I will let everyone know. With the fans on a louder but performance setting it could make a huge difference with this little box.
> 
> I may also physically modify the pwm fan wiring to bypass speed control so they default ho max rpm. I again don't want to make this little system impractical, it's supposed to be small and quiet in a living room.
> 
> Another option may be to get a good bit of testing done on the smbios settings, the cpu fan ID is 0x27. Manual entry into a sensor control software may also be possible. (Hwinfo64 worked on both my Dell Precision M6600)
> 
> Have a great rest of the weekend guys. I will post stuff as I learn more.
> 
> I also ordered one of the large PA style 200 watt adapters normally used with the high end laptops from Dell, when it comes in I will retest everything under its hopefully increased power delivery headroom. There are voltage & current sensors active in the SMBIOS, so I hope they can actually deliver the needed watts to a new CPU, and this little integrated GPU.


What did you use to flash the bios?


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> I'm looking at buying one and have a couple of questions now that I've been looking a few days.
> 
> 1. Any idea how often these go on sale? I would love to get a new i3 alpha for $400 (think that is the cheapest I've I seen) but don't know if I have the patients to wait months.
> 
> 2. Are they reliable? I've been considering buying used but I'm not to sure about buying one out of warranty.
> 
> 3. How much is the average cost people are paying to upgrade one to 8gig of memory and a faster hard drive?
> 
> 4. The current hardware versions have been out since 2014(?). Has there been any talk of Dell/Alienware given a refresher to the line?
> 
> Thanks!


hermitmaster pretty much answered everything for you the way that I would have.

I picked up my Alpha for $380 on Amazon myself. I am not sure where you are located, but my local Walmart sells the base model Alpha for $399.99.


----------



## sargentsmite

I used nvflash.exe


----------



## imyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall458*
> 
> I got the intel 4170 as many of you suggested. I sold my stock cpu for $105 CAD. I bought it brand new from DirectCanada for $159 with tax and shipping. So a $60 upgrade. Great bang for your buck! Used AS5 with the pea method and its running nice and cool. No issues so far.
> 
> I want to upgrade the ram next to 16GB. Do you guys think its worth it? I mainly do heavy web browsing, multimedia, kodi, document creation, some video editing for youtube, and light gaming. I think I need special low voltage ram for the alpha. Is that true? I think I asked this before and it can use both 1.35V and 1.5V? *So as long as its SODIMM DDR3 and low voltage, it will work on the alpha?* THANKS!


What temps do you see during idle and stress test? Mine are 58 and 91 degree C. I am currently using MX2, and plan on buying AS5 to see whether it would help.
For your question, any 1600MHz laptop DDR will work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> I am very curious to see your results "sargentsmite". I have been wondering for some time if the Alpha would utilize extra wattage if it was available to it.
> 
> I decided on the i5 4690T for my Alpha. (Quad Core / 2.5 base / 3.5 boost / 45W) I was going to try out the i5 4690/S but I figured 84W/65W would be too much. I thought about swapping the power supply to compensate, but then I wondered how the temps would be with the Alphas cooling and if the motherboard / power distribution would even utilize it. After seeing temps / full load temps (Prime 95) with a 45W CPU, I don't see how the Alpha could cool an 84W CPU. I used Arctic Silver 5 and I know how to properly apply thermal paste as well.
> 
> Definitely stop back and post your results with the Xeon! I never even thought about a Xeon in the Alpha. That is a great idea, with it not having an iGPU and all. I never fully realized there even were socket 1150 Xeons, and if there were that they wouldn't need some specific chip set.


I think it does utilize extra wattage. I am using 240W adapter with i3 4170 (54W) and no throttle when I run stress test on both CPU and GPU. It is hot like hell though.


----------



## squall458

I am getting about the same temps as you but just a few degrees lower. But not much. No throttling issues and I been gaming heavily with it. I think its within spec range.


----------



## GruzzlyBear

Hi, I'm new









Would the Alpha be able to support an i7 6700?


----------



## squall458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GruzzlyBear*
> 
> Hi, I'm new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would the Alpha be able to support an i7 6700?


Even if it could, this PSU couldnt supply enough power to it I believe. I could be wrong though. I still say its overkill for the alpha. This was meant as a low power pc console device. The PSU is pretty small in wattage.


----------



## kandiman

Hey all have been reading through the whole thread great information from start to finish.

I purchased my i7 alpha 1 week ago have been running the Heaven benchmark my gpu temp maxed at 79 degrees so I decided to run the benchmark with the cover off max gpu temp is 70 degrees.

Before I do anything crazy i am thinking of drilling holes into the top case or maybe cut a square in the middle of the top case.

Just want to lower temps as much as I can. So what do you think about my idea?


----------



## sargentsmite

If you're willing to cut holes in the case, might as well mod a tower cooler to poke out the top.

Or maybe modify a h50 and swap the stock rad with a dual 40mm.

I want to keep the tiny sleek design intact


----------



## Six-Strings

Screw the tiny, sleek design. I would literally tape a 3.5mm HDD to it with duct tape. Not being able to use two drives internally is the Alpha's stupidest design decision.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GruzzlyBear*
> 
> Hi, I'm new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would the Alpha be able to support an i7 6700?


Not a chance. The i7 6700 is Skylake Socket 1151. The Alpha can not support Skylake period, and is socket 1150. Not only is it a different socket, but even if it was the same socket the chipset in the Alphas motherboard wouldn't support it anyways.


----------



## kandiman

Don't want put a h50 cooler. I will drill some holes and let everyone know if temps have dropped


----------



## imyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Screw the tiny, sleek design. I would literally tape a 3.5mm HDD to it with duct tape. Not being able to use two drives internally is the Alpha's stupidest design decision.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kandiman*
> 
> Don't want put a h50 cooler. I will drill some holes and let everyone know if temps have dropped


You might as well go with small form desktop instead of alpha.


----------



## GruzzlyBear

Thanks for the replies!

What 1150 cpu would you recommend for doing quite heavy work (video and photo editing, as well as development)? The gaming performance with my current i3 is good enough for me. I'm just curious as to what performance boosts I would get out of upgrading the cpu.

PS I am already dual booting linux mint 17.3 and windows 10. Would the performance boosts be evident in linux as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GruzzlyBear*
> 
> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> What 1150 cpu would you recommend for doing quite heavy work (video and photo editing, as well as development)? The gaming performance with my current i3 is good enough for me. I'm just curious as to what performance boosts I would get out of upgrading the cpu.
> 
> PS I am already dual booting linux mint 17.3 and windows 10. Would the performance boosts be evident in linux as well?
> 
> Thanks!


I received a nice all around boost from upgrading to my i5 4690T. Its a Quad Core, 2.5ghz Base, 3.5ghz Boost, 45W TDP CPU. I was able to pick it up for $195 but for some crazy reason the same site is now charging $275...

In theory, if you want to comply and stick with the Alphas power and thermal constraints, the i7 4790T is the best processor you can put in the Alpha. It is a Quad Core, Hypethreaded CPU. 4 Cores, 8 Threads, 2.7ghz base, 3.9ghz boost, 45w TDP. You won't find one of these for less than $300 though...

You can install an S, Base, or even K series i5/i7 CPU if you want, but it will throttle due to power and heat. So it is a waste and pointless in my opinion. I almost went for the i5 4690S but the 64w TDP is almost double stock CPUs that come in Alphas. Then I seen the 4690T at Star Micro for $195 so I ordered it instantly. It went up to $215 two days later, now a month or so down the line they are asking $275....


----------



## ramonrdz1986

Anyone try a E3-1265L V3?


----------



## kandiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imyg*
> 
> You might as well go with small form desktop instead of alpha.


I was going to get a small form factor desktop or build an itx system but i like the alpha form factor.

My plan is to drill some holes and put a dust filter on the top of the case.

Just wanted for one of these filters to be delivered.

www.demcifilter.com/p0008/200mm-Square-Computer-Dust-Filter.aspx


----------



## Six-Strings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imyg*
> 
> You might as well go with small form desktop instead of alpha.


Surely if they had enough room to hide that dongle a slot for a 2.5" drive wouldn't have made the device much bigger...
Or even an mSata drive, as the board is basically a laptop board.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kandiman*
> 
> I was going to get a small form factor desktop or build an itx system but i like the alpha form factor.
> 
> My plan is to drill some holes and put a dust filter on the top of the case.
> 
> Just wanted for one of these filters to be delivered.
> 
> www.demcifilter.com/p0008/200mm-Square-Computer-Dust-Filter.aspx


That filter is too big. I just measured the Alpha. It is a little over 20cm wide. The vent you linked it 200mm, which is 20cm. It is wider than the Alpha.

However, I looked around at the site you linked and measured up the Alpha. If you were to purchase this one, it would work perfect.

http://www.demcifilter.com/p0027/Double-80mm-ID-Computer-Dust-Filter.aspx

This could be placed directly over the top of the fans in the Alpha. Just cut a perfect rectangle out of the lid of the Alpha above the fans, the size of the mesh on this filter, and drop it on top. The black lip around the outside would sit around your hole. I'm thinking about doing this now... lol. The rear vents on the Alpha are just for exhaust. The only real air flow the Alpha's fans get is from the vents on the bottom / bottom sides.


----------



## kandiman

Hey Rektifying I actually made a custom order through their website I measured 199mm so I ordered a square filter 199x199. So I hope this is the perfect size for the top. Now i am just waiting to receive the filter in the mail.

I can be the initial tester if you like saves you cutting up your case in case temps do not drop.

I have noticed it's very warm on the top case at the back where the air blows out.


----------



## Rektifying

If the 199x199 is the outside measurements you are golden. This will vent the entire top of the Alpha... haha. I hope it works out for you, but I am more so looking at the rectangular vents. I feel that some pressure/positive air flow is needed in the Alpha as well. I myself, would ideally want a rectangular hole cut out directly above the intakes on the fans. That way they can pull air in from the outside and feed it through the heatsinks and out the back.

Shipping is INSANE though. Not only the price, but did you read the time it takes? I am looking at their products on frozencpu.com. There is obviously not nearly as big of a selection, but they do have one that would work perfectly on the top of the Alpha, directly over the fans. It is only $6.99 too.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19329/ffi-141/DEMCiflex_Dual_Front_Bay_Filter_85mm_x_153mm_OD_Rectangle_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter.html

Also, my uncle manages / works in a tool and die shop. I sent him a picture of the heatsinks in the Alpha and asked him if I gave them to him, if he could clone them using solid copper instead, making the "fins" thinner but more of them. He said he could do it for me. My Alpha being my only computer though, I don't want to be without it for a couple days... haha. I am going to have him do it though! I will update my temps after I have it done. After he is done with his machining skills, the face that sits flush with the CPU and GPU will be so smooth / polished I will be able to see my reflection. I will end up with dead on flush heat sink mounts made of dense copper, which will conduct / pull heat much better than whatever they are made out of now. Aluminum?


----------



## Six-Strings

Oh dear, Dell's customer support!

I received a defective Alpha from Ebay, which had the GPU fan pins on the mainboard broken off.
Contacted DELL, described the troubleshooting I did, had a quick back and a forth with the sales rep.
Two days later, UPS picks up the Alpha, a week later the mainboard is replaced, free of charge, no questions asked and on its way back to me. Now THAT is much better than I ever expected!

Also got an almost full refund from eBay, the refunded everything but the shipping, so now I have an Alpha (i3, 8 GB, 1 TB) for 21 Euro. Good deal!


----------



## imyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Oh dear, Dell's customer support!
> 
> I received a defective Alpha from Ebay, which had the GPU fan pins on the mainboard broken off.
> Contacted DELL, described the troubleshooting I did, had a quick back and a forth with the sales rep.
> Two days later, UPS picks up the Alpha, a week later the mainboard is replaced, free of charge, no questions asked and on its way back to me. Now THAT is much better than I ever expected!
> 
> Also got an almost full refund from eBay, the refunded everything but the shipping, so now I have an Alpha (i3, 8 GB, 1 TB) for 21 Euro. Good deal!


I'm surprise that ebay doesn't require you to ship it back.


----------



## Six-Strings

That's up to the seller, he probably knew he messed up (sold it to me defective on purpose) and didn't insist on me sending it back.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So I want to get a bigger CPU i7, and a larger power brick would this help with eliminating throttling? Im not worried about heat as if this is possible I will be strapping a h100i to its back


----------



## MrSneis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GruzzlyBear*
> 
> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> What 1150 cpu would you recommend for doing quite heavy work (video and photo editing, as well as development)? The gaming performance with my current i3 is good enough for me. I'm just curious as to what performance boosts I would get out of upgrading the cpu.
> 
> PS I am already dual booting linux mint 17.3 and windows 10. Would the performance boosts be evident in linux as well?
> 
> Thanks!


IMO the trick is to scout ebay on a regular basis for a T chip with higher base clock than the i3. Prices are all over the map; I actually found out I overpaid for my 4770t by quite a bit and from the same seller of the cheaper auctions nonetheless. Look for chips from system pulls. Since these are all OEM chips anyways having some sort of warranty is pretty much nonexistent I think. Amazon resellers and online retailers fluff their prices big time probably because there's not much competition or demand for the T chips.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Hello New to pc gaming also own xbox one and ps4
The alpha I have is a i7,1tb,8gb
Is it worth upgrading to a 250ssd and 16gb ram? And if so are they plug n play?


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sargentsmite*
> 
> I used GPUZ to pull my stock bios off the GPU. Made a backup of it, then modified it.
> Ambient temps in the room are lower, probably 68f. This resulted in a max gpu temp of 78c. Which is about 9 degrees warmer than the previous max gpu temp under load.
> I did also remove the heatsinks cleaned and applied a nice amount of AS5 thermal grease, so it's possible that may have helped.
> 
> Last night I also started to go thru the main motherboard bios, looking for the fan control settings. Dell has this set to 92c before fans ramp up, I would much prefer it be set to 72c or 82c for the ramp up to allow for the gpu boost to not handicap.
> 
> If I can figure out the he and offset I will let everyone know. With the fans on a louder but performance setting it could make a huge difference with this little box.
> 
> I may also physically modify the pwm fan wiring to bypass speed control so they default ho max rpm. I again don't want to make this little system impractical, it's supposed to be small and quiet in a living room.
> 
> Another option may be to get a good bit of testing done on the smbios settings, the cpu fan ID is 0x27. Manual entry into a sensor control software may also be possible. (Hwinfo64 worked on both my Dell Precision M6600)
> 
> Have a great rest of the weekend guys. I will post stuff as I learn more.
> 
> I also ordered one of the large PA style 200 watt adapters normally used with the high end laptops from Dell, when it comes in I will retest everything under its hopefully increased power delivery headroom. There are voltage & current sensors active in the SMBIOS, so I hope they can actually deliver the needed watts to a new CPU, and this little integrated GPU.


Did you notice the TDP was set to 37.5 watts in the vBios? I bumped mine to 45 watts to try to keep it from hitting the power wall at one point, but then I got nervous about damaging the power system. I'd be curious if the bigger power supply would allow you to bump the GPU TDP to 50 watts and give you the much needed headroom for overclocking.

I also have been trying to figure out a way to edit fan control. The high temps are killing power headroom. I attempted to modify the motherboard bios, but couldn't find a way to kick the fans up earlier. I'm considering moving to a water cooler.


----------



## astagea

Hi

With the current discussion on modifying the Alpha case for cooling, is it plausible to take the components out of an Alpha and put them into another case?

This could possibly then help with cooling, etc.

Totally aware that one of the best things about the Alpha is the form factor and size, but wondered whether this is do-able?

Cheers


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astagea*
> 
> Hi
> 
> With the current discussion on modifying the Alpha case for cooling, is it plausible to take the components out of an Alpha and put them into another case?
> 
> This could possibly then help with cooling, etc.
> 
> Totally aware that one of the best things about the Alpha is the form factor and size, but wondered whether this is do-able?
> 
> Cheers


I thought about this briefly. The only real issue would be getting the I/O to line up as well as the motherboard mounting screws. I'm not sure if the mounting is standard mini itx


----------



## creationsh

Before it has a score of 271 on 4130t. I upgraded it to 4670t (cost me $120 on ebay) and the score is now 440.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creationsh*
> 
> Before it has a score of 271 on 4130t. I upgraded it to 4670t (cost me $120 on ebay) and the score is now 440.


Nice. I too upgraded from the stock i3 to an i5. I went from the 4130T to the 4690T. I ended up paying $195 though... You got a good deal. The 4690T is a Quad Core, 2.5GHZ Base, 3.5GHZ Boost, 45W TDP. I seen a nice bump in my benchmarks and also in real world usage.

My Cinebench score was 485, not much higher than yours. Here were my results.

i3 4130T

Geekbench 3 Benchmark:
Single Core = 2801
Multi Core = 5928

Cinebench R15 Benchmark:
CPU (Single Core) = 115CB
CPU (Multi) = 290CB

Unigine Heaven Benchmark:
Quality: High / Resolution: 1920x1080 (All other settings: disabled)
GPU Overclock: +135 / +250
Score: 1172
FPS: 43.1 / Min: 8.1 / Max: 83.9

i5 4690T

Geekbench 3 Benchmark:
Single Core = 3288
Multi Core = 9927

Cinebench R15 Benchmark:
CPU (Single Core) = 154CB
CPU (Multi Core) = 485CB

Unigine Heaven Benchmark:
Quality: High / Resolution: 1920x1080 (All other settings: disabled)
GPU Overclock: +135 / +250
Score: 1358
FPS: 56 / Min: 23.8 / Max: 98.2


----------



## creationsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> Nice. I too upgraded from the stock i3 to an i5. I went from the 4130T to the 4690T. I ended up paying $195 though... You got a good deal. The 4690T is a Quad Core, 2.5GHZ Base, 3.5GHZ Boost, 45W TDP. I seen a nice bump in my benchmarks and also in real world usage.
> 
> My Cinebench score was 485, not much higher than yours. Here were my results.


Initial I was gonna get the i3 4170, but all that changed as you said it was a 55w cpu. Then I thought maybe the 4690t, the $200 price tag isn't motivating so 4670t it is. If anybody is interested,I got my cpu from this guy, and you could try your luck offering him a price under 120. Maybe he'll take it. He's legit and ships really fast. I got it in less than 3 business days.


----------



## kandiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astagea*
> 
> Hi
> 
> With the current discussion on modifying the Alpha case for cooling, is it plausible to take the components out of an Alpha and put them into another case?
> 
> This could possibly then help with cooling, etc.
> 
> Totally aware that one of the best things about the Alpha is the form factor and size, but wondered whether this is do-able?
> 
> Cheers


The board is not itx it's a custom size made by dell. Will be hard to find a case to match the ports.

I ordered a fan off Amazon Will take 1-2 weeks as I'm in Australia. I'll test this fan first and see if it lowers temps before I hack into my case. Will let you guys know my results.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

anyone have any luck with a larger power brick? really wanna know if this prevents throttling


----------



## jtaclas

A couple of ideas I have been kicking around and wanted to see if anyone else has tried them:

Lower spec VR: I wanted a good laugh, so I ran the 3dmark fire strike benchmark. Knowing full well beforehand that the graphics in the Alpha are short of minimum for an Oculus Rift (which I've seen recommendations of a score in the neighborhood of 9200+ from the fire strike benchmark), it did get me thinking, has anyone tooled around with any VR headset with their Alpha? OSVR for example has the vague "any mid-range gaming PC" instead of stated minimum requirements. I wonder what sort of lower spec experiences the Alpha could be capable of, but since I do plan on ordering a Rift, and a newer graphics card for my ATX pc, my VR budget doesn't really have a lot of room for experimenting with a lot of different solutions myself.

Battery power/12v dc power supply: Exactly like it sounds like. Since the power supply going into the alpha is an external power brick, I was thinking it might be a good candiate for being powered by either by a battery, or by a 12v power outlet like you might find in a car, boat, or RV. I've got a couple of applications in mind, but nothing so important that I had to run out and make it happen.

Interestingly enough, a search for alienware alpha and VR brought me to https://www.zerolatencyvr.com/, which apparently used the alienware alpha as a platform for it's experience. Source: https://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/uscorp1/press-releases/2015-08-12-alienware-joins-forces

That makes me hopeful for some level of VR experience and battery power being possible with the system.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibanezbass*
> 
> Did you notice the TDP was set to 37.5 watts in the vBios? I bumped mine to 45 watts to try to keep it from hitting the power wall at one point, but then I got nervous about damaging the power system. I'd be curious if the bigger power supply would allow you to bump the GPU TDP to 50 watts and give you the much needed headroom for overclocking.
> 
> I also have been trying to figure out a way to edit fan control. The high temps are killing power headroom. I attempted to modify the motherboard bios, but couldn't find a way to kick the fans up earlier. I'm considering moving to a water cooler.


Is this the stock vBios you are talking about? If so, I didn't realize the GTX 860M only consumed 37.5 watts. That is 82.5w usage between my CPU (45w) and GPU in my Alpha. I probably could have gotten away with the 4690S, being it was only an extra 20w. Bringing it to 102.5w. I don't believe the motherboard, ram, SSD, and fans would consume 30w.


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> Is this the stock vBios you are talking about? If so, I didn't realize the GTX 860M only consumed 37.5 watts. That is 82.5w usage between my CPU (45w) and GPU in my Alpha. I probably could have gotten away with the 4690S, being it was only an extra 20w. Bringing it to 102.5w. I don't believe the motherboard, ram, SSD, and fans would consume 30w.


Yes the stock TDP is set to just under 38w. Keep in mind that's TDP not actual power, but I believe they should be close.


----------



## Rektifying

I figured I would stop in and update on my Alpha. I have owned my Alpha for going on 4 months now. It is my primary / only PC. It has been performing flawlessly and I have had zero issues with it. It definitely meets all of my needs. My Alpha is configured with the following:

Windows 10 (Clean Install)
i5 4690T (Quad Core / 2.5ghz Base / 3.5ghz Boost / 45w TDP)
16GB RAM (2 x 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1866 Timings @ 9-9-9-24) (Alpha defaults ram to 1600, no way to change it)
GTX 860m (Core Clock +135mhz / Memory +500mhz)
Intel 3160AC WiFi + Bluetooth
Samsung 850 Evo SSD

Monitor:
AOC i2367FH 23" 1920x1080 IPS Display (5ms, HDMI, Built in Speakers, Matte Finish, Ultra Slim Bezels)

Accessories:
CM Storm Keyboard and Mouse
Razer Kraken USB Headphones
Razer Sphex Desktop Skin / Mouse Mat
Steam Controller

I ended up selling the i3 4130T and I gave my little brother the stock 4GB RAM Module.

I was originally going to purchase the mid-range Alpha with the i5 but at the time I was able to purchase the base model for $380.00. It was cheaper to go this route and upgrade the CPU myself, especially considering I could then sell the stock CPU. Also, the stock i5 Alpha comes with the 4590T which is 2.0ghz Base / 3.0ghz Boost. I feel the extra 500mhz base / 500mhz boost speeds that the 4690T has is a pretty big increase.


----------



## Rektifying

So, I totally forgot to mention that my little brother also ended up with an Alienware Alpha.

My little brother REALLY liked my Alienware Alpha. I remember when I got it back in October that he mentioned "maybe Mom will get me one for Christmas". He is a freshman in High School and would definitely benefit from having his own computer anyways. So when last Christmas was coming around my Mom asked me what she should get him for Christmas and mentioned that he wanted his own computer. I told her the Alienware Alpha, hands down. When she seen the price, she was all for it.

When I was getting it all setup for him so my Mom could wrap it up, I remembered "oh yeah, I still have my stock 4GB RAM module from my Alpha". So I upped him to 8GB. It worked out perfect because Alienware was still using the same ram so they are identical. I also swapped out his 500GB 5400RPM HDD for a Seagate 1TB 7200RPM HDD. I figured he was going to need it for games. He only uses two programs on his Alpha, Google Chrome and Steam. He primarily games on it obviously. I will never forget the look on his face when he unwrapped it. He looked right over to me and said "Thank You Kyle!". It was so funny because it was his main gift from my Mom, she paid for it. He just knew that I am the reason he got it. I am the family techy / technician. (Literally)
Also, when she asked me about a keyboard, mouse, and headset I checked Best Buy / Amazon and the stuff I bought was still the same price. So he has the same keyboard, mouse, and headset that I do. He is using his Alpha on his 32" 1080P TV and he as no complaints to say the least.

His birthday is coming up in April and I think I am going to upgrade his CPU to an i5 to future proof him a bit. He is all about gaming and with more new titles requiring a quad core I don't think it would be a bad idea. I want to get him the same i5 that I have, the 4690T. Only problem is, that it went up from the $195 that I paid to $275! I could always give him mine though, being I keep wondering how the 4690S would perform in the Alpha. I have plenty of time to think about it.

I am wondering if games that require a Quad Core would recognize an i3 as one. An i3 appears as a quad core in device manager being it is hyperthreaded and has 4 logical cores.

P.S: I converted him to PC Gaming from Console Gaming unintentionally. Ever since he got his Alpha, his Xbox 360 has been sitting in his dresser drawer. He had me list it on craigslist for him so he can sell it. He is going to use the money to buy steam cards... lol


----------



## Rektifying

Sorry for all of the posts, but I came across the BEST Vesa Mount available for the Alpha. It is specifically made for it. You can use it to wall mount your Alpha, mount your Alpha to the back of your VESA compatible monitor, or even mount your Alpha under your desk.

http://www.amazon.com/HIDEit-Alien-Alienware-Console-Mount-Pc/dp/B014ECWAN4/ref=sr_1_22?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1454012550&sr=1-22&keywords=Alienware+Alpha


----------



## r4nd0m4n0n

Made an account just to post this listing as well for a i5-4690T,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-CM8064601561613-SR1QT-Core-i5-4690T-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3-50-GHz-/181981357719?hash=item2a5eef2697:g:CiYAAOSwZG9Wisko
490 available

I purchased one from him I made an offer around $140 I think to test the waters but then they said the lowest they would go with the counter offer was $162.00 so you might can try your luck around that number! (I ended up doing the $162.00 offer because it was cheaper than the starmicro link posted at $215.00)

Since I have a new account/new poster my Alpha specs are,
http://i.imgur.com/d71RzGu.jpg

What are the temps others are getting using the 4690T?

*Edit
Here is a picture of my setup currently,
http://i.imgur.com/DCwkC8j.jpg


----------



## Grimlo6k

I've just found out about this thread. Reading all these posts made me realize what i need for my alpha as soon as it arrives.

i've been wanting a new low budget gaming pc/laptop for quite sometime now. Ever since i built my primary gaming PC my wife has been hogging on to it day and night.
I've lost myself to ps4 ever since, but i do want to come back to pc gaming due to the new upcoming title "Black desert"

Ive already ordered my alpha 2days ago and hopefully it'll arrive tomorrow. the first thing that came up to my mind was how to upgrade the processor, Ram and HDD.

After going through most of the previous post i have gained little knowledge about this product, thereby i was wondering if you guys would suggest which ram to go for and what hard drive should i choose.

So far thanks to *r4nd0m4n0n* i have already ordered the i5-4690T and the seller did agree to take $162 for it.









As far as the Ram, I do not know if the alpha comes with 2x2GB Sticks or 1x4GB, Should i choose this one?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CQ35GYE?keywords=alienware%20alpha%20ram&qid=1454022215&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

For the HDD, is there a huge difference using the stock 500gb or i should change it to a 500gb SSD or 1Tb SHDD
Suggestions for hard drives are always welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jtaclas

My alpha came with 1x4GB. That stick of ram will work with the alpha; amazon tells me I ordered one, so that's what I have in mine.

I would recommend the SSD upgrade. The stock hdd is 5400rpm, which is not ideal for speed, but was likely chosen for any of a number of other reasons, whether it was cost, temperature, power use, or reliability. I went with a 500gb ssd rather than a larger hybrid drive because one of the applications I wanted the SSD for is to speed up in-game load times for an online game I play. Assuming the SSD portion of the hybrid drive is even large enough to store the game files I wanted to run the fastest, the drive management might decide it needed to optimize the loading of windows files first. I was really not interested in finding out if the operating system and the game I wanted were going to fit on the SSD portion, so I elected to go straight for an SSD. I chose the samsung 850 evo that a lot of people like.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimlo6k*
> 
> I've just found out about this thread. Reading all these posts made me realize what i need for my alpha as soon as it arrives.
> 
> i've been wanting a new low budget gaming pc/laptop for quite sometime now. Ever since i built my primary gaming PC my wife has been hogging on to it day and night.
> I've lost myself to ps4 ever since, but i do want to come back to pc gaming due to the new upcoming title "Black desert"
> 
> Ive already ordered my alpha 2days ago and hopefully it'll arrive tomorrow. the first thing that came up to my mind was how to upgrade the processor, Ram and HDD.
> 
> After going through most of the previous post i have gained little knowledge about this product, thereby i was wondering if you guys would suggest which ram to go for and what hard drive should i choose.
> 
> So far thanks to *r4nd0m4n0n* i have already ordered the i5-4690T and the seller did agree to take $162 for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the Ram, I do not know if the alpha comes with 2x2GB Sticks or 1x4GB, Should i choose this one?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CQ35GYE?keywords=alienware%20alpha%20ram&qid=1454022215&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1
> 
> For the HDD, is there a huge difference using the stock 500gb or i should change it to a 500gb SSD or 1Tb SHDD
> Suggestions for hard drives are always welcome.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello,
I too went with the i5 4690T. It is a solid performer in the Alpha. I went with Corsair Vengeance for my ram. It is the best laptop form factor ram in my opinion. I wen't with 16GB myself but I utilize a ram cache and mess around with a RAMDISK. 8GB would be plenty. You can get 8GB (4GB x 2) for around $40 and 16GB (8GB x 2) for $80 on Amazon last time I checked. The stock 5400rpm HDD is slow! Definitely go for a SSD if possible.

The stock ram in the Alpha is a single 4GB SO-DIMM. I refuse to run unmatching ram. I do not care what anyone has to say about that. A 4GB DDR3 1600 module is not equal to another 4GB DDR3 1600 module, unless you buy them together / in a dual channel kit. Unless you can find out the timings on the stock stick, then find another stick for sale that is identical. I am not going to have two ram modules in my system that the timings do not match up, period. So definitely purchase a dual channel kit of ram and then you can either hang onto or sell the stock 4GB stick. My opinion of course, do what you wish.

16GB Dual Channel Kit
http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-Performance-1600MHz-CMSX16GX3M2B1600C9/dp/B00EXPNG5Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1454029769&sr=8-1&keywords=Corsair+Vengeance+So-Dimm


----------



## r4nd0m4n0n

What temp ranges are you getting with your 4690T?


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4nd0m4n0n*
> 
> What temp ranges are you getting with your 4690T?


I have HWINFO 64 Sensors running from startup to shutdown. I used Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste when I installed the i5 4690T. My idle temps / general usage stay in the low 50s. Around 50c to 54c. During extended gaming sessions I see temps in the upper 60s. Around 65c to 68c. Under full load (Prime 95) temps topped out at 78c. I have never seen it hit 80c, ever. Not even under 100% load for 15 minutes.

Also, I am not sure what my ambient temps are but it is your typical Wisconsin Winter. The heat is turned up and my room is pretty warm. I would say around 72 degrees F.


----------



## Grimlo6k

Thanks alot guys for the reply.

I will go with the 850 evo, i have been running the same on my primary rig and it is preety sweet.

Yeah i was wondering that too, if i get a different 4gb stick then i will be stuck with 3-3-x timing. I guess i'll get 2xvengence. But wait 60 degres on this small box with no air vent. Thats preety amazing. Now ill stick the alpha behind my tv.


----------



## solBLACK

I was actually fortunate enough to win an Alpha through a contest. I've had it for a year or two now. Haven't used it in a while as I wanted to put an SSD in it, but I don't have a screwdriver thin enough to get at the screws that has a wide enough head on it. Actually pretty annoying. I keep forgetting to get my ass to the hardware store to get a better screwdriver. Going during lunch today so my Alpha won't be so darn slow.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

I've got the i7, 1tb, 8gb ram alpha just waiting for a 500gb ssd for it ordered the Samsung 850 evo
Runs games fine although had a bit of slight freezing on rise of tomb raider? strange as gta v runs fine?


----------



## Rektifying

Farewell my fellow Alpha friends. It has been fun hearing about everyone's experience with their Alphas. I have decided to sell my Alpha and build myself a moderate general use / gaming rig. I know a lot of you who have read my posts are probably thinking "wow this guys is stupid". LOL. Being I did by an i5 4690T for $195 for my Alpha, 16GB of so-dimm memory, and the 850 Evo. I am going to use most of it in my build though so hear me out. I will list my build specs:

Case: Silverstone FT03-Mini (I LOVE this case and have wanted it for a while now)
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=333

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Q87N iTX (I went with this because I paid $60.00. Q87 is essentially H87 with a few extra features)
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4851#ov

CPU: i5 4690T (I may as well use it being I already bought it. It will do just fine for my needs)

RAM: 8GB (4GB x 2) Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DDR3 1600 (Black PCB and Heatsinks)

GPU: PNY GTX 960 4GB (Reference Design / Blower Style. $168 after $10% off and $30 mail in rebate!)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133589&cm_re=pny_gtx_960-_-14-133-589-_-Product

Storage: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo mSATA SSD Boot Drive / HGST 1TB 7200RPM 2.5" Data Drive

WiFi: None, but slot available on motherboard if needed in the future

PSU: Silvestone 500w SFX-L Fully Modular (I wanted to future proof my case)

Heatsink: Phanteks Low Profile CPU Cooler

I decided to stick with my i5 4690T being I did just buy it and it has all of the performance that I need. I highly doubt it will bottleneck a GTX 960. The case I chose does have limited cooling capabilities so I figured it was a smart choice anyways with its 45w TDP. I should be able to "lock" the boost clock maybe. I decided on a 960 reference design because its plenty capable for my gaming needs and blower style cards are HIGHLY recommended for my case. I went with the Q87 motherboard because it is fully compatible with my CPU, fully capable with PCIe 3.0 x 16, has a mSATA 6gbps / WiFi Card combo card on the top of the motherboard, and it only cost me $60! I chose the power supply that I did because you have to use SFX PSU's in this case. I sacrificed the disk drive / disk drive caddy so that I could use pretty much the best SFX PSU available. It is the same width and depth as the standard SFX form factor but is slightly longer. This allows it to have a MUCH better and larger fan and doesn't look like a cheap pos... lol. I also will ONLY buy fully modular PSU's.

I was going to go Skylake and the whole 9 yards but it really was not needed. I saved big time by using my current CPU. Sure I could of sold it but I got such a great deal on my motherboard and ram that it would of ended up costing me twice as much to go Skylake. The whole point of me doing this was to have a nice all around performing computer. I will end up with a Case that I REALLY like. I future proofed myself with my Case and PSU which were the two most important things to me. A nice case and psu will last essentially "forever". I LOVE iTX builds and would never want to SLi. I obviously didn't need the 500w PSU with my hardware but who knows what I may end up wanting to put in there 3-5 years down the road.

My friend is buying my Alpha from me for $300. I feel this is fair being he will have to buy a processor and storage. He gets the Alpha with 16GB of Corsair Vengeance with an empty CPU slot and Hard Drive bay. LOL. He didn't want to buy my 250GB 850 Evo. I'm not sure if I am going to sell it yet or maybe get a USB 3.0 external enclosure and use it for portable storage.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Is it worth upgrading to 16gb ram from 8gb? As I've been told won't make a difference


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEROTHERHAMKID*
> 
> Is it worth upgrading to 16gb ram from 8gb? As I've been told won't make a difference


I did in my Alpha. Generally no, it will not make a difference at all. The only reason I did was because I was running a ram cache and fooled around with a ramdisk. So I was actually using over 8GB of ram


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> I did in my Alpha. Generally no, it will not make a difference at all. The only reason I did was because I was running a ram cache and fooled around with a ramdisk. So I was actually using over 8GB of ram


Thanks for the reply I've ordered a Samsung 850 evo 500gb
Anything else worth upgrading?


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEROTHERHAMKID*
> 
> Thanks for the reply I've ordered a Samsung 850 evo 500gb
> Anything else worth upgrading?


Well sounds like you have 8GB of ram and a 500GB 850evo on the way. Two questions. What processor are you running? If your using WiFi, do you have the 3160 or 7265?


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> Well sounds like you have 8GB of ram and a 500GB 850evo on the way. Two questions. What processor are you running? If your using WiFi, do you have the 3160 or 7265?


It's i7 8gb ram and it's ethernet cable


----------



## squall458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> Well sounds like you have 8GB of ram and a 500GB 850evo on the way. Two questions. What processor are you running? If your using WiFi, do you have the 3160 or 7265?


how do I know which wifi module I have? Is one or the other better?


----------



## kandiman

Sorry to see you go Rektifying was very interested to see how the heatsink mod would of worked out. Good luck on your itx build I am sure it will be much powerful than the alpha


----------



## Six-Strings

So after a week of gaming on mine, I have to say the most annoying part is the severely limited port selection.

- four USB ports are just prohibitive as testicles. One external HDD (since this thing doesn't have a second HDD slot), two controllers, mouse, keyboard, my Rocksmith cable... ugh
- no 3.5mm port. What the balls were they thinking?
- no second HDMI. Seriously? Who decided that an HDMI IN would be more useful to more customers than a second HDMI OUT?

Other than that, I'm pleasantly surprised with the performance, dimensions and especially the noise.
I know I won't be able to play The Witcher 3 on it, but the other games I play, mainly Dark Souls 1+2 and Rocksmith, run really well.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> So after a week of gaming on mine, I have to say the most annoying part is the severely limited port selection.
> 
> - four USB ports are just prohibitive as testicles. One external HDD (since this thing doesn't have a second HDD slot), two controllers, mouse, keyboard, my Rocksmith cable... ugh
> - no 3.5mm port. What the balls were they thinking?
> - no second HDMI. Seriously? Who decided that an HDMI IN would be more useful to more customers than a second HDMI OUT?
> 
> Other than that, I'm pleasantly surprised with the performance, dimensions and especially the noise.
> I know I won't be able to play The Witcher 3 on it, but the other games I play, mainly Dark Souls 1+2 and Rocksmith, run really well.


Will non of the alphas run witcher 3?


----------



## Six-Strings

No, not on that GPU. At least not on any level that one would consider playable.


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> No, not on that GPU. At least not on any level that one would consider playable.


https://steamcommunity.com/app/292030/discussions/0/594820656477851290/

Seems it's playable on mostly high settings at 900p.


----------



## Six-Strings

So Xbox settings? I'm fine with that!


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibanezbass*
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/app/292030/discussions/0/594820656477851290/
> 
> Seems it's playable on mostly high settings at 900p.


Reading that looks like it will run
1 even says will run at 1080 on them settings in that link


----------



## Six-Strings

Hold your horses, he wasn't talking about FPS at all. If the Alpha could run 900p / Medium at 40+ FPS, I'd be seriously impressed.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kandiman*
> 
> Sorry to see you go Rektifying was very interested to see how the heatsink mod would of worked out. Good luck on your itx build I am sure it will be much powerful than the alpha


Hey thanks man. That is the only thing I am going to miss out on. Having my uncle clone the heatsinks with copper stock.

My new iTX build will really only be "graphically" more powerful being I am carrying over the i5 4690T and still using DDR3 1600. The GTX 960 4GB will be a pretty big jump though from the 860m I guess.

I LOVE the case I went with though. I have wanted it since I seen it a couple years ago and knew that when I built my next PC that it was going to be in that case. I'm iTX all the way too. I would never SLI and I just like the form factor. One PCEe slot and two ram slots is all I need.

The main reason I am doing this is because I wanted a more custom build and some extra graphics power. My case will last "forever" and my PSU "should" last a long time. Being I decided against Skylake and am using my existing i5, I went cheap on my motherboard and ram kinda. The Gigabyte Q87 board I went with is actually pretty nice, just nothing over the top and I was able to pick it up for $60 new in box. I like that it is blacked out, built with extended life components, and has a mSATA port on the top of it. Pretty much everyone has never even heard of / seen this board. I could find zero reviews or YouTube videos on it. This is because Q87 is more so a business chipset. It is literally H87 with vPro and a couple other features. It is kind of funny because I just realized that the 4690T supports vPro and the other extra features that Q87 offers, so its actually a perfect match for my CPU. I don't really know what vPro and all these other "business" features are but I will have them. lol

The part I am going to like the most is customization. After I have it all up and running I want to customize it. I definitely think I want to add some type of window, which is part of why I chose the motherboard, ram, and PSU that I did. Everything matches up and is blacked out / has Black PCB.


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Hold your horses, he wasn't talking about FPS at all. If the Alpha could run 900p / Medium at 40+ FPS, I'd be seriously impressed.


He stated clearly at the top that it would maintain a constant 30 FPS which is what 90 percent of console games are locked at.


----------



## kandiman

Sounds like a good build Rektifying. I was going to build an itx system as well but prices in Australia are expensive. I was going to purchase an Intel NUC for casual gaming lol but the form factor for the alpha I love.

I'm not a heavy gamer and the alpha will mainly be used for street fighter 5.


----------



## Grimlo6k

Finally i am one step closer to upgrading this. According to my previous post, Ive received the alpha and most of the upgrade parts this morning. And i've just finished putting them all together. The only item i am missing right now is the Evo 850 500GB SSD. Which unfortunately newegg decided to put as a marketplace item and the seller is lazy to even ship it . Its been almost 5 days now. Anyways guys donot buy the HDD from Newegg everything else is good if you are going for the same upgrade.

A BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO HELPED ME FIGURE THIS OUT.

Here are the parts i used.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233242 <-RAM

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2W02DV8166 <-Thermal Paste

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007 <-SSD

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181981357719?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT <-Cpu (CHEAP!!!)



http://valid.x86.fr/sihdkg

I donot know if these temperatures are normal as my Primary gaming pc runs at 36-38"C.

I will post GPU results as soon as my lazy seller decides to send me that SSD and finally upgrade to Win10

Speaking of win10 any u guys know how do i transfer my win8 key from alpha to the new hard drive and upgrade it to win10?
Is there any direct way to jump to win10? I do own a copy of win7pro which is upgraded to win10 on 3 pc in my household. i was wondering if i can squeeze this one in.

Thanks


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimlo6k*
> 
> Finally i am one step closer to upgrading this. According to my previous post, Ive received the alpha and most of the upgrade parts this morning. And i've just finished putting them all together. The only item i am missing right now is the Evo 850 500GB SSD. Which unfortunately newegg decided to put as a marketplace item and the seller is lazy to even ship it . Its been almost 5 days now. Anyways guys donot buy the HDD from Newegg everything else is good if you are going for the same upgrade.
> 
> A BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO HELPED ME FIGURE THIS OUT.
> 
> Here are the parts i used.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233242 <-RAM
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2W02DV8166 <-Thermal Paste
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007 <-SSD
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181981357719?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT <-Cpu (CHEAP!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/sihdkg
> 
> I donot know if these temperatures are normal as my Primary gaming pc runs at 36-38"C.
> 
> I will post GPU results as soon as my lazy seller decides to send me that SSD and finally upgrade to Win10
> 
> Speaking of win10 any u guys know how do i transfer my win8 key from alpha to the new hard drive and upgrade it to win10?
> Is there any direct way to jump to win10? I do own a copy of win7pro which is upgraded to win10 on 3 pc in my household. i was wondering if i can squeeze this one in.
> 
> Thanks


Nice setup! However, Newegg is awesome! I purchase literally everything, not just computer parts, from Newegg and Amazon. You look, see, and have options for who the item is sold and shipped by. I only purchase items that are shipped and sold by Newegg or Amazon. At a minimum, shipped by. You just didn't notice it wasn't sold by Newegg. Newegg was either out of stock at that time or when a marketplace price is cheaper, it will show them listed first. I always pay the few extra bucks so I get it directly from Newegg/Amazon. When you look at a Newegg listing you can see who it is sold by. If you look on the right hand side under the price/add to cart info you will see options for different sellers.


----------



## Grimlo6k

Thanks Rektifying,

Yeah it was my mistake, didnt notice it was a marketplace item. The only reason i buy from there is because they donot charge TAX for NY state. It helped me save $300 when i built my previous pc.

Anyways im up all night trying to figure out how to get free win 10 on this alpha but unfortunately none if the keys i've recovered from pre-installed win8.1 does not work. I tried obtaining with a script and then the magic jelly bean key finder, both are different. Im stuck with an unregistered version of windows 10.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimlo6k*
> 
> Thanks Rektifying,
> 
> Yeah it was my mistake, didnt notice it was a marketplace item. The only reason i buy from there is because they donot charge TAX for NY state. It helped me save $300 when i built my previous pc.
> 
> Anyways im up all night trying to figure out how to get free win 10 on this alpha but unfortunately none if the keys i've recovered from pre-installed win8.1 does not work. I tried obtaining with a script and then the magic jelly bean key finder, both are different. Im stuck with an unregistered version of windows 10.


Unfortunately Microsoft is ******ed. This is how you have to do it with all computers, not just the Alpha.

UPDATE to Windows 10. This converts your product key / OEM Key to Windows 10. Only then can you do a clean install. This is how I did it and have done it for others. It is stupid and time consuming, I know.

When I installed my 850 Evo in my Alpha, I clean installed Windows 8.1 and it automatically pulled the product key from the UEFI / BIOS. I then upgraded to Windows 10. Then, I clean installed Windows 10. It took me pretty much most of the day with updates.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> Farewell my fellow Alpha friends. I will list my build specs:
> 
> Case: Silverstone FT03-Mini (I LOVE this case and have wanted it for a while now)
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=333


That's a nice build you have. I did something similar, but I ended up purchasing (pretty much) my Alpha back and it sits in the living room running Windows 10 with Kodi.

On the case front, I'd like to use this one:

RaiJintek METIS MINI ITX
https://youtu.be/l3gmm6rjVKA

For a future build. So little and sexy!


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> That's a nice build you have. I did something similar, but I ended up purchasing (pretty much) my Alpha back and it sits in the living room running Windows 10 with Kodi.
> 
> On the case front, I'd like to use this one:
> 
> RaiJintek METIS MINI ITX
> https://youtu.be/l3gmm6rjVKA
> 
> For a future build. So little and sexy!


Thank You.
I actually received the rest of my hardware for it today. I just finished building / setting it all up. It is 100% complete! I even re-pasted the PNY GTX 960 with some AS5. It was a good thing too. The factory paste job was horrible! I always tend to get a little nervous when buildings a full PC. All it takes is for one piece of hardware to be DOA and there you sit with a black screen, wondering where to begin. Everything is running great so far though! I definitely applied the paste well, as my idle temps are CPU: 38c GPU: 29c. The heat sink must be nice and flush as well being the temps on all 4 cores are either the same or within 1 degree of each other.

I created a "Rig" on my profile and uploaded some pics if you want to check it out.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Is a alienware alpha i7 version graphically better than say a xbox one or ps4? Or just the same?


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Come on options please????


----------



## ZL580

They are about the same, in the end the processor model does not make a significant difference


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEROTHERHAMKID*
> 
> Is a alienware alpha i7 version graphically better than say a xbox one or ps4? Or just the same?


I can only assume that the Nvidia GTX 860M is a step up from whatever is in the Xbox One and PS4. Especially considering many games only run at 720P on the consoles vs 1080P on the Alpha.

At the end of the day, both consoles also feature Budget AMD powered graphics / processing. I doubt they are on the same level. Also, Windows 10 obviously stomps on both consoles OS / UI when it comes to functionality.


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rektifying*
> 
> I can only assume that the Nvidia GTX 860M is a step up from whatever is in the Xbox One and PS4. Especially considering many games only run at 720P on the consoles vs 1080P on the Alpha.
> 
> At the end of the day, both consoles also feature Budget AMD powered graphics / processing. I doubt they are on the same level. Also, Windows 10 obviously stomps on both consoles OS / UI when it comes to functionality.


I don't think that's quite right. Most Xbox games run at 900p or 1080p. Same with PS4. 860M might be slightly more powerful than the consoles, but not leaps and bounds. However, the cpu in the consoles is very weak compared to the Alpha.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

From what I've played on alpha graphically looks better I have a ps4 and xbox one and same games like dead rising 3 looks a lot better in my opinion
I want a titan x or 980ti build next just got to work on the Mrs
Has anyone had probs Re installing hivemind on alpha? Won't Re install for me for console side? I'm running games from desktop at minute


----------



## aj654987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibanezbass*
> 
> I don't think that's quite right. Most Xbox games run at 900p or 1080p. Same with PS4. 860M might be slightly more powerful than the consoles, but not leaps and bounds. However, the cpu in the consoles is very weak compared to the Alpha.


From: http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/156273-xbox-720-vs-ps4-vs-pc-how-the-hardware-specs-compare/2

Again, by virtue of being an AMD APU, the Xbox One and PS4 GPUs are technologically similar - with the simple difference that the PS4 GPU is larger. In PC terms, the Xbox One has a GPU that's similar to the entry-level Bonaire GPU in the older Radeon HD 7790, while the PS4 is outfitted with the midrange Pitcairn that can be found in the HD 7870. In numerical terms, the Xbox One GPU has 12 compute units (768 shader processors), while the PS4 has 18 compute units (1,152 shaders). The Xbox One is slightly ahead on GPU clock speed (853MHz vs. 800MHz for the PS4).

In short, the PS4's GPU is - on paper - 50 percent more powerful than the Xbox One. The Xbox One's slightly higher GPU clock speed ameliorates some of the difference, but really, the PS4's 50-percent-higher compute unit count is a serious advantage for the Sony camp. Games on the PS4 have considerably more graphics power available, and that shows up in real-world comparisons. Beyond clock speeds and core counts, though both GPUs are identical. They're both based on the Graphics Core Next (GCN) architecture, and thus support OpenGL 4.3, OpenCL 1.2, and Direct3D 11.2.
RAM subsystem and bandwidth

Once we leave the CPU and GPU, the hardware specs of the Xbox One and PS4 begin to diverge, with the RAM being the most notable difference. While both consoles are outfitted with 8GB of RAM, the PS4 opts for 5500MHz GDDR5 RAM, while the Xbox One uses the more PC-like 2133MHz DDR3 RAM. This leads to a massive bandwidth advantage in favor of the PS4. The PS4's CPU and GPU have 176GB/s of bandwidth to system RAM, while the Xbox One has just 68.3GB/s.

Looked at some benchmarks and Sony's should be slightly faster than a 750Ti, though its hard to tell because its a different OS and still sharing system memory as graphics memory. It should be roughly equivalent, though the CPU in the Alpha is WAY faster and if you tried to game on the type of cpu theyre using in the consoles on a PC, it would bottleneck the GPU.

There is a drastic difference between the PS4 and Xboxone... on paper. Considering its using GDDR5 vs DDR3 and a better GPU on top of that, its a large difference but in reality the games are pretty close with xbox just using a lower resolution most of the time. I guess the point is that its pretty close, the alpha is better but not a huge difference. The biggest difference is you got Steam and all the other stores for cheaper and more variety of games than the consoles and of course compatibility with many older games.


----------



## Six-Strings

Sadly, I have to confirm that the i3 can't run The Witcher 3 fluently on any graphics settings.

On 900p, I get 25-30 FPS with low post processing options and graphics.
Even on resolutions lower than that I can't run this game above or even AT steady 30 FPS.

Kind of expected, but still too bad.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Sadly, I have to confirm that the i3 can't run The Witcher 3 fluently on any graphics settings.
> 
> On 900p, I get 25-30 FPS with low post processing options and graphics.
> Even on resolutions lower than that I can't run this game above or even AT steady 30 FPS.
> 
> Kind of expected, but still too bad.


I have the i7 version I will try it on that see how it performs if it will?


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Ok tried it and it runs even on high settings although much better on medium and still looks good
Not sure how to get fps on though is there a setting some where? as I've only had a quick look


----------



## Six-Strings

I used fraps.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Ok will try it later


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Ok runs on medium graphic settings at around 40fps at 1080


----------



## Six-Strings

That's encouraging to know. At that point, the 860m should be the limiting factor. Maybe I can get an i5 for cheap.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Sadly, I have to confirm that the i3 can't run The Witcher 3 fluently on any graphics settings.
> 
> On 900p, I get 25-30 FPS with low post processing options and graphics.
> Even on resolutions lower than that I can't run this game above or even AT steady 30 FPS.
> 
> Kind of expected, but still too bad.


This makes me want to give it a shot.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

At 1080 on low graphic settings runs from 40 to 48 fps didn't see it go under 40fps


----------



## Six-Strings

I'm jelly. Can't find a suitable 35w i5 for less than 150 Euro.


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I'm jelly. Can't find a suitable 35w i5 for less than 150 Euro.


I'm using an 84w i7 in mine. The Alpha will limit the CPU to 35 - 40 watts on its own, so it doesn't really matter which i5 you buy (assuming it's Haswell based).


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I tried Witcher 3 this morning. I'm getting a low of 29fps to a high of 43fps. Average is 30-35fps. This is on Low settings. I'm going to try tonight with an overclock on the GPU to see if I can lock it at 35-40fps, which I think is definitely playable at 1080p.


----------



## Six-Strings

Did you upgrade your i3? Otherwise I don't get why your performance is so much better than mine.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Did you upgrade your i3? Otherwise I don't get why your performance is so much better than mine.


No. The only thing different on mine (from stock) is 8GB ram. Otherwise, bone stock. I'll try and pull video to add to my old Youtube channel (when I was running benchmarks on the Alpha after receiving it).

https://youtu.be/0wvExyKMFEQ
https://youtu.be/xRs_YWZL9jU

Ok, I didn't grab any video. I did overclock the GPU though, and at 1080p low settings (which still look pretty darn good), I average 32-38fps. I break into low 40s on occasion. This is outside of "training", which is where I was running this morning. I find it still quite playable at those fps.


----------



## ZL580

Turn off all post processing for best results, the i3 version Alpha is more than enough for all games paired the weak "860m".

Its rediculous to see all the "should I upgrade" talk here. The i3 alpha is as good as it gets as far as price/performance. Upgrading costs far too much and will net a handful of frames at best, or actually lose you frames because of huge mhz hit.


Here u can see the game scales with frequency and generation not so much with cores


Here u can see that low powered cards cant handle the demand of this game at 1080p with post processing. The slowest card here...660, is faster than a 750 ti(860m)


----------



## aj654987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Did you upgrade your i3? Otherwise I don't get why your performance is so much better than mine.


Is your GPU driver up to date?

That and then you can try overclocking the GPU.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibanezbass*
> 
> I'm using an 84w i7 in mine. The Alpha will limit the CPU to 35 - 40 watts on its own, so it doesn't really matter which i5 you buy (assuming it's Haswell based).


I ran the i5 4690T with zero issues / no throttling. Its a quad core / 2.5ghz base / 3.5ghz boost / 45W TDP. I never seen it go below 3100mhz, which is default when utilizing all 4 cores. When only using one / two cores it stays right at 3500 / 3400.


----------



## kornedbeefy

Hey all,

Hopefully Monday I'll be the proud owner of a certified refurbished Alpha console with I3 4170, 8 gig mem, 1tb 7200rpm drive from Dell. I went back and forth for a couple of weeks between building an itx system or buying one of these. Every time I configured an itx system I wanted the price slowly crept up to to $600. I didn't want to spend that much for a 2nd gaming system I planned to use for company and travel. Also, itx cases are still pretty bulky compared to this. Anyway, the 30% coupon off I found bringing the alpha down to $460 shipped caused me to pull the trigger.

I'm still a little concerned I made the wrong decision but I feel more confident the more I consider it. My Alienware M15 laptop I bought in 2011 (ATI Mobile Radeon 5850 gpu) can't keep you with a lot of current games. From what I read this should be able to except for maybe Arma 3. I received a Roku 3 for XMas that I thought could stream video from my NAS to my TV, it can't. Neither can the PS4 I never game on.

........Ok, I'm rambling on. Just wanted to say I'll soon be one of the club and since their isn't a faq (didn't see one) is there anything I must know and do once I receive it?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> I received a Roku 3 for XMas that I thought could stream video from my NAS to my TV, it can't. Neither can the PS4 I never game on.


Might be a setting on the NAS. I use a Synology and my Roku 3, PS4, tablet, phones, pretty much anything I have has not had any issues streaming videos, music or pictures.

Side note: Congrats on the Alpha and enjoy!


----------



## Mikestate1

I have seen that some Alienware alpha owners have used the program hwinfo to increase fan speed. Unfortunately I have downloaded this program but don't have the fan icon that is necessary to up the speed.

There are no specific forums on how to achieve a fan speed increase with the alpha yet there are people doing it. I just don't get it. Any help hold be appreciated.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Is it possible to use a more powerful external graphics card with the alpha?
I'm guessing it's not?


----------



## Six-Strings

Haha, this is getting a bit silly.

No, it's not possible.


----------



## kornedbeefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> Might be a setting on the NAS. I use a Synology and my Roku 3, PS4, tablet, phones, pretty much anything I have has not had any issues streaming videos, music or pictures.
> 
> Side note: Congrats on the Alpha and enjoy!


I also use a Synology. Its the older ds211j. I thought Plex would do it all but it didn't. I created my plex account on my roku. Launch plex and it cannot see anything.

back on topic... does anyone recommend a small portable monitor/tv that will work with the Alpha? It will also be used for travel.


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEROTHERHAMKID*
> 
> Is it possible to use a more powerful external graphics card with the alpha?
> I'm guessing it's not?


You have to use an M.2 to mPCIE adapter. Then an mPCIE to PCIE adapter. You'd lose your internal wireless card.


----------



## ravicc

something like this will let you upgrade GPU. You just have to find a way to mode the case or add an external case to attach it


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravicc*
> 
> something like this will let you upgrade GPU. You just have to find a way to mode the case or add an external case to attach it


Where do I get one of these in the UK?
Any ideas of where to get external case?
Other items I would need? And how to put it together?
Thanks Mark


----------



## ravicc

No ideas on the case yet
But here are a few things to consider

This is a pci-e x4 socket
So you need to make sure your graphics card fits
Most should fit and run with x4 lanes
Also need to make sure it physically fits without getting in the way for heat sink
You also need an extension for m.2 like this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/M-2-NGFF-Extender-Cable-for-M-2-NGFF-B-M-Key-SATA-SSD-/291203947744?hash=item43cd1b9ce0:g:ewwAAOSw4HVWFBFb

Here is a link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-Express-PCI-E-4X-Female-to-NGFF-M-2-M-Key-Male-Adapter-Converter-Card-/121658192168?hash=item1c5364b128:g:ILIAAOSwpdpVXt9A

Really cheap one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-E-4X-Female-to-NGFF-M-2-M-Male-Adapter-Key-Converter-Card-with-Power-Cable-/291528376857?hash=item43e0720219:g:f0cAAOSwPcVVuxND

Not sure what the difference is

I have not tried any of this
But would not hesitate to once I get my alpha


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> I also use a Synology. Its the older ds211j. I thought Plex would do it all but it didn't. I created my plex account on my roku. Launch plex and it cannot see anything.
> 
> back on topic... does anyone recommend a small portable monitor/tv that will work with the Alpha? It will also be used for travel.


What about this for a monitor?
http://www.amazon.com/Vanguard-Personal-Environment-consoles-playstation-4/dp/B00H0R9DSG

Hit me up on the Synology front, I run a DS212J. Love it to death. Hint though, Plex is evil running off of the 211 and 212. The Marvel processor on those NAS boxes is just too wimpy (yours is 800Mhz and mine is 1.2MHz... way too slow for server side decoding).


----------



## ibanezbass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravicc*
> 
> something like this will let you upgrade GPU. You just have to find a way to mode the case or add an external case to attach it


That won't work because it's 2260. The adapter will have to be 2242 to fit. See my original comment. I've done some research on it.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibanezbass*
> 
> That won't work because it's 2260. The adapter will have to be 2242 to fit. See my original comment. I've done some research on it.


Thanks I'm happy with my alpha loving gta v I'm playing @ the minute
Played it on ps4 but alpha is better
I want a decent game desktop now where in the UK is cheapest to go I'm wanting a 980Ti set up


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEROTHERHAMKID*
> 
> Thanks I'm happy with my alpha loving gta v I'm playing @ the minute
> Played it on ps4 but alpha is better
> I want a decent game desktop now where in the UK is cheapest to go I'm wanting a 980Ti set up


Go straight for the Titan X and run it at 900p!


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> Go straight for the Titan X and run it at 900p!


Cheers for.reply why at 900p?


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Having problems reinstalling hive mind after fitting ssd if I click on console just spins and spins and does nothing?


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Anyone help?


----------



## aj654987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEROTHERHAMKID*
> 
> Having problems reinstalling hive mind after fitting ssd if I click on console just spins and spins and does nothing?


I have read that a lot of people were unable to get the Hivemind interface working after a fresh install of Windows. I havent tried that myself, I swapped in an SSD but cloned the drive rather than a fresh install, and have upgraded to Windows 10 and Hivemind still works.

I was reading around on compatibility with Windows 10 and Hivemind and thats when I saw numerous people on other forums saying Hivemind didnt work after a fresh install.


----------



## aj654987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravicc*
> 
> No ideas on the case yet
> But here are a few things to consider
> 
> This is a pci-e x4 socket
> So you need to make sure your graphics card fits
> Most should fit and run with x4 lanes
> Also need to make sure it physically fits without getting in the way for heat sink
> You also need an extension for m.2 like this
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/M-2-NGFF-Extender-Cable-for-M-2-NGFF-B-M-Key-SATA-SSD-/291203947744?hash=item43cd1b9ce0:g:ewwAAOSw4HVWFBFb
> 
> Here is a link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-Express-PCI-E-4X-Female-to-NGFF-M-2-M-Key-Male-Adapter-Converter-Card-/121658192168?hash=item1c5364b128:g:ILIAAOSwpdpVXt9A
> 
> Really cheap one
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-E-4X-Female-to-NGFF-M-2-M-Male-Adapter-Key-Converter-Card-with-Power-Cable-/291528376857?hash=item43e0720219:g:f0cAAOSwPcVVuxND
> 
> Not sure what the difference is
> 
> I have not tried any of this
> But would not hesitate to once I get my alpha


That 4x slot you linked to, doesnt look like its open ended so I dont see how graphics cards made for x16 would fit.


----------



## ravicc

You are correct
I saw some other ones that have open ended slots. Will try to post a link

Otherwise careful Dremel cut can open it up


----------



## ravicc

Here it is
http://www.microsatacables.com/pci-e-1x-4x-open-back-card-to-m-2-m-key-4-lane-pcie-slot-adapter

I wonder how well made these are but they are certainly cheap

Another more expensive solution
http://www.bplus.com.tw/ExtenderBoard/P14S-P14F.html


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEROTHERHAMKID*
> 
> Cheers for.reply why at 900p?


Just a joke. It was meant that the 980Ti, unless you're going for higher than 1440p, might be overkill. I ended up giving my son one of my GTX 970 and was going to upgrade to a 980ti, but I think I'm going to just hold off and see what else is coming. I already get decent frames at 1080p for pretty much every game (with all candy on). I can even run a good portion of the games with a few things turned down on 3 x 1080p monitors decently well. So, waiting for 4K to become a better reality I guess.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> Just a joke. It was meant that the 980Ti, unless you're going for higher than 1440p, might be overkill. I ended up giving my son one of my GTX 970 and was going to upgrade to a 980ti, but I think I'm going to just hold off and see what else is coming. I already get decent frames at 1080p for pretty much every game (with all candy on). I can even run a good portion of the games with a few things turned down on 3 x 1080p monitors decently well. So, waiting for 4K to become a better reality I guess.


Ok
What card will run all Games at 1080 and all settings flat out? A 970?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEROTHERHAMKID*
> 
> Ok
> What card will run all Games at 1080 and all settings flat out? A 970?


I'd say you're looking at the GTX 970 or the R9 390. They both seem pretty evenly paired with the nod to performance going to the R9 in general.


----------



## imyg

How much do you willingly pay for a copper heat shrink?


----------



## solBLACK

After putting an SSD into my Alpha it's like a whole new machine. I forgot how much of a difference they make. Purchased Dark Souls 2 with all the DLC and have been playing that since this weekend. Also purchased the wireless connector for Xbox One controllers as I had an extra one of those. Smaller than a console and plays games better. Such an amazing little computer.


----------



## kornedbeefy

I'll be getting my Alpha in the next 2 to 3 days. It has 8.1. Do you recommend I update it to 10? I refuse to update my main gaming rig due to the controversy of Microsoft spying on users of Windows 10. I plan on using the Alpha exclusively as a gaming machine and streaming so Microsoft can spy/collect data on it all they want from that system.

Also are there any other must do actions before I start loading games from steam?


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> Also are there any other must do actions before I start loading games from steam?


If yours doesn't come with an SSD then put one in it. The HDD that mine came with was a 5400rpm drive. Thing was super slow. Made me not want to ever use it.


----------



## kornedbeefy

Have my Alpha! It's currently installing 196 Windows 8.1 updates. I have a couple questions.

Is the hivemind worth installing?

Do you just update all drivers from Dell or do you use Nvidia for the video, etc?

I think I should probably stress test it especially since its a refurbished. Any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## Sephiroth7208

Hey All,

Just received my Alienware Alpha and I'm seriously impressed with how much power they've packed into this little beast... I have a few questions and would appreciate any help anyone can give.

1. Is it possible to run Fraps while in console mode?? I have it installed via desktop mode already however i read somewhere it needs to be added to the console mode program library or something??

2. I have just installed Crysis 2 and as we call know it has a seperate downloadable DX11 High Resolution Pack, If I download and install this via desktop mode, Will it still be active while in console mode??

TIA Guys... Great to be a part of the AW Alpha Owners Club.

Sephiroth7208


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Whats overclocking? And is it worth doing the i7 alpha?


----------



## Six-Strings

1. google.com
2. no


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> 1. google.com
> 2. no


Ok cheers for the reply


----------



## kornedbeefy

I want a portable monitor for travel. However, small portable monitors that have hdmi and good enough sound are rare if non existent. I am considering the GAEMS Vanguard but the cost is hard to swallow

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00H0R9DSG/ref=s9_simh_gw_g63_i1_r?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-1&pf_rd_r=076HDA15ARJPA5820PRY&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2079475242&pf_rd_i=desktop

The only other option I can think of is a small monitor with just HDMI and add a bluetooth speaker like this, http://www.amazon.com/DKnight-MagicBox-Bluetooth-Portable-Microphone/dp/B00NXET2MM/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1456315042&sr=1-5&keywords=bluetooth+speaker

Will that bluetooth speaker work with the alienware alpha?


----------



## Six-Strings

It's really difficult for me to understand the thought process behind some of the posts.

Do you not reckon that when you're at a point where you're considering a portable monitor and an Alpha, you might be better off with a laptop?


----------



## Brokennails

Long time lurker...

So, Is there any definitive results of before and after going from an i3 4130t to a 4170. I already modded gpu bios and running 1150-1200/6000 and want to see what improvement I would probably see. I skimmed through but didnt see any before/after with maxed out gpu...

Well, looked at snowed posts and 4150 seems to be a descent improvement so the 4170 should be a little better. Looks like i may just drop the hammer.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brokennails*
> 
> Long time lurker...
> 
> So, Is there any definitive results of before and after going from an i3 4130t to a 4170. I already modded gpu bios and running 1150-1200/6000 and want to see what improvement I would probably see. I skimmed through but didnt see any before/after with maxed out gpu...
> 
> Well, looked at snowed posts and 4150 seems to be a descent improvement so the 4170 should be a little better. Looks like i may just drop the hammer.


I don't have conclusive benchmark results, but there was a pretty big difference of minimum framerate in FO4 between the 4130t and the 4170 running on high settings at 1080p.


----------



## Brokennails

Thanks. Already have 8gb and 1tb ssd so this was the last upgrade that I could see tiding me over for a little while longer.

If i didnt have a 4k tv i wouldnt think about a different setup at all.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Anyone running Street Fighter 5? My kids are playing it on the Alpha, and I have to run it at 720p with 100% scaling and all the sliders at High. I tried at 1080p with scaling at 100% and sliders at Medium... and it was much too slow to use. I did find a bargain though...

I was at my local GameXchange and found this fighting stick:
DreamGear Fighter Stick
They were asking $20 for them. I checked Amazon, saw that they were going for more; so I bought the two they had.

Well, it originally didn't work on the PC.

So, I used "Motionjoy" to get the PS3 stick recognized on the PC. This worked for Street Fighter 4. Unfortunately, 5 didn't recognize it.

Then, I installed "XboxCE" which turned my now PS3 emulated Joystick into an Xbox 360 emulated joystick.

Guess what? I can now use this $20 stick in Street Fighter 4 and 5 now.









Well, basically, if anyone has extensively played SF5 and has a good mix of graphics settings, Post it so that we can all benefit.

Note: It wasn't a simple install. I had to set the Alpha to year 2013 and then go into recovery mode so that I could install the MotionJoy driver without Driver signing. Then, it would work. When you reboot, you can always set the date back and it will continue to work.


----------



## Brokennails

Ordered the i3 4170. Will try to run some numbers before and after. Wish new tomb raider had a benchmark like the first...


----------



## Mikestate1

Just to add my 2 cents, I've tried a 4570t, 4790t and a 4170. The 4790t is the fastest, though not by much. The 4170 maintains the highest clock speed but is noticeably slower. Having multiple cores helps with back ground tasks not so much with the games themselves.
There are a lot of people in this tread who give advice on this or that processor but don't have an actual clue. Take it from me, I've owned all of these processors.


----------



## Brokennails

I'm sure the 4790t is better, but price difference for me wouldn't be worth it. Might as well build a more powerful desktop...


----------



## Mikestate1

I wasn't trying to say it was better and you should buy it. In fact I would advise against it. What I am saying is the 4170 that you just bought won't perform like some of the people in this forum are suggesting. I purchased several processors going on advice from this forum and have been disappointed.


----------



## Mikestate1

Also, I purchase a 180watt and 240watt power brick. Neither added to the alphas performance


----------



## Brokennails

Got ya. Thanks for the info. Just hoping for a little more consistent performance to tide me until next year.


----------



## Mikestate1

I've read through all 147 pages of this forum (it's taken a while). If there was a suggestion I've tried it.


----------



## vster

pm sent!


----------



## wonderbar

Has Alienware stopped supporting the Alpha series?

I am looking to buy the Alpha because I want a PC dedicated to act as a console, and I am very impressed by the Alpha's compact size and portability. However, I want to be able to play games that have yet to come in this gaming generation on my 720p HDTV, and I have heard that the Alpha has started to struggle with recent games.

Any rumors of upcoming updates with a newer GPU?


----------



## Brokennails

Should have no issues at 720p. I play at 1080p on mine and just have to tweak some settings for good gameplay.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderbar*
> 
> Has Alienware stopped supporting the Alpha series?
> 
> I am looking to buy the Alpha because I want a PC dedicated to act as a console, and I am very impressed by the Alpha's compact size and portability. However, I want to be able to play games that have yet to come in this gaming generation on my 720p HDTV, and I have heard that the Alpha has started to struggle with recent games.
> 
> Any rumors of upcoming updates with a newer GPU?


Should have no probs at 720p as above play all Games at 1080
They do struggle at higher settings at 1080 with some games like witcher 3, gta v, rise of tomb raider but still run fine if lower some settings and still look a lot better than console games IMO
I have the i7 version


----------



## Blindrage606

See my post below for vBIOS download.**


----------



## Brokennails

Well, that was a waste of $125. Benchmarks of Tomb Raider and Shadow of Mordor were pretty much identical before and after.


----------



## sargentsmite

The higher wattage power bricks do make a difference.

I am using the Dell GA240PE1-00

My alpha is apart for the xeon e3 cpu upgrade and getting an ssd.
Also I have purchased a corsair mini itx cooler intended for the bulldog, to mod for the Alpha.
I have not seen anyone with a firestrike score ahead of my Alpha so far. I expect even better once the xeon cpu and mini cooler are installed.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7313650

The i3 is limiting the score with weak physics, the E3 xeon pulls 11k physics.

Here is my revision 4 vbios - *use at your own risk*. I was unstable until using a 240 watt power adaptter.

860m_mod4.zip 130k .zip file


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brokennails*
> 
> Well, that was a waste of $125. Benchmarks of Tomb Raider and Shadow of Mordor were pretty much identical before and after.


Unless they were CPU bound to begin with, the CPU upgrade won't increase performance. I've noticed a vast difference in Fallout 4 and PCSX2.


----------



## Blindrage606

Edit: Shout out to sargentsmite as I reached out to him for a bit of collaboration. Credit for the modifications of each BIOS is given independently. Thanks.

*Blindrage vBIOS does:
*
Locks default core clock 1300 Mhz from the stock 1097Mhz value.
Adjust power for 48w.
Adjust boost tables to match 1300 - 1400Mhz core clock.
Boost State MAX values matches the 1300 -1400Mhz core clock.
Locks memory clock at default 2800Mhz from the stock 1505Mhz value.

**New default core clock values are equivalent to a +200Mhz in MSI Afterburner (which means with the additional 135Mhz+ available via MSI Afterburner this BIOS pushes the new optional potential core clock to an equivalent of +335Mhz or 1435Mhz)

**New default memory values are equivalent to a +300Mhz via MSI Afterburner

*After modding the vBIOS via:*

Kepler Tweaker
nVflash x64

*Verified clocks via:*

MSI Afterburner
GPUz -- Used this to make a stock copy of the vBIOS.

*vBIOS Tabs:*

Common:
TDP Base clock: 1400Mhz
Boost Clock: 1400Mhz
Memory Clock: 2800

Power Table (48w) :
Def (mW): 48000

Boost Table: adjusted (right click table to change values)
1400 Mhz

Boost States (P00, P05, P08):
P00 Profile:
GPC: 1400Mhz MAX
XBAR: 1400Mhz MAX
L2C: 1400Mhz MAX

P05 Profile:
GPC: 1400Mhz MAX
XBAR: 1400Mhz MAX
L2C: 1400Mhz MAX

P08 Profile: N/A

Clock States: N/A

*Current Alpha Specs:
*
i7 4785T 35w (3.2Ghz, HT)
16GB Kingston HyperX Impact 1.35v
nVidia 860m
512GB EVO SSD
IC7Diamond Thermal on both CPU/GPU
Coolermaster laptop cooling pad (forces cooler air into bottom induction vents)
MSI Afterburner: +135Mhz

Load GPU Temp: 82C
Min GPU Temp: 52C

FIRESTRIKE SCORE: 4637



AlphaR1BlindRage.zip 259k .zip file


NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.265_x64.zip 1091k .zip file


NVflash Guide that will work with the Alpha


----------



## sargentsmite

Awesome! The i7 does gain some points over the i3, I cant wait to swap CPUs.

Best Firestrike on the stock i3 is 4382

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7771347

I will further tweak the vbios and repost once the E3 Xeon and dual 40mm liquid cooler are installed.


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sargentsmite*
> 
> Glad the vbios worked. The i7 does gain some points over the i3, I cant wait to swap CPUs.
> 
> Best Firestrike on the stock i3 is 4382
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7771347
> 
> I will further tweak the vbios and repost once the E3 Xeon and dual 40mm liquid cooler are installed.


Oh, just to confirm the i7 4785T gave a PhysX score of: 7926

New FIREMARK after blindrage vBIOS: +135 core/+200 mem = 4753


----------



## beingben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sargentsmite*
> 
> The higher wattage power bricks do make a difference.
> 
> I am using the Dell GA240PE1-00
> 
> My alpha is apart for the xeon e3 cpu upgrade and getting an ssd.
> Also I have purchased a corsair mini itx cooler intended for the bulldog, to mod for the Alpha.
> I have not seen anyone with a firestrike score ahead of my Alpha so far. I expect even better once the xeon cpu and mini cooler are installed.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7313650
> 
> The i3 is limiting the score with weak physics, the E3 xeon pulls 11k physics.
> 
> Here is my revision 4 vbios - *use at your own risk*. I was unstable until using a 240 watt power adaptter.
> 
> 860m_mod4.zip 130k .zip file


Mind uploading pictures, I'm intrigued on how it looks with the mini itx cooler. I'm debating on trying to mod a eGPU setup into this system...any suggestions?


----------



## Mikestate1

Ok, so if it (larger power brick) makes a difference for you and not for me then there are obviously variances in the alphas. My point is that people shouldn't go into it thinking for sure that a power brick is the solution.

I've added a different blower fan and thermal pastes with the case cover off also with no change.

Obviously if you change the vbios your going to get different results. Is this something most people know how to do though? No.


----------



## Blindrage606

The TDP/voltage reg is done by the machine internally despite the external power adapter. Similar to alienware's laptops, where many of them have limited cutoffs for the PSU ... on exception of those with faulty the AW15/17 laptop BIOS where it would be throttled without the 240w PSU.

SO, this means that the performance of the alienware alpha is not limited by the external power brick wattage, but rather the TDP constraints put in place by the internal system BIOS (not vBIOS). A larger/more powerful external brick will not make a difference since we're limited by the small power delta of ~40-50w.

*TL;DR: A higher wattage power brick DOES NOT increase performance! The alpha must remain in a small TDP envelope, this is done by the system BIOS lock and purchasing a $100 powerbrick does nothing.*


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sargentsmite*
> 
> I was unstable until using a 240 watt power adaptter.


Nice! I always wondered if the Alpha would take more power if it was available to it.


----------



## Mikestate1

Very well said! Like I said before, to many people in this thread don't know what their talking about when it comes to performance enhancements. I bought several different power bricks only to be disappointed.

I emplore people that take the advice of the "experts" on this tread to think twice. The alpha is what it is.


----------



## iRUSH

Such a great looking tiny machine! Imagine what performance is packaged in this size in 3-5 years from now.

I was on the fence about the Alpha ever since Dell had their $100 off. I ended up with a ROG G20 instead. Someday I'll have one of these too. I just need to wait a few more years









How's every liking theirs?


----------



## sargentsmite

I have a M6600 with the 2920xm/2gb firepro - I used the 240watt power brick from it.

After more poking and prodding the same results are indeed stable with the stock adapter. Blindrage606 is correct.

I will revisit this once the different TDP processor is installed, possibly an 80 watt CPU may cause more current to be drawn, if not then at least I tried, hehe.

I will include images once the cooling mod is in place as well. The stock fans dont really ramp up until 80c.


----------



## Mikestate1

Even with an 80watt processor the power brick does not matter.


----------



## wonderbar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Such a great looking tiny machine! Imagine what performance is packaged in this size in 3-5 years from now.
> 
> I was on the fence about the Alpha ever since Dell had their $100 off. I ended up with a ROG G20 instead. Someday I'll have one of these too. I just need to wait a few more years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's every liking theirs?


thank you for introducing me to the ASUS ROG series.

It seems like they have their own console-sized PC entry, the ASUS ROG GR6 https://www.asus.com/us/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG_GR6/ (only about 1.5 inches bigger than the Alpha in depth/width)

It's tech specs are:

Intel® Core™ i5 5200U Processor (3 MB Cache, up to 2.7Ghz)
NVIDIA® GeForce GTX960M 2GB / Intel® HD Integrated Graphics 5500
8 GB Up to 16 GB Dual Channel, DDR3L at 1600MHz 2 x SO-DIMM
vs. the i5 Alienware Alpha that I am interested in buying

Intel® Core™ i5-4590T Processor Quad-Core (6MB Cache, up to 3.0GHz)
NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 860M GPU 2GB GDDR5
8 GB RAM
Would the ROG GR6 perform better with games? Is it a better machine to purchase? Can't really find a price for the GR6 but it seems to go from $650-$800 It is $699 USD on Asus's official store


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderbar*
> 
> thank you for introducing me to the ASUS ROG series.
> 
> It seems like they have their own console-sized PC entry, the ASUS ROG GR6 https://www.asus.com/us/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG_GR6/ (only about 1.5 inches bigger than the Alpha in depth/width)
> 
> It's tech specs are:
> 
> Intel® Core™ i5 5200U Processor (3 MB Cache, up to 2.7Ghz)
> NVIDIA® GeForce GTX960M 2GB / Intel® HD Integrated Graphics 5500
> 8 GB Up to 16 GB Dual Channel, DDR3L at 1600MHz 2 x SO-DIMM
> vs. the i5 Alienware Alpha that I am interested in buying
> 
> Intel® Core™ i5-4590T Processor Quad-Core (6MB Cache, up to 3.0GHz)
> NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 860M GPU 2GB GDDR5
> 8 GB RAM
> Would the ROG GR6 perform better with games? Is it a better machine to purchase? Can't really find a price for the GR6 but it seems to go from $650-$800 It is $699 USD on Asus's official store


I picked up my G20 with an i7 4790 + gyx 960 for $799 at Microcenter. Comes packed with all sorts of goodies.


----------



## wonderbar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I picked up my G20 with an i7 4790 + gyx 960 for $799 at Microcenter. Comes packed with all sorts of goodies.


I don't have a microcenter near me and the normal price of the G20 is too much for me. My max is about $699 before taxes


----------



## kornedbeefy

Anyone else have video issue in replay playing CS:GO?

I was playing CS:GO and it looks fine until I get killed and the replay death scene plays out. The text on the screen is all squiggly vibration as if there is a magnet or radio interference to close.

I've eliminated any external connections being the issue. I've tried it on different monitors, in different rooms and used different video connections both HDMI and DVI.

So its either the Alpha or CS:GO replay feature is bugged. The replay feature plays clearly on my main gaming PC.

I've ran Dells test on the hardware and everything passed.

If you have CS:GO can you tell me if you experience this with your Alpha during the death replay.? Also any other ideas would be great. I just need to know if there is something wrong with my Alpha so I can get it replaced.

thanks


----------



## wonderbar

Are there any hardware differences between the Alienware Alpha and the Alienware STEAM Machine? The i5 STEAM machine is $100 cheaper than the Alpha and it comes with a controller. I have a Windows 10 license that I can presumably install easily on the STEAM Machine


----------



## Brokennails

Hell, sell you mine thats been modded with a i3 4170.. after more testing I gained a whopping 5fps in Rise of the Tomb Raider lol.

My 4k tv is calling for an upgrade.


----------



## Xx Jay xX

Should get i3 today with ram and drive. Keeping an eye on processor experiences here. T series is tough to find, any updated experience with upgrades?


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderbar*
> 
> Are there any hardware differences between the Alienware Alpha and the Alienware STEAM Machine? The i5 STEAM machine is $100 cheaper than the Alpha and it comes with a controller. I have a Windows 10 license that I can presumably install easily on the STEAM Machine


Hardware wise they are literally identical other than the steam logo on the corner. Same motherboard, ram, cpu, gpu, storage, etc. The Steam Machine is cheaper mainly due to Steam OS costing them nothing and Windows costing them something.


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xx Jay xX*
> 
> Should get i3 today with ram and drive. Keeping an eye on processor experiences here. T series is tough to find, any updated experience with upgrades?


I feel the Alpha is definitely worth it. Great bang for buck. I upgraded my Alpha to an i5 4690T, the best T series i5 you can get. I picked it up from starmicroinc.net for $195.00. For some crazy reason they are now charging $275.00. I don't know what happened there. Going from the i3 to the i5 made a pretty big difference, even in games that are some what cpu intensive. (+20ish FPS in WoW, +15ish in Borderlands 2, +12ish in Skyrim) The 4690T is 2.5ghz base / 3.5ghz boost / 45w TDP. It generally stayed right at 3.5 too, until all 4 cores were being utilized. Then it would sit at 3.2. I never seen it go below 3.2 though, ever.

You are right though, T series are harder to come by. Especially the 4690T. I found one on ebay after a quick search. $188 shipped. About as good as it is going to get for this one. Make offer is available, and it shows the seller as having 479 available! I am sure there is room for negotiation with the seller having so many.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-CM8064601561613-SR1QT-Core-i5-4690T-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3-50-GHz-/181981357719?hash=item2a5eef2697:g:CiYAAOSwZG9Wisko

I ended up selling my Alpha and building an iTX PC though. I put the 4130T back in it before I sold it. I initially used the 4690T in my build, however I recently got rid of it for a 4690K


----------



## ZL580

i call bs on the +20 fps gain in WoW. That game is all about speed as it is a dual core product. A G3258 overclocked to the same speed as a 4790k will net the same frames. Unless of course you are multitasking while playing the game.


----------



## anonalchemist

Hey guys, so an odd issue I've been having over the past few months with my GPU. It seems like if I start out in a 3D app (say some game) and alt+tab and interact with another 2D app (say browser), sometimes, I would see my frames in game dramatically drop and stay there when I go back into a game.

I have tried making my games full screen, but it doesn't seem to bump the performance back up. I can confirm this based on the GPU temperature and clock speeds seen here: http://i.imgur.com/BpgrEd9.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/YLsKJRa.jpg

So while the GPU usage was near max, my GPU temp was no where near where it would expect it to be when it is under load (I expect it to be up to around 75c), yet my temp hovers at 50c. Normally, when it is idle or I am browsing, it sits at 44c (http://i.imgur.com/MYiGiIR.jpg)

Any ideas on how to make the GPU clocks activate at max (as it seems like that's what's keeping my frames low)?

The only solution I've had to deal with this was with a restart.

Thanks!


----------



## ZL580

Try, changing power to max from adaptive under nvidia control panel


----------



## Rektifying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> i call bs on the +20 fps gain in WoW. That game is all about speed as it is a dual core product. A G3258 overclocked to the same speed as a 4790k will net the same frames. Unless of course you are multitasking while playing the game.


I guess I do tend to always have a few things running in the background. It is possible that I forgot to apply my GPU overclock in the before but had it applied in the after of my before and after testing as well. I don't have the Alpha anymore to go back and check.


----------



## KSS1992

Trying to decide betw i3 (with buying the 4gb RAM extra of course), i5, and i7.

My most powerful games are bio shock infinite, Alan wake, force unleashed 1 & 2, Batman Arkham 1-3, and Call Of Duty Black Ops 2 and aiming to play them at 60 fps hopefully medium at least. ALSO would like to be able to play Gear of War ultimate Edition Low at 60fps. I was just about to jump on the i3 (getting the extra 4g of ram on amazon of course) when I read these debates like the ones I mentioned above and when I realized the MacBook Pro I have dual booted right now is an Intel i7 quad core (not sure which) but with only a GT 650 M 1 GB (not GTX just GT). That's what made me question i3 model dual core. Does the Quad Core make a big difference is it just smarter to get quad core for future proofing even though the newest game Id play is GOW UE or maybe Rise of the Tomb Raider.

So my choices right now are. Get the i3 NEW for $470, get the i5 refurbished on eBay (seller has amazing rating though so it's like new) for $570, or get the i7 refurbished for $630. So being these prices there is only a $150 difference betw the i3 and i7 in this case. Should I just shell that money out and get the i7? If i5 is the sweet spot $570 not so bad but I could get the i7 for just $60 more or the i5 really the best and i7 not worth the extra $60?


----------



## ZL580

Stock for stock I think the i3 is nearly as fast in games. Its actually faster when emulating (Dolphin or PS2 Emulator) or playing older dual corr only games WoW etc.

Put your savings toward a 500gb ssd


----------



## shadow300z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kornedbeefy*
> 
> Anyone else have video issue in replay playing CS:GO?
> 
> I was playing CS:GO and it looks fine until I get killed and the replay death scene plays out. The text on the screen is all squiggly vibration as if there is a magnet or radio interference to close.
> 
> I've eliminated any external connections being the issue. I've tried it on different monitors, in different rooms and used different video connections both HDMI and DVI.
> 
> So its either the Alpha or CS:GO replay feature is bugged. The replay feature plays clearly on my main gaming PC.
> 
> I've ran Dells test on the hardware and everything passed.
> 
> If you have CS:GO can you tell me if you experience this with your Alpha during the death replay.? Also any other ideas would be great. I just need to know if there is something wrong with my Alpha so I can get it replaced.
> 
> thanks


That's what CS:GO's replay feature is supposed to look like. I'm not sure why they went that route, stylistically, but there's nothing wrong with your system.


----------



## kornedbeefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow300z*
> 
> That's what CS:GO's replay feature is supposed to look like. I'm not sure why they went that route, stylistically, but there's nothing wrong with your system.


That's really weird because on my main gaming system the replay is normal looking. Maybe its because of the video cards? The Alienware has Nvdia chip and my main system has an AMD R9 290.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Sthere is a dell deal going on right now. You can buy a desktop with a 3570K or other i5 CPUs for around 200 with the code. Meaning you can get yourself a cheap i5 and have a whole PC left over to sell to someone by putting your i3 in there. Its almost like a free upgrade. I don't got the money right now, but though of yall.
http://slickdeals.net/f/8555629-dell-refurbished-coupon-laptops-40-off-desktops-50-off-shipping


----------



## CelticGamer

I thought I would post some very interesting information that I discovered today. This may have been mentioned in this thread before but I haven't seen it.

Ordered an i7 alpha on ebay, factory refurbished straight from dell. I open the box, and the typical stuff was all there for the alpha and SURPRISE!!! A steam machine. Not an alpha, a steam machine with the little steam logo and steam controller adapter inserted underside.
In disbelief, I start it up and, sure enough, it's an alpha with windows and the alpha console mode. AND its got the 7200rpm hard drive.

STRANGE!! Any explanations????


----------



## Dimaggio1103

FYI need for speed runs just fine on medium settings at 1080p avrg 50fps. Only mod I have is BlindRages 860m vbios.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> FYI need for speed runs just fine on medium settings at 1080p avrg 50fps. Only mod I have is BlindRages 860m vbios.


What is blindrages 860m vbios?


----------



## Bonkumiru

I have recently had trouble with heat problems on the gpu. Does anyone know if you can use better thermal paste on the GPU? Ik it's built into the motherboard, that's why I'm unsure if you can replace the thermal paste on it yet. Highest temp I hit was 81 C on Subnautica


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkumiru*
> 
> I have recently had trouble with heat problems on the gpu. Does anyone know if you can use better thermal paste on the GPU? Ik it's built into the motherboard, that's why I'm unsure if you can replace the thermal paste on it yet. Highest temp I hit was 81 C on Subnautica


81C isn't that bad, but yes, you can repaste the GPU.


----------



## zebular

Could someone please do a video or step by step with links/pictures of what I need to do to use the BlindRages 860m vbios? I know there runs the risk of bricking the damn thing so I want to make 100% sure I'm doing it right for obvious reasons. Also, with this vbios in place, is it stable without any extra mods? If so what kind of Firestrike scores are you getting with an Alpha i5 and the BlindRages 860m vbios?


----------



## Bonkumiru

If I shouldn't worry too much about 81 C, what temperature should I start worrying about?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zebular*
> 
> Could someone please do a video or step by step with links/pictures of what I need to do to use the BlindRages 860m vbios? I know there runs the risk of bricking the damn thing so I want to make 100% sure I'm doing it right for obvious reasons. Also, with this vbios in place, is it stable without any extra mods? If so what kind of Firestrike scores are you getting with an Alpha i5 and the BlindRages 860m vbios?


If no one else does one by tonight Ill throw a write up in here. It is definitely helpful, just keep in mind his bios does not throttle down ever....so if your ok with that then cool, just something to keep in mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkumiru*
> 
> If I shouldn't worry too much about 81 C, what temperature should I start worrying about?


Well IIRC NVidia recent chips are good to like 95-100c before damage starts occurring. But the general guide for longevity has always been try and keep below 80c. So we are on the edge, but should be fine. I run mine at ~86c


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkumiru*
> 
> If I shouldn't worry too much about 81 C, what temperature should I start worrying about?


I had the 540m in my old Vostro running between 85-90C for three years, same goes for an m11x R2 and R3. Keep it under 90C, lower is obviously better, but you aren't going to do any damage in that range.


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> If no one else does one by tonight Ill throw a write up in here. It is definitely helpful, just keep in mind his bios does not throttle down ever....so if your ok with that then cool, just something to keep in mind.
> Well IIRC NVidia recent chips are good to like 95-100c before damage starts occurring. But the general guide for longevity has always been try and keep below 80c. So we are on the edge, but should be fine. I run mine at ~86c


Yeah so any help would be much appreciative. When I try to flash with nvflash64 I keep getting bcert_error_code_body_signature_mismatach


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*
> 
> Edit: Shout out to sargentsmite as I reached out to him for a bit of collaboration. Credit for the modifications of each BIOS is given independently. Thanks.
> 
> *Blindrage vBIOS does:
> *
> Locks default core clock 1300 Mhz from the stock 1097Mhz value.
> Adjust power for 48w.
> Adjust boost tables to match 1300 - 1400Mhz core clock.
> Boost State MAX values matches the 1300 -1400Mhz core clock.
> Locks memory clock at default 2800Mhz from the stock 1505Mhz value.
> 
> **New default core clock values are equivalent to a +200Mhz in MSI Afterburner (which means with the additional 135Mhz+ available via MSI Afterburner this BIOS pushes the new optional potential core clock to an equivalent of +335Mhz or 1435Mhz)
> 
> **New default memory values are equivalent to a +300Mhz via MSI Afterburner
> 
> *After modding the vBIOS via:*
> 
> Kepler Tweaker
> nVflash x64
> 
> *Verified clocks via:*
> 
> MSI Afterburner
> GPUz -- Used this to make a stock copy of the vBIOS.
> 
> *vBIOS Tabs:*
> 
> Common:
> TDP Base clock: 1400Mhz
> Boost Clock: 1400Mhz
> Memory Clock: 2800
> 
> Power Table (48w) :
> Def (mW): 48000
> 
> Boost Table: adjusted (right click table to change values)
> 1400 Mhz
> 
> Boost States (P00, P05, P08):
> P00 Profile:
> GPC: 1400Mhz MAX
> XBAR: 1400Mhz MAX
> L2C: 1400Mhz MAX
> 
> P05 Profile:
> GPC: 1400Mhz MAX
> XBAR: 1400Mhz MAX
> L2C: 1400Mhz MAX
> 
> P08 Profile: N/A
> 
> Clock States: N/A
> 
> *Current Alpha Specs:
> *
> i7 4785T 35w (3.2Ghz, HT)
> 16GB Kingston HyperX Impact 1.35v
> nVidia 860m
> 512GB EVO SSD
> IC7Diamond Thermal on both CPU/GPU
> Coolermaster laptop cooling pad (forces cooler air into bottom induction vents)
> MSI Afterburner: +135Mhz
> 
> Load GPU Temp: 82C
> Min GPU Temp: 52C
> 
> FIRESTRIKE SCORE: 4637
> 
> 
> 
> AlphaR1BlindRage.zip 259k .zip file


I keep getting a certification failure no matter what I do, thoughts? Did you use a modified/older version of nvflash?

EDIT: Was finally able to get it to work with the newest version of nvflash in dos, even uninstalling all the drivers and being in safe mode it refused to flash it in windows. Also, don't forget if you are going to boot to dos from usb to turn on legacy mode in DOS first or it will refuse to find your usb dos boot.

All seems to be working well, will post Firestrike before and after scores!

EDIT 2: So I actually went back to stock vbios. When setting the clock speeds at +135/750 in afterburner I was getting a score of 1160 and hitting max temps at 80 degrees with stock vbios.

With BlindRage vbios and not using afterburner I was getting a score of 1170 (Only 10 points over using stock plus afterburner), it really wasn't worth the 10 point increase as I was hitting thermal readings of 85 degrees and the fan sounded like it was going to blow up. Maybe others will have better results. I'm wondering if someone tweaked the vbios for an equivelent of +175 in afterburner if that would be more of a sweet spot without any mods and risking damage.

All-in-all it wasn't a bad deal for my little Alienware i5 Steam Machine. I bought it as a Steam machine as it was $100 cheaper than the Alpha to begin with (just throw on a copy of win 10 and it's an Alpha) and then used a $100 off coupon code (may still be active ALPHA$100) and before taxes it was only $450. Can't complain about that. On a side note, it came with that steam machine controller, I hate it. I actually plan on selling mine to make the deal even sweeter.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zebular*
> 
> I keep getting a certification failure no matter what I do, thoughts? Did you use a modified/older version of nvflash?
> 
> EDIT: Was finally able to get it to work with the newest version of nvflash in dos, even uninstalling all the drivers and being in safe mode it refused to flash it in windows. Also, don't forget if you are going to boot to dos from usb to turn on legacy mode in DOS first or it will refuse to find your usb dos boot.
> 
> All seems to be working well, will post Firestrike before and after scores!
> 
> EDIT 2: So I actually went back to stock vbios. When setting the clock speeds at +135/750 in afterburner I was getting a score of 1160 and hitting max temps at 80 degrees with stock vbios.
> 
> With BlindRage vbios and not using afterburner I was getting a score of 1170 (Only 10 points over using stock plus afterburner), it really wasn't worth the 10 point increase as I was hitting thermal readings of 85 degrees and the fan sounded like it was going to blow up. Maybe others will have better results. I'm wondering if someone tweaked the vbios for an equivelent of +175 in afterburner if that would be more of a sweet spot without any mods and risking damage.
> 
> All-in-all it wasn't a bad deal for my little Alienware i5 Steam Machine. I bought it as a Steam machine as it was $100 cheaper than the Alpha to begin with (just throw on a copy of win 10 and it's an Alpha) and then used a $100 off coupon code (may still be active ALPHA$100) and before taxes it was only $450. Can't complain about that. On a side note, it came with that steam machine controller, I hate it. I actually plan on selling mine to make the deal even sweeter.


yes I had this same issue. Even though it says cert bypassed version its all lies!!! Use another earlier version I forgot what I used but it was a release from last year, I believe its thew same one linked in the bios flash thread.


----------



## Blindrage606

I have updated my original BlindRage vBIOS post with a link for the NVflash guide that is compatible with the Alienware Alpha. (Post #1491)

Also, I have uploaded the post with a NVflash x64 edition that bypasses the certs issues that many are having.

Enjoy!


----------



## kandiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WayTooCrazy*
> 
> Anyone running Street Fighter 5? My kids are playing it on the Alpha, and I have to run it at 720p with 100% scaling and all the sliders at High. I tried at 1080p with scaling at 100% and sliders at Medium... and it was much too slow to use. I did find a bargain though..


Found this video the comments say

ThatRandomGamer!
also i have had another look at the settings and i can put the resolution scaling to 78% the shadow on max effects on medium and anti aliasing on max and it runs at a solid 60

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QqtJx06XHVc


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kandiman*
> 
> Found this video the comments say
> 
> ThatRandomGamer!
> also i have had another look at the settings and i can put the resolution scaling to 78% the shadow on max effects on medium and anti aliasing on max and it runs at a solid 60
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QqtJx06XHVc


I run effects at max, shadow medium, 1080p, 2xAA, and scaling at 72% and it runs fluidly with no perceptible slowdowns.


----------



## solBLACK

Question for people here. Does anyone actually use the HDMI In port? What does it actually do? Can I plug my PS4 into it and stream games to Twitch?


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solBLACK*
> 
> Question for people here. Does anyone actually use the HDMI In port? What does it actually do? Can I plug my PS4 into it and stream games to Twitch?


It's just a pass-through, nothing more.


----------



## solBLACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> It's just a pass-through, nothing more.


Well that kinda blows. On the bright side I was running out of HDMI ports on my TV.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> yes I had this same issue. Even though it says cert bypassed version its all lies!!! Use another earlier version I forgot what I used but it was a release from last year, I believe its thew same one linked in the bios flash thread.


I had to use v5.250 for it to work. I also had to edit my own bios because of a signature mismatch.


----------



## zebular

Are you guys actually running his bios ok with no extra mods? When I ran Frire Strike it sounded like the damn thing was going to blow up... That was of course without running MSI Afterburner for the extra overclock, that probably would had bricked the gpu.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zebular*
> 
> Are you guys actually running his bios ok with no extra mods? When I ran Frire Strike it sounded like the damn thing was going to blow up... That was of course without running MSI Afterburner for the extra overclock, that probably would had bricked the gpu.


I flashed back to stock because the fan was too loud for me.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Yea fans are loud, but well worth the bump imo. I wanna squeeze this tiny PC for everything it has. lol


----------



## zebular

Curious if there are any aftermarket cooling solutions that would make sense for the Alpha. One that wouldn't change the small form factor obviously.


----------



## MrSneis

http://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Aluminum-Cooling-Heatsinks-cooler/dp/B007XACV8O

Anyone try these super small heatsinks before? I just ordered a set for a tweak on another project, figured they may be useful for the Alpha as well on small components.


----------



## Mkidd

Hi fellow Alienware fans,

Just wanted to share my Alienware alpha project with you all.

I3-4170 water cooled with Corsair H60
16gb ram
512 SSD
Windows 10
OC with Afterburner

I might add another H60 water cooler on the GPU if I can get it to hold solidly.

I'm currently putting it back together and figuring out how to mount it all together so that it looks good.

I'll post some pictures soon.

Any questions, please ask away and I'll try to answer as best that I can.

And if your gonna hate, please don't post here! I'm doing this for fun.... Money is not a factor for this project.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkidd*
> 
> Hi fellow Alienware fans,
> 
> Just wanted to share my Alienware alpha project with you all.
> 
> I3-4170 water cooled with Corsair H60
> 16gb ram
> 512 SSD
> Windows 10
> OC with Afterburner
> 
> I might add another H60 water cooler on the GPU if I can get it to hold solidly.
> 
> I'm currently putting it back together and figuring out how to mount it all together so that it looks good.
> 
> I'll post some pictures soon.
> 
> Any questions, please ask away and I'll try to answer as best that I can.
> 
> And if your gonna hate, please don't post here! I'm doing this for fun.... Money is not a factor for this project.


Can you post pics?


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Can you post pics?


I would like pictures as well.


----------



## Mkidd

I will definitely post pictures soon... Out of town at the moment.


----------



## ImpliedConsent

Questions - yes, I'm lazy right now (150+ pages!) - has there been any progress on upgrading the actual imbedded GPU?
Has anyone validated the Blindrage vBIOS? (no offense Blindrage...)
Finally ...read the spec's of this "S" on Amazon...


...hmm...Intel motherboards...








Anyway, had my i5 4590T for a year now. Upgraded: RAM; Spinner to SSD; trying to run Afterburner, but gave up. I also have read that an upgraded power supply is a good thing (240W+) to accommodate these larger 1150's (true, yes...no?). Thx Y'all...


----------



## Mkidd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImpliedConsent*
> 
> 
> Questions - yes, I'm lazy right now (150+ pages!) - has there been any progress on upgrading the actual imbedded GPU?
> Has anyone validated the Blindrage vBIOS? (no offense Blindrage...)
> Finally ...read the spec's of this "S" on Amazon...
> 
> 
> ...hmm...Intel motherboards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, had my i5 4590T for a year now. Upgraded: RAM; Spinner to SSD; trying to run Afterburner, but gave up. I also have read that an upgraded power supply is a good thing (240W+) to accommodate these larger 1150's (true, yes...no?). Thx Y'all...


Upgrading power supply won't do you any good unless you can change the bios... And I haven't heard of anyone doing that yet. Nobody yet had tried the V8.0 EXP GDC Beast Laptop External Independent Video Card Dock NGFF Version... But I will... Just give me about 3-4 weeks and I'll get back to you guys as its been something I've wanted to test out.

Yeah it's alot of money and maybe building a custom mini itx would have been cheapest but at this point... F*** it! As I'm already really involved with my Alienware Alpha, I'll just keep going.
Let you guys know.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImpliedConsent*
> 
> 
> Questions - yes, I'm lazy right now (150+ pages!) - has there been any progress on upgrading the actual imbedded GPU?
> Has anyone validated the Blindrage vBIOS? (no offense Blindrage...)
> Finally ...read the spec's of this "S" on Amazon...
> 
> 
> ...hmm...Intel motherboards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, had my i5 4590T for a year now. Upgraded: RAM; Spinner to SSD; trying to run Afterburner, but gave up. I also have read that an upgraded power supply is a good thing (240W+) to accommodate these larger 1150's (true, yes...no?). Thx Y'all...


GPU can't be upgraded.
4790S will throttle.
Upgraded PSU does nothing, power levels are set in the bios.
Blindrage bios is fine, but the fan will run significantly louder


----------



## Mkidd

Just picked this up from eBay... I believe I'll be the first to try it out in the Alienware alpha. I've been checking out threads to see if an external gpu can be done but nobody as of yet has tried... Let you guys know soon!
Still out of town... Will upload pics soon.


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkidd*
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked this up from eBay... I believe I'll be the first to try it out in the Alienware alpha. I've been checking out threads to see if an external gpu can be done but nobody as of yet has tried... Let you guys know soon!
> Still out of town... Will upload pics soon.


Very curious about this, also, how are you connecting it? Disconnecting the internal wireless card and using its port? Also how will you be powering it?

I did a bit of modding on my own.... Damn Microsoft and their massive dongles. Luckily I have a Dremel.


----------



## ImpliedConsent

Anyone know anything about Ultra Computers?

It seems they are pushing 4790Ks on Alpha pretty hard on Amazon. Not that I'd think it wouldn't work, especially since the Q&A was answered, but for how? Better air? Water? The price is stupid outrageous, but they're selling it.

_...upon edit...no mods, I'm not them, IDGAF about them... I do care about the Alpha.._.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImpliedConsent*
> 
> Anyone know anything about Ultra Computers?
> 
> It seems they are pushing 4790Ks on Alpha pretty hard on Amazon. Not that I'd think it wouldn't work, especially since the Q&A was answered, but for how? Better air? Water? The price is stupid outrageous, but they're selling it.
> 
> _...upon edit...no mods, I'm not them, IDGAF about them... I do care about the Alpha.._.


The average consumer is stupid and equates better specs and higher prices with better performance without considering the context. There are very few circumstances where that will outperform the i7T that the Alpha is sold with. 90% of the time that CPU will be throttled.


----------



## cborw

Did anyone else notice Dell Outlet is selling the base Alpha with an i3 4170 non-T (3.7 GHz)?
Does anybody know whether this is true or some typing mistake?
If true it is like buying it factory upgraded to what many consider the sweet spot CPU upgrade.
Also it would be a kind of Dell's blessing for upgrading CPUs up to 54 W TDP.


----------



## x3100owner

can i install nvidia official driver from their website on the alpha?
sorry, im new to this forum


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

we
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3100owner*
> 
> can i install nvidia official driver from their website on the alpha?
> sorry, im new to this forum


All drivers are on dell's website for the alpha also install geforce experience


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkidd*
> 
> Hi fellow Alienware fans,
> 
> Just wanted to share my Alienware alpha project with you all.
> 
> I3-4170 water cooled with Corsair H60
> 16gb ram
> 512 SSD
> Windows 10
> OC with Afterburner
> 
> I might add another H60 water cooler on the GPU if I can get it to hold solidly.
> 
> I'm currently putting it back together and figuring out how to mount it all together so that it looks good.
> 
> I'll post some pictures soon.
> 
> Any questions, please ask away and I'll try to answer as best that I can.
> 
> And if your gonna hate, please don't post here! I'm doing this for fun.... Money is not a factor for this project.


I understand the CPU, RAM, and SSD upgrades (I have the 4170, 8gb of RAM, and a 960gb SSD), but why water cooling? The 4170 doesn't throttle under any conditions as far as I've seen and it almost always running in the low 80s. The GPU may benefit from water if you're overclocking in the BIOS. No disrespect, just curious why you decided to go with water.


----------



## Mkidd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> I understand the CPU, RAM, and SSD upgrades (I have the 4170, 8gb of RAM, and a 960gb SSD), but why water cooling? The 4170 doesn't throttle under any conditions as far as I've seen and it almost always running in the low 80s. The GPU may benefit from water if you're overclocking in the BIOS. No disrespect, just curious why you decided to go with water.


The reason for the water cooling is due to the heat... I'm not sure how you are staying in the low 80's? I was setup with the i3-4170 with tuniq tx-4 thermal grease (the best in the industry) and I was still hitting 90's while playing The Division on high graphics @ 55-60fps.
Maybe I did something wrong??? when I get back I'm going to see if I can modify the bracket for the watercooling to fit on my gpu as well as I'm running Afterburner at 135/366... But indeed it's running hot. The noise of the GPU fan doesn't bother me as I enjoy playing loud on the surround sound.
Anyways can't wait to get back and share some pics!


----------



## nmcar

Hi guys. I am planning to buy an alpha and saw that Newegg is selling refurbished ones. The base model is $ 399 while the i5 is $ 499. I am tempted to buy the i5 since it costs almost the same as a new base model from Amazon.

I would like to use the alpha as a desktop and gaming pc. For desktop use, I would use it as SOHO pc and I would do some light photo editing and HTPC/multimedia use. I have been watching videos showing the base model performance in gaming and it is quite impressive for my standards. But I read that the i3 would not be a decent performer for desktop use and, on the other hand, that the four cores of the i5 would provide better performance in some games.

Have anyone purchased refurbished alphas from newegg? Did you have a good experience with refurbished alphas? Do you believe the extra $ 100 is worth for the different processor? I already have spare RAM modules and would swap the HDD for an SSD, so my main concern at this time is the processor.

Taking the above considerations into account, I would appreciate any comments. If the difference is not that much, I guess I would go for the base model and invest the saved $ 100 in a SSD.


----------



## cborw

Hello nmcar
It seems this thread is getting a little slow as the alpha is getting older and hasn´t seen any significative refresh so far.

I have just bought mine and I am still waiting for it to be shipped. So I can not testify about my experience yet. But I´ve read every post from this thread so far and have built an opinion about some aspects of the alpha. So, I hope I may shed some light into your decision instead of bringing even more uncertainty to it.

If you say the gaming performance is "pretty impressive" for your standards, you are much like me and not the extreme gamers out there. So you'll probably be fine with the embedded GTX GPU and the alpha shoud be the right product for you.
I also searched for the refurbished alphas before buying and found only some sparse information about them in youtube (sorry I don't have the links right now). It seems the units presented were aesthetically ok and working as intended. Now, if you search for Dell's refurbished products in general (not alpha) you will find they are usually nice and very rarely be found in bad shape. When they are in bad shape Dell seems to have no problem in taking it back for a full refund. I just wonder if Newegg is resselling Dell's refurbished of their own. Anyway you could look into dell.com/outlet for those refurbished alphas. It may have what you are looking for with the certainty of having passed all of Dell's "rigorous tests" while also allowing you to enjoy the full regular factory waranty provided with it.
In short terms, I would definitely buy the refurbished model if it results in some appreciable savings.

About the dual core vs. quad core experience, it seemed to me that the i5s do not add much to gaming, specially after the base models were upgraded to 4170T (3.2 GHz). But still, the i5s are recommended by many for bringing a more "solid" experience for desktop usage, wich I believe could be true. In your case you might also see some benefits in photo editing depending on your software.

So I believe if you can afford it you should go for the i5. It is still a good deal if you consider the form fator, it won't be worse than the i3 in any aspect and the chances you have buyers remorse either sooner or later are slimmer. In that case you would also end with some better spare parts you could sell, use for upgrading some other hardware (perhaps your own or a family member's or a friend's) or even keep them as backup parts.
But if you go for the i3 you will be fine too, considering you have the extra RAM. But you just might feel that urge to upgrade a little sooner in the future.

In my case I chose a brand new i3 (had problems ordering the refurbished at Dell) even though I intend to use it as a desktop replacement (I also already have the extra memory and SSD). I'm in a budget right now and I am sure I will be fine with it as my requirements are not hard for any alpha (web browsing, word processing, powerpointing, youtubeing, other-tubeing, light programming and racing rfactor). And whenever I need to do some heavier processing I'll just have to accept the fact that it may take one or two more seconds to render something big or crunch some huge numbers in Labview.

I hope I could help or at least not make it worse for you.
Good luck with your purchase, whichever your choice is.


----------



## cborw

Sorry
Double posted


----------



## nmcar

Hi Cborw, and thank you for your reply. It has been very useful.

Did you buy your alpha from Dell? So far, the only base model alphas I have seen with a 4170T i3 are the ones sold by Dell. Amazon and Newegg still sell the 4130T models. And I guess Dell does no longer include the Xbox 360 controller. How long does Dell take to ship and deliver the alpha? I do not live in the States and I need it to be delivered in a short time frame, while I am staying in the U.S. So, I might skip Dell if they take a long time to deliver the product.

I will keep thinking about it and will try to make my mind.

Thank you again for your comments.


----------



## cborw

I am in a situation similar to yours. I also do not live in the US and have a short time to get my hands in one of these.
I could not buy one from Dell nor from Newegg. My billing address could not be correctly filled in their sites (state and zip code). So I opted for Amazon because I knew I could buy there.
I found it strange that both Dell and Newegg have the old 4130T and an unofficial 4170 non T (3.7 GHz). I imagine it must be a typo, but they say more than once in the product description 4170 3.7 GHz, which makes me wonder...
According to the descriptions all refurbished items ship with the Xbox 360 controller, even though the current new 4170Ts actually ship with a keyboard and mouse when you buy them new.
Anyway, I could not opt for the refurbished ones because of my foreign credit card. Be aware that might just happen to you too.
So I ended up buying a brand new Steam Machine i3 8GB 1TB that was on sale at Amazon for US 459 Las week. It seems I got it right between the two options you presented earlier in both price and hardware, although not in software. But I already have a spare windows 10 license so I am covered here. Also I am pretty curious about the steam controller.
My experiences buying at Amazon have always been nice and if time is critical for you you can always pay extra for a 2 day shipping, which usually works well. But I don't have enough experience to say if the time before shipping is taken in account in this situation. In my case I chose the long and cheap method and my alienware has not been shipped yet. It's been 4 days since I placed the order and the expected shipping date is still 3 days ahead. But the guy from the online chat assured me today the delivery date will not be affected. So I'll just have wait for the best.


----------



## nmcar

Thank you for your reply cborw!

I might end up buying the alpha at Amazon too since, in my own experience, they fulfill the promised delivery date, which is critical for me.

Since I also want to use the alpha as a regular desktop, I am looking for the Windows-based model. Since the Steam OS model was launched, I found it hard to find Windows alphas. Amazon still sells the Windows models, but they are powered by the i3 4130T. I was looking to buy the alpha last year but could not afford it at that time, when it was being sold at $ 400. Now the WIndows i3 model is almost $ 500. So that's why I started looking at the refurbished models.

Once I got my alpha I will post my impressions.

Good luck with your purchase and thank you for your help.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Anyone know what the slot is for on the bottom of the alpha? The one where the cover unclips?


----------



## uaen

Its a usb port.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaen*
> 
> Its a usb port.


Ok cheers


----------



## Madpacket

Hello,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nmcar*
> 
> Hi guys. I am planning to buy an alpha and saw that Newegg is selling refurbished ones. The base model is $ 399 while the i5 is $ 499. I am tempted to buy the i5 since it costs almost the same as a new base model from Amazon.
> 
> I would like to use the alpha as a desktop and gaming pc. For desktop use, I would use it as SOHO pc and I would do some light photo editing and HTPC/multimedia use. I have been watching videos showing the base model performance in gaming and it is quite impressive for my standards. But I read that the i3 would not be a decent performer for desktop use and, on the other hand, that the four cores of the i5 would provide better performance in some games.
> 
> Have anyone purchased refurbished alphas from newegg? Did you have a good experience with refurbished alphas? Do you believe the extra $ 100 is worth for the different processor? I already have spare RAM modules and would swap the HDD for an SSD, so my main concern at this time is the processor.
> 
> Taking the above considerations into account, I would appreciate any comments. If the difference is not that much, I guess I would go for the base model and invest the saved $ 100 in a SSD.


I just purchased a refurb i7 model from NewEgg last night. They had it on for almost $150.00 off regular price so I picked it up. Normally I would just opt for the i5 but given it was out of stock and the i7 was only $30 more I thought it made sense to go with the i7 model. I'll be tossing in a 1TB SSD or SSHD and ordered 16GB of G.Skill low latency 1.35V RAM to max it out. I will let you know the condition of the refurbished unit once it arrives (probably on Monday). I suspect Alienware / Dell will be releasing a new model later this year but these units still perform great (Skylake isn't much faster than Haswell and the 750 Ti is still pretty decent and probably will be until the PS4/Xbox One end up being replaced). I'll be using it for more than just gaming so it made sense to max it out. It was nice to catch a sale so I hope I get a unit in good working order. It was Premiere item so if I have any issues I can exchange for another unit at no cost. Fairly low risk IMHO. We shall see


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

What are ram upgrade options ? I have 8gb at minute but was thinking of upping it to 16gb but what options are there? And is it worth doing?
The alpha is my second machine as I have a 970 build so wondering if its worth it?


----------



## Dameyon

New here. I am curious as to if anyone has tried the oculus rift cv with their alpha as yet. Also if anyone has done the whole external graphics cars setup. I did the vr test on steam and the only place I am lacking is the gpu. If the external graphics card is an option for us with alphas we can easily run vr but I have heard somewhere that someone was able to run the oculus rift on the alpha but I have seen no physical proof.


----------



## Mkidd

Sadly I just got back home and haven't yet received my GDC external graphics card dock... And a guy offered me 550$ for my alpha... I would have been stupid to say no... So I've just sold it. Unfortunately I have not yet tried the GDC... But as I don't have it anymore in ready to sell it.. Anyone interested?


----------



## r4nd0m4n0n

I actually might sell my Alpha as well which I have the Intel Core i5-4690T + 8gb of RAM, I never upgraded to an SSD so I just have the original HDD it came with.

Just throwing that out there if anyone wanted to PM me offers or anything; I want to try and build me a new machine since Nvidia announced the 1080/1070 GPU's.


----------



## Dameyon

kk. I actually went ahead and did some research. I ordered the EXP GDC version 8.0. Will try it out and update when I receive and try it out. I have to search for a GTX card to start with. Once I have got everything I need and tried it out, I will give an update. Thanks for the information to get me started.


----------



## Dameyon

http://www.banggood.com/Mini-PCI-E-Version-V8_0-EXP-GDC-Beast-Laptop-External-Independent-Video-Card-Dock-p-1011222.html

That's the link to the product. I found it cheaper here than on amazon and this one has instructions and the bottom. There is also a youtuber who posted how well this one actually worked for him and he went through the process.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs_13V2OMLI


----------



## keorithy

Hey Man , I've been waiting for someone to try the Exp GDC with the alpha. Let me know if you can get it work.

But refer to what you bought, I think the alpha use the NGFF connector which mean this one :

http://m.banggood.com/NGFF-Version-V8_0-EXP-GDC-Beast-Laptop-External-Independent-Video-Card-Dock-p-1009978.html

Anyway, please let us know if you can get it to work. I really want to upgrade my GPU.


----------



## Dameyon

Oh crap...thanks..I will have to cancel the previous order and get this one. Or should Iget both incase? You'resure this is the one? Lol ?


----------



## Dameyon

I kind of bit the bullet and cancelled the first one and got the correct one with expedited shipping. Fingers crossed this is the right one this time. Thanks again, you probably saved me some headache and disappointment


----------



## keorithy

Well, I am not that 100% sure but I watched the video about changing the Alienware wifi adaptor and It is the NGFF cable .

Here is the link: https://youtu.be/9rCAVLbgspg

Let me know if you can mod it or not...


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> http://www.banggood.com/Mini-PCI-E-Version-V8_0-EXP-GDC-Beast-Laptop-External-Independent-Video-Card-Dock-p-1011222.html
> 
> That's the link to the product. I found it cheaper here than on amazon and this one has instructions and the bottom. There is also a youtuber who posted how well this one actually worked for him and he went through the process.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs_13V2OMLI


Interested in this too
I have the I7 version with ssd be nice if the GPU could be upped


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

I take it though if we can use another gpu in the alpha it will require a separate power supply?


----------



## Dameyon

Yes. A separate power supply is needed


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keorithy*
> 
> Well, I am not that 100% sure but I watched the video about changing the Alienware wifi adaptor and It is the NGFF cable .
> 
> Here is the link: https://youtu.be/9rCAVLbgspg
> 
> Let me know if you can mod it or not...


You definitely saved me some disappointment lol. I have ordered the correct one and it shipped today. I use a mail forwarder as I live in Barbados so will have it in a few days. Also ordered a graphics card. Will keep you up to date on what happens when I have everything in hand.


----------



## keorithy

Glade to hear that Dameyon!! I also waiting to hear from you too. The alpha will become a great machine if we can use external GPU.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> You definitely saved me some disappointment lol. I have ordered the correct one and it shipped today. I use a mail forwarder as I live in Barbados so will have it in a few days. Also ordered a graphics card. Will keep you up to date on what happens when I have everything in hand.


It's obviously going to be untidy with a separate power supply wires etc...
Wondering whether it's worth it especially as it's only my second machine


----------



## keorithy

It will be untidy but we can get an enclosure to cover it. Maybe something like this.

http://www.owen-lu.com/egpu/


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keorithy*
> 
> It will be untidy but we can get an enclosure to cover it. Maybe something like this.
> 
> http://www.owen-lu.com/egpu/


Nice hopefully it will work be nice to up the GPU


----------



## Mkidd

I was just calculating the amount of money and time spent on my Alienware alpha and realized that it was cheaper to buy a home made build. My Alienware sold for 550$ and I re-invested that and got a kick ass system with a gtx 970. So people, think about how much you are spending in total and figure out if it's cheaper to just sell and upgrade to something that can easily be modified and upgraded.

After buying all the parts to watercool and upgrade my Alienware alpha I had spent about 900$ without calculating my time! And it was only an i3-4170.

So for me the Alienware alpha was not worth it as I enjoy having something that I can upgrade and play with as I want.

Good luck!


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkidd*
> 
> I was just calculating the amount of money and time spent on my Alienware alpha and realized that it was cheaper to buy a home made build. My Alienware sold for 550$ and I re-invested that and got a kick ass system with a gtx 970. So people, think about how much you are spending in total and figure out if it's cheaper to just sell and upgrade to something that can easily be modified and upgraded.
> 
> After buying all the parts to watercool and upgrade my Alienware alpha I had spent about 900$ without calculating my time! And it was only an i3-4170.
> 
> So for me the Alienware alpha was not worth it as I enjoy having something that I can upgrade and play with as I want.
> 
> Good luck!


If that worked out cheaper for you that's great. It wont be the case for me especially being that I live in the Caribbean. Everything cost me more because I am importing but besides that the cost of the alpha and what it is capable of now...along with the support from dell (which I have had a great experience with) it is well worth it. If now we can upgrade the gpu using this method, then it's even better and still does not void warranty which is great. Fundamentally the alpha is a pc just small form and the only draw back at one point was not being able to upgrade that gpu and that problem could now potentially be solved without having to go buy a new system but it all comes down to preference I guess. Since you put me onto this I have been doing some research and quite a few products are making the rounds similar to this and soon we will see a more esthetically pleasing consumer version for the general laptop similar to the ones already out with proprietary ports.


----------



## Dameyon

No matter what system you have, a time will come when you have to upgrade. Some people will put out on a new system, others will just spend on certain components to get them up to par. There is really no difference here.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkidd*
> 
> I was just calculating the amount of money and time spent on my Alienware alpha and realized that it was cheaper to buy a home made build. My Alienware sold for 550$ and I re-invested that and got a kick ass system with a gtx 970. So people, think about how much you are spending in total and figure out if it's cheaper to just sell and upgrade to something that can easily be modified and upgraded.
> 
> After buying all the parts to watercool and upgrade my Alienware alpha I had spent about 900$ without calculating my time! And it was only an i3-4170.
> 
> So for me the Alienware alpha was not worth it as I enjoy having something that I can upgrade and play with as I want.
> 
> Good luck!


I already have a 970 build (soon to be 1070 or 1080) as my main machine in the living room
The alpha is in the bedroom and I'm keeping it so would be nice to up the GPU


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEROTHERHAMKID*
> 
> I already have a 970 build (soon to be 1070 or 1080) as my main machine in the living room
> The alpha is in the bedroom and I'm keeping it so would be nice to up the GPU


Niiice..so when you up to 1070 /1080 you would just put the 970 to work on the alpha..niiice


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> Niiice..so when you up to 1070 /1080 you would just put the 970 to work on the alpha..niiice


Yeah hopefully if it will work?


----------



## Dameyon

time will tell but from what I have seen some really whack laptops have been able to use this method. I don't see why it wouldn't work with the alpha


----------



## Mkidd

My main rig is in my office, i7-4790k watercooled, 512gb ssd, 16gb ram, 980ti, 1200watts psu... But what replaces my Alienware alpha in the living room is a watercooled i5-4590k, 512gb ssd, 16gb ram in a mitx RVZ02-w. It's sweet! I understand if cost of
Importing is a problem. But I'm in Canada so I don't have this problem.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkidd*
> 
> My main rig is in my office, i7-4790k watercooled, 512gb ssd, 16gb ram, 980ti, 1200watts psu... But what replaces my Alienware alpha in the living room is a watercooled i5-4590k, 512gb ssd, 16gb ram in a mitx RVZ02-w. It's sweet! I understand if cost of
> Importing is a problem. But I'm in Canada so I don't have this problem.


Cool I'm from the UK
Been to Canada ? though loved it went from niagra to vancouver on the sleep on train ? spent 3 weeks there


----------



## Mkidd

Nice... I'm in Vancouver BC.


----------



## Dameyon

I lived in Northamptonshire for a bit with family, also Middlesex. Never been anywhere else other than Caribbean Islands lol. Taking a trip to visit some family next month in Tallahassee but it wont be a shopping trip for me. Mainly going to see family and grab some stuff for my Daughter. Was hoping maybe I can catch a deal on an Oculus while I'm down there if only to have it and put it down till I get everything else required to push it which is why I am eager to try this out. If or when it works lol (fingers and toes crossed) then once I have everything for my daughter then it should be an interesting trip hunting an Oculus lol.


----------



## zebular

Happy to see people are still trying to get external cards working on the Alpha. I myself have been working on getting every last drop of performance out of the 860m, I've got BlindRage's vbios plus another +120mhz on the core and another +301mhz on memory clock. With the case off it runs fine at around 82C when maxed out, case on it starts hitting around 90C (NOT RECOMMENDED!) and the fans are almost unbearable. My next step is going to be getting a hold of some decent looking aluminum mesh and using a dremel on the top of the case directly over the GPU air intake. I'm not expecting that to be enough to sustain the 82C with the case completely off but I'm hoping it will max out at 85C that way. We will see and I'll update when it's done.... I've also considered adding a small side mounted intake fan, something like the Sega Dreamcast has, we'll see.

My main goal here is to keep the same form factor dimensions so it looks stock while still getting much better performance out of it.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zebular*
> 
> Happy to see people are still trying to get external cards working on the Alpha. I myself have been working on getting every last drop of performance out of the 860m, I've got BlindRage's vbios plus another +120mhz on the core and another +301mhz on memory clock. With the case off it runs fine at around 82C when maxed out, case on it starts hitting around 90C (NOT RECOMMENDED!) and the fans are almost unbearable. My next step is going to be getting a hold of some decent looking aluminum mesh and using a dremel on the top of the case directly over the GPU air intake. I'm not expecting that to be enough to sustain the 82C with the case completely off but I'm hoping it will max out at 85C that way. We will see and I'll update when it's done.... I've also considered adding a small side mounted intake fan, something like the Sega Dreamcast has, we'll see.
> 
> My main goal here is to keep the same form factor dimensions so it looks stock while still getting much better performance out of it.


Would be so much better to run a different gpu I played the alpha yesterday and it's shocking compared to my 970 build didn't realise how bad it was


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEROTHERHAMKID*
> 
> Would be so much better to run a different gpu I played the alpha yesterday and it's shocking compared to my 970 build didn't realise how bad it was


Well yeah... but seeing as how a 970 is about what I paid for the entire Steam Machine I wouldn't expect it to compare.


----------



## zebular

Will look better when I paint the screen and screws but a respectable improvement for $2.



Graphics: 5197
Physics: 5060
Combined: 2013


----------



## keorithy

Thank Look Cool. Zebular!! How is the performance compare to the normal ?


----------



## Dameyon

Everything arrived at the mail forwarded with the exception of the power supply. Hopefully by midday it arrives so it can be manifested for the flight tomorrow. My friend's dad owns the company so as soon as they clear customs I usually have them delivered so by tomorrow night should have learnt if the exp gdc works. Once it works will work on tidying it up. I did a prep run and found some difficulty backing off the screw from the wireless card. That is my only concern right now....I still havent gotten any of my screw drivers to get a grip sigh.dont want to round off the screw.


----------



## keorithy

It would be great if you could take a video during the installation .. Cheer up man


----------



## Dameyon

Will have to use my xbox one kinect to do the video..will see how that goes but for sure will take photos of each step.


----------



## quickthunda

Hey guys, is this the right version of the i3 4170? http://www.amazon.com/CORE-I3-4170-FC-LGA12C-3-7G-3M/dp/B00VHKZ6I8/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
I'm confused because it says FCLGA12C instead of FCLGA1150 and I'm super new to this stuff and can't afford to buy the wrong one.


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keorithy*
> 
> Thank Look Cool. Zebular!! How is the performance compare to the normal ?


Before adding the port in the case and not using BlindRage +135 core +750 memory (BR before the hole made the card get too hot even without using afterburner)


After BlindRage and port with an additional +120 core +301 clock on afterburner


----------



## Dameyon

Everything has been cleared and on the way to me now so I have prepped for the procedure lol...should be here within the next hour or so.


----------



## Dameyon

ok..slight hick up..have the exp gdc here but the power supply isn't here nor is the graphics card. Trying to see what went wrong..either it was left in Miami in which case the next flight is Friday or it is here and when my friend double checks it will be cleared tomorrow. I ordered some other stuff so maybe things got messed up but before weekend. Will however upload pics of what I have done so far. The exp gdc fits btw...forever grateful for the correction when I was first purchasing it if not I would be beating myself for buying the wrong one lol. Sorry for the delay guys but no one is more disappointed at this point than me sigh.


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> ok..slight hick up..have the exp gdc here but the power supply isn't here nor is the graphics card. Trying to see what went wrong..either it was left in Miami in which case the next flight is Friday or it is here and when my friend double checks it will be cleared tomorrow. I ordered some other stuff so maybe things got messed up but before weekend. Will however upload pics of what I have done so far. The exp gdc fits btw...forever grateful for the correction when I was first purchasing it if not I would be beating myself for buying the wrong one lol. Sorry for the delay guys but no one is more disappointed at this point than me sigh.


----------



## Dameyon

So basically all I have at the moment in my hand is the EXP GDC version 8. It fits in the slot where the wifi card was perfectly and only needs one screw to keep it in place. I will post photos of the grill I intend to cut away two or three bars from to run the cable out of the case when I put the cover back on. then obviously a small space in the cover. Will post photos to explain. Friday or tomorrow depending on what my friend tells me about my other packages, I will try to do a video.


----------



## Dameyon




----------



## Dameyon




----------



## Dameyon

soooo..sigh..soon guys soon


----------



## Dameyon

Actually found a better solution..very easy...will post pics of the route and then show the result. What I did was ran the cable to the rear of the alpha then only snipping the lower right corner of the cover to clear room for the cable to pass through.


----------



## Dameyon

Route taken by the cable


put on the cover then snipped the lower right corner next to the "lock" symbol


----------



## Dameyon

System is back together and awaiting arrival of graphics card and power supply.


----------



## spoonablehippo

This is amazing stuff, well done Dameyon for trying this out for us! 

All i will say though, is that i would have tested it out first before cutting any part of your alphas case!
Just incase it doesnt work.


----------



## Dameyon

The thing is the part cut is very small and goes unnoticed as it is at the rear. That's why I didn't bother
cutting the grill and or the area of the case I originally intended


----------



## Dameyon

It was literally a pinch I took off...


----------



## keorithy

Thank Dameyon for being the first to try it out for all of us . I hope that it will work. What GPU card will you use ? Hope everything arrive for you before weekend !!!


----------



## UserID10T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> System is back together and awaiting arrival of graphics card and power supply.


I gratefully await your results as well. I've been considering this since the EXP GDC was mentioned. I've also though about an upgraded power supply to toss in a nicer CPU.

Good luck!


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UserID10T*
> 
> I gratefully await your results as well. I've been considering this since the EXP GDC was mentioned. I've also though about an upgraded power supply to toss in a nicer CPU.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks UserID10T. As soon as my friend actually confirms for me where the other packages are will give an update. If it isn't in the packages to be cleared tomorrow then everything else will make the Friday flight from Miami for sure. So by Friday around this time or maybe earlier I should have finished the setup and posted results.


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keorithy*
> 
> Thank Dameyon for being the first to try it out for all of us . I hope that it will work. What GPU card will you use ? Hope everything arrive for you before weekend !!!


Thanks Keorithy, I appreciate it. I didn't want to spring for a very expensive card just yet but opted for that sweet spot just incase. I ordered the ZOTAC GTX 960 4GB AMP. Once everything goes according to plan, I will then look into upgrading so I can enjoy a comfortable vr experience on the alpha. Have hopes of getting the oculus rift.


----------



## Dameyon

Thanks spoonablehippo, I only took a pinch off lol


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> Thanks Keorithy, I appreciate it. I didn't want to spring for a very expensive card just yet but opted for that sweet spot just incase. I ordered the ZOTAC GTX 960 4GB AMP. Once everything goes according to plan, I will then look into upgrading so I can enjoy a comfortable vr experience on the alpha. Have hopes of getting the oculus rift.


Would you mind shooting some links to where you bought the external device and power supply? If this works I want to make sure I end up getting the same things, guess I'll also be on the lookout for a wireless wifi usb dongle if I go this route.

Obviously the cleaner the look the better, I'd rather not have a bunch of random crap laying around. Does anyone also have a link to that enclosure for that thing or was that for another device?


----------



## spoonablehippo

Thinking of getting another Alpha as I miss mine :-(

Dell in the UK are currently selling the i3 steam machine for £399 including VAT & shipping.

What I want to know is, can the steam logo be removed from the chassis? not to keen on it lol


----------



## keorithy

I dont think u could , spoonablehippo, Why dont u get the alpha instead of steam machine?


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keorithy*
> 
> I dont think u could , spoonablehippo, Why dont u get the alpha instead of steam machine?


Cause the steam machine is cheaper lol


----------



## keorithy

i was lucky, i got my alpha for 399$ . U can remove it but u can install window


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> This is amazing stuff, well done Dameyon for trying this out for us!
> 
> All i will say though, is that i would have tested it out first before cutting any part of your alphas case!
> Just incase it doesnt work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zebular*
> 
> Would you mind shooting some links to where you bought the external device and power supply? If this works I want to make sure I end up getting the same things, guess I'll also be on the lookout for a wireless wifi usb dongle if I go this route.
> 
> Obviously the cleaner the look the better, I'd rather not have a bunch of random crap laying around. Does anyone also have a link to that enclosure for that thing or was that for another device?


Hey Zebular, the link for the EXP GDC version 8.0 is below:
http://www.banggood.com/NGFF-Version-V8_0-EXP-GDC-Beast-Laptop-External-Independent-Video-Card-Dock-p-1009978.html

As for the power supply, you can purchase any but I will post a link for where I got mine:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111989341427?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Dameyon

We can all thank Keorithy for saving me from purchasing the wrong one lolol..Thanks again Keorithy.


----------



## keorithy

You are welcome. Well I actually did some research on the eGPU . Because they don't ship it to where I live, that is why I have to gather a lot of information as much as possible .

I am so lucky that you will be the first one to test it for everybody.

I think i have to thank you too. Dameyon.


----------



## Dameyon

Have an update guys...some of my stuff was left behind in Miami so will make the Friday flight. So by Friday night I should have some photos and or video to post with results. Friday is a definite.


----------



## r4nd0m4n0n

Can't wait to see if this works as well!

I am excited if it does that means I could possibly just hold out on a whole new rig build because I have upgraded my i3 alpha to the i5 so with a more decent graphics card it should still hold me over until I get funds for a full build!


----------



## sargentsmite

I am glad everyone has had success with the "Blind Rage" vbios









I will update soon with another revision of my vbios (that BlindRage modified originally) & hardware tweaks along with the results of the Xeon e3-1241V3.


----------



## Madpacket

I'm interested in the Blindrage BIOS but think it would make more sense for the card to throttle clock speeds when idle. Is it all or nothing (full speed ahead!) Or can we have a more sensible BIOS mod for regular Alpha users who don't necessarily want their units sounding like they're taking off to go back to planet X ?









I also have a Xeon, specifically the Intel® Xeon® Processor E3-1231 v3 (8M Cache, 3.40 GHz). Do you think it would be worthwhile replacing the stock Core i7 with the Xeon? Or would we be too power limited where the differences would be negligible?

Sorry for all the questions. I love my Alpha but want more speed out of it like others here. Already upgraded to a 1TB Mushkin SSD and 16GB CL9 G.Skill memory and it flies but more speed is always welcome


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madpacket*
> 
> I'm interested in the Blindrage BIOS but think it would make more sense for the card to throttle clock speeds when idle. Is it all or nothing (full speed ahead!) Or can we have a more sensible BIOS mod for regular Alpha users who don't necessarily want their units sounding like they're taking off to go back to planet X ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a Xeon, specifically the Intel® Xeon® Processor E3-1231 v3 (8M Cache, 3.40 GHz). Do you think it would be worthwhile replacing the stock Core i7 with the Xeon? Or would we be too power limited where the differences would be negligible?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. I love my Alpha but want more speed out of it like others here. Already upgraded to a 1TB Mushkin SSD and 16GB CL9 G.Skill memory and it flies but more speed is always welcome


It stays clocked at the same speeds but it doesn't get warm until it's under load so you don't hear the fans kick up until you are in game. I think mine sits at around 50C idle, honestly it's not until you hit about 82C that the fans start getting obnoxious. I even did a 24hr burn in with mine with BlindRage with another +120mhz core with Afterburner as apparently the Arctic Silver 5 isn't at peak performance until after like 120+hrs of use. I can confirm I'm getting cooler readings under complete load and with no load after doing the burn in, so the Arctic Silver 5 needing usage time isn't a myth.


----------



## spoonablehippo

So, while we eagerly await Dameyon's results, does anyone think Alienware will launch a new & more powerful Alpha in the same housing like they do with the X51??

The Alpha's been out a while now, so I hope they at least have one in the pipe line! Maybe a "VR Ready" one


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

I'm building another desktop to replace the alpha

Disappointed in it tbh


----------



## Dameyon

Good Morning, today is the day. I will give my friend some time before I start calling and nagging him about my packages lol. I don't pay for delivery so they kind of fit me in along the route. Hopefully they pass my side of the island before mid day, if not, for sure before 17:00hrs I will have it.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> Good Morning, today is the day. I will give my friend some time before I start calling and nagging him about my packages lol. I don't pay for delivery so they kind of fit me in along the route. Hopefully they pass my side of the island before mid day, if not, for sure before 17:00hrs I will have it.


Hope it goes well
You live in Barbados? Nice! Wish I did
I've been to the Dominican Republic a couple of times Puerto plata first time and punta cana second time
I'd have done this with my alpha if it works but I've bought everything for a new build now


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEROTHERHAMKID*
> 
> Hope it goes well
> You live in Barbados? Nice! Wish I did
> I've been to the Dominican Republic a couple of times Puerto plata first time and punta cana second time
> I'd have done this with my alpha if it works but I've bought everything for a new build now


Hope all goes well too thanks lol (fingers and toes crossed). Yeah, I live in Barbados, we get that a lot. Funny enough I have a few Dominican friends but I've never been, most I met went to our university of the west indies. At least if it works you have options


----------



## Dameyon

Another hick up once again. Just got a message from my friend to call his dad and he informed me that my two packages were once again left in Miami...Do not know how this could have happened twice in a row but I am extremely disappointed. The next flight isn't until Tuesday now. I am being told that he will make sure they get them to me by mid day to make up for the disappointment. Sigh..So this is going to be one long ass weekend for me. I have been looking forward to this day. Hopefully I am not charged duties. I wanted so much to confirm whether or not this worked so I can order an enclosure sigh.


----------



## keorithy

Not only a long weekend for you but also for us. It looks like everyone is waiting for you package as well. Anyway, enjoy the weekend. Dameyon!!!


----------



## Dameyon

thanks, will try to.... sigh. Hope you guys enjoy yours as well.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> thanks, will try to.... sigh. Hope you guys enjoy yours as well.


Hopefully it will be well worth the wait


----------



## Dameyon

sigh, I hope so.


----------



## Madpacket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sargentsmite*
> 
> I am glad everyone has had success with the "Blind Rage" vbios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will update soon with another revision of my vbios (that BlindRage modified originally) & hardware tweaks along with the results of the Xeon e3-1241V3.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zebular*
> 
> It stays clocked at the same speeds but it doesn't get warm until it's under load so you don't hear the fans kick up until you are in game. I think mine sits at around 50C idle, honestly it's not until you hit about 82C that the fans start getting obnoxious. I even did a 24hr burn in with mine with BlindRage with another +120mhz core with Afterburner as apparently the Arctic Silver 5 isn't at peak performance until after like 120+hrs of use. I can confirm I'm getting cooler readings under complete load and with no load after doing the burn in, so the Arctic Silver 5 needing usage time isn't a myth.


That's good to know. I'm sure I have some AS5 around here somewhere hehe. So a repaste is recommended cool and I agree over time it does appear to get better. Perhaps I'll just give Blindrage a shot then. I love my Alpha but playing through DOOM leaves me wanting a few more FPS. It's not bad at 1080P with a mix of medium and low settings at default clocks but the video card feels like it's holding it back. Or maybe the CPU...

I wonder if the Xeon 1231v3 would help over the i7-4785T or if the Alpha is TDP limited maybe not. Has anyone tried unlocking the amount of power dedicated for the CPU yet?


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madpacket*
> 
> That's good to know. I'm sure I have some AS5 around here somewhere hehe. So a repaste is recommended cool and I agree over time it does appear to get better. Perhaps I'll just give Blindrage a shot then. I love my Alpha but playing through DOOM leaves me wanting a few more FPS. It's not bad at 1080P with a mix of medium and low settings at default clocks but the video card feels like it's holding it back. Or maybe the CPU...
> 
> I wonder if the Xeon 1231v3 would help over the i7-4785T or if the Alpha is TDP limited maybe not. Has anyone tried unlocking the amount of power dedicated for the CPU yet?


Unfortunately overclocking the CPU can't be done until Dell makes a BIOS update that allows you to (unlikely) or someone makes a custom BIOS. The biggest problem I've seen with the CPU is that under stress it under clocks itself down to 2ghz once it reaches a certain temp. Doesn't make a whole lot of sense either as the fan doesn't really kick up before it decides to do that. When I edit videos I see it throttle back almost instantly.


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madpacket*
> 
> That's good to know. I'm sure I have some AS5 around here somewhere hehe. So a repaste is recommended cool and I agree over time it does appear to get better. Perhaps I'll just give Blindrage a shot then. I love my Alpha but playing through DOOM leaves me wanting a few more FPS. It's not bad at 1080P with a mix of medium and low settings at default clocks but the video card feels like it's holding it back. Or maybe the CPU...
> 
> I wonder if the Xeon 1231v3 would help over the i7-4785T or if the Alpha is TDP limited maybe not. Has anyone tried unlocking the amount of power dedicated for the CPU yet?


If you have the i7, then there is no point in overclocking it. the i7 wont be the bottleneck at stock speed's (even when throttled back) in any currently available games! Especially a FPS like DOOM!


----------



## spoonablehippo

An Alienware product manager pretty much confirms a new Alpha to be revealed at E3!!!!!!
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlienwareAlpha/comments/4j3iwk/upcoming_update/

And here:
https://www.reddit.com/r/AlienwareAlpha/comments/4jnl8s/i_need_help/

I hope they keep the same casing like they do with the X51


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> An Alienware product manager pretty much confirms a new Alpha to be revealed at E3!!!!!!
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AlienwareAlpha/comments/4j3iwk/upcoming_update/
> 
> And here:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AlienwareAlpha/comments/4jnl8s/i_need_help/
> 
> I hope they keep the same casing like they do with the X51


That's cool, though I highly doubt I'll be buying one seeing as how I just maxed this thing out... If we can in fact make an external GPU work I definitely won't be.


----------



## spoonablehippo

Today's the day Dameyon!


----------



## Dameyon

K, guys..got confirmation that the package came. Should have them this evening. I will share the results as soon as I have tried it out.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> K, guys..got confirmation that the package came. Should have them this evening. I will share the results as soon as I have tried it out.


Nice 1 hopefully this will work
Used the i7 from mine in another build now
Still watching though might do this at a later date if it works


----------



## Dameyon

Greeeeat news. It works..will post photos soon...it is actually very much plug and play


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> Greeeeat news. It works..will post photos soon...it is actually very much plug and play


Awesome, would love to see some FireStrike scores to see if the port bottlenecks performance at all.


----------



## keorithy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> Greeeeat news. It works..will post photos soon...it is actually very much plug and play


Great news to all of us here ..... You should do a video presentation


----------



## Dameyon

Would have to plan the whole video thing lol for now will post pics. Ran a few games and saw an immediate and obvious increase in performance. Haven't ran firestrike as yet but about to do a vr test although I don't expect to pass with this 960 but atleast if the score is better than that of the 860 by a lot I know for sure I am good when I change the card. Photos coming shortly just a bit excited and trying some stuff. It is messy at the moment but an enclosure will fix that lol


----------



## r4nd0m4n0n

Can't wait to see!

What games/programs will you be running to test?; And sorry if you mentioned before but what CPU are you currently running in your Alpha?


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4nd0m4n0n*
> 
> Can't wait to see!
> 
> What games/programs will you be running to test?; And sorry if you mentioned before but what CPU are you currently running in your Alpha?


Running Dirt Rally, Rainbow six siege, The Division, street fight v, batman:Arkham Knight,project cars and Assetto Corsa. I am currently running an i7


----------



## Dameyon

Interesting to note: I disabled the 860m but then I saw an update, I was at the time fully using the external and assumed the update was for that and applied it only to find out that it was for the 860 m and that the system automatically re-enabled it. This however is not an issue. Both gpus can run at the same time without conflict. There is no way it seems to disable the 860m from bios so if you only want your external to be running you will need to disable from in device manager and not apply any automatic updates from NVidia


----------



## Dameyon

Will also use 3d mark


----------



## r4nd0m4n0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sargentsmite*
> 
> I am glad everyone has had success with the "Blind Rage" vbios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will update soon with another revision of my vbios (that BlindRage modified originally) & hardware tweaks along with the results of the Xeon e3-1241V3.


I'm looking forward to the updated vbios as well!


----------



## keorithy

Now we can run Quantum Break on the Alpha


----------



## Dameyon

oh ye I also have quantum break actually..pre-ordered on xbox one so automatically have a windows 10 version to activate. Will definitely run that as well. I know it is a bit unfair I haven't made time to post pics, I got carried away tinkering. Still trying a whole bunch but will post pics before I get too far. Will look into posting a video or just a text guide later.







Immediately after the install and disabling of the 86om so I could ensure that I was only running on the 960..nvidia experience optimized my games will post what it gave for dirt rally and street fighter. More detailed results will be posted later.


----------



## Dameyon

Can say, everything runs smoothly and looks much better.


----------



## keorithy

Dameyon, u are definitely the Lord of Alpha Now


----------



## Dameyon

lolol ..I could be imagining this but did we always have L.E.D visualizer enabled?


Still tinckering lol


----------



## keorithy

Dameyon, How about Enclosure ? U have anything model in mind


----------



## moibajan

Dameyon get a better camera please.


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moibajan*
> 
> Dameyon get a better camera please.


And there is my friend who caused the delays lolol...may I introduce you guys to Moises loll...Get better eyes...


----------



## Dameyon

He actually helped me with running the cable and taking the pinch from the rear so it could fit flush. I will most likely be the person to help do a video as well..Unless I use the Kinect to do it..which is actually a good idea. Will work on that either later or tomorrow.


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keorithy*
> 
> Dameyon, How about Enclosure ? U have anything model in mind


Hey Keorithy, I am still looking around, can't seem to make up my mind but I have seen some fairly attractive, small and affordable ones. Just basically want something that even if I don't rest it under the desk I can still place it next to the alpha and it not look too big. Will most likely be enlisting moibajan to help me out there again. If you come across anything that looks interesting let me know as well. Greatly appreciate it Keorithy


----------



## Dameyon

As promised, some results. I believe with a better card I could get better results as I went from not at all vr ready to VR capable which was expected. Now I know the process works I can safely up the card now.



Didn't get to do a bench mark on all the games as they didn't have internal ones per say but I will post the ones that did have internal bench mark tools. I Also did Fire Strike and sky diver.

Rainbow Six Siege:
Ultra

very high

High


Assetto Corsa:
Mixture of Ultra & High with processes default


Mixture of very high and high setting where applicable along with some default settings


Fire Strike Score: 5917 first attempt second a 5933 only took a shot of first attempt


Sky Diver:16,944


I am in the process of reinstalling The Division and will give project cars and the upcoming part 2 code name phoenix a try.


I must say though, all the games I have played and put through benchmarks played smoothly despite low scores. FPS counter would hardly go below 40,45 when maxed out.

I believe an upgrade in graphics card would fix that. What do you guys think?


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> As promised, some results. I believe with a better card I could get better results as I went from not at all vr ready to VR capable which was expected. Now I know the process works I can safely up the card now.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get to do a bench mark on all the games as they didn't have internal ones per say but I will post the ones that did have internal bench mark tools. I Also did Fire Strike and sky diver.
> 
> Rainbow Six Siege:
> Ultra
> 
> very high
> 
> High
> 
> 
> Assetto Corsa:
> Mixture of Ultra & High with processes default
> 
> 
> Mixture of very high and high setting where applicable along with some default settings
> 
> 
> Fire Strike Score: 5917 first attempt second a 5933 only took a shot of first attempt
> 
> 
> Sky Diver:16,944
> 
> 
> I am in the process of reinstalling The Division and will give project cars and the upcoming part 2 code name phoenix a try.
> 
> 
> I must say though, all the games I have played and put through benchmarks played smoothly despite low scores. FPS counter would hardly go below 40,45 when maxed out.
> 
> I believe an upgrade in graphics card would fix that. What do you guys think?


Only problem I could foresee is the port I/O holding you back. From what I understand though it's almost impossible to make that the bottleneck.


----------



## Dameyon

o.k thanks..will start looking into that


----------



## r4nd0m4n0n

I was wondering if using a card externally like this still enables you to get all of it's power so to speak or are you only getting a little bit?

Like is it running at full frames compared to the 960 in a normal build or is it being limited by the connection to the Alpha through WiFi port?


----------



## cborw

The bus is limited compared to the one used on the onboard GPU or one achievable in a full build and it will definitely hold it back when trying to achieve the full potential of the PC components.
It just may be more or less noticeable depending on the software running. Some may benefit more from greater transfer rates and some may not that much.
I believe the more powerful GPU running in a capped bus will lead to mixed results, but still overall better than Alpha's stock GPU.
I couldn´t tell which cases would be better or not. But I think other laptop graphics amplifiers (alienware laptops) can suffer from the same limitation, so there must be a ton of discussions out there about their benefits and limitations.
I mean, just like people often discussed here about CPU bound vs. GPU bound titles there must be similar concepts about transfer rate bound and GPU processing bound titles.


----------



## cborw

Dameyon
Could you tell us the transfer rates reported by the system, either under Windows or EFI?
I'm not sure how you could accomplish that, but someone more experienced here could maybe help you out.
Maybe CPUz, Nvidia control panel, dxdiag, EFI config, Afterburner, I don't know


----------



## cborw

Just found out how
Nvidia control panel > System information


----------



## spoonablehippo

what would happen if you tried this?
http://www.miniinthebox.com/cwxuan-mini-pci-e-msata-to-usb-3-0-external-ssd-pcba-conveter-adapter-card-without-case_p4765249.html?pos=ultimately_buy_3&prm=2.3.5.0


----------



## cborw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> what would happen if you tried this?
> http://www.miniinthebox.com/cwxuan-mini-pci-e-msata-to-usb-3-0-external-ssd-pcba-conveter-adapter-card-without-case_p4765249.html?pos=ultimately_buy_3&prm=2.3.5.0


Actually you would not be able to install it. It would be necessary a NGFF conector to use it with the Alpha.
Also the size seems too big to fit the alpha motherboard.
But if you could you would get one more USB 3.0 port (even more hidden than the already hidden USB 2.0 port)


----------



## rdooski3

Hey guys! I managed to grab a new i5 alpha last week for $350 with tax and I'm very happy with it so far. This is my first "gaming" pc and I figured it would be a good starting point. It replaced my htpc so all I've done on it so far is watch movies and surf the web. I was curious if you guys could give any recommendations on any software upgrades or tweaks "that are free" I should do to improve my alpha? I intend to read all of this thread but I'm sure it's gonna take awhile. Thanks ahead of time for any help!


----------



## Dameyon

I don't see where to find the information


----------



## Dameyon

oh my bad NVidia control panel lolol my bad


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cborw*
> 
> Just found out how
> Nvidia control panel > System information


hope this helps
this is without overclock


----------



## Marshallp

thank you for your posts Dameyon!

would you run the GPU-Z?

I wanna know PCI-E status...

I know NGFF can support x4, can the converter support x4?


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marshallp*
> 
> thank you for your posts Dameyon!
> 
> would you run the GPU-Z?
> 
> I wanna know PCI-E status...
> 
> I know NGFF can support x4, can the converter support x4?


I just ran a render with GPU-Z AND it said it was running at x12 but I know the card can go as high as x12..


----------



## cborw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> hope this helps
> this is without overclock


Hey Dameyon
It seems you are still limited by this PCIe 2 x1
It is very nice that it is still able to deliver significantly more than the built in GPU already.
Let's hope Marshallp is right and we are able to find some kind of workaround to unleash (moderately) the power of this eGPU with x4 transfer rates
We should keep searching
Congratulations on your work so far. It is indeed great news for all of us.
Thank you for your bravery.


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marshallp*
> 
> thank you for your posts Dameyon!
> 
> would you run the GPU-Z?
> 
> I wanna know PCI-E status...
> 
> I know NGFF can support x4, can the converter support x4?


My pleasure Mashallp, I just ran a render in GPU-Z, the status said that the card can run up to x16 and when I ran the render got x12.0


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cborw*
> 
> Hey Dameyon
> It seems you are still limited by this PCIe 2 x1
> It is very nice that it is still able to deliver significantly more than the built in GPU already.
> Let's hope Marshallp is right and we are able to find some kind of workaround to unleash (moderately) the power of this eGPU with x4 transfer rates
> We should keep searching
> Congratulations on your work so far. It is indeed great news for all of us.
> Thank you for your bravery.


My pleasure...It will benefit us all in the long run


----------



## Dameyon

Just tell me what to do and what information you need...I'm very excited about this lol


----------



## Dameyon

How come the render gave the x12 result? This is a bit of a learning curve for me.


----------



## cborw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> How come the render gave the x12 result? This is a bit of a learning curve for me.


It has been for all of us.
I don't know what source to trust anymore.
If you are really getting 12x it is much better than most of us expected
Great job
Keep testing the games and posting your results
We'd all appreciate it very much


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cborw*
> 
> It has been for all of us.
> I don't know what source to trust anymore.
> If you are really getting 12x it is much better than most of us expected
> Great job
> Keep testing the games and posting your results
> We'd all appreciate it very much


Will do, my only regret is that I didn't get a more power card, just I didn't want to spend too much money had it not worked sigh. Will have to pick one up next month.


----------



## cborw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> Will do, my only regret is that I didn't get a more power card, just I didn't want to spend too much money had it not worked sigh. Will have to pick one up next month.


Don't worry about it
The desktop GTX 960 is already a nice upgrade to our 860m
But if you really want to a GTX 970 or even a 1070 would fit the alpha nicely
I don't think you would loose much money selling your 960 soon


----------



## keorithy

What do you guy this about the Alienware Graphic Amplifier ? i think compare to this, it is about the Same Result because it also PCI-E, right ?


----------



## Marshallp

I've searched on it

there's several types of M.2 slot

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M.2

I'm not sure, maybe M.2 slot of Alpha is one of type E that supports pcie 2.0 x2

and EXP GDC v8 converter seems to support 2.0 x1

so there should be limitation of GPU power, but Dameyon proved GTX 960 works fine!!

p.s. Alienware amplifier supports 3.0 x4

and here's tests results related to pcie speed http://www.gaminglaptopsjunky.com/external-gpu-with-thunderbolt-3usb-type-c/


----------



## keorithy

So i guess, there is no bottleneck here even we try use the GTX980, right, ?

I am not that good with these Connection stuff.


----------



## keorithy

so what is the speed of pcie 2.0 x2


----------



## Marshallp

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5458/the-radeon-hd-7970-reprise-pcie-bandwidth-overclocking-and-msaa

PCIe 2.0 x1 : 500MB/sec : half of PCIe 1 x4

http://www.gaminglaptopsjunky.com/external-gpu-with-thunderbolt-3usb-type-c/

by this results, GTX 980 is limited, maybe 970 too

someone I know tested GTX 970 on his laptop by exp gdc mpci version, 3dmark firestrike Graphic score was about 9000

and normal GTX 970 firestrike GS is about 11000

there's limitation! but still better performance than GTX 960 (GS was about 7000 by Dameyon)


----------



## keorithy

about 2000 different is worth a try. i am getting one too


----------



## Marshallp

maybe GS over 10000 is possible!

here are overclocked GTX 970 test result

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/diy-egpu-gtx-970-with-dell-702x-3d-edition-easy-plug-and-play.785168/ -> didn't use exp gdc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyijVRjR2Zs -> this guy used exp gdc v 7.0


----------



## Dameyon

Hey Guys, Found some interesting information and on reviewing the photo I posted, that wasn't x12 it was (x1) 2.0. I think I understand now. Did some reading and will share a link with you guys. Although I am getting way better performance than with the standard gpu,my question is, is there a way to speed this up from x1? From all findings, the results of this upgrade are favorable. The higher the graphics card the better results you will receive just not the dead on results you would get from using a desktop. It is also mentioned on the site that the higher you go, the less difference you will notice. I guess overclocking would help as well. Will post the link I found. The guy was using older cards as well.

http://arstech.com/install/cms-display/ste_spdtst1.html

Just an excerpt from the page relative to results:

"The tests show a very small difference for the 2D Graphics tests."

"A large difference appears for the Complex 3D Graphics test. However the larger the video memory is and the better/faster the GPU - the gap between -x16 and -x1 modes gets smaller."

"Conclusion - a PCI Express -x16 card placed in '-x1' mode is getting most of the performance, and may be good enough solution in case of using a peripheral card outside of a computer system, through a cable."


----------



## Dameyon

How do we go about unleashing this thing then?


----------



## F0R0SS

Hey guys, I'm also a happy Alienware Alpha owner, especially now with the eGPU solution. I already have a eGPU for my MacBook Air (2014-Model). I used the Silverstone SX500-LG (500W), ZOTAC GTX 960 AMP! Edition (GM206, 4GB) and EXP GDC Beast Laptop External Independent Video Card Dock with the Express card connector. To connect all of this to my Mac I used the Echo ExpressCard Pro Thunderbolt Adapter from Sonnet. I know this eGPU could've been alot cheaper, if I had used the Akitio Thunderbox II, but I didn't have enough patience to wait a month for the Aktitio Box.
My first Question is, can i get the NGFF connection cable alone, so that i don't have to buy a whole new EXP GDC Beast Laptop External Independent Video Card Dock?
Second Question, does anyone know if these components do work with the Alienware Alpha?


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F0R0SS*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm also a happy Alienware Alpha owner, especially now with the eGPU solution. I already have a eGPU for my MacBook Air (2014-Model). I used the Silverstone SX500-LG (500W), ZOTAC GTX 960 AMP! Edition (GM206, 4GB) and EXP GDC Beast Laptop External Independent Video Card Dock with the Express card connector. To connect all of this to my Mac I used the Echo ExpressCard Pro Thunderbolt Adapter from Sonnet. I know this eGPU could've been alot cheaper, if I had used the Akitio Thunderbox II, but I didn't have enough patience to wait a month for the Aktitio Box.
> My first Question is, can i get the NGFF connection cable alone, so that i don't have to buy a whole new EXP GDC Beast Laptop External Independent Video Card Dock?
> Second Question, does anyone know if these components do work with the Alienware Alpha?


I am not sure if your model will work but it's worth a try. I am using Version 8.0 and it works fine for me. It was basically plug and play. I will help you look around online to see if the cable is sold separately.


----------



## Dameyon

Decided to run fire strike again and got a better score. Anyone good at overclocking? Could use a hand and a rom for my zotac gtx 960 4gb amp.


----------



## Dameyon

My VR score has improved as well. It now moved up from merely capable to medium. Didn't drop below 90fps ever during the test this time












I am currently using Nvidia Inspector and the following are my settings.


----------



## keorithy

Dameyon, this looks great, I think the minimum requirement for VR is GTX 970, right?


----------



## Dameyon

Yeah Keorithy, GTX 970 is the minimum requirement for Oculus Rift and Htc Vive ?


----------



## adilez

Hi I mostly play on console and I got the base alpha with 8GB of ram to get into PC gaming, I dont know much about some of these technical terms and all, and Ive been trying to look for an updated answer but theres too much to go through that is recent (that franken-alpha). What is recommended for upgrading the cpu? And is it worth it? I was thinking of upgrading to i5 but I don't know enough to make a confident choice on my own.


----------



## Shiozaki

Hi guys what is it you guys are working on in here? external gpu dock? i have yet to read back far enough to see, looks interesting.

Ive all ready upgraded my ram to 8gb with another stick from another alpha ( i had some nice corsair ram but it just blue screen the system alot =( )

and i added an sdd and 1tb hdd thanks to the wd black2 dual drive,

next is the cpu so first question

dose the alpha support the i7 5775c or the 5675c?

also since were talking about gpu docks can the alpha use the alienware laptop gpu dock ive been hearing about?

thanks guye

Edit: what this blind rage vbios about, wheres its makers home page, i need more info on it?

edit2: something else your guys may be interested in, i got an alpha cpu and gpu heat sinks off ebay, and im having the machine shop near me make replacements out of full copper with double the fines, ill let you all know how much they improve cooling.

would picking up the 240 watt power brick from the aleinware 17 laptop be worth it in terms of oc and cpu upgrade potential ?


----------



## keorithy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> My VR score has improved as well. It now moved up from merely capable to medium. Didn't drop below 90fps ever during the test this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently using Nvidia Inspector and the following are my settings.


How did you increase its speed ? Over clock ??


----------



## cborw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiozaki*
> 
> Hi guys what is it you guys are working on in here? external gpu dock? i have yet to read back far enough to see, looks interesting.
> 
> Ive all ready upgraded my ram to 8gb with another stick from another alpha ( i had some nice corsair ram but it just blue screen the system alot =( )
> 
> and i added an sdd and 1tb hdd thanks to the wd black2 dual drive,
> 
> next is the cpu so first question
> 
> dose the alpha support the i7 5775c or the 5675c?
> 
> also since were talking about gpu docks can the alpha use the alienware laptop gpu dock ive been hearing about?
> 
> thanks guye
> 
> Edit: what this blind rage vbios about, wheres its makers home page, i need more info on it?
> 
> edit2: something else your guys may be interested in, i got an alpha cpu and gpu heat sinks off ebay, and im having the machine shop near me make replacements out of full copper with double the fines, ill let you all know how much they improve cooling.


Hey shiozaki
I'll try to sum some of this up for you
Dameyon is indeed working in a GPU dock for the alpha and he is having great results so far. Some other people are helping with tech knowledge but it seems no one else has pulled the trigger so far.
Right now we are trying to find out if there is some way to overcome the PCIe transfer rate limitation he is getting.

About the 5th generation Intel processors, I don't remember if someone has posted their experiences here. But the C variants have better integrated graphics than the other models and you will not benefit from it at all. The integrated GPU is disabled in the alpha. You'd better invest your money in a non C variant or a 4th generation higher clocked processor. But it should work anyway. You would benefit from the insane L4 cache levels in that case.

Apparently the Alienware graphics amplifier has a proprietary connector that would not fit the NGFF connector of the alpha's motherboard. So no go here.

Blindrage's bios as far as I remember, is a modded bios made by an integrant of this forum named blindrage. You'll find more information about it back in this thread.

Finally someone else tried to build a custom heat sink but I don't remember if he ever finished it. That is a mod many people here are interested as it could allow for higher GPU overclocks. Please keep us informed about your progress there.


----------



## Shiozaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cborw*
> 
> Hey shiozaki
> I'll try to sum some of this up for you
> Dameyon is indeed working in a GPU dock for the alpha and he is having great results so far. Some other people are helping with tech knowledge but it seems no one else has pulled the trigger so far.
> Right now we are trying to find out if there is some way to overcome the PCIe transfer rate limitation he is getting.
> 
> About the 5th generation Intel processors, I don't remember if someone has posted their experiences here. But the C variants have better integrated graphics than the other models and you will not benefit from it at all. The integrated GPU is disabled in the alpha. You'd better invest your money in a non C variant or a 4th generation higher clocked processor. But it should work anyway. You would benefit from the insane L4 cache levels in that case.
> 
> Apparently the Alienware graphics amplifier has a proprietary connector that would not fit the NGFF connector of the alpha's motherboard. So no go here.
> 
> Blindrage's bios as far as I remember, is a modded bios made by an integrant of this forum named blindrage. You'll find more information about it back in this thread.
> 
> Finally someone else tried to build a custom heat sink but I don't remember if he ever finished it. That is a mod many people here are interested as it could allow for higher GPU overclocks. Please keep us informed about your progress there.


thanks for all the info, the insane L4 cache is my main reason on buying that chip and since ill be going the external gpu route ill be getting the i7 now lol, this alpha is already a money dump so lol its not a problem.

i edited this in just a bit ago but ill ask it again, would picking up the 240 watt power brick from the aleinware 17 laptop be worth it in terms of oc and cpu upgrade potential ?

and yes ill let you all know about the heatsink workout when i get them made, making if there is enough interested we can do a bulk order from the machine shop for a discount


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiozaki*
> 
> thanks for all the info, the insane L4 cache is my main reason on buying that chip and since ill be going the external gpu route ill be getting the i7 now lol, this alpha is already a money dump so lol its not a problem.
> 
> i edited this in just a bit ago but ill ask it again, would picking up the 240 watt power brick from the aleinware 17 laptop be worth it in terms of oc and cpu upgrade potential ?
> 
> and yes ill let you all know about the heatsink workout when i get them made, making if there is enough interested we can do a bulk order from the machine shop for a discount


Don't bother with the power brick upgrade, TDP is controlled by the BIOS and is locked. It has been proven that the Alpha doesn't use nearly the 130w provided by the stock PSU. Consider getting the 4790S if you're upgrading the cooling anyway, it can be had for a lot less money.


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiozaki*
> 
> thanks for all the info, the insane L4 cache is my main reason on buying that chip and since ill be going the external gpu route ill be getting the i7 now lol, this alpha is already a money dump so lol its not a problem.
> 
> i edited this in just a bit ago but ill ask it again, would picking up the 240 watt power brick from the aleinware 17 laptop be worth it in terms of oc and cpu upgrade potential ?
> 
> and yes ill let you all know about the heatsink workout when i get them made, making if there is enough interested we can do a bulk order from the machine shop for a discount


I would definitely be interested in a heatsink!


----------



## moibajan

Just purchased the i7 model

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dameyon

Hey Guys, been a bit busy but will be on vacation from the 1st of June and won't be travelling until the 15th at which time I will pick up my oculus and an upgraded board to test on the alpha. I will return from that trip the 25th. I will try my best on Monday to compile everything I have done so far in one document for the future. I have however found some interesting information that the more technical members may have already discovered or that would help us figure a way to bump from x1.

Apparently our board is Capable of PCIe v3.0 x16 (8.0 GT/s) but what is active is x16 (2.5gt/s) however the EXP GDC 8.0 is Capable of PCI-E v2.0 x16 at 5.0GT/s but what is active is as we know x1 but at the full 5.0GT/s...Also the internal GPU is on PCI Express x16 Bus#1 whilst the M.2 port used for the external is Intel Lynx Point PCH - PCI-E Route Port 6 (c2)

I found a piece of software called "HWINFO" that provides all the information on any system. The program could shed more light for the more technical members. Hope this helps us all


----------



## cborw

Dameyon
We are looking forward your detailed guide.
Right now you are the only one who can share with us the information regarding the gpu amplifier.
Would you mind sharing screenshots or report from hwinfo so we can try to figure what speeds you are effectively achieving?
I've just run it in another PC (I'm currently far away of my alpha). On the left hand side of the window there is a tree of components in the computer. Please explore the item "Bus" and find the PCI express corresponding to the external GPU. I saw some divergence here between selecting the PCI Express Root Port and the GPU item inside of it. I guess you must have done something similar when providing us with the info in your last post. Just check if you have coherent info between the PCIe bus and the GPU in it, please.
Also you could try to run some 3D intensive application (maybe a benchmark) on the background while opening hwinfo to check if Maximum link speed and Current link speed mach, like if there is some kind of dynamic speed assignment
That might help us understand better what is happening there.


----------



## Dameyon

Let me know if this works. I wasn't sure which sections were most important so I did a full report. I had to zip it to attach it here.

report1full.zip 16k .zip file


----------



## Shiozaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> Let me know if this works. I wasn't sure which sections were most important so I did a full report. I had to zip it to attach it here.
> 
> report1full.zip 16k .zip file


what version of windows you running?


----------



## Dameyon

I am using windows 10


----------



## cborw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> Let me know if this works. I wasn't sure which sections were most important so I did a full report. I had to zip it to attach it here.
> 
> report1full.zip 16k .zip file


Bad (not so much) news.
Apparently we are limited to PCIe 2.0 x1 (5GT/s). It seems there is only one x16 PCIe port built into the motherboard and it connects the standard GTX GPU. The remaining ports are 2.0 x1.
But you shouldn't feel bad about it at all. You have proved us it is good enough to bring considerable gains with the better GPU.
I guess we should just figure in what cases it limits the potential gains.
I don't know how a PC manages CPU and GPU workloads, but if I were to make a guess I would say lower details and resolution (less memory) and lower fps (AA, filters, after effects, v-sync) would require less transfer data (totally arbitrary guess)and could benefit more from the better GPU, while the opposite could see some performance hit from the x1 interface.


----------



## spoonablehippo

Hi Guys,

Got another Alpha! Cheers THEROTHERHAMKID









The Alpha is coming "barebones", so has no CPU or HDD.

So, which is the absolute best CPU I can put in it? lol

I have a spare i5 4690K, but was thinking of sourcing the i7 4785T that comes with the Alpha. However, according to this: http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-4785T-vs-Intel-Core-i5-4690K
The i5 smokes the i7????
Im guessing thats because its a desktop chip running at full power compared to the low power "T" i7. In this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_5PB73ZdV8
Digital Foundry say the i5 4690K gets throttled down to 2.7GHz, so is that still comparable to the i7-4785T??

Sorry for waffling lol


----------



## zebular

I don't know that the slower bus is going to have a massive impact on performance honestly... The reason I say so is that I've watched several videos about throwing a modern card in my old rig Q6600 with a Asus P5k board that only has PCIe v1 16x. The kid in the video I watched before (can't find it back) used his 970 from his current rig and then threw it in his old Q6600 and it was getting Fire Strike scores only slightly below his 10yr newer rig.

Best example I can show of a modern card running on a PCIe v1 16x board would be this... from what I'm seeing I don't think the slower port is going to matter much!



The mother board specs he's using:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131275


----------



## zebular

Another example, same mobo with a PCIe 1.0 16x. So this is even with a significantly slower processor and it's getting great results.


----------



## zebular

Even more proof that the PCIe 1.0 port shouldn't have much of an effect... I think it's safe to say that if you went out and bought a GTX 1080 you would be able to max out almost every game with the Alpha and still be getting close to a solid 60fps.


----------



## cborw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zebular*
> 
> I don't know that the slower bus is going to have a massive impact on performance honestly... The reason I say so is that I've watched several videos about throwing a modern card in my old rig Q6600 with a Asus P5k board that only has PCIe v1 16x. The kid in the video I watched before (can't find it back) used his 970 from his current rig and then threw it in his old Q6600 and it was getting Fire Strike scores only slightly below his 10yr newer rig.
> 
> Best example I can show of a modern card running on a PCIe v1 16x board would be this... from what I'm seeing I don't think the slower port is going to matter much!
> 
> The mother board specs he's using:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131275


Hey zebular. The PCIe 1.0 x16 you are talking about is greatly faster than our 2.0 x1. It is 4 GB/s vs. 500 MB/s. So it is much more likely the alpha might suffer from it instead of your older system.


----------



## zebular

Ahh ok, I was under the assumption it was the port version being 1.0 and the multiplier still being 16x. Yeah, that's probably going to cause problems.

Edit:

Alright so here it looks like it doesn't really bottleneck in that case either...


----------



## Dameyon

Hey guys, although sadly we cant get more than the x1, I am experiencing some very good gains and this is only with the 960, it seems the better card though the better the results but I have something else for you guys to look into. There is no conflict between the external and the onboard and a way of using two graphics cards at once without sli...anyone familiar? Heard it was associated with direct x12 or something..when I get home will try to find the references. This would improve things for us even more


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> Hey guys, although sadly we cant get more than the x1, I am experiencing some very good gains and this is only with the 960, it seems the better card though the better the results but I have something else for you guys to look into. There is no conflict between the external and the onboard and a way of using two graphics cards at once without sli...anyone familiar? Heard it was associated with direct x12 or something..when I get home will try to find the references. This would improve things for us even more


If this is possible I'm buying a card tomorrow.


----------



## Dameyon

ahahahahahaha @ zebular


----------



## Dameyon

Right now with the 860M enabled I can go to the NVidia control panel and opt to have either the cpu,the 860m or the 960 to handle PhysX as in dedicate either specifically for that. But what I am talking about is way better and deeper. I found what it is called, look up Explicit Multi adapter (EMA) but the overall feature is Multi Adapter.

https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/multi-adapter-support-in-directx-12


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zebular*
> 
> If this is possible I'm buying a card tomorrow.


Awesome, I was going to say, I know SLI doesn't work because it has to be the same specs on both cards.

From reading, it looks like this is game specific, as in they have to allow it in whatever particular application you are trying to use it on... shame there isn't some sort of program to basically make use of both and spoof it as being a single higher end video card.

Edit: Definitely the case, basically unless the game didn't program for it within DX12 you can't make use of it.
http://www.redgamingtech.com/directx-12-build-2015-analysis/


----------



## Dameyon

yes, very true. Hopefully we see more devs making use of it in new releases later this year and beyond. Or at least release patches like some did.


----------



## Dameyon

I really need to test Quantum Break and I believe Hitman released a patch or something, when last I launched it I realized it now had a drop box at the top where I could choose between direct x 11 or 12.


----------



## Dameyon

I must say, I learn a whole lot from you guys. I thoroughly enjoy this forum.


----------



## Dameyon

I actually initially had everything enabled but disabled the 860M. Since reading more and realizing there are benefits to having both enabled like using one for PhysX, I decided to re-enable the 860M and assigned that to PhysX. The gpu is actually running now because I can now hear the fans actually kicking in. I also noticed options for me to choose with graphics card to use in-game with NBA 2K16. Other games actually feel even smoother but NBA2K16 for some reason, I had to dial back settings from ultra and High where applicable to medium on some of them. Some tinkering and better understanding of all the options within the Nvidia control panel would help as well. I actually got better fps with very high settings but I am yet to crank it up again since I made the change. I did realize however that I may have or maybe I imagined it, more room left back on the 960 to play with when I check the usage bar the game provides in the graphics option to show when you are close to your limit. Will post pics.

NBA 2K16 Giving options to choose which card to use



Rainbow Six Siege very high settings (Anyone familiar with the test, the in house scene has explosions, during those you see the fps drop on the counter but never notice it on screen) Game runs very smooth and stays looking great during actual gameplay as well.




Have to try Quantum Break maybe tomorrow when I am off.


----------



## Dameyon

Anyone tried streaming yet? Just actually tried streaming the xbox one to the alpha..worked flawlessly.


----------



## Dameyon

k Guy, Quantum Break is installing so will give an update tomorrow when I am off from work...Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. I know MoiBajan is at Rally most likely lol..enjoy...I have to work sigh.


----------



## cborw

Dameyon
Did you connect your display to the external gpu or to the alpha's hdmi out port?
There might be some performance difference in each case.

Just a reminder to everyone, this external gpu thing is also a solution to use multiple monitors with the alpha.


----------



## Dameyon

Hey, I connect to the hdmi out of the external.I


----------



## cborw

Nice. That's probably the right way to go.


----------



## Dameyon

Hey guys, Tried my hand at a Tutorial. Hope it is helpful, hope it makes sense and I hope it doesn't bore you to death *Hides Face*

UsingexternalgraphicscardwithAlienwareAlpha_2.docx 4736k .docx file


----------



## keorithy

Th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> Hey guys, Tried my hand at a Tutorial. Hope it is helpful, hope it makes sense and I hope it doesn't bore you to death *Hides Face*
> 
> UsingexternalgraphicscardwithAlienwareAlpha_2.docx 4736k .docx file


Thank for taking time to write us a tutorial .


----------



## cborw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> Hey guys, Tried my hand at a Tutorial. Hope it is helpful, hope it makes sense and I hope it doesn't bore you to death *Hides Face*
> 
> UsingexternalgraphicscardwithAlienwareAlpha_2.docx 4736k .docx file


Nice work Dameyon


----------



## Dameyon

Thanks cborw and it was my pleasure Keorithy. I still have to be grateful you were observant enough to catch that I was about to order the wrong version. You saved me some time, money and headache. Thank you cborw for sharing your knowledge, thanks to all you guys. Great community, glad to be a part of it.


----------



## Dameyon

Anyone else here having issues with windows store? Trying to get my quantum break downloaded and it has been forever in queue and never started


----------



## keorithy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> Anyone else here having issues with windows store? Trying to get my quantum break downloaded and it has been forever in queue and never started


I don't think so, I can use it normally


----------



## hermitmaster

Installed a 4590S last night. For reference, it only down clocks in synthetic benchmarks, runs all the way up to 3.7 Ghz, no problem. Never exceeds 85C under load.


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Installed a 4590S last night. For reference, it only down clocks in synthetic benchmarks, runs all the way up to 3.7 Ghz, no problem. Never exceeds 85C under load.


Niiiiice


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keorithy*
> 
> I don't think so, I can use it normally


ok thanks, I'm getting a problem downloading Quantum Break from the store, tried downloading random apps and they download fine. Can't get that or killer instinct to start sigh.


----------



## spoonablehippo

Hi Guys, posted this a couple of pages back, but think it got lost amongst all the excitement about the egpu lol

So,
got another Alpha! Cheers THEROTHERHAMKID thumb.gif

The Alpha is coming "barebones", so has no CPU or HDD.

So, which is the absolute best CPU I can put in it? lol

I have a spare i5 4690K, but was thinking of sourcing the i7 4785T that comes with the Alpha. However, according to this: http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-4785T-vs-Intel-Core-i5-4690K
The i5 smokes the i7????
Im guessing thats because its a desktop chip running at full power compared to the low power "T" i7. In this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_5PB73ZdV8
Digital Foundry say the i5 4690K gets throttled down to 2.7GHz, so is that still comparable to the i7-4785T??

Also, I do have access to an i7-4790K I could put in, but not sure what speed that would be down clocked too?

cheers


----------



## hermitmaster

Any T-series processor, probably any S-series (can now verify that 4590S runs full speed under most conditions), and the i3 4170/4370 are all fine. Full power CPUs like the 4790 or 4790k will always down clock. If going with a T-series (expensive) go for a 4690T or 4790T, else go with an S-series as they're easier and cheaper to obtain.


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Any T-series processor, probably any S-series (can now verify that 4590S runs full speed under most conditions), and the i3 4170/4370 are all fine. Full power CPUs like the 4790 or 4790k will always down clock. If going with a T-series (expensive) go for a 4690T or 4790T, else go with an S-series as they're easier and cheaper to obtain.


Cheers!
On that digital foundry video, he mentions that the Alpha will treat standard desktop CPU's as their low power equivalents and down clocks them accordingly. So am I right in thinking that the Alpha will downclock an i7 4790K so it runs the exact same as the 4790T??
I've found a 4790T for sale, and wondered if it was worth selling my K version and getting that, but if the Alpha runs them exactly the same then there is no point, right?

Hope I make sense lol


----------



## 4LC4PON3

im back with another alpha. I got the alpha in a trade. Traded my Xbox one Elite controller for it. Its an I3, 4gb, 500gb basic model. I currently need to upgrade the ram because 4gb is just not enough.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> Cheers!
> On that digital foundry video, he mentions that the Alpha will treat standard desktop CPU's as their low power equivalents and down clocks them accordingly. So am I right in thinking that the Alpha will downclock an i7 4790K so it runs the exact same as the 4790T??
> I've found a 4790T for sale, and wondered if it was worth selling my K version and getting that, but if the Alpha runs them exactly the same then there is no point, right?
> 
> Hope I make sense lol


That's not exactly accurate. It will end up clocking a full power part slower than a low power part. 4790k ends up around 2.7 IIRC. The S parts work nicely though. I'm having great luck with the 4590S I picked up at Microcenter for $160. I found a 4690T for $150 on ebay as well, but I didn't want to wait.







I highly recommend the 4590S or 4690S.


----------



## Dameyon

Very interesting....I really have to look into another processor as well. Keep us posted on how that works out. Also the windows store issue I was having, I resolved by reinstalling windows. Working now and Quantum Break is downloading again. Will let you know how it performs.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

well at least i know know matter what settings i use. the alpha hardcore struggles with Witcher 3


----------



## Dameyon

Ye, you will need to upgrade.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> Ye, you will need to upgrade.


since ive been gone along time from pcs. have you guys figured out a way to run external GPUs yet? I have not read far back in the forums so im not sure. i did install 8gb ram but im not seeing the point in doing a full upgrade on this with a new cpu. seems easier to just build something new. maybe ill just use it for olderish games


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> since ive been gone along time from pcs. have you guys figured out a way to run external GPUs yet? I have not read far back in the forums so im not sure. i did install 8gb ram but im not seeing the point in doing a full upgrade on this with a new cpu. seems easier to just build something new. maybe ill just use it for olderish games


Yes we did, You can run any of the current video cards with your alpha. I posted a tutorial on it a few posts back, I will post a link to my one drive if that is easier. I can tell you that you will need what is called an EXP GDC versions 8.0 [NGFF version] they are sold very reasonable on Banggood.com but you can also pick one up at amazon or maybe google to find where else maybe easier for you to purchase it from. For your graphics card you will also need a power supply, I am using a 600w. https://onedrive.live.com/redir?page=view&resid=3412BCF08B2A145C!424469&authkey=!ACPnTh1SXN0heds


----------



## Dameyon

Hey guys, was able to unlock some new features in Nvidia Control Panel. A performance section that allows over clocking of your gpus. So I decided to play around a bit and I am glad to report that it gave me an average of 60 fps on rainbow six siege on very high settings and I kid you not a max of 400 plus fps lolol. I will post a photo of the benchmark results also the section of NVidia control panel. Oh and Quantum Break plays fine on Medium (with my card I guess it defaults to medium) I pushed up to high and it still played well but it felt a bit sticky in some places, I guess with a better card it would be better. Then I tried Forza Apex and that defaulted to medium and also played very smoothly, I didn't bother to change the settings.
Rainbow six siege


----------



## 4LC4PON3

i tried to run some of the later games like rise of the tomb raider and witcher 3. witcher 3 was an absolute no go but tomb raider i can do a stead 30fps playing with settings. besides those 2 games this thing as is runs all the games perfectly that I want it to with out any hassle. especially world of warcraft. thanks for the info on upgrading the GPU. looks like I will be trying it out. I have a power supply already so ill have to buy a gpu & that EXP which the GPU will prolly be a couple hundred plus 50 for the EXP.


----------



## Dameyon

http://steamcommunity.com/id/dameyon/screenshot/441730428556327071

Just did a Benchmark in the division on steam. High and medium settings. Plays smoothly.


----------



## keorithy

I am so glad that we can update our Alpha Graphic Card.

Thank to Dameyon for being the first to test it out.

Here is my Setup!!!!

What is your?


----------



## keorithy

o


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> i tried to run some of the later games like rise of the tomb raider and witcher 3. witcher 3 was an absolute no go but tomb raider i can do a stead 30fps playing with settings.


Surprised about your comment about the Witcher 3! It works very well on the Alpha!? Even on the i3 model...






The Witcher 3 is even the main game Alienware advertises as playable at 60fps on the Alpha lol
http://www.alienware.co.uk/alpha/

So what makes it an "Absolute no go" for you?


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> i tried to run some of the later games like rise of the tomb raider and witcher 3. witcher 3 was an absolute no go but tomb raider i can do a stead 30fps playing with settings. besides those 2 games this thing as is runs all the games perfectly that I want it to with out any hassle. especially world of warcraft. thanks for the info on upgrading the GPU. looks like I will be trying it out. I have a power supply already so ill have to buy a gpu & that EXP which the GPU will prolly be a couple hundred plus 50 for the EXP.


Witcher 3 worked fine on the i7 alpha I had?


----------



## Dameyon

He probably has the first i3 that only came with 4 gbs


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keorithy*
> 
> I am so glad that we can update our Alpha Graphic Card.
> 
> Thank to Dameyon for being the first to test it out.
> 
> Here is my Setup!!!!
> 
> What is your?


Niiiiice


----------



## Dameyon

Bit of a mess right now *hides face* but this is me lolol


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> Surprised about your comment about the Witcher 3! It works very well on the Alpha!? Even on the i3 model...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Witcher 3 is even the main game Alienware advertises as playable at 60fps on the Alpha lol
> http://www.alienware.co.uk/alpha/
> 
> So what makes it an "Absolute no go" for you?


unplayable to me is anything that falls under 30 fps. Im sure if I ran it at 720p I could easily play the game with 60 fps but no matter what setting I tried with the Alpha I had a hard time keeping the game above 30fps. constant dips in the mid 20s. I do see he has his GPU overclocked so that might make a difference.

I will try the settings hes using and give it another go & see what happens. The alpha I have is the i3 4130t, 8gb of ram & a 500gb HD. I know my cpu sucks and the hd is slow so that might make a difference also. I dont have an upgraded cpu like most of you do.

the alpha I have is an older Alpha. I got it for basically free so im not complaining because it works. im a bit worried about overclocking the gpu since the fans in this thing are tiny and garbage. id be worried they couldnt keep up with the heat


----------



## spoonablehippo

Does anyone have any idea what the diagnostic codes are for the Alpha?

I have one that i purchased that doesn't want to boot. It came without a CPU, so I've fitted an i5 4690K.

When i press the power button, it will flash blue ever so briefly, then just flashes yellow 4 times?


----------



## Madpacket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what the diagnostic codes are for the Alpha?
> 
> I have one that i purchased that doesn't want to boot. It came without a CPU, so I've fitted an i5 4690K.
> 
> When i press the power button, it will flash blue ever so briefly, then just flashes yellow 4 times?


Not sure what all the codes are for but it may be some power related issue.

http://en.community.dell.com/owners-club/alienware/f/3746/t/19659357


----------



## keorithy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of a mess right now *hides face* but this is me lolol


Nice Wheel!!!


----------



## Dameyon

lol Thanks man


----------



## retroPhil

Amazing work with the external graphics Dameyon!!! Do you use the egfx all the time now? Is it stable? I'm going to try and do the same thing with a gtx 1070 for VR.

Keep us posted man







)))


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madpacket*
> 
> Not sure what all the codes are for but it may be some power related issue.
> 
> http://en.community.dell.com/owners-club/alienware/f/3746/t/19659357


Sorted it! It was a bent over pin in the CPU socket!

With the help of an optical theodolite and a very small screwdriver I managed to straighten it out 

Alpha's all working now


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retroPhil*
> 
> Amazing work with the external graphics Dameyon!!! Do you use the egfx all the time now? Is it stable? I'm going to try and do the same thing with a gtx 1070 for VR.
> 
> Keep us posted man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )))


Hey retroPhil, thanks. It works extremely well yes, I use it all the time now. It is very stable, it has become my default video card until I upgrade to a 970 or maybe 1070 which ever I get my hands on when I take my trip. I will definitely keep you guys posted. What I found though is I got way better results setting the internal GPU to handle PhysX but in Benchmarks when setting the external to PhysX with Rainbow six siege for instance, the figures were slightly better but no major difference in performance but very few times I actually saw frame rate drops during play. So I set the internal to handle PhysX and fps is considerably more stable figures wise but most important thing is gameplay despite what figures say lol and either way it works fine. Still have a lot of experimenting to do, playing with settings and overclocking will definitely enhance the experience as well. It will be even better with a better external.


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> Sorted it! It was a bent over pin in the CPU socket!
> 
> With the help of an optical theodolite and a very small screwdriver I managed to straighten it out
> 
> Alpha's all working now


Glad to hear..good job


----------



## retroPhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> Hey retroPhil, thanks. It works extremely well yes, I use it all the time now. It is very stable, it has become my default video card until I upgrade to a 970 or maybe 1070 which ever I get my hands on when I take my trip. I will definitely keep you guys posted. What I found though is I got way better results setting the internal GPU to handle PhysX but in Benchmarks when setting the external to PhysX with Rainbow six siege for instance, the figures were slightly better but no major difference in performance but very few times I actually saw frame rate drops during play. So I set the internal to handle PhysX and fps is considerably more stable figures wise but most important thing is gameplay despite what figures say lol and either way it works fine. Still have a lot of experimenting to do, playing with settings and overclocking will definitely enhance the experience as well. It will be even better with a better external.


It's crazy that you can still use the internal card to do the PhysX, it changes everything









One question btw, your gfx card only draws 120W according to Nvidia's site

Or is that just me not understanding where the powers going?


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cborw*
> 
> Hey zebular. The PCIe 1.0 x16 you are talking about is greatly faster than our 2.0 x1. It is 4 GB/s vs. 500 MB/s. So it is much more likely the alpha might suffer from it instead of your older system.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retroPhil*
> 
> It's crazy that you can still use the internal card to do the PhysX, it changes everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question btw, your gfx card only draws 120W according to Nvidia's site
> 
> Or is that just me not understanding where the powers going?


to run the card I am using an external power supply a 600w EVGA, I see what you mean but they say 400 is recommended but it depends on the system, it may require less but don't forget everything else on the board will need power so I kinda ignore that 120w. My card is actually the 4gb variant
https://www.zotac.com/product/graphics_card/gtx-960-amp-4gb#spec


----------



## retroPhil

Yea I can see your concern from under powering the card. But if the system already has power, I "guess" all what extra power required would be the gfx.

I'll try it and come crying to you when it all goes wrong.


----------



## Dameyon

Lol


----------



## cborw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retroPhil*
> 
> Yea I can see your concern from under powering the card. But if the system already has power, I "guess" all what extra power required would be the gfx.
> 
> I'll try it and come crying to you when it all goes wrong.


I don't think you would have any problems regarding available power with nearly any power supply. The general recomendation of 400 W is to power a more than average PC. Remember it is supposed to power a CPU (about the same or sometimes more power than the GPU itself) and lots of low power parts like memory, HDD, motherboard, peripherals, USB ports, fans and sometimes diverse LED lighting. In our case the power supply must only power the GPU and eGPU adapter, wich probably doesn't draw more than a few Watts. I´d guess 20, 30 W tops, considering what it does and specially the absence of a cooling system (fans or fins) in a package this size and covered in plastic.
Considering we are hardware enthusiasts I think you would hardly buy a really cheap bad quality power supply for that project. It could not be good to your brand new GPU because of bad "quality" power (voltage spikes, fluctuations, switching noise...). So in case you decide to do it the right way, nearly any average to good quality power source would be able to very comfortably power any external GPU. As long as you respect the power drawn in the GPU power conector you should be fine.


----------



## Dameyon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYydRP-ossk
https://www.youtube.com/cards?video_referrer=watch&v=PXKezx5iFpw#
https://www.youtube.com/edit?video_referrer=watch&video_id=C_F5Obq98xA


----------



## Dameyon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0oYafRL_Ho


----------



## bammons88

Hey everyone, new owner here just received my alpha in the mail yesterday. I use to game on the pc, but switched to consoles for the past decade. Consoles have been getting so expensive aka monthly online fees, dlc that cost as much as the game itself, not to mention game prices, I decided to ditch my xb1 and get an alpha. I was originally going to build my own mini itx but found the alpha for $329 and couldn't pass that up. I'm loving it, getting much better performance and visuals out of this little box than I ever did with xb1. I was weary about the 860m but I must say it packs quite a punch, granted I optimized it for performance settings etc. I mostly run the games at 900p which I can easily crank to very high or ultra and still pull 45+ fps it even the most demanding games ex. Far cry, crysis, etc. occasionally I'll kick it up to 1080p and still get 30+. I'm loving this little box and for the casual gaming I do(have a 8 month old, makes it hard to find time lol), it more than satisfied my needs. Best of all it makes the wife happy since you know it saves money-aka cheaper games and no fee online lol. Prob will drop an ssd in at some point but right now the HD will suffice.


----------



## Dameyon

Welcome


----------



## adilez

Hi! I've had the i3 Alpha for about a month now and used it in the living room (as intended) but unfortunately I had to move to my own room, now on a smaller TV, everytime I exit full screen on any application, the screen gets blurry. I've already adjusted to the right resolution, and I've tried changing the windows scaling and turning off overscan. The only way to temporarily fix it is to unplug and replug the HDMI, change the resolution to something different and then revert back, or restarting the alpha. I've also looked around the TV settings but there's not much to change. The tv is a Sony Bravia


----------



## Shiozaki

So as far as cpus go the 4790s and 4690s are the best choices for cpus right ?

Also I'm having replacement top shells 3d printed that are taller, allowing me to install two 80mm intake fans and another hdd, would anyone be interested?

If it goes well I may make a version that let's us install a small 120mm aio.

Please let me Know what you think and if you have any ideas for ways I could improve on this idea.

Oh, and the solid copper replacement heat sinks are being made as we speak, I'll have benchmarks up soon as well as taking orders for any one who is interested in a bulk group order.


----------



## retroPhil

I think the best you can go is 5775c if im not mistaken. But you may need to have a custom bios. I am interested in the heatsinks for sure.


----------



## Shiozaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retroPhil*
> 
> I think the best you can go is 5775c if im not mistaken. But you may need to have a custom bios. I am interested in the heatsinks for sure.


That's the cpu I wanted to get bit I can't find anyone who can say for sure it works.


----------



## keorithy

Dameyon , can we use this with the external GPU adaptor instead of the standard power supply ?


----------



## retroPhil

Hey keorithy,

I know this question isn't for me, but I believe this is correct according to banggood.com 's information.

http://www.banggood.com/Mini-PCI-E-Version-V8_0-EXP-GDC-Beast-Laptop-External-Independent-Video-Card-Dock-p-1011222.html

The DC input will take a maximum of 150W no matter how high your DC adapter is.

Or if you want more wattage use the 8pin input which takes a maximum of 220W. This can be achieved with a DELL external PSU.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231191384558?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Heres a video showing this setup.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S4hrz5irzQ

I hope this helps you and whoever else. And please correct me if this doesn't add up either.


----------



## keorithy

Thank you retroPhil, But is it possible to work with the GTX 970?


----------



## retroPhil

http://www.geforce.co.uk/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-970/specifications

According to the geforce site, a 970 will take 145watts. So its well within the dells psu 220watts. With that said I, would still try and find the watts from the card you are actually buying first, but I doubt there would be a massive increase in wattage at the same time. Also if you overclock the gfx card it will up the wattage aswell.

Yet again I invite anyone to correct me.

I also found this which _might_ reassure what I am saying:

https://www.techinferno.com/index.php?/forums/topic/5194-exp-gdc-beastares-v7v6-discussion/&page=31


----------



## keorithy

Again retroPhil, thank you for your explanation, i think i can use the 220w for gtx 970, i am planning to get a eGPU too , so i have to make sure that i am getting the right product


----------



## retroPhil

Best of luck!


----------



## Dameyon

Seems I missed a lot lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keorithy*
> 
> Dameyon , can we use this with the external GPU adaptor instead of the standard power supply ?


Sorry I wasn't on yesterday to see the message Keorithy. What you want to look at is the card you are getting and how much power is recommended for it. The GTX 970's recommended power is 500W http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-970/specifications
It is best to get a power supply. I will post a link with minimum power requirements to further assist you and others.
https://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/power-requirements-for-graphics-cards


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keorithy*
> 
> Again retroPhil, thank you for your explanation, i think i can use the 220w for gtx 970, i am planning to get a eGPU too , so i have to make sure that i am getting the right product


That wont be enough for that card Keorithy


----------



## Dameyon

I'm glad you are getting the GTX 970. You will see even better gains than I am at present. I will post a youtube video with my latest FPS results and settings in rainbow six siege. 83.6 AVG fps and this is only with the 960. You are in for a trip when you get that 970 Keorithy lol.

https://youtu.be/uXQdE35x518

JUST INCASE YOU ARE ONLY SEEING THIS LAST POST ...THAT 220W YOU ARE PLANNING ON PURCHASING WONT BE ENOUGH FOR THE GTX970. CHECK THE LINKS IN MY POST#1806.

RETURNING THE FAVOR OF YOU STOPPING ME FROM PURCHASING THE WRONG THING LOLOL


----------



## retroPhil

...........but lol.

The power you are recommending is for the overall systems power. The systems power is already covered with the alienware power supply.

The additional power is for the graphics card, thats why with the geforce url says system power is 500w and graphics card power is 145w.

Capture1.JPG 16k .JPG file


Also, as already mentioned from banggood.com's website it says the maximum wattage that the exp gdc 8.0 will accept is 220w from the 8 pin plug.

Capture.JPG 108k .JPG file


The MSI spec list you provided even says:

"Also these requirements are for a system containing basic components (unless otherwise noted). The more add in cards and hard drives that a system has, the more amperage draw on the 12v rail."

They are referring to the systems power.

Now....difference here is that Dameyon has had the balls to gone and done this whole setup and it works for him, but I have also seen other people use the dell psu and it works on their laptops which is very similar to what an alpha practically is.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVhqfT6zZbg

The thing that scares me though, is if you're wrong and you (or whoever) upgrades to a 980 and they try to use a 500, 600, 700w psu with their exp gdc, will it accept it? Because according to banggood it wont. And if it wont then, that could starve the gfx and cause alsorts of problems.

an evga 980 can draw as much as 300w depending on the model.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2983-KR

an evga 970 will draw upto 201w

I'm waiting for someone to put a 980 into their exp gdc setup, because thats when we are going to know.

Thats my take on it atm.


----------



## Dameyon

The 980 definitely will work as it is one of the cards recommended on the list at Banggood.


----------



## Dameyon

The bigger the power supply the better. Can't go wrong lol. Even so, what he is buying won't power the graphics card. It will only power the board. Understand that the board's power and the card's power are two different things.


----------



## Dameyon

You can use a dell 220w power supply but it doesn't mean it will power both the board and the card, you have to then choose how to power your card that is why it is recommended to use a higher power supply. It will have the facility to power the board and the card


----------



## retroPhil

Yep, it's a double ended sword though, depending on manufacturer and model.

Using EVGA again cause it's easier for reference. A 980 can range from 180w all the way to 300w depending on which version you buy.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2981-KR

Well I guess we are just going to have to differ on this one. And I will still come crying to Dameyon if I blow up my Alpha


----------



## Dameyon

ahahahaha


----------



## Dameyon

You will be fine. If it makes you feel better..Instead of going for the 970, I will go for a 980 and run it.


----------



## retroPhil

btw when you say "board". Are you on about the gdc? or the motherboard?

Also, not that I want to tempt fate, make sure it's a high wattage 980


----------



## Dameyon

the GDC LOL


----------



## retroPhil

phew, just checking. I had to be polite there


----------



## Dameyon

You power the GDC separately. So you have to provide power to the GDC and to the graphics card separately.


----------



## Dameyon

[email protected]


----------



## retroPhil

We wouldn't even be having this conversation if the manufacturers provided us with a manual!


----------



## Dameyon

They have a manual kinda, the English isn't always on point but you can follow along fairly well.


----------



## Dameyon

You can download it from the purchase page or let the item page load fully and scroll all the way down for brief idea. Also at the very end are all the graphics cards recommended. The list was made before the 1080 was out so I don't know. will post item page I used. A manual comes with the item as well would have to look to get it scanned for you guys if the link it's enough .
http://www.banggood.com/NGFF-Version-V8_0-EXP-GDC-Beast-Laptop-External-Independent-Video-Card-Dock-p-1009978.html


----------



## retroPhil

So this Titan hooked up to a Dell PSU is all wrong?

gtx.JPG 48k .JPG file


----------



## Dameyon

not at all but show me what happens when the card really has to work running a game..modern gpus will come on sure but what happens when the work starts?


----------



## Dameyon

not at all but show me what happens when the card really has to work running a game..modern gpus will come on sure but what happens when the work starts?


----------



## Dameyon

not at all but show me what happens when the card really has to work running a game..modern gpus will come on sure but what happens when the work starts?


----------



## Dameyon

Not sure why that posted three times *hides face* lol


----------



## retroPhil

Ok well, I'll keep you updated either way when mine turns up. And brace myself for the biggest potential disappointment I have ever made.


----------



## Dameyon

lol


----------



## Bearded Gamer

My sig rig would eat this little box


----------



## Dameyon

There was an article I am trying to find back that has a really useful graph showing GPU power requirements at different states..Idle,max 2d,typical 3d and max 3d but I can't seem to find it now


----------



## Dameyon

K found a graph that would show what happens when the GPU really has to work and how the power consumption goes up. This is relative only to the card itself.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-13.html
Scroll down on the page for the graphs.

Hope it helps


----------



## Dameyon

Based on that you could be ok without the power supply but if push comes to shove and the work load really comes at the card, it won't have the power. Still trying to find the article that outlined specifically how much power was need at idle, max 2d, 3d and max 3d but I guess that article above gives an idea.


----------



## Dameyon

According to that chart the TITAN seems to do very well by not demanding a lot of power. Probably would never need a separate supply for that.


----------



## retroPhil

I'm gonna wait for the RX 480 (160w). And pray its compatible.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bearded Gamer*
> 
> My sig rig would eat this little box


I hope you're joking...


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retroPhil*
> 
> an evga 980 can draw as much as 300w depending on the model.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2983-KR
> 
> an evga 970 will draw upto 201w
> 
> I'm waiting for someone to put a 980 into their exp gdc setup, because thats when we are going to know.
> 
> Thats my take on it atm.


The 970 and 980 do not use that much power. When overclocked + voltage mods, maybe, but in stock form; no way.

Take a look at this:

Testing Setup:

Processor: Intel Sixth Generation Core i7 6700K @ 4.5GHz
CPU Cooling: Custom water cooling from Swiftech
Motherboard: ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Extreme
Memory: G.SKILL Trident Z 16GB 3400Mhz
Power Supply: Corsair AX1200
Hard Drive: Corsair Force GT 240GB SSD x2
Optical Drive: Lite-On Blu-ray
Case: Corsair Obsidian 650D
OS: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit



As you can see, this is power consumption of the entire system.

Stock 970 @ 286w
Stock 980 @ 308w
Again, this is the entire system with the specs above.

Overclocked:

970 @ 335w
980 @ 347w

You're fine all day long with either a 970 or 980 if 220w is your max. Regardless, the PCI-E connection is at what 1X?; if so, you'll be bottle-necked anyway.


----------



## retroPhil

The point I was making is that each model of a 970/980 (or whatever card) draws a different amount, granted when pushed.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retroPhil*
> 
> The point I was making is that each model of a 970 draws a different amount, granted when pushed.


The keyword should be "Can" In stock form it will not.

The 980 Kingpin doesn't draw 300w out of the box. It can with voltage mods and with extreme overclocking.


----------



## retroPhil

So all cards in that form no matter what version or make will all pull the same amount of watts. Ok cool, I didn't know that.


----------



## Face2Face

780
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retroPhil*
> 
> So all cards in that form no matter what version or make will all pull the same amount of watts. Ok cool, I didn't know that.


If you go back to the EVGA link you posted, it's states what each of the cards are capable of. So the Kingpin version of the GTX 980 will not draw 300w out of the box, but it can with voltage mods, etc.. The card has a very robust power delivery setup, so It can handle 300w. Out of the box it will use a tad more wattage than a stock 980, because the boost clock are going to be a bit higher, but we're not talking much at all. Well below 220w.

You guys are tempting me to try this out on my Alpha. I also have a NUC that could benefit from this as well.


----------



## retroPhil

Yea that does make sense, forgive me for being paranoid I rather play less of a gamble with watts









You seem qualified enough to give your Alpha a little stretch, treat yourself


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retroPhil*
> 
> Yea that does make sense, forgive me for being paranoid I rather play less of a gamble with watts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem qualified enough to give your Alpha a little stretch, treat yourself


No worries man. It's a lot of money to take a gamble on if you're unsure. I'm more concerned with the bottleneck of the connection itself.


----------



## retroPhil

https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/

Nothing too damaging so far.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retroPhil*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/
> 
> Nothing too damaging so far.


Keep in mind those are 8X and 16X 2.0 and 3.0 speeds.

Here are the standards:



The industry-standard M.2 slots rely on PCI Express 2.0 x1 or x2 interconnections, thus providing up to 500MB/s or 1GB/s. I'm pretty sure the Alpha has a 2.0 1X, so 500MB/s would be a rather large bottleneck. Going with a 970 or 980 would be pointless.


----------



## retroPhil

Check out page 170 on this thread.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retroPhil*
> 
> Check out page 170 on this thread.


Sorry, my post per page is different than yours. What post # is it?


----------



## retroPhil

oh sorry, #1691 onwards.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retroPhil*
> 
> oh sorry, #1691 onwards.


Some interesting info there. I find this post interesting - http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/diy-egpu-gtx-970-with-dell-702x-3d-edition-easy-plug-and-play.785168/
I'm guessing he had a bad PSU, because needing an 850w PSU for the 970 is beyond ridiculous. The scores he put up are pretty impressive though.

There is certainly a bottleneck, but not as drastic as one might think. I'm surprised. I would love to test for myself though


----------



## retroPhil

unlimited power.gif

xD


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Some interesting info there. I find this post interesting - http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/diy-egpu-gtx-970-with-dell-702x-3d-edition-easy-plug-and-play.785168/
> I'm guessing he had a bad PSU, because needing an 850w PSU for the 970 is beyond ridiculous. The scores he put up are pretty impressive though.
> 
> There is certainly a bottleneck, but not as drastic as one might think. I'm surprised. I would love to test for myself though


As I told you guys, more power you have to spare the better lol, any modern card will run once the minimum power requirement is met but like the post says, when the card comes under heavy load during gaming..it will be starved for power if you only look to meet the card's minimum requirement for power...you will be in ducks guts lol


----------



## Dameyon

And relative to the bottleneck..forget the numbers and look to the results...The better the card the better the results. It won't be on par with the x16 but you definitely get gains worth the upgrade. I am currently only using a 960 and games like Street fighter Alpha which would automatically set it's self to low before the upgrade now automatically set itself at Max..looks and plays amazingly lol...as well as every game I have tried so far. Even disabling the 860M which I did at first I saw gains. It really is worth it, at this point I just ignore figures and theories and just try these things out now lol. Had I kept looking at figures I would have never tried this and got to benefit from it.


----------



## Dameyon

retroPhil...I was checking out that card you are waiting on and you maybe onto something there lolol...Got me very interested in that now lol


----------



## retroPhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> retroPhil...I was checking out that card you are waiting on and you maybe onto something there lolol...Got me very interested in that now lol


Yea man, rx 480, low wattage and gives the 980 a run for it's money, ***** just has to work in the gdc


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> As I told you guys, more power you have to spare the better lol, any modern card will run once the minimum power requirement is met but like the post says, when the card comes under heavy load during gaming..it will be starved for power if you only look to meet the card's minimum requirement for power...you will be in ducks guts lol


There is something going on here, because there is no way a GTX 970 needs a 500w PSU all by it's self. Also keep in mind when NVIDIA recommends a 500w PSU, it's for the entire system, and they are also basing that number of pretty low end power supplies.

It would've helped if he had a killawatt meter. He's just connecting the video card to the PSU, right? Something seems off.


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> There is something going on here, because there is no way a GTX 970 needs a 500w PSU all by it's self. Also keep in mind when NVIDIA recommends a 500w PSU, it's for the entire system, and they are also basing that number of pretty low end power supplies.
> 
> It would've helped if he had a killawatt meter. He's just connecting the video card to the PSU, right? Something seems off.


The thing is it may not need the full 500 watts but there isn't an issue using more power. The power supply is not only powering the card. The power supply has to power the EXP GDC as well. Then not to forget it actually carries a usb port that you can run an additional peripheral off of. So you want to have a PSU with enough wiggle room to accommodate any additional power needed for the card,the exp gdc and any additional peripheral you may end up using in the usb. Leave room for improvement, if you decided to purchase or got your hands on another card say a Radeon r9 290 which can pull over 300 watts on it's own or whatever else. You would then have to go out and buy a proper power supply which you could have done in the first place. That's like me now..I could have taken the risk and gotten a better card one time but I got this 960 just to test in case it failed but that was because there was no reference. I would like to think I took the plunge so there could be a reference and others wouldn't waste their time. On amazon a 200 watt power supply is 34 dollars the 500 watts is 37 dollars. Three dollars difference. I would think it is worth it to just get the 500 with plenty of head room left to spare. But don't get me wrong lolol I am not saying that 500 watts is a must for that card lol..


----------



## retroPhil

When I get my GDC through I'll stick a meter in it and find and take some readings. That way it will help to solve this riddle.


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retroPhil*
> 
> When I get my GDC through I'll stick a meter in it and find and take some readings. That way it will help to solve this riddle.


Very true lol


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> The thing is it may not need the full 500 watts but there isn't an issue using more power. The power supply is not only powering the card. The power supply has to power the EXP GDC as well. Then not to forget it actually carries a usb port that you can run an additional peripheral off of. So you want to have a card with enough wiggle room to accommodate any additional power needed for the card,the exp gdc and any additional peripheral you may end up using in the usb.


I wonder is the EXP GDC is the culprit? The GTX 970 doesn't draw that much under load. See below for the power usage:

Remember, this is the entire system under load.



Also, see here:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-970-oc-mini-itx-review,7.html

Power Consumption

Let's have a look at how much power draw we measure with this graphics card installed. The methodology: We have a device constantly monitoring the power draw from the PC. We simply stress the GPU, not the processor. The before and after wattage will tell us roughly how much power a graphics card is consuming under load. Our test system is based on an eight-core Intel Core i7-5960X Extreme Edition setup on the X99 chipset platform. This setup is clocked to 4.40 GHz on all CPU cores. Next to that we have energy saving functions disabled for this motherboard and processor (to ensure consistent benchmark results). We'll be calculating the GPU power consumption here, not the total PC power consumption.

Measured power consumption GTX 970

System in IDLE = 91 Watts
System Wattage with GPU in FULL Stress = 249 Watts
Difference (GPU load) = 158 Watts
Add average IDLE wattage ~10 Watts
Subjective obtained GPU power consumption = ~ 168 Watts
Mind you, the system wattage is measured at the wall socket side and there are other variables like PSU power efficiency. So this is an estimated value, albeit a very good one.


----------



## cborw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> Hey guys, Tried my hand at a Tutorial. Hope it is helpful, hope it makes sense and I hope it doesn't bore you to death *Hides Face*
> 
> UsingexternalgraphicscardwithAlienwareAlpha_2.docx 4736k .docx file


This is for Dameyon and the other eGPU pioneers out there
First of all, do you know if the cable connecting the eGPU to the alpha is a regular HDMI cable soldered to the NGFF card?
If it is, then we may cotinue...

I was thinking about Dameyon's tutorial and realized he gave up the portability of the system when he installed the HDMI cable between the Alpha and the eGPU through the case.
So I got romantic thinking about a solution and came up with a suggestion for the brave ones who:
- care about aesthetics and/or portability
- don't care about waranty
- don't care about the HDMI IN port of the alpha.
- don't fear a sodering iron
- has tons of patience
- won't blame me if it any of this goes wrong (after all this is just an idea)

You see where I am going already?
How about connecting to the eGPU to the HDMI IN conector of the alpha?
It would look better and make the eGPU plug and play (after installing the drivers)

What one would have to do would be to:
- label, photograph or do whatever is necessary to mark each wire from the HDMI cable soldered to the NGFF card
- get a short HDMI cable with a female conector (i.e. https://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-106061-8-Inch-Ethernet-Female/dp/B004C4SHTG/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1465496915&sr=8-18&keywords=hdmi+male+female)
- connect a regular short (no booster electronics) HDMI cable to the female end of the new cable
- cut the male connector of the male-to-female cable to get something like that (http://g02.s.alicdn.com/kf/HT1ZML_FNhbXXagOFbXK/206149411/HT1ZML_FNhbXXagOFbXK.jpg)
- use a multimeter with this assembly of regular HDMI cable plus the cut female conector cable to identify which of the cut wires is connected to each of the pins of the male connector of the regular cable
- find the corresponding wire of the new assembly to the wires in the NGFF card by using the multimeter again
(no damage to the alpha nor the adapter so far)
- desolder the wires of the cable on the NGFF card (first real damage here)
- solder the corresponding wires of the new cable assembly to the NGFF card
- remove (desoldering) the original HDMI IN connector from the motherboard (good bye alienware warranty)
- install the NGFF with female connector card back into the alpha and glue the female connector to the back of the alpha from the inside in place of the old HDMI IN connector

Or simply ask if the manufacturer would make a PCI expansion card with a shorter cable and a female conector that would replace the removed HDMI IN conector of the alpha.

That would be it. An alpha prepared for plug and play eGPU. A GTX 860M on the go and a GTX 1080







at home

Anyone brave enough?


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cborw*
> 
> This is for Dameyon and the other eGPU pioneers out there
> First of all, do you know if the cable connecting the eGPU to the alpha is a regular HDMI cable soldered to the NGFF card?
> If it is, then we may cotinue...
> 
> I was thinking about Dameyon's tutorial and realized he gave up the portability of the system when he installed the HDMI cable between the Alpha and the eGPU through the case.
> So I got romantic thinking about a solution and came up with a suggestion for the brave ones who:
> - care about aesthetics and/or portability
> - don't care about waranty
> - don't care about the HDMI IN port of the alpha.
> - don't fear a sodering iron
> - has tons of patience
> - won't blame me if it any of this goes wrong (after all this is just an idea)
> 
> You see where I am going already?
> How about connecting to the eGPU to the HDMI IN conector of the alpha?
> It would look better and make the eGPU plug and play (after installing the drivers)
> 
> What one would have to do would be to:
> - label, photograph or do whatever is necessary to mark each wire from the HDMI cable soldered to the NGFF card
> - get a short HDMI cable with a female conector (i.e. https://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-106061-8-Inch-Ethernet-Female/dp/B004C4SHTG/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1465496915&sr=8-18&keywords=hdmi+male+female)
> - connect a regular short (no booster electronics) HDMI cable to the female end of the new cable
> - cut the male connector of the male-to-female cable to get something like that (http://g02.s.alicdn.com/kf/HT1ZML_FNhbXXagOFbXK/206149411/HT1ZML_FNhbXXagOFbXK.jpg)
> - use a multimeter with this assembly of regular HDMI cable plus the cut female conector cable to identify which of the cut wires is connected to each of the pins of the male connector of the regular cable
> - find the corresponding wire of the new assembly to the wires in the NGFF card by using the multimeter again
> (no damage to the alpha nor the adapter so far)
> - desolder the wires of the cable on the NGFF card (first real damage here)
> - solder the corresponding wires of the new cable assembly to the NGFF card
> - remove (desoldering) the original HDMI IN connector from the motherboard (good bye alienware warranty)
> - install the NGFF with female connector card back into the alpha and glue the female connector to the back of the alpha from the inside in place of the old HDMI IN connector
> 
> Or simply ask if the manufacturer would make a PCI expansion card with a shorter cable and a female conector that would replace the removed HDMI IN conector of the alpha.
> 
> That would be it. An alpha prepared for plug and play eGPU. A GTX 860M on the go and a GTX 1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at home
> 
> Anyone brave enough?


You sir have a beautiful mind lol

Relative to the cable. Saying as though I can't find it separately anywhere I am assuming it's custom..the NGFF end is just the bare teeth or connectors, it isn't an actual card. Relative to portability, I wouldn't say portability is gone. The hdmi end can be unplugged from the dock and it's not that much cable that you can't put to one side and travel with. The cable is actually more flexible than the average hdmi..it's extremely flat and thin. I have been communicating with Dell about what I have done and they have their engineers going over a few things. I haven't heard back from them this week so will shoot them a follow up email to see what their thoughts are. What you suggest is very nice indeed though, I would love to do it myself but I would now have to learn soldering lol.


----------



## retroPhil

I can solder! And damn that is an amazing idea. If I can convince myself I ain't going to ruin anything (in a bad way) I'll do it. Soon as the GDC comes.


----------



## cborw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retroPhil*
> 
> I can solder! And damn that is an amazing idea. If I can convince myself I ain't going to ruin anything (in a bad way) I'll do it. Soon as the GDC comes.


First of all thank you for the compliment Dameyon.

That would be nice retroPhil. Just remember I am not responsible for any eventual damage.

As Dameyon said the NGFF end is nothing more than a pure connector. So it means you could try it with another NGFF card if you don't want to damage your GDC.
I would try it with a NGFF to PCIe adapter if I could find one and if it is short enough to fit the motherboard. My search for "NGFF to PCIe adapter" led me to http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-E-4X-Female-to-NGFF-M-2-M-Key-Male-Adapter-Power-Cable-with-Converter-Card-/311414541676. But I don't think this is the right type of NGFF connnector. It would be nice if we found one because it has no electronics soldered to the board and is supposed to have all the necessary connections from the NGFF interface to run a PCI express card (this is just a slightly backgrounded guess).
I'd remove the plastic connectors to have a pure board with the soldering spots for the (hopefully) necessary connections, than identify the wires accordingly and solder them to the board. It could all be done without any harm to the GDC nor the alpha so far. If it doesn't work one would only loose one HDMI female cable and the NGFF to PCIe adapter. Nothing expensive. If it works, then one could think about removing the motherboard HDMI IN connector.

ALERT! If anyone chooses to take this route, BEFORE turning anything ON, one should check not only the connections between the wires and the NGFF connector but also the short circuited paths in each board to ensure there will be no harm to any of the expensive components. And take small steps. Don't try to turn it all on with an expensive GPU installed to the GDC. Go slow and test one thing at a time.


----------



## zebular

Uploaded a video of Doom on High settings with my +310 core and +601 memory clock on the 860m. Pretty respectable I think...


----------



## Dameyon

For sure ?...what program do you guys use so the fps shows in recorded videos? Want something like that.


----------



## zebular

Most use Riva Tuner which is built into MSI Afterburner. Unfortunately for whatever reason my setup refuses to run it and won't start the server. Doom has a built in one that you can select within the settings.


----------



## Dameyon

oh ok..Ye same for me, Riva Tuner doesn't work so I started using the one from Nvidia experience but it doesn't show during recordings.


----------



## Dameyon

Was going to wait till I had the new card but I am curious now how the 960 would run it. Still want something to compare it to...I can now the 970 when I get it to the over clocked 860m and the 960. Gonna go get doom off steam in a minute. It's your fault Zebular..curiosity has got the best of me now lol


----------



## Dameyon

was able to run it pretty much maxed out. Going to run it again because the Nvidia Share beta showed slight jitters coming down to the end but it wasn't evident in gameplay at the time. Game play was smooth.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvi2UcjuzXU


----------



## Dameyon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ieb7fG3Dqo


----------



## Dameyon

Something maybe wrong with my eyes but I don't see a real difference between running on Ultra and High. Zebular, yours runs beautifully with just that over clock on High.


----------



## Dameyon

Hey guys, I read somewhere or saw a video where someone said there is no difference between gameplay on desktop mode and console mode..i have seen recently especially with titles like siege,GTA and doom where fps is much more stable in console mode. Doom is a prime example...feom my YouTube video you can see how it moves off the mark but on console mode it hardly ever moves off and when it does its like a tightly fastened rubber band has it rushing back go 60 lol...by the looks of it..it never drops below 54 during battles in console mode...i have to get some kind of recording to work in console mode...nvidia share beta doesn't work in console mode...i am able to add it as a short cut and run it but when I launch game..the shortcut keys assigned to record do nothing sigh...so I have given up lol..anyone has ever been able to record from console mode outside of using a capture device? Really would like to show the difference running in console mode made for me.


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> Hey guys, I read somewhere or saw a video where someone said there is no difference between gameplay on desktop mode and console mode..i have seen recently especially with titles like siege,GTA and doom where fps is much more stable in console mode. Doom is a prime example...feom my YouTube video you can see how it moves off the mark but on console mode it hardly ever moves off and when it does its like a tightly fastened rubber band has it rushing back go 60 lol...by the looks of it..it never drops below 54 during battles in console mode...i have to get some kind of recording to work in console mode...nvidia share beta doesn't work in console mode...i am able to add it as a short cut and run it but when I launch game..the shortcut keys assigned to record do nothing sigh...so I have given up lol..anyone has ever been able to record from console mode outside of using a capture device? Really would like to show the difference running in console mode made for me.


I have strictly just windows 10 on mine, granted I used Windows Manager (you can tweak everything with Windows on it) and turned off whatever services I don't need. Also don't forget to turn off battery boost and set your card to performance in video settings. By default the Alpha is seen as a laptop so it is set for lower power consumption.

As far as recording goes, alt+enter will let you use the nvidia record manually when windowed. You can expand it back to full screen once it starts.


----------



## zebular

Also, wish you would of said something about getting it earlier. Could of saved you some money. Got my copy off of cd-keys for $32.

Oh and as far as getting better performance in console mode I can't imagine how that could be possible, all Hivemind is, is Kodi being auto ran as soon as windows boots. If anything all it is doing is taking up more resources. I got around the whole "console" mode by getting an app called Controller Companion (you can get it in the Steam Store and you really should!) lets you navigate all of windows with a game controller. I use my xbox one controller for everything. In fact, you can even type with it which is pretty cool.

Don't forget you are losing some frames too while using recording software, Doom generally runs at a fairly solid 50fps for me with the 860m OCed in High settings and yeah, I couldn't tell a difference in Ultra and High. Don't let PC elitist fool you when it comes to having stuff maxed out... if you have to take a screenshot to dissect better image quality from one setting to another you aren't going to notice while you're playing. I think a lot of that is from *******s trying to justify paying stupid prices for bleeding edge PC components.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zebular*
> 
> Also, wish you would of said something about getting it earlier. Could of saved you some money. Got my copy off of cd-keys for $32.
> 
> Oh and as far as getting better performance in console mode I can't imagine how that could be possible, all Hivemind is, is Kodi being auto ran as soon as windows boots. If anything all it is doing is taking up more resources. I got around the whole "console" mode by getting an app called Controller Companion (you can get it in the Steam Store and you really should!) lets you navigate all of windows with a game controller. I use my xbox one controller for everything. In fact, you can even type with it which is pretty cool.
> 
> Don't forget you are losing some frames too while using recording software, Doom generally runs at a fairly solid 50fps for me with the 860m OCed in High settings and yeah, I couldn't tell a difference in Ultra and High. Don't let PC elitist fool you when it comes to having stuff maxed out... if you have to take a screenshot to dissect better image quality from one setting to another you aren't going to notice while you're playing. I think a lot of that is from *******s trying to justify paying stupid prices for bleeding edge PC components.


I second Controller Companion. I did a clean Windows 10 install and use that and it's much better than console mode.


----------



## Dameyon

..damn, 32?...







....I would know next time to ask .sigh..


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zebular*
> 
> Also, wish you would of said something about getting it earlier. Could of saved you some money. Got my copy off of cd-keys for $32.
> 
> Oh and as far as getting better performance in console mode I can't imagine how that could be possible, all Hivemind is, is Kodi being auto ran as soon as windows boots. If anything all it is doing is taking up more resources. I got around the whole "console" mode by getting an app called Controller Companion (you can get it in the Steam Store and you really should!) lets you navigate all of windows with a game controller. I use my xbox one controller for everything. In fact, you can even type with it which is pretty cool.
> 
> Don't forget you are losing some frames too while using recording software, Doom generally runs at a fairly solid 50fps for me with the 860m OCed in High settings and yeah, I couldn't tell a difference in Ultra and High. Don't let PC elitist fool you when it comes to having stuff maxed out... if you have to take a screenshot to dissect better image quality from one setting to another you aren't going to notice while you're playing. I think a lot of that is from *******s trying to justify paying stupid prices for bleeding edge PC components.


You are so right lolol, it is possibly the processes running in the background on desktop mode. Gonna try to ditch the console mode.


----------



## Dameyon

New Alpha guys...comes with a 960 and has the port for the amplifier. Also skylake processor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LykL_oNlWZA


----------



## retroPhil

R2 Alpha



EDIT: Damn it Dameyon,


----------



## Dameyon

Ahahhaa ?


----------



## keorithy

let see the performance, but with the eGPU here, i dont see that it is a suitable upgrade


----------



## ZL580

Having an issue trying to flash to Blindrage vBios. Can I get a hand here? I get these errors

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10586]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>cd c:nvflash
The system cannot find the path specified.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>cd c:\nvflash

c:\nvflash>nvflash -6 860mblindrage.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.287.0)
Modified Version By Joe Dirt

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: GeForce GTX 860M (10DE,1392,1028,066A) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,D:00,F:00

Current - Version:82.07.32.40.78 ID:10DE:1392:1028:066A
GM107 Board - 27040011 (Normal Board)
Replace with - Version:82.07.32.40.78 ID:10DE:1392:1028:066A
GM107 Board - 27040011 (Normal Board)

Update display adapter firmware?
Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):
The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds or more during the update process depending on your display adapter and output device.

Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (C2,2012) : MX MX25L2005 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page

Error Code:8 BCRT_ERROR_CODE_BODY_SIGNATURE_MISMATCH

VBIOS Signature Check failed.

Error Code:7 BCRT_ERROR_CODE_BODY_FNV_HASH_MISMATCH

VBIOS image failed certification sanity check.

BCRT Error: Certificate verification failed

ERROR: ERROR:BIOS Cert Verification Error, Update aborted

c:\nvflash>


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> Having an issue trying to flash to Blindrage vBios. Can I get a hand here? I get these errors
> 
> Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10586]
> (c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\system32>cd c:nvflash
> The system cannot find the path specified.
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\system32>cd c:\nvflash
> 
> c:\nvflash>nvflash -6 860mblindrage.rom
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.287.0)
> Modified Version By Joe Dirt
> 
> Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...
> 
> Adapter: GeForce GTX 860M (10DE,1392,1028,066A) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,D:00,F:00
> 
> Current - Version:82.07.32.40.78 ID:10DE:1392:1028:066A
> GM107 Board - 27040011 (Normal Board)
> Replace with - Version:82.07.32.40.78 ID:10DE:1392:1028:066A
> GM107 Board - 27040011 (Normal Board)
> 
> Update display adapter firmware?
> Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):
> The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds or more during the update process depending on your display adapter and output device.
> 
> Identifying EEPROM...
> EEPROM ID (C2,2012) : MX MX25L2005 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
> 
> Error Code:8 BCRT_ERROR_CODE_BODY_SIGNATURE_MISMATCH
> 
> VBIOS Signature Check failed.
> 
> Error Code:7 BCRT_ERROR_CODE_BODY_FNV_HASH_MISMATCH
> 
> VBIOS image failed certification sanity check.
> 
> BCRT Error: Certificate verification failed
> 
> ERROR: ERROR:BIOS Cert Verification Error, Update aborted
> 
> c:\nvflash>


Use nvflash 5.250.


----------



## ZL580

I figured it out. Man that bios sucked tho! Wayyy too loud


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> I figured it out. Man that bios sucked tho! Wayyy too loud


I thought so too at first until I added a hole in the top of the console and used arctic silver 5.


----------



## Marshallp

here's a review of AA R2

http://www.computershopper.com/desktops/reviews/alienware-alpha-r2

In the review, GPU cooling mat is changed

I don't understand why they picked GTX 960, it should be GTX 970 at least!

DDR4 is good, but only one slot

surly, supporting Amplifier is nice choice, but costs 200$ and original AA can use eGPU too

little disappointed at AA R2

As a small form factor system, Zotac magnus en980 is gonna be most powerful one (GTX980, water cooling) but not on sale yet and it would be expensive


----------



## retroPhil

They could of put a 970 in, but then theres less chance of you buying their amplifier









hmmmm,

The board looks like it's got two pcie slots on it.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marshallp*
> 
> here's a review of AA R2
> 
> http://www.computershopper.com/desktops/reviews/alienware-alpha-r2
> 
> In the review, GPU cooling mat is changed
> 
> I don't understand why they picked GTX 960, it should be GTX 970 at least!
> 
> DDR4 is good, but only one slot
> 
> surly, supporting Amplifier is nice choice, but costs 200$ and original AA can use eGPU too
> 
> little disappointed at AA R2
> 
> As a small form factor system, Zotac magnus en980 is gonna be most powerful one (GTX980, water cooling) but not on sale yet and it would be expensive


I'm right there with you. I think they should of waited for Polaris and Pascal or go GTX 970. I do like the idea of the amplifier, but it's way too big. You might as well just build a Mini-ITX build if you want to use that thing.

I have my Alpha installed behind my TV with a HIDEit mount -- The Amplifier would be a no go for me. I use it more like a console, not as a desktop replacement.


----------



## minefan14

Hi, I was wondering whats a good cheaper PSu that i could use for an external GPU, and also what model of the 970 would be the best and cheapest fit for it?


----------



## Shiozaki

So before I buy this 4790s can anyone confirm if a 5775c works or not?


----------



## RazerGuy

Hey guys
Love the work you guys gave done with the eGPU setup but it's way beyond my capabilities.
Saying that I'm excited about the Alpha R2, yeah it's a bit more expensive but they also say it boost performance over 60% than the first gen Alpha. NICE!
Glad its compatible with the Graphic Amplifier so it's a bit more future proof, someone mentioned a Zotac system with 980 if you can provide a link it would be wonderful ( all I get is desktop GPU's when looking....lol)
Just want to keep all my options open but I'm pretty sure I'm getting a AR2 and maybe a GA down the road if needed.


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiozaki*
> 
> So before I buy this 4790s can anyone confirm if a 5775c works or not?


If it's the same socket there's no reason it shouldn't.


----------



## retroPhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zebular*
> 
> If it's the same socket there's no reason it shouldn't.


There was a dude on reddit who tried it. But he said the pc wasn't booting. I private messaged him asking if he got it to work in the end.



In other news:

Apparently the Alpha R2's CPU is soldered on :/

Source: https://youtu.be/KHrJ9IA60MI?t=3m


----------



## DarkStar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retroPhil*
> 
> Apparently the Alpha R2's CPU is soldered on :/
> 
> Source: https://youtu.be/KHrJ9IA60MI?t=3m


I think it was a mistaken statement - if you look at the video (the high quality version) there's clearly a standard socket underneath the heatsink. In other words, CPU isn't soldered on - the GPU still is though.


----------



## minefan14

I have the newer model alienware alpha with i3 @3.2 ghz, does this model still have a port where the wifi is to upgrade the GPU externally?


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minefan14*
> 
> I have the newer model alienware alpha with i3 @3.2 ghz, does this model still have a port where the wifi is to upgrade the GPU externally?


I have the same one, it does.


----------



## minefan14

Thanks


----------



## ZL580

So from what I've read a 54w i3 4170 runs at full speed. Does anyone have experience with S type processors? I'm specifically looking at a 4590S or 4690S. They are a 65W part, I'm really into Forza 6: Apex and its absolutely crushing this poor little 4130T. I guess I would have to go 4690T if the S is going to downclock too much, but I cant find any solid numbers of what to expect with an S.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> So from what I've read a 54w i3 4170 runs at full speed. Does anyone have experience with S type processors? I'm specifically looking at a 4590S or 4690S. They are a 65W part, I'm really into Forza 6: Apex and its absolutely crushing this poor little 4130T. I guess I would have to go 4690T if the S is going to downclock too much, but I cant find any solid numbers of what to expect with an S.


I ran a 4170 for months and recently replaced with a 4590S. Both parts run at full speed. The only time a S series processor down clocks is during synthetic benchmarks like p95.


----------



## r4nd0m4n0n

Does anyone know the Alienware Graphics Amplifier transfer rates through their proprietary port?; Do they get full benefits of the card externally in the amplifier or are we getting similar speeds with the eGPU mod?

I was wondering because I have no clue what type of connection the amplifier is based off of.


----------



## zebular

I would assume it's a PCIe 3.0 16x port


----------



## ZL580

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> I ran a 4170 for months and recently replaced with a 4590S. Both parts run at full speed. The only time a S series processor down clocks is during synthetic benchmarks like p95.


Thanks for the info, Im gonna go 4690S

Edit: Just to confirm, were you able to hit turbo speeds while using less than 4 cores too? As in, are you ever hitting 3.7?


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZL580*
> 
> Thanks for the info, Im gonna go 4690S
> 
> Edit: Just to confirm, were you able to hit turbo speeds while using less than 4 cores too? As in, are you ever hitting 3.7?


Hitting full turbo speeds all the time.


----------



## ZL580

Awesome, thanks for your help


----------



## RazerGuy

Does the Razer Core have better transfer rates/bandwidth using a thunderbolt port?


----------



## spoonablehippo

Well, just ordered the i7 Alpha R2!








Delivery is not till 8th July though as Dell says there is a "component shortage" boo!

Will let you know what it's like when it arrives


----------



## Shiozaki

The r2 has a 960, it needs benched against an old alpha with a 960 connected viva the dock.


----------



## ZL580

Id like an r2, but the model that has the 960 starts at 799 and has a crap 6400T in it....Booo!


----------



## RazerGuy

You can always upgrade the CPU if you want and unless your running CPU intensive programs the 6400T is good enough for gaming.


----------



## ZL580

I don't know, 2.2 base witb 2.8 max turbo sounds pretty weak. For $800 I would prefer a 6600T.


----------



## rdooski3

Hey guys just wanted to share this deal i came across.
Newegg has Alienware Steam Machine Desktop(ASM100-980) on sale for $399.99 - $100 with promo code INTELSPRING622 = $299.99. Shipping is $5.99


----------



## zebular

Well I was able to manage to squeeze out another +100 on the memory clock so now my maxed out without extra cooling on the 860m is +310 on the core and +701 on the memory clock. It's stable and still not going over 85C even in Furcore maxed out at an hour plus running.


----------



## hermitmaster

I'm seriously considering upgrading to the Alpha R2 with the i7. I wouldn't mind higher settings on Fallout 4 with better framerates.


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> I'm seriously considering upgrading to the Alpha R2 with the i7. I wouldn't mind higher settings on Fallout 4 with better framerates.


Ehh... for the price of an R2 with an i7 ($900) you're better off building your own rig with a GTX 1070.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zebular*
> 
> Ehh... for the price of an R2 with an i7 ($900) you're better off building your own rig with a GTX 1070.


If I could fit it in an 8" x 8" x 2" enclosure, I would. I have no desire to have anything larger than the Alpha under my television.


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> If I could fit it in an 8" x 8" x 2" enclosure, I would. I have no desire to have anything larger than the Alpha under my television.


Fair enough, I would be interested in seeing how hard I could push a desktop gtx 960. I'm sure it could be pushed to meet the gtx 970 minimum requirements for VR. I just don't have $500 laying around for the base model R2... Been seeing the AW Steam Machine being sold for around $250 used... I'd honestly rather have another model 1 for half the cost though.


----------



## RazerGuy

Point taken some people want a cheaper but still good enough Alpha that can manage games at lower settings and some are willing to spend a bit more for almost double the GPU power the R2 model has, at least people have a choice.
People keep on bringing up well " I could build a better more powerful" mini PC for less and that's fine but some people need a smaller form factor that fits inside a TV cabinet without having to rearrange all the stuff already there.
Great thing about the R2 is you can use a GTX 1070/1080 with the Grahic Amplifier when you need the extra power, set up is easy and you can put it away when you don't need it.


----------



## Madpacket

Sorry if this has been asked. Does the R2 really only come with one memory stick of 2133 DDR4 limiting bandwidth considerably?

Does it even have the capability to add another stick for dual channel?


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madpacket*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked. Does the R2 really only come with one memory stick of 2133 DDR4 limiting bandwidth considerably?
> 
> Does it even have the capability to add another stick for dual channel?


Yep, just one slot now instead of two! According to crucial, the Alpha R2 is compatible with 2400MHz RAM, so I have ordered a 16GB stickof it for when my R2 arrives.
Im sure Alienware know what they are doing though, and wouldnt have crippled the R2 if it impacted gaming performance!


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madpacket*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked. Does the R2 really only come with one memory stick of 2133 DDR4 limiting bandwidth considerably?
> 
> Does it even have the capability to add another stick for dual channel?


Numerous studies have shown that single channel memory has almost no ill effects on gaming performance.


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> Yep, just one slot now instead of two! According to crucial, the Alpha R2 is compatible with 2400MHz RAM, so I have ordered a 16GB stickof it for when my R2 arrives.
> Im sure Alienware know what they are doing though, and wouldnt have crippled the R2 if it impacted gaming performance!


I think I'm going to stay away from Dell after this though. I'm the guy that did the YouTube video on how to fix the yellow light of death on the Alpha. Mine did that 2hrs after I got it and apparently there's people sending their consoles to Dell for them to replace the mobile only for it to happen again when they get it back. Don't get me wrong, I love it but had I paid more than $400 for it with the i5 I never would had purchased it. Oh and $200 for their amplifier? Get the **** out of here Dell...


----------



## DoubleVendetta

Hey folks. After many moons of closely following the Alpha with unquenchable desire, I just picked up a secondhand R1 the other day for my birthday. i3, that the previous owner has already bumped to 8GB of RAM, and to the tune of only $347.73. Needless to say, I'm stoked to finally join the Alpha club, after spending many years of my young life as "that one guy who's really into tech, but too poor to afford anything really nice for himself."


----------



## Madpacket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> Yep, just one slot now instead of two! According to crucial, the Alpha R2 is compatible with 2400MHz RAM, so I have ordered a 16GB stickof it for when my R2 arrives.
> Im sure Alienware know what they are doing though, and wouldnt have crippled the R2 if it impacted gaming performance!


That means it has less memory bandwidth than an R1 Alpha









Given that many games get a decent boost with memory speed increases the lack of dual channel seems like a large oversight.

However I'm unsure if games benefit more with lower latency instead of increased bandwidth. If bandwidth (which I suspect) then limiting the R2 to single channel could seriously impact performance.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2016-is-it-finally-time-to-upgrade-your-core-i5-2500k


----------



## ChiefShortWood

Hey guys new user here. Ive had my Alpha for a little over a year and have been overclocking it with Afterburner at a 135 core and 600 Memory but I went ahead and gave the BlindRage bios a try to see what it could do. Everything went fine flashing and it definitely improved a lot while using Firestrike and ran very smooth during the tests. However when I now play any games they seem unstable at times when before the bios flash they ran pretty good staying pretty stable at 50-60+fps. I even turned the overclock off with the new bios and still frame drops every few min. Anyone have suggestions? i3 model btw with ssd,12gb ram.


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiefShortWood*
> 
> Hey guys new user here. Ive had my Alpha for a little over a year and have been overclocking it with Afterburner at a 135 core and 600 Memory but I went ahead and gave the BlindRage bios a try to see what it could do. Everything went fine flashing and it definitely improved a lot while using Firestrike and ran very smooth during the tests. However when I now play any games they seem unstable at times when before the bios flash they ran pretty good staying pretty stable at 50-60+fps. I even turned the overclock off with the new bios and still frame drops every few min. Anyone have suggestions? i3 model btw with ssd,12gb ram.


Watching your temps so as it doesn't throttle back?


----------



## ChiefShortWood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zebular*
> 
> Watching your temps so as it doesn't throttle back?


Yep temps stay at or around where they always have been. 78C give or take a degree or two.


----------



## Dameyon

Hey guys got back from my trip but unfortunately didn't get the 970. Will be ordering a rx480 as it is out the 29th. On another note, Oculus is working with the gtx 960 4gb I have running externally. Slight jitter during the intro experience if I move my head really fast but lucky's tale plays just fine on low and medium and I will be playing around with Valkyrie once I had some rest. Still pretty jet lagged. Will keep you posted.


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> Hey guys got back from my trip but unfortunately didn't get the 970. Will be ordering a rx480 as it is out the 29th. On another note, Oculus is working with the gtx 960 4gb I have running externally. Slight jitter during the intro experience if I move my head really fast but lucky's tale plays just fine on low and medium and I will be playing around with Valkyrie once I had some rest. Still pretty jet lagged. Will keep you posted.


Ahhh your just the man I need to speak too then 

I've been trying to find out how well the Oculus will work with the 960 in the R2 but can't find anyone who has tried.

What I really want to know is, how well Elite Dangerous will work with the rift & a 960! Frontier recommend a minimum of a GTX 980, which I don't understand as Elite Dangerous is not a visually demanding title! It's mostly just black space and your cockpit lol
I'm sure on low settings it would be ok, but need someone to test it!


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madpacket*
> 
> That means it has less memory bandwidth than an R1 Alpha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that many games get a decent boost with memory speed increases the lack of dual channel seems like a large oversight.
> 
> However I'm unsure if games benefit more with lower latency instead of increased bandwidth. If bandwidth (which I suspect) then limiting the R2 to single channel could seriously impact performance.
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2016-is-it-finally-time-to-upgrade-your-core-i5-2500k


Does the fact that its DDR4 mitigate that issue though?

And there is a guy doing an unboxing on YouTube, who tests the R2 out doing high end video editing and he was very impressed with it.

So if the end performance is good than it probably doesn't matter!


----------



## Dameyon

Ocuclus is working with the gtx 960 4gb on the alpha. A bit sleepy not sure if I posted already lol.
Ok ..couldn't go to bed without trying this out. I went into Nvidia control panel and simply set everything for performance. Now even the experience is smooth and looks amazing and this is only with the gtx 960 4gb. Can not wait to grab a better card sigh. So far I streamed and did not even download a SNL show from an app called within which places you inside the studio audience..well actually sitting on top of the camera lol. I can actually look around and see the everything from the audience to the camera man and the guys holding and changing cue cards. I also sat in the middle of U2 performing a song. Played FARLANDs on low which still looked great, played lucky's tale through what seems to be the first level. I played that on both low and medium no issues. High it starts to jitter and understandably why as I am only using the 960.﻿

Relative to the setup, I am running the tv from the external as usual and I simply plugged my oculus rift into the hdmi out of the alpha. The front usb ports are also utilized by the alpha whilst I use a hub at the rear for the mous keyboard and also the xbox one wireless adapter. Make sure you enable the driver for the internal gpu if you ever disabled it or you wont get anything in the oculus.﻿


----------



## Dameyon

Will try shortly


----------



## Dameyon




----------



## Dameyon

Works fine even on ultra settings with resolution turned down to 80%. At 100% it gives these little jitters when you turn your head quickly


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> Works fine even on ultra settings with resolution turned down to 80%. At 100% it gives these little jitters when you turn your head quickly


What game is that Dameyon?

And do you have Elite Dangerous to try?


----------



## zebular

If these specs are correct between the desktop gtx 960 and the gtx 860m, I've already blown past the performance of the desktop 960 with overclocking the 860m. Obviously the 960 can be overclocked to surpass it but damn, kinda sad it can be out done at base settings by the previous model Alpha with overclocking and without additional cooling.

http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?gid=2436&gid2=2143&compare=geforce-gtx-960-2gb-vs-geforce-gtx-860m-2gb


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> What game is that Dameyon?
> 
> And do you have Elite Dangerous to try?


the game is Valkyrie. Actually discovered something...by disabling the 860m and only using the 960..using the dvi to HDMI cable for TV and running oculus from the HDMI out of the 960. Performance improved drastically I now run Valkyrie full out and on 100 percent resolution..although the game goes to 135 percent lol....


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zebular*
> 
> If these specs are correct between the desktop gtx 960 and the gtx 860m, I've already blown past the performance of the desktop 960 with overclocking the 860m. Obviously the 960 can be overclocked to surpass it but damn, kinda sad it can be out done at base settings by the previous model Alpha with overclocking and without additional cooling.
> 
> http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?gid=2436&gid2=2143&compare=geforce-gtx-960-2gb-vs-geforce-gtx-860m-2gb


You can't "blow past" the GTX 960 by overclocking your 860m lol

For starters, that comparison is for the 2GB version of the 960, the 960 in the R2 has 4GB of VRAM compared to the 2GB 860m, then there is the small issue of the 960 having almost double the shader unit's and increased texture mapping units etc etc
The overall pixel fill rate of the 960 is over double that of the 860m.

I'm guessing your talking purely about base clock speed?, which is meaningless when the physical hardware is so much more powerful.


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> You can't "blow past" the GTX 960 by overclocking your 860m lol
> 
> For starters, the 960 has 4GB or VRAM compared to the 860m, then there is the small issue of the 960 having almost double the shader unit's and increased texture mapping units etc etc


I would be interested in seeing a stock R2 Fire Strike score. Honestly I've been completely out of the PC scene since my rig I built 10yrs ago. The only reason I ever got back into it was because of the extremely fair price I got on my Alpha and my Q6600 wasn't cutting it anymore for video editing/encoding. I do plan on setting up a rig for an Oculus but my Galaxy S7 in conjunction with Trinus and Gear VR on the Alpha has been good enough until a clear cut winner is had in the VR headset race. Once prices start going down I'll be more interested.

And yes I was talking about base clock speeds. I was also under the impression the 960 was 2gb, at least they went with a higher vram option instead of the bare minimum 2gb base model 960s.


----------



## zebular

Looks like a 4gb gtx 960 is gets around 7300 in the graphics score where as I'm topping out at 5200. Do we know if the 960s they are putting in the R2s are factory OCed?


----------



## zebular

My Fire Strike test results.


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zebular*
> 
> My Fire Strike test results.


Its 860m, not 680m...


----------



## RazerGuy

Title is very misleading, it reads you overclocked your i5 and have GTX 680m, can you fix that?


----------



## Dameyon

http://youtu.be/TBDZWrheTSM one of my daughters trying the oculus rift on the alpha..still using zotac gtx 960 4gb amp


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> Its 860m, not 680m...


Sorry, it was like 3am when I posted that. Fixed.


----------



## CaptainTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> http://youtu.be/TBDZWrheTSM one of my daughters trying the oculus rift on the alpha..still using zotac gtx 960 4gb amp


Hey Dameyon! Thanks for trying this out and telling us all that it works as well as it does! I thought about doing this in November because of the ngff connector but got distracted and was happy with the performance I had. Now I'm getting all the exp gdc parts cuz I'm interested again after all of your effort showing us how to set it up! Thank you!

This website has a ton of info about the Exp gdc: https://www.techinferno.com/index.php?/forums/topic/5194-exp-gdc-beastares-v7v6-discussion/

And I found this metal case that fits up to ~11.5in gpu's: http://www.dx.com/p/exp-gdc-external-graphics-metal-chassis-silvery-white-435110

They also make an acrylic one but I haven't found that one for sale.

Also, it seems like some people use the Exp gdc with a Dell 220w DA-2 like this one: https://www.amazon.com/Dell-OptiPlex-D220P-01-ADP-220AB-ZVC220HD12S1/dp/B00CFGVWXG

with this cable from the exp gdc directly to the gpu: http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-PIN-Graphics-Card-Cable-for-EXP-GDC-Beast-Laptop-External-Independent-Video-Ca/182094498116?_trksid=p2045573.c100505.m3226&_trkparms=aid%3D555014%26algo%3DPL.DEFAULT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D36866%26meid%3D79e314d3660141ddafe1839c064e2afe%26pid%3D100505%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26

And finally, this guy did power tests with his gtx 970 using the exp gdc and the dell 220w psu and he found that it definitely does limit the card. The upside is that it's a small adapter and can be easily hidden vs an atx psu. Plus, with the new 1070 and rx 480, maybe power won't be such an issue: https://www.techinferno.com/index.php?/forums/topic/6532-gtx970-dell-da-2-test-results/

Hope that helps you on your quest for a case and helps anybody else searching around!


----------



## Dameyon

For Suuuuuure, Thanks for the info CaptainTE. Will start checking these links.


----------



## DoubleVendetta

Update: Thoroughly enjoying my time with the Alpha. Went ahead and gave it a +125/+400 overclock; gained about 10FPS across the board, and in the case of Street Fighter V, completely eliminated the random issue where because animations are frame locked, it will auto drop you to 30 fps if you can't maintain 60, which I received on occasion, seemingly out of nowhere. Game now runs solid at medium settings, low AA, 100% scaling, thereby looking at least AS good as the PS4 version. Doing all this on the stock 5400rpm drive with no complaints so far.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleVendetta*
> 
> Update: Thoroughly enjoying my time with the Alpha. Went ahead and gave it a +125/+400 overclock; gained about 10FPS across the board, and in the case of Street Fighter V, completely eliminated the random issue where because animations are frame locked, it will auto drop you to 30 fps if you can't maintain 60, which I received on occasion, seemingly out of nowhere. Game now runs solid at medium settings, low AA, 100% scaling, thereby looking at least AS good as the PS4 version. Doing all this on the stock 5400rpm drive with no complaints so far.


Upgrade to at least a 7200 rpm drive, you won't regret it.


----------



## DoubleVendetta

I'm familiar with the performance difference







All of my previous laptops and towers have had them. I'm honestly impressed with how this drive is performing


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoubleVendetta*
> 
> I'm familiar with the performance difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of my previous laptops and towers have had them. I'm honestly impressed with how this drive is performing


For $35 you should grab one of these just to throw your OS and start up programs on, then just get a cheap USB 3.0 enclosure for the supplied HDD.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291575011967


----------



## retroPhil

I'm sorry guys I'm betraying you and jumping ship to the R2 thread. I managed to order myself the T6700.

Please forgive me Dameyon.

Btw, does anyone want to buy this? I didn't even have time to open the antistatic bag.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191914602398?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retroPhil*
> 
> I'm sorry guys I'm betraying you and jumping ship to the R2 thread. I managed to order myself the T6700.
> 
> Please forgive me Dameyon.
> 
> Btw, does anyone want to buy this? I didn't even have time to open the antistatic bag.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191914602398?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Keen, but probably not the power supply. It would be a waste for me as it is too low wattage to meet my eventual needs. And depends if you would post it to Australia anyway.


----------



## retroPhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEELJOCKEY*
> 
> Keen, but probably not the power supply. It would be a waste for me as it is too low wattage to meet my eventual needs. And depends if you would post it to Australia anyway.


I'd rather sell them as a package. But thanks for the interest.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Out of curiousity, does that power supply plug straight in to the dock, or do you need to use the extra connectors to join them together. I've been reading you need to use the extra cables becuase the polarity is back to front.


----------



## zebular

Just bought another Alpha, this time for $230. Planning on doing some extreme stuff to it for ****s and giggles.


----------



## retroPhil

ignore


----------



## retroPhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEELJOCKEY*
> 
> Out of curiousity, does that power supply plug straight in to the dock, or do you need to use the extra connectors to join them together. I've been reading you need to use the extra cables becuase the polarity is back to front.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8S4hrz5irzQ

I know it's not the same adapter, but looks like he's just plugged it straight in.

Quoting from banggood's website here:

http://www.banggood.com/Mini-PCI-E-Version-V8_0-EXP-GDC-Beast-Laptop-External-Independent-Video-Card-Dock-p-1011222.html

"Question 3: What power supply should I use?

Answer: We only offer ATX cable with the package to power the EXP GDC.Please choose external power for your graphics card.

6P power output:
The maximum provides the interface output 6PIN+8PIN, maximum support 12A, maximum support 18A output with the motherboard and the. If more than 220W using power card please with ATX cable, ATX power supply used for the graphics.
8P power supply interface:
The main board and the equipment of the power supply interface, support soft switch function (notebook starting power starting, notebook shut down power off). The power of this interface, you can use 1 special DELL 220W, 2, can be matched with ATX cable using the ATX power to support external graphics power, soft switching function.
DC power supply interface:
Support DC 12 volt power supply input interface type outer diameter 5.5MM, inner diameter 2.1MM, maximum power 150W, support the soft switch function."


----------



## keorithy

I failed you guy with the Alienware alpha eGPU quest . Just sold my alpha for 400$ and got myself a brand you GTX 970 custom PC


----------



## retroPhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keorithy*
> 
> I failed you guy with the Alienware alpha eGPU quest . Just sold my alpha for 400$ and got myself a brand you GTX 970 custom PC


This is a sad day for the Alienware community.


----------



## kiwi5

as a consolation prize you're getting me ^^ I just got an i7 R1 alpha, but my gaming days are over really (just a few paradox games). I don't think i'll jump onto the external graphics adventure as the boost of performance from my other PC didn't get me playing anymore games.
If anyone was into moulding, 3D printing a case to play with leds or squeeze 2x3"5 discs in I'd be curious.
Since I've moved Ino longer own a dremel.
otherwise it's been a good upgrade from an old m 11x. Reading reviews here helped jump on the deal


----------



## MrSneis

Aw man, I barely get any use out of my r1 and now there's the r2!

This weekend I had loaded up the Doom demo and it ran surprisingly well with lowered settings and 1080p.

Would be interested for some more direct comparisons between the new and old model; fan noise, fps in gaming, overclocking, etc. The reviews I am seeing by Toms and Shacknews are laughably bad but I guess they are catering to another audience.


----------



## retroPhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSneis*
> 
> Aw man, I barely get any use out of my r1 and now there's the r2!
> 
> This weekend I had loaded up the Doom demo and it ran surprisingly well with lowered settings and 1080p.
> 
> Would be interested for some more direct comparisons between the new and old model; fan noise, fps in gaming, overclocking, etc. The reviews I am seeing by Toms and Shacknews are laughably bad but I guess they are catering to another audience.


I put some vids up of the R2 on my channel

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgJWZxs6E68U9XN8NWKukhA


----------



## MrSneis

Thx Phil, looks to be running great! Just noticed this better review as well: http://www.computershopper.com/desktops/reviews/alienware-alpha-r2/(page)/2#review-body


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSneis*
> 
> Aw man, I barely get any use out of my r1 and now there's the r2!
> 
> This weekend I had loaded up the Doom demo and it ran surprisingly well with lowered settings and 1080p.
> 
> Would be interested for some more direct comparisons between the new and old model; fan noise, fps in gaming, overclocking, etc. The reviews I am seeing by Toms and Shacknews are laughably bad but I guess they are catering to another audience.


Have you got links to those reviews? I cant find them. Cheers


----------



## MrSneis

http://www.shacknews.com/article/95151/alienware-alpha-r2-review-harder-better-faster-stronger
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/alienware-alpha-r2,review-3759.html


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSneis*
> 
> Would be interested for some more direct comparisons between the new and old model; fan noise, fps in gaming, overclocking, etc. The reviews I am seeing by Toms and Shacknews are laughably bad but I guess they are catering to another audience.


Erm, did you link to the right reviews lol??

The two you've linked to are very positive!
I wouldn't call 8/10, with the only negative being price as "laughably bad"??

Both reviews praise it very highly indeed!


----------



## MrSneis

Both reviews read like advertisements for one. The fact that they "like it" genuinely does nothing for me, dunno about you. The computershopper review is much better as it goes into far more detail about how it stacks up to the R1 and the skull canyon nuc in synthetic benchmarks for instance. I appreciate that all the R2 reviewers do not seem to downplay the fan noise in this form factor which is something I was disappointed in not really mentioned much in the R1 reviews as I recall. It's not a quiet machine any way you slice it unless all you do is browse the web.


----------



## kiwi5

Meh if there is an r2 the r1 fulfills all my needs. I would dislike more noise vs more perfs... The graphics amplifier stuff yeah why not but if taking up more room on my desk i'd rather something more stylish and passive/watercooled.
I dont know if the r2 will be such a success by just slamming a stronger gpu.
Maybe it will be the same as the m11x r1 attracts curious r2 meh... r3 best compromise


----------



## retroPhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwi5*
> 
> Meh if there is an r2 the r1 fulfills all my needs. I would dislike more noise vs more perfs... The graphics amplifier stuff yeah why not but if taking up more room on my desk i'd rather something more stylish and passive/watercooled.
> I dont know if the r2 will be such a success by just slamming a stronger gpu.
> Maybe it will be the same as the m11x r1 attracts curious r2 meh... r3 best compromise


would be good if they made a smaller graphics amplifier. The one out at the moment is massive.


----------



## squall458

So the R1 alpha cant use the AMP external graphics adapter since it doenst have the port for the cable???


----------



## spoonablehippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall458*
> 
> So the R1 alpha cant use the AMP external graphics adapter since it doenst have the port for the cable???


Correct.


----------



## retroPhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spoonablehippo*
> 
> Correct.


"Officially"


----------



## kiwi5

Yes or even making it in a stackable format would be nice.


----------



## zebular

Made an easy "How To" with the files needed for the BlindRage vbios overclock. It literally couldn't be any easier.


----------



## sargentsmite

lol - this thread is awesome. the "BlindRage" vBios, lol


----------



## Dameyon

Sorry been missing in action guys but just an update. I am now using the gtx 1070 with my alpha R1..oculus and all games I throw at it play splendidly. Will post vids below and you can just watch others from my channel.

GTA V: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbJXoQ0uWSI
Doom: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFwRGA6Z5qc
The Division:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0K32sjZcjU

reference vid to accompany written tutorial: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yV9__ak1jGw


----------



## kevlar4200

New to the club. Running the i3 with 8gb of ram. Wanting the i5 in the future but with the blind rage bios so far everything has been running great.


----------



## Extrem31st

I am also new to the club, will have my Alpha on Wednesday just in time to download windows 10 before the 29th cutoff date to get it for free. I have a lot to learn about this system so I will spend time reading this thread. When I upgrade to Windows 10 will I lose any of the necessary software that ships with this system? Also I am planning on just getting two 4 GB memory chips, will I be able to play most games well 1024x768 at medium settings? What about at 1900x1080? I know, I know...I will read up on all of this. I am glad this forum is here though.


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Extrem31st*
> 
> I am also new to the club, will have my Alpha on Wednesday just in time to download windows 10 before the 29th cutoff date to get it for free. I have a lot to learn about this system so I will spend time reading this thread. When I upgrade to Windows 10 will I lose any of the necessary software that ships with this system? Also I am planning on just getting two 4 GB memory chips, will I be able to play most games well 1024x768 at medium settings? What about at 1900x1080? I know, I know...I will read up on all of this. I am glad this forum is here though.


You'll be fine without ANY of the Alienware software, in fact I thought it was more bloatware than anything and don't use it. You'll be gaming just fine in 1080p, especially if you do the vbios mod. This is assuming you are still talking about the original Alienware Alpha and not the R2.


----------



## Extrem31st

I don't know which version I have, it is the computer that has the i3 cpu with 500gb hard drive and 4gb of ram. I bought it off of newegg.com. Does R2 mean revision 2 of the Alpha with my specs or is it an Alpha that comes shipped already with the faster processor and other improvements? I haven't yet had time to scour this forum for all the info and lingo. I asked above about the Alienware software, will I lose out on Hivemind if I update Windows 8.1 to Windows 10 or does that happen only when doing a completely fresh Windows 10 install?


----------



## Extrem31st

I don't know which version I have, it is the computer that has the i3 cpu with 500gb hard drive and 4gb of ram. I bought it off of newegg.com. Does R2 mean revision 2 of the Alpha with my specs or is it an Alpha that comes shipped already with the faster processor and other improvements? I haven't yet had time to scour this forum for all the info and lingo. I asked above about the Alienware software, will I lose out on Hivemind if I update Windows 8.1 to Windows 10 or does that happen only when doing a completely fresh Windows 10 install?

PS By Wednesday night I will not be asking dumb questions, I am working so I don't have time to search around and learn. I will starting Tuesday though..thanks for the reply.


----------



## Madpacket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zebular*
> 
> Made an easy "How To" with the files needed for the BlindRage vbios overclock. It literally couldn't be any easier.


Thanks. Decided to give it a shot. Noticed good FPS improvement in Doom to the point 1080P at 100% scaling is now playable. Only gripe is unit becomes pretty loud but if sound is up high enough it drowns out. Although GPU-Z reports 1400Mhz core, when measuring GPU speed while playing Doom I noticed it only reaches a Max of 1266 or so? Is this expected behaviour, the throttling? Thanks again.


----------



## TritonGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madpacket*
> 
> Thanks. Decided to give it a shot. Noticed good FPS improvement in Doom to the point 1080P at 100% scaling is now playable. Only gripe is unit becomes pretty loud but if sound is up high enough it drowns out. Although GPU-Z reports 1400Mhz core, when measuring GPU speed while playing Doom I noticed it only reaches a Max of 1266 or so? Is this expected behaviour, the throttling? Thanks again.


So is it safe to do?


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Extrem31st, You shouldn't lose the Hivemind when upgrading to win10, though it is a waste of time and space. Better off just booting through windows, so you could just do a fresh install and completely ditch it.

It would be a real good idea to get a SSD and load your OS onto that, then use your 500gb drive as an external data drive. Boot times are in mere seconds then, the stock HDD are very slow.


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madpacket*
> 
> Thanks. Decided to give it a shot. Noticed good FPS improvement in Doom to the point 1080P at 100% scaling is now playable. Only gripe is unit becomes pretty loud but if sound is up high enough it drowns out. Although GPU-Z reports 1400Mhz core, when measuring GPU speed while playing Doom I noticed it only reaches a Max of 1266 or so? Is this expected behaviour, the throttling? Thanks again.


Never noticed any throttling, as far as I'm aware it's only the CPU that throttles back. I actually added Arctic Silver 5 to mine and added a vent in the top of the console so it doesn't get nearly as loud. Max temp I've hit is 83C with it.


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TritonGaming*
> 
> So is it safe to do?


Debatable, I've been running mine like this with zero problems for several months now. If you watch your temps you should be fine (don't get above 85C). I figured if I ever did manage to kill it which doesn't look like is going to happen, I would then just go the external GPU route.


----------



## Madpacket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TritonGaming*
> 
> So is it safe to do?


I played an hour of Doom and it was stable. Can't say it's 100% as that's just one game but other then the noise it seemed fine except for the GPU throttling. I have some Arctic MX4 heatsink paste that I'll probably apply soon to see if that cuts the temperatures down some. 89C is still within the TDP but getting close. No way I'm hacking any holes I'm my case. That would just ruin the appeal.


----------



## Madpacket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zebular*
> 
> Never noticed any throttling, as far as I'm aware it's only the CPU that throttles back. I actually added Arctic Silver 5 to mine and added a vent in the top of the console so it doesn't get nearly as loud. Max temp I've hit is 83C with it.


Brave..

I'm not so worried about the heat or Noise to be honest. It's a HTPC and when playing an intensive game I really even notice unless I listen for it.

Also 89C is high but not really that high for a laptop GPU. I'll repaste for good measure and hopefully shave off a few degrees but these chips can take it. They have a 95C cap but start to throttle in the 80's (hence my throttling).


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madpacket*
> 
> I played an hour of Doom and it was stable. Can't say it's 100% as that's just one game but other then the noise it seemed fine except for the GPU throttling. I have some Arctic MX4 heatsink paste that I'll probably apply soon to see if that cuts the temperatures down some. 89C is still within the TDP but getting close. No way I'm hacking any holes I'm my case. That would just ruin the appeal.




Didn't turn out too bad...


----------



## washburn085

Hey all, I've had my Alpha r1 for a year now and am still enjoying it. It was the base model i3. I currently have 16gb ram and a Sandisk Ultra II 480gb ssd in it. I got some Amazon gift cards so I just ordered the 4170 i3 and some Noctua NT-H1 (I finally ran out of Arctic 5 after years of the same tube) to swap in it. I'm hoping temps stay manageable with the higher wattage processor. Right now my GPU is OC'd to 135/655 and has been stable at that for nearly a year and temps usually never go above 81c (65-78 is normal during gameplay). With the new processor will I need to back my OC down due to power consumption?

Other than an external GPU, is there anything else to really push it further? I really just want it to last until next Spring/Summer when I plan to build a new rig and retire this to under my TV for Steam streaming and older games (though this fits so perfectly in my desk cubby, which is why it was moved to my desk when originally intended to be under the TV).

I see there is a custom vbios, but it sounds like fans turn into turbines and temps become an issue (which I am already going to be pushing with the 4170 and OCing the GPU). So I may just skip that unless highly recommended and I don't have to cut a window/vent to keep it cool.


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *washburn085*
> 
> Hey all, I've had my Alpha r1 for a year now and am still enjoying it. It was the base model i3. I currently have 16gb ram and a Sandisk Ultra II 480gb ssd in it. I got some Amazon gift cards so I just ordered the 4170 i3 and some Noctua NT-H1 (I finally ran out of Arctic 5 after years of the same tube) to swap in it. I'm hoping temps stay manageable with the higher wattage processor. Right now my GPU is OC'd to 135/655 and has been stable at that for nearly a year and temps usually never go above 81c (65-78 is normal during gameplay). With the new processor will I need to back my OC down due to power consumption?
> 
> Other than an external GPU, is there anything else to really push it further? I really just want it to last until next Spring/Summer when I plan to build a new rig and retire this to under my TV for Steam streaming and older games (though this fits so perfectly in my desk cubby, which is why it was moved to my desk when originally intended to be under the TV).
> 
> I see there is a custom vbios, but it sounds like fans turn into turbines and temps become an issue (which I am already going to be pushing with the 4170 and OCing the GPU). So I may just skip that unless highly recommended and I don't have to cut a window/vent to keep it cool.


It will be fine without a vent if you don't tack on another +135 on the core with Afterburner. The vbios itself is = to a +200 in Afterburner, I was just squeezing as much performance out of it as I could.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *washburn085*
> 
> Hey all, I've had my Alpha r1 for a year now and am still enjoying it. It was the base model i3. I currently have 16gb ram and a Sandisk Ultra II 480gb ssd in it. I got some Amazon gift cards so I just ordered the 4170 i3 and some Noctua NT-H1 (I finally ran out of Arctic 5 after years of the same tube) to swap in it. I'm hoping temps stay manageable with the higher wattage processor. Right now my GPU is OC'd to 135/655 and has been stable at that for nearly a year and temps usually never go above 81c (65-78 is normal during gameplay). With the new processor will I need to back my OC down due to power consumption?
> 
> Other than an external GPU, is there anything else to really push it further? I really just want it to last until next Spring/Summer when I plan to build a new rig and retire this to under my TV for Steam streaming and older games (though this fits so perfectly in my desk cubby, which is why it was moved to my desk when originally intended to be under the TV).
> 
> I see there is a custom vbios, but it sounds like fans turn into turbines and temps become an issue (which I am already going to be pushing with the 4170 and OCing the GPU). So I may just skip that unless highly recommended and I don't have to cut a window/vent to keep it cool.


Temps are fine with the 4170, it won't ever throttle. I just upgraded from the 4170 to the 4590S and the 4590S never throttles either.


----------



## Madpacket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zebular*
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't turn out too bad...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zebular*
> 
> Never noticed any throttling, as far as I'm aware it's only the CPU that throttles back. I actually added Arctic Silver 5 to mine and added a vent in the top of the console so it doesn't get nearly as loud. Max temp I've hit is 83C with it.


That's not as bad as I thought to be honest. Good job. It could be improved with a light mesh to keep dust out. Hmm.

Do you know if the BIOS flash changes the default voltages at all? When I manually overclock with afterburner with the stock BIOS the heat and noise is much lower.


----------



## zebular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madpacket*
> 
> That's not as bad as I thought to be honest. Good job. It could be improved with a light mesh to keep dust out. Hmm.
> 
> Do you know if the BIOS flash changes the default voltages at all? When I manually overclock with afterburner with the stock BIOS the heat and noise is much lower.


There is a slight voltage increase, you'll have to see BlindRage's original post as to what it was. I can vouch for it being rock stable as I completed all of Doom on High settings recently and that includes a further overclock with Afterburner.


----------



## Ben S-Line

Hey guys I just bought a Alpha r2 and it coming sooner or later, I just wanna ask is the 7200rpm hdd any good?


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Slow to boot up ssd is much much faster
Fine for gaming though


----------



## kiwi5

It depends which games you play there are a few for which disk access does make a difference. My alpha with hdd was ok but its hard to give up ssd once you try it. Id say its a more imprtant upgrade than ram


----------



## washburn085

I upgraded to the 4170 and fired up Skyrim. It usually stayed hammered at 60fps, however I noticed it dropping to 25-30 periodically. Hoping it is just temp spikes as the thermal paste flows and spreads a bit and will go away. I noticed it happened when more NPC's were in the vicinity of my character, so CPU workload.

If it persists, I guess that may be a power issue and back off the GPU OC in Afterburner. At 135/655 right now.

Edit: CPU temps are not going above 83c at load. GPU temps are at their normal 65-70c for this game. I tried bumping Afterburner from 0/0 to 135/554, to 135/601, then back to 135/655. The FPS is still dropping down to 30-45 when lots of NPC's are on screen, whereas with the stock 4130T, the FPS stay at 60, I never saw it drop below 58fps or so. When I installed it, I did go to device manager and uninstall the CPU drivers and restart.

Edit2: I notice between setting Afterburner higher than 135/233, the power limit stat in Afterburner's monitor will go to "1" periodically, usually around the time my CPU hits 80c. So that tells me that the added TDP of the 4170 is limiting my GPU OC abilities. I expected that somewhat, however I did not expect to lose performance, periodic drops of 15-30 FPS or if I lower the OC so the power limit doesn't kick in then I cannot achieve the max FPS as before. If this keeps up I will switch back to the stock CPU.

Any suggestions?


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *washburn085*
> 
> I upgraded to the 4170 and fired up Skyrim. It usually stayed hammered at 60fps, however I noticed it dropping to 25-30 periodically. Hoping it is just temp spikes as the thermal paste flows and spreads a bit and will go away. I noticed it happened when more NPC's were in the vicinity of my character, so CPU workload.
> 
> If it persists, I guess that may be a power issue and back off the GPU OC in Afterburner. At 135/655 right now.
> 
> Edit: CPU temps are not going above 83c at load. GPU temps are at their normal 65-70c for this game. I tried bumping Afterburner from 0/0 to 135/554, to 135/601, then back to 135/655. The FPS is still dropping down to 30-45 when lots of NPC's are on screen, whereas with the stock 4130T, the FPS stay at 60, I never saw it drop below 58fps or so. When I installed it, I did go to device manager and uninstall the CPU drivers and restart.
> 
> Edit2: I notice between setting Afterburner higher than 135/233, the power limit stat in Afterburner's monitor will go to "1" periodically, usually around the time my CPU hits 80c. So that tells me that the added TDP of the 4170 is limiting my GPU OC abilities. I expected that somewhat, however I did not expect to lose performance, periodic drops of 15-30 FPS or if I lower the OC so the power limit doesn't kick in then I cannot achieve the max FPS as before. If this keeps up I will switch back to the stock CPU.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Do you have vsync turned on? I never experienced a performance penalty in any games I play after upgrading to a more power hungry CPU.


----------



## washburn085

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Do you have vsync turned on? I never experienced a performance penalty in any games I play after upgrading to a more power hungry CPU.


No, I have it at whatever is default, which I think is off for Skyrim because you have to edit a .ini file in order to enable it (not part of the game menu). Right now, I have Afterburner set to 135/350 and for most of the time, it will sit at 60fps, however when I go into towns with lots of npc or if I run across more than 1 or 2 while out in the world my framerate will drop to around 45fps and sometimes as low as 30fps. This definitely did not happen before. I notice my cpu temp will hit 80c, the the power limit will go to 1, then my cpu may go up as 83c a few milliseconds later before dropping back to the 60s/70s.

Maybe I need to redo the thermal paste? but I feel 80c should be fine and shouldn't cause a power issue where the gpu gets throttled. I dunno. When you had the 4170, did you have Afterburner OC'ing your GPU? If so, how much? Also, did you run the stock or the Rage vbios? I am stock.

I need to check other games to see how they are running, Skyrim is just what I was playing most so I know where its frame rates are at. I'm also just using the built-in Steam fps monitor, though it seems to be in same ballpark with the Afterburner one.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *washburn085*
> 
> No, I have it at whatever is default, which I think is off for Skyrim because you have to edit a .ini file in order to enable it (not part of the game menu). Right now, I have Afterburner set to 135/350 and for most of the time, it will sit at 60fps, however when I go into towns with lots of npc or if I run across more than 1 or 2 while out in the world my framerate will drop to around 45fps and sometimes as low as 30fps. This definitely did not happen before. I notice my cpu temp will hit 80c, the the power limit will go to 1, then my cpu may go up as 83c a few milliseconds later before dropping back to the 60s/70s.
> 
> Maybe I need to redo the thermal paste? but I feel 80c should be fine and shouldn't cause a power issue where the gpu gets throttled. I dunno. When you had the 4170, did you have Afterburner OC'ing your GPU? If so, how much? Also, did you run the stock or the Rage vbios? I am stock.
> 
> I need to check other games to see how they are running, Skyrim is just what I was playing most so I know where its frame rates are at. I'm also just using the built-in Steam fps monitor, though it seems to be in same ballpark with the Afterburner one.


I tried both stock bios and BlindRage bios. Never bothered with Afterburner. Primarily playing Fallout 4, Fallout: NV, Fallout 3, Street Fighter 5, and Final Fantasy 10. Fallout 3 and NV I run at ultra settings, 1080p, 16xAF, 4xAA at 60fps all day long. Fallout 4 mostly high settings 1080p average 40fps.

FWIW, I went back to stock vibes because the fan was too loud with the BlindRage bios.


----------



## washburn085

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> I tried both stock bios and BlindRage bios. Never bothered with Afterburner. Primarily playing Fallout 4, Fallout: NV, Fallout 3, Street Fighter 5, and Final Fantasy 10. Fallout 3 and NV I run at ultra settings, 1080p, 16xAF, 4xAA at 60fps all day long. Fallout 4 mostly high settings 1080p average 40fps.
> 
> FWIW, I went back to stock vibes because the fan was too loud with the BlindRage bios.


Interesting. Ya, I have skyrim on ultra with 8xaa and 16xaf. I'm pretty sure that is what it was when I had my 4130t in, I did not change it so not sure why it would change on its own. My GeForce experience stopped auto-starting after I swapped SSD's, so that didn't even run to "optimize" my settings, and it suggests I have 4xaa anyway.

So its weird that this is causing issues even when I lower my clock. I have noticed the core clock in Afterburner is usually at 1232 with occasional dips into the upper 1100's. However there were other big dips down to 915 and 797, and that occurred a millisecond or two before my fps would dip below 60fps as well. Maybe I should back my core clock OC from +135 to lower.

I just expected to get the same performance or better out of this. I have built my share of PCs and fixed consoles, so I know how to swap CPU's and apply thermal paste, so I doubt that is the issue. I have noticed today that my CPU temps haven't hit above 77c. So will see. The dips in FPS are slightly less frequent, so maybe it was an issue with heat and thermal paste spreading.


----------



## washburn085

Just fired up Witcher 3. I used to be able to get ~60fps with drops to 45fps with my settings (and afterburner at 135/655). With afterburner at 135/350 as I had with Skyrim, my fps were around ~35 with bumps up to 45fps here and there. If I set Afterburner to 135/655 like I had with my 4130t in, it is only averaging 45fps with drops to 35fps or so. Since the Witcher 3 is more demanding than Skyrim, I am seeing the CPU hit temps in the upper 80's, though the power limit did not kick in at all as it would with Skyrim. Weird.

So again, about a 15fps LOSS with this 4170. Either I need to redo the thermal paste (though temps aren't bad at all, unless Afterburner and HWMonitor aren't accurate enough to see high spikes) or my system just cannot handle to additional CPU TDP and OC'ing my GPU. And so far from what I have seen, my system performs better with the OC'd GPU and stock CPU vs the 4170 and less OC'd GPU.

I may give it a few more days of testing, but if nothing improves, then I will put the 4130t back in and test things to see if they improve. I may try reinstalling the CPU and redo-ing my paste. But I think it is just a power/resource issue.

edit: NM, ran around in the game some more and the Power Limit in Afterburner went to '1' a bunch of times. Definitely going to switch CPU back to stock and do some testing to see if I can reproduce my previous baseline.


----------



## washburn085

Update: so I did some benchmarking on the 4170 and then swapped the 4130t back in and did benchmarks and game play. Obviously the 4170 benchmark' better.

So what were my FPS on Skyrim and Witcher 3 with the 4130t back in? Pretty much what I was seeing with the 4170. So that tells me that a) my memory was off, b) I just didn't notice the FPS drops previously, or c) or bizarro world where my Alpha just doesn't want to perform to the same standard anymore.

I think it is a mixture of a and b. For Witcher3, it has been a couple months since I played it and I was sure I had settings tweaked where I was getting ~60fps with drops to 45. But it is entirely possible I was getting ~45fps avg with bumps up to 60 in certain areas with less activity. So I'll chalk that up to my memory being bad.

For Skyrim, I am still a bit confused. While I didn't always look up at the FPS counter, when I did it was usually at 60, sometimes as low as 58 and sometimes at high as 62. I never noticed FPS drops visually either. However, now I notice the drops when walking around towns and crowded areas without even looking at the counter. So either I really just did not register the drops previously since they weren't on my mind (hard to believe since I notice that stuff usually, plus going from 60fps to 34 hits you like a ton of bricks), or they weren't there previously but are now with either processor installed. The 4130t never got above 70c, so heat and this Noctua thermal paste (has great reviews) shouldn't be a factor. So the most believable scenario is I didn't notice, so I'll go with that.

Anyway, I reinstalled the 4170, tweaked my settings in game and left my Afterburner at 135/655 and will just let the system throttle down if/when power becomes and issue.

I'll keep the 4130t on hand for a month or so before selling to recoup costs of the 4170. The 4130t seems to go for $100 or so used, while the 4170 is $120 new on Amazon.


----------



## washburn085

Also, I have been considering doing some video capture and maybe some streaming. How taxing is Nvidia Shadowplay or using MSI afterburner recording on the Alpha? I'm getting an Elgato HD capture device for my consoles, but was debating if using that to record on my laptop would keep my Alpha running at peak (especially with the i3's lack of additional physical cores) though would be recording only at 30fps, or if it doesn't affect in-game performance much, just doing it straight from my Alpha.

I don't have another rig anymore and want to just rely on my Alpha until next year when I plan to build something legit. Too many life events on the horizon to justify dropping $800+ on a PC build, especially hard to explain to my wife when the Alpha works decent enough. I want my next build to be more future proof than my usual $500 builds I have been doing over the years.


----------



## TritonGaming

Hey guys so I have an Alienware Alpha i3 and when I plug my xbox one into the HDMI In there is no sound coming through my speakers that I have hooked up to my Alienware


----------



## aj654987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TritonGaming*
> 
> Hey guys so I have an Alienware Alpha i3 and when I plug my xbox one into the HDMI In there is no sound coming through my speakers that I have hooked up to my Alienware


The HDMI in port is just a pass through, so its passing through the sound through the HDMI out port. If you have speakers hooked up directly to the alpha then I dont think its possible to get sound from the xbox on them. If you were running the alpha to a receiver and then to a TV, then you would get sound through the HDMI in port.


----------



## Sleippnir

Got a cheap Alpha R1 from dell, had a 4690k just lying around and went for the upgrade... kinda wondering if I should leave it in or go back to the 4130t... temps went up to 85-90 after a stress test with prime95... will the Alpha profit from the 4690k, or is it's TDP beyond what it can safely handle?


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Is the gpu upgradable on the new alpha?
If so in what way?


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEROTHERHAMKID*
> 
> Is the gpu upgradable on the new alpha?
> If so in what way?


Not without using the Graphics Amplifier.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Not without using the Graphics Amplifier.


Hows the graphics amplifier work? What is it?


----------



## hermitmaster

http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/alienware-graphics-amplifier?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&sku=452-BBRG&redirect=1
It's basically a box for an external GPU. It only works with newer Alienware laptops and the Alpha R2. It's hardly worth buying, as you end up with an assembly that has a footprint as large as a mitx build with less performance for more money. Assuming you get an i7 Alpha R2, you have about $1600 into it with the Alpha, GA, and a GPU that is an improvement over the built-in GTX 960. For around $1200 you could build a mitx box with a GTX 1070 and a 6700k.


----------



## tl12000

Hey guys. Im sorry if im being a pric or whatever, i cant be bothered to read through 200+ pages of replies.

I have a question about my alpha and the cpu it comes with Core i3 4170t.

According to intel here
>http://ark.intel.com/products/81209/Intel-Core-i3-4170T-Processor-3M-Cache-3_20-GHz

It says the 4170t carries intel HD 4400 graphics.

The problem is that when i try to install the drivers from intels website, the program stops installing and says my computer does not meet the minimum requirements.

Specifically, this is where im getting the Intel HD graphics drivers
>https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25978/Intel-Graphics-Driver-for-Windows-7-8-1-15-36-?product=81497

my intel core i3 4170t is in that list as a supported CPU.

Im on windows 8.1 64 bit.

Am i missing something?

Why am i trying to do this you mask?
Well, if im correct, intel HD graphics should focus on my desktop, steam, everything else, etc. This way i should get more performance out of my GTX GPU when my GTX GPU is focusing 100% solely on games in the foreground. I believe Nvidia calls this Optimus.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Have you tried to just let windows search and load the drivers it needs for the 4170t CPU on its own instead.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tl12000*
> 
> Hey guys. Im sorry if im being a pric or whatever, i cant be bothered to read through 200+ pages of replies.
> 
> I have a question about my alpha and the cpu it comes with Core i3 4170t.
> 
> According to intel here
> >http://ark.intel.com/products/81209/Intel-Core-i3-4170T-Processor-3M-Cache-3_20-GHz
> 
> It says the 4170t carries intel HD 4400 graphics.
> 
> The problem is that when i try to install the drivers from intels website, the program stops installing and says my computer does not meet the minimum requirements.
> 
> Specifically, this is where im getting the Intel HD graphics drivers
> >https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25978/Intel-Graphics-Driver-for-Windows-7-8-1-15-36-?product=81497
> 
> my intel core i3 4170t is in that list as a supported CPU.
> 
> Im on windows 8.1 64 bit.
> 
> Am i missing something?
> 
> Why am i trying to do this you mask?
> Well, if im correct, intel HD graphics should focus on my desktop, steam, everything else, etc. This way i should get more performance out of my GTX GPU when my GTX GPU is focusing 100% solely on games in the foreground. I believe Nvidia calls this Optimus.


Drivers are pre-installed when the Alpha is shipped. You already have the drivers. Also, I'm pretty sure optimus isn't supported. Optimus id's a battery saving technology for laptops, it doesn't improve performance.


----------



## BenCossette

Thank you Dameyon. I just found out this universal graphics amplifier existed and I thought someone on this forum would know about it. You went all out with it. Just read through all your posts on it and watched some GTA footage. Holy **** I thought the game looked good on the Alpha's stock GPU, it looks insane with the 1070. You mentioned your using the stock GPU for PhsyX (Sure I spelled that wrong, sorry). Is that still working for you? Is that a setting in Windows? Thanks again for all the hard work you did on this project.


----------



## MSGNYC

Out of curiosity. Is anyone else able to change the LED lighting on their Alphas? Im on Windows 10.
I recall that it was working fine at one point, but just realized the other day that the lights are blue again but when I change them they dont change. Unsure when they stopped working correctly.

Ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling the command center to no avail. Any chance Dell with release one thats actually designed for W10? Tried to install the new CC for the R2 since that one is for W10, but wouldn't install sadly. XD


----------



## CheapskateGamer

I think that little thing is called AlienFX controller, perhaps you downloaded the wrong one?

Anyways my roughly one year update is that it's still working fine although seems to be running 2-3C hotter than it was when I got it. Cleaning the fans and repasting the GPU and CPU with arctic silver 5 didn't do anything either. I may try again with a different thermal compound or just resign myself to the fact that the little chinese made 3$ blower fans that the Alpha uses for cooling may be slowing down with age.


----------



## MSGNYC

There is no download for AlienFX Controller. Only for the Command Center for W8/8.1 and Hivemind for W8/8.1& 10.

It was working fine before. One of the Windows updates must've broke something (surprise surprise...) Just dont know when it happened. Ive tried uninstalling/reinstalling CC and HM to no avail. Really do not want to do a fresh reinstall.

As for your CPU running a few degrees hotter, try usings some Prolimatech PK-3 thermal compound. That's my goto compound. I havn't used AS-5 in along time. If your unable to get your hands on some shoot me a PM.


----------



## dinotle

I met an issue with my i7 version, and want to see if any of you have the same issue. The new windows 10 update now supports a function "projecting to this pc". I tried it and it actually worked for both my android phone and my surface pro 4. But the mirroring performance is terribly slow, so slow that the mirrored image are all freezing and tearing whenever I do an operation on my phone or SP4. Has anyone here happened to have tried this function? Do you see the same issue?


----------



## Dameyon

Hey, yes you can use the internal gpu to handle PhysX but I found when using vr that I got slightly higher fps with the internal disabled completely but it isn't anything noticeably different. Got higher scores with it disabled in firestrike as well. You can access the option within the Nvidia Control Panel.


----------



## Dameyon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenCossette*
> 
> Thank you Dameyon. I just found out this universal graphics amplifier existed and I thought someone on this forum would know about it. You went all out with it. Just read through all your posts on it and watched some GTA footage. Holy **** I thought the game looked good on the Alpha's stock GPU, it looks insane with the 1070. You mentioned your using the stock GPU for PhsyX (Sure I spelled that wrong, sorry). Is that still working for you? Is that a setting in Windows? Thanks again for all the hard work you did on this project.


Hey, yes you can use the internal gpu to handle PhysX but I found when using vr that I got slightly higher fps with the internal disabled completely but it isn't anything noticeably different. Got higher scores with it disabled in firestrike as well. You can access the option within the Nvidia Control Panel.


----------



## BenCossette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dameyon*
> 
> Hey, yes you can use the internal gpu to handle PhysX but I found when using vr that I got slightly higher fps with the internal disabled completely but it isn't anything noticeably different. Got higher scores with it disabled in firestrike as well. You can access the option within the Nvidia Control Panel.


You answered my next question right there. I was curious if anyone was able to get VR working. I know the specs and I ran the Oculus app that checks my system. It said my CPU didn't qualify and until I get a new graphics card I know that won't work. I'm glad you got it working though. I'm getting the banggood adapter in the mail tomorrow. I missed the delivery today of it. Then I think I'll get the 1060, newegg has it for $250.


----------



## astagea

I have an i3 Alpha R1 with the obligatory RAM and SSD upgrades and was now thinking of going the external graphics card route using Dameyon's guidance with the NGFF dock.

That then leads to which graphics card to get and tossing up between a GTX1060 6GB (only because the Alpha already has an Nvidia card) and an AMD RX480 8GB (for future performance).

Has anyone used an AMD card with this type of setup? If not, what are people's opinions on whether the AMD card would work fine as I would prefer the AMD route (freesync monitors are cheaper)

Also, is a processor upgrade worth it? - like an i5 4590S/T (depending on what I can get here in Australia)

This would extend the life of the Alpha and do me until I have sufficient funds to actually build my own PC and give the Alpha to the kids

As for what I play it is mainly ETS2, ATS, Witcher (just started the first one), Project CARS. Currently playing at 1080p but would like to get a 21:9 screen (likely 2560x1080 as it is less taxing).

Cheers


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Wow, was thinking of buying new alpha, but think ill just get the eGPU now. THanks Dameon.


----------



## BenCossette

I just got my Banggood graphics dock today. I now have to pick a card to buy. I've been eyeing the 1060. Newegg has it for about $250 for a 6gb version which is enough to handle VR. Not sure if I want VR but I'm using the min specs for it as my benchmark of the least I want my system to be. I heard the 1060 works as well as the 980 TI. I'm curious if there are any enclosures for this setup? Something to house the card, dock, and power supply. I'd hate to just have it all sitting out. Or if anyone maybe has an idea of something that can be retro fitted to act as an enclosure?


----------



## astagea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenCossette*
> 
> I'm curious if there are any enclosures for this setup? Something to house the card, dock, and power supply. I'd hate to just have it all sitting out. Or if anyone maybe has an idea of something that can be retro fitted to act as an enclosure?


I was thinking of an mITX case to house the power supply and graphics card card like in a normal build and the dock would just attach to the graphics card where the motherboard would normally be. I figure won't be able to secure the dock anywhere so not sure if this would place undue strain on the dock.


----------



## BenCossette

Did some testing with the BEAST graphics dock (I was calling it the Banggood adapter, but since have learned it's called Beast), I know it is working on my Alpha. Now I need to pick a new video card. Should I get the AMD RX 480 or GeForce 1060. I'm leaning 1060 since it's Nvidia and with the system GPU being GeForce I think it would be a good match, but the 480 tests very well and at Best Buy at least is cheaper. But not by much. Any thoughts?


----------



## hermitmaster

I'd go with the GTX 1060. Nvidia cards tend to be more efficient and run cooler.


----------



## BenCossette

Thanks. I realized while looking at video cards I was completely clueless about AMD cards. I've been in Nvidia land for so long. But I guess I'll just stick with what I know. Thanks again for the fast reply.


----------



## hermitmaster

Take a look at the graphs here: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1060/


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Ordered my Beast adapter yesterday. I've decided I'm going with a GTX 1070 card, and looking at the Gigabyte Xtreme version. Looks higher speed than all other 1070 cards around, and not too far off a 1080. Plus it has an extra 2x HDMI ports for dedicated VR use. Now need to work out a dedicated power supply for it.


----------



## BenCossette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEELJOCKEY*
> 
> Ordered my Beast adapter yesterday. I've decided I'm going with a GTX 1070 card, and looking at the Gigabyte Xtreme version. Looks higher speed than all other 1070 cards around, and not too far off a 1080. Plus it has an extra 2x HDMI ports for dedicated VR use. Now need to work out a dedicated power supply for it.


Do a search for the Dell DA-2 power supply. I guess it sometimes ships with the Beast depending on whom you order it from. It offers 220w of power which as long as your card draws less than 150w, you can feed the card's power input from the dock. For that you need a special cable that most sellers actually mark "For EXP GDU dock only"


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenCossette*
> 
> Do a search for the Dell DA-2 power supply. I guess it sometimes ships with the Beast depending on whom you order it from. It offers 220w of power which as long as your card draws less than 150w, you can feed the card's power input from the dock. For that you need a special cable that most sellers actually mark "For EXP GDU dock only"


Thanks, I have looked at that. Some of the 1070 cards I've looked at are rated 150w, but on the Gigabyte site they don't say, just that you need a recommended 500w power supply for the PC you put it in. I've contacted them to find out what I can get away with running the card externally. At the same time, I can pick up a 300w power supply for around half the price for that Dell one, so might just do that instead.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Ok, just ordered my video card. Still undecided what to do about power. If I go the Dell 220w, don't I need a cable to run from the bottom of the EXP adapter up to my video card. The card needs an 8+6 plugs.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Also, what's people's opinions on this

http://www.banggood.com/PIMAX-4K-UHD-Virtual-Reality-3D-PC-Headset-p-1085074.html?rmmds=category


----------



## DustDevil

Hey all, I have had in the past had an Alpha R1 with minimum specs (i3/500gb/4GB ram) I upgraded the ram to 16GB and put a 256GB SSD in it. Just like what others have done. I later sold it but I have really been missing it. I picked up an R1 and R2 Alpha one from ebay and one from dell refurbished. I have yet to play with them much as I am doing a mod to them.

On my R1 it has 8GB (2 x 4Gb) sticks and a 256 SSD. I redid the thermal paste on both the cpu and gpu. But I wanted to put a slim 140mm fan on top and run it via usb. I ran into several problems, mostly that the 5v that usb provides wont spin the fan. I have since switched to putting a 180mm Silverstone fan grill on top and seeing if that helps with some of the temp issues some people have been having mainly with the R2 and 960 GTX versions which my R2 has. I will post some pictures once its done. Might help with temps but also be more audible.

I made a 180mm fan template (because you can not find one already made on line) and it should fit just fine and miss the metal inserts to attach the top to the bottom.


----------



## DustDevil

Here is the 180mm Silverstone fan filter on the Alpha R1. I also painted the top shroud/cover with of all things Flexseal. It was cheap and I wanted a texture to hide the abuse from it being used (on ebay). It has no OS so I am putting steam OS on the Corsair SSD 256GB I put in. Will see what the temps are and noise once I fire it up here in an hour.


----------



## slydawg

Just picked up a refurb R2, would love to know the noise and temp reduction you got with that Silverstone fan case mod, looks great.


----------



## FstokA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Here is the 180mm Silverstone fan filter on the Alpha R1. I also painted the top shroud/cover with of all things Flexseal. It was cheap and I wanted a texture to hide the abuse from it being used (on ebay). It has no OS so I am putting steam OS on the Corsair SSD 256GB I put in. Will see what the temps are and noise once I fire it up here in an hour.


Good Stuf
How is temps?
What is powering the fan?


----------



## TheReciever

Is it possible to overclock on these? I got a local X51 R3 that I might trade my desktop for


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Is it possible to overclock on these? I got a local X51 R3 that I might trade my desktop for


X51 != Alpha


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> X51 != Alpha


Question still stands though :/


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Question still stands though :/


I didn't mean to be rude, if that's how I came off. You'd be better served to check a board specific to the X51, as the bios in the Alpha is incredibly limited (no overclocking) due to the laptop-like nature of the machine. I would imagine bios options on the X51 are significantly different from those of the Alpha.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> I didn't mean to be rude, if that's how I came off. You'd be better served to check a board specific to the X51, as the bios in the Alpha is incredibly limited (no overclocking) due to the laptop-like nature of the machine. I would imagine bios options on the X51 are significantly different from those of the Alpha.


Quite so.

I run laptops on as my daily driver but when I see X51's with 6700k's and no mention of overclocking anywhere via google it kind of makes me **** an eyebrow. You know?


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Gigabyte GTX 1070 Xtreme GPU arrived today. Still waiting on adapter, case, and VR headset to arrive. Ordered a 600w PSU, and thought I may as well upgrade the ram while I'm at it, so 16gb GSkill sodimm in the mail as well.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Ok, so the rest of the parts turned up yesterday to setup an external GPU. Yay. Swapped out the ram, fitted the ngff to HDMI cable, plugged it all in. PC didn't recognise or even see new GPU, no light on the adapter. After a lot of mucking around, finally discovered there is a small switch inside the adapter case to activate ATX power, but no hole to get to it. Pulled apart the case and turned the switch to on, voila, power light comes on, card recognised by PC. Tried to load drivers, Alpha needs a restart, and windows wouldn't restart. Tried restoring, nothing doing. So now I am without an operating machine, not sure if there is a hardware or software failure. Currently sourcing a copy of win10 to reload a fresh install and hopefully fixes it. Shouldn't be the Samsung SSD, that is barely a year old. At least it has a 5yr warranty.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Solved the issue thankfully - faulty new ram modules. Discovered this after windows failing to reinstall and a search online. Swapped back the ram modules and all is good. Need a refund or exchange on that I think.

Back to installing the external GTX 1070 GPU !!


----------



## kiwi5

Keep posting steeljockey, I still follow this thread.
I just have a boring Alpha with no time to game...


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

External GPU is up and running, very well. I've got the stock onboard GPU set to run PhysX as well.

In iRacing, I used to get 150fps with settings on low. When I turned up all the settings, I could only get 40fps. Now on the new GPU, with everything turned up I'm getting over 400fps when on track alone, and well over 250 with at least 25 other participants. Problem I am having now is I'm getting a hissing noise through my sound system, but only when in game. Yet if I lock down the frame rate to 120fps or less, it goes away, or to quiet to hear. Not sure what is happening or how to eliminate it yet.

Haven't managed to get the VR headset to work yet.


----------



## oliverc

Hello,

This thread is excellent. Convinced me to buy an alpha R1 over a year. I am now about to get the R2 but it seems kinda useless at this point with this egpu solution. Now I just wonder whether it is easy to switch from egpu plugged in to 860M. Do you guys just turn off the machine, unplug everything and turn it back on ? I can reinstall and keep 860M driver, right ?


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Yep, once you've got the software installed for the external GPU, disable the onboard 860m, turn the machine off. Swap HDMI over to the external GPU, restart the machine. Once restarted, you can re-enable the onboard 860m, and hot swap the HDMI cable while the machine is still running. Though I still think it would be easier with an R2 and Dell's GPU extender.

I've almost got the VR running now. Recognised by Steam, calibrated ok, but when I start a game, steamVR, says it is unresponsive. Hmmmmm


----------



## oliverc

Thanks for the precision. Going to try in the near future. Might go for a 1060.

Good luck with vr. I wish I could help...


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

One thing to note, when running the ngff cable from the wifi connection out to the GPU adapter, I found it runs right beside the box mounting screw hole. When I put the screw through, it tore through the edge of the cable casing, which I then had to insulate with same tape. I've now left out that rear mounting c crew for the moment to guard against this happening again till I think up a solution.


----------



## 31337

I'm might be picking up a cheap R1 soon, so this is really cool to see!
What case did you get to house the card?
When you've got everything all up and running, it would be awesome if you could post a list with links to the components you used!


----------



## taxane

just picked up an alienware alpha r1 i3 500gb 4gb ram for $200 from gamestop.. going to install windows on it. I went on amazon a saw a ton of bad reviews about the yellow light of death. Is this a big issue? Should i return?


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taxane*
> 
> just picked up an alienware alpha r1 i3 500gb 4gb ram for $200 from gamestop.. going to install windows on it. I went on amazon a saw a ton of bad reviews about the yellow light of death. Is this a big issue? Should i return?


Most of us have been running R1 Alphas for over a year with various mods and upgrades without incident. I've never even heard of a yellow light of death. You should be fine.


----------



## kiwi5

I've never heard of it either. Maybe it was about an early version or some poorly refurbished item.


----------



## zoot69uk2001

Ive been following this thread for a while now its great that somebody else has tried using a egpu.

Im waiting for my egpu from china got my geforce 1070 and a 750w power supply. Ive also purchase a small itx case a silverstone sugo sg13 to put the power supply and card into, maybe a bit of overkill tho...


----------



## taxane

could you guys recommend a ram module? my unit is arriving with a 4gb DDR3 so-dimm but i'm not sure if its 1333 or 1600 mhz. Should i get 8gb or 16gb?


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taxane*
> 
> could you guys recommend a ram module? my unit is arriving with a 4gb DDR3 so-dimm but i'm not sure if its 1333 or 1600 mhz. Should i get 8gb or 16gb?


1600mhz, 8gb total should be sufficient for gaming, 16gb if doing any kind of real work on it.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

1600 sodimm you want, laptop ram.

Note, for those doing the external GPU with an ATX power supply, the adapter that comes from China has a tiny switch inside the box to switch on for ATX power. There is a cut out for one switch beside it, but the cut out for the ATX switch was marked but not cut out, so you may need to open the case to get at it. The screws are not standard philips head either from memory.


----------



## Jericho941

I got an i3 Alpha on black friday and I want to install windows on it . Should I install windows 8.1 or 10? When I do, will I have any trouble with drivers afterword? I recall that there was some trouble with that earlier in the thread, but the posts were from more than a year ago.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jericho941*
> 
> I got an i3 Alpha on black friday and I want to install windows on it . Should I install windows 8.1 or 10? When I do, will I have any trouble with drivers afterword? I recall that there was some trouble with that earlier in the thread, but the posts were from more than a year ago.


Install Windows 10. Drivers shouldn't be a problem. The only driver issue I can think of is that Nvidia drivers after July will break a number of older games like Fallout: NV. I can't remember the version number, but I'm running whatever was released in July because I primarily play older games. Skip installing Hivemind and anything related to the "console UI," it's trash. Buy controller companion on Steam for a few bucks instead. Launch BPM at startup and you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## moto7198712

Has anyone made a custom cable for the alienware amplifier that goes to the wifi card slot because from what I read the amplifier does x4 i think the 8.0 is holding us back just went on the alienware site they now say
1 Alienware Graphics Amplifier Port - NVIDIA Graphics Only


----------



## astagea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEELJOCKEY*
> 
> 1600 sodimm you want, laptop ram.
> 
> Note, for those doing the external GPU with an ATX power supply, the adapter that comes from China has a tiny switch inside the box to switch on for ATX power. There is a cut out for one switch beside it, but the cut out for the ATX switch was marked but not cut out, so you may need to open the case to get at it. The screws are not standard philips head either from memory.


Could you explain this a bit more please?

I have seen on a video where the user powered the adapter via the 6 pin connector and then connected the graphics card power directly to the power supply. Others have done it differently.

When would you need to alter the switch?

Mine is the same without the cutout either which seems odd

Cheers


----------



## opokadot

Hey guys new alpha owner here just thought I'd throw my impressions of the system and what I did.
I got the i3 version - upgraded ram to 16gb ripjaw 9 cas - 500 gb Samsung 850 pro Ssd. Using custom vbios flash upgrade have system overclocked at a modest 130 - 415 boost.
Everything runs pretty decent considering the gpu limitations. Skyrim running 200+ mods including HD res replacements and all major expansions at ultra settings and enb realvision (excluding dof) runs smooth as butter. Not a bad pc for it size.
Benchmarks on Firestrike hit 4600ish.

I have windows 10 with the upgraded hivemind. It took a little tweaking to create the extra users but overall worth is. The hive mind is nice because it cuts away all the clutter of the desktop ui and eliminates all metro apps from running (eg. Ms edge, task manager, file explorer, & the piss poor ms defender, etc) which gives a nice boost in terms of resources. I'll post my desktop on here for you guys to see soon.


----------



## kiwi5

You make points for using hivemind. I thought I was the only one disliking it as I also dislike xbmc.
If I had the time of also like to try using mint or open suse just to see.
Coming from an old PC I'm playing fewer New games than I thought I would now that I can run them.
Anybody using a 4k screen with their PC


----------



## opokadot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwi5*
> 
> You make points for using hivemind. I thought I was the only one disliking it as I also dislike xbmc.
> If I had the time of also like to try using mint or open suse just to see.
> Coming from an old PC I'm playing fewer New games than I thought I would now that I can run them.
> Anybody using a 4k screen with their PC


I'd never even hear of Kodi prior to the alpha but I must say for the "console" experience it's actually pretty nice. I gain a whole 1.2 seconds on boot going straight into hivemind (on hdd) and also it cuts out about 20% of memory usage (with the stock 4gb ram) I use the Arctic zephyr skin and find its the only one I like.

I did not like that I could not open file explorer and task manager so I had to install some and tweak them to auto boot as default for only the alpha ui.

But as far as if you use Kodi in the first place, hivemind is the way to go in terms of resources since regular Kodi runs on top of Windows.

Linux is nice and will probably have a dual boot feature put in and run benchmarks (although the difference might be slight) and post them here.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opokadot*
> 
> I'd never even hear of Kodi prior to the alpha but I must say for the "console" experience it's actually pretty nice. I gain a whole 1.2 seconds on boot going straight into hivemind (on hdd) and also it cuts out about 20% of memory usage (with the stock 4gb ram) I use the Arctic zephyr skin and find its the only one I like.
> 
> I did not like that I could not open file explorer and task manager so I had to install some and tweak them to auto boot as default for only the alpha ui.
> 
> But as far as if you use Kodi in the first place, hivemind is the way to go in terms of resources since regular Kodi runs on top of Windows.
> 
> Linux is nice and will probably have a dual boot feature put in and run benchmarks (although the difference might be slight) and post them here.


Even with Hivemind, Windows is still running. All of the background services are still running. Hivemind just sets up automatic login and replaces the normal Windows shell with it's own UI. A better solution is to skip Hivemind, strip down Windows, and load Steam in BPM mode instead of Explorer.exe. You skip all of the Hivemind overhead, get a better UI (imo), and you can regain all of the lost functionality from removing all of the AW software by installing Controller Companion from Steam.

I personally ended up removing all of the AW software within a couple of days. With my current setup I never see Windows UI and I can completely control the rig with a wireless PS3 controller over bluetooth.


----------



## zoot69uk2001

My graphics amplifier enclosure

https://youtu.be/n7EQZMtW6dg

On a side note connecting the cable inside the alpha and getting to stay there was hell, i had to make a small plastic piece to screw it down with because the one already there wouldnt fit with the cable.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoot69uk2001*
> 
> My graphics amplifier
> 
> https://youtu.be/n7EQZMtW6dg


Why not just build a mix rig? You're already most of the way there.


----------



## opokadot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Even with Hivemind, Windows is still running. All of the background services are still running. Hivemind just sets up automatic login and replaces the normal Windows shell with it's own UI. A better solution is to skip Hivemind, strip down Windows, and load Steam in BPM mode instead of Explorer.exe. You skip all of the Hivemind overhead, get a better UI (imo), and you can regain all of the lost functionality from removing all of the AW software by installing Controller Companion from Steam.
> 
> I personally ended up removing all of the AW software within a couple of days. With my current setup I never see Windows UI and I can completely control the rig with a wireless PS3 controller over bluetooth.


Interesting. Because trying to open 75% of anything windows related will not open, even manually. The system is there yes but they are not running. Try downloading a task manager for alpha ui and look at the tasks running. It's nowhere near an active desktop.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opokadot*
> 
> Interesting. Because trying to open 75% of anything windows related will not open, even manually. The system is there yes but they are not running. Try downloading a task manager for alpha ui and look at the tasks running. It's nowhere near an active desktop.


Is it showing all the SYSTEM processes? You may only be seeing some of the processes. I'm sure there is some selective startup going on, but the bulk of the OS needs to be loaded for networking and DirectX to be functional. Additionally, all of the device drivers need to be loaded and such. Like I said, it doesn't load the Windows shell (Explorer.exe). Try starting that, then just about anything will run.


----------



## Valg

Which wi-fi module sutiable to swap intel 3160? I'm tired from random disconnects.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Why not just build a mix rig? You're already most of the way there.


my exact same points.

if not going smaller then whats the point, may as well build an ITX system minus the bandwidth and latency issues.

i'd agree if its a 1070mini with a tiny 200w brick where the whole package is barely larger then the card itself otherwise its redundent


----------



## cshew01

Hope I'm not causing any issues by posting this here. I am considering buying the Alienware Alpha for extensive Photoshop and Lightroom editing. The main reason is the portability (unfortunately a laptop is not an option - don't ask). Is this machine powerful enough to run Lightroom and Photoshop CC without lagging? Below are the specs of the one I was considering buying.

6th Generation Intel® Core™ i7 6700T
Windows 10 Home 64bit English
16GB DDR4 at 2133MHz - 1 DIMM
NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX960 GPU 4GB GDDR5

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## akromatic

not sure why a laptop isnt an option when you can get laptops as powerful if not more then the alienware

i7 T is pretty gutted and slow compared to the rest of the desktop chips

any HQ chip laptop with a 1060 is going to be better


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astagea*
> 
> Could you explain this a bit more please?
> 
> I have seen on a video where the user powered the adapter via the 6 pin connector and then connected the graphics card power directly to the power supply. Others have done it differently.
> 
> When would you need to alter the switch?
> 
> Mine is the same without the cutout either which seems odd
> 
> Cheers


It does seem quite odd the ATX switch cutout is not "cut out". Makes things awkward. Maybe the switch is a late addition, or others have switched it on already, or it came switched on already. All I know is I found the switch after I couldn't get it to work with my ATX PSU.

If you are using the Dell power supply, you don't need to worry about it. The Dell PSU plugs into the adapter, and use a power cord to plug from the adapter 8p to your GPU. Feasible with lower powered cards only. Once you use a GPU that needs more than 150w, you'll need to use an ATX PSU plugged directly into the GPU, and also plugged into the adapter at the 8p point. Once you are using an ATX PSU for power, you'll need to turn that switch inside the adapter over to operate on ATX power. The only way to get at the switch is to open the adapter casing.

On another note, I have decided to bite the bullet and built a dedicated gaming machine, so my flash GPU now resides there. The Alpha is being run for normal PC/media centre duties. If anyone is interested in picking up a Beast adapter for their Alpha (slightly used) and a brand new enclosure still unpacked (didn't arrive until after I built my new gaming PC), I'm interested in USD80 for the pair, freight to you included.


----------



## STEELJOCKEY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cshew01*
> 
> Hope I'm not causing any issues by posting this here. I am considering buying the Alienware Alpha for extensive Photoshop and Lightroom editing. The main reason is the portability (unfortunately a laptop is not an option - don't ask). Is this machine powerful enough to run Lightroom and Photoshop CC without lagging? Below are the specs of the one I was considering buying.
> 
> 6th Generation Intel® Core™ i7 6700T
> Windows 10 Home 64bit English
> 16GB DDR4 at 2133MHz - 1 DIMM
> NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX960 GPU 4GB GDDR5
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?


I think you'll find it will do what you want, The GPU is now a desktop style GPU, rather than a mobile one that was in the original.


----------



## squall458

I have the first alpha. Im going to keep it for a long time. Its my main rig. What is the best bang for your buck cpu upgrade? Is going from 8 to 16GB of ram worth it? I mostly play witcher 3, skyrim, overwatch.


----------



## 31337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall458*
> 
> I have the first alpha. Im going to keep it for a long time. Its my main rig. What is the best bang for your buck cpu upgrade? Is going from 8 to 16GB of ram worth it? I mostly play witcher 3, skyrim, overwatch.


Hands down the biggest upgrade is going to an SSD.

After that a CPU upgrade can be great depending on what you're coming from. I'm crazy/dumb, so I went from the 4785T to the 4790T and saw a 5-10% improvement in benchmarks. Take that for what it's worth, but obviously if you're coming from an i3 or even an i5 you'd see a nicer bump.
What CPU are you coming from?
As far as best bang for buck, I've read about some people just going for S variant i7s and things working fine. You probably won't get the full speed out of an S or K chip because of the higher wattage, which would likely cause it to be throttled at times either due to increased temps or the fact that the Alpha can only pull at most ~100w from its power supply (from what I've read). That said, depending on the CPU you're coming from, it would still probably give you a bump in performance.

You really only need to bother upgrading the RAM if you'll be doing anything that will need more than 8GB. You're not going to be seeing any performance improvements by just adding RAM if none of your workloads actually take advantage of it. I upgraded because I do some dev work and need to spin up VMs from time to time, and didn't want to worry about how much memory I might need. If you're just gaming on it, 8GB should be plenty.

Another option is overclocking your GPU if you want to squeeze a little more performance out of it. I OC'd mine and pull about 15% more out of benchmarks and another 10-ish frames in Overwatch (now get a pretty steady 70fps during game on high settings).

Also, I'm selling an i7 4785T that I pulled from mine over in the for sale section, if you're interested in keeping with a T chip:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1617668/intel-e8400-e8600-q9550-4785t-775-motherboards-ddr2-ram


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *31337*
> 
> Hands down the biggest upgrade is going to an SSD.
> 
> After that a CPU upgrade can be great depending on what you're coming from. I'm crazy/dumb, so I went from the 4785T to the 4790T and saw a 5-10% improvement in benchmarks. Take that for what it's worth, but obviously if you're coming from an i3 or even an i5 you'd see a nicer bump.
> What CPU are you coming from?
> As far as best bang for buck, I've read about some people just going for S variant i7s and things working fine. You probably won't get the full speed out of an S or K chip because of the higher wattage, which would likely cause it to be throttled at times either due to increased temps or the fact that the Alpha can only pull at most ~100w from its power supply (from what I've read). That said, depending on the CPU you're coming from, it would still probably give you a bump in performance.
> 
> You really only need to bother upgrading the RAM if you'll be doing anything that will need more than 8GB. You're not going to be seeing any performance improvements by just adding RAM if none of your workloads actually take advantage of it. I upgraded because I do some dev work and need to spin up VMs from time to time, and didn't want to worry about how much memory I might need. If you're just gaming on it, 8GB should be plenty.
> 
> Another option is overclocking your GPU if you want to squeeze a little more performance out of it. I OC'd mine and pull about 15% more out of benchmarks and another 10-ish frames in Overwatch (now get a pretty steady 70fps during game on high settings).
> 
> Also, I'm selling an i7 4785T that I pulled from mine over in the for sale section, if you're interested in keeping with a T chip:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1617668/intel-e8400-e8600-q9550-4785t-775-motherboards-ddr2-ram


My 4590S runs at full speed, no throttling.


----------



## 31337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> My 4590S runs at full speed, no throttling.


Good to know! That's pretty cool, actually. I wasn't sure, so I figured I'd include the warning for him just in case.


----------



## squall458

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *31337*
> 
> Good to know! That's pretty cool, actually. I wasn't sure, so I figured I'd include the warning for him just in case.


Thank you for your help. I already upgraded to the 4170 i3 and I love the high base clock. Going for more cores wont help me out from what I read. Most games are still mainly dual core optimized only. I think I will just keep it then.

I was thinking of doing the external gpu mod that was posted in this thread. Im not sure about the gains though. The best card I could afford would be a nvidia 1060. I dont think its that much of an upgrade. Just looking to futureproof this alienware because my family wants to know what I want for xmas. And I want to be practical in a sense. HAHA.


----------



## 31337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall458*
> 
> Thank you for your help. I already upgraded to the 4170 i3 and I love the high base clock. Going for more cores wont help me out from what I read. Most games are still mainly dual core optimized only. I think I will just keep it then.
> 
> I was thinking of doing the external gpu mod that was posted in this thread. Im not sure about the gains though. The best card I could afford would be a nvidia 1060. I dont think its that much of an upgrade. Just looking to futureproof this alienware because my family wants to know what I want for xmas. And I want to be practical in a sense. HAHA.


Yeah, if used mainly for gaming it's unlikely you'd see much improvement from moving to a quad core, but that's also dependent on the games. There are a growing number of modern games that are taking advantage of more cores, so you might want to look at which games are following that trend and at the games you play to help decide.

Also, now that we know which CPU you have, it's easier to compare some numbers between that one and some of the common ones you might upgrade to:
The i5 4590S that hermitmaster is running: http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i5-4590S-vs-Intel-Core-i3-4170
The base level i7 4765T that comes in the i7 Alphas: http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-4765T-vs-Intel-Core-i3-4170
The i7 4790T that I'm running: http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-4790T-vs-Intel-Core-i3-4170

The difference isn't massive, but hopefully that can help make your decision a little easier.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall458*
> 
> Thank you for your help. I already upgraded to the 4170 i3 and I love the high base clock. Going for more cores wont help me out from what I read. Most games are still mainly dual core optimized only. I think I will just keep it then.
> 
> I was thinking of doing the external gpu mod that was posted in this thread. Im not sure about the gains though. The best card I could afford would be a nvidia 1060. I dont think its that much of an upgrade. Just looking to futureproof this alienware because my family wants to know what I want for xmas. And I want to be practical in a sense. HAHA.


A GTX 1060 6gb is at least 3-4 times more powerful than the GTX 860m in the Alpha, assuming neither is overclocked. If you add overclocking it more like 4-5 times faster.


----------



## cshew01

Thanks for the input! It doesn't allow much in the way of upgrades other than a $600 bump from a 256GB SSD to 1 1TB SSD. Do you think that would be worth the added cost?


----------



## 31337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cshew01*
> 
> Thanks for the input! It doesn't allow much in the way of upgrades other than a $600 bump from a 256GB SSD to 1 1TB SSD. Do you think that would be worth the added cost?


Depends on what you'll be installing on it. If you don't need the extra space for programs, and only potentially for storage (since you mentioned doing some editing work) I'd save the money and just get a USB3 external drive.


----------



## 31337

Double post, oops


----------



## kiwi5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *31337*
> 
> I'd save the money and just get a USB3 external drive.


Yeah but then you have half a million cords and stuff dangling everywhere. With 600$ could have a nas and a tidy desk.
Nowadays i cant even fill my 500gb ssd so i might be a little biased about the upgrade.


----------



## CelticGamer

Hi guys. I own an i7 4785t first generation system. This system waa literally one of the last first gens made before they switched to the newer design. I have a few questions.

I heard a rumor that they started putting 7200rpm hd in the last models of the first gen. Is there a way I can tell what speed my drive actually is?

And I would like to upgrade to a ssd but ive seen bits of info saying i may have issues because of having windows 10 installed. Can anyone clear this up for me? Thanks


----------



## Jericho941

I bought my i3 Steambox from gamestop on black friday. I already swapped the hdd for a ssd and the existing one was a 7200rpm model. I had no major issues installing Windows 10, either. I still had to download drivers from nvidia, as windows didn't get the right ones to start. If you remove the bottom of your box and take the hard drive out, it should be printed on it. There are youtube videos of the dissasembly.


----------



## CelticGamer

Good to know but the alpha comes with a different os than the steam machine. I really dont want to spend cash on an ssd and end up with a brick


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CelticGamer*
> 
> Hi guys. I own an i7 4785t first generation system. This system waa literally one of the last first gens made before they switched to the newer design. I have a few questions.
> 
> I heard a rumor that they started putting 7200rpm hd in the last models of the first gen. Is there a way I can tell what speed my drive actually is?
> 
> And I would like to upgrade to a ssd but ive seen bits of info saying i may have issues because of having windows 10 installed. Can anyone clear this up for me? Thanks


You can safely install an SSD, not sure why anyone would say otherwise. I cloned my original HDD to an SSD on day one. I've since reinstalled Windows 10 without incident.


----------



## Jericho941

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> You can safely install an SSD, not sure why anyone would say otherwise. I cloned my original HDD to an ADD on day one. I've since reinstalled Windows 10 without incident.


Yes, I have run an ssd without issue. I neglected to state that. The alpha comes with windows and the steambox runs on Valve's Steam OS. I installed windows 10 to expand the range of games I can play. While there is a good range of Linux compatible games for the Steam OS, obviously windows has a broader selection.


----------



## squall458

Ok I picked up a Beast 8.4D and the Dell 220watt power supply. I am tight on money so a 1050ti 4gb evga is what I am looking at. It seems like it doesnt require external power so my dell power supply should be good enough?
Also, how does the beast and video card turn on? Automatically when I turn on my alpha? I dont see an on/off switch. Thanks for any input!


----------



## kiwi5

I havent looked into this external drive business, but i believe that either:
1. you do need an external power supply, in which case, the card would turn on once that is on
2. you are connecting power from the alpha to the card in which case everything would turn on once you press the button. I'd say "but the external card may draw more power than the onboard one are you sure the 220w dell power supply is enough" - i believe everything goes through the wifi pexpress port, i would imagine there is a source of power, but not sure as graphic cards use to have their own molex power source back in the days

I'd look into the procedure a bit further than the ingredients list, because you seem to know as much as I do about this


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squall458*
> 
> Ok I picked up a Beast 8.4D and the Dell 220watt power supply. I am tight on money so a 1050ti 4gb evga is what I am looking at. It seems like it doesnt require external power so my dell power supply should be good enough?
> Also, how does the beast and video card turn on? Automatically when I turn on my alpha? I dont see an on/off switch. Thanks for any input!


I highly doubt you can pull 75 watts over a mPCIe connection. The Dell PSU can barely handle the hardware in the Alpha.


----------



## squall458

Sorry for the confusion. It came with another dell power supply. This one is for the Beast adapter. Not the alienware alpha dell power supply.

I will just find out how it turns on when I buy my 1050 in two weeks or so.


----------



## ras120

Hello I was wondering if any one could help . I need to reset my alpha to factory with the backup usb drive I made through alien respawn. My problem is I do not know what to do after I reset to get all the right drivers and software back on the system. This is an original alpha i3 with 8 gig upgrade. Another problem I am having is the smart repair option has been running for quit some time now and I don't want to turn it off in fear of her time getting things even further.


----------



## stealthrtt

So do any Xeon CPU work for the Alpha?


----------



## drblind

I've replaced my i3-4130T with a spare i5-4570 84w CPU and can confirm it works perfectly, better overall performance, while the CPU temperatures have gone up from ~70 to ~78 degrees. I've not noticed any throttling. Very pleased considering.


----------



## Marshallp

hey~drblind

did u run benchmark program with the i5 4570?

if u didn't, can u run the Cinebench R15?

usually, i5 4570 single-core score is around 140 and multi-core score is around 490

i'm about to change my cpu, and i heard that 4590s triggers minimal throttling

what about 4570?

the score would be similar?


----------



## drblind

Cpu 344
Cpu single core 133

So i take that means multi core is throttled, but single core maybe not or just a little?

Also your post seems a little confusing... Are those benchmark scores for the i5-4570 or i5-4590?


----------



## Marshallp

thank you for ur reply drblind !!

those scores are for i5 4570 (http://www.cpu-monkey.com/en/compare_cpu-intel_core_i5_4570-25-vs-intel_core_i5_4590-357)

in addition, among our posts, a user named hermitmaster bought 4590S and it ran full speed under most conditions

(http://www.overclock.net/t/1526246/alienware-alpha-owners-club/1750#post_25216695)

but I still don't know if there is no throttling even with the S version (I wanna ask him to run the Cinebench R15 lol)

And 4785T(maybe the most powerful cpu we can use without throttling theoretically because it's T version) score is this

singe : 116, multi : 505
(http://www.cpu-monkey.com/en/compare_cpu-intel_core_i7_4790s-375-vs-intel_core_i7_4785t-376)

so maybe 4785t is the best option u could consider (if the S version throttles too)
because at least it's multi score is over 500 (even though single score is low)
but it's expensive and hard to get

and I think in usual uses (not benchmark or extreme game option), cpu of normal version(without S or T) like 4570 is good to use (at least better than i3)


----------



## hermitmaster

It is possible to make the 4590S throttle on synthetic benchmarks, but I have never observed throttling under normal usage. Buying the T-series chips is kind of silly because they're generally incredibly expensive and hard to find. The S-series chips are cheap, plentiful, and exhibit minimal throttling.


----------



## Marshallp

thank you for ur quick response hermitmaster

if it's possible, would u run the cinebench R15 test?

this is short cut for that test from official maxon site (http://http.maxon.net/pub/benchmarks/CINEBENCH_R15.zip)

anyway, thank you for ur comment


----------



## drblind

Hi again, I think I agree, I dont think the benchmark tells the whole story. If i compared my i5-4570 cinemark r15 with the stock i3-4130T CPU the figures I got are not a lot more, yet in actual use it seems a fair bit faster.

I dont think the T series are worth getting due to rarity, S or standard better, maybe S if prices are same.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marshallp*
> 
> thank you for ur quick response hermitmaster
> 
> if it's possible, would u run the cinebench R15 test?
> 
> this is short cut for that test from official maxon site (http://http.maxon.net/pub/benchmarks/CINEBENCH_R15.zip)
> 
> anyway, thank you for ur comment


Cinebench will most likely throttle. I'd run it, but it would be a pain. The Windows install on my Alpha is very stripped down and I boot into Steam BPM as the shell. I don't even have a KB or mouse connected to it.


----------



## drblind

Hi again, after researching around I believe the best CPU for this should be the I7-4790T as it is 45w and performs up there with i5-4690S, I've found one for not silly money so for curiosity I've bought it... When it arrives I'll let you know.


----------



## drblind

Reran R15 in the i5-4570 just to be sure, got 124 single + 380 multi with peak temp 83 degrees C.

Now I7-4790T, 144 single + 604 multi with peak temp 75 degrees C.


----------



## boxster233

I tried to upgrade my Alienware Alpha from i3 to i7-4765t. After upgrade, I'm only getting 4 yellow lights and it won't boot up.

I tried to put back in the i3, but it won't boot up at all.

Anybody that can help?


----------



## drblind

You'll have to look up the error codes for the yellow lights. I'd check the RAM seating incase you've nudged them. Both the CPU's should work fine, so unless you've accidentally damaged something or installed the CPU the wrong orientation?


----------



## boxster233

Thank you. I brought it into a shop and they said the pins on socket were bent. Bummer. Had to get a new mobo.


----------



## drblind

Sounds like you installed the CPU in the wrong orientation, total bummer


----------



## 235301

Thought I would post my experience adding an eGPU to my Alpha R1/i3 box(yes, I know it's an i3 and yes, this was more of an excercise to see what could be done than expecting miracles). Spoiler alert: results are not too bad, from a cost standpoint likely not worth it but it was a fun exercise to see if it could be done.

I don't do much gaming but I do play Forza Horizon 3. The internal GPU can just about handle it but it can be rough. For the most part it can handle 30 fps for an hr or so. But at some point you get the dreaded "low memory" error and then at some point frame rate starts dropping and then perhaps a crash at some pt. So the internal GPU is workable but not great. And micro stuttering is occasionally part of the bargain.

I purchased the EDC Beast from Banggood and waited the requisite 2+ weeks to get it. Note that I purchased the NGFF version. I also purchased a GTX 1060, 6GB and an ATX power supply. I chose the ATX power supply over the dell AC-2/3 just because it was cheaper and just a hunch that the ATX power supply would have cleaner rails. The other things I had to purchase is a USB wifi dongle and bluetooth dongle. By using the PCI port for the wifi card you are removing the on board wifi and bluetooth so you need to replace them.

Getting the cable from the GDC Beast to the slot for the wifi card was kind of a pain to get in there with the plastic shell that is originally used to hold the wifi card in. But once you get it in there it holds in well. Also had to cut a hole in the top of the Alpha box in the back left corner to allow the cable to escape the box and get to the beast.

Hooked up all the cabling from the ATX power supply and from the Alpha box and then powered everything up. No bangs or smoke so good so far. Windows boots up. The GTX 1060 shows up initially as a generic Windows GPU. But if you let it sit for a while it eventually recognizes the card as a GTX 1060. Let Windows(in my case Win10) upgrade the drivers). Shut down and then switch the HDMI cable to the GTX1060. Reboot. Good Windows screen....all is well. Disable the internal card via Windows Device Manager. All is good. Go to the nVidia site and get the latest drivers for the GTX1060 and install them. Reboot. All is well.

Launched into Forza and it saw the GPU change and wanted to go from Low settings for the old card to Medium for the new one. That would seem to be a good sign. Then we get into game play and see frame rate problems and micro stuttering. Back down to the settings for the internal GPU and although you could subtly see that things were better with the GTX1060, it didn't knock me over. In fact, at this point I was thinking that this whole upgrade was a complete loser.

Here's where the win occurs: overclocking. I was able to go through the process of overclocking the GTX1060 and then Forza became silky smooth, albeit at 30fps. You can forget 60fps here. I think this is mostly due to the PCI 1x on the wifi card slot.

Before with the internal GPU once you exited Forza you needed to reboot because the graphics resources in Windows were completely hosed. With the GTX1060 that is no longer a problem. You can exit Forza, go back into Forza and the frame rates are fine. And Windows is fine as well.

I also liked the ATX power supply because the Beast recognizes power on/off and will shut off power to the ATX supply along with the PC.

Bottom line: this is a very expensive upgrade with fairly low upside. I am happy with it but not blown away with the results. I would not recommend this to someone that's trying to save money because if you are going to make this spend you might as well just build a desktop. The only way I see this as a money saver is if you plan on later on building a desktop PC. You can get the better GPU now, use it with Alpha and then later on drop it in that new desktop you build. I am sure due to the PCI x1 limitations the GTX1060 is performing at a much lower level than it would be in a desktop and as such it's a pricey upgrade for the Alpha.


----------



## jtaclas

It would be more helpful to see some sort of benchmark result for your external GPU setup rather than your anecdote about running a Forza game. Maybe 3dmark's firestrike. I've got no idea how well optimized that forza game is, a quick google search suggests that people were having framerate and stuttering issues with that game on PC, many of which may be fixed patches by this point, but without buying the game and seeing how it runs of various computers, it's hard for me to get a sense of how your experience reflects on the performance of the external GPU. I know benchmarks like 3dmark have their drawbacks, in that they distill the results of multiple tests into a score that doesn't explain to you in real terms the strengths or weaknesses of a system, but at least if you have scores with and without the graphics card, and how those scores compare to the results from the example systems they graph if you go online to compare, that tells me more about the system than a port of a console game.


----------



## Coltlacey1

Hey guys, I have the alpha 4980 I5. Upgraded to 16gb ram, and have yet to install an ssd. Yesterday I went ahead and hooked up the beast cable, power supply and a new gtx1070. Got everything to work, disabled the onboard gpu and Uninstalled and was able to play. This morning I restarted my console and had to switch back to onboard gpu. It appears the alpha download the drivers for the onboard gpu and re-enabled them. So, I went in and disabled the onboard gpu again, this time my screen went black, swapped over the the 1070 and still had nothing. So I went ahead and switched off the power supply to the 1070, booted up again and then the onboard gpu was functional, I was able to get all the way into my desktop. So, I went ahead and shut down, turned on the 1070 power supply, and then booted again. Now, every time I boot up with the 1070 turned on I'm stuck at the loading screen. I'm assuming this is a gpu conflict of some sort. And I am trying to figure it out. Not sure what the heck I can do here.


----------



## Coltlacey1

And now if I try to start it up with the 1070 hooked up and power supply on, my loading screen freezes even though I'm still hooked up to the motherboard. It was going pretty smoothly yesterday. I'm not understanding what happened today.


----------



## millerj4931

Coltlacey1,

To get this to work, first have 2 cables for both the internet/external GPU (my setup is 1 HDMI cable to internal GPU and 1 DVI cable for external GPU). Boot into windows with internal GPU and disable. Reboot Windows and once screen freezes at Windows logo screen swap video sources. You can use an HDMI cable for both internal/external gpu but you have to swap connections. Let me know if it helps.

My setup:

Alienware Alpha i7 edition with 16GB ram, 1 tb SSD, external GPU with Zotac 1070 GTX


----------



## Dramolcan

What kinds of upgrades are people doing to improve cooling?


----------



## ras120

There really is not much you can do without hacking up the case to add something different like an aio water cooler. There are some fans out there for laptops that might fit in the shrouds that are in it though. I have not seen anything on moded cooling solutions though I have a bunch there us an aio that will fit.


----------



## standardguy

I found this xeon that has an igpu so do you think it might work?
http://ark.intel.com/products/76300/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E3-1275L-v3-8M-Cache-2_70-GHz


----------



## IIP4U1II

New to the page. I have the stock alpha i3 4130t. Upped the ram to 16gb and swapped the 5400rpm drive for a 512gb crucial ssd.
I am shooping around for a new cpu but as I'm new to pc gaming I wanted to know what cpu is best for the alpha

It's out of

I5 4690t or
I7 4790t

Both are a jump over the stock i3 but will the i7 be throttled back and with the GTX card being a ptential bottleneck is there any point in going for the i7.

I play mainly SIM games like planet coaster and currently get 20-25fps on high settings in a busy detailed park on Planet coaster. I want a cpu that means I can get a good 45fps if possible at 1080p on high settings. I have read through the bulk of this thread and seen mixed reviews so in lame terms what gains will I expect over the stock i3 4130t?

Thanks


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIP4U1II*
> 
> New to the page. I have the stock alpha i3 4130t. Upped the ram to 16gb and swapped the 5400rpm drive for a 512gb crucial ssd.
> I am shooping around for a new cpu but as I'm new to pc gaming I wanted to know what cpu is best for the alpha
> 
> It's out of
> 
> I5 4690t or
> I7 4790t
> 
> Both are a jump over the stock i3 but will the i7 be throttled back and with the GTX card being a ptential bottleneck is there any point in going for the i7.
> 
> I play mainly SIM games like planet coaster and currently get 20-25fps on high settings in a busy detailed park on Planet coaster. I want a cpu that means I can get a good 45fps if possible at 1080p on high settings. I have read through the bulk of this thread and seen mixed reviews so in lame terms what gains will I expect over the stock i3 4130t?
> 
> Thanks


Unless there is a severe CPU bottleneck, it's unlikely that you'll see a 20 fps boost. However, I would recommend the Core i5 4590S if you want to upgrade. It tends to be much cheaper and a lot easier to find than any of the T-series chips.


----------



## IIP4U1II

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Unless there is a severe CPU bottleneck, it's unlikely that you'll see a 20 fps boost. However, I would recommend the Core i5 4590S if you want to upgrade. It tends to be much cheaper and a lot easier to find than any of the T-series chips.


Only thing about that cpu is it's wattage. I would be always worrying bout temperatures :/


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIP4U1II*
> 
> Only thing about that cpu is it's wattage. I would be always worrying bout temperatures :/


I've been running a 4590S for 18 months. No throttling, stays below 90C on load with the exception of synthetic benchmarks. People have run a 4790k in these boxes with no ill-effects aside from a bit of throttling.


----------



## IIP4U1II

Need help asap guys. Found a bargain 4785t so bought it to upgrade my i3 bit with the new cpu the light flashes once and nothing. Put the i3 back in and it works fine. Any ideas?


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIP4U1II*
> 
> Need help asap guys. Found a bargain 4785t so bought it to upgrade my i3 bit with the new cpu the light flashes once and nothing. Put the i3 back in and it works fine. Any ideas?


Uninstall the CPU drivers in the device manager, shutdown, install the new CPU, boot. New drivers will install automatically.


----------



## IIP4U1II

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Uninstall the CPU drivers in the device manager, shutdown, install the new CPU, boot. New drivers will install automatically.


I will give at go. Although will it work as my alpha won't even turn on with the i7 in.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIP4U1II*
> 
> I will give at go. Although will it work as my alpha won't even turn on with the i7 in.


Sorry, I must've been out of it when I read your post. I'm guessing the CPU is damaged/defective. I've had three different CPUs in my Alpha with no such issues.


----------



## IIP4U1II

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Sorry, I must've been out of it when I read your post. I'm guessing the CPU is damaged/defective. I've had three different CPUs in my Alpha with no such issues.


Thanks for your reply. I went on Intel's website and the newest driver for the 4785t is already installed so it must be a generic driver for the 4230t too.

I also spoke to alienware via Facebook message and they confirmed it wasn't a compatibility issue so it does look like I have a dud. Awaiting refund now for the i7 and I'm now searching once again for an i7 4785t,i7 4790t or even an i5 4690t

Cheers for the help


----------



## Will Hill

Hi -

I have a 4K TV with HDMI 2.0. The Alienware Alpha I have I believe is HDMI 1.4. Essentially that would mean I cannot go higher than 30HZ. When I try and switch to 60HZ, my TV goes all weird and pink. Is there any workaround to get to 60HZ? Or I'm stuck at 30HZ until I upgrade to a new rig, etc.

I am able to get higher FPS 35-40 on medium settings for some games with the 4K. No overclocking yet.

Cheers


----------



## JerseyDriver

I'm trying to use an external Graphics Card with my Alienware Alpha R1. I was taken to this forum from this tutorial: https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx?resid=3412BCF08B2A145C!423059&ithint=file%2cdocx&app=Word&authkey=!AHBezMLpF9EZpB8

I haven't been able to find what is the maximum graphics card you can put on this setup:
I'd hate to get a GTX1050 and not have it work.



What's the best card to put in this setup?


----------



## Jxlee0215

I have the ASM100-1580 i3. Looking to replace the wireless card. What's a good wireless card to go with. Was thinking of the Intel 7265 or 8265 but read people having issues with it too. Is this true? Would consider any brand


----------



## BGaming

Hey hermitmaster, I wonder if you can give me the stock bios from the gpu? I have an old alienware alpha steam machine with modded bios and I cant get it to stock, or how can I find it?


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGaming*
> 
> Hey hermitmaster, I wonder if you can give me the stock bios from the gpu? I have an old alienware alpha steam machine with modded bios and I cant get it to stock, or how can I find it?


I don't even have a hard drive in it right now. Wish I could help.


----------



## EpicCode

Due to heavy requests on someone creating a tool to morph and cycle colors on the alpha. i decided to buy one and code a program that does this. Here you go, if you use it and like it please give thanks. this is a alpha release and more will be added. https://www.mediafire.com/file/bhpoy4xiaa2ppbp/Alienware%20Tools.rar


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Hey guys I got my hands on an alpha i3. Has 8gb of ram. I'm buying a faster HDD for it but want to upgrade to an i5.

What CPU can I run in it without changing the power supply.

I am planning on doing the GPU mod but down the road.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Hey guys I got my hands on an alpha i3. Has 8gb of ram. I'm buying a faster HDD for it but want to upgrade to an i5.
> 
> What CPU can I run in it without changing the power supply.
> 
> I am planning on doing the GPU mod but down the road.


I've been using a 4590S for about two years. Works great.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Ok guys I'm back with an update. I now have 16gb ram installed on this alpha and a new CPU. A buddy of mine gave me a i7 4790 so I installed it.

Will I have any issues with the alpha using the i7 4790?


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Ok guys I'm back with an update. I now have 16gb ram installed on this alpha and a new CPU. A buddy of mine gave me a i7 4790 so I installed it.
> 
> Will I have any issues with the alpha using the i7 4790?


The only issue you'll have is thermal throttling. Many before you have installed a 4790 in both locked and unlocked variations without incident.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Thanks. I'll monitor temps while gaming to see what happens. I may have to come up with a solution for thermal throttling if it happens. Maybe I'll try running the alpha with the top off and see what kind of temps I get compared to a closed case.

Let say it does throttle. I know the Mobo with auto take care of it and run it slower so it doesn't over heat. Is there anyways you can do it VIA software on your own rather then the Mobo taking care of it?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

any games you recommend that stress cpu a bit. im not throttling but i am noticing that im not using even half my CPU. games like metro last light i am getting 100 gpu but only 36% on the cpu and games like tomb raider 2013 im only using about 13% cpu.

my temps are around 72C max so I shouldnt be throttling till at least 90c.

15 minutes of prime95 product a max temp between 88 and 92c never going over at all cores 100% CPU.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> any games you recommend that stress cpu a bit. im not throttling but i am noticing that im not using even half my CPU. games like metro last light i am getting 100 gpu but only 36% on the cpu and games like tomb raider 2013 im only using about 13% cpu.
> 
> my temps are around 72C max so I shouldnt be throttling till at least 90c.
> 
> 15 minutes of prime95 product a max temp between 88 and 92c never going over at all cores 100% CPU.


Keep an eye on the frequency, I'm guessing it drops pretty quickly.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

If my frequency is dropping is there anyway to fix it or is the 4790 always going to be an issue


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> If my frequency is dropping is there anyway to fix it or is the 4790 always going to be an issue


The cooling is just insufficient to handle a 4790 effectively. Any processor over 60w TDP will be throttled; not much that can be done.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> The cooling is just insufficient to handle a 4790 effectively. Any processor over 60w TDP will be throttled; not much that can be done.


now im not sure what to if the i7 4790 is only going to let me play at roughly 40% of the cpu then its not worth having it in here as my games are going to run like junk. not even sure what to do at this point. he does not have the original i3 that was in here in the beginning.

while gaming my cpu is only hitting about 68c max but it does show in HW monitor that the cpu cores are all over the place with load. not a single one hitting anywhere near 100%. i think the max it one core has pinged was 70. I do know my BIOS is way old i think its A00 and the newest is A05 so im going to update the bios.

what about turning off stuff like hyper threading and what not and just using it as a 4 core without the extra threads.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> now im not sure what to if the i7 4790 is only going to let me play at roughly 40% of the cpu then its not worth having it in here as my games are going to run like junk. not even sure what to do at this point. he does not have the original i3 that was in here in the beginning.
> 
> while gaming my cpu is only hitting about 68c max but it does show in HW monitor that the cpu cores are all over the place with load. not a single one hitting anywhere near 100%. i think the max it one core has pinged was 70. I do know my BIOS is way old i think its A00 and the newest is A05 so im going to update the bios.
> 
> what about turning off stuff like hyper threading and what not and just using it as a 4 core without the extra threads.


The BIOS update is a good idea. I believe there was a change at some point that helped with cooling. I can't say for sure that disabling hyper threading will help, but it certainly can't hurt. Realistically, using a lower TDP processor will probably yield better performance because it won't throttle. Any of the S or T series processors or the i3 4170 are very good options.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

i wonder if i keep the top off and buy a USB fan and place it blowing into onto the cpu and gpu that would help with cooling. id hate to give up this i7 but i may have to sell or trade it for an i5 that will work


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Why does Nvidia auto detect my alpha gpu as a 750ti. I tried downloading the 860m driver but it failed to install. What gpu drivers am I suppose to install


----------



## Coltlacey1

Alright. I have fought and fought. I am now seeking assistance. I have the alpha r1 with the i5-4590T 16gb ram. I am running an external GPU, evga gtx1070FE. I had it running fine for the first month or so, then issues started up. As of now, I have already RMA'd my original card because the issue definitely seemed like a GPU malfunction. But now since this new card has been acting up aswell, I'm a bit curious. No matter what I am doing, now and then the card will crash, black screen me for a few seconds and then come back. Temps and everything appear to be fine. I had read something about disabling hardware prefetching in Bios which had supposedly fixed this problem for some people but I cannot seem to locate that option in my bios. I have tried all kinds of different things to get this to stop happening. I currently have the max temp limit maxed and power limit maxed with the core clock lowered a bit. Just to try and make it function properly. I will take any input anyone has. I have had it with fighting this thing. If I can't figure it out, I'll just disconnect everything and build a proper pc now that I have invested about $650 in being able to run a High power card.

Edit: problem solved. Deleted nearly all Nvidia files and downloaded drivers for the 1070 and installed. 5 hours of gaming down with the 1070 overclocked and zero issues.


----------



## Rokue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Why does Nvidia auto detect my alpha gpu as a 750ti. I tried downloading the 860m driver but it failed to install. What gpu drivers am I suppose to install


Appearntly the custom gpu in the alienware is the equivalent of the 750 Ti.


----------



## spoonablehippo

4LC4PON3 said:


> any games you recommend that stress cpu a bit. im not throttling but i am noticing that im not using even half my CPU. games like metro last light i am getting 100 gpu but only 36% on the cpu and games like tomb raider 2013 im only using about 13% cpu.


Ermmmm...

Having plenty of CPU overhead is a good thing lol

You have an i7, so most games wont utilise it much. The less powerful your CPU, the higher the percentage of it will be used. Got it?

Those games don't utilize the CPU very much, hence only 13% being used on Tomb Raider!

Your GPU is at 100%, so that is the bottleneck of your system.


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Is it possible to add the graphics amp to the r2 m470x version?


----------



## spoonablehippo

THEROTHERHAMKID said:


> Is it possible to add the graphics amp to the r2 m470x version?


I'm selling a Graphics Amp on ebay, and someone sent me that exact question!
It wasn't you was it???

Small world if it was lol


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

Yes probably I did ask a couple on eBay 
Not getting one now I’ve had a r1 before 
It was just for the bedroom I have 1080 ti build in the room


----------



## spoonablehippo

THEROTHERHAMKID said:


> Yes probably I did ask a couple on eBay
> Not getting one now I’ve had a r1 before
> It was just for the bedroom I have 1080 ti build in the room


Also, I recognise your username!

Didn't I buy an R1 off you? The one with no CPU!


----------



## THEROTHERHAMKID

spoonablehippo said:


> THEROTHERHAMKID said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes probably I did ask a couple on eBay
> Not getting one now I’ve had a r1 before
> It was just for the bedroom I have 1080 ti build in the room
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I recognise your username!
> 
> Didn't I buy an R1 off you? The one with no CPU!
Click to expand...

I did sell a r1 with cpu 
So yes that will be me mate


----------



## CelticGamer

Hi guys, I need some advice. I have the 1st Alienware Alpha with an i7 4785T. I have upgraded the RAM to 16gb of G.Skill Ripjaws , and also have a 7200RPM hard drive installed. I have been running an OC of 135 on the core and 550 on the memory for a long time and it's been completely stable. Temps never go above 82 degrees.

I am considering buying a decent laptop cooler to see if I can bring the temps down a little. What is everyone's opinion on using a laptop cooler for the Alpha?

Other than that, Is there anything at all that I can do to get anymore performance out of this thing? Any tweaks I can do to the processor or RAM? Anything?


----------



## DanTheMAnrockz

*Alienware Alpha streaming PC?*

i recently picked up an Alienware Alpha R1 with the i5-4590t and these boogers decent powerful pcs but im wondering how i would use the Elgato hd 60 pro with it im aware of the cables and stuff but let me hear some ideas guys . Im stoked to make this happen


----------



## MeetTheFokkers

Alienware Alpha R1 i7. Great machine.

Any solution for 2 blinking yellow lights followed by 3, pattern repeat?


----------



## loosegroove

I’m hoping for some guidance. I have had an a i7 r2 alpha for about a year now and I have decided to water cool it. I modified the original case to get better airflow (pics attached) which worked out very well but after recently doing another loop I would like to do something with the alpha. I am gonna but it in a new case, a cooler master q300l. I am also adding a full sized gpu which will also be in the loop. I have planned out most of the mods and fabrication to get everything to fit. What I am in sure about are the cpu and integrated gpu blocks. Has any one else attempted water cooling an alpha? If so, what blocks should fit the mb? Also, will the integrated gpu be on or produce any heat while using an external gpu? I appreciate any help.


----------



## juniorpaz87

What do you think, rather than buy a egpu kit (GPU, adapter, psu), I migrate the CPU, SSD, ram from Alpha R1 to a New Motherboard, plus a GPU And cooler? In long term, wouldn't It more cost effective than buying an egpu kit? As long as you could buy a lga 1150 Motherboard 32 GB ram instead 16 gb And put a stronger 4gen CPU with more tdp, for example?﻿


----------



## nexxusty

Definitely late to the party. However as HTPC's, these are still amazing.

Getting one tomorrow, have an SSD, 16GB RAM and an i7-4770 for it.

Questions, I don't see anyone else running i7-4770's or 4770k's. Granted the K series SKU would be useless but the 4770 should be ok no?

It will be delidded and liquid metal pasted before I put it in. Thermals will not be an issue.

Are these CPU's even supported because of their TDP? I hope so, I'll be doing some microcode modding if that happens to be the case.

Other question is RAM. These older DDR3 systems heavily benefit from much more stable frametimes in games with 2133mhz RAM.

If I splurged for some quality sticks, will the BIOS/UEFI allow this? Would XTU allow it if not?

*edit*

I have it all modded and setup now.

I delidded the i7-4770, even now it idles at 45c. Plays games around 75c. I haven't seen it thermal throttle just yet. AVX would make it throttle for sure 

I also flashed a modded BIOS for the 860m giving it 1400/5600 speeds. I also masked the capacitors around the core and used liquid metal on the GPU. The heat just POURS out od the back now.

It's quite fast too. I was playing Overwatch at 80+ fps on Medium at 1080p. CPU was holding it's max turbo bin as well. For 15 mins of gameplay anyway.

Great little system. Maxwell GPU too. I thought it was Kepler this whole time (Only had this for a month).


----------



## cborw

Are there any owner still actively using their alphas?

I am looking for the original gpu firmware to try to restore a possibly corruption of mine.

The overclocking "how to"s often recommend people to back up the factory firmware. Does someone still have yours/theirs (what would be the right word here? - not native english speaker here) ?


----------



## matcarfer

cborw said:


> Are there any owner still actively using their alphas?
> 
> I am looking for the original gpu firmware to try to restore a possibly corruption of mine.
> 
> The overclocking "how to"s often recommend people to back up the factory firmware. Does someone still have yours/theirs (what would be the right word here? - not native english speaker here) ?


Original and newer BIOS to date for Alienware Alpha R1 Version A08 released 20 Jun 2019:
https://www.dell.com/support/home/e...f4y9&oscode=wt64a&productcode=alienware-alpha
Enjoy.
I still rock my Alpha R1!


----------



## jsims1995

Would anybody be interested in buying my Alienware Alpha i7-5785T.
Works great, but I want to build a new computer and I need some cash to do so.


----------



## Boinz

jsims1995 said:


> Would anybody be interested in buying my Alienware Alpha i7-5785T.
> Works great, but I want to build a new computer and I need some cash to do so.


Price?


----------



## jsims1995

Boinz said:


> Price?


I was hoping to get $600.
I bought it for just about $1000 around this time in 2018.
And its a i7-4785. I mistyped above


----------

